# Pregnancy after our preemies support thread!



## AP

A pregnancy after a preemie can be a very scary time - we question whether their sibling will be a preemie too, what we can do to prevent it from happening.

Here we can support each other and share experiences and tips to get the care we need this time.
Angel mummies are very welcome too :)

Here's to a long and full 2nd and 3rd Trimester!! :friends:

*Introduce yourselves, tell us your due dates and I will add to the list! Non pregnant preemie mums feel free to join in with the support and chit chat *

*Due Dates​*




*2013*


*January*​corrie anne - 14th

*February​*
Bleedingblack - 2nd

*March​*
anna1986 - 7th 


*April​*
Agiboma - 7th
dizz - 14th

*May*​cheree89 - 1st
emaritska - 15th
MizzPodd - 21st

*June*​nicola ttc - 4th
bumpsmum - 21st

*August*​Sam182 - 10th
buttonnose82 - 16th
mummy3 - 26th with twins!



​





*Babies born!​*​

https://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Cartoon%20Animated%20Emoticons/baby.gifhttps://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Cartoon%20Animated%20Emoticons/baby.gifhttps://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Cartoon%20Animated%20Emoticons/baby.gifhttps://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Cartoon%20Animated%20Emoticons/baby.gifhttps://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Cartoon%20Animated%20Emoticons/baby.gifhttps://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Cartoon%20Animated%20Emoticons/baby.gifhttps://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Cartoon%20Animated%20Emoticons/baby.gif
*2010* 

*September*

MommyMichele - :baby: Charles Evan William born September 22nd (37+1) 4lb 14oz. 

*November*​
you&me - 6th - :baby: Amber born 29th October (38+6) 7lbs 12ozs!!
Srrme - :baby: Elias - 28.6 weeks Nov 16th, weighing 2lb 11, 

*December*​
Hopefully2 - 1st - :baby: her second girly born 14th December! 8lb 7oz and overdue!
Anna_due Dec - 8th :baby: Noah Jack born 30th October (34+2) 5lb 7oz



*2011*

*January*​
neferua - 15th :baby: I'll let her update herself ;)

*February​*

johnoblueshoe - 14th Feb! :baby: (39+1)Harley born 9th Feb weighing 7.11lbs :)

*March​*

2ndtimer - 1st :baby: Nicholas Kole arrived (10/02)weighing 7lb 2oz at 37 weeks 
Lianne1986 - 7th :baby: (37+3) Jaiden born 17th Feb weighing 6lb 5oz
Olivias_mum - 30th :baby: Grace born 28+4

*April​*

Pinksnowball - April 5th baby: 08/03/11)
AtomicPink - April 6thbaby: Tori born 08/04/11 weighing 6lb 11oz)

*May​*
Mummy3 - May 1st :baby: Eilidh was born 32+4 weighing 3lb12oz 10/03/09 


*June ​*
Dippy - June 11th:?:
lottie86 - :baby: Iona born 3lb 5oz
dawnmc - June 20th :baby: Archie born 28weeks
Hotmum - June 22nd :baby:Yasmin born 32 weeks 3lb14 



*July​*
nkbapbt - July 19th :baby: Marlow born 34.3 weighing 5.6lbs


*September​*
takingforever - Sept 1st - :baby: 6lb 6oz
Hopedance - September 6th - 34+3 Jacob Benjamin :baby:

*November​*
you&me- :baby: mitchell allan 37weeks 7lb 15.5oz

*December*​
Snugggs - :baby: Max arrived 35+6 4lb6oz 
Bumpsmum - :baby: Daniel born 30+4 1st December 3lb 6oz
Srrme :baby:Fenix, born at 35 weeks 10th weighing 4lb 13 

*2012*

*January*​Wantabean - :baby: Adam Scott born 34+1 weighing 4lb 8oz

*February*​Nimoo - :baby:Safia born 38weeks weighing 7lb3oz

*May*​Pink23 - :baby: esmae may 18th born at 36+ 5 weighing 8lb 6 

*December*​Hopeful 4 #1 - :baby: Sapphire - Dec 10th born at 37+4 weighing 7lb 8oz! 
confused87com - :baby: Jessica Elsie - Dec 21st born 38 wks weighing 5lb 10oz!
New2bumps - :baby: Dec 26th born 37+1 weighing 7lb 9oz

*2013*

*May*​nicolattc - :baby: 




https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_AcX4DBEMMWA/THrayvtQgdI/AAAAAAAAACE/2uEQInOrDtE/S45/dragonfly-tattoo-3%255B1%255D.gifthinking of Tasha and her beautiful angel Riley Rae Ann (Bubble) born 15th April 2011 12 ounces https://static.tutorials-expert.com/avatars/9917.gif


nicola ttc :angel: Emily 30/04/12-02/05/12 (born at 25+1 weeks)​




*Information you may find useful*

*OPPTIMUM Research Trial (UK)*

Spoiler


Thanks to Sugarkisses I took part in the OPPTIMUM trial. I thought I would share some links for those thinking about TTC after our VIP's, or who are newly pregnant. 

The researchers are also happy to speak to those who are TTC and considering the trial.

https://www.opptimum.org.uk/
https://www.opptimum.org.uk/Patient_Info_Main_v4_010409.pdf

At this trial you are given cyclogest (progesterone) suppositries which are said to help strengthen the cervix (or placebos) and FFN tests (fetal fibronectin test) to test percentage of possibility of preterm labour.

It is worth asking your consultant in your pregnancy about this.:thumbup: A bit of follow up with your new baby is done too, I think its every few months, just to see how baby is doing :flower: Baby also has a cranial scan at birth and placenta is sent away to be checked.

*Bliss publications(UK) (overseas might find this interesting too)*


Spoiler
Bliss have a massive list of publications and factsheets to download on many factors of having a preemie in neonatal. These are available for download here!
https://www.bliss.org.uk/publicatio...ionTitle=Download+or+order+Bliss+publications


----------



## maximummy

Hi :) i think my baby is due march 28th, need a scan to confirm this though.
My last 3 babys were all premature. 36 35 and then 30 weeks. my waters have always broken first and the doctors havent discovered why yet. hopefully i'll get an answer this time :) my last baby was born 10 weeks ago.


----------



## Foogirl

Hey!!!!??

Congratulations! I can't believe I missed this news!


----------



## Bec L

Congrats girls!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I've had to prems- 27 weeks and 31 weeks. I'm now 21 weeks pregnant, due Dec 8th but not remotely convinced i'll get near that. This will be our last baby, we already have 3 (i had a 41 weeker 1st pregnancy). I find it extremely stressful, i'm not enjoying it at all as i feel like every twinge could be the beginning of the end and as the baby isn't viable yet, it's making me crazy with worry. I honestly just want it to be over. Can't wait to add to our family but am dreading another nicu experience.


----------



## bumpsmum

Im so jealous but happy for you both x


----------



## Lianne1986

hi ladies..i havent posted in the prem babies forum before.
my son was born at 32 weeks (they think, my dates were muddled up) ad he was in scbu on a ventilator and then oxygen, plus feeding tube. 
he came home 3weeks later. weighing 5lbs.

but hes now almost 6 years old! :cloud9:

im pregnant again and im scared of having another pre term baby. i dont know why he came early & the dr said its always the 'dont knows' tht seem to happen more than once.

im currently pregnant again, i dont know how many weeks i am? possible 6 weeks. i had the implant out april 9th and didnt have af afterwards! :cloud9:

this is my 3rd pregnancy (my last pregnancy sadly ended in a mmc)

the little girl in my ticker isnt my biological daughter, shes my cousin and me and my DH have a pecial guardianship order for her. :cloud9:

so...can i join u ladies? please xxx


----------



## AP

Course you can hun - whats your rough due date? Its so good to know theres others out there!


----------



## Lianne1986

i really dont know a rough due date but im goin for a scan on friday. so i can let u know then. thank u x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Congratulations Sb22 :D

I can't join the thread yet, but hopefully in the next six months (fingers crossed)


----------



## maximummy

Lianne1986 said:


> im pregnant again and im scared of having another pre term baby. i dont know why he came early & the dr said its always the 'dont knows' tht seem to happen more than once.


Its frustrating not knowing why they come early.

i had a 4 year age gap between my first and second, thinking my chances of having another preemie were slim, but she came at 35 weeks and was in scbu for 16 days (seemed like forever at the time, but not compared to my third who was in there for 6.5 weeks)

I think theres always a chance of a premature birth for those who have had previous prem's. I think the best thing to do is look after yourself as well as u can, and if the baby decides to come early, then neonatal units are always there. 

take care :) xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

maximummy said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> im pregnant again and im scared of having another pre term baby. i dont know why he came early & the dr said its always the 'dont knows' tht seem to happen more than once.
> 
> 
> Its frustrating not knowing why they come early.
> 
> i had a 4 year age gap between my first and second, thinking my chances of having another preemie were slim, but she came at 35 weeks and was in scbu for 16 days (seemed like forever at the time, but not compared to my third who was in there for 6.5 weeks)
> 
> I think theres always a chance of a premature birth for those who have had previous prem's. I think the best thing to do is look after yourself as well as u can, and if the baby decides to come early, then neonatal units are always there.
> 
> take care :) xxxClick to expand...

tyler was in scbu for 3 weeks and tht seemed like foreva! 
the hospital he was born at didnt have ventilators, so he had to be transferred at 3am and i wasnt allowed to go with him the worst thing eva was having to say goodbye to my newborn baby when he was just a few hours old :cry:


----------



## you&me

Please can you add me?? :flower:

My first little girl was born on christmas day 2005 at 29 weeks by emergency c-section weighing 2lbs 5ozs due to severe pre-eclampsia...she came home from SCBU on Valentine's Day 2006.

I am now 25 and a half weeks pregnant with another little diva and it's all looking good so far, she is due on 6th November :happydance:


----------



## AP

Marleysgirl said:


> Congratulations Sb22 :D
> 
> I can't join the thread yet, but hopefully in the next six months (fingers crossed)

Yey!!!! Get :sex: :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Awww congratulations to you all :happydance: Wishing you all long and happy pregnancies!

You're all making me even more broody than I already am :haha::haha:


----------



## geekgirl

hi, im 8 weeks (i think due march 6) have a scan booked for next week to check dates.

this is suprise baby number 5, after a long gap. 

all 4 of mine have been early due to my waters breaking. i found out during a c-section with number 4 that i have a heart shaped womb and this could have made the waters rupture? 

i had the c-section because my son was 10 weeks early and breech, but was just safer for him. 

hoping this little one stays cooking for as long as possible..:)


----------



## mummy3

:flower: congrats to everyone!!
Hopefully I can join you all soon!:hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

congrats to you all i hope your LO stay baking for as long as possible


----------



## AP

You're all added!

Hope you girls are all well! :)

I have an early scan book for approx 8 weeks. I am petrified.


----------



## SugarKisses

So thrilled for you Sandi :mrgreen:


----------



## AP

deleted x


----------



## embojet

Broody.com! Congratulations everyone x


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations to you all and good luck with the scans

X


----------



## grumpymoo

Congrats Sb and everyone:happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

hey sb. i had my scan today and im 8 weeks 4 days :)


----------



## AP

Do you know what ur due date is hun?


----------



## SugarKisses

Lol...I know what your deleted post was Sandi :winkwink:


----------



## AP

cool hunny. offer still stands :wink:


----------



## Olivias_mum

Hi :) I found out I'm pregnant again on the 25th July with a preg test in hospital! Hcg levels doubled between the 25th and 27th :) had an ultrasound on epu on the 27th but couldn't see anthony at all and another one today and could just see the gestational sac,sac us measuring at 4 weeks 5 days but I should be 5 weeks 6 days from last period!thinking maybe I ovulated late!I saw the high risk obs on Friday just gone, bp is around 185/115 at the moment (due to me having a dodgy heart) and her plan is to give steroids at 24 weeks and hopefully get to 25,she mentioned occasionally having to deliver earlier than viability if my bp is totally uncontrolled.I'm hopping to see a heartbeat at my next scan on Wednesday as I'm a bit concerned about not seeing one!I'm seeing the high risk obstetrician every week and ultrasounds every 2 weeks!by LMP my due date would be 30th march. Xx


----------



## Olivias_mum

That was meant to say couldn't see anything at all!


----------



## Lottie86

Awwwww huge congratulations!! How is Olivia doing now? Is she back home yet?


----------



## Olivias_mum

Yeah she has just very recently come home :) I'm sorry I haven't updated recently!she ended up vented at 100% and on an oscillator for a while because she got pneumonia and was having severe RDS but her lumber punctures/cultures started coming back clear about 3 weeks ago and she is now home,we won't know of any long term effects of the meningitis until she's a bit older but she seems to be doing great!this pregnancy has come as a huge shock and I'm dreading going through it all again xx


----------



## neferua

Hi!!

I haven't been on this site in ages. I joined backed in February.

Right now I'm 16wks 4days pregnant with my second child. My due date is January 15th, 2011. My little girl is 12months, will be 13 tomorrow. Her corrected age is 9months. Born at 23 + 4. Her premature birth was due to IC. 

Congrats again on your pregnancy!!


----------



## AP

neferua said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I haven't been on this site in ages. I joined backed in February.
> 
> Right now I'm 16wks 4days pregnant with my second child. My due date is January 15th, 2011. My little girl is 12months, will be 13 tomorrow. Her corrected age is 9months. Born at 23 + 4. Her premature birth was due to IC.
> 
> Congrats again on your pregnancy!!

:wave: Hi honey! How is Kali?! Its meeeeeee from the 'other' site ;)


----------



## neferua

sb22 said:


> neferua said:
> 
> 
> Hi!!
> 
> I haven't been on this site in ages. I joined backed in February.
> 
> Right now I'm 16wks 4days pregnant with my second child. My due date is January 15th, 2011. My little girl is 12months, will be 13 tomorrow. Her corrected age is 9months. Born at 23 + 4. Her premature birth was due to IC.
> 
> Congrats again on your pregnancy!!
> 
> :wave: Hi honey! How is Kali?! Its meeeeeee from the 'other' site ;)Click to expand...


She's doing great. She has OT once and week and that's about it. She has an eye appointment coming up on the 16th with a different doctor, because the specialist said that she was doing so great and referred her out!! Soooo I'm hoping all goes well with it. I'm sure it will because she picks up the smallest things off of the floor and tries to put it in her mouth. lol She's also pulling up on everything she can get her hands on. Before she would just pull up on our shirts, but now she pulls up on chairs, the couch, the stove, everything. lol I think she's moving right along for her adjusted age, but you know the professionals may feel differently. I'm proud of her. :happydance:

How is Princess Alex doing? I don't know if you saw my post from the 'other' site, but I tried to comment on your blog, but it wouldn't go through for some reason.

How are you feeling, any MS yet?


----------



## AP

Not quite, although I do have god awful heartburn!

Alex is the same, doing fab! I have a stupid health visitor who expects too much, so its a relief to go to neonatal check ups as and they say all is well. They are surprised at her progress due to her IVH.

Shes not pulling up on things yet, but shes into everything else!


----------



## Agiboma

Olivias_mum said:


> That was meant to say couldn't see anything at all
> 
> got my fingers crossed for you hun, i had preeclamsia and delivered @ 25+2 my LO got teh shot so i hope they can control the bp and try to relax if you can i know a nap in teh afternoon often lowred my bp for a few hours


----------



## DonnaBallona

Massive good lucks to you ladies! hope everythings out well for you and you all have a HAPPY and HEALTHY 9 MONTHS!!! :cloud9:


----------



## you&me

Eeeekkkss....I have just noticed from the first page that by the list of due dates I am due first to finish cooking this bubba!!

I am starting to feel nervous as the magic 29 week mark is approaching for me...I have a growth scan at 28 weeks and am self testing with the sticks the consultant gave me for protein in urine...and so far so good :thumbup:

Hope all of you ladies and bumps are keeping well?


----------



## Abigailly

I'm sorry to butt in but HOW can I of missed this news!! I go away for a week and come back to this! Huge congratulations Sandi! And all you others obviously!


----------



## AP

Thanks hunny

Im 6 weeks now, nothing going on! 2 weeks til my scan!!!!!! :)


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Congratulations everyone!! I hope to join you some time in the near future! I think this is a great idea for a thread!!


----------



## AP

I got my midwife and scan dates in today. 

My 12 week scan is on alexs original due date :O


----------



## bumpsmum

my god 12 week scan dates, wont be long at all til you see beanie xx


----------



## bumpsmum

ps. Jan is our offical ttc, enjoy my 30th then its babymaking time cant wait - hope this thread gets some more followers - this means you embojet, foo, Dona and dannigizmo to name but a few :winkwink: x


----------



## Lianne1986

hey. havent been on for a week been on holiday.

i had my scan and im 9weeks 6 days today. im due march 7th xxx


----------



## AP

Great to hear it Lianne.

I'm totally having a panic day wondering how I will cope!


----------



## Foogirl

bumpsmum said:


> ps. Jan is our offical ttc, enjoy my 30th then its babymaking time cant wait - hope this thread gets some more followers - this means you embojet, foo, Dona and dannigizmo to name but a few :winkwink: x

18 months to wait for me I'm afraid!


----------



## New2Bumps

I'll be following too!!! 

Congrats ladies ;)

Ethan came early as my waters broke (don't know why) and now I'm more worried because of the quote that someone wrote up about 'the doctor said it's the 'don't knows' that tend to always be early' - so now I'm even more cautious about a 2nd baby being early too :S 

Anyway, we will be ttc next summer (May/June time) :)


----------



## AP

Afternoon girlies! How are you all?!


----------



## you&me

How are you doing SB?

I am starting to get a lil nervous :wacko: but doing good otherwise!!


----------



## AP

I am so so so sick :(


----------



## you&me

Oh no :nope: Was you sick with Alex?

I had sickness from day 1 until the week before Reagan..this time I got some relief from week 16-27 and this last week it has returned but only in the mornings, this is a completely different pregnancy from last time, even though it is another girl...it's kind of all new territory!!


----------



## AP

Sure did chick, cant remember suffering this much though!


----------



## SugarKisses

oooo sickness is good Sandi :D xxx


----------



## New2Bumps

Hope your sickness eases up! I bet you've tried all the old remedies like ginger biccies so I won't go on!!! :)


----------



## AP

I cant stand that ginger - I know it works though!!! My friend made some when I was pregnant with Alex and OMG jeezo it was strong.


----------



## Olivias_mum

Hey :) im good but exhausted!!i have been in bed since 4,just woke up and im still struggling to stay awake!how are u? X


----------



## Lianne1986

hey ladies..im feelin really really sick, tired too. i had NO symptoms with tyler so this is all new to me too :(


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Hey i discovered that lemons ease the nausea. My mil suggested it and it worked a treat. I would cut them up and eat them. Pretty sour but i guess that's what takes the nausea away. I'm past the ms now but this was the sickest i've ever been with a pregnancy. Hope you feel better soon sb.

On another note, only 3 more sleeps until i'm 24 weeks, yay, so happy. Feel like every day/week is a bonus. I've been having really intense bh since 12 weeks, sometimes quite close together. stress, stress, stress. I'm sure you all know the feeling. I've had 2 prems in a row now, so i can't imagine i'll suddenly go full term now.


----------



## AP

Lemons eh....
I cant do straight lemons, but do you think lemon tasting things might work?

Funny that, i was desperate for a refresher bar yesterday lol


----------



## you&me

SB, Boots sell a motion band you wear on your wrist...I know a few people that have bought them and said they work for pregnancy sickness.


----------



## AP

I think im going to have to do something, I constantly feel ill - I could handle it last time, but with Alex, good god its hard


----------



## you&me

If you can tolerate it...I think flatish coke eases it aswell, something to do with regulating blood sugars.

Sickness is one of the most reassuring, but horrible symptoms going :dohh: I really hope you start to feel a bit better soon :flower:


----------



## AP

What an idiot - I just went to Tescos and forgot to get anything :s :rofl:


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> What an idiot - I just went to Tescos and forgot to get anything :s :rofl:

:rofl: Babybrain!!!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I think sour things in general do work. I struggled with the lemons too but they did help heaps. Those ultra sour lollies were pretty good too...but again hard to take. For me it was worth it because i was suffering so much. I took tiny nibbles though :)


----------



## AP

Oooh I remember eating sour laces when I was pregnant with alex, one of the first things i craved!


----------



## Lianne1986

cloudy lemonade might help, its sour but managable x


----------



## AP

I bought a montion band today!

And my doppler arrived, i was hoping it would take ages because i know im waaaaay to early. My nature is to proove everyone wrong :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 - i cant stop thinkin about those prem reborn dolls, it really got to me :(

good news on gettin ur doppler. :hugs:


----------



## you&me

I hope the band works and gives you some relief.

I had a growth scan today, this lil girl weighs 3lbs!! :happydance: That is more than Reagan did when she was born!!...am now on iron tablets as anaemic, again that is something I never had first time around...so it is all new territory!!


----------



## AP

Lianne1986 said:


> sb22 - i cant stop thinkin about those prem reborn dolls, it really got to me :(
> 
> good news on gettin ur doppler. :hugs:

They are just crazy f***ers sweets, theres no other words. Reborn dolls, fair enough, but prem :nope: Clearly people who havent experienced it and think prems are just born small and thats it - no health implications.


----------



## SugarKisses

SB! You need to stop neglecting your journal lol. I left a message there for you :winkwink:


----------



## AP

oopsy.....spank me....


----------



## SugarKisses

That can be arranged :winkwink:


----------



## AP

do u want me to put u on the listy too?


----------



## SugarKisses

On this list? xxx


----------



## AP

Yeah?! You always have a place here too you know!:flower: you have a lot of support to give too


----------



## SugarKisses

I feel like a bit of a fraud though :( I know Ive had 2 preemies and Ive had experience in NICU, but it was only 2 days and I cant imagine what everyone here has had to go through, going into hospital every day and leaving without their baby, leaving mine twice was hard enough :cry:

Sorry, went off on a one there.....thanks for the offer though Sandi xxx


----------



## AP

No SK I understand but u arent a fraud by any means! So cut it oot before i spank you! :flower: xxxxxxx


----------



## AP

I bought some sickness bands yesterday, they werent too bad.

and sour laces....gotta have those.... :rofl:


----------



## monst_18

sb22 said:


> Marleysgirl said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sb22 :D
> 
> I can't join the thread yet, but hopefully in the next six months (fingers crossed)
> 
> Yey!!!! Get :sex: :rofl:Click to expand...

Yes indeed! go girlies - i wish i could join you too, OH isn't quite ready! Congrats Sb22 and good luck Marleysgirl!


xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: 

can i sneek in here please ?

My waters went at 34 weeks and Alex was born at 35 at his smallest he was 4lb 11oz

i know hes not "that" prem but i had quite a few problems with feeding , jaundice, weight gain etc so just want to join peeps who know what im on about x


----------



## AP

Pinksnowball - we are due about the same time :o
I'll put u on the list!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my edd is the 5th :happydance:


----------



## AP

Well girlies, I got put back a few days yesterday at my scan, but at the EPU this normally happens to me and the 12 week scan normally sorts the dates out again :rofl:

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx359/alexsmall/censored.jpg?t=1282377079


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi

Hope you dont mind me dropping in just wanted to say congrats to you all and hope you all have long, healthy pregnancys and yve all made me broody! But no more of me xxx


----------



## MommyMichele

Do you mind if I join you ladies?

My last child was born prematurely at 32 weeks with a very rare heart defect (can't remember the whole name of it much less spell it!) He spent 3 weeks in the NICU and was 6 pounds when he was born, I also had GD which had gone unnoticed due to lack of quality medical care. Very bad teaching hospital that was shut down by the state.

I'm expecting a little boy, Charles Evan William, due 10/10/10 but I am having a repeat c-section on September 22nd, at 37+1.

We've made it past 32 weeks which is a huge relief but I'm still leery, nervous, and stressed about the pregnancy. They've done long scans on his heart, and it's completely normal.

I think once you've been a preemie mom, you worry a little more that it's all going to happen again. My Dr says I'm fine, measuring on time, baby looks good, and she's impressed that I'm doing so well. BTW I'm having my 6th c-section, I cannot birth naturally on my own but I wasn't willing to let the medical community decide how many children I can or cannot have. 

I'm hoping you'll let me hang around a little, offer some support, and advice when I can but I'm praying I don't have another preemie. At least this time I'm not alone IRL like I was with my last.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

MommyMichele said:


> BTW I'm having my 6th c-section, I cannot birth naturally on my own but I wasn't willing to let the medical community decide how many children I can or cannot have.


Wow, 6!! and here was me feeling brave for having a 4th. Having a prem does certainly view your pregnancy in a whole new light. Wishing the weeks away, worrying about every tightening and tiny bit of "plug looking" discharge :haha:
Getting past 32 weeks is a great milestone. Goodluck with the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## AP

:wave: Hi MommyMichele, I've popped you on the list as 22nd Sept, is that ok hunny?

Well done for being so brave!


----------



## MommyMichele

Anna_due Dec said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> BTW I'm having my 6th c-section, I cannot birth naturally on my own but I wasn't willing to let the medical community decide how many children I can or cannot have.
> 
> 
> Wow, 6!! and here was me feeling brave for having a 4th. Having a prem does certainly view your pregnancy in a whole new light. Wishing the weeks away, worrying about every tightening and tiny bit of "plug looking" discharge :haha:
> Getting past 32 weeks is a great milestone. Goodluck with the rest of your pregnancy.Click to expand...

 Tell me about it! Never lost plug with any of the others, this one is head down and I'm losing plug, so I worry.



sb22 said:


> :wave: Hi MommyMichele, I've popped you on the list as 22nd Sept, is that ok hunny?
> 
> Well done for being so brave!

Thank you hun. I have my good days and my worry over everything days!


----------



## Lianne1986

hey mommy. i had my little boy at 32 weeks too. 
he also spent 3 weeks in scbu. he was 5lb 5oz.

theres a someone on my facebook an old school friend who is about 37 weeks pregnant.
since she was about 30 weeks pregnant she has been wishin her baby wud make an appearance. i have known other mums to WANT there baby to come early. it really annoys me. i wanna go over with this one lol but i guess until they have a premmie and spend days/weeks/months in scbu they will neva understand, right?

sorry for the moan x


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> hey mommy. i had my little boy at 32 weeks too.
> he also spent 3 weeks in scbu. he was 5lb 5oz.
> 
> theres a someone on my facebook an old school friend who is about 37 weeks pregnant.
> since she was about 30 weeks pregnant she has been wishin her baby wud make an appearance. i have known other mums to WANT there baby to come early. it really annoys me. i wanna go over with this one lol but i guess until they have a premmie and spend days/weeks/months in scbu they will neva understand, right?
> 
> sorry for the moan x

Link her pics of babies in incubators and on respirators. I would!


----------



## AP

good point michele. Tag her in them :rofl:
Honestley...most of the time its just selfish reasons :nope:


----------



## Lianne1986

:rofl: id neva dare do tht, mayb i will next time sum1 else does it. 
a couple of weeks ago she was trying hot curries, fresh pineapple and stuff to bring on labour - selfish cow!!

how is everyone? x


----------



## AP

I thought I was getting better but sicknes has kicked in again. Alex ha started roaming the whole house and if i go anywhere, she will follow, which i cute but not funny when you're trying to dry your hair and shes tugging at the wire! :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

:rofl: oh bless her. wait until she wants to borrow ur hairdryer & make-up lol


----------



## MommyMichele

I think I'm in shock or something. Seriously? I have 28 days till my c-section? I was super excited and nervous to hit the 30 day mark but when I have 28 days to go.. HUH? Was my entire pregnancy on fast forward or something?


----------



## Lianne1986

28 days isnt long is it? i want my pregnancy to go quick but then again i dont i want to enjoy it x


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> 28 days isnt long is it? i want my pregnancy to go quick but then again i dont i want to enjoy it x

27 days now! LOL I'm over my initial shock from yesterday! I didn't want to feel like my pregnancy was dragging, I wanted to enjoy it since it is my last one but omg it just flew by! Went way to fast but because of that, I haven't had time to dwell on all the what if's, no time to really stress over every little thing.

I'm feeling a little sentimental lately. Been looking at all the kids newborn pictures, thinking about the day that I delivered each one of them, thinking about how grateful I am that we're adding another baby to our family and how we've made it this far and how perfect and how healthy he is.

I get a little weepy lately but realizing all that we've over come in the past years and how much stronger that I've become makes me that much more determined to get this baby here safely on September 22nd. I pray a lot for another week, another day of pregnancy, he needs to stay in there.

I've made it this far, I've beaten the odds given me, I've impressed the Dr's, I can go another 27 days!


----------



## you&me

Oooohhhh...good luck with your c-section :flower:

My sickness seems to have returned in these last few days :wacko: Is that normal in 3rd tri?

With Reagan I was sick from about week 5 constantly up until a week before I had her, this time it eased off at 16 weeks but seems to have returned!!

Heck, I don't know what is normal and what's not...as of tomorrow I am more pregnant than I have ever been!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Yea, you can have 1st tri flashbacks! A lot of women seem to have to revisit the 1st tri once they hit the 3rd! It's the hormones and the baby pushing around in there. Hope you feel better!

and thanks.


----------



## you&me

Thank you!! I seem to be pankicking about everything this week :blush:

And yep, I think baby moving around may have a lot to do with it, it feels like motion sickness, my whole tummy rolls when she moves, which I now know to be normal....I just never had that feeling first time around :haha: It is all really weird!!


----------



## AP

you&me said:


> : Is that normal in 3rd tri?
> !

:rofl: :rofl: couldnt tell you :rofl: :rofl: whats 3rd Tri? :haha: kidding!


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> : Is that normal in 3rd tri?
> !
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: couldnt tell you :rofl: :rofl: whats 3rd Tri? :haha: kidding!Click to expand...

Hehehehe...you will know soon enough :flower: I think we both only just made it into 3rd tri last time?

I am just a bloody emotional, hormonal, tearful wreck this week...then soaps like eastenders start a story about pre-eclampsia which freaks me out even more....I'm not going to be able to relax or enjoy this pregnancy until this baby is here I don't think :cry:


----------



## MommyMichele

Wow Charlie is super wiggly in there today! Always before a Dr's appointment too! and after? OMG Thankfully I have an anterior placenta, he goes nuts! I don't think he likes the Dr listening to him, maybe he wants to tell the woman to bugger off? Calling her a nosey witch?


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I have an appointment tomorrow and i'll be 25 weeks exactly. I'm glad i have one, don't feel quite right. I haven't been having anymore tightenings than usual but i feel kind of crampy and just unusual in general. I probably wouldn't care if it was my first pregnancy but everything is scary when you've had early babies. I'm feeling kind of cross about it but theres noone to be cross at. Why can't things be easy?!?!?


----------



## Lianne1986

big :hugs: to all u ladies :)

im worried because i will be 31 weeks at xmas and tyler was born at 32 weeks. i know if this baby comes early theres nothing i can do but all the same makes me nervous!!

when does 3rd tri start?


----------



## MommyMichele

Anna_due Dec said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow and i'll be 25 weeks exactly. I'm glad i have one, don't feel quite right. I haven't been having anymore tightenings than usual but i feel kind of crampy and just unusual in general. I probably wouldn't care if it was my first pregnancy but everything is scary when you've had early babies. I'm feeling kind of cross about it but theres noone to be cross at. Why can't things be easy?!?!?

I hear ya! I don't think things are meant to be easy hun, wish they were though. All we can do is learn from the trials and become stronger from them. Just have to take it one day at a time. I try and be grateful that we've made it another day, another week, another month, and we're almost there.

It's hard, stressful, and you're allowed to be cross for no reason! :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> big :hugs: to all u ladies :)
> 
> im worried because i will be 31 weeks at xmas and tyler was born at 32 weeks. i know if this baby comes early theres nothing i can do but all the same makes me nervous!!
> 
> when does 3rd tri start?

Some say 26 weeks, some say 27, some say 28. At 26 weeks I had nothing to talk about with those just starting the second trimester, so I moved over.


----------



## Lianne1986

mommymichele do u have 3 girls and 3 boys? ur house must be mega busy lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> mommymichele do u have 3 girls and 3 boys? ur house must be mega busy lol

I have 2 girls and am pregnant with my 4th boy. Nope, pretty much boring here lol, my kids are living with their dad for right now. Long story, nasty messy divorce but it's what's working for us right now. When they are all under my roof, eh it can get a little hectic but totally worth it. The older ones have their own things to do. They are 14, soon to be 13, 11, 10, 8, and waiting on Charlie.


----------



## Lianne1986

aww charlie is goin to be spoilt with all those siblings lol 

wereall urs born early?

sorry for all the questions lol :blush:


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> aww charlie is goin to be spoilt with all those siblings lol
> 
> wereall urs born early?
> 
> sorry for all the questions lol :blush:

Don't be sorry! I love having some one to chat with! LOL I'm bored most of the time and it's 6 am here, no one to talk to.

Oh let's see if I can remember correctly. Had them all by c-section.
*DD14* came on her due date, was breech
*DS13* came at 38 weeks I think, they thought he was head down let me labor, nope, he was breech
*DS11* came at 38 weeks I think, another breech
*DD10* came at 35 or 36 weeks, can't remember, she was breech
*DS8* came at 32 weeks, breech, heart defect, healthy now

Charlie is set to come via c-section at 37+1 and he is the FIRST of six children to get in the head down position and boy am I feeling it! Naughty baby!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

MommyMichele said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> mommymichele do u have 3 girls and 3 boys? ur house must be mega busy lol
> 
> I have 2 girls and am pregnant with my 4th boy.Click to expand...


I have 1 girl, 2 boys and no.4 is a boy (they think). Do you have an opinion on which is easier/more enjoyable to raise?

My daughter is lovely but my boys are so much easier...far less drama and attitude with the boys so far.


----------



## MommyMichele

Anna_due Dec said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> mommymichele do u have 3 girls and 3 boys? ur house must be mega busy lol
> 
> I have 2 girls and am pregnant with my 4th boy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have 1 girl, 2 boys and no.4 is a boy (they think). Do you have an opinion on which is easier/more enjoyable to raise?
> 
> My daughter is lovely but my boys are so much easier...far less drama and attitude with the boys so far.Click to expand...

Each gender has it's pros and cons I think.

Boys aren't as dramatic as girls but a friend of mine has a son who is a drama king!
Girls can be easier to potty train.
Girls can be fussy about girl things, dolls and dresses and such, unless they are tomboys like I am.
Boys are more likely to run to mama when they have a boo boo but girls, eh, they want daddy for the most part. Either way, they try and get away with everything!

They are both pretty much easy till you hit puberty. They both smell, you have to have the 'talk' with both sexes, both eat more, girls worry about staying thin more, boys want to bulk up. Girls have drama issues with hair, and make up and boys, and bras, and PMS. I can't handle my own AF, and I have to deal with theirs! Boys need instruction on how to pee standing up, how to shave. Both boys and girls can be gross, think about gym class when you were a teen.

Best advice I can give, if you don't give into their every whim and cry, give them the basics, then they are easier to deal with. If you give them everything they want, they are going to try and get away with more or demand even more. Boy or girl, you get treated exactly the same in my house.


----------



## AP

3rd Tri is defo 27 weeks offcially


----------



## Lianne1986

i have 2 kids, tyler & jamie-leigh. jamie-leigh is my cousin, her mum gave her up for adoption so me and DH have got her now. 

so altho i have 2 kids i have only gave birth once, its confusing for ppl who dnt know the full story lol 
jamie-leigh has been with us 2yrs next month. she has learning difficulties, not sure wht or how bad they are atm. shes almost 4 now and still in nappies. has no indication when she is wee'ing or poo'ing. we have tried lots of times to potty train but have got no where. she is under a few drs atm cuz she is severly asthmatic as well. she is like a baby really, when u get her dressed she doesnt help herself in anyway. 

i started to go on abit there didnt i :blush:

mommymichele why are u up so early lol 

with havin jamie-leigh and tyler i think boys are worse than girls but as jamie-leigh gets to a teenager i think my opinion may change lol


----------



## MommyMichele

No clue as to why I am up so early, I did sleep all day yesterday though, was way too tired to do anything really. Such is the last few weeks of every pregnancy for me. I try and keep myself busy though and I get to gab with you ladies while you're on!


----------



## Lianne1986

make the most of ur sleep over the next 28 days lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> make the most of ur sleep over the next 28 days lol

I do! No real set time to actually go to bed, so I just crash when I feel I need to. If I try and go to bed when I'm not really tired, it doesn't work out to well.


----------



## Lianne1986

yea i know wat u mean. no point in lying in bed for hours if ur not tired. 

how are u?


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> yea i know wat u mean. no point in lying in bed for hours if ur not tired.
> 
> how are u?

Good had a nap and a nice long shower before my appt today! Appt went well sort of. Everything is fine with me and baby but my Dr isn't the brightest bulb in the box. Every complaint or concern I have... SHE BLAMES IT ON GAS! :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

i have just got up and im absolutly shattered. need more sleep lol :(


----------



## MommyMichele

I can't sleep, I've been trying, it's 2 am and DH is snoring!


----------



## Lianne1986

oh god my DH snores too. 

ive been struggling to sleep but if i sleep dwn the other end i sleep soundly most the night apart from when i need to wee about 4 times in the night lol


----------



## you&me

As of 9.57am this morning I am now officially more pregnant than I ever was with Reagan :happydance: keep cooking babygirl!!!

Hope all of you ladies and bumps are doing well?


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me said:


> As of 9.57am this morning I am now officially more pregnant than I ever was with Reagan :happydance: keep cooking babygirl!!!
> 
> Hope all of you ladies and bumps are doing well?

thts great news hun :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

It was a very long night.


----------



## AP

congrats you &me!


----------



## MommyMichele

you&me said:


> As of 9.57am this morning I am now officially more pregnant than I ever was with Reagan :happydance: keep cooking babygirl!!!
> 
> Hope all of you ladies and bumps are doing well?

Way to go!!!

We are having yet another rough night here but not stressing yet. Just some very minor contractions and backache that comes and goes, nothing regular. I've been through this with all the kids but my oldest and I know if I go in right now, they are going to tell me it's just irritability, drink water, rest, and lay on my left side. Nothing new to me.

So what am I doing? Resting and drinking water. If things change, get worse, or anything, I'll give the clinic a call. Hoping it doesn't because it's 3 am, DH is at work and I'm alone.

Charlie is handling all this very well, he's moving around a lot, not stressing his mommy. I'm not worried but if we can make it to at least Sunday when I'm 34 weeks, I'll be more comfortable with the irritability. Just 3 more days!

Yes, 37 weeks is better than 34 but 34 is better than 32 when my last baby came. Every morning I wake up, I'm grateful that I've made it another day, another night and each Sunday, I'm grateful I've made it another week. I'm really hoping to make it to my c-section date at 37+1 where I can say that I beat the odds!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Well, i have had some unwanted drama!! I went in to the hospital for a routine appointment and they admit me. I was cramping a bit and having heaps of tightenings. It was such a crappy experience, 2 iv's, a blood test and 2 horrible steroid shots later i made it home, feeling like a pin cushion, covered in bruises BUT baby is still where he should be, ultrasound confirmed he is a boy but then we discovered he is feet down which i could have told them from the constant kicks to the tailbone. The problem with that is if i do go early it will definitely be a c section which i've never had before. stress, stress, stress. Well at least i'm still pregnant 25+1 (nearly 2), could be worse. Hopefully i'll get through a few more weeks at least and he'll turn around in time.


----------



## MommyMichele

Anna, if you've got c-section worries or questions, I'll do my best to answer them hun. I've had all mine by section, and way too much information to keep to myself!


----------



## Lianne1986

aww sorry to hear u had a crappy time anna, :hugs:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

My problem with the c-section is 1. the spinal block...honestly childbirth and all its agony appeals to me more than sharp things near my spine :) and 2. the recovery. With all of my babies i have literally stood up from the bed, casually gone and had a shower and physically been fine (except for the obvious sore bits) but it's not like recovery from an operation, no lifting etc. This is just one more thing to worry about. All my other babies were head down by my 20 week scan so i understand the baby "should" have plenty of time to turn, A) it might not have plenty of time and B) its odd for me so its got me worried.


----------



## you&me

Thinking of you, and hoping your lil fella stays put for a long while yet. :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Anna, baby still has plenty of time to turn yet but https://spinningbabies.com/ is a great site several ladies I know have used to aid in turning their babies with success.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

MommyMichele said:


> Anna, baby still has plenty of time to turn yet

I know baby should have plenty of time to turn...15 weeks is plenty but i'm a little worried i don't have 15 weeks...for all i know with my history, baby could come tomorrow!! I'm very keen for baby to turn down NOW!! Thanks for the link, will definitely be checking it out :thumbup:


----------



## MommyMichele

Anna, as for recovery, you just have to take things slow. Your body will tell you when to rest and if you don't listen, it will scream at you to stop. There is a big thread in 3rd tri for c-sections and all that, that I've posted on a few times.

I understand how you feel about your history, I'm there with you. Every little thing is making me jump lately. I need to calm down, my anxiety is really getting up there now and that's not doing me or Charlie any good right now.


----------



## AP

I am such a bloody idiot.

Do you know, I have pink semi permanent hair dye on my head.(semi as in no ammonia or peroxide - i aint risking nothing!!)

My hair is brown :rofl: Can you tell im bored. Could be an interesting result mind!

I woke up with itchy nipples, TMI, but i had that with alex at this point too. ARGH!!!!


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> I am such a bloody idiot.
> 
> Do you know, I have pink semi permanent hair dye on my head.(semi as in no ammonia or peroxide - i aint risking nothing!!)
> 
> My hair is brown :rofl: Can you tell im bored. Could be an interesting result mind!
> 
> I woke up with itchy nipples, TMI, but i had that with alex at this point too. ARGH!!!!

:rofl: I tried dying mine a dark purple last week...and for the first time ever it never took...can pregnancy have that effect?!!

Oooohhh, maybe with the sickness and itchyness you are having another girly :haha:


----------



## SugarKisses

Happy 9 weeks SB xxx


----------



## AP

you&me - it sure can happen - i used to work in a hairdressers and had to spent all flamin day on the bosses pregnant wifes hair because 'it hasnt taken to the roots'
FFS she was nippy :rofl:

Thansk SK! :) Those are my approx dates, my scan has me down as something else oooh i dunno lol


----------



## AP

Heeey ladies!

I finally found babies heartbeat with an angelsounds doppler. I stated winding myself up so thank god i found it.

:)


----------



## SugarKisses

awwwww fab news SB :wohoo: Over the moon for you. Cant believe your nearly 10 weeks already :shock:


----------



## Lianne1986

aww so gla du found heartbeat! my MW found mine at 10wks 1 day. i havent heard it since bcuz i dont have a doppler, but i have my scan on thursday! x


----------



## MommyMichele

We've made it nearly 35 weeks! I've beaten all the odds the last Dr set before me! No bedrest, no real complications, nothing!


----------



## you&me

MommyMichele said:


> We've made it nearly 35 weeks! I've beaten all the odds the last Dr set before me! No bedrest, no real complications, nothing!

:happydance: Well done mummy and baby!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

you&me said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> We've made it nearly 35 weeks! I've beaten all the odds the last Dr set before me! No bedrest, no real complications, nothing!
> 
> :happydance: Well done mummy and baby!!!Click to expand...

Had some minor spotting again yesterday but it went away. Last time I had this, I went and had her check me, I ended up losing plug. I waited this bout out! Wasn't going to risk anymore loss than what I'm already dealing with!

Thank you! Now let's get me to the 22nd and then I can really say I proved everyone wrong!


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats on gettin to 35 weeks michele xxx


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> congrats on gettin to 35 weeks michele xxx

Almost there! Sunday! LOL I don't need a ticker anymore to tell me how many more days :haha:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

MommyMichele said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on gettin to 35 weeks michele xxx
> 
> Almost there! Sunday! LOL I don't need a ticker anymore to tell me how many more days :haha:Click to expand...


Yay!! :happydance: Congratulations, it must be such a relief to have gotten through so far!!! I hope all the rest of us do the same :winkwink:


----------



## MommyMichele

Anna_due Dec said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on gettin to 35 weeks michele xxx
> 
> Almost there! Sunday! LOL I don't need a ticker anymore to tell me how many more days :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay!! :happydance: Congratulations, it must be such a relief to have gotten through so far!!! I hope all the rest of us do the same :winkwink:Click to expand...

It is a big relief! I hope you all make it as far as I have if not full term!

Trying to rest as much as I can but I still have a lot of work to do! I'm hoping to get it all done a week before my c-section, really want to have some time to myself!


----------



## you&me

It looks like I am off to the hospital this afternoon for a check over and probably a trace on baby.

Her movements have reduced overnight and this morning...cold coke isn't working (which normally gets her wriggling)...and as I feel like I am already on borrowed time it is making me a nervous wreck, so better safe than sorry!!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

oh no... i hope everything is ok. It's really good that you are going to the effort. It's just so stressful, i just can't wait for my baby to be born so i know he's ok. Hang in there little girl!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Went to maternity ward yesterday because I was contracting. Stress and lack of sleep was more than likely the cause. Still kinda contracting but we're ok for the most part

Here's my little boy!
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie%20Stash/S6301483.jpg


----------



## you&me

We are home!!

Got into the delivery room, and they tried finding the babies heartbeat with the trace thing...and couldn't...so they called a doctor in to scan me...I am about ready to have a flippin heart attack at this point...my blood pressure was through the roof with the worry...the doctor found the baby, she is still breech, she prodded her a bit and couldn't get her to move...strapped me up to the trace machine...and her heartbeat is perfect, she even had a little wiggle.

I was put on 15 minute blood pressure checks, it came down a little bit, but the consultant has doubled my pills now as it is still a little too high.

If anything else happens over the weekend I have to go straight back in, especially if I feel any signs or symptoms of pre-eclampsia.

I have a feeling this baby is going to be delivered early...that has been my instinct from the start, I think they will end up delivering her at 36ish weeks...and even more so now with the blood pressure issues...I think I can pretty much wave bye byes to my chances of attempting a VBAC...I am a risky candidate!!

But the main thing is baby is perfect and seems happy :happydance:


----------



## AP

So glad ur ok you&me, getting to 36 would be fab :)


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> So glad ur ok you&me, getting to 36 would be fab :)

Thank you!! 36 weeks is the milestone I would love to reach...this lil diva may have other ideas though...LOL...5 weeks to go to that point...can I, can't I?...I really don't like all of this 'unknown territory'!! 

Hope you are doing well?


----------



## AP

i am so so knocked down with morning sickness, its horrible. I feel guilty i cant give alex my all, ykwim?


----------



## you&me

Awww, I know what you mean...hopefully it will ease off in the next couple of weeks...it means you have a healthy sticky bean growing though :thumbup:


----------



## AP

I know! Im not even impatient for my scan now because i hear baby all the time on the doppler now :)


----------



## you&me

Part of me wishes I had got a doppler...but then I think I would probably have developed an OCD kinda thing with it...and would want to go to sleep listening to the baby :haha:

Baby has perked right up tonight *phew* Might have something to do with all the coke I drunk earlier in an attempt to get her wriggling :rofl:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yay!! 27 weeks!! 3rd Trimester, so glad to be here :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

Anna_due Dec said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: yay!! 27 weeks!! 3rd Trimester, so glad to be here :happydance::happydance::happydance:

happy 27 weeks :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## AP

:happydance: yey!!!

I have my first midwife appointment today!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I love the first mw app, you feel like you're getting somewhere...the pregnancy is acknowledged somehow. Yay, great day all round :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Anna_due Dec said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: yay!! 27 weeks!! 3rd Trimester, so glad to be here :happydance::happydance::happydance:




sb22 said:


> :happydance: yey!!!
> 
> I have my first midwife appointment today!

Congrats to the both of you!!! :happydance: :hugs:

Had our 35 weeks appt yesterday, everything looks good, I'm good, Charlie's good, and we're ready to roll for the c-section that is 2 WEEKS FROM TODAY! I with I could call that Dr who told me I'd never get this far and tell him where to stick it, but they shut that hospital down. Gee, I wonder why? LOL

Feeling very good at this point ladies! I hope you all make it this far or even farther with you pregnancies!


----------



## Lianne1986

glad to hear ur doin great mommymichele.

i have got my consultant appointment in 13 days. not sure what to expect really. i wish he cud give me an answer as to y tyler came early but i know tht isnt gonna happen. 

:hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> glad to hear ur doin great mommymichele.
> 
> i have got my consultant appointment in 13 days. not sure what to expect really. i wish he cud give me an answer as to y tyler came early but i know tht isnt gonna happen.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks hun.

Sometimes there is no answer as to why our babies come early, medical science hasn't caught up enough. I wish they would tell you something though hun, it does ease the mind when you have some what of an answer.


----------



## Lianne1986

MommyMichele said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> glad to hear ur doin great mommymichele.
> 
> i have got my consultant appointment in 13 days. not sure what to expect really. i wish he cud give me an answer as to y tyler came early but i know tht isnt gonna happen.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun.
> 
> Sometimes there is no answer as to why our babies come early, medical science hasn't caught up enough. I wish they would tell you something though hun, it does ease the mind when you have some what of an answer.Click to expand...

my gp said to me tht its always the dont knows tht tend to happen again?
this will only be my 2nd baby and im really scared of having another prem.

i mean are they gonna be able to say...ok theres a chance u cud go early again so be ready say at 30 weeks? or will they just play it by ear? 

:hugs:


----------



## AP

Midwife is referiing me to a consultant too (wahey)


----------



## you&me

It's good that all of the mum's are being well looked after this time around :thumbup:


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> glad to hear ur doin great mommymichele.
> 
> i have got my consultant appointment in 13 days. not sure what to expect really. i wish he cud give me an answer as to y tyler came early but i know tht isnt gonna happen.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun.
> 
> Sometimes there is no answer as to why our babies come early, medical science hasn't caught up enough. I wish they would tell you something though hun, it does ease the mind when you have some what of an answer.Click to expand...
> 
> my gp said to me tht its always the dont knows tht tend to happen again?
> this will only be my 2nd baby and im really scared of having another prem.
> 
> i mean are they gonna be able to say...ok theres a chance u cud go early again so be ready say at 30 weeks? or will they just play it by ear?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Just because it's happened once, does not mean it's going to happen again, why she told you that was wrong.

I have a history of preterm labor and delivery. One baby came at 35 weeks, unexplained, one came at 32 weeks with full explanation. I am now almost 36 weeks and have beaten all the odds put in front of me! Don't let them scare you when they tell you that it's going to happen, they have to tell you things like that to cover themselves.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I am having fortnightly appointments with an ob in a high risk clinic. At first i was really happy they were taking me seriously but now i wish the apps were monthly. I'm sick of going back and forward and they don't do anything different to if i was not high risk. They've told me there is nothing they can do. I wait an hour or more to get in to spend 5 minutes with them. I am starting to wish i was put in a regular clinic, it's just a pain in the bum. Bring on December, I am so ready for this to be over.


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies

just thought i would be nosey a peep in on you guys on this thread
@ anna-due congrats on 27 weeks
@ youand me so glad all is well and lo has perked up
@ sb22 glad you are going to the consultant

well i wont be looking for number 2 for another 1.5 year so ill just live bicuriously through you ladies for now :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm on the last box on my ticker!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

MommyMichele said:


> I'm on the last box on my ticker!

That's awesome :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MommyMichele

Anna_due Dec said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> I'm on the last box on my ticker!
> 
> That's awesome :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! I think I'm getting a little anxiety though, last c-section was scary, memories are coming back.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

MommyMichele said:


> Anna_due Dec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> I'm on the last box on my ticker!
> 
> That's awesome :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I think I'm getting a little anxiety though, last c-section was scary, memories are coming back.Click to expand...

Don't say that!! I'm so wound up about the idea of having a c-section. Baby never changes position so i can't see him suddenly doing a handstand. I had a 4d scan this morning and it showed he has his head up really high, rested on my placenta like a pillow. The cord is floating right across his neck. I kind of don't even want him to attempt to turn with cord in such a position. Stress, stress, stress.


----------



## Agiboma

yeaaaa congrats mommy-michelle, i dream of the day i can carry to term


----------



## MommyMichele

Anna_due Dec said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna_due Dec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> I'm on the last box on my ticker!
> 
> That's awesome :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I think I'm getting a little anxiety though, last c-section was scary, memories are coming back.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't say that!! I'm so wound up about the idea of having a c-section. Baby never changes position so i can't see him suddenly doing a handstand. I had a 4d scan this morning and it showed he has his head up really high, rested on my placenta like a pillow. The cord is floating right across his neck. I kind of don't even want him to attempt to turn with cord in such a position. Stress, stress, stress.Click to expand...

No, it's just general anxiety. We already had a full scan on Charlie's heart, so he doesn't have the defect that his brother had at birth, that was really the scary part of it all. I'm not alone this time either, lol , I have a full entourage going to the hospital with me! DH and MIL!

When you have as many sections as I have, you still get nervous before going into it. It is surgery and even though it's birth, you can't see what's going on down there, so you worry a little. 

That and I'm highly independent, I stress on things not getting done, having to ask for everything, not being able to function as I normally would.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I'm the same. One of the reasons i don't want a c-section is i hate relying on other people and i don't want to miss ANYTHING with this baby after the last 2 were whisked away from me. I keep reading stories where mum's aren't given their babies until they get to recovery. That CAN NOT happen to me. I will freak out of i'm not handed the baby with in minutes of his arrival and not to hubby and then me...straight to me. I feel so possessive of this one. I'm going to be post-op mummy from hell!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Anna_due Dec said:


> I'm the same. One of the reasons i don't want a c-section is i hate relying on other people and i don't want to miss ANYTHING with this baby after the last 2 were whisked away from me. I keep reading stories where mum's aren't given their babies until they get to recovery. That CAN NOT happen to me. I will freak out of i'm not handed the baby with in minutes of his arrival and not to hubby and then me...straight to me. I feel so possessive of this one. I'm going to be post-op mummy from hell!!

lol and you have every right to be a post op mommy from hell! I know I won't get to hold Charlie for at least an hour but DH is under strict orders to stay with him. The only reason I won't be able to have him right away is there are some concerns about possible scar tissue inside that might need to be taken care of, my tubes getting tied, and of course the fair warning they must give you... possible risk of increased bleeding being a repeat c-section.

So I really don't mind him not being in my arms during all that time, I know he'll be safe, I know DH will be there with him, and I know I'll see him before they take him away to the nursery for bathing and all that.

I have to keep in my head that it's only an hour or so, I WILL see him when they are done. I keep that in my head as much as I can. I have a feeling though when the day comes, I will have to ask for the anxiety meds in my IV. I think I will ask them, better safe than sorry and I really don't want an issue while they are busy working.

I keep in my head that there is a wonderful end to all this, my son and he is so much worth going through all this.

Besides, I don't think DH or MIL will leave him for a split second! :haha:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

i've already given strict instructions that if i have a c-section, no-one is allowed to come to the hospital (other than hubby obviously) until i'm out of recovery, cleaned up and on the maternity ward. I want to be ready, comfortable (as much as possible) and had enough of a baby fix to be willing to let anyone else near him. You see? post-op mum from hell. My poor mother is going to be bursting to meet her new grandbaby but is going to have to wait and MIL isn't even going to be told i'm at hospital natural or c-section, until i'm ready for her to arrive. Last baby, i'm doing things my way...that is if he doesn't decide to come several weeks early of course.


----------



## AP

I've decided no-ones coming to visit full stop! :rofl: Even if we do land in neonatal, im refusing the visitors passes.

Proper ill today, I've caught the cold and dreading giving it to Alex :( had such a rough sleep


----------



## Anna_due Dec

sb22 said:


> I've decided no-ones coming to visit full stop! :rofl: Even if we do land in neonatal, im refusing the visitors passes.
> 
> Proper ill today, I've caught the cold and dreading giving it to Alex :( had such a rough sleep


Oh no, hope you're feeling better soon :flower:


----------



## MommyMichele

One more week to go! This is going to be a long stressful week, I've only made it to one scheduled c-section but if he comes, he comes, we made it this far. Told DH I'll more than likely be on edge for the whole week but just deal with it and his normal wife will return soon!


----------



## Agiboma

here i am lurking again :blush: 
@SB22 hope you feel better soon
@mommymichelle big congrats on last post on your ticker and section in a week
@anna_due i agree do things your way you deserve it:thumbup:

well ladies talk to you soon, luv this thread btw, 3rd tri is still to traumatic for me to browse for now :shrug:


----------



## MommyMichele

These last few days are dragging! I am getting some quiet time though, which is pretty nice. Calm before the storm?


----------



## Lianne1986

not long now mommymichele. :hugs:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Lianne1986 said:


> not long now mommymichele. :hugs:

Yeah it's soooo soon. We'll all be waiting here for the exciting news. Hope things go really well for :flower:


----------



## MommyMichele

I'll try and update as soon as I can. Supposedly we have internet access and I'm taking the laptop but who knows with this hospital.


----------



## Lianne1986

i cant wait to see pics of ur little man :)

is the furthest u have got in any of ur pregnancys? x


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> i cant wait to see pics of ur little man :)
> 
> is the furthest u have got in any of ur pregnancys? x

No, my oldest was born on her due date by c-section, got close to my due date with a couple of the others, Travis was the earliest.

I can't wait to see what he looks like! If he's going to look like his daddy or look like me, wonder if he'll have curly hair like the both of us did? Is he going to be laid back or demanding. Doesn't matter though... he's going to get here healthy, and not early! That's all that matters to me, he can run me ragged for all I care! So worth it.

I'm not even stressing about the c-section yet, hopefully I won't but I know when I get in the OR, it's all going to come back to me. 

Dr Gassy Bubblehead said she was impressed that I got this far with my history and that she's proud that I beat all the odds. I've only been to her for this pregnancy and she doesn't like letting mamas have more than 3 sections, she's reconsidering that because of me.


----------



## Lianne1986

thats fab hun!

:hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

72 hours till c-section!


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Not long now Michelle!!! I hope everything goes okay.

I am now 4 weeks more pregnant than I ever was with Reagan, and although I am tired from lack of sleep and aching in places I didn't know could ache, I feel pretty damn good...the cleaning thing has kicked in and I just want to clean everything and get ready for her to come...we should also be moving house in about 3 weeks, pretty rubbish timing, but am sure we will be okay :haha:

I hope everyone else is keeping well?


----------



## MommyMichele

Doing very well, just very very tired... but very very happy that I am 37 weeks today! I can't wait to have my son in my arms!


----------



## Lianne1986

well done to both of u :) u both must be over the moon u have got this far xxx


----------



## AP

Sorry I havent been around, MommyMichelle I wish you all the best hunny! xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

hello ladies.

i went to see a consultant 2day. he doesnt know when i will have this baby. 
he started to talk about what wud happen if i had baby before 28 weeks which scared me a bit. 
but then started talkin about after 28 weeks.
he doesnt know why tyler came early.

im going to have a scan at 23 weeks to check my cervix, if its short then they will admit me to hospital & give me steroids for babys lungs and give me whateva treatment they feel i need,
if my cervix is long at tht point he sed its doubtful i will go early. so keeping my fingers crossed my cervix is going to be long!!

i said i was worried cuz tyler got took away from me to be transferred to another hospital which i hated. he assured me tht wudnt happen this time.
also i suffered really bad PND and feel tyler being born early and all what happened played a big part in it. 

:hugs:


----------



## AP

I think most of us have been hit with PND in this section hunny :hugs: 
Remember you have much more monitoring now so look at it that way , it could make all the difference!


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> I think most of us have been hit with PND in this section hunny :hugs:
> Remember you have much more monitoring now so look at it that way , it could make all the difference!

i didnt realise so many ppl have it :hugs: i dont have it anymore, (6 years later)

and yes im glad im being moinitored :)

how are u doin? x


----------



## MommyMichele

I know I had PND when Travis was born. 3 different hospitals, didn't see him for 4 days, he was 3 hours away and I had to take a bus 4 days after being discharged from having a c-section to where he was alone. 

Just over 24 hours to go now ladies and I'm getting a little nervous...


----------



## Lianne1986

god luck for 2moro hun. i'll be thinking of u xxx


----------



## MommyMichele

Thank you hun, I'll update as soon as I can, there might be a thread in the 3rd tri from one of the girls though.


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks hun, i will keep checking in 3rd tri after 2moro. 

i always feel naughty tho goin in a forum tht dnt concern me :blush: :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

Lianne1986 said:


> thanks hun, i will keep checking in 3rd tri after 2moro.
> 
> i always feel naughty tho goin in a forum tht dnt concern me :blush: :rofl:

lol I lurk on lots of forums I don't really 'belong' but then you learn all kinds of things.!

Thank you for the well wishes for the morning, might be a long day but tomorrow will be so worth it! :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

oooooooooh goodluck. How exciting...one of us is having a full term baby!! Yay!! Can't wait to see the news posted!!!


----------



## you&me

Good luck for today Michelle :flower:

Hoping everything goes perfectly to plan, and you have your have your lil fella in your arms very soon!!

:happydance: You made it to term!!


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck michele x


----------



## AP

Good luck michelle xxxxxxx


----------



## pink.crazy

I know Michele from another forum, and I just wanted to let you girls know there's been an update that Charlie arrived safely!! I won't tell you stats in case she'd rather share them herself :) :)


----------



## AP

Congratulations MommyMichelle!!! xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats mommymichele - cant wait to see pics x


----------



## jenmc226

I had my son at 34 weeks via emergency C-section. He was in the hospital for 3 weeks. He's almost 5 now - wow has he ever grown up.
I'm currently 29wks with baby #2. I found out during this pregnancy, after my doc went over my medical records, that I have a unicornuate uterus. This is what caused my waters to break early and me subsequently going into labor. My doc suspects I won't make it to my 39wk scheduled C-section but he thinks I'll make it at least to 34 weeks if not longer.


----------



## AP

Jenmc226 would you like me to add you to our list hunny? xxxx


----------



## AP

Its you&me's turn next :happydance:

I had my dating scan today, been put back a few days, but whats a due date???? :rofl:

So 12 +1 and everything is great, baby was jumping up and down, really really good scan for 12 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> Its you&me's turn next :happydance:
> 
> I had my dating scan today, been put back a few days, but whats a due date???? :rofl:
> 
> So 12 +1 and everything is great, baby was jumping up and down, really really good scan for 12 weeks!

:happydance: lovely news hun. X great pic btw x


----------



## you&me

Congratulations to mummy Michelle, hubby and baby boy!! :hugs:

Eeeeekkksss, thanks SB...I am still in shock I have got this far :happydance: each day is a bonus...still not enjoying being pregnant much though, I am always waiting for something to go wrong, if you know what I mean? :dohh:

That is a great scan pic!! Well done Alex on walking in :thumbup:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Congratulations MommyMichele, and a huge big welcome hug to Charlie :D


----------



## Anna_due Dec

That is such a cute US pic, love it. Congrats Mommy Michelle!!! Can't wait to see pics!! Hope you're recovering well xoxoxo


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Holy crap!! I just came back from dr's app and baby has turned head down!!! yay, i was so sure he wasn't budging. What a relief.


----------



## Lianne1986

Anna_due Dec said:


> Holy crap!! I just came back from dr's app and baby has turned head down!!! yay, i was so sure he wasn't budging. What a relief.

fab news hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Anna_due Dec said:


> Holy crap!! I just came back from dr's app and baby has turned head down!!! yay, i was so sure he wasn't budging. What a relief.

:happydance: That is great news!! I hope he stays put that way for you :flower:


----------



## MommyMichele

Born at 37 weeks at preemie weight but he came home with me! :happydance:

Charles Evan William
4 pounds 14 ounces
17 inches long
September 22, 2010 9:46 AM
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301502.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301510.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301511.jpg​


----------



## Lianne1986

congratualtions hun x hes gorgeous, i hope ur both doin well xxx


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Michelle :flower: He sure is a cutie, hope you are home and recovering well.


----------



## AP

omg hes gorgeous and doesnt look that little at all!!!


----------



## Agiboma

congrats mommy michelle he looks great
@ anna-due so happy he turned down
@sb22 glad scan went well
@ youandme yeahhh 34 weeks almost term congrats on making it this far


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Michelle he's soooooooooooo cute!!!! :thumbup: gush gush gush. so glad he's well.... and sooo adorable. I'm getting quite clucky now. Have just started washing things and buying things ready for the baby and have hit the 30 week mark :happydance::happydance::happydance: 7 weeks until full term and only 9 weeks and 6 days to the coveted 40 weeks so either way single digit weeks to go!! :happydance: I hope everyone has outcomes as good as Michelle's. KEEP COOKING BABIES!!!


----------



## AP

How are we doing girls?

I still have a bit of sickness :( 

Im started to feel the nerves now too :s

Seen the consultant and they are taking swabs and extra scans. Theres a start. They will measure my cervix this month.


----------



## Lianne1986

hey sb22, im doin ok thanks, just feel eally tired all the time, 
im still aiting for my 20week scan date, then i will have my appointment for the scan to check my cervix, i can feel baby giving me little prods now :)

im glad the consultant is taking extra care of u xxx


----------



## AP

ahhh im vice versa, i dont have my 20 week scan but i imagine it will be after my cervix one.

Total curious question - can you see baby when they do it?


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> ahhh im vice versa, i dont have my 20 week scan but i imagine it will be after my cervix one.
> 
> Total curious question - can you see baby when they do it?

i havent a clue if u can see baby when they do it? if u cant i imagine if u ask for a little look, then they might? i cant see y they wouldnt hun. when is ur cervix scan? x


----------



## 25weeker

You can see the baby's bum or head or whatever is down there but not all of the baby. When they do them they spend a few minutes figuring everything out as your cervix moves which I never knew! Those few mins feel like an eternity with your heart in your mouth!

TBH the cervical scans are ok but I can't say the same for the swabs!


----------



## Lianne1986

25weeker is it an internal scan or not? i have read it can be either? but i dnt like the thought of an internal scan :(


----------



## AP

Ive had loads of internals,(mainly for mc's and early scans) not as bad as you imagine chick

I had one done in front of my gay male cousin. (well not in FRONT lol he was at my head) They assumed he was my OH and we were too shocked to say nothing. I was covered like not that he could see anything, and he laughed it off, but fuck :rofl:


----------



## 25weeker

For proper measurements of the cervix it is internal but they don't put it in as deep as what a swab examination and they don't actually touch the cervix so there isn't a risk doing it. (sorry don't know how to word it any better lol)

Sometimes with a normal scan they can see you cervix but it depends on position and how full your bladder is etc.


----------



## 25weeker

IMO internals are far far worse so if you are used to them a cervical scan will be a picnic :thumbup:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

i've had a truck load of internal scans and they really are very gentle and don't go in very far. Obviously not the highlight of my pregnancies but not a big deal.

Glad to see we're all still here. I'm 31 weeks tomorrow and starting to have dizzy spells, shooting pains in pelvis (probably head engaging) and all my joints hurt so body must be getting ready. Gee i can't wait until baby is born...just hope i can get to late November at least. Feeling a little nervous about body acting so keen but no 'unusual' contractions yet so fingers crossed.

sb- that is so funny!! and yay for tri 2!!


----------



## AP

*UPDATE*

shyfox1988 has updated third tri with the news that You&me's waters broke last night at 35+2.

Shes had swabs done and waiting for a scan, they will then decide to either delivr baby or try and hold out.

Thanks shyfox and good luck you&me xxxxxx


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Oh no!! I was just thinking today about how the chances are one of us would go early. I hope everything is ok. 35 +2 isn't too bad...I guess. If they can hold of labour for a few more days, she might be ok to take baby home with her. positive thoughts, positive thoughts, positive thoughts!!!


----------



## shyfox1988

Hiya girls, i will keep you all uptodate with news on You&me as and when i hear from her,
shes just waiting for scan at the moment to know more.

but at the moment she is having period pains so could be a sign that labour may well be starting or close to starting,fingers crossed her princess stays put for just a little bit longer xXx


----------



## shyfox1988

*Mini Update again*

You&me is feeling pretty crappy, just been moved up to a ward, the Scan is at 12 o'clock so will know more then,

midwifes keep telling her that she wont be going home till she delivers xXx


----------



## shyfox1988

*Update*


You&me's had the scan baby is estimated to be 6lbs, front waters are fine and still intact. they think its the hind waters that have gone. think shes waiting for docs to talk to decide what they are going to do, she really wants to go home bless her shes soo tired 

xXx


----------



## Anna_due Dec

6lb is great. I hope she gets to go home. Hang in there baby, just another week or 2!!


----------



## Lianne1986

6lbs is a great weight, how accurate are those scans tho? 

i hope baby stays put for a few more days tho x


----------



## shyfox1988

*update*

You&me has been let home, fingers crossed shes getting some well deserved sleep, will let you know more details when i know more xXx


----------



## AP

yey! :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

bless her, i hate being in hospital too. :hugs:

i was looking thru tylers baby photos 2day and got myself a bit worked up...do any of u do tht? x


----------



## you&me

Thank you everyone!! I really appreciate your support :hugs:

I woke up at just after midnight in a pool of water, which came gushing out even more as I stood up...I now know what it feels like when waters break!!! I had been having back ache for a few days, but thought nothing of it, and had gone to bed with what felt like period pains.

Labour ward had me go straight into a delivery room, put on a trace, swabs, bloods etc done, belly was tightening quite a bit, and baby not showing much movement, I started being sick and my blood pressure went through the roof...they admitted me and did a scan this morning.

Scan showed babies estimated weight at 6lbs :thumbup: which is really good for 35+2, front waters are still intact...they say it is my hind waters that have gone, they are happey to hold out on delivery (I am meant to be having an elective section)...I asked them to let me go home, rather than keeping me in until baby either makes an appearance, or anything else happens which forces delivery...so I am finally home, tummy is very tender, the period pains are still there...but I am being closely monitored and at the smallest sign then I have to go back in...they think as the waters went baby shifted down more which could have caused it to seal for now, baby is quite far head down.

So for now it is just a waiting game!!


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me said:


> Thank you everyone!! I really appreciate your support :hugs:
> 
> I woke up at just after midnight in a pool of water, which came gushing out even more as I stood up...I now know what it feels like when waters break!!! I had been having back ache for a few days, but thought nothing of it, and had gone to bed with what felt like period pains.
> 
> Labour ward had me go straight into a delivery room, put on a trace, swabs, bloods etc done, belly was tightening quite a bit, and baby not showing much movement, I started being sick and my blood pressure went through the roof...they admitted me and did a scan this morning.
> 
> Scan showed babies estimated weight at 6lbs :thumbup: which is really good for 35+2, front waters are still intact...they say it is my hind waters that have gone, they are happey to hold out on delivery (I am meant to be having an elective section)...I asked them to let me go home, rather than keeping me in until baby either makes an appearance, or anything else happens which forces delivery...so I am finally home, tummy is very tender, the period pains are still there...but I am being closely monitored and at the smallest sign then I have to go back in...they think as the waters went baby shifted down more which could have caused it to seal for now, baby is quite far head down.
> 
> So for now it is just a waiting game!!

:hugs: i hope ur not in too much pain hun xxxx


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Oh i'm so glad you got to come home. I hope baby hangs on for you. It's just so close to a point where there would be no problem...i hope you get there. Take it easy....make everyone your slave!!! I hope you feel better soon and we'll most definitely be thinking of you xx


----------



## AP

Lianne1986 said:


> i was looking thru tylers baby photos 2day and got myself a bit worked up...do any of u do tht? x

I do, I dont get hugely worked up, but it frightend me just how much ive accepted that i could be back there ykwim?


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I've done it twice and found it easier second time around because you know what to expect and you have your first prem as your walking, talking success story to make you feel better.


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks girls. all my family keep sayin oh this one wont be early and then i think oh nah it wont happen, but what if it does? surely if i just say oh this one WILL be early i wont be to shocked IF it did happend, iykwim? x


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> i was looking thru tylers baby photos 2day and got myself a bit worked up...do any of u do tht? x
> 
> I do, I dont get hugely worked up, but it frightend me just how much ive accepted that i could be back there ykwim?Click to expand...

i know exactly wat u mean :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@ youandme glad to hear you are back at home and big congrats on 35 + weeks, hope little one hangs in their for a little bit more and the pain is not to much

you ladies give me such inspiration to try again, if not for this formn i would never think about getting pregnant again


----------



## you&me

The innocence of pregnancy is taken away when you have had a preemie...and unless someone has been in that position they just don't get that.

I feel like I have held my breath all the way through this time, and I am so grateful to have got where I have, much to my complete and utter shock, I had fully prepared at around the 28-29 week mark that I could be back in the same position I was with Reagan, and now I count each day baby is cooking as a huge bonus.

I shake my head at myself when I think back to how naive I was first time around, expecting the perfect 40 week textbook pregnancy :dohh:

It is far from an easy ride, but when you look back at our little preemie fighter's...it is so worthwhile...and we are made so much stronger for the experience (although it doesn't feel like it at the time)

Big :hugs: I'm not going to say 'don't worry, you'll be fine this time'...because those words won't mean anything if that makes sesne...it's all about one day, one week at a time.


----------



## Agiboma

i could not agree more well said


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Couldn't have said it better myself. I think we really appreciate what we have because we sat on the edge of it being taken away. Prem mum's rock :)


----------



## Agiboma

:thumbup::thumbup: @ anna-due got that right mamma, congrats on 31 weeks


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I feel really uncomfortable. I so badly want to get to at least 36 weeks but i'm not feeling very hopeful. I can feel the baby moving really low, like just above my pubic bone and i hurt so much like everything is loosening up ready and the bh which i've always had a lot of seem to be getting more frequent. I feel heaps of pressure too kind of in my bum. So nervous. If i had never had a prem i probably wouldn't think that much of it but i'm so desperate to have a baby that comes home from the hospital when i do, i feel paranoid. I know the prem warning signs..i'm not having regular tightenings, no plug loss etc but still...i kind of feel like my body is getting ready. Grr...it shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## you&me

:hugs: oh hun, maybe ring up triage and go and get checked over...thinking of you, please keep us updated.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I will if it gets any worse. It's been a couple of days of feeling like this and as i said i'm not having regular tightenings. I'm going to go to bed and see how i feel in the morning and then make an appointment maybe..unless anything gets worse between now and then. Don't mind me i'm just having a vent and i'm hoping like crazy i'm just being an over paranoid prem mum...after all the tri 3 pages are full of women complaining about how crap they feel.


----------



## neferua

Hi ladies!!!!

I haven't posted here in awhile. But I thought that I would stop in and give and update on how things were going.

I can not believe that I am 26 wks today.:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy.

I had a little scare yesterday. I actually fell down the stairs. Thankfully it was on my butt, but I still went to L&D to be monitored. Our little girl is fine and we couldn't be happier. As of last week, I've been put on strict bedrest as my cervix went from a 3.8 to a 2.1 and I have slight funneling. So my OB is sort of on pins and needles. She's like, "if we make it to 28wks that'll be good." Not knocking what she is saying, but uh I want to make it to atleast 36wks, 34 at the least. I want to bring my baby girl home with me and not spend a couple of months in the NICU. So I have an appointment scheduled for the 28th to see my HROB, since I missed our appointment yesterday, because I was in L&D. But that's ridiculous, that's like a whole month damn near and I refuse to go that long without knowing the hell is going on with my cervix. It's hard to do strict bedrest with a 15month old. I still have to take care of things like:laundry: and :dishes:. But hey, what can you do. I take it as easy as possible.

How is everyone else doing? I would love to know where everyone else is at and just see how things are going and meet you all.


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: nifura congrats on 26 weeks i hope your LO stays baking for a while longer,
@ annadue, i hope you feel better sending you so much positive energy


----------



## you&me

Hey ladies and bumps...hope you are all keeping okay?

I don't know where else to post this;
I am starting to get very very nervous and scared :wacko: I am not far off having baby now (get my date tomorrow for an elective c-section)...but I am so scared about how to feel, if that makes any sense?

I only know a preemie birth, and how to look after one, the feelings that go hand in hand with SCBU etc...and now it looks like I am going to be having a term baby...It is all going to be so so different, and I don't know how to get over that in my mind at the moment...I know this probably sounds really crazy, because as a mum of a preemie, we all hope to carry a baby to term :wacko:

How can I love another baby as much as my little preemie princess, who my whole life has revolved around for so long, after what we went through with her, it makes her so precious and special to me...I feel like I am entering the complete unknown, I will be bringing a baby home from hospital with me, which is something I have only dreamt of, and now the reality is rapidly approaching it is scaring me stupid.

I am an emotional wreck...and sound like a right loon I know :dohh:


----------



## neferua

You&me - what you're feeling is perfectly normal. As a mother of a preemie, it is our dream to carry our next pregnancy to term. You'll definitely love this LO just as much as your other child. I always wondered how people cared and loved more than one child, I thought it would be hard, but you love each child just as much. I'm only 26wks along, but I love my little girl so much and can't wait to meet her 10+ wks. You'll be find and all of you worries will go away once you hold your baby and you'll think, wow I can't believe I thought that. Everything will be ok!!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## MommyMichele

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301586.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301585.jpg


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Mommy Michelle- oh he is too cute!!

you & me- i know exactly what you mean. Even when your first isn't prem it's hard to imagine loving another child so much but i swear your heart just keeps expanding. And having a full term baby is soooooo easy compared to a prem. you'll love it.


Anyway...after my last post i ended up in hospital that night, just got out today. Had more steroids, anti-biotics etc. My cervix has shortened from 4cm+ to 2.5cm. I don't see me getting full term now but still hanging onto the idea..you never know. Have been sent home on bedrest, lucky for me my mum is willing to come over and look after the kids in my house while Hubby is at work. I'm 32 weeks tomorrow (Wednesday) which is further than both my other prems so i guess that's a great victory for me. The dr said they don't even try to stop labour from 34 weeks so i only have support for 2 more weeks before they'll let him come. That's kind of scary. I'm still having tightenings very frequently but i guess because i'm not dilating i've been allowed home. I'm so nervous about them now though. *sigh* It shouldn't be so bloody complicated but yay for all of us still hanging in there :)


----------



## Agiboma

@ youandme congrats on full term its such an accomplisment, good going mamma, a sectionis allways stressfull, but you will be ok, sending you lots of positive energy

@annadue, wow 32 weeks that is great going, just hang in their all wil be well and i am still cheering for full term for you, keep strong mamma


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Now i'm starting to have all these early labour signs i'm starting to wet myself about the birth. I've tried to give it little thought throughout my pregnancy but now it might be really soon i'm sooooooo nervous. The more kids you have the clearer the memory of what's to come is. crap, crap, crap... will be so glad when it's over and definitely willing to wait.


----------



## AP

Oh anna :hugs:
You&me did you get your c section date? xxxx


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Anna.

We did SB...Monday 1st November, third on the list :thumbup: but that could change anytime...they are sending out the community midwife to my house for blood pressure checks as it was through the roof even with tablets at my appointment on tuesday, so they said if it rises anymore they will look at bringing delivery forward.

Spent all day yesterday in bed, our whole house has come out in stinking colds and coughs :dohh:...crappy timing, we are moving house next saturday too...so this baby has got to keep cooking for a bit longer yet!!

Hope all of you ladies are okay?
x


----------



## Agiboma

i hope the bp comes down and the family feels better soon, gl with the move i can imagine hoe stressful it is right now


----------



## AP

Arrrggghhh!

I am trying my best to keep my cool but I am attempting the craziest thing ever and i cant even tell anyone. Its so bloody stressful!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> Arrrggghhh!
> 
> I am trying my best to keep my cool but I am attempting the craziest thing ever and i cant even tell anyone. Its so bloody stressful!!!

thats does sound stressful. hope ur alright x :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Just checking in ladies! Charlie and I are both fine, he eats like a piglet! We have another weigh in come Monday, he did lose an ounce over a week ago but my milk supply had taken a crash because I was sick. Milk supply is up now! Will let you know how things go on Monday!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

sb- hope things are good- don't do anything to crazy

mm- goodluck with the feeding xx

I'm still having tightenings and some bloody hurt but they aren't at all regular so i guess theres nothing to be done. In 15 minutes it will be midnight here and i will be 32+4 which is exactly a week further than i made it with Sebastian. I feel like every day i get through is another day we don't spend at the hospital. I would love to get to the stage where he won't have any breathing issues and he can have milk from day one. I'm keeping my fingers (and legs) crossed.


----------



## MommyMichele

Charlie is up half a pound!!!! 5 pounds 3.5 ounces and officially off 'preemie' status! He was only on preemie status at the weigh in clinic because of his weight, nothing else.


----------



## you&me

I hope all of you ladies are doing okay? :flower:

I haven't managed to avoid PET this pregnancy :growlmad: I simply got it later on, and not as severe...been in hospital since friday as blood pressure became uncontrollable, and protein now in urine...but baby is still doing okay, so they have tripled my pills are are trying to hold me out until my elective section date!!


----------



## AP

come onnnnnn you&me u can do it! xxxx

i just have a general appointment at the mw today.


----------



## Lianne1986

wow great news michele :hugs:

you&me sending big :hugs: to u x

sb22 - good luck for ur appointment 2day, let us know how u get on :hugs:


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> come onnnnnn you&me u can do it! xxxx
> 
> i just have a general appointment at the mw today.

Thanks hun :flower: I am adament not to let it get me this time...the battle is on :haha: Pills are working overtime to slow me down which is making me feel like I have been hit by a double decker bus, but less than 2 weeks to go, I can cope with that!!!

Hope everything is okay with you?...and that the midwife appointment goes well :thumbup:


----------



## AP

I am ok! Just called Babybond and booked my 4D scan for 17th Dec. (hope it doesnt snow!!!)
The woman was like "Have you been there before"
I said "Yes.....I want my appointment just before xmas"
She says "but we recommend XXX weeks before having a 4D scan"
"No, I'd rather have it early"
"But a later one is much better"

*But a later one would be pointless if I gave birth early like my last baby you TUBE!*

I explained I was high risk and delivered at 27 wks last time, seemed to shut her up :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

:rofl: bet she felt rather stupid afterwards lol

where are u from sb22? 

i hope we get snow at xmas but i hope it doesnt stop u gettin to ur scan :hugs:


----------



## AP

Scotland :rofl: So not much luck. Saying that it normally rains more than snows.


----------



## Lianne1986

i read on the internet yeturday tht up ur way, snow is on its way to u this week! omg!


----------



## AP

Noooo you're kidding :shock:


----------



## Lianne1986

dunno how true it is, but thts wat i read


----------



## you&me

I read it in the paper...yep the hillier areas are due snow next week!! 

Back to packing for me...stupid idea of mine to exchange houses at 38 weeks pregnant :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

urgh i hate packin :(


----------



## you&me

Me too!! I am just grateful to be home to be able to do it, they was talking of delivering baby today, which would have meant everyone would have had to pack up and my house and move me whilst I was in hospital...not a thought I was too happy with :dohh: As it is a mutual exchange we can't change the dates, and I can't risk the woman pulling out, the new house is 2 minutes walk from my mum, so I am desperate to get in there before baby comes into the world :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

oh gosh. glad ur at home to move then. aww tht wil be lovely living so close to ur mum :)

my mum lives an hour and a half away.


----------



## you&me

Awww...I have just realised you are only down the road from me!!

I am the other side of town to my mum at the moment, so have to use the car, she will be doing the school run for Reagan when I have my section (Catholic school in Baldock) so being closer will make it much easier on her...she has been an absolute star whilst I was in hospital!!


----------



## Lianne1986

i am no good with geography lol 

its nice to have sum1 on hand isnt it. we dont have any help near us all my family live an hour & a half away, DH's family are closer but to me they are as much use as a chocolate teapot ;)


----------



## hopefully2

Hi all,

Only just coming accross this now. 
I am 34 weeks pregnant on number 2.
DD was born at 28+6 weeks two years ago.

I am due on the 1st december and starting to think i might actually go over!!


----------



## AP

Hi hopefully2! I will add you to our list xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

welcome hopefully2. :)

i have my 20 weeks scan 2moro :)


----------



## AP

awww good luck lianne!!!!


----------



## you&me

Hope your scan goes perfectly Lianne :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

everything was perfect! we have a right little wriggle. HE wouldnt keep still.

yep we are team :blue: we are so happy xx


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Congratulations!! I'm a big fan of team blue. Great to hear everything went well!!


----------



## AP

Girls, need your help.

I'm not sure what to do (which is stupid I know)

While out today I was overcome with a contraction like pain and had to stop for a minute. I havent had it since, is it worth seeing someone or waiting until my cervix scan and consultant on Wed?


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> Girls, need your help.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do (which is stupid I know)
> 
> While out today I was overcome with a contraction like pain and had to stop for a minute. I havent had it since, is it worth seeing someone or waiting until my cervix scan and consultant on Wed?

if ur worried go and see someone ASAP. do u think itssomethng to worry about? 

could it have been a braxton hick? 

:hugs:


----------



## AP

BH at 16+2? I never had them with Alex either?

I mean, I am ok, im not too worried but :/


----------



## Lianne1986

no i neva had them wit tyler, im not sure when u can BH from?

could it have been stretching pains?

i didnt have them wioth tyler but at times with this little one i couldnt walk properly it hurt tht much x


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Lianne :happydance:

SB, I didn't get round ligament pain with Reagan...but I have sure made up for it this time, to the point it took my breath away on occassion, could it be that?...Like a sharp tugging pulling kinda feeling that stops you in your tracks?


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me said:


> Congratulationd Lianne :happydance:
> 
> SB, I didn't get round ligament pain with Reagan...but I have sure made up for it this time, to the point it took my breath away on occassion, could it be that?...Like a sharp tugging pulling kinda feeling that stops you in your tracks?

thats what i thought it could be, isnt it funny we didnt get it with our last babies but we have this time :shrug:


----------



## you&me

Lianne1986 said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> Congratulationd Lianne :happydance:
> 
> SB, I didn't get round ligament pain with Reagan...but I have sure made up for it this time, to the point it took my breath away on occassion, could it be that?...Like a sharp tugging pulling kinda feeling that stops you in your tracks?
> 
> thats what i thought it could be, isnt it funny we didnt get it with our last babies but we have this time :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: I have not got used to all of these new 'firsts'...maybe it's cos our bodies know what to do now after being pregnant before??


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you&me said:
> 
> 
> Congratulationd Lianne :happydance:
> 
> SB, I didn't get round ligament pain with Reagan...but I have sure made up for it this time, to the point it took my breath away on occassion, could it be that?...Like a sharp tugging pulling kinda feeling that stops you in your tracks?
> 
> thats what i thought it could be, isnt it funny we didnt get it with our last babies but we have this time :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I have not got used to all of these new 'firsts'...maybe it's cos our bodies know what to do now after being pregnant before??Click to expand...

i have totally forgotten what its like to be 'this' pregnant it was like 6 years ago now lol so it feels all like new to me!

hope ur doin ok hun x

SB are u ok x


----------



## AP

Yeah im ok, just a lil on edge being reminded how quickly things can be snatched away!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I had BH from 12 weeks with this baby. They said in your 2nd, 3rd etc babies they can begin much sooner and stronger..but i don't know if they should hurt at 16 weeks. I don't know anything about the ligament pain. I feel like i hurt everywhere and have stopped trying to put names to it..i just call all my pain "Noah". Definitely worth a mention to the dr. but try not to stress (says she who hasn't stopped stressing from day 1). We premmie mums are in an unfortunate position where we know a pregnancy is not necessarily a 40 week trouble free experience and we are left feeling paranoid and scared. I'm sure the pain was just a normal pregnancy niggle and 20 weeks from now you will have had 50 other "niggles" of various descriptions that you will have worried about equally so and then you'll have a perfectly healthy, full term baby :) Goodluck and let us know how you go xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

how u feeling SB? X


----------



## AP

I'm ok, just totally shattered. Alex had a silly night again and I couldnt sleep much myself.
How are you all doing.


----------



## Lianne1986

aww i hope u manage to get a better nights sleep 2night. 

have u had any more pains? i do think it could of been ligament pain. make sure u mention it on wednesday :hugs:

im not too bad, been looking at baby boy stuff :) i have had my eye on sum little pink ugg boots but cant have them now :haha:


----------



## AP

Lianne I too am guilty of looking at boys things more. I dont mind either way, but we went into a designer shop yesterday and i finally understood why people pay sickening amounts of dosh on a pair of baby diesel jeans :rofl:

I think alex is teething, im not sure. All the signs are there, i just cant figure what teeth are next :rofl: Not in the best of moods today!!

Pain wise, i am fine now. But i will certainly mention it


----------



## Lianne1986

are u hoping for a boy then? i have been looking at trainers lol seen sum really cute puma ones haha. tyler used to just wear jeans & shirts lol 

aww teething is one of the worst things! i was told it was worse than tooth ache :( i hope she feels better soon x


----------



## dippy

hi girls 

can i join u all!!!!1

well i am about 8 weeks pregnant (not sure yet will find out for sure soon) will definetely need a stitch.

i have a 4 1/2 month (actual) old 5 weeks corrected who was born at 26 weeks. (love her 2 bits - she is the love of my life)

so i am a very stressed out mummy. what a year !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agiboma

Nice to see all is doing well you guys are my inspiration to try again :rofl:
@dippy maybe you should get a abdominal stitch it's permanent and does not fail my last pregnancy I had two stitches and the secound one failed at 25 weeks well good luck this time


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I'm not sure if many of you spend much time in 3rd tri but at the moment there is a post about labour myths or something like that. The girl is going on about how there are no such thing as painful braxton hicks and if your tightenings hurt they are real and will be doing something to your cervix. My problem is i've been having painful BH for the last 2 and a bit weeks. So either my body is "doing something" or she's completely wrong. I had an internal after they started hurting and they said i wasn't dilating but that was 2 weeks ago. It's just something else to stress about. If i was dilating for 2 weeks i'm pretty sure something would have happened by now. Everytime i walk around, or do something with the kids or even yell at hubby, the BH (if that's what they are) become more full on but if i lay down they back off after a while. I think if i lost the plot and wanted baby out i could have a quickie with hubby or take a jog and it would be all over..not that i would ever do that given my history with evicting babies before they're ready. Anyway..just venting.. i'm so glad this is my last baby, i didn't realise just how stressful this would be. After the 2nd prem i felt like my odds went from 50/50 chance of prematurity to 100. I'm just so glad i've gotten this far. Hope everyone is well xoxo


----------



## AP

@dippy - I've put you at the bottom of the list , congratulations hunny, let me know what your due date is and I'll sort that for you :D Getting a few of us now!

@Anna I wish I could help. :hugs: I have no idea about BH's :( in fact what the fek is the 3rd tri that you speak of? :rofl:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

lol sb.... this pregnancy all i wanted was to get into the 3rd tri and now i'm here....well it sucks but its better than being in the nicu :)


----------



## Lianne1986

hey all i hope u are all ok. ive had a bit of a scare 2day, i have had a spot of blood when i wiped. only once but it wasnt tht long ago so im just gonna keep an eye on it. i have tried ringing the emergency number i have got 4 my midwife but its engaged. my DH has had to work (he didnt wann leave me) but i know i can ring if i need him to come home. im not in any pain or anything but over the last week i have had a bit of a pain 'up there' near my cervix. 

not sure if its anything to worry about but if i have any more im gonna get DH to come an take me to hospital.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Oh no. Hope everything goes ok. Try and take it easy if you can. will be thinking of you xoxo


----------



## Lianne1986

no more blood, midwife thinks it was from saturday mornings :sex: :blush:

feel silly now lol


----------



## Anna_due Dec

that's a relief. So glad everything is ok. A few of us have had a bit of a scare now.


----------



## Lianne1986

i know, i thought this pregnancy had been too good to me so far :dohh:

i neva thought tht the tiniest amount of blood ever would have got me as scared as it did!!!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I think it's hard not to be a bit paranoid in our situations.


----------



## Lianne1986

i know yea!

how are u doin? x


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Not to bad. Feeling sick of being stressed and stuck at home but still appreciating getting so far and hoping i can get at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## Lianne1986

3 more weeks would be fab wouldnt it! have u got everything sorted for when baby arrives? x


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Yep all sorted. I tend to organise to organise things early in case it's necessary. I had my labour bag packed at 20 weeks too.


----------



## Lianne1986

im thinking of packin a bag just for me, just in case i do need to stay in for steroids etc, i have been told by my midwife to have my case packed for 30 weeks. at xmas i'll be 29 weeks so im gonna try ang get it done before xmas, 1 less thing to worry about! x


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I kind of saw this coming and i'm not sure how to feel..a bit :happydance: but also :cry: Noah Jack was born late last night at 34+2. He is 5lb 7 and very, very cute. He has a hollow, orange dummy in his mouth which looks a bit odd in the pic but it's all i have at the moment.


----------



## clairec81

congratulations! He is a little cutie. Looking forward to hearing more and seeing some more pics. Hope your both well!


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations. He is beautiful. Glad your both doing well xx


----------



## AP

Anna!

My jaw dropped!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

He's doing really well. He was in his humidity crib less than 24 hours, hasn't needed cpap at all which i kind of thought he might, no iv's (YAY!!!!) and they started him on 17ml p/h and have put it up to 25. It's so different to my other boys who started on 1ml and would get up to say 8ml and then have to be put back to 1ml because they kept spurking it up. 34 weeks is soooo much better but i have to say i am gutted not to be able to bring him home. The empty handed walk from the hospital is a killer no matter how healthy the baby. The other thing is when trying to express for feeds, you kind of get a chance to keep up in the early days when it's just 1ml an hour but when it's 25 from day one, i've had no chance so while i'm doing the best i can, he's getting more formula than breast milk which is killing me but when my milk comes in i'll set that right..it's just stressing me out which isn't helping. When he was handed to me as soon as he was born i was so happy. He was crying and covered in gunk but to get to hold him at birth was incredible, as a prem mum, you really appreciate how special that is. He's just so beautiful, i can't wait to have him home. Hopefully i'll get him home by 36 weeks but i guess it will all come down to how quickly we can get him onto all sucking feeds. Oh and while i maintain that my prem delivery of my smallest baby was the most painful child birth experience i've had, i could really feel that his head was bigger when he was born..ouch.


----------



## AP

:cry: Anna that sounds amazing, I hope one day I'm lucky enough to have that chance of cuddles after birth.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I hope that every one of us gets immediate post birth cuddles xoxo It's only fair after all.


----------



## you&me

Baby Amber Harrie arrived into this world at 10.10am by emergency c-section (after BP went through the roof again) on Friday 29th October 2010...at 38 weeks + 6 days weighing 7lbs 12ozs!!

We have just got home, thanks for all of your support ladies throughout this journey, will post birth story and pics in a while.

Congratulations Anna!! :flower:


----------



## AP

Ahhh I was wondering about you you&me, all was quiet!

Congratulations, welcome to the world Amber!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bec L

Congratulations to you both! xx


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations on the birth of baby Amber x


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats up both of you glad to hear your doing wellsnd I hope baby is home very soon anna


----------



## hopefully2

Huge congratulations on the 2 new healthy arrivals!!! So great to hear and lovely that these babies have brought some new experience with them like post birth cuddles or getting straight home. We sure appreciate the small things.

Hope our two mammys are well xxxx


----------



## AP

hopefully2 great to see you still here!!! :) I was looking at the first page and wondering how you are!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Congratulations you&me!!!! Well done on full term. Welcome to the world baby girl xoxo


----------



## AP

Hey Anna & you&me, hope you are doing well!?

I am feeling like shite, im gonna be honest. Bump is tight a lot today and i had shooting pains last night and phoned triage. 

Bath and paracetamol they said. Fuck, the said that about Alex. :grr:

Cause im not bleeding they dont care. :brat: Come on, I never bled with Alex in the end, what they playing at? Next time (which i am worried will be tonight or tomorrow the way its going) I'm just turning up. 

When I phone triage it must be immediatly obvious about Alex's birth as they always mention it right away.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I hated that part of my pregnancy. I dragged my way through the weeks until 24 weeks. I hope you are taking it easy. I had the same troubles, dr would ask me a question and I would say no so he'd assume all was fine and the fact that those things never happened with the boys either never seemed to matter. I have everything crossed for you that everything will be ok and the less you do the better. I had tightenings for 3 weeks but layer on the couch for 3 weeks and he stayed put that much longer. The other thing is bh can start far earlier Ina second pregnancy and be quite strong. Maybe it's that?


----------



## AP

i remembered you saying that anna, and i was thinking about BH, ive never had em before.

Im ok just now, fingers crossed!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Post no 60 was me bitching about bh. I spent ages googling whether it was normal and apparently it is. In my first post on page 1 I was saying how I wanted it all to be over. I found it stressful the whole time and was paranoid about every little thing. And luckily I'm such a whiner, I documented a whole bunch of it in this thread for people to take comfort in when they feel the same :)


----------



## AP

Honestly im so feking hormonal today. I just want to cry. I've taken so much on. I'll be ok once the next two weeks are done, but good god its getting to me.


----------



## you&me

Hey :flower:

Glad it seems to have settled down a bit SB, it could be BH's...I never had them in first pregnancy but got them quite early in the second one.

I am doing good thanks...had my staples removed today and my wound has opened a little bit, so am being held together by steristrips!! Amber had her first weigh in since she was born and she is only 2ozs short of her birth weight...so mummy milk is doing the job nicely :thumbup:

Hope all of you ladies are keeping well?
x


----------



## hopefully2

Hey sb,

Glad its settled a bit for you, this is such a nerve wracking time for ex prem mums.
Any concerns you have get your mind put at ease and if that takes turning up at hospital do it. I did it so many times on my prem and a few on this one.

So glad to hear our new babies are doing so well :happydance:


----------



## AP

You're right hun - ive decided any other time i will just turn up - screw them!!!


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> You're right hun - ive decided any other time i will just turn up - screw them!!!

I would just go!! I spent probably a day at the hospital every week for one thing or another this time around, it is so worth it for peace of mind, it is their job to look after you and bump.

How are you feeling now?


----------



## nineena

CONGRATULATIONS you&me and anna am so pleased ur bundles are healthy gives such hope :)

Anna really hope your lo is home with you soon, he's lookin fab xx


----------



## Anna_due Dec

He is fab! It's quite frustrating because we can see he's so healthy, its just minor feeding issues etc keeping him them, can't wait to have him home.


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats on the new babies :)

ive missed stalking u all. my laptop is now fixed. i had my cervix scan yesturday, i have a 0.74% of baby coming before 33 weeks. need to ask whats the chances of him being born after 33 weeks but before 37 :)


----------



## AP

0.74%!!! isnt that like, nothing?!!


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> 0.74%!!! isnt that like, nothing?!!

yep! cant ask for better than that tho can i? thing is we arnt entirely sure tyler was born at 32 weeks. my dates were a bit mixed up. so he could have been born at 36weeks. :shrug:

how are u? x


----------



## AP

Well, even if we had 'normal' pregnancies there would allllways be a chance, theres a chance for everyone :) Thats fab news.

Im doing good! Pregnancy taking out out of me quickly though, i really am worn!! :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

very true. my boobs starting leakin on saturday night and i thought it was a sign bad things were to come, im only 23 weeks lol but consultant said everythings fine.

i bet u are worn out u have a 1yr old lol. does she sleep thru at night?
im lucky tyler is at school all day and jame-leigh goes for 2 and a half hours everyday too. x when is ur scans? x


----------



## AP

Alex generally sleeps through, the occasionally moan but nothing bad! She has been good, shes just learning to climb onto things so omfg help me lol. Seriously Lianne :haha: (i'll PM you why lmfao)

My 20 week scan is a week today!

My boobage leaked at about this point in my pregnancy with alex, and i can see it happening again already - they are taking a funny shape, even OH noticed :rofl: but thats only normal, my best mate went overdue and leaked at 18 weeks ;)
Have you got anymore scans booked?


----------



## Lianne1986

just pm'd u back :rofl:

go alex!! keep ur mummy on her toes :haha:

when mine 1st leaked it shocked me, i didnt even know it was gonna happen lol lay in bed with chris playin on a game and got up and theres a big wet patch, at 1st i thought id spilt my drink :dohh: now theres no mistaking its milk, wearing breast pads in a nightmare, and my boobs are so sore 2day.

no more scans for me, i have an appointment next friday with the consultant. 

only 1 weeks to go for u. are u finding out babys sex? i guess team blue x


----------



## AP

Yup we are gonna find out, most people on here said team blue too after seeing my scan, im not so sure but either way i dont mind!!


----------



## Lianne1986

have u chose any names yet? i havent got a clue what we are gonna call my baby lol

im in aginy with my right boob. 4got how sore they can be :(


----------



## AP

Thats a secret too :rofl: :rofl: dont do things by halves anymore do i!!

I can feel baby LOADS the last few days, i feel like a phones got lodged on vibrate in my womb :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

:rofl: i like ur description of baby moving :)


----------



## AP

Right - no doubt about it, its either a phone or a rabbit :rofl:

The acid reflux is killing me now though. Love Hearts are great for instant relief though but its driving me mad!

I am missing my foods now too - seriously, I still cant stomach much. Cant even touch toast - and i used to live on it :(
5 days til scan! Only fook omg lol! TENA LADY - OI, I'M OVER HERE!


----------



## Lianne1986

ur posts make me laugh :rofl: urgh i hate acid reflux, but i dont like taking anything if i can help it, with heartburn i usually try milk, i hate the stuff but it works most the time :)

sorry to hear u cant stomach much, the last time i was sick was 20+4. (day of my scan)
have u tried the usual ginger biscuits etc. i couldnt eat very much before but now i seem hungry all the time lol

:happydance: not long til ur scan!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Noah came home from the hospital today :) He is 2 weeks and 1 day or 36+3. I feel so happy to have him here but kind of feel like curling up and going to sleep. I think it's just the feeling of it all finally being over, it's such a relief. And staring down at my warm little breast feeding bundle is so much nicer than using the horrible breast pump.


----------



## Lianne1986

awww what lovely news! so glad hes home with u xxx


----------



## AP

Brill news anna_due_dec!


----------



## you&me

Yay for Noah coming home, that is brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## AP

Oh i wish i would have a big outburst but on FB i wont!
Its my bezzie mate, shes in labour with her second! Eeeek!
Sad I wont have my pregnant buddy but will will be joining her as mum of 2 soon!


----------



## Lianne1986

awww! good luck to ur mate. hopefully it will be ages before ur joining her as a mum of 2, at least another 20weeks ;)


----------



## AP

She had her first boy :happydance;


----------



## Agiboma

Yeahhhh Noah coming home congrats anna


----------



## hopefully2

Brilliant news noah is home, you must be thrilled xx


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> She had her first boy :happydance;

brilliant news x


----------



## nkbapbt

Well....here we go again! Im only 4.5 weeks..our LO is due on my husband's birthday, July 19th 2011. We are totally scared! Lakai our son was born at 23.4 weeks and is now 21 months corrected. 

Did I say we are scared?!


----------



## you&me

Congratulations!!!

It is totally natural to be scared and worried :hugs: here is hoping you have a very long and healthy 40 weeks!!


----------



## AP

I'll put you on the list Nic, im so happy for you !


----------



## Lianne1986

not long til ur scan sb x


----------



## AP

I know i know i know 2 sleeps to go :shock: arrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lianne1986

what time is ur scan at? x


----------



## AP

2pm!

Im having such a bad day today, ive just sat and cried because alexs reflux is rearing its ugly head again. :cry: as if having them so early was bad enough, its everything afterwards too


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> 2pm!
> 
> Im having such a bad day today, ive just sat and cried because alexs reflux is rearing its ugly head again. :cry: as if having them so early was bad enough, its everything afterwards too

:hugs: :hugs:

sorry ur feeling upset. i hope alex feels better soon too. i have neva had to deal with reflux before, is there nothing tht can be done for it?

i know wat u mean about them being early and then having problems. it seems so unfair doesnt it. 

with tyler he had many problems in the last 6 years but i dnt think it has anything to do with him being early i just think its a case of 'bad luck'
he hasnt had anything majorly wrong apart from the time he nearly died from a blockage in his bowel. 

sending u massive hugs hun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck for ur scan 2moro sb22 xxx

im still guessing :blue:

:hugs:

how are u and alex now? x


----------



## AP

I'm ok hun! *REALLY* excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ale been sick twice tonight but that was a)cause she rammed too much food in her mouth and b)2nd time she gulped down loads of bath water in excitement and coughed so much she wretched. Shes back on meds now. *sigh*

How are you getting on - and why have we been deserted!?!?!


----------



## dannigizmo

Congrats to you all, you brave mummies of our little premmie stars!!!

Havent been on the site for soo long (too long) and going through my own will we/wont we have another baby, medics say no but up to us at end of day.

Think this is a great thread for all you pregnant premmie mums, as its such a scary time, and just want to wish you all healthy and as long as possible pregnancies!!

Ps i laughed at your comment bumpsmum about ttc again!! We will see :winkwink: xxx


----------



## you&me

Happy Scan day SB :happydance: hope it all goes perfectly!!

AFM, I made hubby cancel his doctor's appointment to get the *snip snip*...I think I have changed my mind and may possibly have one more bubba in the not so far away future :haha:

Hope all of you ladies are keeping okay?


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> I'm ok hun! *REALLY* excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ale been sick twice tonight but that was a)cause she rammed too much food in her mouth and b)2nd time she gulped down loads of bath water in excitement and coughed so much she wretched. Shes back on meds now. *sigh*
> 
> How are you getting on - and why have we been deserted!?!?!

deserted? have i been deserting u? :haha:

woohooo scan day!! im excited for u lol xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

sb, where are u? u havent updated and im starting to worry :(


----------



## you&me

I keep checking for updates too on how the scan went :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

still no sb? oh god hope shes ok x


----------



## 25weeker

Hi I have sb on FB and she put a picture of her scan on.

I think she has had a few things on so hasn't had a chance to update bnb


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks hun, as long as shes ok :)


----------



## AP

Hey girls
I am sooooo sorry I didnt update - I meant to, but i was so bloomin busy!!

Its a pink bump! And everything is more than perfect. The scanner was the same guy that did our 7 week scan, he was FANTASTIC!!!
We got married yesterday too, so now I can finally relax after all those weeks! :rofl:


----------



## you&me

Oh wow, congratulations SB and Mr Sb on your wedding and pink bump :happydance:

Glad it all went perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Thanks hun

Heres a piccie of the scan! :D it was amazing, never got treated this well with Alex :nope:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1154.snc4/149679_463476749317_514829317_5340254_7160269_n.jpg


----------



## Lianne1986

thank u thank u thank u for updating!! i was so worried!

congrats on gettin married! and congrats on ur pink bump!!!

did everything go ok at ur wedding?

what was the outcome of ur cervix scan?

:hugs:


----------



## AP

My cervix scan was about 17 weeks and it was 5 cm, so veeerrryyy good news. The sonographer checked for any funnelling at the 20 week scan too, and nope, its all good.

I am applying to do the OPPTIMUM trial https://www.opptimum.org.uk/ , as long as a qualify(can't see why not?) then i'll be tested every two weeks for premature labour...hold Lianne think we've spoke about this in 2nd tri pmsl!!! 

If you fancy it, ask you consultant ;)

The wedding day was more than I imagined, I started crying through the vows and almost set OH off! :cry: what a tube! We stayed in the Witchery, in the room where Michael Douglas proposed to Catherine Zeta Jones. THE most amazing place to stay EVER!!

https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/ac/f9/83/inner-sanctum-bedroom.jpg


----------



## you&me

Blimin heck!! That looks beautiful...you lucky lady!! :thumbup:

Great news on your cervix measurements...I found I got treated so much better second time around too :nope: they were so much more cautious because of my history it seemed they couldn't do enough...sad really that it takes having a preemie and the NICU journey to get that level of care that should be offered regardless.


----------



## Lianne1986

i cant remember if we spoke about it in 2nd tri!

tht room is lovely. very posh!!! lol

wow 5cm, i sure hope it stays tht way!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## AP

you&me said:


> Great news on your cervix measurements...I found I got treated so much better second time around too :nope: they were so much more cautious because of my history it seemed they couldn't do enough...sad really that it takes having a preemie and the NICU journey to get that level of care that should be offered regardless.

Its true, some seem to even pity me in a way. Whereas with Alex, my 20 week scan was sheer silence and no info apart from "everythings fine". This time, the guy had a laugh with us and showed everything in so, so much detail.


----------



## Lianne1986

i agree, my 20 week scan was amazing thanks to the lovely lady tht did it, when i had my 20week scan with tyler they didnt speak very much, i was only 17 then so tht cud of made a huge difference :nope:


----------



## Elveneye

*peeks*

Is it okay to join in?

.. Hi. I'm now 10+1weeks pregnant with my second baby and absolutely convinced this is not going to end well, one way or another.. Terrible feeling. My gorgeous wee girl was born at 33+5 weeks, is now 1 year and 2 months :cloud9: There was never a found reason for her being early, so I'm naturally terrified that it is gonna happen again. Husband doesn't seem to think so, but I think he's in denial - the same way as he was when he heard I was in labour 33+4 before..

Yeah, don't really know what to make of this. Just really scared and confused, cautious and not as happy to be pregnant as I should be - but it's just too freaking scary!

My estimated due date is 17th of June, but I very much believe this is going to change on 29th when I'm having my first scan.


----------



## AP

elveneye, congratulations, welcome over and great to see another Scot!!!!!! there seems to be lots of scottish preemies here!


----------



## nkbapbt

CONGRATS Sandi!

That room looks friggin beautiful, so full of history!


----------



## Lianne1986

Elveneye said:


> *peeks*
> 
> Is it okay to join in?
> 
> .. Hi. I'm now 10+1weeks pregnant with my second baby and absolutely convinced this is not going to end well, one way or another.. Terrible feeling. My gorgeous wee girl was born at 33+5 weeks, is now 1 year and 2 months :cloud9: There was never a found reason for her being early, so I'm naturally terrified that it is gonna happen again. Husband doesn't seem to think so, but I think he's in denial - the same way as he was when he heard I was in labour 33+4 before..
> 
> Yeah, don't really know what to make of this. Just really scared and confused, cautious and not as happy to be pregnant as I should be - but it's just too freaking scary!
> 
> 
> My estimated due date is 17th of June, but I very much believe this is going to change on 29th when I'm having my first scan.

congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## AP

I'm soooo tired.https://www.hotelsikayet.com/img/icon_smile_sleepy_jumbo.gif

Went to Dona's Bliss meeting group today and seen 25weeker, Katy1310 and Foogirl. Can you believe we all met on here :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> I'm soooo tired.https://www.hotelsikayet.com/img/icon_smile_sleepy_jumbo.gif
> 
> Went to Dona's Bliss meeting group today and seen 25weeker, Katy1310 and Foogirl. Can you believe we all met on here :rofl:

i hope u had a lovely time x


----------



## AP

Aw 3 night on the trot, im still shattered. Im gonna go insane :rofl:

And yesterday baby just wouldnt stop jumping around, it soooo wasnt like this with alex!

We're off to re-register Alex today. :)


----------



## Lianne1986

hey sb22.

im tired too, jamie-leigh is really poorly, ended up in a&e yesturday with her, they wanted to keep her in but i said if they are happy for me to take her home then i will, so we came home, she gave us a real fright,

we also go a new puppy yesturday :)

are u changing alex' name hun x


----------



## AP

Just her surname, and my surname on the birth cert. They actually re register her as if shes just born, wipes out her original entry. Mad. And a bit sad in a way. We kept her old cert.

omg is she sick? Someones being in familiar surroundings is far better. :hugs:


----------



## Elveneye

sb22 said:


> Just her surname, and my surname on the birth cert. They actually re register her as if shes just born, wipes out her original entry. Mad. And a bit sad in a way. We kept her old cert.

That's mad! I never knew that.. Must feel weird for you xxx


Eek, just 5 days to go until the first scan.. Wonder if there is anyone alive in there, well terrified. Also quite nervous to go through it again, it was always the scan where they noticed all these random little things but didn't get worried "because it is so unlikely to lead to premature labour".. Mrrrrrrh. At least now I know better. Will bloody make them take a closer look at such random happenings.

Ah yeah, the doctors said that they will be keeping an closer eye on me this time around because of the premature labour last time. How does it work exactly, how often did/do you guys get seen? :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

Jamie-Leih is severly asthmatic, i thought it was her asthma playing up, but when we got there after, rushing to get tyler to school, and gettin DH home from work, it turns out she has a viral infection, 

when we 1st got to a&e they gave her sum oxygen and whilst she was on it she had a 'funny turn' her eyes went all funny and she startin shakin really bad they think this could be to do with her high temp.

was so glad chris was with me i think i would of broke dwn in tears!!

shes a bit better than she was, she still coughin away but nothin we can do for her :(


----------



## AP

Elveneye said:


> Ah yeah, the doctors said that they will be keeping an closer eye on me this time around because of the premature labour last time. How does it work exactly, how often did/do you guys get seen? :flower:

Hey hun - I'm in Edinburgh and didnt get reffered to a consultant until after my dating scan.

I see the consultant every 3-4 weeks, for swabs and testing to make sure theres no infection.

I had a scan at 17 weeks to measure my cervix, which was 100% perfectly normal. :thumbup: They say I dont need another extra scan for now and will see how we go.

I'm also going to the hospital next week to start the OPPTIMUM trial, maybe you can ask them about that. Generally this doesnt start until 22 weeks, you have to use progestrone, but you may not - because its a trial you may get a placebo...


Anyway, yeah girlies, the woman phoned me up and said I'm on it. Eeek. I dont fancy the progestrone part but its all for a good cause isn't it?

Heartburn is killing me. OH, no, sorry, DH rofl:) felt baby kick last night for the first time. I'm still tired and I think DH has given me his cold. Its taking its time to kick in. Y'know when you get that sore throat.... you just know!


----------



## Lianne1986

i have been married 18months and it still seems weird writing DH lol

my little man is gonna be 6 on sunday!!! this time 6 years ago i was in slow labour with him.


----------



## AP

OOoooh what do you have planned Lianne?

Alex is 17 months tomorrow. Fek!!!!

Im gonna dye me hair today - sod it.


----------



## Lianne1986

Happy 17months to alex :)

he's going to his dads 2night til sunday 12noon, i didnt really want him to be at his dads on his birthday when he woke up but thts for my own selfish reasons. so i said i would pick him up at 12noon tht means we get him for half his day each then lol

this is the 1st year tyler hasnt had a massive party lol normally costs me a fortune, this year he wants to go out ice skating or sumthing, i cant go ice-skating obviously, jamie-leigh is a tad too young so it will be just chris and tyler but id have fun watching them lol

maybe take him pizza hut or sumthing :shrug: tyler will no doibt change his mind a million times haha

havent got him anything for his birthday yet, havent a clue what to get him! he hasnt even asked for anything!

ohh what colour u dying ur hair? u gonna post a pic??

btw everytime i see the pic of alex in ur avatar it makes me smile - shes lovely xxx


----------



## AP

How are you doing everyone?

Lianne heres the hair do lol!
https://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs228.ash2/49311_514829317_2199731_n.jpg

Well I dunno if youread my other posts but I got a positive FFN test yesterday(preemie labour). Im not as worried as yesterday but im still upset a bit. It doesnt mean its defo gonna happen but the possibility is there.


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks for the pic hun, u look lovely. i love tht shade of red!

sorry to hear about ur FFN test. what does it involve? what happens now?

:hugs:


----------



## AP

Its like a swab, they run it through a test that takes half an hour. By the time i had got home from hospital' she called me and gave me the news.
She said 1 in 3 people go into labour when they get a positive :wacko: Someone told me they didnt believe that stat but this woman is on the trial team, im sure she knows alllllll the stats!


----------



## Lianne1986

yea im sure she knows what shes talkin about hun, also why wud they worry u if it was neccesary!

have they gave u a gestation? x


----------



## AP

I suppose they have to tell me the result :shrug: its a 2 weekly thing. She'll speak to the consultant today


----------



## Lianne1986

ahh i see. well i willbe keeping my fingers crossed for u hun! X


----------



## hopefully2

Sb 22 sorry to hear you are worried about your test results although as far as I understand it's relatively new statistics so nothing in stone yet. They don't offer it at all here in Ireland as there is such limited research about it.
Will have everything crossed for you. 

Well as you can see from my ticker I am two days OVERDUE which is something I never expected and am finding quite strange!! So there is hope for everyone!


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies. 

LOVE your hair Sandi. I love love love it. Did you get that I love it?

:rofl:

I am so weird today..ignore me.

So I haven't updated here lately...so...

I had bleeding and major cramping on Monday and went off the ER for the second time. I had a GREAT doctor, who looked like Harry Connick (spelling?) Jr. He got an ultrasound done ASAP instead of making me wait. I found out I was carrying twins, but lost one of the babies. But our remaining Boo is doing very well and has a strong heart beat. I go again today for another scan (my third!!) because it was booked and my hubby missed seeing the heart beat. So I thought I would just keep the appointment, as it's always nice to see if everything is ok.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## AP

Nic, stay weird..... I like it!!! :rofl:

Im so sorry you lost a beanie :( Glad that Boo is stayig []

strong

sorry alex is attacking me...


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I hope your baby stays put sb, will be thinking of you. 1 in 3 may go in to labour but 2 out of 3 don't. Stay positive and take it easy.


----------



## AP

I'm good, rather a bit more settled about it all. I should have prepared myself for that possibility but for some reason I didn't, I dunno why :shrug: It's more a wake up call than anything else, I'd be foolish to believe im gonna go full term for sure!

I'm having another cervix scan for 24 weeks so maybe thats a silver lining for the worry!


----------



## 25weeker

When I got my bloods done at 16 weeks pregnant for spina bifida as they can't test for downs with twins I didn't even think about the results being bad. It was such a shock when they rang a week later saying my afp was high and could I go for a scan the next day. It was only when I started googling I learned how many of these results were false!

Positive thoughts - you will be pregnant for at least another 16 weeks and complaining you can't see your feet!


----------



## you&me

Don't give up hope SB, it does happen!! :hugs:

I fully expected another preemie, and even when they put Amber on my chest, I looked down at this little chunky thing and thought 'okay so where is my little scrawny baby?' :haha: It still didn't register even then!!

Stay positive!!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

From experience, it is crap having a prem no matter what but second time around was easier than first. You know what to expect and you have a success story living with you. I hope it doesn't come to that for anyone here but i'm telling you, if it does it's not the end of the world. I've had 3 prems 27, 31 and 34 weeks and they survived and i survived and all is right with the world. We prem mums are tough.


----------



## Lianne1986

i am 3rd tri now ladies. feels weird saying tht!!

i hope everyone is ok x


----------



## AP

woo hoo for 3rd tri!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## johnoblueshoe

Please can you add me?? 

My first pregnancy ( twin) was 34 weeks i went into labour naturally ended in emergency c-section weighing 4lb and 5lb.
2nd pregnancy again went into labour naturally at 36 weeks
3rd pregnancy went into labour at 36 1/2 weeks

Good luck all


----------



## AP

johnoblueshoe said:


> Please can you add me??

whens your due date hunny? xxx


----------



## johnoblueshoe

sorry hun

14th feb


----------



## Lianne1986

welcome johnoblueshoe :hugs:

how u doin sb :hugs:


----------



## johnoblueshoe

thank hun x nice to join you all


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Congratulations Lianne on 3rd tri!! Awesome news.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Oh by the way, it's Noah's due date today. He's about 8lb, a little pig- eats endlessly. Sleeps pretty well. I'm a happy mummy.


----------



## you&me

Congratulations on third tri Lianne :happydance:

Congratulations johnoblueshoes :flower:

Happy due date too Noah :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

happy due date noah xxx


----------



## 2ndtimer

i am due 1st march

had my first boy at 36+4 weighing 8lb 2oz (lil monster)
had my second boy at 36 weighing 7lb 4oz

wonder when this one will come


----------



## Lianne1986

welcome 2ndtimer xxx


----------



## AP

Welcome 2ndtimer, I've listed you on the first page :) Hope you're doing ok?

Anyone heard from hopefully2? Shes* overdueeeeeee*!!!!!! Now theres a word!!!!

I have found out I will be scanned next thursday to measure cervix again, and then I have our own 4D scan on Friday :happydance:

I feel huge now, I really do :rofl:

The midwifes taken bloods, albeit a bit early, to see if I need to do the glucose test, because my sugars are high. :shrug:

The consultant hasnt been in touch for my monthly swabs, which concerns me a bit, because I dont want to be left over xmas and new year.


----------



## Lianne1986

u have a lot going on sb22 lol

hope everything goes ok for u!

i have an appointment for physio on monday, i have SPD. got to have a support belt and she wants me to use crutches :nope:

neva had any of this with tyler 

:hugs:


----------



## AP

awwww ouchy!!!!!
I've always wondered, what made you realise you had PND?


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> awwww ouchy!!!!!
> I've always wondered, what made you realise you had PND?

think u mean SPD. baby brain?? :haha:

i had a routine appointment with my midwife and i mentioned the pain ihad in my hips, pelvis and groin, it is relly sore and its agony to walk, she reffered me for sum physio. i cant really open my legs its just bloody hurts :(


----------



## Elveneye

I'm so happy to see all these great news in this topic, congratulations! Sorry, can't remember any names anymore but still.. Happy for you. x

Unfortunately I need to leave this topic now.. I know I've been really quiet since I got here but the reason follows: I had a miscarriage 1,5 weeks ago and haven't really known what to do with myself since. Don't know what is going to happen now either, maybe we'll try again, maybe we won't.. Don't know.

Anyway. I'm happy for all of you, good luck for future x Maybe I'll see you later on, one day :)


----------



## AP

Elveneye, I am so sorry hunny. You know where we are :hugs: Hope we see you back here soon, take your time babe xxxxx


----------



## AP

Lianne1986 said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> awwww ouchy!!!!!
> I've always wondered, what made you realise you had PND?
> 
> think u mean SPD. baby brain?? :haha:
> 
> i had a routine appointment with my midwife and i mentioned the pain ihad in my hips, pelvis and groin, it is relly sore and its agony to walk, she reffered me for sum physio. i cant really open my legs its just bloody hurts :(Click to expand...

OMG :dohh: i am so lost, so tired!!! 

:hugs: two of my best friends had it, one of them had crutches too, ive just never quite understood it! xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> awwww ouchy!!!!!
> I've always wondered, what made you realise you had PND?
> 
> think u mean SPD. baby brain?? :haha:
> 
> i had a routine appointment with my midwife and i mentioned the pain ihad in my hips, pelvis and groin, it is relly sore and its agony to walk, she reffered me for sum physio. i cant really open my legs its just bloody hurts :(Click to expand...
> 
> OMG :dohh: i am so lost, so tired!!!
> 
> :hugs: two of my best friends had it, one of them had crutches too, ive just never quite understood it! xxxClick to expand...

i neva really understood it until i got it! will find out more on monday at my appointment :) 

i dnt want to have crutches, not the easiest thing with a 6yr old and a 4yr old.

i still have 12 weeks to go of it tho, but as long as i go full term i'll have whatevas thrown at me please :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Right, im really upset now? Why does it take a whole week of phone calls and arguing to get my consultant to give me an appointment when shes meant to? She knows about the fFN test, she knows im high risk, whats the point in this!


----------



## AP

Ahhh its ok, midwife saved the day :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

glad u got it sorted hun. hope ur ok x


----------



## Lottie86

Ok I am going to be brave now.... can you put me down for July 20th please Sandi. 

*PLEASE* everyone don't say anything on Facebook as I won't be announcing it on there until prob at least 20-24 weeks. 

For those who don't know me I am Mummy to Findlay born at 35wks due to a placental abruption. I have SLE (systemic lupus) so I am at high risk of complications for me and baby due to that plus I have a 1 in 2 chance of this baby having the same chromosome abnormality that Findlay has and they could be worse affected than he is so to say that I am absolutely terrified is an understatement!

I'm off to see my Lupus consultant down in London next Tuesday so once I let them know about being pregnant they can put me back over to seeing the Lupus pregnancy specialist again to have a close eye kept on me.

The nurse at the gps surgery (she was the midwife when I had F) told me my EDD today and has booked me in for my booking appt with the midwife on Jan 11th so now I just need to ring the midwives up in Peterhead to let them know that I have an appt booked and for them to have a chat to me over the phone. 

I guess I'd better sort out booking a dating scan for January too even though I am 100% sure of my dates as I have textbook cycles and it only happened the once! I am 99.9% sure I am going to go private for my scans this time as I just don't trust the maternity hospital from my brief experience with them and things I have heard from others about them and the guy I went to down in Perth for my 4D scans with Findlay was _fantastic_ and did loads of detailed checks on F's growth, heart and placental blood flow etc each time after I explained about my SLE and it reassured me when he said things looked ok as he is an actual doctor rather than just a sonographer (he's the guy that introduced 20wk scans!).


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations lottie that is brilliant news.

It was lovely to me you, Findlay and your OH on Sunday. Findlay is a beautiful little boy.

Xx


----------



## AP

Lottie i will put you on the list sweets once im off the iphone, bloomin cramp in my hands (typing folks, typing!!!!), now i can say congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats lottie :hugs:


----------



## AP

omg lottie you're a day after nic (lakai's mom!)

Well time for me to scream

*24 WEEKS*​:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lottie86

*YAY for 24 weeks!!! * Hope you have many weeks yet left to go xxx


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Hooray for 24 weeks!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## hopefully2

Girls haven't caught up but wanted to let you know our second little girl arrived last night thirteen days overdue with a lot of induction!!! Weighing a whopping 8lbs7oz !!

Hope the rest of you are all doing good x


----------



## AP

Congratulations Hopefully2! I wanna be where you are!!!!


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Hopefully and Lottie :happydance:

Happy 24 weeks SB :flower:

I had my 6 week post natal check today...doctor says as long as I leave 6 months after my section I can then start TTC...soooooooo am going to wait til July next year...I cancelled hubby's appointment for the *snip* :haha:

Hope all of you ladies and bumps are okay?


----------



## AP

That's lovely news you &me!!!! xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats sb22 on v-day :)

congrats hopfully on ur little girl x

amazing news you&me x

:hugs:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

hopefully2 said:


> Girls haven't caught up but wanted to let you know our second little girl arrived last night thirteen days overdue with a lot of induction!!! Weighing a whopping 8lbs7oz !!
> 
> Hope the rest of you are all doing good x

Congratulations!! overdue...wow :)


----------



## Lottie86

How did you all tell your families you were pregnant and how did they react?

I'm going down to see my Mum next week and I'm not sure if I'll be able to hide it from her with the constant nausea and sickness and the fact my tummy is decidely not flat!

I mentioned to Mum on the phone about 3 weeks ago I hadn't been feeling great and had been sick and as soon as I mentiond the word sick she did the whole 'you're not pregnant are you' I said no as I hadn't tested at that point as I was in denial about it but she went on for about 15 mins about how very stupid it would be for me to get pregnant with the risks to my health, the fact I am Findlay's full time carer and therefore need to be in a fit state to look after him and the fact that a baby would be at such a high risk of having the same abnormality as Findlay and could be even worse affected plus of course the high risk of it being prem. 

When we actually tell her I am pregnant she is going to be sooooo much worse. I know she will only be doing it because she loves me and worries about me and whilst we live at opposite ends of the UK now we have always been so so close (I'm an only child) but that isn't going to make it any easier to listen to as no doubt that will start Dave off again as well and he seems to have finally stopped voicing his opinion about how perhaps it would be best not to keep it. 
When I am already absolutely terrified about being pregnant I could do without people constantly telling me what I already know with regards to risks. Part of me is so tempted to try and keep it a secret as I won't see Mum again until the end of April and that way if something goes wrong anytime soon I haven't been lectured for nothing but then I feel bad about keeping things from my Mum and if something goes wrong later on I'm going to want my Mum's support. Argh everything is all so confusing :dohh:


----------



## nkbapbt

Wow lots of congrats all around ladies!!!!!!


----------



## AP

awww bugger lottie i thought i had replied but its not submitted :grr:

Perhaps once you have your scans and more discussions with consultants then you will be more confident in the pregnancy and yourself to tell your mum, which might be best? :shrug:?


----------



## AP

My FFN test was NEGATIVE! :happydance: The researcher was delighted, as were we!
The nurse was determined to get a pic...but got a foot instead :rofl:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs737.snc4/65739_478770414317_514829317_5554387_1984581_n.jpg

I'll have these tests still every 2 weeks but im glad we got a negative for now!

Our 4D scan was yesterday! We took Alex to Babybond with us and she sat with a biscuit and watched the screen :cloud9:

The images werent _as_ clear as Alex's was at 25 weeks, but it was great!:thumbup: 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs007.snc6/165697_479228409317_514829317_5561218_2091118_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1366.snc4/163894_479106054317_514829317_5559424_1837223_n.jpg

We got a fab DVD too! The woman gave us a disc with screenshots but i wish i hadnt bothered buying that because i've took better ones since!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

sb does Alex talk much? If you remember my Sebastian is almost the exact same corrected age. I'm trying to work out if he is normal or behind, He doesn't say too much.. just mum, dad, nan and toot-toot. He doesn't say the names to the right people either, he will regularly call me nan or dad. He also says these names when he wants something as in yelling "nan"= give me more food. I'm a little worried about it.


----------



## AP

Anna - alex doesnt even say that, just lots of noises and oohs and hmms. ;)


----------



## Lianne1986

Lovely pics sb.


----------



## rensben

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I had my son Gabriel on March 31st. He was born at 30 weeks and weighed 3.5lbs. He stayed in the hospital for 7 weeks. I had a rescue cerclage put in at 20 weeks due to an incompetent cervix. It did it's job and held off labour for 10 weeks, long enough for Gabriel's lungs to mature to an acceptable point. Today he is a happy, healthy 8 1/2 month old and I am 5 weeks 4 days pregnant! This pregnancy wasn't planned but we are thrilled! I know I will have to have a cerclage put in at 12 weeks this time. I was on bed rest for 2 1/2 months last time and I really do not want to go through that again. I'm also scared of going throught the preemie experience again. I'm sure you can all understand. So glad to have found this thread. I wish everyone here big healthy 10 pound babies this time around!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

sb22 said:


> Anna - alex doesnt even say that, just lots of noises and oohs and hmms. ;)

Awesome. i feel much better. Its hard to remember from one baby to the next what they are supposed to be doing and when :wacko:


----------



## AP

So hard to chuck the development book out the window huh? She knows what im saying, she just wont speak. I can tell her to do something like follow me, or eat her toast, and she'll do it, but not a word back, just a noise!


----------



## nkbapbt

Ok I know you will all just tell me to calm down...but I am really not freaking out THAT much. But it's hard to believe I am currently half way through my pregnancy with Lakai with my current pregnancy. It's so hard to believe in another 11 weeks...I actually gave birth!

I hope my freaking out doesn't jinx me. 

We finally go to see the specialist on the 29th. There is a $175 charge if you don't show! GEEZUS this woman but be crazy busy!

How is everyone feeling?

Lottie where are you?


----------



## mummy3

I've been scared to join here, very worried about the baby im carrying and didn't want to get hope up too much, but I'd really like to chat to you all:hugs:

Nkbabt, I don't want to come across a stalker:blush: but i have followed your story, its just incredible how well Lakai (gorgeous name btw) is doing, and its just amazing your half way through to his gestation at birth! Good luck with the specialist:hugs:


----------



## AP

Its scary huh hunny? Now im approachin alexs gestation, im freaking out too! Argh!

Mummy3 take a seat hunny, and stay here! :rofl: this thread is growing, so is the preemie section huh?!


----------



## Lianne1986

im almost at the stage where things started goin dwn hill with tyler (30wks)

over the weekend i was losing a watery discharge, thought it cud of been my waters leaking.

i had an appointment with the consultant yesturday, normal checks all fine, then he did an internal to check if my waters had gone and they hadnt, he said it cud be an infection but he doesnt think it is. he did a swab anyway.

now i have been discharged from consultant led care. he said all i can do now is just sit and wait it out. theres no telling if and when im gonna go into labour. 

hope everyones ok.


----------



## nkbapbt

mummy3 - of course I don't think you are a stalker! lol. Welcome! What's going on with this pregnancy?


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls, 
Just catching up on how you are all doing.
We are great and Juliette is a great little baby so far.
Still can't believe is had to be induced at nearly two weeks over, I would never have thought that earlier in pregnancy.
I see some of you are approaching your last delivery gestation and to be honest this was the longest toughest part of the pregnancy fir me, I even had a false alarm during it. But remember every day that passes is a huge bonus and hopefully before you know it you'll be and overdue cranky mammy like me and deliver a 8lb11oz whopper like me too!!! (who by the way was easier to deliver than her three pound sister!!)


----------



## mummy3

Hopefully, wow 2 weeks over, well done, and congrats!:flower:

sb, thanks hun:hugs: Im really hoping to stay for a long while lol

Lianne, hope your ok:hugs:

Nkbabt, I am a little bit of a stalker :rofl: This pregnancy is a rollercoaster, basically contractions and shortening cervix at nearly 19 weeks, restrictions and weekly progesterone nijections which dont seem to be doing much and the nurse keeps jabing the needle into hip bone:dohh::growlmad:

Going back to gp tomorrow for strep throat, great fun when you need to deal with 3 small kids:haha:

sb, also my son was a lot like how your describing Alex, then all of a sudden at around 2 1/2 he just came out with long sentances, if the understading is there I wouldn't worry too much:flower:


----------



## nkbapbt

Mummy3 - Yikes! I hope things settle down for you! 

I go on the 29th to specialist...I am hoping she will agree to stitch that sucker closed (for good if she must!!) :haha:

I hope you feel better soon too! Being sick and pregnant...with kids...no fun!

sb - Lakai doesn't talk that much, our insane OT (the one who does his feeding studies and only sees him every six months) is SOOOO WORRIED about it, to the point she thinks he is very delayed. And yet the speech therapist was just here and said he is like maybe a month behind. He talks and does say words, even smaller sentences like "what's that?" "where did you go?" but he doesn't have a 40 word vocab yet. Oh WELL! 

My hubby didn't say boo until he was over two years old. And well I didn't walk till I was 17 months, just like Lakai. I sometimes wish they would back off with the "it's because they are preemies" stuff. Maybe it's just genetics? Or who they are? I know tons of kids who are full term and not talking and are over two!

Sorry rant over. 

Alex will get there and you will wish she would just be quiet! he he

I do wonder what the fluck Lakai is doing when he points down the hallway and gabbers these really long sentences that don't make sense, but it's clear he knows what he is saying and his ton is a little like he is telling someone off. But no one is there...not even the cat or dog?! :shrug:


----------



## AP

Well we bought matching outfits for baby and Alex today :rofl: 9-12 for her in april and newborn for baby :rofl: exact same hungry caterpillar dresses and clothes :rofl:

This 2 girls malarky is way more better than i imagined :haha:

I was at the consultant today, my tummy goes verrrry tight often, and doesnt let go for 15 mins or so. She told me to be aware of it, otherwise, cervix is fine, everythings normal.

But in the supermarket i was doubled up in pain and though "oh shit...."

Im ok now but mixed emotions.


----------



## Lianne1986

matching outfits sounds so cute sb, i hope we get to see pics of them both 2gether :)

ohh i hope the pains are nothing serious :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Sb the matching outfits sound adorable! The tightenings sound like what I get, my ob says as long as they dont change your cervix you should be ok, also if get more than 4 in an hour to go in to the hospital to get checked. Could be braxton hicks too, they defo get stronger and more noticeable after your first baby. Have you had your urine tested lately? a uti was causing mine to get worse at the 19 week mark. Alos shouldn't giggle but mine always seem to flare up at the supermarket:haha:

Nkbabt, I hope you get that stitch maybe not closed forever though, that could make for a very interesting AF! Sick, pregnant with kids is very much fun :rofl: they are running riot as I've pretty much lost my voice which is green light for mayhem.
Lakais walking early at 17m, my little guy was over 18m and he was only 5 weeks early, whereas Anja at 7 weeks early was walking at 10m, its random even within families:thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

i think im gettin braxton hickd, im not sure tho cuz i have no idea what they or a real contraction feels like.

my tummy goes really hard & tight, it doesnt hurt just uncomfortable :shrug:


----------



## mummy3

They pretty much are contractions, just irregular and don't affect the cervix:flower:

They are uncomfortable!


----------



## Lianne1986

so how do u know if they are doing something to ur cervix? 

god i sound dumb!


----------



## mummy3

Just in my experience, if they are regular theres a fair chance they are doig something and irregular not. Defo go to the hospital if they get regular ad more than 4 in an hour.

You really don't sound dumb, I only really learn't this in any detail with this pregnancy,#4 lol


----------



## Lianne1986

thank u :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Well, I guess I will jump in here. The short story is on my ticker. Here's the long story...

First pregnancy ended somewhere around 12 weeks, needed D&C to complete it. Second pregnancy had brown spotting around 6.5 weeks which carried on for a week. An ultrasound at 8 weeks showed no fetal growth after 6.5 weeks. Needed a D&C for that one too. Got pregnant with Greg 3 months later. Long, complicated pregnancy. Lots of bleeding episodes, and bedrest. At 22 weeks or so I was feeling off and was told it 24 weeks I had some pink spotting which I was told was from the yeast infection. At 24+2 there was red bleeding with membranes (never any pain). An ultrasound showed my cervix was 1.3 cm and I was sent out. Had Greg 5 days later at 25+0. He weighed 720 grams, or 1lb 9 ounces. We were in hospital with him almost 5 months, 3 weeks after his due date... He has come along fine and has no serious complications.

Pregnancy #4 was a surprise and a heartbeat was seen on an ultrasound at 6 and 8 weeks. There was bleeding with this one too. Then at 10+5 I believe, I started having incredible pain and hemmorgaing at home. Needed an emergency D&C with that one. They think the baby died around 9 weeks. Got pregnant 3 months later. More bleeding episodes and bedrest. Heartbeat seen at 6 and 8 weeks and heard at 10 weeks. The night before my scheduled cerclage an ultrasound showed he had died at 13+1. I had to have a D&E for that one, followed by a repeat D&C 5 days later as the surgeon had screwed up and only removed enough for a 6 week gestation; I went into labour with the remains in Walmart.

This was followed by a chemical in July 2009 which ended just before 5 weeks.

Then there was Devon. The perfect pregnancy until an infection became colonized, and no one believed me... In short, they had me on a multitude of medications during my pregnancy with her. I was on Prometrium suppositories, Metformin, Heparin injections, aspirin, Prenatals, and I think that was it. There were no bleeding episodes at all with her and no bedrest and I continued walking for excercise every day. At 14.5 weeks I had a vaginal MacDonald cerclage placed under GA. We both pulled through fine. At 21 weeks my OB decided to do her first ever internal digital check and scan, as she was leaving for 3 weeks on vacation. I asked her not to, but she said it was important and must be done. It was uncomfortable, and I knew she was doing some sort of damage while she was doing it. Her scans and checks were inconclusive. The cervix felt a bit soft and thin, but was measuring 3cm and had no funnelling. She put me on bedrest just in case, but she said many women had soft cervixes at this stage.

I went home and was in pain from the exam for the rest of that day and the next. On the Friday, the pain increased, and was accompanied by copious amounts of discharge. It didn't smell, wasn't bloody and wasn't green or yellow though. I was hoping it would go away. It lightened up on the Saturday, but on Sunday it increased again. It was the August long weekend and there was no hope of seeing a Dr until Tuesday, so I went to the ER in our hometown. The Dr on call, who NEVER deals with pregnant women, tried to do an internal, and I refused, so he walked out on me. I drove an hour South to my OBs hospital. None of the OBs were on call that night; instead they had a Locum who had no clue who I was and had no clue of my history. She also couldn't do ultrasounds. So she tried to take a swab without a speculum but said she didn't see anything up there. My urin came back with a bit of raised white cell counts. She said if it was an infection it was just starting and we could wait for the culture to come back before treating. I begged her for antibiotics as I was sure the infection was quite serious. She finally gave me a prescription, but told me I musn't fill it unless the symptoms got increasingly worse.

I went home, and on Monday, things started picking up again. I was having back spasms, cramps, and discharge. No pharmacies were open though. My mom filled my script on Tuesday and I went to see my family Dr. He said I didn't have an infection and wasn't in labour, which I was sure I was in by then. He didn't do a check or anything, just told me to stop the meds and go home as I was fine. He booked an ultrasound for the next day. Wednesday showed her to be fine. I went back to the Dr as the pain was worse and so was the discharge. He said I might have a UTI, so got me antibiotics for that, but said a definate no to the vaginal infection. Once again, without checking, he said I wasn't in labour. He sent me home. That night the pain was getting consistent, and I started bleeding. I went to the ER at 5AM on Thursday morning. My discharge was grey and red, and my cervix was closed and 3 cm long. The Dr finally agreed I had a vaginal infection as well as a UTI. He still said I wasn't in labour. He said I could have an irritable uterus, but it wasn't doing anything. I went back at 2PM as the pain was coming every few minutes and I couldn't breathe or walk through them. Once again, he said I was fine and I should just take T3's and sleeping pills. A nurse felt my abdomen and said I was definately having regular contractions, but he didn't believe her. He sent me home. I went back at 8PM as the pain was constant. I was found to be 1CM dilated and in definate labour. They told me since I was only 23+1 there was nothing they could do and they wouldn't try to help me if she came. They said there was no point in trying to save her. Finally I was sent to another hospital that was going to try to help, at 1AM on Friday morning. My membranes were bulging and they gave me Indomethacin to stop the contractions. At 2PM on Friday I was flown to Vancouver. They continued the Indomethacin, but I kept dilating and a blood test showed an acute infection. On August 7th, at 2:56AM I delivered Devon, 23+3 weeks... She weighed 510 grams, or 1lb 2 ounces. They gave up on her before she was even born. They tried to intubate her once, gave up, and handed her back to me. She died after 40 minutes. I was diagnosed with acute chorioamniotitis, which started as a bacterial vaginosis infection at my stitches, and once it ascended and hit the amniotic sac, all bets were off. If someone had have believed me when I first went in 6 days earlier, and if they had have treated me when I had 3cm of cervix left, then there is a good possibility I could have gone further than I have ever gotten before. As it was, I ended up needing another D&C 4 weeks after she was born due to retained necrotic tissue. I had also had 6 days or so of IV antibiotics before that to try and stop me from getting septic.

Now I am pregnant again, and no one knows what to do or what to expect.

As it stands they believe with on of the first 2 D&C's I was over dilated, which led to a weakened cervix, which was the cause of Greg's early birth. So they are very sure his was from an Incompetant Cervix. They believe the early losses were from an undiagnosed blood clotting disorder, and then that led to the D&Cs which weakened the cervix. Then, no one treated the blood clotting disorder, and they believe that being pregnant with Greg exacerbated it, so my body was more attuned and more willing to kill future pregnancies. Then the repeated D&C's, including one completely unnecessary one in Feb of 2009 (because my OB at the time 'thought' there was something in there, so she went in and found out there was nothing there), continued to weaken my cervix. And now, they believe that because the infection in my uterine lining was so far advanced with Devon, that they believe it will flare up with this one as well, which could have devestating effects.

So they think I had a weakened cervix before, which is really weakened now as I ripped through my cervical stitch with Devon, because they forgot to remove it until after she was delivered. So my cervix is really screwed. They think I have a propensity towards pre term labour, and they think I will suffer from the same uterine infection.

So far the plan this time is for me to be on Fragmin injections, aspirin, Metformin, Prometrium suppositories (however, nothing is allowed to go into my vagina, so they are done rectally). I am also on a low dose of Erythromyacin to try and keep any uterine infection at bay. At around 13 or 14 weeks, I will have a Sharodkur cerclage placed, so higher than where the MacDonald ripped through. I will NOT stop the Prometrium, which I stopped with Devon at 19 weeks. There will be no internal exams of any sort. If I get to 21 weeks, me and my Dr are debating hospital bedrest for my danger time. She is willing to give me Nifedipene preventatively from 21 weeks on, as long as I agree to complete hospital bedrest for the duration of the treatment. We are still in the bartering stage with that. I am going to see if she will keep me in, on Nifedipene, from 21 weeks to 25 weeks. Then if I tolerate the medicine well, I will see if she will release me on home bedrest as long as I get monitored 2x a day because of the medicine. Then, 'if' I get to 30 weeks, I will just stop the Nifedipene and let nature take its course. They won't let me get past 35 weeks no matter what.

So I am nervous to say the least...


----------



## AP

Sherri welcome over hun! I remember your pregnancy with Devon. I am glad you have such a detailed plan of action this pregnancy. :hugs: 

Whats your EDD ( i know, stupid question...) and i'll pop you on our first page xxx

Leanne you've cursed me! I think i have SPD, almost sure of it.

Its all your fault :rofl:


----------



## AP

Sorry if ive missed anyone on the list, i'll fix it in the morning x


----------



## Sherri81

Well, this one is due July 18. I will be so happy to get to the end of May though!!


----------



## mummy3

Sherri, welcome:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Sb, can you add me for may 1st too please:flower:

How's your spd like pain, did you manage to find out what that was?


----------



## hopefully2

Hey sherri, Devon was one of our December dreamers and I often think of you both. Here is hoping you see may and beyond x


----------



## AP

Mummy its like a pain doon there, more an achey boney pain, worse when i walk. Baby is fine and not doing anything silly i know that much. But everyone i spoke to says SPD now... And i dunno what to do? Do i bothet contacti ng the midwife, can they even do anything. Me and Alex have almost weekly appointments at hospitals so physio apps on top of that will be impossible :/


----------



## AP

Oh my god i said 'doon' im such a scot lmfao


----------



## AP

*mummy3 and sherri81 added*

*rensben when is your due date (I am no good at maths :rofl:)*


----------



## you&me

*peeking in*

Hey Sherrie, I remember you and Devon :hugs: Here is hoping to a long pregnancy for you.

Hope everyone else and bumps are keeping well, and that you all had a great christmas.


----------



## Lianne1986

welcome over sherri - ur story had me in tears :hugs:

sb, i only had to go to physio for a 10 min appointment to get a belt fitted and crutches, didnt take long at all. 

most of my pain is in my groin. :(


----------



## Agiboma

Just being nosey and peeking in on you ladies, sherrie i remember you, congrats on your pregnancy and i hope this little one bakes for a long time


----------



## Lianne1986

well im happy to say im past the stage where i had my bleed and lost my mucus plug with tyler :)

Baby Jaiden is being a good boy :haha:


----------



## AP

Woo hoo lianne!

10 days til i went into labour with Alex :shock:


----------



## Lianne1986

do u find urself gettin more and more scared? i am lol

i just think anytime now. 

thw thing is i feel worse in this pregnancy than i did with tyler but i had him early. it just seems weird to me. kwim?

hope ur doin well sb x


----------



## Lottie86

Crap I have just realised I am 11 weeks today so provided I get that far I have only got 12 weeks before I need to have my hospital bag sorted just in case, EEEEEK :wacko: 

Can you ladies answer a question for me, is prem labour shorter than term labour and what kind of duration are we talking about? I'm trying to work out how realistic my thoughts of getting down to Edinburgh are (it's 3 1/2 hrs provided traffic is ok) if I go into prem labour as my local maternity hospital has an _awful _reputation and so I have absolutely no intention of having baby there unless there is no other choice and I know Edinburgh has a fantastic reputation for their neonatal care.

Due to the weather we didn't get down to my Mum's so she still has no idea I'm even pregnant. Really not the kind of thing I wanted to tell her over the phone (although my OH did point out that then when she starts shouting at me I can at least hold the phone well away from my ear :haha:) but I'm not going to have much choice but to do it over the phone and I'm going to have to do it sooner rather than later in case anything happens as she'll be even more angry if the first she finds out about the pregnancy is if I'm rushed in with complications with my health or the baby. I know she'll be going mad purely because she loves me, worries about me and lives 640 miles away so can't even keep an eye on me but I'm still terrified to tell her :dohh:


----------



## Lianne1986

im not sure about prem labour being the same as normal labour.

with tyler he was born at 32 weeks and at 6pm i was 4cm dilated and he wasnt born until 7.40am the next day :shrug:

i think it depends on each woman/baby.

sorry im not much help x


----------



## AP

Well, lot tie, I think you need to be very in touch with your own body. my first contraction was about 9.45pm, I didn't know what that was. Went to an outpatients appointment at 12pm. They didn't know what was wrong with me.

at about 2am they realised I was 9cm dilated and I then had my waters broken and Alex came at 6am.

Bite the bullet with your mum, pick a day where you can sit down at chat to her on the phone, no interruptions. Best you can do in this case now. Try and play it all down ;)

Lianne, today I refused to spend 40 quid on a support belt because I was convinced it was a waste should I pop tomorrow. :/ nothings saying I will, but nothing ever did with Alex so how can I trust my body?maybe it gives up at 27 weeks? I dunno?

Went buggy shopping, think I'm going for the phil and teds explorer with doubles kit. Alex has clicked another switch so to speak and I now have a toddler on my hand with an attitude. :rofl: 

I did get a support banD from boots but dunno if anythings working....


----------



## Lianne1986

tbh the belt i have doesnt really do anything, it makes my bump look like a lump of fat, it kinda pushes everything up :dohh:

ims till in pain a lot too. i know what u mean hun about not wanting to spend tht uch money on a belt, i wouldnt of either even if it sum1 sed i was gonna go to 40weeks :dohh:

:rofl: i had to laugh when u sed tht about alex, bless her, did she enjoy xmas?


----------



## AP

She was a raving loon at xmas! Having DH around for xmas really has done her some good!


----------



## Lianne1986

aww lol


----------



## Lianne1986

my bump at 30wks 2days x
 



Attached Files:







newpix 027.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AP

You have got a nice tidy bump! Mines is about that size already!


----------



## Lianne1986

is it lol? why dont u post a pic of ur bump? everyone keeps tellin me im massive lol


----------



## AP

Right, I will tomorrow! X


----------



## Lianne1986

looking forward to it x


----------



## mummy3

Thats a nice bump Lianne:flower: 

Sb, :rofl: at doon, I'm scottish but live in San Diego now so its nice to 'hear' some scots:winkwink: Yea physio is really good, but I have weekly appointments too so fitting everything in is a nightmare! 

Got the progesterone again later,hope they can get it in the right place this time...


----------



## AP

mummy3 said:


> Thats a nice bump Lianne:flower:
> 
> Sb, :rofl: at doon, I'm scottish but live in San Diego now so its nice to 'hear' some scots:winkwink: Yea physio is really good, but I have weekly appointments too so fitting everything in is a nightmare!
> 
> Got the progesterone again later,hope they can get it in the right place this time...

Right place? Dare I ask?.......


----------



## nkbapbt

Ugh so I went to the so called specialist today and she's just a normal OBGYN. She has only delivered 32 and up preemies, and refers the rest (due to the NICU at the hospital where she delivers being only a Level 2). She won't stitch my cervix, as she doesn't think it will help. She says there is nothing that can be done. I am just being treated as any other pregnant woman. I won't get extra ultrasounds to measure cervix length just in case...

I am not sure this is ok. What do you ladies think?? Should I maybe go to the high risk center where my GP had suggested before? He did highly recommend this woman, and she does seem very nice and smart. But I don't know. She said they will look at cervix length at the 18 detailed US and address the stitch then maybe. 

GAH!


----------



## Sherri81

Thanks for the warm welcome.

I think you need to listen to your gut with this pregnancy. After having such a micro preemie before, you are automatically bumped into a high risk category, and as such, you need more care than a 'regular' pregnant woman. Their whole objective should be to get you farther along than before, and as close to term as possible. 

Who are you seeing? I know you are in the Vancouver area. Do you go through the BC Women's Hospital? I know they have a whole bunch of clinics there, but so far, I have to admit, I'm not happy with them at all. So I would take anything they say there with a grain of salt. 

Lets see.... my experience with BC Women's.... A Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic who told me I would never get pregnant again (Nov 2009), and that I may as well buy a book called 'Coming to Terms,' and think about adopting. A hematologist who said I should never be put on blood thinners because they will never help me in my situation as there is nothing to show a blood clotting disorder (and have subsequently been pregnant twice since then, and in both of these, I have had almost no bleeds, which was a regular occurrence in the other pregnancies. With Devon there wasn't a single bleed, and with this one, I have had one minor bleed which was about 1/2 a teaspoon [knock on wood there won't be any more]). Lets see... what else? Oh, then there was Devon's birth, and even though I was admitted, IN LABOUR, I was put into a room and no one came to see me for 3 hours!! I was not given a nurse call bell, I was not told where one was, my IV was NOT hooked up, my door was closed and that was that for 3 hours!! Then the NICU staff said to me (before she was born and while she had a good heartrate), 'look you aren't as far along as you think you are because the ultrasound says you are 4 days earlier (I took Clomid people, I know when it happened!), and so there isn't a chance that she is going to make it, so do you want us to just give her to you after she is born?'

Yeah, they gave up on her before she was even born!

Then, she was born at 2:56AM, she passed away around 3:30AM, I delivered the placenta around 7:30AM, was wheeled upstairs around 8AM and was discharged at 12PM. That was that!! No counselling, no nothing! I had a Dr come in at 11:30AM and she said that I was okay to go, even though I had only had about 2 tablespoons of blood come out since her delivery, and that I didn't need antibiotics even though it was obviously I was highly infected when I delivered her 10 hours earlier! And this was their head of obstetrics!! And guess what.... the infection continued to grow in my uterus, causing me to almost become septic and I needed IV antibiotics 3 weeks after her birth, and a D&C 4 weeks after her birth! I also wasn't told what to expect for feelings, discharge, pain etc after birth. I wasn't given a peri bottle (which apparently is pretty standard, or a sitz bath, which I'd never heard of). I also wasn't told when to see a Dr. I was discharged like a woman who had walked in off the street with nothing wrong with her.

I was then referred back to one of their MFMs, who flat out refused to do anything I questioned him about. He never even looked up answers for me. I asked about a medicine, he said no, its not available without looking. And guess what, I found out that antibiotics in low doses ARE given to pregnant women in Canada to prevent the reoccurrence of chronic infections. AND the P17 shot I wanted IS available in Canada as a trial IF you live in Alberta. But he said it wasn't even available. He flat out refused me any sort of bedrest in hospital. He flat out refused any Toxolytics. And guess what... right now, my regime includes the blood thinners he didn't want me on, the Prometrium he didn't want me on, and daily Nifedipene which he didn't want me on (will be started at 20 weeks). Oh, and my Dr up here wants me on bedrest from 21 weeks on...

So really... what good has BC Womens done for me? I have very serious aprehensions about delivering there, and if possible, I want to avoid it completely!! I had better treatment in Victoria!

So if you are getting help through BC Women's, I would seriously look into other options. I think they think they are a top notch hospital, but when it comes down to it, I think they would rate a very low 2 star out of 5 stars for a hospital.


----------



## nkbapbt

Darn I had this super long post typed and then my computer went bananas. 

Sherri, I am sorry about your treatment at Women's. I delivered Lakai there and had a very different experience. It was not perfect but it wasn't horrible either like yours sounded. :hugs: 

I am seeing Dr. J Schouls in North Vancouver. She offered me a study that is trying p17 shots, but it's randomized of course and I could get the placebo..they will not give them to me other wise. What truly bothers me is she didn't have any of my medical history in her file, she took all my pregnancy history from me. Wouldn't my medical chart be more helpful? She claims based on what I told her, I do not have an incompetent cervix. Because women who do, do not usually contract like I did...they just randomly dilate. Well I did have contractions, and I was dilated, my waters were bulging to the point internals were out of the question. They tried stopping my labor, it worked for a few hours till my water broke. I was sent to Women's, chorio set in, they induced me.

There was no infection found other than the chorio, but there is no way of knowing which came first the PPROM or the chorio. Did the chorio cause the PPROM or was a result of it? 

She says most preterm labor, especially as early as I had it. Is due to infection. 

I have had three D&C's due to loss in the first trimester and the fact my body does not kick to do things naturally. I had to have one done twice because of missed products left in my uterus for over a week or two, so I have actually had four. D&C's can very much weaken your cervix. I feel very nervous she is not even looking into it being a possibility until 18 weeks. So what then? A rescue stitch if that's the case? 

Not to mention she didn't offer prenatal testing for chromosome abnormalities until 18 weeks either. She did offer the blood test part but not the US which was offered with my pregnancy with Lakai. In the end we don't want it anyways, as we would never abort a baby, especially at 18 weeks (I am prochoice but this is just not something I can do).

I know every pregnancy is different and maybe she is doing all she can. But part of me is very uncomfortable with the fact she is not experienced with premature births, thus making me feel like she is likely not up to date on her preterm labor knowledge. 

I don't even for just my own peace of mind, I would prefer someone more proactive.


----------



## AP

Just replied on FB nic but I understand better here what you mean. Maybe you should o with gut instinct, or at least you can say you tried?


----------



## mummy3

Sb, yeah they keep putting the bloody things in my hip bone:dohh: nice bruise it causes, she managed yesterdays pretty well though!

Nkbapbt, I think you really should go to a high risk specialist, I don't know how it works in Canada, but here you can get your regular ob and then a high risk doctor at the perinatologist. Definately try and get the progesterone, am I right in understanding that both UK and Canada are doing trials? Here you just get the straight progesterone not a placebo, so seems odd. I'm not sure about the stitch either, my cervix shortened when I had the contractions 4 weeks ago but they didn't do a stitc as like you said it wasn't IC. I guess best way would be more monitoring if you get contractions then checking instead of risking infection? Either way you should be getting very regular checkups!

O/t ladies but my 3 year old son has an endocrinologist appointment today with a specialist in stature at the big children's hospital, we are really hoping to get more answers on the cause of his dwarfism, 24th january he sees a geneticist also:happydance: We've been trying to get answers for so long. He's 3, has a bone age of 10m, broke his leg just walking down the road and dropped his centiles from 98th at birth to under second now. He also has kidney problems and takes daily antibiotics so its very confusing!


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck at ur sons appointment 2day mummy3 x


----------



## AP

Happy new year girls!


----------



## Lianne1986

happy new year.

*whistling & tapping my foot* - bump pic? :rofl:


----------



## AP

oh aye.....
i'll try....


----------



## mummy3

Happy new year:happydance:

I'll try put a bump pic..
 



Attached Files:







amy bump 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lianne1986

mummy3 ur bump is so cute! xxx

do u know if ur :pink: or :blue: ?


----------



## mummy3

Lianne, we're team pink, she'll be called Eilidh:cloud9: Do you know what team you are on and have names?:flower:


----------



## you&me

Happy New Year Everyone :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

mummy3 said:


> Lianne, we're team pink, she'll be called Eilidh:cloud9: Do you know what team you are on and have names?:flower:

we are on team :blue: hes called Jaiden :flower:


----------



## Sherri81

Happy New Years everyone!!

Have a Drs appointment tomorrow. Hopefully I hear soon about my cerclage...

I don't know what you can do about your Drs. It seems none of the Drs in BC are on the same page. I was told by the MFM's in Vancouver that there are no trials in BC right now with P17 shots, because I asked for them. I think you need to find a new OB. Just ask your GP for a referral to a different one, because I wouldn't feel comfortable with the OB you have right now. It doesn't really seem like she is willing to do anything, and no prenatal blood work until 18 weeks?? That's preposterous! I have never heard a Dr say this before. You get one between 11 and 13+6 weeks, and another one between 15-17 weeks. They combine your resuls and give you your chances of the baby having a chromosomal abnormality.

Get a new OB ASAP.


----------



## AP

Good luck for tomorrow sherri.
Olivias mum I see you lurking, how r. Doing babe?


----------



## mummy3

Lianne, Jaiden is a really cute name!

Sherri, good luck for tomorrow I hope you get somewhere:hugs:

I've been really busy here, hubby managed to get appendicitis so he had to have surgery yesterday, so now have 3 kids and him to take care of :rofl::dohh:


----------



## Sherri81

I am just really hoping for some good news tomorrow. I had some crazy bad dreams last night, which have me really freaked out. I don't know if I can paste them here, as I cut them from my other thread, but if I can't get them posted here, check out Huggle's Journal, last page, in the Still birth and NeoNatal Loss section.

Apparently I got them pasted, lol.


I had some really weird dreams last night. And they really freaked me out, because it was like they just weren't stopping. And then it has me worried about this baby, because I have felt little whirrings from it every now and then for almost every day for the past few days... and so far, there is nothing today. I keep trying to remind myself that I won't feel something every day since it is still so small, and I remember seeing Devon at 12 weeks flipping out inside, and I didn't feel anything then, so I keep trying to stay positive thinking like that.

But anyways, here are some of the bits of the dreams that just kept melding into other dreams, and you tell me how freaky you think they are.

So in the first one, there was some kind of party going on. Maybe it was my house, maybe it wasn't. But I know I was chauferring everyone to this party. And then when we got to wherever it was we were going, I remembered that I hadn't actually buried Devon, and I hadn't cremated her. Instead, I had had her mounted like a trophy. Don't ask my why I had forgotten this. So I had had her mounted on a wooden trophy background, and there was a breass plaque there telling who she was etc, and I think there were bronze baby booties on it as well. Anyways, this plaque was mounted on the wall at the bottom of the stairs. So it must have been our house, because when you go down our stairs into the basement, its not so much as a wall, but more like the end of the supporting wall there, which is where our smoke alarm is... on this 6 inch end wall. Well, that was where the plaque was. And I looked up, and Devon had shrivelled and turned brown. She was about 12 inches long when she was born, and now she was 4 inches maybe, and was all shrivelled and brown, and her head was disproportionately large, and it looked like the weight of it was going to make it fall off of her body. And it horrified me that I would have been so neglectful of my own baby, and even forgotten where I had put her, and that I had let her fall into such disrepair. But I was too horrified to do anything about it myself, so I kept running around the party trying to get people to fix her head; to take the plaque down and secure her head before it fell off. And no one would do it.

Then I just remember being at a Drs office downtown and I was going into a full on psychotic break. And they were all worried about me because I was pregnant again. So they were trying to calm me down and I ran out of there before they could commit me.

Then I was in the basement of this townhouse I lived in when I was 9. And I was with my dad. And I had actually kept Devon in our deep freeze in the basement after she died. And she looked exactly how she did after she had been frozen in real life. And I took her out to hold her like a doll, all in front of my dad. And then I swear to God, she started scratching her head. And I yelled at my dad to look, and that Devon was alive, and there had been a huge mistake. And when he looked, she was just lying there like before, obviously. So then my dad said that it wasn't Devon, it was actually the new baby that was scratching its head. And I said, well how do you know. And he said 'remember, we saw it on the ultrasound earlier today.' And suddenly I had an image of a baby on an ultrasound scratching its head. And it made sense. So I went to put Devon back in the freezer, when suddenly she did come to life and she said she was going to kill me for giving up on her and letting her die. And she said she was going to kill the new baby too.

And that's when I woke up.

So yeah, you try to figure that out and tell me not to be freaked about this new baby. Doesn't help that I can't tell anyone about it in real life and get feedback, because Ian hates it when I tell him about my dreams, and my parents don't want to hear about Devon anymore, and most of my friends don't even know I'm pregnant again. So I kind of need feedback as soon as you girls can do that.


----------



## nkbapbt

Sherri - Please don't take this the wrong way, I only ask out of curiosity...but did any of the doctors you have seen tell you to wait 18 months before getting pregnant again? I just ask because it's a widely known, told, researched point. That regardless of cause of your premature deliveries that this amount of time can lower your chances of a repeat premature delivery. 

I just ask because we are both in BC and as you've said the doctors vary so much. I basically had it scared into me by every single doctor I spoke too, and since you mentioned how much they are all over the book if this was the case for you as well? 

I don't know how much weight I put into as I know plenty of preemie moms who have exact reasons for premature deliveries and ones who have no idea...and they didn't not wait and have gone on to have full term babies or at least later gest age preemies.


----------



## AP

Nic, I only read that on the net once, but no-one ever told me that personally. In fact no one said anything, it would have been nice for a doc to sit down and say , "look, here's the research and what you should do" ykwim? How are you getting on anyways? Have you had scans yet? Xxxx

Lianne, especially for you....

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx359/alexsmall/8d99a040.png


----------



## Lottie86

*Sandi:* I am *SOOOOOO* jealous of your bump! Mine was about half that size at 35 weeks!

*Nic:* I was never told that either about waiting at least 18 months before trying after having a prem.

*Sherri:* I know my situation is totally different and I cannot begin to imagine the stress you must be going through but I wonder if the horrible dreams are just our bodies way of dealing with the stress/upset we feel over our current pregnancies/issues with previous pregnancies. 
I've had several dreams recently which whilst all different have all had the common theme that this baby has heart and brain issues. Really freaked me out as the dreams were so real, I woke up in a huge panic. Doesn't help when I already have a horrible gut feeling that something is not right with the bump. 

I have got everything crossed for you that this pregnancy has a happy ending for you :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Well, we managed to get to the OB despite a 12 inch snow fall overnight. The baby is fine. Measuring 12+2 and was sleeping. So it woke up a bit and streched, but that was it.

I think the dreams are just a way for my body to help figure things out. But it doesn't make me feel any better, if you know what I mean, lol.

I was never told to wait 18 months, and I have seen quite a few Drs. After delivering Greg, my GP said he would be happy if I got pregnant right away. He said he would have no problem with it. Then after the loss of #4, she wanted me to get pregnant right away, which led to #5, which was lost at 13+1. Then she wanted me to wait for testing to come in, but that was the only reason she wanted me to wait. Then there was #6 which was just a chemical/early miscarriage. And we were asked to wait for more testing. Then there was Devon, and after her, the Dr said whenever I felt mentally able to, we could try again. She didn't say to wait any length of time, and she also said I might conceive faster and easier if we tried sooner after a delivery or miscarriage. Which must have been right, as you can see it was only like 2 months later when I conceived this one.

So I was never told to wait, and in fact, I was under the impression that that line of reasoning was debunked in the 80's at the latest.


----------



## nkbapbt

It doesn't seem as though it was debunked. All I know is so many doctors have said it to me, but the "catch" is it was not said until I said I wasn't trying to have anymore kids for at least another two years (this was right after I had Lakai). 

One of my dad's relatives from the US is a fetal researcher who primarily studies preterm births (because he was born preterm weighing under 2lbs but I do not know his gest age?) and maternal fetal medicine. 

This next part is extremely graphic so I am going to put a spoiler on it (talks about animal experiments something I am against..but none the less)


Spoiler
Some of the research he took part in basically induced preterm labor in Chimpanzees, and found about 68% when left to carry a baby to term within 12 months of an induced preterm birth (it has to be induced because animals usually do not deliver preterm and when they do it's a stillborn baby usually) had a natural preterm birth. 

Clearly I totally know this is not the same as humans but I did find it interesting. I have all the research papers on it here at home, but no scanner. If anyone is terribly interested I will scan it at printing place though.

I also have several research papers he sent me on studies performed all over the world regarding this topic, and they are from the last 2-4 years. 

But who knows. I personally find medical research can be found for any side of a debate or point you want to make. I found have founds so many that say preemies with Grade I IVH's have no lasting affects, and yet talk to mom's of these preemies that are sure their kids have affects from it. Some as serious as CP (and there is no other factors that could be causing the CP or other issues they face).

I was just curious. I see it brought up a lot on USA based sites, and brought up in topics by mom's who live in the US. So either they are behind...right on...or who knows!? 

I am of the school of thought, if it's going to happen...well there isn't much that can be done to stop it. :shrug:

GREAT bump Sandi!! You look awesome!


----------



## Lianne1986

ur bump is so cute sandi. Love ur hair too btw. hows the pelvis pain now? x


----------



## AP

Still sore :cry: alex woke up last night and i physically could not move in bed. Dh had to get up(he doesnt mind though)


----------



## Lianne1986

did u get a support belt? not tht u wear them 2 bed lol after ive been sat dwn for a while and then i get back up i am bent over like an old lady. 

did u have SPD with alex?


----------



## you&me

I keep peeking in here at you ladies...and you're all making me really broody :haha:

I hope everyone is keeping well?


----------



## Lianne1986

lol @ you&me

i was washing sum baby clothes yesturday tht my friend gave me. seems weird seeing little teeny tiny clothes hanging up. cant wait to iron them and put them on hangers.

im almost ready now. just getting my pram next week. waiting for my moses basket and bouncy chair to be delivered. hopefully they will arrive 2day.

i keep going upstairs to start & pack my hospital bag but neva end up doin it. i keep thinking im jinxing myself if i pack it now :(

had a mw appointment yesturday, everything is fine. im measuring 30weeks. and hes head down but not engaged :thumbup:

ive got a bad headache today tho :(


----------



## you&me

Awww, I hope your headache buggers off quickly.

I was exactly the same with packing my bag...I just couldn't bring myself to do it, and I was even worse packing Amber's...I didn't want to do that one at all through fear I wouldn't be bringing her home, so all of the clothes in it wouldn't be used.

I spent most of the time between weeks 28 to 32ish a complete nervous and emotional crying wreck just waiting for it to happen all over again.

You are doing great Lianne :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

i keep toilet checking for my mucus plug. driving myself mad. every bit of discharge i think my waters have gone :nope:
every BH i think its the start of something even tho deep dwn i know it isnt.

Blah!! 

:hugs:

thanks you&me :hugs:


----------



## you&me

You are going to feel nervous, it is all part of being a preemie mum :hugs:

The way I got through it was; I took one day at a time whilst saying to myself in my mind 'that's another day done, so if it does happen that is one less day on the NICU/SCBU journey, and every day counts'.


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me said:


> The way I got through it was; I took one day at a time whilst saying to myself in my mind 'that's another day done, so if it does happen that is one less day on the NICU/SCBU journey, and every day counts'.

great motto :thumbup:

thank u :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Sb, thats a great bump! So neat:thumbup: Im sorry about your spd pain though, hope you can find something to help with it, yay for 3rd tri though:happydance:

Sherri, scary dreams are horrible hun, I think its our minds way of facing issues we don't want to think about:hugs: Maybe you can get some counselling to help?

Nk, I was told to wait 6m. That said there was 3 1/2 years between #1 and #2 for me and I still had a preemie. So I guess everyones different. How you feeling atm?

Lianne, sorry to hear about your headache:hugs: Thats great that your getting so far and Jaiden is measuring well, Anja measured small for dates all along by measuring bump and by growth scans but she was a big 4lb 12oz at 33 weeks!

I had some spotting last night but no pains, is it worth ringing up ob again? Im due another scan and check of everything on monday anyway and I know I have a low placenta so probs that.


----------



## Sherri81

I've learned that whenever there is some spotting/bleeding, it should get checked out. Especially as you are 4 days away from viability. Spotting is what made me get checked out with Greg, and they determined I was pretty much in labour, even though there was no pain.

So I would definately get it checked out, even if there is no pain and the baby is still moving good.

It could just be an infection. But even if it is an infection, it needs to get cleared up.


----------



## AP

Get it checked mummy3!

I hope you have a better nights sleep tonight sherri, pregnancy causes some upsetting dreams for me too. :hugs:

Have you girls got Facebook? 

Xx


----------



## nkbapbt

You are on my FB silly! So yes I have it. [email protected] or Nic Kraft (profile pic is Lakai).

Pregnancy dreams are so crazy I find. I have some seriously messed up ones. From NICU flash backs to my most recent ex before getting married. I had a dream about this ex every night for weeks, until he died in a dream one night. I was freaked out I Googled it and it's super common! It's like our minds way of letting things go, working through things, getting ready for baby.


----------



## mummy3

Will get checked out then, have to wait till MIL home from work though as the hubby can't drive yet after his op. Its stopped completely though:thumbup:

Sb, no facebook here, I guess should prob get round to it, altho by the time I do everyone will have moved to the next thing:dohh:

The weirdest dreams I ever had were 1. watching 2 crocodiles mating halfway u my bedroom wall for what felt like forever and 2. being chased around AsDA (walmart) by a yeti and I had to keep pitching a tent in the aisles in between:wacko:


----------



## nkbapbt

Ok M3 you win the dream weirdness award! LOL A Yeti?! I thought my dream where my ex and I were working with my Lesbian gym teacher from high school on an excavator on the side of a mountain....and eating granola bars we found in someone's abandoned cabin...was weird! LOL 

How is the bleeding now? 

I agree you should go get checked out.


----------



## Sherri81

Oh, I get some really crazy weird dreams. This one I had, I don't remember anything about it except for there was this midget who was nothing but a head and a pair of clown feet. And the head was just on the feet, and to look up, he'd just roll his head up. It was super creepy. No arms, no torso... nothing.

So I did a gender test with red cabbage. Got a girl reading. :roll: Lets see what happens.

So is it weird that I am tending to eat alot in the hopes that the more weight I gain, the bigger the baby will get, so if it is born early, it has a better shot?? I know it seems weird, and more than likely it will just be me that gets the extra weight. But I can hope... I mean look at women with GD, they have HUGE babies!!


----------



## nkbapbt

Yeah..but when I was in the NICU with Lakai, some of the GD babies were sicker than the 23-24 weekers or the smallest IGUR babies....I do get your line of thinking though.


----------



## mummy3

NK your dream sounds more awkard than weird :rofl: and Sherri your sounds scary, I really really do not like clowns!

With the weight thing, i'm not sure, watching the doctors this pm blush:) they said that overweight women who gain a lot seem to increase risk of having a preterm baby with low birthweight. GD babies tend to be sicker too. For me, all my babies have been large for dates and I am most definately on the small side ,bmi of 20 now at 23 weeks but I gain the recommended amount. I'd say alot is genetic but its probably best to stick to a steady increase:hugs:

My bleeding is totally gone, it was literally a spot this morning and nothing since, no pain or craming. MIL now won't get here until really late so rang OB who just said to keep an eye on it and ring back if it gets worse. 

Oh and the yeti was a full on light beige haired furry abominable snowman!


----------



## nkbapbt

LOL M3 (what is your real name btw? Im Nic or Nicola!) I guess a full on hairy Yeti is better than say a shaved one! I have watched Monsters Inc too many times with Lakai, where the CDA shaves the one monster and puts on a cone on him because he had a kids sock on him. LOL

Want to hear awkward? I also had a dream where I was at Christmas dinner with that same ex, my husband and my parents, and my ex's parents and my MIL....the worst part? I got along GREAT with my ex's parents, and my MIL and I...not so much. The worst part was the whole dinner convo was about how I should have stayed with my ex! So weird.


----------



## Lianne1986

glad the spotting stopped mummy3 :hugs:

sandi i have facebook - Lianne Durell


----------



## you&me

Happy 3rd tri SB :happydance:


----------



## AP

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeey! :happydance: i am over the moon


----------



## Sherri81

I am sooooo jealous of you SB!!


----------



## Lottie86

nkbapbt said:


> I have watched Monsters Inc too many times with Lakai, where the CDA shaves the one monster and puts on a cone on him because he had a kids sock on him. LOL


LOL that reminds me of when I was at uni and myself and some friends were out having lunch and I felt something touch my head and turned round to see a small child touch my head at which point I squealed really loudly and shouted "2319!!!" with a look of horror on my face :haha::haha::haha: My friends nearly wet themselves laughing as they find my fear of children rather amusing. 


Happy 27 weeks for yesterday Sandi!!!

Hope everyone is keeping well xxx


----------



## AP

I'm feeling loads of emotions sherri, but one big one is guilt. Guilt that im further than some of my preemie friends here and IRL, and guilt because I'm fast approaching a gestation further than Alex. Why couldn't I do that for her? Ykwim?


----------



## Lottie86

Sending you lots of hugs Sandi xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> I'm feeling loads of emotions sherri, but one big one is guilt. Guilt that im further than some of my preemie friends here and IRL, and guilt because I'm fast approaching a gestation further than Alex. Why couldn't I do that for her? Ykwim?

i know what u mean about the guilt. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Sandi :hugs:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Congrats sb on 3rd tri!!!

Noah is 12lb 6!! he's dead on the 50th p for his actual age. For his corrected age he's more like the 75th. What a fatty. It's like he really was born when he was meant to be. He has fat rolls and he smiles. He's such a pleasure.


----------



## you&me

SB, I felt every single one of those emotions you are feeling, and I still feel them now, when I look at both of my girls, I think to myself 'how could I do it for Amber, yet not for Reagan?'...and I feel immense guilt (even though Reagan has no health issues for being so preemie).

I feel like people judge me, if that makes sense, and when Amber was born the last words I wanted to keep hearing was 'bet it feels weird having a 'big' baby, isn't she huge compared to what Reagan was'...I know people meant well by saying them, but it still feckin hurt like hell :cry: and still chokes me up when I think about it, it is so hard to explain, but it really felt to me like they was writing Reagan off, maybe that is just because I am sensitive about it, and so protective of her because she is precious to me!!

:haha: I went off on a rant rant there...oooopppsss!!


----------



## AP

People can be a bit insensitive huh? :hugs:
I remember a cow saying to me " ah you wont be having another one then eh?"
I was so disgusted I proudly told her, " yes I am, and I'm 12 weeks"


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> People can be a bit insensitive huh? :hugs:
> I remember a cow saying to me " ah you wont be having another one then eh?"
> I was so disgusted I proudly told her, " yes I am, and I'm 12 weeks"

People that haven't been 'there' have no bloody idea and come out with the most stupid things, they just don't think before they speak!! :dohh:

How are you finding this pregnancy? (other than the worry)...does it feel different in lots of ways?


----------



## Lianne1986

i posted a status on fb yesturday sayin 'is supposed to be packing my hospital bag, where the bloody hell do i start'

ppl commented with things like.. 'already' and blimey women u about to drop already'

i know they mean well but it hurts.

:hugs: all round x


----------



## AP

:shock: fucks sake lianne!

you&me its defo different. im just feeling, fine, part from the spd and reflux but thats fine?! xxxxxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

i know yea sb. my mw and consultant told me to have my bags packed at 30 weeks.
ahh well.

is ur support belt helpin sb? x


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Lianne.

With Amber things were completely different...my hips ached at night and when I walked, couldn't turn over in bed without doing a 20 point turn like a right ole heffa, I was on reflux tablets from doctors, and I got aneamic...all things I never got with Reagan, weird huh? Wonder if it is the bodies way of saying everything is going to be okay this time around :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

yea i keep wondering tht, with tyler i had no symptoms at all. no sickness no pain no headaches, no heartburn, i felt well all the way thru. but my god this time i have had every syptom goin. so im hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## you&me

All of the normal pregnancy nasties being present seem to be a good sign :dohh:

When I look back on it now, I had so many differences...my BFP didn't show up until AF was a week late with Reagan (I have 28 day cycles always!!)...with Amber it showed up 6 days before...I am sure I read somewhere before that because PET starts in the placenta late signs of implantation 'can'...but obviously not always be a small sign that there could be issues present in the placenta at a later date (my gawd, I read every bit of literature I could find on PET in subsequent pregnancies :haha:)

Reagan: Morning sickness up until 13 weeks, then a smooth sailing pregnancy til it all went so wrong.
Amber: sickness day and night, to the point I would wake up in the night, be sick then get back in bed!! All the way through my pregnancy.


----------



## Lottie86

Lianne1986 said:


> i posted a status on fb yesturday sayin 'is supposed to be packing my hospital bag, where the bloody hell do i start'
> 
> ppl commented with things like.. 'already' and blimey women u about to drop already'

People should just keep their opinions to themselves. I happened to mention to someone yesterday that I was slightly panicked by the fact that I am now 12 weeks which means it isn't actually _that_ long until I need to have my hospital bag packed (I was told last time to have it packed and ready by 23 weeks so it will be the same this time) and she said "What?! You don't even need to think about anything like that until you are at least 36-37 weeks pregnant" At that point I pointed out the fact that I have never been 36-37 weeks pregnant and she just said "Oh". People who haven't been there or haven't had a pregnancy that puts them at high risk of a preemie just don't understand.


----------



## Lianne1986

it does seem weird tho doesnt it? or os it just me tht thinks tht lol not weird thts the wrong word but u know what i mean dnt ya? x


----------



## Lianne1986

Lottie86 said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> i posted a status on fb yesturday sayin 'is supposed to be packing my hospital bag, where the bloody hell do i start'
> 
> ppl commented with things like.. 'already' and blimey women u about to drop already'
> 
> People should just keep their opinions to themselves. I happened to mention to someone yesterday that I was slightly panicked by the fact that I am now 12 weeks which means it isn't actually _that_ long until I need to have my hospital bag packed (I was told last time to have it packed and ready by 23 weeks so it will be the same this time) and she said "What?! You don't even need to think about anything like that until you are at least 36-37 weeks pregnant" At that point I pointed out the fact that I have never been 36-37 weeks pregnant and she just said "Oh". People who haven't been there or haven't had a pregnancy that puts them at high risk of a preemie just don't understand.Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AP

I don't think anyone would last without a cheeky response from me on my FB....lol!
Speaking of which, I added u lianne xxxxx


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Lottie.

I think people take a 40 week pregnancy as the general rule, and therefore they take that so much for granted, unless they have been in the situation us ladies have.

More fool them for the lack of knowledge and for being so damn insensitive!!


----------



## Lianne1986

ohh i havent had a request, u sure u added the right Lianne Durell? its a pic of my bump for my profile pic x


----------



## you&me

Just seen your ticker SB...where it says 'eyelashes start'...I had a little chuckle, I don't think Amber's ever stopped, they reach her eyebrows they are so long. :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

I've got horrible 'morning' sickness like I had with F. I managed to get the Doc to give me anti sickness meds this time but whilst they are making a big difference I'm still being sick at least 2-3 a day and feeling very nauseous for most of the day and night even on the meds :dohh: I'm just praying this doesn't go on until the end of the pregnancy like it did with Findlay.


----------



## Lottie86

I think I've just added you as well Lianne :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

nope i have no requests lol


----------



## Lottie86

Hmmm it was bump in a pink top (poss pjs?)


----------



## Lianne1986

yea thts the one. i wonder why im not gettin any requests?


----------



## Lianne1986

i got u both :)

facebook has changed yet again and it didnt flag up. stoopid thing lol x


----------



## AP

you&me said:


> Just seen your ticker SB...where it says 'eyelashes start'...I had a little chuckle, I don't think Amber's ever stopped, they reach her eyebrows they are so long. :rofl:

That's crap Mr ticker, alex was born with them....

She just had no nipples....

...aw here we go again :rofl:


----------



## you&me

On the nipple subject :rofl: are Alex's a bit inverted?...Reagan wasn't born with them, but the nipply bit is still a bit inwards??


----------



## AP

They were sliiiiightly in neonatal, not really now?

Do you know, I actually don't really know! :rofl:


----------



## you&me

:haha:

I am gonna check Reagan's again later now...just to make sure!!! :rofl:


----------



## AP

It's not something I really think about :rofl:


----------



## you&me

How is SK and Katie doing too?...I read her journal here but she has moved it to another place, so no longer keep up with updates, I think about them often!!


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> It's not something I really think about :rofl:

I noticed it in the bath the other night :haha:


----------



## AP

you&me said:


> How is SK and Katie doing too?...I read her journal here but she has moved it to another place, so no longer keep up with updates, I think about them often!!

I think they are doing fabulous Hun by the sounds of things, and Katie looks so so so well, I smell hometime soon, I can just feel it! :happydance: sk keeping strong as always(if you're reading, well, it's true!) xxx


----------



## you&me

That is great news!!! :happydance: thankyou!!!


----------



## nkbapbt

:hugs: all around today ladies. I have no idea why some people cannot keep the remarks to themselves. That's as far as I could read because I am off to the doctor to see what is up with this cramping and bleeding. I am going to force him to get me an US, or go sit in the ER till they do. Something "feels off". I had million symptoms. And then after my major stress out over Xmas with my real mom, I have been losing them daily. My boobs are the only remaining thing, but that's likely because Ive had milk since SIX weeks.

Who knew my boobs were so happy to produce milk again, bloody things. Gave me 18 months plus of pumping headaches, now they are happily leaking and causing issues?!

(on a TMI note that is one reason I thought I was pregnant, Lakai suddenly became obsessed with them again out of no where. So he knew before we did...weird eh?) 

I just woke up so I am over sharing. WOW. LOL

Lottie - "2319" seriously made my day yesterday! LOL I love that movie, its the only one Bubs likes that I can handle seeing more than 4 times a week!

There is a new one coming out this year!

Well I better go get dressed, I am sure my PJ's are not welcome in the dr's office. 

I hope everyone is feeling well, all the bumps and babies are happy. And Sandi, does it make you laugh when you read ticker information about where your baby is supposedly? I always laugh at some of the crazy wrong stuff I read. 

And just for the road.....

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v807/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1544044_4911.jpg

That's Jen our neonatalogist and now great friend pointing out to Kyle that Lakai does in fact have nipples, they are just hard to see! LOL

:rofl:


----------



## Sherri81

Wow, Greg had eyelashes and nipples and he was born at 25 weeks.

Devon definately had long eyelashes, but I never unwrapped her long enough to see if she had nipples. I felt weird unwrapping a dead baby; especially since they let her cord really long and clamped, so my hand was always brushing something cold and hard, or cold and rubbery, if she was even slightly loosely wrapped.

You know, I wouldn't even know what to say to people anymore with their comments. Which is partially why I have refrained from telling people with this one. I think I tell more strangers about this pregnancy, than actual close friends and family, because the strangers can't comment since they don't know my history.

As for hospital bags... I don't even know what to do. I've never had one. With both, things happened so fast, so unexpectedly, and so early, that packing a hospital bag was nowhere in my thoughts...

I didn't want to make you feel guilty SB. Sorry. :hugs: It's just you and Lianne are at like my goal gestation. And I want to fast forward and be where you are, or cut out my uterus with this baby in it, and just put it in one of you, because you both seem so much better at having babies than me.


----------



## AP

You know sherri, i used to feel like that, but realisation that Alex was 27 weeks, and she encountered more issues at birth than I've seen in some earlier babies, I realised it's not always about gestation. I wish it was sometimes, I'd feel better by the day. 

Tough journey this, I tell you!


----------



## nkbapbt

I agree gestational age has little to do with future outcomes the more and more I talk to other preemie parents and just research premature births. I know so many 35 weekers with no brain bleeds who have really bad CP. I know 23 weekers who had no bleeds and are on track. It's such a gamble any way you toss it. That's why being a preemie mom is so tough! BAH!

Its not that preemies are born without nipples, lol they are just not that dark until later as their skin matures. Because if you notice Lakai's skin is very see through and not fully mature there, hence the lack of nipples despite the fact I have darker skin and more melatonin in my skin than most people due to being Cree and Hawaiian. And Lakai has the same skin colouring. 

Lakai had eyelashes but they were very fair as were his eyebrows.

Since Sherri said her "magic" number, I am curious if everyone else has one? Mine is oddly 32-34 weeks. I am nervous about 35 weekers, I think the NICU nurses scared that into me. They were always saying "never trust a 35 weeker" and though I know plenty who are totally awesome, it's just something that stuck with me. Crazy!


----------



## AP

My one is 29 weeks. I know thats not much, but I was born then, thats my next one.
Then 34. Thats all I ask.

Nic I did think of the brain bleeds - both Alex and Lakai have the same grade yet they were born weeks apart, and were both so lucky to be where they are now after that. Every preemie is different. *EVERY* preemie is.

At my 20 week scan the sonographer checked babys brain and said everything looked perfect. I felt like screaming "That doesnt mean everything WILL be ok" :cry: My heart was in my mouth.


----------



## Lottie86

nkbapbt said:


> I am nervous about 35 weekers, I think the NICU nurses scared that into me. They were always saying "never trust a 35 weeker"

:haha::haha: 
I'm not sure if I've got a magic number to be honest. At 35 wks Findlay should have needed to do nothing but feed and grow when he was born yet he had to be resuscitated when he was born and couldn't breathe on his own to start with. There was another baby in with him who was born the same afternoon at the exact same gestation and they needed no breathing help at all and went straight into the nursery whereas Findlay had to work his way through intensive care to high dependency to the nursery. Even the nurses said his issues were very very uncommon in a baby of his gestation.

To be honest my goal is exactly the same as it was when I was pregnant with Findlay, just to make it to 23/24 weeks and then just take it day by day from there. 

RE nipples: You couldn't see Findlay's when he was born either :haha:


----------



## AP

Yep see - sorry to use lottie as an example - but Findlay is a lil tot, older than Alex. And he was a 35 weeker!

All we can wish for is healthy babies in the end, whatever happens. :)

PMA and :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Sorry Lottie, I didn't mean to make you feel like I was calling Finlay out there. =( I always stick my foot in my mouth! 

I totally agree every preemie is different! Nipples or no nipples. 

Sherri you should totally introduce Greg in the VIP sticky, you have no idea how much hope seeing a thriving older preemie give prem moms! Plus I am sort of curious to see a 25 weeker with nipples! lol.


----------



## Sherri81

you don't think its too late to add Greg to the VIP section?? I mean, this happened almost 7 years ago...

You know, there was a time when they thought Greg might have had a small bleed, maybe a grade 1 at the worst. But it was never confirmed, and he regained his tone etc after a day or so. Basically, he was desatting more and bradying more, and his muscle tone went floppy. So they called us in to let us know the worst case scenario, but since it was a holiday weekend, there was no one to run the CT scan. So we had to wait a day or so, but by then, he was back on track.

OMG, hearing that you can't trust a 35 weeker scares me! I never knew that was even a saying in the NICU. Hell, I thought all 35 weekers were like little monsters would would go home after 3 days. What the hell?? Why can't you trust a 35 weeker??

See, the gestation I pray to get to is 32-34 weeks. But 35 I thought would be perfect and I would ask them to remove the Shardkur and the baby at the same time, under general. Now I'm scared...

So hey, I had a HUGE, MASSIVE fight with my husband tonight. Like my blood pressure was so high I was seeing stars and my heart was just a thudding away... So anyways, I walked away once I felt like it was getting too much, and I started meditating right away to bring my blood pressure down, and it came down within 5-10 minutes. But the question is, do you think I hurt the baby at all with this?


----------



## AP

Sherri you won't hurt the baby with stress. It's generally stress and huuge shock that 'can' send you into labour, and that's pretty hard to do too. We're talking, masssssssive shock. ;)


----------



## nkbapbt

Sorry I really didn't mean to scare you. It's just what I heard all the time. Not to mention the "toasterhead" comments referring to the toaster like shape some preemies heads take on. You have to understand that I spent almost 24/7 in the NICU, I was there morning, noon and night. I was and I am still very close with lots of people who work at the NICU, BC Children's and such. One of my closest friends is Lakai's ex neonatalogist (you probably met her Sherri)...so I probably know things I shouldn't! And likely shouldn't share.

Sorry ladies.

:blush:

I am going to scare you again...but you should avoid get into situations like that right now Sherri. This is just my humble opinion, but drastic and repeated (not saying you fight all the time clearly) spikes in your blood pressure can cause preterm labor, and low birth weight babies. I am positive it would need to be more than one time though, so I wouldn't worry too much about this one time. Sandi is right...MASSIVE spikes and shock. 

Try and take it easy. Easier said than done. I have had some dozy with my husband...mostly because well we haven't had sex in 13 friggin weeks. 

On that note...let's TMI...So while at the doctor today, my husband ran back to the dr's office to ask the receptionist (who we know very very well) to ask our dr if we could have sex again. What I didn't know is he asked her to call ME on MY cell. So here I am waiting to check through at the fruit stand at the market. 5pm...tons of commuters there because it's right by the seabus (like a water bus). And I am listening to my voice mail on SPEAKER PHONE and I hear "Hey Nic, sorry but Dr. Schwarz said it would not be safe for Kyle and you to have intercourse right now, sorry sweetheart. Have a lovely weekend!"

Uh, thanks a bunch Queenie and my husband! LOL I will never listen to my vm again on speakerphone. Every person in line was staring at me. And really how do you explain that? 

:rofl:


----------



## AP

Nooooooooway waaaay Nic :shock:

:rofl:

Sherri - yeah Greg would be of interest in the VIP section, most people who have just had preemies go googling and it's so much more nicer and 'real life' to hear about preemies that have grown up. Ykwim? I'm sure he's come a long way!

Well today is 27&3, when I went into labour with Alex. Holy fook.


----------



## Lianne1986

Morning Sandi! sending u :hugs:

u must be feeling a lot of mixed emotions today?


----------



## you&me

:hugs: SB


----------



## AP

I am, it's weird, there was a bit of excitement leading up to it.

I don't remember a hell of a lot that day because I was in a bad way that whole week(a lot of horrible stuff had happened) i had been to the doctor two days before begging them to help me but the doctor just signed me off for the rest of the week. :/

It was a totally normal day apart from the crap though. OH had gone to work at 4pm, i was in pain but it went away.so I went to the shops to stock up on chocolate :haha:

On the way back I decided I couldn't be arsed cooking. So I stopped at the chippy. I only bought a bag of chips, and told them getting back up the street took me forever for some reason!

In the house I settled down, had my chips and went for a shower.

I came on here and sat down with a malteasers ice cream. I started having pains so i Posted a thread in third tri.

oH got home from work just then so I called nhs 24 and they made an outpatients appointment for midnight.

It was contractions, but the dude at outpatients had no idea, neither did the midwives at triage until 2am. I'm not sure if I was just dealing with the pain well, or just didn't express it as much as I should have. They left me and OH in a room for an hour u til I ended up shouting a swear word. They came and I was 9cm dilated.

oH caught one of the midwifes who was looking after me in tears, she'd obviously got an arse kicking for leaving me.

So, moral of the story? When in labour, shout. :rofl: oh and shave your legs. You just never know....


----------



## Lianne1986

oh sb. :hugs:

the shaving the legs bit made me laugh, b4 i went to the hospital i shaved my legs just in case :haha:

no1 believed i was in labour with tyler either. they was gonna send me home. at the point of me havin him they only thought he was 4 weeks early. my dates got mixed up. 

they left tyler struggling to breathe for almost 8 hours b4 they took him down to SCBU.
then at 3am the dr woke me and told me he had deteriorated and needed takin to another hospital to b ventilated, i started to get up and get myself and things 2gether only to b told i wouldnt be allowed to go. but i could go dwnstairs to scbu and sit with him whilst they stabalised him, at 1st i said no. i thought he was goin to die and i thought the less i saw of him the easier it wud of been to say goodbye if i needed to. something i will regret thinking foreva. i did go down to see him. i had had stitches and sitting down was horrible and it wa sso uncomfy lol

then the scbu nurses made me wave bye to him at the door. tht has to be the hardest thing i have eva eva eva had to do. 

the hospital i was at wanted to keep me in, but i made my mum cum and pick me up the next day i told the nurse if they didnt dischare me i would discharge myself, i wanted to get to my baby.

sorry to ramble on, its been a while since i spoke about this :(


----------



## AP

Don't be daft lianne, it's good to get it out! 

It's funny how you think medics are prepared for these possibilities. The midwife who discharged me said if they had sent me home we would have had no chance. :/ tbh I doubt I would have got home, or even out the hospital doors lol, I was blind with pain.

Makes you realise. I'll be going into hospital foot stamping and they'll bloody see to me, believe me :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

yea i think this time if i have so much as a twinge i'll be straight in there haha. 

i dont care how stupid i'll look lol x


----------



## AP

Girls I posted in third tri because I have a concern and I'm sure you're think I'm bound to be paranoid today but its really not about that:/ but can yous have a peek?


----------



## Lianne1986

ur def not bein paranoid. just causious. even if u get checked to put ur mind at ease xx


----------



## AP

They r gna look at my profile and go-PARANOID BIRD.


----------



## Lottie86

I've replied, def get checked. Better safe than sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AP

Thats what david said.


----------



## AP

Hold on....... Wheres olivias mummy? ....


----------



## Lianne1986

who why?

im thinking of u hun :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

:wave:

Nic, I'm Amy btw, been away a bit last few days after the spotting, which still don't know what it is. Did I read that right about toasterheads?:haha:

Yep never trust a 35 weeker, I have 2 and both fared worse than my 33 weeker. Sherri :hugs: It really doesn't make too much difference which gestation, although I understand te relief that comes with getting further.

My dream is to get to 28 weeks after being told I'd be lucky to get to 24 this time. 

Sb, I can't imagine how strange it is to be on the actual day you went into labour with Alex:hugs: Will go try and find your thread but I'm probably too late to give advice now with the time difference.


----------



## AP

I was fine.... I updated the 3rd tri thread

I cant sleep now though im in tears. This is too much now, its really hit me. My first pregnancy snatched away and my second full of worry, no enjoyment. I am thankful for my babies, but it still doesnt seem fair. :(


----------



## mummy3

Sb :hugs: I haven't seen the update and had to nip out before could reply in 3rd tri, really hope you're ok. I know what you mean about the enjoyment, its different when your experiences of pregnancy/ birth are not what you watch millions of other women enjoy and take for granted.


----------



## nkbapbt

Yep toaster heads! Because prems sometimes get that long narrow shaped head, I guess?


----------



## AP

Toaster heads :rofl:

Happy 24 weeks Amy!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

how are u 2day sb? x


----------



## Sherri81

Toaster heads?? What did I miss out on?? Lol. And I also lived in the hospital... but don't even get me started on that 5 month stay... Holy crap! Prison style washrooms which I had to share with diiirrrrtttty women, nurses who yelled at me constantly when I questioned what was happening... a psych isolation room directly over my head, where the woman kept screaming and throwing herself at the walls and floor constantly... day and night, oh and a haunted, abandoned hospital room.... Don't even laugh.

But toaster heads is a new one for me.... We used to rotate Greg's head all the time, and I would like manually straighten his ears out because they would get stuck to the side of his head and all curled in due to the lack of cartilege. So now, he has some pretty nice ears and a pretty good shaped head.

I'm glad you are doing better SB, and I am sorry that the fear and such is starting to get over overwhelming.


----------



## mummy3

Thanks sb, is it sandi?, yey never thought would get this far:happydance: How you feeling this morning?

Toaster heads is soo funny :rofl: Will keep my eye open for that one!

Lianne how are you doing?:flower:


----------



## nkbapbt

Sherri what hospital was Greg born at?


----------



## Lianne1986

mummy3 im ok thanks. lost sum of my mucus plug last night, rang hospital and she said if i lose anymore or have pains etc then to ring back, ive had none again so im happy. this is exactly how it started with tyler. stay put little man x


----------



## mummy3

Lianne1986 said:


> mummy3 im ok thanks. lost sum of my mucus plug last night, rang hospital and she said if i lose anymore or have pains etc then to ring back, ive had none again so im happy. this is exactly how it started with tyler. stay put little man x

Aww he needs a few more weeks yet! It's good that it seems to be settling though and you've lost no more:hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Sherri - I meant to say earlier, of course Greg isn't too old for the VIP thread! He is an important preemie right? Trust me older preemies really do offer so much hope to those just going through it. It shows light at the end of the tunnel!

Plus who doesn't want to show off their kiddos?! he he


----------



## Lottie86

Oooo yes Sherri I'd love to hear Greg's story and see some photos of him during his NICU journey and some pics of him now. It's great t osee how preemies do as they get older.


----------



## AP

Yeah Amy it's sandi xxxx


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, I will try to get something together for the VIP section. All of the original pics of him were taking on instant cameras though, and I can't scan them. But I think Ian has set up photo sharing with the downstairs computer, so there might be some through that computer that I can scam.

He was actually born at Victoria General Nic. I fricking LOVED it there!! They were sooo awesome, and so much different than the way I was treated at BC Womens, which is why I am considering asking my OB now if she can have a preference stated as to my hospital of choice if the shit hits the fan again.

I honestly don't want to have anything to do with BC Womens. They can do my cerclage I guess, and they had better do a damn good job. But after that, I want to cut ties with them. I mean... look at the mess up with my paper work to get my cerclage done. And then, when they finally called me on Friday to tell me all of my paper work had been lost, they said it wasn't unusual for women to get cerclages way later than 14 weeks, so we had plenty of time still. And that's when I cut in and said 'no, I don't want a RESCUE cerclage which is placed after the 14th week, and after the cervix has had a chance to change. I want a PREVENTATIVE one before it DOES change!' So yeah, I don't really like the attitude at BC Womens. They obviously think anyone who isn't a Dr is a git, and I for one, am most definately NOT!

Greg was in hospital at Victoria Gen for 6 weeks, before they helicoptered us to Vancouver General, and we hopped the plane to Prince George Regional Hospital. I believe we left sometime around April 6th or so.... just a guess. And we were in PG until discharge on July 16th.

Lianne, I really hope things settle down for you soon, and that your little guy plans to stay in longer.

Okay, now I don't know how many of you ladies have had cerclages or anything. So maybe you don't know, but I thought I'd ask. So for the past couple of days, I have been getting achy pains from my cervix. And I have had some mild cramping from my uterus. There is that heavy feeling like I am going to start bleeding soon... Anyways, I had cramps and the heavy feeling with Devon off and on, and I think it was associated with the uterus growing, and the increase in blood volume. Anyways, I had really sharp vaginal pains with her, like knife stabs. Well the OB said it was just nerves. But I don't remember this achy feeling. So I was wondering, do you ladies think it is from my cervix already changing? Or is it nerves still? Or do you think it is just pain from where I ripped through my McDonald cerclage with Devon?

I know no one can say for sure. And there doesn't seem to be any point in going to the ER to get checked out, since I would refuse an internal. And our ER doesn't have access to an ultrasound machine, so I wouldn't get one of those either. And I mean, if I'm miscarrying, there is nothing they can do anyways. I have learned that in my many pregnancies. Basically, if the baby isn't viable on the outside, I know they can't do anything for it inside if that is going to happen. So... should I be worried? There is no bleeding or spotting yet, thank God and knock on wood. And the aches aren't continuous or anything... Its just every now and then, and sometimes a few right after the other, I will get that ache...

I don't know.... Being pregnant after a preemie, after multiple miscarriages and missed miscarriages, and after neo natal loss, is really a complicated, worrisome time.


----------



## AP

Sherri,those pains you describe are certainly what I have had this time, I don't have a stitch though, they feel my cervix length is good. I did phone triage about them , and when I mentioned it to the midwife at the consultant she gave me that knowing smile.
"you hear that all the time?" I asked "ooh yes"" she smiled. It's nerves.


----------



## Lianne1986

yea i agree with u sb, i have had those pains, feels like baby is gonan drop out iykwim. i was told nerves too. my cervix has been fine too. :hugs:

oh and im 32 weeks 2day :happydance:


----------



## Sherri81

Thank you so much ladies. It is definately nerve wracking. Its worse when I am sitting upright or standing up. So maybe I will just take it easy for a bit.


----------



## mummy3

Sherri, it does sound like normal stretching, I defo get those types of twinges.

I went to get checked today, cervical length down to 2.1cm now from 3.3cm last time and bleeding OB does think is from the low placenta. My restrictions have been increased, being allowed up to only eat and go to bathroom is going to be very interesting with 3 small children:dohh: Eilidh is still measuring big though:thumbup:

Getting it checked again next week and now have terb pills to take if contractions go to more than 4 an hour. Progesterone doesn't seem to be doing much though!


----------



## nkbapbt

Nerves make your cervix feel weird?! That's not good.


----------



## AP

Nic yeah, it's reeeeally odd!


----------



## Lottie86

I'm off for my booking appt at noon, really not looking forward to the bit of the appt where you have to discuss previous pregnancies/births :( Do they steal blood from you at booking appts?


----------



## AP

Think so lot tie, yes they do actually, in fact you'll be there mow so I will text u this lol


----------



## Lottie86

Wow today's appt was rather different than I expected. My booking appt with Findlay was really long as the midwife went through all the pages in the notes asking questions and ticking boxes. Today this new midwife seemed in a great hurry so she just weighed and measured me, told me my EDD, took my bloods and then sent me home to fill in all the rest of the questions in the book myself! 
I need not have worried about getting upset over the in depth questions about my pregnancy/delivery with Findlay as all she asked was was he a natural delivery, I said no he was an emergency csection at 35wks due to abruption and explained I'd had retroplacental clots earlier in the pregnancy, had my show at 27wks and had been on bed rest from not long after that until he turned up and she didn't really say anything about it. 

She is referring me to the consultant purely due to F's chromosome issue so the consultant can speak to me about whether I want an amnio and for no other reason :wacko: Love the way you can be high risk due to a medical condition and a previous preemie but if F didn't have his genetic issue meaning I might want an amnio in this pregnancy I wouldn't be referred to the consultant.

She weighed me wearing my shoes which showed I was 47kg so she said she thought I'd be about 42kg without shoes/clothes and then proceeded to say that the consultant might want to speak to me about that as I'm underweight which is ridiculous, I'm about the same weight I was when I was pregnant with Findlay and noone ever said anything about my weight then and it's not exactly like I am super stick thin or anything as I'm only 5ft 2 tall. Surely she'd have got a more accurate weight by weighing me without my shoes?! I've never been weighed with shoes on before and certainly never then had weight deducted for shoes/clothes :wacko:

She's filled my BP in as 98/60 but she didn't actually do it!! I am guessing this is down to the fact that I have magical blood pressure that doesn't ever change unless I lose lots of blood. 

I needn't have worried about her reaction to me saying that I'm having my scans done privately as she couldn't have cared less.

Ah well I'm now not seeing her again now until I'm 19 weeks.

Hope everyone is having a good day xxx


----------



## AP

Wow, she seems like a bint? Is there snyone else you can see? You need someone a bit supportive than that?

In saying that however, i could safely say i wouldnt need my midwife, i just phone consultant ot nhs 24 or triage. The history flashes up on their systems before you can say jimmy get me oot.


----------



## Lottie86

No she is the only midwife that comes to the surgery. I've just spoken to my OH on the phone who's going a bit mad and is now saying he will come along to the consultant appt to make sure that they are going to do all the checks they should do on me. 

I've got no history on the hospital system up here if I phone them as F was born in Dorset. Wow that si fantastic you have contact details for your consultant. I only saw the consultant once, poss twice during my whole pregnancy with Findlay and I never had any contact details for her and it's the same consultant I'll see this time. 

Oh how I wish I could just move to Dorset when I hit 16 weeks (when probs become much more likely) and not come back until after baby arrives as the midwives and maternity unit down there are fab!


----------



## AP

Honestly, with Alex I had the same midwife. I barely seen her. And I didn't miss her. Yes she was nice enough but not what I need. 
The consultant is better because they are more in depth, go over your history and notes with Findlay I bet too. I see mine every 4 weeks and they are so much better than a basic midwife, and reassuring.

I do think the computer system is standard around Scotland... I imagine so. One call to nhs and they bring up ur details on computer and a thing flashes on screen if u r high risk. They take you blooming serious right away.


----------



## Lottie86

Hopefully Aberdeen will request a copy of my notes from Dorset then so they can see what went on (as F was born in Dorset the hospital there kept his notes). 
When I saw the consultant last time all she did was just agree that I did need extra growth scans because of my lupus (as in addition to everything else it can also cause iugr in bump) and that was about it, I was in and out in 10 mins plus a midwife checked my bp and my urine. That is fantastic you see your consultant every 4 weeks :thumbup: I'm hoping the consultant will see me regularly this time.
I'm hoping I get an appt through soon to go back down to the lupus in pregnancy clinic in London as my consultant there is amazing and kept such a close eye on me last time :thumbup: Going to phone the hospital in London in the morning and chase them up about it as not had an appt date through yet.


----------



## AP

Liannes popped off to the hospital guys, mind she said about her plug? Shes ot some aches, her bump buddy is updating here

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/507019-prayers-lianne1986-ladies-please-2.html


----------



## nkbapbt

Oh Lianne please come back and say it was a false alarm! Praying for you sweetheart, bubs too of course! :hugs:

Well ladies...Im home from my scan! Boo is JUST FINE! My hemorrhage is gone which is likely why I have been bleeding. I am measuring right for my dates, and not my doctors! HA HA :finger: to my doctor who was "soooooo sure" his dates were right. he he. 

My cervix however is only 3.1 cm at it's longest and that was with a muscle contraction at the bottom this making it look longer than it is. So is this bad? The doctor (the one at the ultrasound place not mine) said everything looked normal. 

I swear my husband and I saw a little something something between baby's legs! But it's too early to tell since boys don't usually fully develop their stuff till 16 weeks. 

Heartbeat is 153 I know Lakai's was a lot faster but of course I can't find my post on here saying what it was! 

So all it good!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lottie86

*HAPPY 28 WEEKS SANDI!!!! *


Hope Lianne is doing ok and it was just a false alarm.


Nic: Glad everything went well with your scan :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Peeeeeeeee my pants

Im waiting on the bus to see the consultant and get the ffn test again.

I hate hate hate swabs. HATE!


----------



## Lianne1986

i updted in 3rd tri ladies, thank u so much for ur support.

sandi i had tht fFn test last night and feckin hated it, it really hurt me :(


----------



## AP

Its horrid eh? If ur not relaxed then it can be a bugger, i hate the actual swab part urrrrggh i can feel it.

Just waiting on my result now, should be this afternoon.


----------



## Lianne1986

my results were back really quick, not even half an hour. 

hope u get a negative x


----------



## Lianne1986

happy 28 weeks too xxx


----------



## AP

It's negative :happydance:


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Woo hoo to you both for negative tests!! That is great news!! :happydance:


----------



## Lottie86

YAY for negatives all round :thumbup:


----------



## nkbapbt

YAY for both you ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

i am so relieved for us both. i dnt want a 32 weeker i'll have a 42 weeker please :haha:


----------



## nkbapbt

So OT but I was looking over my old threads trying to figure out Lakai's HR while I was preggers with him, it was 150 the whole time! That being said his heart rate has always been fast. Soooo I wonder if this bubs is with penis too? :rofl: As their HR is 153!


----------



## AP

Is bubz with penis?

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

:rofl:

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## AP

A www look at nics avatar!

Really suffering wi the SPD now :cry:


----------



## Lianne1986

I hate SPD pain. my groin feels like its on fire most the time. i want Jaiden to stay in for a lot longer but this pain is bad now. i wud love to be painless for just half an hour. but i feel guilty for thinking tht cuz when hes born i'll no longer b in pain. blah!


----------



## dippy

congratulations sb for getting past 28 weeks. im soooo happy for you- heres to another 10 weeks. xxx

also thankyou for the advice on the tickers ur the only person who explained that straight forward and easy to understand without leaving me all confuzzled and feeling a bit dumb :wacko:

well im now 18 weeks previous baby was born at 26 weeks so im hoping to get past 28 then 32 then term. i know its alot to ask for but im really hoping for a miracle this time. 
im gunna take it step by step and aim for 24 weeks 1st and then pray for the extra week as i go along. im already experiencing problems so plz pray that this pregnancy is better- the nicu journey was a nightmare i can't do it again- well not that early!

however saying that my problems began at wk 16-17 in my last pregnancy and seemed to have started in wk 18.3 in this one so i might get the extra 2 weeks. anyway id really liked to see 3rd trimester !!! hope ur all ok - ur beans and babies at home xxxx


----------



## AP

Dippy! So glad to hear from you hunny! Stay positive sweetheart! How are you managing with LO too? 

And what's your Due date now? Xxx


----------



## dippy

Hey my due date is 11 th June so I'm praying to get to may at least. Xx oh my lil baby is doin fab I luv her to bits. Her weight gain is poor but she's being put on infantrini next week so hoping that will bump her up abit. But otha than that she's the most adorable thing in my life. X
How's Alex she is sooo cute bless her. I'll keep u updated with any changes to me n baby no 2. Xxc


----------



## mummy3

Leanne, Sandi, yay for negatives:happydance: 

Nic, will your ob give you a stitch? Your avatar is so cute btw, will you find out the gender?

Hi dippy:flower: Sorry to hear you're having problems so early, sorry if I've missed it but why was your LO so early? :hugs:


----------



## AP

Awwwww why can't I get any peace this pregnancy lol!

Hospital have just phone and my blood tests were high for sugar. Which, to be honest, i have been expecting. 

At 22 weeks my midwife found sugar in my urine and was concerned, because i have been really thirsty, so decided to do blood tests early. She never got back to me with the results. 

Now at 28 weeks the hospital midwife decided to do bloods, like normal pregnancies. And I hadn't had any breakfast so she told me to get the glucose intolerance test done on monday.

dH asked me to explain gestational diabetes to him. I didn't really understand it fully, so. Looked it up and it all makes sense.

Does anyone know more about it from experience?


----------



## dippy

oh sb i havnt got a clue about GD im soooo sorry.... but il pray that ur ok and just get through this pregnancy as problem free as possible. keep us updated but dont worry as i know that stress makes everything worse. jus relax and chill :coffee:

mummy my babe was early becuz of cervical incompetence...but saying that stitch held in place... but the preterm labour contractions couldnt be stopped and caused my cervix to dilate. i wudnt wish IC OR PTL on anyone not even my worst enemy. doc wants to do the wait and see approach this time round as losing a baby at 20 weeks and having a preemie at 26 weeks isnt enough evidence for a stitch...dumb docs...xxx


----------



## AP

Dippy is he mad? FFS!

You're 19 weeks now, do u have someone to ask about the OPPTIMUM trial? If you're not having a stitch in the end then I'd recommend it. X


----------



## AP

I'm gonna stalk neufera..... Hmm....


----------



## Lottie86

Sandi: I don't know anything about GD but I hope they can sort you out so it doesn't cause any probs. I wonder if that could explain why Alex was so big for her gestation as doesn't GD cause big babies?

Dippy: That's awful they won't give you a stitch especially if they gave you one last time, makes no sense at all :wacko:


----------



## Lottie86

Has anyone heard from Olivia's Mum at all?


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> Sandi: I don't know anything about GD but I hope they can sort you out so it doesn't cause any probs. I wonder if that could explain why Alex was so big for her gestation as doesn't GD cause big babies

EXACTLY my thoughts too, I said that to David.

Ok I googled it says those with PCOS are more at risk of developing it? I have PCOS, it explains Alexs weight, too I was never a big eater while pregnant and I'm not now. and explains the sugaring my urine at22 weeks.... Idunno, I am Suss...


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> Has anyone heard from Olivia's Mum at all?

I did the week before she was due to have baby...but that's it, I suspect baby is here now?


----------



## mummy3

Sb, I don't now much about GD only that it can give bigger babies, can it be controlled by diet?:flower:


----------



## AP

Yeah i think so, i did cone aceoss the words pre eclampsia though :/


----------



## nkbapbt

Thanks for avatar comments! :flower: I will be finding out what baby is packing for sure, I can't wait for anything....why else would I be in this section? (ok I know bad joke..but come on we need to laugh!)

I am so angry at my boobs. They make me take all these bloody herbs to keep my milk supply up, when all I had to do was get pregnant again apparently? I am dieing in pain ladies. I am FULL of milk! FULL! Ive had leaky boobs since 6 weeks. And now I am letting down every bloody time Lakai is in the cradle position (any time I rock him to sleep...so twice a day!), I let down typing "let down". :cry:

I talked to my doctor who was like "oh well you can't do anything about it, it can cause preterm labor". I knew that, but how can I have full boobs for 26 weeks!? I remember with pumping after a few weeks my let down, backed off. Would pumping be so bad? 

HELP! My boobs need your advice. :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Don't pump!!!! Apparently nipple stimulation can cause preterm labour so I wouldn't risk it. I'm not having major let down like you are but I'm all milky too, not helped by the fact Findlay thinks squeezing my boobs and nipple twiddling is a brilliant hobby :wacko:


----------



## AP

Findlay is a wee perv I'm telling you. :nope: butter would melt and all but I know his game.....


Nic, I feel for you Hun. But ive had milky boobies all the way from when I was 18 weeks with Alex til I got pregnant again. Ok, maybe not as much as you, but still. I have em back but I'm not as leaky as before. :/ where's me milk! :shock: I want to breastfeed his time, David wants me to breastfeed more than I do :rofl: he gets awful proud at these things.....

Just leave em, totally leave em Hun.


----------



## Lottie86

I really really want to breastfeed this time too, I never wanted to with Findlay which is why I expressed but there's no way I could look after Findlay, bump and exclusively express for a year again so I'm going to give the direct breastfeeding a go. Apparently we can do it in the Moby wrap Sandi so hands free feeding :thumbup:


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> Findlay is a wee perv I'm telling you. :nope: butter would melt and all but I know his game.....


:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AP

Oooh I did read that....... This moby wrap malarky looks confusing though. Gonna get a teddy out and try it one day lol


----------



## nkbapbt

I am for sure BF if I can. I won't pump, as I know nipple stim can for sure cause labor. But my gawd, these things are KILLING me. Lakai doesn't help he sticks his head (well tries) down the front of my shirt all the time! Trying to motor boat me! 

I am going to try mastering the hands free wrap/sling feeding too.


----------



## AP

I think our babies add to it. Alex never had an interest in bf but now she's allllwats battering about the boobs. You're a lit late,lex....


----------



## Lianne1986

when are u goin for GD test sandi?
i have always thought if i cud have had GD with tyler, he was 5lb 5oz at 32 weeks. altho they arnt sure if he as born at 36 weeks. 

my dates say he was born at 36wks there dates they gave me i wud have been 32 weeks.

i am really thirsty atm but i only had my urine tested on tuesday and it was all clear! 
so i doubt i have.

im going to express milk for baby and forumla feed if neccassary.


----------



## AP

Girls girls girls

I jumped onto Alexs Facebook group page and found Olivias mums tracked me down and left a message



> Hi hun its olivias mum from bnb,just letting you know that Grace was born on the 14th at 28+4,shes ventilated but doing ok,having some trouble with her blood not Clotting so waiting on test results,i forgot how stressful this is!i cant log on bnb but there are pics of her on my profile :) hope your doing well x x x

I'll see if she wants me to show u some pics, ive added her to my personal FB page xx


----------



## you&me

SB...please pass on my congratulations :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

aww congratulations to her. :hugs:

id love to see pics.

hope everyone is doin ok x


----------



## nkbapbt

Pass on my congrats too!


----------



## mummy3

Nic, I wouldn't pump, I bf Anja up until 16 weeks this pregnancy then told to stop and not stimulate the breasts to try and prevent preterm labour, thankfully she was pretty much self weaned anyway. All you can do really is lots of breast pads and try to avoid triggers as much as possble.

Dippy :hugs: Sorry I missed your explanation earlier, I can't believe they won't give you a stitch thats awful:nope: Sandi has some good advice about the trials though.

Lol Sandi, I'm pretty sure pre-eclampsia is linked to just about everything! Good luck with the diabetes test I've just learned its mandatory here so off for mine on tuesday.

Good news here though, we had a 4d scan yesterday and Eilidh has an estimated weight of 2lb :shock:
 



Attached Files:







BABY_6.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AP

2pm is fab Amy! Loving the piccy too! Xxxx


----------



## AP

2 pound even. Stupid pad lol


----------



## Lianne1986

wow mummy, 2lb is great. 

lovely pic x


----------



## AP

Wooooah even day gets scarier, 28+5 bugger me!

grace seems to be doing well, I'll refrain from giving details though, that's for olivias mum to announce ;)

Got the midwife tomorrow, oh gotta get a tooth out(so not driving!) and Alex has her first dietician appointment. :dohh: it's gnu be a busy day, I struggle to walk as it is :rofl:


----------



## you&me

You are sooooooooooooo preggars SB :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

blimey u do have a busy day!


----------



## AP

you&me said:


> You are sooooooooooooo preggars SB :happydance:

I think so too.... Unless the test was an evap line....:wacko:

:rofl:

Oh I meant OH was getting a tooth out. Not me. Lol. He told me once he had all his teeth but he lied, he qualified for Jeremy Kyle all along and he never told me.:nope: shocking I tell you....


----------



## Lianne1986

Lmao.

i swear i will neva eva have another tooth out again!!!


----------



## clairec81

Good to hear you've got Dietician apt Sandi, is it Stirling or Larbert, we've had links with both and the women are really nice and helpful. If you don't mind me asking is Alex linked with a dietician simply because she was a premmie? I followed your posts and she seems to be doing so well with feeding (lumps etc) and her pics are gorgeous - she looks like a good weight too - or am i just getting so used to Erin being teeny that I think every baby is huge!:wacko:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Congratulations Olivias mum!!


----------



## AP

clairec81 said:


> Good to hear you've got Dietician apt Sandi, is it Stirling or Larbert, we've had links with both and the women are really nice and helpful. If you don't mind me asking is Alex linked with a dietician simply because she was a premmie? I followed your posts and she seems to be doing so well with feeding (lumps etc) and her pics are gorgeous - she looks like a good weight too - or am i just getting so used to Erin being teeny that I think every baby is huge!:wacko:

Hey Claire 
I meant to come back to this last night and forgot, I got carried away with the tv lol.
I'm at Edinburgh sick kids for the dietician. She only got the dietician because at a neonatal check up about 4 months ago the nurse believed that alex should have been doing better than eating plain purees. 

However she may have been blinded because her LO was the same age and full term, she was clearly comparing them.

Anyway she referred us to the dietician. In the meantime,waiting for the appointment, Alex basically flicked a switched and managed to eat lumps. It's improved month by month and she's doing great with normal foods now.

I'll bash up a thread in a min because the appointment went well. Are you having probs with Erin eating lumps? Xxxx


----------



## AP

I'm gonna ask for a water birth :shock:

Sod it.... No harm asking! :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

thats the way to think girl! 

hope they say yes!


----------



## AP

She said if I get to 37 weeks then she doesn't see why not, it's a yes!


----------



## clairec81

sb22 said:


> clairec81 said:
> 
> 
> Good to hear you've got Dietician apt Sandi, is it Stirling or Larbert, we've had links with both and the women are really nice and helpful. If you don't mind me asking is Alex linked with a dietician simply because she was a premmie? I followed your posts and she seems to be doing so well with feeding (lumps etc) and her pics are gorgeous - she looks like a good weight too - or am i just getting so used to Erin being teeny that I think every baby is huge!:wacko:
> 
> Hey Claire
> I meant to come back to this last night and forgot, I got carried away with the tv lol.
> I'm at Edinburgh sick kids for the dietician. She only got the dietician because at a neonatal check up about 4 months ago the nurse believed that alex should have been doing better than eating plain purees.
> 
> However she may have been blinded because her LO was the same age and full term, she was clearly comparing them.
> 
> Anyway she referred us to the dietician. In the meantime,waiting for the appointment, Alex basically flicked a switched and managed to eat lumps. It's improved month by month and she's doing great with normal foods now.
> 
> I'll bash up a thread in a min because the appointment went well. Are you having probs with Erin eating lumps? XxxxClick to expand...

Ah right i remember reading how she just seemed to turn a corner - well done Alex! Erin is not great with lumps. She was doing better before her surgery, the dietician said its normal to loose confidence again due to being ventilated and NG fed again whilst in hosp. She's a wee toad though, told to try bite and dissolve foods and she can finish a bowl or watsits, puts whole quavers in her mouth, polishes off prawn crackers etc but sneak a wee soft carrot into her puree and she will find it - at least now she manages to spit it out rather than gag and vomit! Dietician told us to go back to puree's and allow her to build her confidence gradually so we'll see. Puree's actually suit me as i can pack in more calories - she is only 13 and half pounds at 13 months so every but counts!:haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

happy 29 weeks sb x


----------



## AP

Iiiiiiim so happy! :) 29 weeks. I was born this gestation! Im gonna like, be more pregnant that my mum was with me!

Ooh my head :rofl:

Went for glucose test today, wont get result til next week :(
Got my fat arse some more maternity jeans. Hurrah for the sales! 
And i have everything in for babys buggy. Doubles kit, raincover, even adaptors that turn the second seat into a bouncer....

....all except 1 thing

.... The actual buggy :grr:

Kiddicare have changed the date 3 times now. Im fuming!


----------



## Lottie86

Wow the second seat turning into a bouncer sounds brilliant!! :thumbup:

Grrrr about the actual pushchair not turning up though :growlmad:

I hope the results of the glucose test come back ok so you can have your water birth. Is it just a blood test or do you have to eat/drink a certain amount of glucose for the test?


----------



## AP

Lottie i had to fast from midnight to appointment. I got my bloids taken, then had to drink 410mls of Lucozade, and go back for another test 2 hours later.

Which was totally fine but oooooh the heartburn!


----------



## Lottie86

Oooo I'd be bouncing off the ceiling after that much sugar! :haha: 

Are you suffering badly with the heartburn? :hugs:


----------



## AP

Really bad :( poppin gaviscon like sweeties. :( Specially during the night
Getting a prescription tomorrow cause its costing a bomb :(


----------



## Lottie86

Oooo not good :( Have you tried Zantac instead in case that works better for you?


----------



## AP

Sure have. I stole alexs lol. Its finished lol! :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

LOL! At least if you get a prescription it will save you lots of money which means more money to spend on bread for Alex to keep up with her toast habit :haha: I nearly had a Tena moment when I read about her music and toast on your FB earlier hehe


----------



## AP

Lot tie she's crazy, you know, we were in star bucks today and we could only take her mind off crawling and causing a riot in there by handing her the iPhone with a bit of gaga and Bruno mars.... :dohh: :rofl:

She got pretty excited and pulled my top,flashing at everyone :blush: we could only laugh!


----------



## AP

How is everyone, we're all quiet, quiets good, or not? :wacko: wheres the updates!!!

Well, here I am 29+1, I mean, oh. My. God. Seriously. Every day is a massive bonus for me, I feel luckier and luckier.

I'm still so sore with SPD though, small price to pay and I can't moan, but fuck. :dohh:


----------



## you&me

Heya SB...glad things are going well, other than the SPD!!

I had an abnormal smear result today, I have CIN3, the stage lower than cancer, means they have discovered my whole cervix has pre-cancerous cells, so am having treatment within the next 3 weeks or so :nope:

Hope all of you other ladies and bumps are doing okay :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me :hugs: hope the treatment goes well for u, will u keep us updated please? x

nothing much to report from me, apart from like sb the spd. i feel like i literally have his head between my legs now lol chris says im walkin like a duck. 
but i cant complain im still pregnant!!


----------



## mummy3

You and me:hugs:

Sorry I've away a few days, its been a whirlwind, ob on monday decided my cervix was funnelling so into hospital for complete bedrest, including bedpan :shock: had steroids etc. Thankfully perinatology determined it was not funnelling and that my cervix is postioned strangely but is defo getting shorter. So completely thought she was coming at 25 weeks:cry: I'm home now though and bac on my original restrictions.

Sandi, Anja has problems eating as well, but it seems limited to dairy products. Yay for the waterbirth:happydance:

Is zantac the same as ranitidine? That stuff works wonders!


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: mummy. hope baby stays put for a few weeks yet :) x


----------



## AP

Yep it sure is amy xxxx


----------



## nkbapbt

M3 - I hope little one stays put. :hugs:

You&Me: I hope everything goes ok. :hugs: 

(on a totally different note, I cannot believe you got results the same day! I can't get mine for three flipping weeks! I think I need to move!)

I only scrolled up this last page sorry ladies. I have a wicked flu, I was up most the night with Lakai trying to sleep ON TOP of me. I love this kid, but he is beyond sucky and cuddly. He needs to be skin to skin with me, even if its just his hand touching me. I love it sometimes...but at 3am when you are sick and pregnant. AHHH He won't cuddle with his dad, to the point he gets himself so upset he sometimes pukes! He won't rock with his dad and he loves loves loves rocking in the rocking chair with me.

Its a hot mess!


----------



## Lianne1986

i know what u mean about skin to skin, tyler is 6 an loves rubbing ppls skin. he puts his fingers in (the 2 middle ones) and will rub my arm, my back, my belly, sometimes annoying when im trying to do sumthing, but so cute lol

when he was little he used to sit with his hand down in between my boobs lol stopped him when he was 2 it looked wrong :haha:


----------



## dippy

ladies im stressed. my baby was born at 26 weeks and now im pregnant again im a little bit stressed about whether ill get past that, whether ill end up with another preemie, whether ill even get to 26 weeks. 

im 20 weeks now and feel like the next 8 weeks are guna b the slowest ever.

how can i get rid of that anxiousness and worry.


----------



## AP

Oh dippy I wish I could help.

In personal experience those weeks were rough for me, but as I hit our milestone (27+4) I've started to chill out and have a bit of faith, whereas before I was convinced I wouldn't get here. 

Every day since then feels like such a bonus, which kinda makes up for all the previous worry!


----------



## dippy

i know i have to take one day at a time. dont you just wish u could get a fast forward to the future machine.

i cant wait till im more pregnant than i was before. x


----------



## aob1013

We will be TTC in August. Can't wait!

However i was wondering, do you think they will let me have a home birth this time? Or not because of my previous emergency section etc?


----------



## AP

AOB my midwife said I could have a water birth this time so long as I reach term, I guessing similar would apply? But I would definatley recommend discussing your TTC plans with a doctor or someone just so you know what would be ahead of you. :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Right girlies!
I don't have gestational diabetes, it's official. Wahey!

Gonna stalk neufera right now, we met on an old forum I was on when I was TTC.


----------



## aob1013

sb22 said:


> AOB my midwife said I could have a water birth this time so long as I reach term, I guessing similar would apply? But I would definatley recommend discussing your TTC plans with a doctor or someone just so you know what would be ahead of you. :thumbup:

Thanks Sandie :flower:

Another Q, do you get monitored more in future pregnancies once you have had a preterm birth? x


----------



## Lottie86

Yay for not having GD :happydance:


----------



## you&me

Ally, they will probably want you in hospital for a VBAC attempt, just incase the delivery has to result in another section :hugs:

Yay for no GD SB, 30 weeks tomorrow...woahhhhhhh, get you!!!


----------



## you&me

I really wanna join this thread again as preggars :haha: although I haven't really left it even after having Amber :blush:

Just gotta wait for my nasty cells evacuation treatment, then hopefullyyyyyyyyyyy.....


----------



## AP

Ahhhh another beanie has been born...I'm giving no details though, I did leave a message to say to pop by and update us on the news :)


----------



## AP

You&me I'm excited for you! How is Amber doin? Xxx


----------



## AP

aob1013 said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> AOB my midwife said I could have a water birth this time so long as I reach term, I guessing similar would apply? But I would definatley recommend discussing your TTC plans with a doctor or someone just so you know what would be ahead of you. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Sandie :flower:
> 
> Another Q, do you get monitored more in future pregnancies once you have had a preterm birth? xClick to expand...

Generally, yes Hun. It's often after 12 weeks though- I got hormonal and cried and posted in GS because I thought I wasn't gonna get looked after and I was petrified :rofl:

Sometimes you get consultant care, which is good. I see the consultant every four weeks and they just check every things ok, and in my case, take swabs to check for infection, because that's all they can pin Alexs birth on. :shrug:

I've only ever had 1 extra scan though, and that was only to measure my cervix to rule cervical incompetence out. 

All my other scans have been at the early pregnancy unit(because of my previous miscarriages) and via the OPPTIMUM trial, which is worth asking about too. I found doing the trial has been beneficial because they have been there to reassure me between other appointments and they can measure cervix too :) the lady who does it explained that if I know anyone who's even just TTC, to go have a chat with whosever in charge in your area.


Why was Leni early again Hun? Xxxx


----------



## Lottie86

Ooooo how exciting! I look forward to reading an update :)

I had an "OMG there is a small person in me" moment last night when I found bump on the doppler :rofl: I must have sounded like a mad person wandering round the house going "omg I'm pregnant, I'm pregnant" and poor Sandi got a message to that effect on FB lol. 

Is it possible to get BH at almost 15 weeks? I had them from 19 weeks with Findlay and I would swear that was what I just had a minute ago but I didn't think you could get them this early??

I've got an appt through to see my lupus in pregnancy consultant down in London at the start of March so that is fab and I will see what he wants to do with me other than take his usual 13 vials of blood to check all my organs and bits and find out how often he wants me to have growth scans done. I'm anticipating him putting me on blood thinners as well as my usual meds but we'll see what he says. 
Either just before or just after that appt comes breaking the news to my Mum, eek! Well I might not exactly need to break the news once she opens the door to me as I'll be almost 21 weeks by then and my normally perfectly flat tummy is no longer in any way flat so goodness knows what it will be like by then!


----------



## AP

I am such a tube I forgot to mail you back lol! I will do once lexi has her lunch, be back soon !!!


----------



## Lottie86

Lol no worries!


----------



## Agiboma

you&me said:


> I really wanna join this thread again as preggars :haha: although I haven't really left it even after having Amber :blush:
> 
> Just gotta wait for my nasty cells evacuation treatment, then hopefullyyyyyyyyyyy.....

lol im aching to join the thread also but @ the same time im really SCARED :haha:


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> You&me I'm excited for you! How is Amber doin? Xxx

She is great, thanks for asking :flower:

Had her weighed today and the little fatty is 13lbs 14ozs :saywhat: I checked Reagan's red book and she reached the same weight at 27 weeks!!...It is so weird, Reagan was tiny for so long and stayed my little baby for what seemed forever, Amber has already lost that newborn look because she is so chunky!!


----------



## Sherri81

OMG, SB, you are pretty much term now!! Well... what I think of as term anyways :roll:

Lottie, I can't believe you haven't told your mom yet! On one level, I get it, but its your mom!! I couldn't put this over on my mom. She saw the area on my arm where I'd had bloods done, and she was all in my face 'why did they draw blood again? You just had your progesterone test 3 days ago? So why did you do another blood test? Are you pregnant? Do they think you are? They think you are, don't they?'

It was like the Inquisition! So I had to admit that yes, they thought I was pregnant. And I asked her not to tell my dad, because he's the one who never wants me to TTC again after a loss. And she held out for about 2 weeks before she told him :(

Still haven't told my brother's though....


----------



## Lottie86

Sherri: I live nearly 650 miles away from my Mum though so I only get to see her around twice a year anyway plus she isn't in good health. She got rushed into hospital by ambulance just before Christmas with more heart problems and was told she needed to be kept as stress free as poss, when she told me that there was no way I could put all this stress on her at that point. Hopefully her chemo drugs will have started to kick in by the time I see her in March and so her heart won't be flaring up and I'll be able to tell her.


You&me: Fab news on Ambers weight :thumbup: She's heavier than Findlay lol.


----------



## aob1013

sb22 said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> AOB my midwife said I could have a water birth this time so long as I reach term, I guessing similar would apply? But I would definatley recommend discussing your TTC plans with a doctor or someone just so you know what would be ahead of you. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Sandie :flower:
> 
> Another Q, do you get monitored more in future pregnancies once you have had a preterm birth? xClick to expand...
> 
> Generally, yes Hun. It's often after 12 weeks though- I got hormonal and cried and posted in GS because I thought I wasn't gonna get looked after and I was petrified :rofl:
> 
> Sometimes you get consultant care, which is good. I see the consultant every four weeks and they just check every things ok, and in my case, take swabs to check for infection, because that's all they can pin Alexs birth on. :shrug:
> 
> I've only ever had 1 extra scan though, and that was only to measure my cervix to rule cervical incompetence out.
> 
> All my other scans have been at the early pregnancy unit(because of my previous miscarriages) and via the OPPTIMUM trial, which is worth asking about too. I found doing the trial has been beneficial because they have been there to reassure me between other appointments and they can measure cervix too :) the lady who does it explained that if I know anyone who's even just TTC, to go have a chat with whosever in charge in your area.
> 
> 
> Why was Leni early again Hun? XxxxClick to expand...

Thank you for the reassurance hun :hugs:

Good question .. i have never really been given an answer. The said it could be because i had group b strep. I haven't been given a definitive answer though x


----------



## AP

AOB you sound like a perfect candidate Hun. If u want me to find out the contacts for your area, I can. The OPPTIMUM trial is based at my hospital :) I knew a few girls on BnB who live way far away and are offered it.


----------



## aob1013

sb22 said:


> AOB you sound like a perfect candidate Hun. If u want me to find out the contacts for your area, I can. The OPPTIMUM trial is based at my hospital :) I knew a few girls on BnB who live way far away and are offered it.

Oh please Sandie if you don't mind xxx


----------



## AP

Sherri81 said:


> OMG, SB, you are pretty much term now!! Well... what I think of as term anyways :roll:
> .

Sherri I have pointed this out already on this thread but I really don't think those remarks are the most supportive on this thread.

There are many mummies I know who reached a few weeks short of term. Who reached even 32 weeks+ , but because of their prematurity they have incurred more issues than say, my 27 weeker.

There is no 'safe gestation' when it comes to preemies and I think a bit of consideration is in order, especially as there are a few members here who will not take so kindly to that statement but won't say anything.

Personally I am beginning to think you think I don't have a purpose in this section.


----------



## Lottie86

Sherri81 said:


> OMG, SB, you are pretty much term now!!

She's nowhere near term Sherri! She'll only be 30 weeks tomorrow!!! If 30 weeks is 'pretty much term' then obviously I shouldn't even be in here with my 35 weeker as he must be classed as well and truly overdue!


----------



## nkbapbt

Sherri81 said:


> OMG, SB, you are pretty much term now!! Well... what I think of as term anyways :roll:
> 
> Lottie, I can't believe you haven't told your mom yet! On one level, I get it, but its your mom!! I couldn't put this over on my mom.

Sorry but I think your comment to Sandi is bit offensive, 29 weeks is not "pretty much" term. 37 weeks is. And because this is a support thread for preemie parents who are currently pregnant, that comment is not very supportive. I get you have different feelings/views about it due to your history. But I think you need to be a bit more sensitive to other people. 

There are other preemie parents on this thread and this section of the forum who have 32 weekers and older who have many issues...more than Lakai even. 

Like sb22 said and I have said before, there is no "safe gestation" and 29 weeks is far from term!

And regarding Lottie, all I can say is...you don't know the full story about her and her mom. Or Lottie's situation, so there is nothing more to be said about that. 

Just my humble opinion, take it or leave it.

I have always tried to be supportive of you, so I hope you will be not too offended by my opinion.

Anyways on another topic...when you went MIA for so long, I looked at some of your old posts (not stalking I swear...ok a little) and saw you were down here. Oddly enough I was at Women's when you were, since I know so many people who work there I asked around to see if I could find you (just to drop off some flowers at the nurses station on your floor..not to actually harass you! :winkwink:). But no one could find you! :dohh:


----------



## indy and lara

sb22 said:


> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, SB, you are pretty much term now!! Well... what I think of as term anyways :roll:
> .
> 
> Sherri I have pointed this out already on this thread but I really don't think those remarks are the most supportive on this thread.
> 
> There are many mummies I know who reached a few weeks short of term. Who reached even 32 weeks+ , but because of their prematurity they have incurred more issues than say, my 27 weeker.
> 
> There is no 'safe gestation' when it comes to preemies and I think a bit of consideration is in order, especially as there are a few members here who will not take so kindly to that statement but won't say anything.
> 
> Personally I am beginning to think you think I don't have a purpose in this section.Click to expand...

Honestly I can't quite believe the statement from the OP here. Sandi, you are one calm lady to have put this quite as well as you have.


----------



## indy and lara

aob1013 said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> AOB my midwife said I could have a water birth this time so long as I reach term, I guessing similar would apply? But I would definatley recommend discussing your TTC plans with a doctor or someone just so you know what would be ahead of you. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Sandie :flower:
> 
> Another Q, do you get monitored more in future pregnancies once you have had a preterm birth? xClick to expand...
> 
> Generally, yes Hun. It's often after 12 weeks though- I got hormonal and cried and posted in GS because I thought I wasn't gonna get looked after and I was petrified :rofl:
> 
> Sometimes you get consultant care, which is good. I see the consultant every four weeks and they just check every things ok, and in my case, take swabs to check for infection, because that's all they can pin Alexs birth on. :shrug:
> 
> I've only ever had 1 extra scan though, and that was only to measure my cervix to rule cervical incompetence out.
> 
> All my other scans have been at the early pregnancy unit(because of my previous miscarriages) and via the OPPTIMUM trial, which is worth asking about too. I found doing the trial has been beneficial because they have been there to reassure me between other appointments and they can measure cervix too :) the lady who does it explained that if I know anyone who's even just TTC, to go have a chat with whosever in charge in your area.
> 
> 
> Why was Leni early again Hun? XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the reassurance hun :hugs:
> 
> Good question .. i have never really been given an answer. The said it could be because i had group b strep. I haven't been given a definitive answer though xClick to expand...

They are keen to recruit for OPPTIMUM. It was suggested for us for a future PG as I have had 2 preterm births now. If you go to their webpage you can contact the team and request login access. https://www.opptimum.org.uk/

I don't really understand why they have not done extra scans Sandi as they were scan crazy with Emma at the ERI. But your bump is looking fabby though!!!


----------



## AP

indy and lara said:


> I don't really understand why they have not done extra scans Sandi as they were scan crazy with Emma at the ERI. But your bump is looking fabby though!!!

I think just because of Alexs birth, her growth was fine, everything was fine right up til that day. Even when I had her no infection was found, they can only thin it was an unknown infection. 

Sadly they admitted they can't pick up every infection.

I had an EPU at 7 weeks
13 weeks dating
17 weeks cervical
20 weeks anomaly 
23 weeks cervix again but only via OPPTIMUM 

Opptimum asked about Alexs birthweight 2 weeks ago but because she was such a good weight, and diabetes has been out ruled, and I'm measuring spot on, they don't think it's worth another.


----------



## AP

indy and lara said:


> Honestly I can't quite believe the statement from the OP here. Sandi, you are one calm lady to have put this quite as well as you have.

The thread has been great and it will be great in the future to look at the stats, it would be a shame to have it let down.

I completely understand how gestation can be a sore subject when you are a mum to a preemie.Both ways. There's the

A)How come their baby was gestationally younger yet less issues
Or
B) Their baby was gestationally older and therefore they haven't had it as hard.

It took me a long time to fully understand it wasn't about gestation. I still have pangs of jealousy when i seen near-term preemies on here, i will admit, but i will never say anything other than give my support. One day in NICU or 100, is one too many.

I used to be very bitter towards others because they had an older (gestationally speaking) preemie, but I have learnt a massive deal on Baby And Bump, and through friends and Bliss, and Dona's Bliss meetings. And lottie's experience opened my eyes when I met her here. 

There isn't a place for it. Every preemie, every story is different.


----------



## indy and lara

sb22 said:


> indy and lara said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I can't quite believe the statement from the OP here. Sandi, you are one calm lady to have put this quite as well as you have.
> 
> The thread has been great and it will be great in the future to look at the stats, it would be a shame to have it let down.
> 
> I completely understand how gestation can be a sore subject when you are a mum to a preemie.Both ways. There's the
> 
> A)How come their baby was gestationally younger yet less issues
> Or
> B) Their baby was gestationally older and therefore they haven't had it as hard.
> 
> It took me a long time to fully understand it wasn't about gestation. I still have pangs of jealousy when i seen near-term preemies on here, i will admit, but i will never say anything other than give my support. One day in NICU or 100, is one too many.
> 
> I used to be very bitter towards others because they had an older (gestationally speaking) preemie, but I have learnt a massive deal on Baby And Bump, and through friends and Bliss, and Dona's Bliss meetings. And lottie's experience opened my eyes when I met her here.
> 
> There isn't a place for it. Every preemie, every story is different.Click to expand...

I think when you have been on the otherside of pregnancy you have a different view. 

I went into labour at 35 weeks this time and never expected,even at that point to have a baby who was okay for 2 hours and then stop breathing. The docs expected her to go to NICU but with a APGAR of 9 we thought we were out of the woods but we weren't and still ended up at NICU. 

Then on the otherside of the coin I found it very, very hard to cope after Bobo died, hearing about other 24 weekers who survived. And yes, as unpretty as it is to admit, I was jealous. But Bobo's situation was unique to him and his own set of circumstances.


----------



## nkbapbt

I think it's 100% natural to be jealous hon. I don't think even thinking "why me" or "why my child" is wrong. I have to admit when I talk about Lakai and how he is doing apart of me feels bad, like I am bragging and though I am not...I hate to think of the preemie mom's who have 23-24 weekers who didn't survive or who are not doing well that might be hurt, jealous or sadden by reading it.
:hugs:


----------



## aob1013

Jealousy is so so so so normal!

I was saying to sb22 only last week how only now, nearly 6 months months after it all happened how i am only now starting to get jealous of other mums near full term. I am aslo jealous of the nurses (who i am thankful for as they saved his life and worked so hard) who changed his first nappy, held him first, touched him first, looked into his eyes first, gave him MY milk first, responded to his cried first, doing my job because my body is so shit and i couldn't do it myself!!!


----------



## AP

nkbapbt said:


> I think it's 100% natural to be jealous hon. I don't think even thinking "why me" or "why my child" is wrong.

Course not, it's part of the healing process, as is discussing this as well, because I'm sure we will all have had something to think about tonight, and I hope we can all help each other to accept our situations and in turn respect others.


----------



## 25weeker

Indy and Lara I feel the same as you wondering why couldn't both my girls have survived. I would imagine it's perfectly normal but doesn't make it easier.

Lottie my mum lives in NI and if I were to get pregnant again I wouldn't tell her until I really needed too. In other words until I couldn't hide it anymore! My mum is such a worrier and I couldn't deal with her panicking as well as my own fears!

Don't belong in this thread but like to know how everyone is doing. You are all very brave taking the plunge again. I am not sure I ever will!


----------



## Lottie86

*HAPPY 30 WEEKS SANDI!!!! * :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm sooooo thrilled for you to have got this far :D :D


----------



## AP

Ooooooh myyyyy gooooood!?!


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Happy happy 30 weeks SB.....yay!!! :happydance:

I watched one born every minute on catch up last night, and there was a midwife who said something along the terms of: 'no woman who goes through childbirth is a failure, how can they be? Regardless of how baby comes out etc, having a child is not a failure'...it was something like that anyway...so so true, I never ever looked at it like that before.

:flower: Ally, your body is not shit!! 

Lottie, just seen your new ticker....does that mean bubba in the oven is a girly?


----------



## Lottie86

I have no idea what bump is :) Boy would be better for us really as unless we end up having to build an extension to provide a downstairs bedroom and wetroom for Findlay then they'll both be sharing a room. 


Feeling a bit sorry for myself today as I have run out of my antisickness tablets (should be getting new supply on Thursday :thumbup:) and so I feel pants. I've been sick 3 times this morning already and I'm still feeling really queasy so I'm all shaky and wobbly which isn't great when it comes to carrying Findlay around everywhere. I can't wait until my prescriptions arrive back at the gps!!


----------



## aob1013

I can't wait to feel sick again hehe!


----------



## aob1013

Oh and Happy 30 weeks Sandie! Soo happy for you!


----------



## Mumof42009

Sorry to butt in on your thread lovely ladies, I drop by now and again to keep up with how your pregnancy's are going and could not believe anybody would ever say they class 30 weeks as term :growlmad: doesn't matter what gestation up until 37 weeks its classed as premature.
Happy 30 weeks sb :hugs: xx


----------



## you&me

I saw the post, but didn't comment earlier.

30 weeks is far from term...my first was born at 29 weeks, weighing just 2lbs 5ozs and spent 7 weeks in NICU/SCBU...:nope:


----------



## AP

You&me, I was born just after 29 weeks! :dohh: 

You know, its funny, i never understood prematurity at all when I was young. My dad used to get drunk and tell me how i weighed just less than a bag of sugar, and i used to reply "Yeah yeah i know" but when you're younger you dont even think about what that actually means!
And i remember telling someone at school that my mum had me nearly 3 months early and they said "That's impossible"
If only I could show them now.....

How has everyones days been?

I woke up certain my FFN test was today, its not, it's tomorrow :dohh: :rofl:

Alex slept all night no complaints, without a bedtime bottle! I got into the habit of using it to get her to sleep :( but last night she drank milk about an hour before bed so refused anymore. i popped her into her cot and it was touch and go but after a bit of grumbling, she went to sleep. We were delighted, it was the one habit we needed to break before baby arrives. 

Watch this, ive jinxed it now :rofl:

My double buggy is up! so i had a mess around yesterday while DH was at work

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs254.snc6/180266_499747444317_514829317_5909783_6789202_n.jpg


----------



## clairec81

Happy 30 sandi! Love the double buggy. We got a side-by-side but i love yours, baby is gonna be v comfy in there and Alex looks happy with her new seat too.


----------



## AP

Hey girlies, how r we all doing. You're too quiet! :rofl:

I Had another positive ffn test today , but had an unexpected scan too which was a nice surprise. My update is in my journal (just click my pregnancy ticker and it'll take you there)


----------



## Anna_due Dec

you&me said:


> I saw the post, but didn't comment earlier.
> 
> 30 weeks is far from term...my first was born at 29 weeks, weighing just 2lbs 5ozs and spent 7 weeks in NICU/SCBU...:nope:

ok i agree that 30 weeks is far from term BUT at the risk of being unpopular. I don't know if anyone has noticed the mummy in questions tickers. Maybe "term" is the wrong word but "great chance of survival and no long term implications" would probably be accurate. I've had a variety of prems 27, 31 and 34 weeks so i've spent a lot of time in the nicu and i know the number doesn't indicate size or health but the statistics are good. I think she was just saying from her perspective 30 weeks is a gestation that for her seems like a dream...In fact i think she was saying "congratulations you're at a pretty safe level" For me i just wanted to get to 34 weeks, for others just getting to 24 is enough. We've discussed "perspective" before. I agree we need to be careful about what we say but as i said take a look at he tickers and i'll think you can see what "perspective" she's looking from. I don't think she meant any harm. Having said that i'm hoping everyone reaches the magic 38 weeks xx


----------



## nkbapbt

I think you have a point Anna...and maybe it's totally what she meant. I don't think I feel personally comfortable assuming on her behalf though. All I can say is, while I respect her situation...she has been following this thread (maybe not super closely but she has been in and out) and knows how stressed Sandi is..so to say to a woman who is stressed in the manor in which it was said (what I found most upsetting myself) was the main issue IMO.

Not to mention Sandi was born at 29 weeks..so let's face it all around that comment hits home for Sandi in a few ways. I would think? Sandi correct me if I am wrong?!


----------



## AP

Yeah.

But its not the first time on this thread or forum that someones been hurt by her. Sorry :shrug: its the second time ive been made to feel like ive got this far and shouldnt worry.


----------



## AP

This is our scan pic! 
I found it so weird watching this baby on screen when atbthis point, Alex was nearly 3 weeks old and we seen her for real?!?!

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx359/alexsmall/b3e803b4.jpg


----------



## AP

Well hospital bag is properly finished. Its hard to know whst you need when u havent packed one before! Has anyone heard from lianne? Shes been so quiet?


----------



## nkbapbt

Awe great scan pic! And I bet it is weird seeing baby on screen...but kinda cool at the same time right?

I don't want to beat a dead topic but sorry I totally forgot about the other times and hurtful things being said. Sorry.

Where is everyone? This is not a thread you can just disappear from ladies!! :hugs:

I am on my way to bedrest I think, I am on my doctor's current idea of bed rest as of yesterday. I can still do things, but if I get more bleeding/cramping game over and I have to rest till it stops..and if it doesn't then I will be on full bedrest. I hate not being able to do things!

For some odd reason my doctor refuses to go with the dates the latest US showed, of being a week ahead. She is so stuck on the 6 week US being correct..and the one at 13.5 weeks being wrong! Is this normal?

I hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Wantabean

hey guys :wave: just wanted to point out that term doesnt always mean your baby is gona be fine. i had Cameron at 38weeks and he was very ill to the point we got told that if we were gona christen him then we had to do asap. 
i got the jealousy thing 2 but the other way round. i got very jealous when i seen these little babies that were premature getting to leave nnicu and my baby was this whopping 6lb8 38weeker. i didnt understand why my huge baby was so ill when all the other littler babies were leaving ( i now understand that prob most of those bubs had been in for a hell of a long time and had come through loads but at the time i just didnt understand) sorry for butting in but i thought that 37weeks and nothing would go wrong and it did. hope you are all doing good :) xxx


----------



## AP

Hey nic
What was the differences between the two US? 
Obviously it kinda matters going by lakais story and gestation ykwim? 

Xxxxx


----------



## Agiboma

A lot has happened since i peeped in on you ladies last, but as a read though the many pages all i saw was INSPIRATION all of us premie moms have a unique story as to how we got this title/disignation. I guess what im trying to say is that we may say things on this thread that seem inocent to us @ the time but may be unerving to others at the end of the day itruly think we are all wishing and hoping for the same thing a healthy full term baby. So lets keep inspiring one another. 
whenever i come on here i think of this thread as the Inspiration thread IMO.


----------



## AP

I'm really worried about lianne tbh nic, it's not like her


----------



## AP

I ink she's ok, the puppy ate her laptop charge :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Hello ladies!

Not much going on here other than me stressing out as usual. 

Sandi: I know it sounds so stupid but I am soooo jealous that you haven't had to pack your bag before 30 weeks! I can't imagine what it's like getting that far before having to do it. Oooo and I saw someone today with your new pushchair and it looks really nice

Nic: Good idea to rest lots. I haven't seen my consultant yet but I'm doing the same and have been on self imposed pelvic rest (poor D!) as if I overdo it/lift anything heavy or participate in 'naughty' activities I end up bleeding. I'm terrified of ending up on full bedrest again this time now as I can't see how I could do it with F to look after.

Have you started having BH yet at all Nic? I swear that's what I've started getting over the past week but I didn't get them with F until I was 19 weeks and I wasn't sure if it was even possible to get them this early on :shrug:


LOL at Lianne's puppy! My old laptop has electrical tape wrapped around part of the charger after one of my cats chewed through the outer covering of the cable.


----------



## AP

Lot tie you can get BH earlier in subsequent pregnancies. In fact loads of people get them early, they just don't notice. :hugs:

The buggy is cool huh? We spent weeks eyeing up others buggys and when we seen that one we always nudged each other and gave in. Dunno if it fits the car tho? A www sod it. I'm hoping to use the moby wrap a bit so I don't have to struggle with our stairs.


----------



## Lottie86

Oh phew, glad to know I'm not going mad then!

I'm going to have to use the Moby for carrying bump around or if Dave is home and we're going out we'll have to push one each :dohh:


----------



## AP

Did you carry findlay a lot then?


----------



## Lottie86

I never carried Findlay as a baby, when he wasn't in hospital he just got pushed around in his Silver Cross Sleepover.

Not got much choice but to carry bump if I'm on my own as I can't push the pram and Findlay on my own. Bump had better bloomin like being carried!


----------



## AP

Thats what im hoping! I used a cheap argos carrier for a bit with alex, D could use it too, it was so funny, women would pour over this guy and the 'newborn' :rofl:
Then the reflux came and trust me-puke when baby is attached to you its baaaaad! I remember getting to the bus stop and she drenched me, had to go home!

So i decided to go for the moby if i do push on with breastfeeding. Really intending to, but im scared, worried, eeep! 
If i cant its fine, i at least want to try and save money and work sterilising.


Who am i kidding, i just dont want anyone thinking they can feed her to 'help' :rofl: you know who i mean!


----------



## Lottie86

We had the Baba sling when F was first home from NICU but he got lost in it as he was so little and it wasn't comfy as it put all the weight on one shoulder so it never really got used.

I'm really nervous about breastfeeding too but I know there's no way I can EE again with 2 to look after so I'm determined to give it a go. Nearer the time I'm going to find out details for a lactation consultant so I've got them ready as I'd rather have the contact details and not need them than find baby won't latch on etc, the midwives are crap and I'm getting super stressed. At least the girls in the breastfeeding section on here are really friendly and helpful too.
I think it will make life much easier if I can bf in a Moby as then I can do physio, sensory work etc with F whilst the baby is feeding plus it will be more discreet in public (as the idea of bf in front of people terrifies me as I'm really self conscious). Findlay *loves* the Moby but not quite sure how long I'll be able to carry him in it once I get a big bump lol.

At least I escape the MIL's 'helpful' comments this time! (I know that sounds awful considering the reason why I escape her but it's sooooo true)


----------



## AP

I love how Findlay can still easy fit into the moby, if Alex could I would have tried a while back. I have to make do with teddies testing things haha!

EE was so hard for me once Alex came home, I think I was in a pretty bad way back then but couldn't see it. I tried but gave in to formula. I was guilty for a week but i got over it, tried to give myself the consolation prize of alexs tattoo :rofl: very jeremy Kyle lol
I'd just try and if I felt I was fallin apart I'd stop. I have a feeling I will need my anti depressants as soon as i give birth, I'm struggling as it is? I refused to take them in pregnancy.

I thought pregnancy hormones cheered you up? I dunno :shrug: I have good days and bad days . Today's been a bad day but me and Alex have had a go on the karaoke on xbox and shes giving me kisses. She never does that? Bless her. We've been looking at tattoos too(after BF obviously), I want song lyrics but Leona Lewis was on a minute ago with Run and i cannot listen to that without crying now, it's what I heard when I was in hospital with alex and I sat in ward room crying.(well snow patrol) So I think it'll be that one!


----------



## Lottie86

I think I only managed to carry on for so long was because he was so poorly and when he was in hospital all the time it felt like the only thing I could actually do for him myself iykwim as he always felt like the hospital's baby. 

I am so relieved to hear you saying about good days and bad days! I'm finding I'm having more of the nightmares and flashbacks now I'm preg again but thought I was perhaps just being odd. I'm definately not having many good days at the moment but I'm hoping that the anomaly scan and amnio will prove the bad feeling I have wrong and then I can calm down a bit and then just concentrate on keeping my placenta behaving itself and keeping my legs crossed.

I'm going to make sure this time that if I am not great after the birth that I see a nice gp and get them to do something as the one I saw when I got back up here wasn't very sympathetic at all and when I explained about all the nightmares and flashbacks his answer was sleeping tablets (which I didn't take) and he just told me he'd maybe send me for counselling after F was better and out of hospital, by the time that finally happened when he was 8 months old I was 'ok' and had sort of dealt with it. 

It's funny how something as simple as a song can cause such strong memories. Wires was the first song on the radio when we left F in NICU and it was on loads during all his hospital stays so I only need to hear the start of it and I'm in floods of tears (not good when it comes on when you're in the middle of Tesco :dohh:). I'd never be brave enough to have a tattoo, I hate needles lol. Have we seen Alex's tattoo?


----------



## you&me

Awww Lotties, wires is the song that always gets me....we have a cd of it in Reagan's baby memory box for when she is older!!


----------



## AP

Wires was the song I had actually intended, right up til today. But Run seemed to be more personal to me and Alex. DH doesn't even know about that song or it's meaning to me. Pretty much because at that point all I wanted was Alex to get better and I could run away with her :haha:

I think you have, it's on my hand, but often looks like a design so some people don't notice, it's slightly thicker since this pic because I had to get it done twice to make it 'set' better, because it's my hand and obviously gets worn quick

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx359/alexsmall/94ad848c.png


----------



## Lianne1986

hello ladies im back!

im almost 35 weeks now :D 

happy belated 30 weeks sandi!

im sorry certain ppl have been insensitive on this thread. 30weeks is far from term, tyler was a 32weeker!

im still 2 weeks from term but im determined to get there!!! x


----------



## AP

Lianne I'm so glad ur ok I asked madly if u were alright then I heard about ur puppy :rofl:

I am so unnerved by the hiccups in my belly right now.

They seemed to be in my arse the other day, DH was :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Sandi, happy belated 30 weeks:happydance: I'm sorry about the positive ffn but theres every chance you'll get further, lol at the hiccups they can strike in some really random places!

Nic, hope you don't have to go on bedrest:hugs:

Lianne did your puppy really eat it?! :rofl: your so close to term now!

Lottie, I need to go read your journal, my son is seeing a geneticist also and is now having his chromosomes studied, we see a great doc at Radys childrens hospital in San Diego, his name is dr Jones. Within one examination, on top of our son not growing in height at all for the year, he spotted that he has an abnormality of the inside of his upper lip, a third nipple and abnormally shaped ears. He's also giving us a referral to a neurobehavioualist for his behavioural issues. We waited so long for this appointment but was totally worth it, although I was very hopeful for an on the spot diagnosis:dohh:

Quick update on me and Eilidh. Well the hubby lost his job a couple of weeks ago, thankfully found a new one within a week, it is an amazing career move for him, but its in Arizona:wacko: So spend the last week, packing up, moving here ( 6 hours in car with 3 under 6 is interesting!) and finding a new OB. Have an appointment on tuesday arranged now, and the hospital has a level 3 NICU ( babies from 23 weeks):happydance:

Insurance is so bloody complicated though, can't understand head nor tail of any of it! Although very very very grateful to have some:thumbup:

Anyhow, another question, have any of you started losing plug from around 26 weeks? I can't remember with my other 3 but think was around 30 weeks.


----------



## Lianne1986

:rofl: she chewed it, chris put sum special tape around it, it was fine but then she chewed it again, 

i ordered one, but it wasnt the right one so had to wait again lol the charger i needed was £25 in the shop, on ebay they were only £8.

2 weeks from being full term. all of this pregnancy i have been sayin i want to go overdue, but now im so close to being full term im happy to go to 37weeks. im constantly in pain, im awake half the night, really really bad heartburn tht makes me throw up, cramps in my legs, bad spd, period pains, ack ache, still havin the odd bout of MS. 

so im ready for 37weeks. :)


----------



## AP

Lianne, it's a bit of a shocker huh? When u have a preemie you wish u got further but now I'm slowly realising why everyone moans in 3rd tri................
I will say no more, it'd be bad of me, but bugger me, it's really hard. No sleep, and in pain here too!


----------



## Lianne1986

i sat here right now with awful period pains & back ache. they hurt, they make me brak out into a sweat, but its nothing regular. :(


----------



## AP

Lianne :/ that doesnt sound right? X


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Lianne, that does sound a bit full-on. You've officially gotten further along than me.. the end is in sight!!

I know what you mean sb.. when i got to 30 weeks, i was trying so hard not to whinge because of the nature of this thread. I kept all my whining to my facebook page where nobody would mind or point out that i was lucky just to be pregnant because nobody knows that more than us lot anyway. Having a prem shouldn't take away your right to complain when you're uncomfortable. Obviously we'd chose the discomfort over the prem experience but hey it still sucks.


----------



## AP

I swore I wouldnt complain, so nope :nope: i am pretty shocked to tell you the truth!!! Xx


----------



## mummy3

Lianne, how you feeling now? Naughty puppy:haha: We used to have a cat obsessed with chewing phone cables lol

I think its perfectly normal to moan if you feel sore and uncomfortable, your only human!:hugs: Everyone of us appreciates and understands the importance of every extra day but my goodness, your not expected to not feel:flower:

Lottie,I read some of your journal, will finish asap, but want to say your an amazing mother and your little guy is adorable:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

im sorry for moanin in here last night girls. i should of realised :hugs:
i should be greatful im still pregnant. 

i hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## AP

Lianne shurrrrrrup youre not superwoman xxxxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> Lianne shurrrrrrup youre not superwoman xxxxxx

wish i was lol :flower:

did i dream this or read it? u had a + fFn test? im sure it was a dream tho :dohh:


----------



## AP

It wasnt a dream :( :nope:


----------



## Lianne1986

oh hun. sorry. for sum reason i thought id dreamt it. 

what does it mean for u now? x


----------



## you&me

:hugs: later pregnancy is bloody uncomfortable...moan away!!! I used to beat myself up real bad for moaning after having a preemie, I was so grateful to be more pregnant, but my god it was so uncomfortable and painful!!

SB, what does the positive FFN test mean, I remember something about a 2 week window? Is the positive thing a guarantee or can they be hit or miss?

35 weeks Lianne :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

i know 35 weeks. i can see the light at the end of a long long tunnel haha


----------



## AP

I was crying last night talking to DH because i soooo would have done anything to get further with alex, go through more pain than this, so moaning about it, i feel guilt!! Im pretty sick now too though, like morning sickness again :(
If this is what it takes though so be it!!!!

The ffn is no guarantee at allllll. But a slight possibilty. So scan on thurs to see if anythings changed since the last one last thurs. If so, we can consider steroids.


----------



## you&me

My 'morning' sickness (whoever called it morning needs a lesson in pregnancy!!) came back too SB, so it is pretty normal, although not nice :nope: Towards the end I was walking like an ape too, my belly felt so heavy it kept feeling as if Amber was going to drop out of my hooha :haha:...achey hips, doing a heffa 50 point turn in bed at night, mega heartburn, belly tightenings...all stuff I never felt with Reagan, but got second time around...and learnt it was normal, whatever normal is!!

So does a positive FFN test mean you could labour within the next 2 weeks? And how do they combine those results with a scan, is it your cervix length? Sorry if I am being nosey, just curious as to how it works, tell me to shutup if you want!!

It is so so natural to feel guilt, I still feel it now; that I couldn't bake Reagan for longer, yet I managed to with Amber :cry: I don't know if that guilt will ever go with time.


----------



## AP

Yup it's just like that you+me. A negative is reliable. A positive isn't too reliable.

I had a positive at 22 weeks but that was definatley because, in hindsight, I had had sex within the last 72 hours or so. That set it off as a positive :dohh:

I have ensured that won't happen again so its been a surprise this time. :shrug: 

But the scan on Thursday had good measurements, it's hard to get an accurate one, so she took the lowest one and even that was good! 

So yeah, a test on it's own isn't really any good without a scan after


----------



## AP

Jeeeeeeeeeeezooooooo

I have had very sensitive gums this pregnancy, like baaad. 
We all went to the dentists today, even alexs first time! 
But omg, a check up and a clean was HORRID now! 

Urrrgghh I am scarred for life. Nasty!


----------



## Lianne1986

urgh i hate the dentist. did u not ask if there was anything u cud do?
how did alex' 1st time go?

had mw appointment 2day - Jaiden is no longer back to back, hes 4/5ths engaged, measuring 33weeks and by the chart i have thts about 5lb 5oz (thts how much tyler weighed) so he will def be bigger then tyler x


----------



## Lottie86

*happy 31 weeks sandi!!!*


----------



## Lottie86

God I want to kill Mothercare! I ordered some maternity clothes to be delivered to the store by my Mum's so I could pick it up from the store when I was down at Christmas, we got stuck up here with the snow so I had to send my Mum to pick it up and as I knew it would all be sealed in a non see through bag I told Mum it was clothes for Findlay. 
Mum has just sent me a box up with bits in it including the Mothercare package. Mothercare have only put a bloody label on the packet informing that the packet contains underbump trousers, flippy skirt, underbump jeans etc :dohh: God I hope my Mum didn't read the label!! Now I'm really nervous as I have no idea if she knows and is just waiting for me to say something or if she didn't read the label and therefore doesn't know :shrug: ARGH! 

Can't believe I'm 16 weeks today, things start getting more risky around now so I'm starting my big panic! EEK I need to have my hospital bag packed in 7 weeks just in case :wacko:


----------



## Lianne1986

happy 31 weeks sandi x

happy 16 weeks lottie x


----------



## AP

Oooh god lottie :O how long is it til u go see her now!

Happy 16 weeks, i just twigged ur weeks change on a wednesday like meeee!!!!


----------



## Lottie86

We're going down first weekend of March all being well so just over 4 weeks to go! Just hoping none of us get a cold or anything as if we do then we can't visit as she's just started on chemo tablets so she's got to keep away from crowds or anyone who's poorly and then I will have to tell her over the phone which I don't really want to do.


Ooo I noticed yesterday morning that my belly button has started to poke out! :shock: It didn't do that until literally a few days before I had Findlay, this is all sooooo odd lol. If things go ok I'm going to be huuuuuuuge :happydance:


I promised I'd never moan about pregnancy stuff but my SPD is killing me :cry:. Dave thinks I should book an appt with a private physio to get them to have a look and recommend some exercises to try and help. I forgot to keep my legs together when getting out of bed this morning and was greeted by lots of pain and a lovely grinding noise :dohh:


----------



## AP

Lot tie I know that feeling, thought mine had eased off but it's taking the biscuit now! Reeeeal bad! My mate says she felt it right from the off on subsequent pregnancies! Totally puts me off having another! :haha:

I got to apologise the iPad puts a space in your name lol.

Lianne sounds like every things going faaaaaab!

I have my scan and ffn test tomorrow (well maybe ffn I'm not sure perhaps not?) hing we might see baby for DHs sake he never seen last time.


----------



## Lianne1986

i have to roll out of bed lol 

i have had a shit day 2day, i have felt like i just wanna give up. im tired, in pain, tearful, and just feelin generally down - went to dr who prescribed me co-codamol for the pain. 

i am so greatful for Jaiden still bein snug but my god im struggling.

hopefully after a better nights sleep i'll feel better.

good luck with the tests 2moro sandi.


----------



## nkbapbt

Happy 16 weeks Lottie! 

And happy 31 Sandi!!!


----------



## nkbapbt

Well I am freaking out...I have been hearing babys heartbeat on my own doppler for a few weeks now..before I wasn't 100% sure even though the doctor heard it when I did too. But today nothing...no HB and no movement. I just got back from the clinic...they couldn't find one either....there is no placenta sounds either, they looked for over 20 mins. I have an US on March 5th and thats the bloody soonest I can get in! 

I go back tomorrow to see if its just a positional thing...fingers crossed it is.


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Thinking of you and hoping everything is okay.

How are all of you other mummies and bumps doing?


----------



## Lottie86

I hope everything is ok Nic :hugs: I have been hearing my bump on my doppler for a while and then after I had one of my really dodgy lupus headaches last week I couldn't hear anything except my own heartbeat for almost 48hrs so I got myself all panicked but then suddenly it reappeared again. You've been feeling movements already? 

Do you have private scan places over there where you could go to have a reassurance scan done to check that bump is ok?

I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that your bump is fine and is just deciding to be a bit awkward for the doppler. Sending lots of love and hugs to you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Let us know how you get on tomorrow xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

thinking of u hun :hugs:

not next week the week after i'll be classed as full term :D


----------



## Lottie86

I know it's not exactly a super impressive bump but it is for me as Findlay wasn't far off making an appearance by the time I was this size with him so I am very excited although I am finding it odd as I'm so used to my tummy being totally flat. 
Dave has instructed me to 'wear something baggy' tomorrow as once F has had his appt tomorrow Dave wants to take him into work as people haven't seen him for ages and keep asking after him and he doesn't want anyone knowing I'm pregnant (think he's going to keep it quiet until ~24wks).


Me at 16+0 yesterday :D
 



Attached Files:







16+0.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## indy and lara

Sandi I saw you today at Cameron Toll at the food court! Was intending to come over and say hi once Emma finished eating but she is not having her happiest day today and by the time we were organised you were off! So hello anyway! Hope you got on okay at the hospital(I presume that was where you were and for some reason, didn't fancy having lunch at the ERI cafe!!!) 

Lesley


----------



## indy and lara

^^Just reread, that sounds totally stalkerish!!!


----------



## you&me

How did your scan go today SB?


----------



## AP

indy and lara said:


> Sandi I saw you today at Cameron Toll at the food court! Was intending to come over and say hi once Emma finished eating but she is not having her happiest day today and by the time we were organised you were off! So hello anyway! Hope you got on okay at the hospital(I presume that was where you were and for some reason, didn't fancy having lunch at the ERI cafe!!!)
> 
> Lesley

I BLOODY KNEW IT i was just too scared to find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought na it cant be.... i bet you saw me looking too!! Just sent you a FB msg lol!


----------



## AP

nkbapbt said:


> Well I am freaking out...I have been hearing babys heartbeat on my own doppler for a few weeks now..before I wasn't 100% sure even though the doctor heard it when I did too. But today nothing...no HB and no movement. I just got back from the clinic...they couldn't find one either....there is no placenta sounds either, they looked for over 20 mins. I have an US on March 5th and thats the bloody soonest I can get in!
> 
> I go back tomorrow to see if its just a positional thing...fingers crossed it is.

I hope so Nic. I tell you what, in this pregnancy an the one with Alex, the weeks 15+ were always difficult to find babies heartbeat when I wanted to. I remember 17 weeks with Alex I swear I could hear NOTHING. :/ After that experience i didnt panic too much when same happened again this pregnancy. I hope its just a positional thing too, I have been worried about you when I seen your FB status, wasn;t sure if I had missed something. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AP

Lianne1986 said:


> thinking of u hun :hugs:
> 
> not next week the week after i'll be classed as full term :D

Ooooh myyy gooooooood!!!!!:happydance::happydance:



Lottie86 said:


> I know it's not exactly a super impressive bump but it is for me as Findlay wasn't far off making an appearance by the time I was this size with him so I am very excited although I am finding it odd as I'm so used to my tummy being totally flat.
> 
> Me at 16+0 yesterday :D

That IS impressive hunny! Thats a baby bump!!!!



indy and lara said:


> ^^Just reread, that sounds totally stalkerish!!!

Nope, its not, you couldnt miss me, im getting huge :rofl:xxx



you&me said:


> How did your scan go today SB?

The scan, well, the scan went fine and cervix is measuring fine too....
...and then we did another test, which is positive.

I dunno. Half of me is past caring now because the other two positives prooved to be 'nothing' but another one? Two in a row? What is making the test do that?!?!

We agreed not to follow this one up until 2 weeks time, which will be the last time I see the study lady, shes not allowed to see me after 34 weeks. I have the consultant next week anyway and if i have any worries i'll just go in.


----------



## Lianne1986

not sure what could make them be + twice in a row? did u ask them? hopefully they just they dnt mean anything tho :) 

im so happy for u tht u have got to 31 weeks. 

lottie ur bump is sooo cute :)


----------



## you&me

Could, say, something like maybe thrush brewing affect a result?


----------



## AP

Lianne1986 said:


> not sure what could make them be + twice in a row? did u ask them?

I think because a positive can be unreliable and there are so many factors (of which I have no scooby), I just didnt bother asking, I just asked her what would be the best plan, and we agreed to leave it.

Lianne I take it everything is quiet for you now? xxx



you&me said:


> Could, say, something like maybe thrush brewing affect a result?

i have nooooo idea, i just know sex can affect it ;) xxx


----------



## indy and lara

sb22 said:


> indy and lara said:
> 
> 
> Sandi I saw you today at Cameron Toll at the food court! Was intending to come over and say hi once Emma finished eating but she is not having her happiest day today and by the time we were organised you were off! So hello anyway! Hope you got on okay at the hospital(I presume that was where you were and for some reason, didn't fancy having lunch at the ERI cafe!!!)
> 
> Lesley
> 
> I BLOODY KNEW IT i was just too scared to find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought na it cant be.... i bet you saw me looking too!! Just sent you a FB msg lol!Click to expand...

So funny. I teach just along the road from Savacentre and had been in this morning to meet the new headteacher and tell him I don't plan to come back to work until August 2012. I used to always escape there when I was having a manic day at work and couldn't bear to listen to the other teachers moaning at lunchtime!!! Blah11 was sitting behind me at the Singing Kettle the other week and I never even noticed!! BnBers get everywhere!!

Glad to hear that your scan was positive today. Think you are taking the right approach with the other test though, especially if a positive result doesn't always mean anything. Sometimes in these high risk pg you just have to take a step back and say, okay. I just can't worry about this on top of everything else. At my 31 week scan Emma had not grown at all. It was to be repeated the next week but I was told to go home, get everything I needed organised and pack my bag because the chances were I would be having a section the next week. On top of everything else we had to worry about in the pg I just had to get on with it and try to put it out my mind. The next week things were okay again. Hopefully the consultant will have some plan in mind next week when you go.

I will look out for you in Savacentre next week then!!!!


----------



## AP

Aye well i might have to give u a shout hun i cant remember what time im due there but maybe a wee coffee is in order.

Oh and girls - i have a ickle strechie :rofl: at my belly button :rofl:


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> Aye well i might have to give u a shout hun i cant remember what time im due there but maybe a wee coffee is in order.
> 
> Oh and girls - i have a ickle strechie :rofl: at my belly button :rofl:

Hopefully the first of many when ya belly gets bigger and baby stays baking!!! :haha:


----------



## nkbapbt

Im back. Well...looks like everything is ok'ish...babys HB is slower (134) than they would like, hence why they didn't get it on the doppler the ER doctor figures they thought the baby's HB was actually mine, but it's not. Mine was racing.

And the US tech said something kinda interesting "Well you're baby looks just fine...here's HER heartbeat" and kept saying "her". I asked him about it and he said oh it was just habit...?! They cannot tell me until I am past 20 weeks here in Canada...but I think he is fibbing! 

So I'm home...on stupid bed rest till Monday when I can see the OBGYN. But right now everything looks ok!?


----------



## AP

I wont worry too much hun!! I know we've been that low before, for sure!!!
Interesting about the sex....will you find out? Xxxx


----------



## Lottie86

God I'm in a crap mood today :cry: I was up until midnight searching every single website I could find after that bloomin 'viability is 23 weeks now' thread in 2nd tri. When I first read it and that the viability comment had been made by a UK NICU nurse I stupidly allowed myself to get my hopes up that the law had recently changed and therefore if anything happened at 23 weeks they would have to try to help but unfortunately it is still 24 weeks (23 is at discretion of the hospital) and now I feel like utter crap again and hardly slept last night :cry::cry:

I'm normally so good at avoiding all the 'yay I'm viable today' threads as they really annoy/upset me as so many people seem to think they hit 24+0 and the baby will be fine if born at that point as they have never had any reason to sit and read pages and pages of stats on survival rates etc at each weeks gestation. 

I found pregnancy hard with F as I could never relax due to all the worry about would I make it to 24 weeks and then when I did just taking each day as it came but now I have been through the NICU experience (albeit a much briefer one than the months the rest of you spent in there) everything just seems 100 times worse this pregnancy and I don't think it is helped by the fact that F wasn't a 'typical' 35 weeker which makes me worry even more.

Anyway sorry for the moan :blush:


----------



## Lottie86

Also can anyone reassure me that they *weren't* feeling movement at 16 weeks with 2nd+ baby as I'm getting myself all panicked that I have not even felt the tiniest flutter yet.


----------



## AP

Lottie i felt bugger all til 19 weeks, and thats later than i was with alex!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi, things are quiet with me at the moment :) i was havin sum watery discharge but it seems to have gone now, i thought it cud be my waters leaking :blush:


----------



## nkbapbt

Lottie :hugs: :hugs:

When I went into labor with Lakai was 23 weeks exactly. I knew the hospital I went too had a no transfer policy for anyone under 24 weeks. I said I was just 24 weeks and said there had always been confusion about dates. They didn't have time or just didn't want to bother arguing. Even though my OBGYN was there (a year later she did confess to us that she knew very well I was 23 weeks but would not correct me, as they would have forced delivery there).

I know this sounds awful, but I actually know SO many preemie moms (from Inspire) who have done this. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. But it at least provides chances that weren't there before. No doctor would take the chance of not trying if they baby was really 24 weeks.

But you know what? That doesn't matter! You WILL make it to and past 24 weeks, we all have faith in you and bubs.

About movement...I literally didn't feel very much until two days ago. I didn't feel the flutters or bubbles I did with Lakai. And now? I can actually feel tiny pushes from the outside, they are super duper faint but there. My husband even felt a few last night. I mean they are nothing to write home over, and if you didn't know what you were feeling for...you would miss it. But its there.

:hugs: 

I think you (and I even!) need to focus more on the "every pregnancy is different" mantra than the rest...because I don't think every rule (movement earlier in the second pregnancy and such) is always true...and we get all hurt/freaked/worried when it doesn't happen to us, but is all around us.

:hugs:

Gosh that was a lot of hugs in one post. :rofl: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

:hugs:


----------



## AP

i'll throw in another for good measure :hugs:


nic i would lie too, no doubt about it. Everythings computerised where i am so the minute i say my name they can see everything, but id still demand it was wrong.


----------



## nkbapbt

Everything is pretty much computers here too...almost. I lucked out with the OBGYN because her office wasn't. If I had been at my GP still, I would have been screwed.

I know a lot of mom's who have lied and had everything on computers...I think the doctors just won't risk the chance of being wrong. I think the gray area lies in the simple fact your due date can be a week ahead or behind of your dates..thus so can your viability. That's just my lameo theory though.


----------



## Lottie86

I won't be about for the next week as Findlay is going into hospital in the morning but I hope to get back and find that everyone has had a non eventful week and all bumps are still cooking :thumbup:

Have a good week everyone xx


----------



## nkbapbt

Good luck Finlay! :hugs:


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> I won't be about for the next week as Findlay is going into hospital in the morning but I hope to get back and find that everyone has had a non eventful week and all bumps are still cooking :thumbup:
> 
> Have a good week everyone xx

I'm only a text away hun, I hope everything goes well, keep in touch! xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck to findlay! :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

woohooo im 36 weeks 2day! x


----------



## AP

*happy 36 weeks lianne!!!!!*


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi i just realised ur almost 32 weeks - eekkk! how u feeling? x


----------



## AP

Big.





:rofl:


Im ok!!! I sat last night freaking myself out that i might have to push a 'massive' (term) baby out. Thats something thats always bewildered me, when i see newborns with their mums and im like "That massive baby was in your tummy?!?!?! :wacko:" I'm getting proper scared now, like actual worried!

Does that make sense?


----------



## Lianne1986

i completly know what u mean lol cuz im the same!

i propa struggled to push tyler out, he had a big cone head (and a headache) when he was born and he was 5lb. so how the hell am i gonna push a 7-8lb baby out. eeekkk.

im shitting myself big time lol


----------



## nkbapbt

I know I am no where near ready/close to be thinking about delivering a huge term baby...but it's a MASSIVE fear! I had so much tearing with Lakai and he was fully engaged and ready to come out...I am dreading a term baby.

Happy 36 weeks Lianne!


----------



## AP

Aw nic honestly, I have this theory in my head- that all in all it will be a less painful experience because they would be heavier and gravitys on ur side and all.....


----------



## Lianne1986

i have been havin period typet pain in my tummy & back all day, on and off. not sure if it is the start of sumthing or not?

chris wanted me to go & get checked but i said im gonna see what happens overnight. 

i am gettin a lot of pressure in my back and 'dwn there' but i dunno if its just where hes moving :shrug:


----------



## LoveleeB

Hi,

I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Lee and I have an 11 month old son who was born at 31 weeks 0 days. He was a really good size (for 31 weeks) when he was born but was in the NICU for 5 weeks. I'm now 24 weeks pregnant and I'm just hoping to make it to 32 weeks! I'm very glad to have found this forum!


----------



## nkbapbt

Lianne - I would go get checked!!! 

LoveleeB - Welcome! Congrats on both babies! :hugs:

Sandi - I hope you are right. I also had no idea what I was doing with Lakai, and I was sick from the infection...so there was other factors..not to mention being scared spitless! I just keep thinking "ow ow ow ow" whenever I think of it. LOL! No complaining what so ever though. I would rather deal with having that sort of pain than the pain of having another preemie. :thumbup:


----------



## clairec81

Sorry to butt in ladies, dont usually have anything useful to say as this whole premmie thing is still a mystery to me..but i did have my little boy who is now 3 at 40wks - went into labour on his due date! He wasn't huge by any stretch of the imagination, 7lb 1oz but bigger than some and it was absolutely fine. I think when their full term and a bit bigger their 'ready' almost and it was not too bad at all. Gas and air helped and i suppose if your pushing out a 2lb-er or a 7lb-er its all the same feelings, may just take a few more pushes. You will all be fine and whats more i can tell you that the experience of having my son placed on my tummy straight away was worth every bit - would have gone again at that point i was so happy! Your all doing so well - keep up the positive thoughts girls.


----------



## Lianne1986

pains have gone! i think its all in my head, im driving myself mad!

sandi u tagegd me in something on facebook bt it wont let me see it?


----------



## AP

That's cause it's gone lol!

I had tagged you in a status saying something daft while I was watching One Born Every Minute, was pretty much chickening out having a big baby :rofl:

I deleted it in a huff. Soemone was pretty patronising. She said some thing how her LO was 7lb 6oz and she had morphine and blah blah and I realised she must have thought having a preemie was nothing like a full term birth. I dunno what she thought, maybe she thought I had just spat Alex out or something....:rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

ohh she sounds like shes jelous then!

y do sum ppl say stupid stuff? idoiots! wud be good if we cud of just spat them out eh?! did u have a difficult birth with alex?


----------



## AP

Lianne1986 said:


> ohh she sounds like shes jelous then!
> 
> y do sum ppl say stupid stuff? idoiots! wud be good if we cud of just spat them out eh?! did u have a difficult birth with alex?

Not at all. :shrug: 
Had contractions, was 9cm when they realised I was actually in labour :dohh:
My waters were broken in theatre and they were ready for a section but Alex went into place so I was wheeled out again,got an epidural and pushed her out not long after. 

Too drugged up to care much I guess. :thumbup: 

Sooooo lianne how r u feeling, you're less than a week away from term!! We've had some good stats on this board so far!


----------



## Lianne1986

im not feeling too bad, the spd is very very sore now, struggling to do anything, feel bad for Tyler & Jamie-Leigh, there bath times get shorter & shorter, chris helps but i wanna do it iykwim. i cant get dwn on the floor n play anymore, we just sit at the table and play guess who or monopoly lol we made cakes yesturday and i did nothng but tell them off :nope:
if the pain wasnt there id be fine!

i cant believe im 6 days away from being full term. im gettin nervous now about the labour. still havent got my pram but have everything else. i dnt even know what pram to get lol x


----------



## AP

You haven't got your pram? :rofl: love it!

I realised our pram is gonna be fab. Baby (I'm am struggling not to say the name these days!!!) will be hidden under Alex , it doesn't look like a double when baby is in newborn mode,so no nosey weirdos!

If there was one thing I hated with a passion, it's nosey strangers peering into the buggy, after a few months I just started running into them with the pram :rofl: then the age question followed :dohh: 

I don't get it, I wouldn't walk right up to a buggy and peer in and touch a strangers child so why do others? :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

i know yea lol i saw ur pic of ur pram :thumbup:

i saw sum women this morning, she serves dinners at tylers school and she said 'oh ur havin a baby, i didnt realise, then continuned to say when hes here she's just got to have a cuddle'

yea right lmao i dnt even know her!!! and she touched my bump - get off!!!



are u keeping ur babies name a secret then?


----------



## AP

Aaarrrggghh :rofl: you become public property huh? I was out a few weeks ago and a drunk guy went to touch my bump and my mate nearly belted him :rofl:
Apart from that I've been lucky but I've been indoors a lot with the SPD since Xmas. I'll go out if I have someone to help otherwise I don't bother!

Wee Alex had popped up to see what I was doing on the iPad just now and next thing I know she's sleeping propped up against me :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

i have to walk to the school 3 times a day. its not very far about ten minutes but ten minutes feels like a lifetime when ur in pain lol bcuz jamie-leigh is only at preschool she does 2 1/2 hours a day. nightmare atm.

awww bet she looks really cute bless her. does she undertsand about bein a big sister?


----------



## AP

Oh god right enough! You are right, that ten minute walk does it! I have sainsburys down the road and I don't want to even consider it :rofl:

Na she doesn't understand. She won't even talk yet, bless her, just babbles rubbish. Every things slowly coming together though. Shes went from not walking with any walker to pushing any of her three walkers overnight this week. I think shes becoming a bit more confident so who knows?!


----------



## Lianne1986

awww. i bet shes ramming into everything with her walkers? lol

she'll soon be a little daredevil ;)


----------



## AP

Hey everyone
Do you know when your consultant care will end?

I was meant to see the consultant today (every 4 weeks) but DH has arsed up his shifts so I couldn't go. I called to rearrange and there's nothing for a month!

Part of me isn't concerned because so far so good, but another part is thinking, I've had these 2 positive ffn tests in the last few weeks, I'm unsure I should drop the care just now while I have it


----------



## Lianne1986

my sitution was very different from urs hun. but i havent had any consultant led care from 29 weeks.

but as u said u have had those + ffn tests. do u see a regular mw as well? maybe u should speak to her. a month is a very long time for u to have to wait to see a consultant x


----------



## you&me

Hey SB, my consultant care never ended, I was seen monthly, then at about 34 weeks they changed it to fortnightly...I think I was seen more by the consultant at hospital than by the midwife at my surgery!!


----------



## AP

Happy 17 weeks Lottie!!!! 

(lottie is ok btw just tired ;) )


----------



## AP

I think I will phone my midwife and ask her for advice (maybe she'll push it)

Alex keeps jumping up for a kiss today what is she hanging in for??? Lol! She used to be a very independent madam and now she's all over me :rofl:


----------



## you&me

Happy 32 weeks SB, happy 36 weeks Lianne, and happy 17 weeks Lottie!!

:happydance: You ladies are doing so so well!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy3

Wow Sandi, can't believe you're 32 weeks already :shock: With the positive ffn could it be you're having a bigger baby? From what I understand they become less reliable from 34 weeks as baby presses down and its released anyway in preparation for birth, so if your baby is bigger that could happen sooner? :flower:

Nic, really glad you got good news at your follow up, Eilidhs heartrate has been steady at 130-140 for weeks now so I wouldn't be too worried.:hugs:

Lianne, wow 36 weeks:happydance: 

We are at 28+3 now, had a negative ffn last week, and apparently cervix is closed, they check it every 2 weeks here:wacko: Can I join the spd is crap club too please?:flower:


----------



## hopedance

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind if I join in. I found out last week that I'm expecting again!! I'm seeing the doctor on Friday so will hopefully get a due date then!


----------



## nkbapbt

I think I am losing it! 

I feel so weird about this pregnancy ladies, I feel like a crap mom. I can't bring myself to get attached (I mean I am excited and happy...I want the baby badly) but I don't want to talk about baby names, I don't want to buy anything, I don't want to do anything! I know there are things I should really be doing now, as the chance of preterm birth is high...but I can't bring myself too. I keep thinking that this pregnancy is going to end in disaster. Frig.


----------



## AP

(((hugs))) i was pretty switched off too nic. I feel i still am. Im scared im not going to bond either because i didn.t want to get in too deep. And alex is my number one, i cannot even begin to think someone else will be too :/


----------



## Agiboma

Glad to see everyone is doing well any updates on nufeura and her LO


----------



## AP

As far as i am aware everythings fab for her, i'll try and catch her ;) she defo gives us hope!


----------



## Agiboma

good for her making it to term, well you ladies on here give me hope and courage to try again eventually


----------



## mummy3

Congrats hopedance:happydance:

Nic, It's understandable feeling so scared:hugs: Try and take it at your own pace, we are here if you need to talk:hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Congrats Hopedance btw...sorry I missed saying that last time I posted!

Thanks ladies. 

Sandi I feel the same way about Lakai, he is my little miracle...but the thing is? Its totally 100% normal to not love your children the same way. We will love them equally but not in the same ways. I use to struggle with what if the new baby feels less special than Lakai, if they are born full term and such. Will they know people think Lakai is a miracle? And hence make that child feel badly? But then I realized getting to term is a miracle unto itself for us..so that is no different!

I worry more now about what the grandparents might be like. I am not worried about myself or Kyle anymore though.


----------



## AP

hopedance said:


> Hi ladies, hope you don't mind if I join in. I found out last week that I'm expecting again!! I'm seeing the doctor on Friday so will hopefully get a due date then!

Omg how did i miss this?!?!? Just seen Nic's comment and i was like "whats she on about?" :haha:

:rofl:

Congratulations!!!!! I'll add you to the list! :D


----------



## hopedance

thanks ladies.. saw the doctor yesterday and she is putting my due date as October 17th. Sam was due October 7th - I hope we at least make it into september or even october this time!! She's referred me back to my old consultant and for an early scan, and booked me for lots of blood tests. :)


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Hopedance :flower:

I was a PET mum first time around at about the same gestation as you, I managed to escape it the second time around until 38+6 :thumbup: Lots of consultant appointment and tablets, but it seemed to do the job!!


----------



## Lianne1986

hey ladies. 

havin a few pains, and lots of stabby feelings in my cervix, not sure of it is anything but only time will tell. im not sure if the pain is from :sex: :blush:

tha pains arnt regular an hes very active so im not sure if tht is whats goin on.

had to ring the hospital last night, my fee & ankles are really swollen, (elephant feet lol)
they said its just water retention :shrug:

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## hopedance

you&me - thanks, i've just been reading your pregnancy journal.. am only half way through so far. do you mind if i ask questions? they've been building up lol.


----------



## you&me

hopedance said:


> you&me - thanks, i've just been reading your pregnancy journal.. am only half way through so far. do you mind if i ask questions? they've been building up lol.

Feel free to :hugs: and thanks for reading all through that junk!! :haha:

Ooooohhh, good luck Lianne!!!


----------



## mummy3

Lol Lianne, don't know where you get the energy:winkwink: The elephant feet don't sound too good though, is there anywhere you could go just to get a bp check? 

Hopedance, I also had pre-eclampsia/HELLP syndrome with my first including eclampsia at delivery, I'm happy to say that 3 pregnancies post I have yet to have it again:thumbup: They should keep a really close eye on you, I'm in the states now but was in the UK for #2 and most of #3, I had fortnightly checks ith the consultant from 20 weeks, including doppler placenta checks and in the weeks in beteen I would see the midwife for bp checks. Even now on baby 4 I still get it checked when I go for the weekly progesterone injections so it is taken seriously:hugs: Are you taking aspirin atm?


----------



## hopedance

No I'm not - I've just been referred back to my consultant, but one of my questions was about aspirin and calcium. Should I wait until I start seeing the consultant and do what they say, or just start taking it now?

The other thing I was wondering, was how does the doppler scan indicate PET? Does poor blood flow mean you are at greater risk of getting PET, or does PET cause placental/blood flow issues and so it's an early sign it is starting again?

I'm wondering especially as my son had only one artery in his umbilical cord, not two as there should be, so do you think that may have made the PET more likely along with all my other issues?

My GP has already given me a load of pee sticks to check for protein at home at least once per week, and I have a blood pressure monitor to do my own bp several times a week.


----------



## hopedance

No I'm not - I've just been referred back to my consultant, but one of my questions was about aspirin and calcium. Should I wait until I start seeing the consultant and do what they say, or just start taking it now?

The other thing I was wondering, was how does the doppler scan indicate PET? Does poor blood flow mean you are at greater risk of getting PET, or does PET cause placental/blood flow issues and so it's an early sign it is starting again?

I'm wondering especially as my son had only one artery in his umbilical cord, not two as there should be, so do you think that may have made the PET more likely along with all my other issues?

My GP has already given me a load of pee sticks to check for protein at home at least once per week, and I have a blood pressure monitor to do my own bp several times a week.


----------



## Lianne1986

i have a mw appointment 2moro so will get my blood pressure checked then.

i am going to have to speakto her about the SPD. i dnt think i can do this much longer, i can hardly walk, i cant sleep, im grumpy, im tired, i cant paly with the kids, im in agony. i am so so greatful for gettin to full term but seriously i didnt think i'd be in this much pain. i am taking painkillers every 4 hours - co-codamol, but i feel so guilty taking even paracetamol :(

sorry for the mini rant :(


----------



## AP

:hugs:

Lianne i hear ya, its all gonna be worth it :hugs: i know you know that already xxx


----------



## you&me

Hopedance,
I was started at 12 weeks by my consultant on the aspirin and calcium, they used to recommend the aspirin was stopped at 36 weeks, but new guidelines have shown it can be taken until delivery, which is what I did, although my bleeding after section was really heavy, so not sure if it was linked to the aspirin.

My uterine doppler scan was done at 24 weeks, it shows up the bloodflow through the placenta, the bloodflow from you to baby and the bloodflow from placenta to baby, what they are looking for it 'notching'..which gives a good indicator of the risk of PET occuring as it starts in the placenta...my uterine doppler scan was a negative with Amber, but I developed PET much later on, so think it can detect if the placenta is likely to hold out for the pregnancy or will the pregnancy need to end earlier before due placenta failure.

The pee sticks are great, I used to self test too...never got on with my home BP machine however, always used to give a higher reading because it was eletric, where as a manual reading is more accurate, so don't panic if the machine shows up a high one, just get it double checked :thumbup:

HTH.

Heya Lianne and Sb :wave: Will they be able to induce you early due to the SPD Lianne? A Lady on here was induced at 38 weeks due to it, so guess it is always a possibility?

How are you feeling SB?

I feel guilty coming in this thread now I am now longer baking :blush:


----------



## AP

Dont be you&me!! :) 

Im sore sore SOOOOOORE! :rofl: still med free but theres gonna be only so much more i can manage though. Determination is keeping me going!


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> Dont be you&me!! :)
> 
> Im sore sore SOOOOOORE! :rofl: still med free but theres gonna be only so much more i can manage though. Determination is keeping me going!

Thank you :flower:

Bless ya, late pregnancy is so uncomfortable :nope: Did you try the belt thing someone mentioned to you?


----------



## AP

Sure did, tried loads now but nothing saves me from this pain now :/ 
MIL kept making comments about how I was unfit. :nope: oooh I do apologise, you must have had it easy MIL huh? :dohh:
I'm not bloody unfit I'm bloody unable!


----------



## Lianne1986

my gran told me my pain cud be down to my weight - erm i am prob a stone over weight or maybe 2, but my gran is very over weight and always complaining of sore joints :growlmad: 

my support belt does nothing for me either!

i am going to spak to my mw about possible induction at 38weeks. im gonna feel like a right dickehead asking for induction when i kept monaing to her bout wanting a 42weeker :dohh:


----------



## AP

:rofl: I couldn't do that lianne.... :rofl:

Give me a few weeks watch this :rofl: I want my preemie and my termie!


----------



## Lianne1986

:rofl: i think i may have to ask her just to see thelook on her face & have a giggle.

but in seriousness my other 2 are suffering cuz i cant do anything. its not fair on them.


----------



## AP

I am getting so unnerved by the registered users who view this thread in the evenings but have never posted on BnB. anyone else?

Perhaps they just are looking for info but afraid to post but maybe I'm just being hormonal. It's putting me off.


----------



## Lianne1986

its only me looking now?


----------



## aob1013

sb22 said:


> I am getting so unnerved by the registered users who view this thread in the evenings but have never posted on BnB. anyone else?
> 
> Perhaps they just are looking for info but afraid to post but maybe I'm just being hormonal. It's putting me off.

Very annoying! Especially the registered users that look at your profile that have never posted, grr!


----------



## you&me

Weird!! I just looked, there is me and 2 other's viewing right now that are regular posters...and then another name I have never seen, or heard of!! What's that all about?


----------



## you&me

:rofl: so I just went and looked at the profile...and it seems a few of us have been to look from here!!! :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Lol don't think I've ever noticed who's looking at a thread!

Hopedance, I never did do aspirin, by the time I found out about it I was already 20 weeks with next baby, it was the first consultant visit, he then decided it didn't matter:shrug: I had the doppler scans every 2 weeks, maybe its different in other areas, but he was looking for notching of the placenta to indicate development of the pre eclampsia. Keep your eye out for any signs also, with my first I got raised bp sure but not too bad, from 100/60 average to 120/85 but I swelled up and also had horrendous pain under my ribs on the right side. Another thing I noticed was I'd see what looked like black moths in my vision. The biggest plus of being on subsequent pregnancies is that you know the signs:thumbup: Alot of this is probably different to your exerience though as my main problem was my liver being effected. :flower:

Lianne, sandy, seems like there is no relief from this spd. I must confess to taking the tylenol pretty regularly now, the belt can help for short periods but it certainly doesn't fix anything! I'm going to see if the OB can do more on tuesday when I go for my visit, here though they're very quick to give super strong painkillers for everything, apparently vicodin is perfectly safe:wacko: er no thanks lol!

Can't believe how far you ladies are getting:happydance: 

Sandy, how are you getting on after your positive ffn?


----------



## mummy3

you&me said:


> Weird!! I just looked, there is me and 2 other's viewing right now that are regular posters...and then another name I have never seen, or heard of!! What's that all about?

:rofl: I only just noticed you can see who's looking at a thread, was wondering wth you were all on about:blush:


----------



## AP

:rofl: 
I hate it, theres another random reading this now and at least they could do is say hi!


----------



## AP

Mummy3 did i tell ya, ive had another one :rofl: and still cooking. Its my last appointment this week in my pregnancy :sob: gonna get a prezzie for the study woman shes done more for me than anyone this pregnancy.
Part of the study is to see the baby every 6 months or something so might see her again. Xx


----------



## Babydance

im a randomer! i found this thread on "unread posts" at the top of the screen. Hope youre all keeping well as are your cherubs :) :flower: xxx


----------



## AP

:rofl: hiiii babydance!!!

At least you post on bnb :p ;) some have never posted anywhere! :D xxxx


----------



## you&me

:wave: hiya Dotty Hen, I left you a message on your profile thingy :haha: come talk with us?

Hiya Babydance!!!


----------



## mummy3

Hi babydance:flower:

So is that 3 positives now sandy? Thats got to make things more exciting:winkwink: Geez seriously though, must be very stressful, hopefully this weeks is negative and you can have a relaxing fortnight! Hope you do get to see the study woman again, sounds like she's had a positive effect on your pregnancy.


----------



## nkbapbt

I am a loser, I never get any creeps viewing the thread while I am...:rofl:

I feel like crapola..I have the sorest throat ever!! 

I am so angry and mad about a trollfacerathead


----------



## AP

You&me ive seen that one too!

Amy- no just 2 lol awww i give up

Nic- awww honestly, i have no words.


----------



## Lianne1986

Full term thats what i am :D

if i wasnt so sore i'd even do a little dance ;)


----------



## AP

Happy FULL FREAKIN TERM!!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

had my appointment this morning. 

as soon as she started talkin to me i burst into tears & cudnt get my words out, all i could say was im such an idiot, i feel like an idiot. she asked me what was wrong and i explained about my SPD. i have an appointment with the consultant next monday. she said he will prob give me an internal to see if im favourable for induction.

she said in the meantime, ive got to have lots of fresh pineapple, hot curries and a night of passion :haha:


----------



## 25weeker

Lianne1986 said:


> Full term thats what i am :D
> 
> if i wasnt so sore i'd even do a little dance ;)


:happydance: hopefully not much longer before lo is born.


----------



## AP

Congratulations to johnoblueshoe - (39+1) :baby: Harley born 9th Feb weighing 7.11lbs yeyyyyy!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats x


----------



## you&me

Congrats on the birth of baby Harley :happydance:

And congratulations Lianne on reaching term :happydance:

This thread is an inspiriation :flower:


----------



## AP

you&me said:


> This thread is an inspiriation :flower:

Well I hope our lurkers think so, it must be good?! :haha:


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> This thread is an inspiriation :flower:
> 
> Well I hope our lurkers think so, it must be good?! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I messaged one of those lurkers and left it on their profile wall, they haven't made any posts yet however on BnB....it's a bit like Big Brother....we are being watched, oooohhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## AP

Last nights regular name seems to be very suss :haha: just you wait til tonight!!!! They'll be back!


----------



## AP

Hopedance - October 17th
:thumbup: Sorry it took so long Hopedance, better doing it on this laptop than my iPad xxx


----------



## you&me

Do you mean the dotty one? wonder what it is all about?


----------



## AP

No there was another one hun :dohh:

What can i say, we 're amazing : rofl:


----------



## you&me

We are mum's to preemie's...that makes us amazing and then some :haha:

Ohhh, I saw another name in here last night too, but they also had no posts.


----------



## Lianne1986

i can see 1 guest lurking but i dont know there name :dohh:


----------



## AP

I do get the heebie jeebies though, like i said in a thread before, I mean some post sensitive pics on this section. I'd hate to think people nose here just to see what babies look like outside utereo without thinking about our journeys. 
Or the fact that anyone lurking could be a dodgy stalker, someone we know IRL. ;)


----------



## Lianne1986

oh god i neva thought of it like tht, :(

have u ladies had a good valentines day?


----------



## mummy3

Congrats on baby Harley!!

Lianne :happydance: FULL TERM!! Wow! Got everything crossed you're favourable when you see the consultant next week. Now go get that spicy pineapple curry lol, and seriously jealous about the sex:haha:

Sandi, you have me seriously freaked out about these randomers, why just peer in? Bet they related to my MIL :rofl: I see you're nearly 33 weeks now, Anja was born at 33 weeks and was only in NICU for 10 days, hopefully thats some positive inspiration for you:hugs:

Does anyone know if the ffn is affected by thrush? Have mine tomorrow again and don't want a dodgy result.

You and me, :haha: did they reply yet?

Nic:hugs: hope your throat feels better soon hun:hugs: And that the trollratface disappears asap! (great name btw)


----------



## Lianne1986

oh god dont be jelous of the sex - its far too awkward ;)


----------



## mummy3

Awkward way better than none, its been months! :rofl: this is the second thread today I've said I'm jealous of someone getting sex.


----------



## AP

Amy I like that 33 weeks story! 
Erm all I know is the ffn is affected by the fetal fibronectin which is protein essentially. I think.
Aw don't be jealous of the sex. I promise :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

last time i had sex it gave me cramps all day and backache which made me think i was goin into labour! but it didnt, 

it was so awkward & uncomfy too!!!


----------



## mummy3

Ok it does seem to be losing its appeal now:haha: When I imagine it, it never involves the huge bump lol. Oh and cramps owwyy:hugs:

Sandi, yep it was only 10 days, she was a good size too at 4lb 12oz:thumbup:


----------



## you&me

Mummy3, I don't think they want to talk to me...they haven't answered!! :haha:


----------



## nkbapbt

I hope you ladies are all having a good Valentines! 

We were planning to go out for dinner....alone...but then we both still feel terrible. Then we planned to still send Lakai to Grandma's for a few hours while we got take out and maybe you know...LOL and then he is sick and throws up...poor wee mite. So here we are...no alone time. I swear he knew we planned stuff and he was like "NOPE not happening!" lol. Nah.

Congrats Lianne!


----------



## AP

Nic that always happens with us :rofl: New year has twice been cancelled because Alex likes to puke all night :rofl:

Well I had a midwife appointment......

....I just would have gone if i had saved it in the bloomin iphone :dohh:

The midwife (stand in AGAIN *sigh*) phoned and asked pretty much where i was (like, in the house?):telephone:

SHe sounded a bit grumpy and said I was the second woman to do this to her today, I tried to make her cheer up by suggesting she puts her feet up and has a cup of tea, but it didnt go down well.....

I'm seeing the consultant next week where i'll be checked over anyways so its not to bad.

I have my last (probably) OPPTIMUM appointment on Thursday. I want to buy the woman a gift....... shes been the only continuous member of staff in the whole pregnancy. 

Any ideas? :shrug:


----------



## Lianne1986

flowers? chocs? an orchid? everyone loves orchids :) wine?

and of course a lovely card :)


----------



## nkbapbt

An orchid is always lovely or some sort of plant that lasts instead of cut flowers! 

Ladies...I am getting worried. I doubt anyone remembers but with Lakai I had fainting issues, to the point I fainted while walking my dog alone...passed right out on the street (well sidewalk). And now its happening again at the same point in the pregnancy, I am alone right now and just caught myself before I actually passed right out. 

Last time around everyone (doctors) just shrugged it off like it was normal and such. I am just curious if anyone has experienced this and if so did you figure out a cause?

My OBGYN is away and my GP is totally booked. And the nasty receptionist is on and she doesn't do fit in's like the nice one.

I know this is likely nothing as I am not very far along but my bump as shrunk a lot in the past three days. To the point my pre-pregnancy jeans fit fine again...and yet three days ago I looked like a whale trapped in a net in them...


----------



## AP

Is it possible you might need a wee boost of iron or something? Ae you still taking prenatals? Xxxxx


----------



## nkbapbt

Its possible...I don't eat meat...sooo. I am still taking prenatals yes.


----------



## AP

I would speak to ur mw/ob hun, but it might just be that :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Aww Nic, I hope Lakai feels better soon, Anja has a bit of a wheeze right now so must be the season to be ill. With the fainting, hows your bp? Low b can cause you to faint, as can a drop in bp from sitting to standing, I would have that checked as well as iron and maybe blood sugar as well. As for the jeans, I think its pretty normal, I know I go through phases of being extra bloated, or Eilidh goes into interesting positions and the whole belly changes shape.

Sandi, I'd go with the orchid and some chocs, always nice to get flowers and of course chocolate makes anyone happy:haha:

Lianne, how you feeling today? Did the curry do anything?

I had my weekly check today, cervix still closed:happydance: Waiting to get the results back from the ffn. Lol I was right about the spd, the treatment given to me was a prescription for vicodin and ambien :shock: :rofl: Was hoping for crutches...


----------



## nkbapbt

Yay for a closed cervix! 

I go to the OBGYN next week, so I will talk to her then. 

Lakai is feeling better today, he just sometimes randomly pukes..lol. Even the bloody dog ended up puking twice last night...it was not a good day for the living room floor. :rofl:

I hope Anja is feeling better soon! It really must be the season for colds and such, we all have one here. 

Maybe it was just bloat...let's hope so. Baby was in a position where I could feel her (even though I think baby is a boy still) moving, now I can't. I was getting those hard places in my bump, where it was clearly baby. But now nothing. Frig, you would think the second time around would be a breeze.


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Happy 33 weeks SB :happydance:


----------



## AP

:happy dance: yeeeeeey!


----------



## you&me

4 more weeks and you will be term...woahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

happy 33 weeks sb :happydance:

not had a curry or anything yet. i have been having period type pains again and lots of stabby cervix pains, not sure if tht means anything tho?


----------



## AP

Im a total tube. That is all :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## moonbeam_sea

Hi. One of the annoying lurkers to the preemie section here. After your recent conversation about lurkers I figured I better come out into the open. :blush: I hope my occasional stopping by of this section isn&#8217;t too creepy. I have a few of reasons why I check out that section from time to time that I suppose I can share so you can understand a little of why one of the lurkers around her exists. I developed preeclampsia at term with my son and had to be induced. He ended up spending 12 hours in the NICU after birth, so nowhere near what all of you went through with your babies, however it was still stressful having the NICU staff work on my son while there was nothing I could do but watch as they got him stabilize before whisking him off and away without really any indication as to when I could see him next. That sort of thing is not something that really gets discussed much, especially in pregnancy threads elsewhere, probably because it is considered to be alarming to most people. Heck, I don&#8217;t usually mention it because it isn&#8217;t one of those &#8220;positive&#8221; experiences people seem to want to hear. For some reason the focus of a lot of the what worries you about childbirth for &#8220;normal&#8221; pregnant people tends to be what kind of intervention might be used, what sort of drugs you take, or what you might sound like during labor or whatnot, but after my son, all I care about is that my baby comes out ok, and it would be extra nice if no NICU time is needed. I never felt so lucky as I did when they gave me my son after his time in the NICU (and again, I realize this is nothing compared to the trials you ladies have faced). 

After learning more about preeclampsia, I&#8217;ve been a bit more paranoid about it striking earlier this time, not that that happens much, but it is still a risk, and I&#8217;ve noticed in other places like the gestational complications section that some of you here have been through the preeclampsia thing, though much sooner along than I was. Also I was a little freaked earlier in this pregnancy that my stupid gallstone problem might get so bad that I may need surgery while pregnant which would be a risk for early delivery (after 2 weeks of excruciating pain in the 2nd trimester), but I&#8217;m less stressed about that now as things have been pretty calm the last month or so. 

My secondary reason for lurking around besides my not really feeling like I fully fit with people who have &#8220;normal&#8221; births and all my preeclampsia/gallbladder paranoia, is that my hubby&#8217;s goddaughter was born with her twin sister at 26 weeks. They are both wonderful active 2 year olds now, but as I'm sure you can imagine, they&#8217;ve been through many of the same things your kids have been through. So since our friends have gone through the preemie experience, I lurk a bit to try to understand things in their lives better, too I guess. I&#8217;ve just felt so useless about being able to give them support as they live over 1000 miles away. I just wished we lived closer like we use to so I could have done more. 

Anyways, those are my reasons for lurking. As I don't have a preemie of my own, I guess I've just been content to lurk instead of post, since I don't really "belong" here per say. Let me know if you don&#8217;t want me around, and I&#8217;ll stay away. Good luck to everyone here and I hope all of your pregnancies go well and end beautifully. :flower:


----------



## AP

Moonbeam that makes complete utter logical sense! you can lurk (and participate if you want!)
Reading your post has made me a lil more understanding. It's took me a while to accept and understand others situations, At first I was in some selfish frame of mind that we had it 'worse'. Took me at very least a year to understand other peoples journeys, long or short :)

Now I see where you are coming from too, that generally other new mums never understand what NICU entails, and sorta just wish you the best and that's it.:shrug: am I right?


It's those that have never posted on the history of bnb that scare me :haha:


----------



## moonbeam_sea

Thanks for the nice reply to my lurking confession. I agree with your comment about other new moms and the NICU, too. Also, happy 33 weeks! :)


----------



## AP

I appreciate it ;) I'll sleep better knowing who you are lurking now hee hee!


----------



## you&me

Hiya Moonbeam :wave:

Sb, what are the chances of getting this made into a sticky thread now there are tons of posts on it?


----------



## Lianne1986

yea good idea - its made a 100 pages!!


----------



## AP

Last time I asked for a sticky I was told there was too many :( but I dunno about you girls but charlottes story is one of just many reasons for preterm births on here?(all due respect obviously)

I'd be happy to keep this thread up to date, even when my time in here is over. Goes without saying!


----------



## AP

Btw I need a slap, I didn't know my appointment at the trial thing was gonna be another ffn test....:dohh:

Guess who er.... :sex:

I rearranged that appointment......blamed SPD..... :rofl:


----------



## AP

Double post, think its happening to us all tonight:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: haven't you learned your lesson yet? 33 weeks!!:happydance:

Hi moonbeam, you are more than welcome:flower:

Nic, omg your dog is puking too? :sick: Yeah second pregnancies are meant to be great, mine was defo the best of the 4, goes downhill after that:haha:

Lianne, bet you're going to be getting fedup of the constant questions of anything happening yet:winkwink: Sooooooo, anything happening yet?:haha:

My ffn came back neg:happydance: See thats months of abstinence for you SandiO:)

Actually, still completely jealous!


----------



## AP

:rofl: Amy. Am normally strict about it, I actually vowed to give up sex for the rest of this pregnancy because I simply cannot be bothered! Dnno what came over me :blush:

But the woman did initiate the rescheduling first....8am, I mean, LO is still in her bed (she likes her lie ins!) and I hate disturbing her going to the shower, drying my hair etc! :rofl: I was just gonna go for I til I realised, and its pointless even going because guaranteed it will be positive!

Wayhey for a negative :) it's a nice relief huh?


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: I'm thinking that you got relief too:winkwink:

Yeah, Its a weight off, for about 2 mins lol, now I'm thinking thrush is making it neg and that I'll be in the 0.5% who do go into labour:dohh:

How do you keep Alex asleep till 8am? Mine are up around 5 30am everyday like clockwork.


----------



## AP

She just did once she dropped to one nap a day :shrug: however she goes to bed at 8pm and wakes anytime after 8am sometimes 9am. Works for us cause that's when DH goes to work, so I dont change it x


----------



## nkbapbt

Alex is a 12 hour sleeper too? Lakai sleeps 12 hours most nights too! He goes to bed late though like 10pm and is up at 10am!


----------



## you&me

That doesn't change as they get older...Reagan goes to bed at 6.30pm...and we get up at 7am for school run, and on a weekend anytime between 8-9am...she gets mega grumpy if she doesn't get enough sleep :haha:


----------



## AP

Liannes waters have broken, MADLYTTC has a lil thread in 3rd tri but no-one mention on FB!!!


----------



## AP

Omg over 1000 posts and over 100 pages girls wooooo :rofl:


----------



## Olivias_mum

haha just seen the posts about lurkers so thought i better say hi!!x


----------



## you&me

Eeeeeeeeeeeekkkksssss...exciting news...am now gonna be waiting for news all day :happydance:


----------



## you&me

Hiya Olivias Mum :wave:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies updating on behalf of Lianne1986 :)

Baby Jaiden was born at 11.52am weighing 6lb 5oz :cloud9:

Again please dont mention on FB :)

Lianne tells me chris has gone to buy a carseat and shes coming home :wohoo:


----------



## you&me

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies updating on behalf of Lianne1986 :)
> 
> Baby Jaiden was born at 11.52am weighing 6lb 5oz :cloud9:

Thank you for updating over here :flower:

Wow, huge congratulations Lianne, well done!! And Jaiden is a great weight, hope everything went okay for you :hugs:


----------



## AP

Olivias_mum said:


> haha just seen the posts about lurkers so thought i better say hi!!x

Pmsl how can u be a lurker woman ur on the first page :rofl: how is wee grace doing? And you, of course? Xxx


----------



## AP

Congrats Lianne!!!!!! :happydance:


I feel er, next, even though theres a few on the list they havent stayed around...

Our chat must be crap.....


----------



## LucyEmma

Hi, im due may 20th :) Joshua was a premmie in 2009 now and happy and healthy 20 month old, getting a bit scared now im nearing the time he was born (30+5) im 27 weeks tomorrow. Dont get on here alot but was just having a look and ive never seen this bit before its nice to know others have gone through the same thing and im not just worrying about nothing! Hopefully this time everything will be ok but i am being extra carefull this time! Good luck to everyone on here aswell x


----------



## AP

Hey LucyEmma! Welcome to the club ;)

Do you know why Joshua was early? We have LOs similar in age too :)


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies!

Congrats Lianne! 

So ladies...I have lost just under half my fluid, and the ER doctor is classing my pregnancy as a threatened miscarriage. (if you are on my FB please don't say anything as my parents do not know) Both my doctors are gone on vacation!

The fill in at the one isn't very good, but I will be going to see him later next week. 

So now I wait...


----------



## Scottiemum

Congratulations to everyone who is expecting again. I am just interested as really want another baba one day, not sure when I'll get the courage but lovely to see its worked out well for others after having a preemie. :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Nic, I just seen this :O

What happens in these cases? Awww nic after our mini discussion on FB I seriously hope your hospital takes everything into account?


----------



## nkbapbt

I don't really know. The doctor just said go see your dr next week see if there is any change. My cervix is still closed, which makes me wonder why the threatened m/c was said. He was a jerk! He gave me little to no information. He was really short and rude. 

I go see my GP's stand in and my OBGYN's stand in next week. I can still feel baby move every once in a blue moon...

Im having a super chitty day. My mom last night at Lakai's adjusted bday dinner (which was AWFUL because he is cutting THREE molars and threw up...he was so cranky!) after hearing about my dog's breathing issues, that she is at the end of her life cycle. My mom is a retired vet. I could have killed her. I know she views death differently than I do, but this is my dog...she knows how much I love this dog.


----------



## mummy3

Nic:hugs: I have everything crossed for you for your apointment next week. Do they have any idea why your fluid is decreasing? 

Lianne:shock::happydance: CONGRATS!! Can't wait to hear your birth story.

Sandi, we will have to move on to you for the any signs yet:haha: Promise not to pester for another month yet though!

Hello new people:flower:


----------



## AP

Do you feel like you slightly don't trust the info the doctor gave you? It seems pretty rash? X


----------



## AP

Girls what's the script with braxton hicks? 
I never realised ive been having them, mostly at night. I though it was baby turning but it's so obviously not now. Tonight and last night they were comin very regular and they are sore.


----------



## nkbapbt

Well it wasn't the doctor who mentioned the fluid decrease it was the US tech...so Im not sure. I feel like the dr is a jerk...:rofl: I think i will just wait. I know people who have lost ALL their fluid and had it be ok....so I am not going to freak out. There was like 2 or 3 code blues called while I was there and this dr was the only one on at that moment. Maybe he was stressed and just rushing around. He didn't have time for bedside manners? 

My GP hasn't left the country yet, and his receptionist said she would call him for me. I have been seeing this man since I was 11, so I trust him and I know if there is a worry he would see me regardless if there is a plane to catch...even if its too Tuscany..BUGGER!


----------



## mummy3

Your GP sounds like a nice guy, hope he will give you more answers:hugs:

Sandi, anymore than 4 in an hour, you should start lying down on your left side and drinking lots of water. If they don't pass within a few hours go to the hospital:thumbup:


----------



## AP

That makes sense mummy3. I'm drinking lots again but is waaaaaaay way more than 4 an hour tonight and last night. I manage to fall asleep last night and woke up fine but it's kicked in again :s

I mean Amy.... See I'm trying to get into the habit of calling you Amy now, I'm trying!


----------



## aob1013

Congratulations Lianne! X


----------



## Lianne1986

hey ladies.

thank u for ur congrats. im still in shock atm but will def write my birth story asap.

baby Jaiden is just perfect!! 

im so glad he held on til 37 weeks and i didnt need an induction.

time of labour is recorded at 4hours 40mins.


----------



## mummy3

sb22 said:


> That makes sense mummy3. I'm drinking lots again but is waaaaaaay way more than 4 an hour tonight and last night. I manage to fall asleep last night and woke up fine but it's kicked in again :s
> 
> I mean Amy.... See I'm trying to get into the habit of calling you Amy now, I'm trying!

:rofl: I'm getting better at calling you Sandi now, keep doing it with a y though:dohh:

Maybe ask for them to give you a med to take when they start u like that, I have a prescription of nefedipine to take if they start up and it works really well. You could have an irritable uterus?


----------



## mummy3

The MIL sent a link today saying the FDA had decided that terbutaline wasn't to be used for preterm labour anymore, that was what I was given last pregnancy and once already this pregnancy. So I'd avoid that.

https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm243840.htm


----------



## mummy3

Lianne, congrats again:hugs: Can't wait for that story, and what a nice short labour!!


----------



## Lianne1986

i have put my birth story up in the announcents ladies - with couple of pics xx


----------



## AP

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey lianne! Xxxx

Ps. Jj say hi?


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey lianne! Xxxx
> 
> Ps. Jj say hi?

Huh?? :haha: :blush:


----------



## AP

Lianne1986 said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey lianne! Xxxx
> 
> Ps. Jj say hi?
> 
> Huh?? :haha: :blush:Click to expand...

Our fan.... :)


----------



## LucyEmma

sb22 said:


> Hey LucyEmma! Welcome to the club ;)
> 
> Do you know why Joshua was early? We have LOs similar in age too :)

Hi, thankyou :) yeah i had pre eclampsia, he was born by emergency c-section june 10th :) aww how old is your LO? xx


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Congratulations Lianne!!!!!


----------



## dippy

Hi ladies Iv come to have a moan-I know everyone is entitled to an opinion but don't u jus wish they'd change that damn "v- day" or even better just get rid of it. I mean y does it even exist. 
I know that babies hav a chance at 24 weeks which is brilliant especially 4 women like us but fact is not all do and on top of that all the problems that they have nec rop ivh reflux pda - u know there all horrid things to have. I mean I'm 24 weeks which I'm grateful for but I'm sorry but that's just not enough for me- I want more.
I sppose I just wanted to moan about the fact that yes it is a chance it is a milestone and u can b happy but does it have to be broadcasted as " vday". Instead jus thank god uv got that far and pray for anutha 14-16 weeks cuz u think bed rest drags-plz neonatal is even worse. I think cried every daywen she was there.

I didn't want to moan in 2nd tri or Otha forums cuz I know those ladies r happy and didn't want to be offensive. Anyway had my moan. Btw I'm 24 weeks waheyyyyyy. Lol here's to anutha 14 weeks hopefully-I can only wish.

And for all u ladies hope ur all well and and kicking preterm ass. Xxx


----------



## AP

Dippy hate it too, I do. I know its the sorta cut off type thingy but I hate hate hate seeing others think it's a bloody walk in the park after that. The sorta 'I'm 24 weeks I made it and that's it now' kinda thing? I know so e of the girls feel strongly about it on here to because we all understand it's no guarantee.all it means is most hospitals will intervene. Thats it.

This pregnancy 24 weeks did mean something tho this time to me because I had a positive FFN at 22 weeks (a positive is meant to be an indicator for the next two weeks) but when I hit it, I said exactly the same dippy, I said it's not enough. :shrug:

However I am going to wish you a happy 24 weeks only because you've hit a milestone where a hospital would medically help baby. And I'm going to wish you another happy 12 weeks to come ;)


----------



## dippy

This is precisely why I wanted to moan here cuz it's only women who have been there that understand.
I'm aiming to get past 26 weeks these 2 weeks r guna drag cuz I want to pass them so badly as it's when bubba was born.
It's funni how we have targets to reach - wen I lost my son at 20 weeks and then got pregnant with my daughter I just prayed I could get to 24 weeks and I did infact I got to 26. With this pregnancy I'm like plz let me get past 26 and get to 30 at least- but I'm not sure I will. I'm gunna stay positive tho. Well I'll keep u all updated at the moment I'm jus counting the seconds of the day.

I really hope my next few weeks go by quickly then I can relax (abit).

Glad ur ok sb. All u ladies who have gotten past the week ur preemie was born are my positive hope that u can get past that stage.take it easy ladies. 

Xxx


----------



## AP

Dont be hard on yourself dippy, look towards your milestone of 26 weeks. After that you can do what I did and make further ones up as you go along :haha: I was 27, then 29(my gestation on which I was born) , 30(nice round number I guess) and 32 (somehow in my head I reckoned it was 'good'.) honestly I NEVER thought I'd get this far. Never once did I believe it.

Next stop 34!

And dippy this thread and all of us here are happy to chat and rant, you are part of it too! :flower: xxx


----------



## dippy

Yeh ur ryt. That's what I'm guna do now make up weekly milestones as I go along- be happy for each passing week. 

Sb I'm soooo anxious u don't understand even more since turning 24 weeks. I just want this time to go by that's all. 

Maybe u lot can help me: what I'm guna do now is rather than coming here every day I'll break it up to every 2-3 days to give u updates that I'm still pregnant lol that way it' ll break my week up abit.
Ok it's abit of a crap coping mechanism but worth a try lol. 

Ok so il b back in a few days-if I can keep away lol. 
C u all soon thnx sb again for all ur support. X


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Dippy, a lot of women just don't understand what the 24 week viability involves, they just take it as a guarentee baby will be fine. As Sandi said though, its a great milestone to hit to know your baby will be medically helped. Happy 24 weeks hun:happydance::hugs:


----------



## PrincessPea

Hey ladies

Hope you dont mind me posting in this bit. I'm not pregnant but I pop in from time to time to see how you guys are doing (a lurker I suppose!!!:haha:-except I do seem to have plenty to say in other posts:rofl:) . You guys are my inspiration that should we ever decide to have another LO that there is great support out there and you do get there - slowly. 

About the 24 weeks thing - I remeber the weekend before Jessica was born, saying to my mum on the phone 'well mum thats the baby viable now, so if anything happens now it will be ok'!!!! Oh little did I know and how naive was I!!!! :dohh:Its what you girls say though unless you have been there no one really understands, so I suppose you have to forgive them a wee bit for their naivity. Even friends who were with us every step of the way still didnt 'get it'. And the thing is OH and I know how lucky we have been, compared to the journey of others, we have had it very lucky with only a few ups and downs but even then in a subsequent pregnancy 24 weeks would be 'a milestone' but it certainly wouldnt be 'the milestone'. Different when you know whats to come tho ladies eh??

Hope I havent said anything out of turn there, its just my thoughts on it.

Anyways huge congratulations to all you pregnant ladies, my thoughts are often with you all and I hope your little bubbas keep cooking for as long as possible. xxx


----------



## AP

im officially 6 weeks more pregnant than i was with Alex woo hoo!
And i got 1 lil stretch mark, yey! (who would have thought id be so excited about THAT :rofl:)


----------



## Lottie86

Hello ladies I'm back!! What have I missed over the past 2 weeks?

Hope everyone and their bumps are doing well :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!!!!!

was starting to see tumbleweed there.

And wheres nic?!?


----------



## mummy3

Lottie! Nice to see you back hun:flower:

Sandi,:happydance: Happy extra 6 weeks, its going really fast now don't you think? Well fast when the pelvis is good right:winkwink: Did you go back for the ffn, or did I miss that?

Well I'm 30 weeks today, YAY!!! Eilidh has dropped right down now though, feels like my bump has vanished, will try get a pic up to show. Means can breathe but waddle like mad lol, hubby makes me get the motorized trolleys now when we go shopping:blush: :rofl:


----------



## AP

Not yet amy, thats tuesday i suspect i might get a scan too but not sure! Do u think theyd do that at 34 weeks? And OMG 30 weeks HAPPY 30 WEEKS!!!


----------



## mummy3

They might do it at 34 weeks, some places stop at 34 weeks, some at 35 weeks, lol go in assuming they will do it!

Ok here's the bump
 



Attached Files:







30 week bump.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lottie86

Wow you have to love the NHS, I had a message left on my answering machine saying "Hello Charlotte I am just phoning to confirm our appt on Friday at 9.45am please call me on the following number" The message didn't say who they were what the appt was or anything. I was utterly confused as I don't have any appts booked for Friday so I rang the number which turned out to be the nearby maternity unit so I explained my confusion over the fact I don't have an appt on Friday and that I had no idea what the appt was even supposed to be for and the midwife went off to check and it turns out that it is my consultant appt to discuss my previous delivery as apparently the consultant now comes up here every 2 weeks to save those of us up here having to go all the way into Aberdeen to the maternity hospital to see her but I had had no letter or anything saying I even had an appt until I got that phonecall :wacko: 
I've had to rearrange it due to Findlay so it is now on the 11th but that's quite good as at least I will have seen my Lupus consultant a few days before that so I can pass on to her what he wants the plan to be for my care.


----------



## AP

Oh thats better then Lottie isnt it?!?


----------



## Lottie86

Yep it's good I've finally got an appt with her (the fact its nearby is of no real consequence to me as I will have to drive into Aberdeen that morning and evening to drop Dave at work and pick him up anyway so that I can use the car as we've only got one) and I am hoping it will be a bit more than a 5 min in and out appt like it was last time. 

So far I plan to ask her about:

-will I see her regularly or will this be the only time (as she only saw me once with F!:wacko:)
-the fact I want an elective c section 
-whether she will consider cervical length scans
-due to having a prior history of placenta probs what happens if I somehow manage to go to term as I am very wary of them letting me go overdue due to the fact the placenta starts to degrade then anyway
-what my risk is of another abruption
-regular growth scans due to my risk of iugr
-amnio to see if bump has the chromo abnormality 
-at what gestation can neonatal in Aberdeen deal with preemies from
-can she get my midwife to see me on a regular basis to keep an eye on my bp etc as I've only seen her once so far

I'm going to write the list down and take it in with me so I don't forget anything and can scribble down her answers lol. Any other thoughts on things to ask the consultant would be fab.


----------



## AP

You've only seen the midwife once? Are you having a laugh?!??? I mean i know u didnt find out until so far down the line but thats shocking hun, i expected better of them!!!:shock:


----------



## Lianne1986

hello ladies. i hope u & bumps are ok! i should be 38 weeks 2day :haha:

it feels really weird having Jaiden home, well not weird but a lot different from when i had tyler. makes me a little sad i didnt have this with Tyler but im tryingto think about it too much because they are both here and well. 

Its just a whole new experience :)


----------



## AP

You got me excited lianne, I hope I get there!! You weren't in hospital for long were you? Xxxx


----------



## Lottie86

Sandi: I saw her at 12+6 weeks for my booking appt (it should have been at 10 weeks but was delayed due to Xmas/New Year) and then I don't see her again until next Tuesday so 19+6! :wacko: Nice to see they are keeping such a close eye on me!


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> You got me excited lianne, I hope I get there!! You weren't in hospital for long were you? Xxxx

my waters went at 7.15am. got to hospital at 9am, Jaiden was born at 11.52am.

we got discharged at 4pm. i could of been home sooner but Jaiden went a bit blue & 'dusky' at one point and was grunting (scared me so much cuz thts how tyler was) so we had to wait for the dr to come & check him, when he did he came back an hr later and said he was fine and we cud go as soon as i was ready.

i had a bath and went home lol 

i had him in the birthing suite at the hospital too. was lucky because if he had been 4 days earlier he wud of still been classed as premamture and it wud of been a whole different story, i wud of had to have had him in the delivery suite and prob an overnight stay - what a difference a day makes :)


----------



## Lottie86

Wow that was so fast Lianne! Glad all went well and you got home quickly :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Did u have an epi lianne


----------



## Lianne1986

No sandi, i had 2 paracetamol & gas and air. i asked for pethidine but it was too late & when i asked for an epidural my mw said no she wasnt lettin me get away with tht 1 haha


----------



## mummy3

Can't believe just how fast that was Lianne, really hoping I can get that birth too! Must have been a dream to be in and out that quick:cloud9:

Lottie, thats awful you have only been seen once, hope this consultant will provide you with more support, some good questions there too hun, notebook handy would defo be a good idea:flower:

Sandi how you getting on? Getting excited watching your ticker move up, only a couple more days to 34 weeks:happydance:


----------



## AP

34 is cool!!! Thats DHs target! (his bdays on thurs too thats why :rofl:)

Test and maaaaaybe scan tomorrow. Dunno what to expect!


----------



## mummy3

Lol try not to overdo it at the birthday celebrations, don't want to bring on labour:winkwink:

Will keep an eye out tomorrow for an update, fingers crossed for a neg ffn, scans are always good mind, great seeing LO:cloud9:

I have the delight of the jab tomorrow, be glad to see the end of that! Do you still get yours? I haven't been told when they are meant to stop:shrug:


----------



## AP

I dont have the job, i have the pessaries hun (oh lovely) i think i stop this week?!?!


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, I am sorry for intruding, I was just after some advice even though I have not had a preemie, and I worry that a post in the 2nd tri or whatever will tell me to stop worrying, whereas I know you girls will know worry is normal and you may even know what I am on about. 

Any way, my waters broke at 28+6 weeks with Honey (although that is when the big gush was but pretty sure I was leaking before that) and as this pregnancy feels similar to that one I am very worried about it happening again, recently I have had lots of discharge/wetness (sorry tmi) and my paranoia sets in. When my waters went they did this test that changed colour, I think you can buy them and maternity towels that do the same thing. Has anyone heard of them? Or where to get them?

Sandi good luck today. 

Lianne, congratulations.

Fingers crossed for term and beyond for you all :flower:


----------



## Lottie86

They are called amniosense pads, I used them in my pregnancy with Findlay after I had my amnio done to check I didn't my waters didn't leak afterwards. I've just done a quick google as I wanted to get some more this time for after the amnio and for if I am worried my waters leaking but I can't seem to find them anywhere :wacko: I'll keep looking and if I find them I'll post a link up :thumbup:


----------



## Lottie86

I've just found these which sound the same: https://www.stressnomore.co.uk/pd/Vision-Amniotic-Leak-Detector_81567.html


----------



## Tasha

Thank you soooooooo much Lottie. I cant see how many that pack has, but will keep an eye out for more and if I find some, will pm you.


----------



## Lianne1986

it certainly was fab being in & out tht quick. especially cuz i didnt like leaving the other 2 :)


heres a pic of my preemie with my termie (he just made it :thumbup: )
 



Attached Files:







newpix 036.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AP

Tasha, thank you Hun. I was gonna mention lot tie knew of the pads and nic on here told me you can use ph strips from aquatic shops but ive no idea how this works.

Lianne you got a termieeeeeee! :happydance: he is beautiful I love ur piccies.

I had my scan today and my last FFN. 
No more progesterone pesseries, I gotta give them back tomorrow. :) I mean the ones I've left :haha:

The scan was interesting, although it was unofficial measurements, baby was near 37 weeks :shock: (I knew this was gonna happen because Alex was big) and my cervix measurements were just ridiculous. You could physically watch the cervix open and close (pretty scary!) and at minimum it was 23mm and max was 40mm :shock: 
To which the lady laughed and said that she's going nowhere.
"I'm looking at overdue, aren't I?" I said. She just smiled knowingly. :dohh:

One extreme to another possibly!


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> The scan was interesting, although it was unofficial measurements, baby was near 37 weeks :shock:

WOW! That's fantastic! :happydance::happydance: You know what we need now... a new bump pic!! :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Awwww Lianne he is so cute! :D


----------



## AP

I think u missed my last FB one? Heres one lol, 33+2

*image removed, I'm uneasy about the lurkers*


----------



## Lottie86

Wow your bump is huuuuge now but still all lovely and neat! Loving the hair too! :D :D


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much Sandi, I live right near a pet shop, do you reckon if I went in they could explain. :haha:

Fantastic news about the scan :cloud9: Gorgeous bump too.

They ask you to give it back? Wont they just dispose of them any way or is it cos it is part of the research? 

Lianne your LO is beautiful:cloud9:


----------



## mummy3

Wow your bump is so big and so neat Sandi, totally jealous here! 37 weeks?! Sounds like a big baba, how do you feel about the thought of going overdue?
Think I'll stick with the jabs rather than the pesseries, way too messy:wacko:

Lianne, he is absolutely gorgeous, that pic is so cute with his big brother:cloud9:

Tasha, sorry but dunno about the test strips, but you never know maybe theres a resident expert at the petshop:haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi great news about the scan & omg i love ur hair :)


----------



## AP

The pesseries werent bad as you'd think at all amy. Just more about remembering to do it :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

LOL, thanks Mummy3, I think I might pop in and ask where they are cos I wanna test to see if I am leaking amniotic fluid just to see the look on their faces.

I have the pessaries too, again not too bad but like Sandi struggle to remember so have an alarm on my phone.


----------



## nkbapbt

Great bump Sandi!

LOVE your hair too. 

Lianne - Bubs is sooo cute, love his name too! 

Tasha - The pH strips from the petstore work just as they do when you test the pH in your fish tank. LOL They say if they turn the darkest colour, usually purple it's fluid. However, these are not that accurate and shouldn't really be the only means of testing. I would say buy some, test a few times when you are pretty sure you are not leaking, get an average colour "pH" for your normal every day "v" pH...he he. And then when you do have a worry, you will know how drastic of a change it is. Keep in mind, things like sex, drinking soda and such can change the pH in there so this can also have a false reading. And this goes for the strips or the pads actually.

The ferning test a doctor would do is the best test, but it can only be done by a dr.

Hope this helps.

Well ladies I hope you are all well.

I have a the meanest cold, mean because it keeps going away and coming back. I keep thinking "oh good your on your way out" and then wake up sicker the next day. I hate being sick. And as many of you know...being a SAHM you get no sick days!

I have yet to have any bump growth, I think bump went big from the get go and is now just staying this size, lol. I thought for sure I would be bigger than I was with Lakai, but I shrank down and now I'm staying smaller...with 3 weeks left I doubt I will get bigger. Oh well. 

March 2 (though I keep saying/thinking the 5th!) is the anomaly scan...I still think baby will pull a kicker on us and be a boy...:winkwink:


----------



## AP

Tasha about the pessaries, I'm not sure why I have to return the rest of the box. I have a few weeks worth remaining but I didn't start them til about 24 weeks? I can only imagine its a money saving thing? however both I and the lady carrying out the trial in my area haven idea if its progesterone or placebos ive been using, and its likely I won't ever know unless my doctor requests so.

Are you using them in conjunction with the OPPTIMUM trial too?


Girls I reAlly don't think I have a neat bump lol. My best mate palmed me off when I warned her via text, and was stunned when she seen me at just how big I was. I haven't put a hell of a weight on either, and ive struggled to eat!


----------



## nkbapbt

Sandi and anyone else.....You were taking P17 right? What made you decide to do it? I just turned down being a part of the study here.


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi JJ Buck...I see you in here lots, you should introduce yourself...we don't bite I promise! :rofl:


----------



## AP

nkbapbt said:


> Sandi and anyone else.....You were taking P17 right? What made you decide to do it? I just turned down being a part of the study here.

P17 as in progesterone?

I know where you are it's done in the form of shot jags is that right? I'm using pesseries, I know they can be used erm, back or front ykwim? ;)

The study here is to investigate whether the use of progesterone helps reduce the risk of a preterm baby. It's said that it can help strengthen the cervix. The study here has been around for a few years(the posters in my hospital have been up even when Alex was born) and they use the FFN tests too. I think also part of the study is to work out if the FFN tests are worth it, they are expensive and aren't widely used here.


----------



## mummy3

So are the pessaries every week as well? I imagined them to be really gross and leaking all the time like a really bad canestan pessery:blush: :rofl: 

Over here its the shot once a week, its not a trial so you defo get the progesterone. Up until recently you had to pay to get them from a compounding pharmacy after being prescribed them but I believe that will change now they are aproved by the FDA. They are meant to help certain types of premarturity like preterm labour and weak cervix but I believe they are not helpful for pprom. Also its routine at my OB office to do the ffn every 2 weeks in high risk cases:thumbup:

Nic, sorry about your cold, Anja my youngest has been puking most of the day so there's illness here too:hugs: Can't wait to here how you get on at your anomaly scan, not long now, I vote team pink!

Sandi, I've put on well over 20lb and my bump is none existant, maybe we are doing it backwards:haha:


----------



## nkbapbt

Here its for the jabs yes. This study is super new. And when they sent the consent document via email, there was 16 pages! Buuuut they had edited it down to 6 and I guess they didn't know that with some versions of MS Word you could read what they edited out....

My husband flat out refused. I won't get into why, but the risks they edited out did not out weigh the "maybe" benefits. I know the preemie parents in the US who get the jabs (I think the ones you are using are very different than the jabs) say they don't stop PTL or PPROM and if you don't have a weak cervix, they won't do much. 

I thought for sure I would take them, but I thought the chances were too great for us.

OH I forgot to say...our pedi was actually the follow up doctor for the baby after the baby was born. But he backed out, on the edited document it said "TB" beside his name. I called him to ask why he backed out and he said his ethical beliefs didn't match the other doctors in the study. Whatever the f that means?!


----------



## Tasha

nkbapbt, thank you for that, it is really helpful and I will be getting some, I am so paranoid. I hope you feel better soon :hugs: I have no bump either.

Sandi, I thought it might be about money but surely they cant reuse in case you have tampered with them? Not sure really just thinking as I write. No, I am not part of the trial, my professor just recommended them for me because of the miscarriages, my waters breaking at 28 weeks led him to think it could be cervix related, so thought it was a good idea for me to be on them, and that is why I have the scans on my cervix too. I have mine from BFP until 32/34 weeks.

You do have a neat bump, you look amazing.

I dont know if mine are P17, the brand name are cyclogest 400mg, so might be different, looking at the leaflet and cant see a mention of P17.


----------



## Tasha

mummy3 said:


> So are the pessaries every week as well?

I use two a day, and the other ingredient is vegetable fat so it is a bit yuck :haha:


----------



## nkbapbt

Sorry P17 is the same as progesterone! 

Tasha - I forgot to say welcome. And congrats! :hugs: You have had such a hard road, I truly hope this path ends up in a happy place for you. :thumbup:


----------



## nkbapbt

Lottie - I see you are here, how is Finlay feeling?


----------



## mummy3

2 a day?? :shock: 

Nic, I had pprom with #2 and don't have a weak cervix. So starting to think I'm taking them for no reason. At my appointment today Eilidh is already engaged same as Anja was at this stage so thinking I'm programmed. So much conflicting info, my OB's advice was that as I had so many things happen over my 3 pregnancies it may help make a difference. Do you know the risks? I was never given any info sheets or anything:wacko:


----------



## AP

mummy3 said:


> So are the pessaries every week as well? I imagined them to be really gross and leaking all the time like a really bad canestan pessery:blush: :rofl:

Nope they are every night :rofl: I wouldn't say they as as bad as a canestan pessary but a wee liner wouldn't go a miss.... :haha:


----------



## nkbapbt

double post


----------



## nkbapbt

I will PM you hon, I don't want to freak anyone out (as the jabs are different from the suppositories) . I can email you the massive consent form too if you want. It has a lot of information on it, but I think you need the newest version of MS Word to see the edits. I couldn't on my laptop's Word, but my hubby could on his and his the newest version.

Give me a bit, as it will take me a few to pull together all the links! :thumbup:


----------



## AP

I went to a medium today for the first time. I asked her about Alexs health, she says it will improve by age, she is always bouncing off the walls and on the go :rofl: she visualised a breathing tube type thing at birth....:shock:
I didn't tell her my worries about this baby, and she told me to stop worrying as this was going to be an easy birth and everything was going to be fine. Alexis going to be really off to start with, apparently but she'll be fine. 

Mad....


----------



## Tasha

nkbapbt said:


> Sorry P17 is the same as progesterone!
> 
> Tasha - I forgot to say welcome. And congrats! :hugs: You have had such a hard road, I truly hope this path ends up in a happy place for you. :thumbup:

Aaah okay, I chose to take them because I was desperate by that stage really, and no one has ever told me there are any risks, should of researched really but was miscarrying again when they recommended them, so didnt.

Thank you for your welcome, I dont even belong here though as my baby's were 35/36, 37, 36 and 37. I just came for the advice knowing that you girls wouldnt judge my anxieties, and would more than likely know.

Yep mummy3, two a day, it varies though some people will have one a day, some people two, some will have 200mg, some 400mg in each pessary. 

Any way, thank you all for answering my questions and making me feel both welcome and normal. I will leave your thread in peace now :haha:

I really hope you all get full term babies, and that your journeys are uneventful ones. :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lottie86

Evening ladies!

My bump doesn't seem to have got any bigger in the past week or so, glad to hear it's happening to other people too as I was beginning to get a bit paranoid. Still not felt even the slightest flutter yet though :(


Nic: Findlay is absolutely exhausted from the amount of effort it takes him to breathe as he's still got big chest retractions going on every time he takes a breath bless him. He gets about 10 mins of energy then has to just lie there for several hours before he has got any energy again. We've been told it could be up to a month before he's back to normal in terms of the nasty cough going and his breathing being more normal etc and it could be over 4 months before his lungs are back to their normal state due to the damage that gets done to them by the virus :( So I'll have to be even more careful than usual about bugs as anything he picks up goes straight for his lungs at the best of times. Luckily when he goes back into hospital next month they have said they will try and get him a single room (provided one is free) rather than put him on the ward after what happened the other week when they put him on a ward.


----------



## mummy3

Tasha please stay! You defo have a lot to add here and the pet shop, :rofl:

Nic, thankyou so much:hugs: I just blindly went with the OB, naive I guess.

Sandi, a medium?! Do you think she's right? I've always been a bit scared of these things. I'm sure Alex will be fine, I had a similar gap last time as well and the 2 of them get on great in between fighting and being jealous:haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Tasha please feel free to stay :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Tasha i agree you have a lot to share hun xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls. It is kind of you. I am going to say it at the pet shop tomorrow. :haha:

Sandi, that is pretty amazing. Did it help in any way? I always wanted to see a medium, well since Honey was born, but I am too scared. 

Lottie and Findlay :hugs::hugs: 

My bump is non existent too, I hope you get a bump and some flutters soon :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Poor Findlay. =( I hope he feels better soon. It must be so hard for him and you. :hugs:

Its not fair he has to keep going through these things, he has been through enough!!


Yikes the fighting and jealousy......yikes yikes yikes. I keep imaging Lakai pushing the baby out of my arms so he can get in there instead...and he is not remotely rough. But one thing that kid is? Is a massive momma's boy. He is extremely attached to me, he makes (not makes me...but demands) me cuddle him at night after he climbs into bed with us. He has to be cuddled a LOT, he is very sucky. I have no idea how he is going to react to sharing me. He pushes the dog out of the way sometimes.

Speaking of the dog...omg..so this morning at FOUR AM Lakai decides its time to wake up. Normally our dog sleeps on the bed until about 8 am then gets down to her bed, don't ask why...she's an enigma (like this dog is weird. She has never barked to the point I took her to the vet to see if she was mute...LOL). So Lakai sneaks off the bed and we find him THREE times sleeping with the dog on her bed. I mean they do normally snuggle, but why in the world he thought it would be better on her bed...I don't know! :rofl:


----------



## nkbapbt

I keep saying "oh I don't have baby brain this time"....I think I have it so bad I don't even know it. My goodness, I keep forgetting to say things. Sorry ladies for the amount of posts.

Tasha - I echo the "please stay" comments! :hugs:

I hope you plan to tell the petshop people you plan to pee on the strips...he he.

Lottie - I feel tiny kicks and bubbles, but very very very very faintly. When I preggers with Lakai at my 20 week scan, I was feeling such strong kicks you could feel them outside my stomach. Nothing like that this time. Baby is lazy and a night owl. I get more at night, late. I hope this doesn't mean she/he will stay up all night when they arrive!

I must say I LOVE mediums! Though I always get the same readings, or the same general things said about me. Which is cool because it means it's likely true, I guess? I haven't been to one in ages, I would love to go now just to see what they say. As I was not married or a mom the last time I went.


----------



## nkbapbt

I have a question....would you name your baby something if it was a name of a character in a very popular TV show currently? I adore a name, but had NO idea it was from a show..and I hate the show. I really don't want to deal with the "oh did you name it after so and so?" and the "oh its ok to admit you like the show"

And yes, you guessed it...it's *Snooki*. I just love that show...:rofl:

(best part is we don't even have cable as Lakai isn't allowed to watch TV...only certain DVD's)


----------



## Tasha

I do plan to tell them, "excuse me could you please tell me where the Ph strips are, I need to test if I am leaking amniotic fluid" :haha:

Yes, I would use the name. People will always relate it to something, we get asked if Morgan is named after the drink Captain Morgan :wacko: And years down the line that show will probably be forgotten.

ETA It is really hard to find a name you love, so dont let others put you off.


----------



## nkbapbt

After Captain Morgan...really?! LOL My first thought when I hear Morgan...is the horse. But I wouldn't think anyone would name their baby after a horse, its just a really nice name!

I have to say the name I like is the first girls name I really can't move on from. It's different, but I have a feeling it will get popular because of this show.


----------



## mummy3

Ooh Nic, I have to say I love that show too,:blush: I'd say go for it if you like the name, people will always have their opinions so best to go with what you love and screw them! My son and this baby both have very Scottish names and we live in the states where noone can say them and we get some "nice" comments but I dont care:haha:

:hugs: For Findlay

Tasha, please please please say that at the petshop :rofl: If you can film there reaction too that would be great..

Talking of small bumps, go look a few pages back to my 30 weeks with #4 pic, it looks more like a pie lunch than a baby:wacko:


----------



## nkbapbt

Your bump is smaller than mine!! I forgot to mention it when I saw it before! So cute...but where is baby? LOL


----------



## Agiboma

dippy im cheering you on i also have IC and my secound stich failed @25 weeks thats when i had my lo so im cheering you on and sending lots of positive energy your way


----------



## AP

@lottie wow thats a long time for his wee lungs to get better :( how are you doing, you've been through the mill yourself

@nic i want to call this baby Roxy but DH wont let me as its the same name as a charcter in a well known soap here. 

@tasha i think it has helped. It was nothing but positive really, she told me to stop picking at DH and let it all go, cause hes decided hes settled with me. She knew both grandads werent here anymore, little details you know? We've met before, however i dont think she knew it was me. 
She also mentioned a previous loss - she said this was my son and hes an orb in the house, he moves things... Hairbrushes in particular ...(you better believe it). Dh was pretty struck down when i told him that.


----------



## you&me

Happy 34 weeks SB :happydance: (I love the name Roxy)

Tasha...I don't belong here in this thread anymore after having a termie after my preemie...but I still stick around :blush: I hope this pregnancy goes well for you.

Lianne, your LO is gorgeous!!

I would love to go and see a medium...but am a bit scared of what they might tell me :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me - i dont belong here anymore either :( but im not going anywhere!! :haha:


----------



## you&me

Lianne1986 said:


> you&me - i dont belong here anymore either :( but im not going anywhere!! :haha:

:haha: We'll just camp out in here!!


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> you&me - i dont belong here anymore either :( but im not going anywhere!! :haha:
> 
> :haha: We'll just camp out in here!!Click to expand...

:happydance: we sure will! i dont think any of us will leave this thread now. Sandi will just have to rename it or sumthing when everyone has had there babies!!


----------



## you&me

Lianne1986 said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> you&me - i dont belong here anymore either :( but im not going anywhere!! :haha:
> 
> :haha: We'll just camp out in here!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: we sure will! i dont think any of us will leave this thread now. Sandi will just have to rename it or sumthing when everyone has had there babies!!Click to expand...

Or we will all have to start baking babies again to keep it going :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you&me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> you&me - i dont belong here anymore either :( but im not going anywhere!! :haha:
> 
> :haha: We'll just camp out in here!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: we sure will! i dont think any of us will leave this thread now. Sandi will just have to rename it or sumthing when everyone has had there babies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Or we will all have to start baking babies again to keep it going :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG no!! im done now haha are u going to have anymore?


----------



## Tasha

Please excuse any typos, I am on my phone. Just thought I would update, went to the pet shop, said exactly what I said I would and he gave me an odd look and took me to the ph strips. When we got to that aisle, he asked me if it were leaking waters I was worried about, I said yes, so he showed me the fish tank sealant and said it is what I needed. Of course the image of my waters breaking and trying to use sealant to stop it and close me up was sooooooo funny, so I was laughing whilst he looked confused. In the end I bought both cos I felt a bit bad, so I no longger have any worries, my waters break and I just use the sealant. Lmao.

Nic, I wouldn't dismiss it because it might become popular, who knows what name will. I have never heard of Morgan the horse.

Sandi that sounds fantastic, and that she is genuine. Did someone recommend her?


----------



## Lianne1986

tasha that is soo funny! im laughin out loud at tht but im trying to stop myself because its hurting my stitches :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> @lottie wow thats a long time for his wee lungs to get better :( how are you doing, you've been through the mill yourself
> 
> @nic i want to call this baby Roxy but DH wont let me as its the same name as a charcter in a well known soap here.

I was sure that was what your bump was going to be called! I can't think of any other already shortened girls names. Ooo it's going to drive me mad trying to think what it might be until she arrives and you announce it lol :haha: Happy 34 weeks! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I'm ok Sandi just shattered from the stress and lack of sleep over the past few weeks. My high dose corticosteroids have kicked in so I am feeling half human again at the minute which is always good. March is going to be rather busy again here but we're booking a weekend away for 2 weekends time up to a really remote cottage in the Highlands just to get a few days break away from everything before I have my anomaly scan and F goes back into hospital so that should be good :thumbup: 
We're not going to be able to go to my Mum's next weekend now when we head south for my hospital appt due to F still being poorly so we're not going to get down to see her now until I'm 27/28 weeks. Guess I'm going to have to break the news to her over the phone now at some point, eek!


----------



## Lottie86

Tasha that is so funny :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Once everyone has had their babies we'll have to rename it parenting after our preemies and if we all get to term we can then sit posting about confusing issues like 'they've grown out of their newborn clothes but they are only 2 weeks old' etc :haha:


----------



## Mumof42009

SB congrats on 34 weeks:happydance: Anybody else thinking 10lbs plus?:haha: xx


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> Once everyone has had their babies we'll have to rename it parenting after our preemies and if we all get to term we can then sit posting about confusing issues like 'they've grown out of their newborn clothes but they are only 2 weeks old' etc :haha:

:rofl: we will all need a 'scratches head' blinkie :rofl: I'm too used to this preemie thing! 
You know girls, I have a top here for Findlay saying "I'm the big brother" in 3-6 months. Now apart from twins, and findlay....how on earth is a top in THAT size? Go figure........



Lottie86 said:


> I was sure that was what your bump was going to be called! I can't think of any other already shortened girls names. Ooo it's going to drive me mad trying to think what it might be until she arrives and you announce it lol :haha: Happy 34 weeks! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm ok Sandi just shattered from the stress and lack of sleep over the past few weeks. My high dose corticosteroids have kicked in so I am feeling half human again at the minute which is always good. March is going to be rather busy again here but we're booking a weekend away for 2 weekends time up to a really remote cottage in the Highlands just to get a few days break away from everything before I have my anomaly scan and F goes back into hospital so that should be good :thumbup:
> We're not going to be able to go to my Mum's next weekend now when we head south for my hospital appt due to F still being poorly so we're not going to get down to see her now until I'm 27/28 weeks. Guess I'm going to have to break the news to her over the phone now at some point, eek!

Bite the bullet Hun, I think its the best you can do in the circumstances. And a break isn't a bad idea. The cottage sounds fab! 

As for the name lol what made you think that? I have chosen a name though, ive only seen it as a nickname for someones baby in teenage pregnancy section (I searched the name to see who had it too, I'm nuts I know) only my preemie mummy friends and BnB know it's a girl.



Tasha said:


> Please excuse any typos, I am on my phone. Just thought I would update, went to the pet shop, said exactly what I said I would and he gave me an odd look and took me to the ph strips. When we got to that aisle, he asked me if it were leaking waters I was worried about, I said yes, so he showed me the fish tank sealant and said it is what I needed. Of course the image of my waters breaking and trying to use sealant to stop it and close me up was sooooooo funny, so I was laughing whilst he looked confused. In the end I bought both cos I felt a bit bad, so I no longger have any worries, my waters break and I just use the sealant. Lmao.
> .
> 
> Sandi that sounds fantastic, and that she is genuine. Did someone recommend her?

Pmsl :rofl: that is gonna go down in history! :rofl: LOVE IT!
Yeah she's a friend of someone who used to be on here actually. My friend wont have a reading done, and the medium is strictly professional too. It was nice. Apparently my grandad is looking out for my gran so I told her today. Dunno what she thought but I couldn't not say.


Lianne1986 said:


> *
> 
> :happydance: we sure will! i dont think any of us will leave this thread now. Sandi will just have to rename it or sumthing when everyone has had there babies!!

Nooo I'm gonna keep it going even when I'm not pregnant! :)
There's a difference between support/ adding advice and daily reoccurring lurkers you know! :rofl:


----------



## AP

We have gone from tumbleweed to chatterboxes :rofl:

Today I have been discharged from the consultant. I'm officially FREE!


----------



## AP

HAPPY 19 WEEKS LOTTIE!
'halfway' there already almost!!


----------



## Tasha

It was so amusing, but Matt says I am mean. :rofl:

Lottie :hugs::hugs: for being so tired. I havent read the whole thread is something you dread hun? Happy 19 weeks hun.

Mumof42009, I was thinking 9lb 4ish. 

Awww, that is lovely, I think it will bring your Gran comfort. I wish someone could recommend me one. I loved Roxy too, but for the same reason as you wont use it. Aaaah shortened girls names, only one that springs to mind is Sam but obviously Sam is gonna be more popular than one person, so will get thinking. 

We have a name picked but are keeping it a secret too.


----------



## mummy3

OMG Tasha :rofl: 

Lottie, that break sounds fab. It took us until around the 20 week mark to tell MIL about this pregnancy:hugs:

Sandi, Tasha, all these secret names, please share:flower:

34 weeks:happydance: How did your results go? Im guessing 8lb 15oz btw.

Theres a spritual advisor place just up the road from here, biggest thing I'd be worried about is what if you got bad news:nope:

Nic, hope you feel better today?:hugs:

Anja was sick all night last night but seems better this morning, now we're all knackered lol


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, nope not sharing. 

A good medium/spiritual advisor wont give you bad news sweetie. 

The reason I wont go is because I would want to hear from Honey, no matter how much I say I will go not expecting anything, deep down I would. I dont want the disappointment if I didnt.

Poor Anja, maybe you can all grab a nap later?


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> Bite the bullet Hun, I think its the best you can do in the circumstances. And a break isn't a bad idea. The cottage sounds fab!
> 
> As for the name lol what made you think that?

I was trying to think of shortened girls names and I couldn't think of many but Roxy was the first one I thought sounded like a 'you' sort of name lol. You could ahve had a Foxy Roxy to go along with Sexi Lexi :haha:

Yep the cottage will be fab just a shame I won't be able to use the sauna or hot tub this time as I am pretty sure that both are no gos in pregnancy. I'm soooo excited about cooking on the Aga in the cottage again, at times I'm sure 86 is my age not the year I was born in :haha:

I think I'll tell Mum after I get out of my appt with my lupus consultant a week on Monday as he is her consultant too so she will trust what he says and I can then tell her what his plan is for getting the hospital up here to keep an eye on me which might reassure her a bit about my health side of the pregnancy so then she'll just go mad at me about the potential probs that baby might have. My Mum is the most fantastic Mummy in the world and she's my best friend and I think this is the first time ever I've been scared to tell her something! :dohh:


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> HAPPY 19 WEEKS LOTTIE!
> 'halfway' there already almost!!

:shock: Crap I've not got long until I need to get my bag packed. Argh the time is going really fast with me being so busy! :wacko:


----------



## mummy3

Tasha :hugs: Thats understandable hun.

Nap?! what is this thing:wacko:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you.

LOL I dunno, I sometimes hear other parents talking about them so thought you might be one of those lucky ones.


----------



## Olivias_mum

morning people :) hope all the pregnancys are going well!Grace is 6 weeks old tomorrow!(born at 28+4) She point blank refuses to put on any weight! Shes still losing weight and nowhere near her birth weight yet!Shes having a few hours off cpap, sometimes she manages it, sometimes she does a bit more than shes meant to n sometimes she hardly does any time without it n has to go back on!all pretty normal stuff though..well apart from the weight gain (or lack of it!) shes still in ICU, we saw her consultant today n he said ''your here for the long haul, its not gonna be ''straight forward, home in 6 weeks'' (shes had NEC, sepsis, e-coli and 2 operations up to now!)

When olivia was on cpap,she used to be on nasal cannula oxygen for the few hours she was off, When Grace is off cpap shes not on any oxygen and just breathing air :) so i figured that once she was finally off cpap all together that she wouldnt need oxygen! So i asked the nurse yesterday and she said its very highly likely that she will be on oxygen when shes off cpap completely!confuuused...! anyone know of babies not having oxygen when they were weaning off cpap but then on it afterwards!?

hope all your babies stay put till due dates!!!
xx


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats on ur little girl :)


----------



## AP

Olivias mum that happened to us. Alex went from ventilator to cpap in a matter of days. Then it was nothing. No oxygen cannula. But it was too much too soon and they ended up giving her the cannula, and CPAP on bad days.


----------



## Lottie86

Oooo that's me got my anomaly scan booked for March 18th at 11am :thumbup: Off to Livingston for it though as they only have appts in Aberdeen on certain weekends and we aren't here on either of the ones that are around the right time for the anomaly scan due to me having an appt in London and us going away for the weekend the following week :dohh: 
It's not too bad though as it is close to Edinburgh so I am going to take Findlay to Deep Sea World afterwards as I've been desperate to take him for aaaages as I think he'll love it and it will be a nice treat for him before he goes into hospital again on the Monday.


----------



## AP

Woooooo fab news charlotte, wish we could have met but im thinking i might be OD or baby full :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Olivias mum:hugs: Congrats on Grace, I'm sorry I have no real advice as my preemies were not as early but more:hugs:

Lottie, have fun at sea world:thumbup: Good luck for the anomaly scan as well.

Sandi, Lol you'll have another month after the 18th march:winkwink:

I had a pretty bad morning, lots of contractions I couldn't shift with 5 glasses of water and laying down so had to take the nifedipine which is helping. Not a fan of the stuff though, makes me nauseous. Have to go back to perinatology as well next week as she's measuring 27 weeks atm (I'm 30 weeks), although the measurement with the nurse was 31 weeks at 29 weeks:wacko: The OB did it twice to check though and said defo fundal height of 27 weeks. She is engaged so I'm wondering if that would cause it?:flower:

Last pregnancy I was meant to have a tiny baby, with growth scan saying 3 1/2lb the same day she was delivered at 4lb 12oz so could just hide them well:haha:


----------



## Tasha

Oooh that is right near mine, it is the 22nd March which 4 years and one day since my waters broke. 

I live in London, where abouts are you going?

deep sea world sounds fantastic, I have never even heard of it, will google in a second, Findlay will love it I am sure. 

I have this stupid headache which wont budge.


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow it looks fab, my LO's would love it too. Never been to Scotland, may have to go up there later in the year.


----------



## AP

Oh my god i was confused lol its march next month haha! Well charlotte if u want to meet or if i can still walk then you got my number!

Oooh amy hows thinhs now, have they calmed down? 

Tasha get ur butt up here i'll show u around ;)


----------



## AP

You know what? I have forgotten about the other things i signed up to for this trial. My placenta gets checked out and baby has to get a cranial ultrasound :dohh: i dont mind, all in the name of research!


----------



## Tasha

Oh never saw Amy's reply, must of been typing at the same time. Really hope things stop hun. Fundal height is not very accurate, different people measuring, baby engaging or changing position, how tall you are, all have an affect so hopefully a scan will show that baby is a little chunk.

Hahaha, may just do that Sandi, probably wouldnt be until October time because I have a holiday to disneyland in May, Essex in August, so wont have time :(

Yep, March in a few days. Is the placenta looked at after LO is born. What is a cranial scan?


----------



## AP

Im not sure why but as part of the trial it needs to be inspected. A cranial US is a head scan. I dont quite know why but i'll check.


----------



## Tasha

Oh that is good, extra reassurance and stuff. All my placentas have been checked cos of preeclampsia. :thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

Sandi, yeah its calmed now. Wish Anjas bottom would too lol she's filling a nappy every hour just now:wacko:

Tasha, is disneyland the one in Florida or California? I've been to the Florida one and it was amazing, lived about an hour away from the Cali one but never got round to going, will do one day though! 

The placentas are checked normally are they not? I know mine were looked at after birth but maybe that was with the pre-e. Wonder what the cranial exam is for, very interesting!


----------



## Tasha

We are going to the one in Paris this year, as I will be 30 weeks pregnant (hopefully). But next year we go to Florida, I cant wait for both. I didnt know there was one in California.

Poor Anja, is it teeth? Or just general tummy bug.

They are always checked to make sure there are no bits left behind, but mine have all been sent off to be looked at, they cut it open, check for clots, and all sorts :sick:


----------



## Lottie86

:cry: I'm not in a good mood now, I've just been trying to do some research about Aberdeen's neonatal unit and have found numerous accounts of people who have been shipped down to Dundee (or if they have no beds then it's down to Edinburgh, Glasgow etc) as Aberdeen can't deal with babies under *30 *weeks gestation (and this was in 2010!)!! 
Absolutely mental considering Aberdeen has a big maternity hospital :wacko:

Needless to say I shall be checking with the consultant when I see her to see if anything has changed since last year with regards to what gestation they get shipped out at and also what happens if they are born after 30 weeks but have probs associated with sub 30 weekers. 


Tasha: My appt is at St Thomas' :thumbup:


----------



## Lottie86

My placenta got sent off too because of my abruption.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs: Lottie you do need to have a chat to your consultant.

When they tried to induce me with Honey at 29 weeks, the hospital didnt accept below 32 weeks so they were going to transfer me to Queen Charlottes at they accept right from 22/23 weeks, but then said we will induce first and see if she can breath on her own, if not then we will transfer. Crazy. 

They should at least have a plan of say if it is before 30 weeks you will deliver here, if after you will deliver here. 

I live about 20/25 minutes away on the train.


----------



## AP

WTf lottie :shock:

As for my lovley placenta maybe its to see if theres affects of the progesterone?


----------



## Lottie86

I'm going to ask her to check what Dundee's policy is on pre 24 weekers so if they won't deal with them before 24 weeks we can have a plan of if something happens at 23 weeks I go to Edinburgh, 24-30 I go to Dundee and 31+ I'll stay in Aberdeen. 

I've got a _huge_ list of questions to ask her when I finally see her at 21wks! Sadly I have little/no faith in her as she didn't really do much last time (the hospital Findlay was born in were shocked at the lack of checks I'd been given up here) and she's not exactly being proactive this time as I can't see any way I'm going to get my amnio before I'm 22 weeks which means there's no way I'll have the results back before 24 weeks as results will take 2-3 weeks to come back. 

I soooo wish I could just move down to Dorset until the baby arrives as they gave me the most fantastic care when I was down there with problems in my pregnancy with Findlay and I trust them totally.


----------



## AP

Here lottie i remember the midwife said to me at 27 weeks id be heading to dundee, she said aberdeen but then shook her head and corrected herself :s


----------



## Lottie86

It's stupid really, we shouldn't have to sit worrying about how many hours away we'll end up due to some hospitals having bizarre policies on gestations (I mean 30 weeks seems a bit ridiculous in my opinion for a large maternity hospital who deal with a huuuuge area as they deal with highlands and islands populations too). 

That's good to know that Dundee can certainly take from 27 weeks Sandi :thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

Lottie, I would double check about Aberdeens neonatal unit, my first was in there in 2004 and there was a 26 weeker in at the same time. I guess it could have changed since but that seems strange:flower:

The maternity hospital next to my house here in Scottsdale ( near Phoenix Arizona) only takes from 32 weeks but theres one 20mins away that takes from 23 weeks, we have a plan set up already for delivery so its a good idea to get that in place.

Tasha, yeah its in Anaheim, about an hour north of San Diego where we moved from. I believe its smaller than Florida. Eurodisney is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessPea

Olivias_mum said:


> When olivia was on cpap,she used to be on nasal cannula oxygen for the few hours she was off, When Grace is off cpap shes not on any oxygen and just breathing air :) so i figured that once she was finally off cpap all together that she wouldnt need oxygen! So i asked the nurse yesterday and she said its very highly likely that she will be on oxygen when shes off cpap completely!confuuused...! anyone know of babies not having oxygen when they were weaning off cpap but then on it afterwards!?

Olivias mum, when Jessica was coming off cpap she was the same - ventilated for a day or so at start then on cpap, then when she started coming off cpap she was on air only but once she was off it completely, as SB says eventually it was too much, and she had to be put onto oxygen. :hugs:


----------



## JJ_Buck

*delurks and sheepishly waves* :shy:

Hi ladies, thought it was about time I introduced myself from the land of lurkdom. I'm really sorry if I caused any upset, I'm not weird (not sure if hubby would agree lol) just a bit shy. 

Our son Daniel was born unexpectedly last May at 27+5 - i've just posted on the Introduce your VIP thread. I'm now 17 wks gone with no 2 and I'm really excited but also worried of the same thing happening again, especially as they don't know why I delivered early last time. Everyone keeps telling me not to worry, relax etc etc but it's far easier said than done! My aim is to get to 37 wks this time and I'm determined!

Anyway just wanted to say hi, I will be a poster not a lurker in future! To term and beyond for us all :)


----------



## AP

Naughty JJ...... :rofl: you were beginning to scare the nips off me :haha:

Welcome to the club, you lurker you! D you want me to add u to the first page? X

My alex is 27+4, and I'm 34 weeks gone, there was no reason for her arrival either - so it's possible Hun!


----------



## Tasha

Lottie if your consultant doesnt give you a care plan that you think you need then get a 2nd, 3rd, 4th opinion, however many it needs to get you the care that you need, deserve and are happy with. Sometimes we need to scream and shout for the right care.

Welcome JJ :flower:


----------



## Lottie86

I'm seeing my lupus consultant in London a few days before the obs consultant up here so I'm going to get him to write a letter to her confirming what he wants her to do in terms of extra checks and hope she listens this time. I think I'll be a lot more demanding this time than I was last time so god help her if she and/or my midwife refuse to keep an eye on me.


----------



## nkbapbt

Welcome JJ!


----------



## nkbapbt

My placenta got checked too...mostly because it was well smelly..gross I know. But it was extremely infected. 

So I went to the OBGYN today, my normal dr was away so we saw another lady. She was like a MILLION times more helpful. She ordered an extra US to check cervix length two weeks after my March 2nd one. She also thinks it's nuts our OBGYN won't go by my dates and the latest US dates, which put us at the ticker dates (instead of the OBGYN's which are a week behind).

Plus she also made suggestions our other DR never made, like going to get a dental check up (which was already planned) but our DR never mentioned. 

We both left saying we liked her better, but I don't know how you go about changing?

They are DR's in the same office, and my GP is away so I can't consult with him about how to do it. Its making me very nervous every DR being away, as that's what happened when I went into labor with Lakai. My GP was gone, my OBGYN was gone..

My mom took L for the day yesterday and I just watched movies all day...trying to get better. It actually helped. But I think Lakai heard "no no" all day long yesterday as he will NOT stop saying it today! :rofl:


----------



## AP

:rofl: :rofl: i love how they give away secrets :rofl:

Nic that happened with us when TTC. my doc was awful, she would investigate why we hadnt concieved after a year. (in the end another lovely doc sent me for a scan for PCOS and DH for sperm analysis)

Then my own doc told me if i miscarry Alex ive to start using protection. I was like " err why" (kinda defeats the purpose) and she just shrugged and said "no reason". I was 21/22. She prob had issues with my age.

Anyway i see nice doc most of the time now, they just send me to her by coincidence cause cow face is busy.:haha: Alex is going to see her today cause of the sick (im not taking reflux as an answer)


----------



## nkbapbt

That's really rude about the b/c comment..I get chitty comments from people because people seem to think I look younger than I am. No one ever guesses my correct age, I always get ID'ed and such....I am not remotely complaining. But it certainly gives me a better insight on how horribly teen/younger mom's are sometimes treated. 

I had an older lady blame me for Lakai's early birth by saying "babies shouldn't have babies" after hearing he is premature. And lots of "oh another young mother" comments. I usually ignore people, but every once and a while I call them out and say "Im 32! Get over yourself!". 

Its even better when I am with my husband...he looks a LOT older than me but actually Im 6 months older.

Anyways...rant over.

I know the "no-no" thing is totally from my mom as she is the only one who says "no-no" I try to avoid it for this exact reason! LOL She is notorious for bad word teachings! When my younger brother was like 3, he was colouring and his paper fell on the floor and he said "SH*T" really loudly. I, of course cracked up and my mom who was also there asked who taught him that, the little bugger said me! But I totally didn't, so I said "Oh really Jake...I DID?" And he was like "noooooooooooooooo gramma DID!". 
:rofl:

We didn't need CSI to figure that one out, it's her fave word!

I have to laugh because after Lakai's nap when he was still waking up on the daybed/couch thingy...he looked at me and kinda whined, which normally means "come snuggle me". And I normally do, but today I said "If I do you will go back to sleep!" (I wanted him to stay awake) and he said "OH no, no!" he he


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies such a fun thread, wish i cold join you now :rofl: coming from a mommy to an amazing 25 weeker (who is not currently expecting but extremly nosey) just wanna say congrats and im cheering you all on 2 term


----------



## you&me

I know I haven't left this thread...buttttttttttttt say if I was to have another, even after having a termie now after my preemie, am I still allowed to be added on to the front page? :haha:


----------



## AP

Hell yeah?!? You had a preemie. End of. 

My thread my rules :rofl:


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> Hell yeah?!? You had a preemie. End of.
> 
> My thread my rules :rofl:

:rofl: I like your rules!!!!!!


----------



## mummy3

Oooh you and me are you coming back to join us?:winkwink:

Sandi, that was so rude telling you to go on bc! I have had people (mainly MIL) telling me to get sterilised for the last 3 years, gets annoying and makes you want to do the opposite:haha:

nic, thats funny with the naughty words, my eldests first word was bugger lol, glad your feeling better:hugs: Sounds like that new OB would be much better for you, I guess to change you just ask at the practice reception, you're more than within your rights.


----------



## AP

MIL had the cheek to say to me 'you should get on the pill' when i told her i was pregnant again.

Theres so many flaws with that statement.... :rofl:

1) errr im pregnant... Bit late...
2) i was on the pill :dohh:
3) you have sod all say on my contraception or family :dohh:


----------



## mummy3

Sounds like my MIL, she was like "its never too late" when I was 7m gone with my son:growlmad: after that constantly going about tubes getting tied and hubby having a vasectomy. I just don't listen lol, your right they have no say!


----------



## Lottie86

I woke up this morning at 4am as I just couldn't get comfy as my whole abdomen was really achey. The only way I can describe it is that it feels like I did 500 sit ups yesterday!! I am assuming it's just everything stretching so I'm not worrying or anything it's just more annoying than anything (I never had anything like this with F). 

It's still not eased off and other than a soak in a nice warm bath is there anything I can do? Are we allowed to use heatpads on low setting in second tri?



Sandi your MIL is just beyond words she really is!! :wacko:


----------



## you&me

Mummy3 ~ Hopefully...soon... :winkwink:


----------



## JJ_Buck

sb22 said:


> Naughty JJ...... :rofl: you were beginning to scare the nips off me :haha:
> 
> Welcome to the club, you lurker you! D you want me to add u to the first page? X
> 
> My alex is 27+4, and I'm 34 weeks gone, there was no reason for her arrival either - so it's possible Hun!

Would love to be added to the list ta! :happydance: EDD is 4th August x


----------



## Lianne1986

i was 17 when i got pregnant for Tyler, had him a couple of weeks after i turned 18. i got comments like huh kids shouldnt have kids etc. 

i prob only looked 14/15yrs tho lol


----------



## AP

JJ_Buck added, EDD Aug 4th! 

Welcome to our wee big thread :)


----------



## Lianne1986

welcome JJ x


----------



## AP

How r u finding being pregnant again hun?

Lottie doll i dunno bout heat pads :(


----------



## AP

Lianne hows that termie of yours :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> Lianne hows that termie of yours :rofl:

hes doing great :thumbup: taking 2-3oz of milk now every 3-4hours. 
hes in his bouncy chair hiccup-ing away as usual :haha:


----------



## AP

Sounds great!

I had a moment today, i was crying because i felt guilty getting this far-like, i feel like i belong in the preemie land :(


----------



## Lianne1986

i know exactly what u mean! i look at Jaiden & then look at tyler and the guilt i feel breaks my heart. but i know there is nothing i can do! they are both here, safe, healthy & happy & i love them both the same - equally! 

i neva thoguht icould love anyone in the same way i love tyler but i do!

and i know things wil be grand for u sandi :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Sandi, it must be really confusing

Lianne, he sounds adorable:cloud9:


----------



## AP

I feel like a total traitor to the girls on here too.
Part of me doesnt want to know what its like, ykwim? Alex and her story is my life.


----------



## AP

God i think i gotta distance myself from 3rd tri. Too hormonal to watch the girls wishing for babies to come early. :nope:


----------



## Lianne1986

sb22 said:


> God i think i gotta distance myself from 3rd tri. Too hormonal to watch the girls wishing for babies to come early. :nope:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Sandi, I replyed on that thread too, some naive women wanting waters to break at 32 weeks:nope: I don't think I have the same feelings as my 3 have all been at a similar gestation so I don't know what to compare it to. Your 2 will have such an extreme gap in gestation its got to be really hard to take in. With Alex having such a journey as well that would naturally be your life hun but it doesn't mean that the journey can't change:hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Just wanted to offer all of you some :hugs::hugs: sounds like you all need them

Had a pretty crappy day today tbh. Will write about it tomorrow.

As for wishing their waters should break at 32 weeks, maybe someone should tell them my daughter is an angel because mine broke early. Have no sympathy for people like that today, sorry for the harsh words girls :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Yikes...I think I will leave BNB during my third tri..

:hugs: to all that need hugs!


----------



## mummy3

Tasha:hugs: Hope you're ok hun:hugs:


----------



## AP

mummy3 said:


> Sandi, I replyed on that thread too, some naive women wanting waters to break at 32 weeks:nope:

That one done it for me, don't people read books or stuff?!?!?!? Horrible and offensive, to us and the girls who have had losses.

I will admit im in pain, i cant go anywhere without it taking about 3 times longer, cant sleep and SPD is awwwwwful but dear god i know how lucky i am.


----------



## nkbapbt

I want to reply to the thread so badly...but I know it will be taken as nothing more than causing trouble..no matter how I word it. And if that happens, I won't be able to bite my tongue. So I better just not say anything.

Tasha - I hope you have a better day today. :hugs:


----------



## you&me

I'm gonna go take a look at this thread!!!

ETA ~ I can't find it, but then I don't go into 3rd tri anymore...does anyone have the link please? Or title of the thread?


----------



## AP

Nic i know, i just unsubscribed. Not my bloody fault if people cant take the hint about how reality is.

What part of 'Alex is sick shes staying home' does MIL dont understand!!!!!!!!????
D is going out to hers because it was his bday on thursday and all she was bothered about was if Alex was going out with him. D is peeved off. 
Im just sad for him, how his own mum has replaced all her own young pics of him with Alexs :( and his gran is slowly doing the same. In fact she has a pic of MIL,FIL and Alex, none of Alex with her own parents.... :(


----------



## you&me

:nope: MIL's only hear what they want to hear...I hope Alex feels better soon :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Sandi, massive :hugs::hugs: It is so hard to watch that sort of behaviour to your husband. My MIL was the same, M has spent his whole life (until cutting contact) trying to prove himself, make them love him like they should. It is not how a mother/child relationship should be is it? And I think made all the harder to understand when you become a parent yourself and could never treat your child the way they do on regular occurrence. 

Thanks for the hugs girls. Yesterday I had a really rubbish appointment. Basically the man whos lack of care with my youngest made me change hospitals, is who I saw and he hasnt changed at all. He decided I am to stop all medication from yesterday, that is the progesterone, aspirin and the clexane. And only start the clexane once baby is born, for six weeks unless I get a clot or the placenta starts failing before that. I just feel like he is risking our lives for no reason at all, a clot could kill me before I restart clexane and by the time the placenta starts failing it could be too late for my baby. But he just isnt listening to me, and the last time a doctor didnt listen I ended up burying my baby. He also said I am to have shared care between the hospital and my GP, I havent had shared care since 30 odd weeks with my oldest and with my history (pre eclampsia in the first pregnancy, pre eclampsia that was med controlled from 24 weeks with the 2nd, with the third I had pre-eclampsia, PPROM at 28 weeks, failed induction at 29 weeks, eight weeks after the waters breaking she was born sleeping and the placenta was 50% too small, 50% clots and a 10% abruption, Honey was growth restricted, her lungs were the size of a 30 weeker and her kidneys had not grown since my waters went at 28 weeks, then my 4th I had pre eclampsia, low waters, her placenta had started to fail and was too small, pregnancies number 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11 were early losses and pregnancy 12 I have been told my section scar hasnt healed properly inside and it looks deficient to hold a pregnancy until term) and clotting disorders, I just dont feel shared care is right for us. I will be sorting it all next week, though.

It feels better writing it out, how are you all?


----------



## AP

Tasha is there any, any way you can bypass this idiot and get someone else?

The MIL, i dont think she understands, i guess she undermines D because he is her only child and she hasnt cut the control strings yet. We were up only ten mins this morn when the phone rang, it was her asking what time WE were going out. D already told her Alex is a bit sick and not going to hers last night.....but she moaned about it this morning, like thats sll she was bothered about. Ive got a bloody nursery to sort, a baby to look after, i no longer have the time to entertain her with Alex. Or the patience to listen to her insisting she want to take Alex for a walk, or make her eat something she fancies seeing alex eat. :nope: 
Sometimes she just ignores me and i want to cry and scream "no more". But i refuse to let alex go without me because im scared D wont be my voice if im not there. Hes getting better at pitting his foot down, but its his mum, it must be hard :(


I did say to him last night its hard as she is not MY mum and we dont know what upsets one another, so its easy to offend.

But sorry isnt in her vocab either, and any monkey can say sorry. Manners....


----------



## Tasha

I hate your MIL and I dont even know her. She thinks Alex is their purely for her entertainment doesnt she? I was the same, refused my children to go with just Matt cos it also put the OH in an awkward position doesnt it? The thing is for your hubby being undermined is probably normal to him, which is sad. It sounds like she has spent a long time with people agreeing with her just to keep the peace and so she always thinks she is in the right, so therefore no apologies needed.

Try not to let her stress you :hugs:

Hopefully I can, i have prem clinic on Wednesday, so will see what I can do when I have a chat with them.


----------



## AP

Tasha i felt like i had hiccups all the way through the pregnancy too, people not pulling their weight. I know u have plenty of fight still in you so keep pushing. Xxxx


----------



## JJ_Buck

sb22 said:


> How r u finding being pregnant again hun?
> 
> Lottie doll i dunno bout heat pads :(

Ta for adding me to the list, ooh I'm official now!

Have to say I'm finding it very weird. Keep having random thoughts like that at this point last time I was only 10 wks away from having Daniel. And I'm really hormonal this time round, much more than before. Someone said to me the other day 'oh you'll know what giving birth is _really_ like now if you have an 8lber' - I've never wanted to hit anyone so much in my life! People just don't get it. I'd better not read that 3rd tri thread.....!

Am also starting to feel the familiar niggles of SPD, which I had before. Midwife said it can come earlier with 2nd babies but I didn't think it would be quite yet! They referred me to physio before but I never made it as Daniel arrived. I read that they can give you some kind of belt thing to wear - anyone had one? If so do they help at all?

Hope you're all having good weekends! :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Hey JJ (is it jenni?)

I bought one as our local NHS physio don't give the belts out but a friend gave me hers. They proper strap you up and I bet you'd find it ideal just now. As ive got further, the less it seems to help but whether you're given one, or if you buy one, it seems worth it!

I didn't have SPD with Alex, so it was a shock.

As for the whole birth thing I don't believe its any different, having a term birth to a preemie birth, but I'll tell you if I find out. ;)

Think I mentioned before in this thread, that my cousin assumed it wasn't ANYTHING like a birth full stop....I don't know what she thought exactly..... But I was happy to tell her she was wrong.

I love how people think we havent had a 'real' birth(c section or vag - sorry I hate the word 'natural' in respect of preemies ) just because our babies were simply smaller and younger gestationally.....NOT! :haha:


----------



## Tasha

I have a friend who had two termers and a preemie (26 weeks), and she said delivering her preemie was harder. I guess cos term has a helping hand with gravity. 

My contractions at 29+1 were different but not in a less or worse way, it all seem to be in my legs and back. I hated the pain in my legs.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Oh i know a little bit about this. Let me put mine in order for you-

Worst- Baby no.2- 3lb 8 (my smallest) 27.5 weeks
2nd worst- baby no.1- 7lb 4 full term
3rd- baby no. 3 - 3lb 15 31.5 weeks
easiest- baby no.4- 5lb 7 34.5 weeks

So my smallest was my worst and my easiest was my 2nd biggest and my easiest was my 2nd biggest. I think baby no1 only ranked 2nd as she was the one who had to stretch my still intact body to get out, which obviously hurts.
Baby no. 2 ranked the highest because he was face-up (common with prems) and so got stuck and was trying to push out somewhere where there was no actual opening...not to mention i was stuck on the bed covered in monitors rather than up and walking around which doesn't help. I've done full term and 3 prems and full term did not make it harder.


----------



## mummy3

Er, I had a forceps with #1 (6lb 10oz) a 5 minute 1 push labour with #2(6lb 1oz) and a c-section with #3(4lb 12oz) Lol know which one I'll do again! Mine were all around 33-35 weeks though so I cant compare preemie to term sorry.

Tasha:hugs: That doctor sounds awful, is there anyway you can get your care completely transferred away from him. Hios advice sounds dangerous.

Hi JJ:flower:

Sandi, yeah I don't know what would have got throught to those idiots. How's your spd atm? I've noticed mine gets noticable worse after the prog shot so I'm wondering if thats the reason its worse this time:coffee: Sorry about your MIL as well, they are so much hard work huh:hugs: Mine has decided to book 7 (yes 7) different flights out here so can spend a week after Eilidh gets here:nope:


----------



## AP

Just to let u know the angelcare movement only monitors are reduced to £29.99 in Argos (UK) and some of the proceeds to go Bliss remember (i forgot lol)

Weirdly enough i feel i need it more this time , after watching Alexs saturations for 3 months and having nothing like that this time, its a new world to me.


----------



## 25weeker

sb22 said:


> Just to let u know the angelcare movement only monitors are reduced to £29.99 in Argos (UK) and some of the proceeds to go Bliss remember (i forgot lol)
> 
> Weirdly enough i feel i need it more this time , after watching Alexs saturations for 3 months and having nothing like that this time, its a new world to me.


I have to admit I wouldn't be without mine even if I went on to have a term baby. Wish I had known this yesterday as we went to the inlaws for the night and I forgot the monitor so went to asda and bought the tommee tippee one as I knew I wouldn't sleep otherwise. Probably a bit OTT but at least now we always have one there.


----------



## you&me

I must wake at least 30 times a night and lay there listening for Amber breathing :dohh:


----------



## AP

Its weird, i found the mat frightened me more? :wacko: i couldnt handle it after a week. But then i did have the old style one and the interference on it was so, so awful. I threw it out only yesterday.
I managed to tell myself, neonatal wouldnt have let her go otherwise.


----------



## nkbapbt

I actually sold ours, as we never used it! I thought for sure I would be a basket case with Lakai home, but he co-slept instead...so there was no need for it. :shrug:


----------



## you&me

I thought the same SB, that they wouldn't have taken Reagan off the monitors if she wasn't ready and okay...but after living months with knowing and reading your baby by beeping machines, it is hard to adjust without them.

I never got a mat with Reagan either, because I think it would most likely turn me into an obsessive OCD kinda person...my mum talked me out of getting one with Amber :haha:


----------



## AP

It's a toughie huh? 
The alarms, eh? When Alex and I popped up to see Katy1310 in neonatal, I could hear the alarms and automatically looked for what was happening, it gets inbuilt doesn't it? Xx


----------



## Olivias_mum

Grace is coming upto 7 weeks old now and had never put weight on, always lost weight and was well under her birth weight, last week they upped her feeds to 200mil/kilo/day n started addinf high cal formula to her milk, just phoned the hospital and she has put on 135 grams since wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!first weight gain since she was born! I am officially a very happy bunny today :D xx


----------



## nkbapbt

deleted.


----------



## 25weeker

Glad to hear grace is now putting on weight. My lo was on 200ml/kg with fortifier as her weight gain was rubbish. When we transferred to the hospital near home they were horrified as they only ever put them on 150ml/kg. As a compromise they put her on 175ml/kg. Thankfully she still managed to put on weight with that. Must have needed that kickstart in the first 8 weeks.


----------



## AP

That's fab news Jo!!!

Nic u ok yeah?


----------



## Lianne1986

i always check for the all 3 kids breathing, 

when tyler was born my hv offered me an alarm monitor thing for him becuz i didnt sleep, i was too busy blanket watchin (makin sure i cud see it moving up & down) if i couldnt id prod him. i always promised myself i wouldnt do it with Jaiden. but i cant help it.

he makes these funny noises in his sleep which scare me, so i think to myself 'Jaiden stop tht' then when he stops im listening out for him to make the slightest noise. :dohh:

i think im more nervous because my twin brother died of cot death aged 4months.


----------



## AP

Im sorry about your brother lianne xxxxxxxxxxxx
I think as mummies we all do it, but we all have some instinct too somehow.

16 days til full term! Stuff my due date! Due dates are for commoners :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

I was talking to my Mum about the monitor thing today, she said how she wished for that sort of thing when we were little. She use to be just like me, watching through the night.

:hugs::hugs: Lianne, it does make your more aware. It is my sisters birthday today, she grew her wings at three and a half months.

Sandi that is amazing, not long at all. 

Fab news about Grace :)

Nic hope you are okay? :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Lianne:hugs: 

Olivias mum, thats great news about Grace's weight gain:happydance:

Sandi, so so close to term now:thumbup:

I have my ffn and check as well as GD test tomorrow, pretty nervous as been feeling a lot more pressure the last few days so fingers crossed it comes back negative. Here they admit you to the hospital if the test comes back positive:wacko:


----------



## Tasha

Good luck for tomorrow hun, I think more pressure begins to happen around your gestation any way, as they begin to get bigger. At least they look after you, if it does. What is the gd test?


----------



## AP

Wow Amy that's a bit :wacko: ! How long do u stay for?


----------



## JJ_Buck

sb22 said:


> Hey JJ (is it jenni?)
> 
> I bought one as our local NHS physio don't give the belts out but a friend gave me hers. They proper strap you up and I bet you'd find it ideal just now. As ive got further, the less it seems to help but whether you're given one, or if you buy one, it seems worth it!
> 
> I didn't have SPD with Alex, so it was a shock.
> 
> As for the whole birth thing I don't believe its any different, having a term birth to a preemie birth, but I'll tell you if I find out. ;)
> 
> Think I mentioned before in this thread, that my cousin assumed it wasn't ANYTHING like a birth full stop....I don't know what she thought exactly..... But I was happy to tell her she was wrong.
> 
> I love how people think we havent had a 'real' birth(c section or vag - sorry I hate the word 'natural' in respect of preemies ) just because our babies were simply smaller and younger gestationally.....NOT! :haha:


That's great thanks. I'll get googling and have a look at them, and hope the referral comes through soon. I feel like a 80 yr old atm where it hurts to roll over in bed etc :dohh: 

Really interesting to hear about all your birth experiences, some of the nurses also said it was harder giving birth to smaller babies cos of the gravity thing etc. Hopefully in about 20 wks I'll get to find out for real! 

I got to one point where I couldn't get the noise of those alarms out of my head. It does get inbuilt! Not a noise I miss.

Wow Sb only 16 days! That's amazing :happydance: Yeah I'm Jenni, or Jen whichever you like! Just not Jennifer please reminds me far too much of school days :haha:

Hi and good luck for tomoz mummy3 :flower:


----------



## AP

You can call me Sandi Hun ;) x


----------



## nkbapbt

Sorry ladies, everything is just fine! I posted something last night late and then lost track of what I was saying...so gave up. :dohh:

I hope everyone had an awesome weekend! :flower:


----------



## mummy3

Tasha, yep I'm going with the its normal idea:thumbup: And higs for your sister hun:hugs:

Sandi, tbh I'm not sure how long, OB told me at least the first 24 hours, strange thing is the test is taken on the tues morn and i get results wed pm so her logic is a bit out lol. Last time I had the positive i was in 5 days until she was born but I was having contractions as well, so guess will see:shrug:

GD, is the diabetes test, everyone has to have it over here, i'm told its foul.

Hi Jenni! So you have the spd as well? The belts are good as is some of the exercises physio can give you. One of them is on all fours arch your back like a cat then slowly lower it back down as low as you can go and hold. Lol I was just prescribed vicodin and ambien this time, Its different to when i was in the UK lol.

Nic, are you ok hun?:hugs:

All this talk of monitors, I never had one, way too scary would be up every 5 seconds checking it had'nt broken. I keep LO in my room though for the first 6m and I'm a seriously light sleeper. Still go check on all 3 of them throughout the night even now as well, probably will for a long time yet:thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

nkbapbt said:


> Sorry ladies, everything is just fine! I posted something last night late and then lost track of what I was saying...so gave up. :dohh:
> 
> I hope everyone had an awesome weekend! :flower:

Ah! The joys of pregnancy huh:haha:


----------



## takingforever

Dont know if im allowed to be here but im pregnant after my preemie born at 27+4 on 9th Sept after my waters breaking at 22 weeks its quite a strory but i dont mind sharing if you all wanna know.
All i know now is that this pregnancy wasnt planned and im petrified of things going wrong again but my dates are too freeky not to have him/her my last af was 5th dec the day my lil boy was due and my due date according to scan is 9th sept the day he was born so i cant help thinking my boy gave me this baby to try and heal my broken heart, hope its ok being here xxx


----------



## Lottie86

Just got back from seeing the midwife and I'm now more concerned than I was when I got there about a couple of bits! :dohh:

First off she did my blood pressure, now my blood pressure *never* changes come pregnancy, stress or whatever. When she did it at 13 weeks it was 98/60. She did it today and it's up at 125/86!! :wacko: So it's gone up 27 on the top and 26 on the bottom. I have never had BP this high in my life! Glad I'm seeing my lupus consultant on Monday to discuss it with him as my lupus puts me at risk of early onset Pre-E and PIH. 

She tried to do my fundal height, and then was poking around telling me she was struggling to find the top and then said that it was an awful lot lower than she'd expect for this gestation and she's not written anything in the fundal height column of my notes for today :dohh: You'd think she could have worded it better seeing as I'd not long finished telling her the probs lupus can cause which include low fluid levels and iugr.

On the plus side she's booked me in for my antenatal classes so I start those on March 16th so 2 weeks time. Oh how silly I will look again starting my antenatal classes at 22 weeks when everyone else will be 33weeks+. I always get funny looks from the other Mums :haha:

I asked about an elective csection and she said because F was a high risk pregnancy ending up being prem and an abruption and I'm at risk of all of that again she said that she can't see that the consultant will have any issues letting me have an elective if that is what I really want :happydance: 

She's not seeing me for 5 weeks due to me seeing the obstetric consultant in just under 2 weeks but after I had explained about all the issues that lupus can cause she said if I'm worried at any point then just phone her and if the gps have no appts with her (she's only there 1 morning every 2 weeks) she said to just get Dave to pop me up to to the local maternity unit in the evening and she'll check me over and if she's not there one of the night staff will give me a check over :thumbup:


----------



## Lottie86

Ah well that's me told my Mum over the phone and she reacted exactly as I expected and has gone mental at me. Most people get a congratulations I get a "Oh my god that's terrible! Are you stupid or what?!"


----------



## nkbapbt

Oh Lottie :hugs: :hugs:

I am sorry about your mom's reaction and of course its not ok. But I wonder if its not an ill spoken reaction just coming from sheer worry? My mom's reaction wasn't much different and she barely even now has really warmed up to the idea, she's just excepted it..excepted it isn't going to change. I doubt she will be over it (as likely your mom or any of our moms...) will be till the termies are safely in our arms or at least everything is ok!

I'm sorry about your MW appointment too. Poorly worded things being said all over hey?! :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Thanks Nic. As well as being worried about the effects pregnancy can have on my health she is very very concerned that this baby will also be disabled (as we've got a 1 in 2 chance of it) and how on earth will I cope looking after 2 little ones who both need full time round the clock care on my own as OH is out for at least 12 hours a day Mon-Fri at work and also works offshore at times so can be away for 2-3 weeks at a time and I have no family up here. 

I can understand her worrying as it's the exact same stuff I'm worrying about it just seems so much worse when it's someone else voicing a lot of what you are thinking :dohh:


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: Lottie.

hows everyones bumps?


----------



## AP

takingforever said:


> Dont know if im allowed to be here but im pregnant after my preemie born at 27+4 on 9th Sept after my waters breaking at 22 weeks its quite a strory but i dont mind sharing if you all wanna know.
> All i know now is that this pregnancy wasnt planned and im petrified of things going wrong again but my dates are too freeky not to have him/her my last af was 5th dec the day my lil boy was due and my due date according to scan is 9th sept the day he was born so i cant help thinking my boy gave me this baby to try and heal my broken heart, hope its ok being here xxx

Course you are allowed here :D You have a VIP slot in this section hunny :haha: and my LO was 27+4 too ;) 

Feel free to share your story and hang out here. I'm sure we are all hanging by the seat of our pants here :rofl: Thats what this thread is here for - we needed a lil place where everyone understood each others situations better. 


So, whats your story hun, what happened? And do you know what kind of care you will get in this pregnancy?

Try not to worry about age gaps - it could be a good thing! We are in the hope that our beanie will help lil missy along the way too. 

If you want a nose at my preemies story feel free - shes 21 months now doing grand

www.babygagasdiary.blogspot.com 

I'll pop u on the first page - welcome to our exclusive club :D xxxx


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> Ah well that's me told my Mum over the phone and she reacted exactly as I expected and has gone mental at me. Most people get a congratulations I get a "Oh my god that's terrible! Are you stupid or what?!"

Of course you're stupid, as stupid as me, remember.....:thumbup: thats EXACTLY what MIL said to me - yet I bet ur mum said it out of worry than spite ;) :hugs:



15 days to term!!!! Not long til i need to upgrade from Tena Lady to nappies :rofl: :rofl: (kidding!)

Bump is fine, I am so tired, was out with Alex today and I am so wrecked! She is defo a toddler now :/ a short-assed one at that! Screaming in the buggy cause she wants out/my iphone/keys/something else shes not meant to have :dohh:
Took her to my grans and she destroyed the place :blush:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Lottie, I hope that once the shock has worn off she will be able to hold her tongue when it comes to her worries, you carry enough of your own on your shoulders. 

Hahaha Sandi, I am surprised you got this far without already having nappies :haha: Alex sounds exhausting but loads of fun :cloud9:

I am 18 weeks today, it still feels surreal, like it isnt really happening. I have the prem clinic tomorrow, so will have a cervical scan and hope to chat to them about my meds. :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck for 2moro tasha x


----------



## Lianne1986

Jaiden got weighed 2day, hes now 6lb 6oz :)


----------



## Tasha

Awww, clever little man. :flower:


----------



## AP

Good luck Tasha, stay strong and put your foot down xxxx

Woo Lianne get Jaiden!!!!! :) Well done wee big man!


----------



## nkbapbt

Good luck tomorrow Tasha! I will be in the same boat...it's our detailed scan and cervix scan tomorrow..and to confirm if baby is really a girl. I don't think so personally, but we shall see.

Welcome to the thread takingforever!

Sandi - Welcome to toddlerhood! he he. It's a blast! :hugs:

My son is crazy about his junk today. So far he has ran into the living room naked, holding his penis saying "dink, dink, dink!" and then when I went to wipe his package off he said "coooo balls" (most likely because I always say "brace yourself it will be cold on your balls dude!") YIKES!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Nic, good luck with your scan too. I think it is a pink bump. :cloud9: LOL, he sounds soooo cute, it is about now that you really have to start watching what you say as they suddenly becomes little parrots, who some how never forget what you have said but seem to store it for a really inappropriate time :haha:


----------



## nkbapbt

Yeah I have learned my lesson! I have to stop calling him monkey bum now...ha ha.

Tasha - Are you finding out the sex of your bump? And did I miss if you already have shortening of your cervix? Mine is either 3.2 cms at the longest, or 2.8 the shortest, we shall see tomorrow. Fingers and toes crossed for you, for tomorrow.

Lianne - I forgot to say well done to Jaiden! (I just LOVE his name, but I am bias..)

Sandi - You are almost term! :cloud9: You have no idea how much hope that gives me!


----------



## Lottie86

Sandi: I'd totally forgotten about you being stupid too! Yes you are def right though at least my Mum was only saying it out of worry. 

Awwww she sounds so funny but hard work when you're pregnant. I loved the pic of her on FB with her hair up, she looked like butter wouldn't melt!


----------



## Lottie86

Lianne: Well done to Jaiden for his weight gain! :thumbup: 

Nic: Good luck for your scan today, hope all goes well with it. Will they remeasure your cervix today? Look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Lottie86

Happy 35 Weeks Sandi!!!!!


----------



## AP

:happydance:

*HAPPY 20 WEEKS LOTTIE*
('halfway' there eh? ;) )


----------



## AP

Happy (belated) 18 weeks Tasha

Good luck to Tasha and Nic at your scans today, I hope you both bring some good news. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AP

2ndtimer :baby: Nicholas Kole arrived weighing 7lb 2oz at 37 weeks on 10th Feb. Bit late but I was housekeeping and looking for her - another termie after a preemie!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## takingforever

[/ATTACH]Course you are allowed here :D You have a VIP slot in this section hunny :haha: and my LO was 27+4 too ;) 

Feel free to share your story and hang out here. I'm sure we are all hanging by the seat of our pants here :rofl: Thats what this thread is here for - we needed a lil place where everyone understood each others situations better. 


So, whats your story hun, what happened? And do you know what kind of care you will get in this pregnancy?

Try not to worry about age gaps - it could be a good thing! We are in the hope that our beanie will help lil missy along the way too. 

If you want a nose at my preemies story feel free - shes 21 months now doing grand

www.babygagasdiary.blogspot.com 

I'll pop u on the first page - welcome to our exclusive club :D xxxx[/QUOTE]

Thank you :flower:

My story at 22weeks i woke up in the night soaked didnt really think much of it (thought id wet myself) so got changed went bk to sleep only to be woken with another gush followed by 2 more, so i went up mau they said it was discharge or pee which i knew it wasnt cause there was no smell to it, sent me home only for it to happen a few more times so went back up mau again to be told the same thing so i said i want a scan which after seeing 3 drs and 5 midwifes they agreed fluid was below the 5th centile, was sent home yet again with antibiotics so keep infection away they didnt seem concerned so i wasnt either.
Well at just before 24weeks i started bleeding so was admitted to hospital only to be transfered miles away cause if baby came they said they couldnt handle him (had steroids) spent just short of a month in birmingham womens they sent me home at 27weeks cause now my local hospital could deal with me, we knew our baby had small lungs due to no fluid watsoever steroids didnt help as there was no fluid for it to work in :(
At 27+4 went for check up at mau temp blood pressure they decided to do a smear test thingy and as she opened me up a big gush of blood came out so they kept me in and started my labour off saying he needs to come now ive never been so scared in my whole life.
My beautiful lil man was born at 10.35pm weighing 2lb10oz took 45mins to intubate him got to see him about 4am so small so many wires tubes i was petrified but he was a stunner!
We were told he had severe chronic lung disease had a million doses of steroids but to cut a long story short there was no more they could do for him as his oxygen requirement just kept going up and up this was dec20th and i held him in my arms as he took his last breath on the 24th dec he fought so hard for 107days and he took it all in his stride we never seen him truley upset but we had just short of a wonderful 4 months with him and id do it all again in a heartbeat heres a few pics of my boy


----------



## nkbapbt

Happy 20 weeks Lottie!

Happy 35 weeks Sandi!


----------



## nkbapbt

Takingforever - He is just beautiful. Beautiful! I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I wish I was better with my words when it comes to this sort of thing, despite going through it myself when I was 19..I still cannot find the right thing to say. 

I hope a rainbow shines on you and this pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Happy 35 weeks Sandi, only 2 to go until term :happydance:

Happy 20 weeks Lottie, half way already :happydance:

Congratulations to 2ndtimer.

Nic, I went for a gender scan on the 20th Feb at 16+5 in the hope it would make this all seem more real, I am having another little girl :cloud9: My cervix is usually 35mm (3.5cm) but last time I went it was 28mm (2.8cm), they said whilst it was normal that I needed to rest to stop it shortening more. My appointment isnt until 1.30pm today. What time is yours?

takingforever your little man is beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. My little girl grew her wings and her little sister was born 361 days later, I know PAL is so hard so if you ever need to talk, then feel free to message me. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Sandi just seen two things, well done on the 14,000 posts :haha: and also your avatar :cloud9: it is gorgeous, they look alike :cloud9:


----------



## AP

Takingforever, I am so sorry, I did not realise he was a lil angel. :hugs: And a tough one at that too, he is gorgeous.

We are right behind you hun every step of the way! 
Have you had a first scan yet with this preganancy?


----------



## AP

Tasha said:


> Sandi just seen two things, well done on the 14,000 posts :haha: and also your avatar :cloud9: it is gorgeous, they look alike :cloud9:

ssshhh 14000 posts is terrible, my bnb 1st birthday was only in Jan :rofl:
Hayley reckons baby looks more like Alex in that pic than alex did (alex is on the right). We think she has a point!!!

Twinnies.......:haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Takingforever: Your little boy is absolutely gorgeous and I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

so sorry for ur loss taking forever - he is beautiful :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Mine isn't till 3pm and at the rate Im going....it will take even longer! It's 2:18am and I am not remotely tired!

Congrats on PINK!

Baby is going ninja on my insides. They really do not like the fact I drink a lot of water or sneeze more than I use too. I was all worried because I didn't feel much movement, now its like the Cirque Du Soleil is doing an hourly performance in my stomach.


----------



## Tasha

sb22 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Sandi just seen two things, well done on the 14,000 posts :haha: and also your avatar :cloud9: it is gorgeous, they look alike :cloud9:
> 
> ssshhh 14000 posts is terrible, my bnb 1st birthday was only in Jan :rofl:
> Hayley reckons baby looks more like Alex in that pic than alex did (alex is on the right). We think she has a point!!!
> 
> Twinnies.......:haha:Click to expand...

It was your second bnb birthday, but still that is SEVEN THOUSAND posts a year :haha:

I think Hayley is right, they are going to be so cute together. My oldest were born 15 months a part and so by the time Naomi-Mae was one and Morgan was two there was only about 10cm's in height between them, so we were constantly getting are they twins. I bet by this time next year you will of heard the same, more times than you can count :haha:


----------



## Tasha

nkbapbt said:


> Mine isn't till 3pm and at the rate Im going....it will take even longer! It's 2:18am and I am not remotely tired!
> 
> Congrats on PINK!
> 
> Baby is going ninja on my insides. They really do not like the fact I drink a lot of water or sneeze more than I use too. I was all worried because I didn't feel much movement, now its like the Cirque Du Soleil is doing an hourly performance in my stomach.

I hope you get some sleep soon. Is Lakai usually an early riser or will you be able to sleep in a bit? I cant wait to get to that point, you must love those feelings right now.

Thank you.


----------



## Lottie86

I still don't think I've felt anything. Midwife put down yesterday "? fetal movement felt" as she got me all panicked when she started telling me how in second pregnancies people feel things well before 20 weeks as they know what they are looking out for. 

Is your uterus and baby measuring fine for dates Nic? I'm hoping that the reason I'm not feeling anything is just because my uterus is apparently far smaller than it should be (obv not a good sign I know!) and she was really struggling to even find the baby so she thinks that baby is lying at an awkward angle towards the bottom of it. Are the little thuds you hear on the doppler when listening to the heartbeat the baby moving as I am not feeling anything at all when I hear those :shrug:

Also Nic what are you doing about baby clothes? Are you just buying newborn size or are you buying some preemie stuff too?


----------



## takingforever

Thanks girls im glad ive now got somewhere i can come too people who really understand what im going through. I have loads of family and friends but no one truely understands how im feeling..
I had an early scan when i found out mainly just for reasurance i have my 13week nt scan on friday at 11am and see my consultant for the 1st time on the 11th x

This pregnancy is just so strange me and dh only had sex once at the beginning of dec since L'Angley was born and i got caught straight away yet when we were trying for him it took 11months :wacko: If my due date stays same after friday im going to ask consultant if i can be started off early as the 9th of sept is L'Angleys day my day to remember not one to be celebrated every year (thats if i can get that far)


----------



## Lottie86

They definately do look very similar Sandi but you can sooooooo tell that is Alex on the right, she still has the same face!!


----------



## nkbapbt

Tasha said:


> nkbapbt said:
> 
> 
> Mine isn't till 3pm and at the rate Im going....it will take even longer! It's 2:18am and I am not remotely tired!
> 
> Congrats on PINK!
> 
> Baby is going ninja on my insides. They really do not like the fact I drink a lot of water or sneeze more than I use too. I was all worried because I didn't feel much movement, now its like the Cirque Du Soleil is doing an hourly performance in my stomach.
> 
> I hope you get some sleep soon. Is Lakai usually an early riser or will you be able to sleep in a bit? I cant wait to get to that point, you must love those feelings right now.
> 
> Thank you.Click to expand...

Don't anyone hate me..but Lakai is a great sleeper. He sleeps 12 hours every night and naps still. :flower: So he went to bed at 9:30pm so he wont be up till 9-9:30 am. It depends on how much just waking up cuddles he can weasel out of me. :cloud9:

I am loving them, but they literally have just started in the last two days and though they are there, they aren't that hard yet. Before that it was hit or miss, I had no flutters or anything. I thought I felt something, but by the time I could stop to notice..it stopped. 

I hope your little acrobat starts soon! I know it's such a hard period that waiting for it to happen, especially the closer you get to when you think it should and such.


----------



## nkbapbt

Lottie86 said:


> I still don't think I've felt anything. Midwife put down yesterday "? fetal movement felt" as she got me all panicked when she started telling me how in second pregnancies people feel things well before 20 weeks as they know what they are looking out for.
> 
> Is your uterus and baby measuring fine for dates Nic? I'm hoping that the reason I'm not feeling anything is just because my uterus is apparently far smaller than it should be (obv not a good sign I know!) and she was really struggling to even find the baby so she thinks that baby is lying at an awkward angle towards the bottom of it. Are the little thuds you hear on the doppler when listening to the heartbeat the baby moving as I am not feeling anything at all when I hear those :shrug:
> 
> Also Nic what are you doing about baby clothes? Are you just buying newborn size or are you buying some preemie stuff too?

I haven't been measured for fundal height yet actually, I am not sure why. And my doctor is a total weirdo about my dates and what the US says. My ticker is my dates and the US dates, I had implantation bleeding..and the US says that date is bang on for how big baby is measuring. But my doctor is still going by my LMP date. :dohh:

Those little thuds you hear are baby moving.

Have you had an ultrasound yet? (pretty sure you haven't right?) If not why not?

I wonder if maybe your placenta might be blocking you from feeling movement? Also I have to say Lakai was very active, very early. He was kicking so hard by 20 weeks my MIL could feel it on the outside of my stomach. And this baby? I literally felt almost nothing till two days ago. I swear this baby just wants to give me gray hairs. I was dreading my scan today until I felt movement. 

I am not sure what to do about clothing. I have been very weird about buying things or even picking names out loud with my husband. I keep telling him not till after this scan. 

Spoiler
Something I have never mentioned on this thread, or forum period (because my MIL was reading my posts..but I am going to be brave here and hope she won't possibly read every single post on this thread?!) is that my husband and I lost a daughter, Isabella at 20 weeks when we were first together (at 19, we had been together 3 years then..). I don't talk about it mostly because it's just too hard, not the loss part but the reasoning why.

Since having Lakai and suffering losses after having him and before....I had surgery done to hopefully "fix" my issues with my uterus. But the chance of this baby being born early is pretty much a given.....so to finally answer your question....once we find out the sex, I will likely buy preemie clothing! I can't use Lakai's, it feels too weird you know?


----------



## AP

:hugs: Nic, didnt know that. :hugs: :hugs: 
Whatever happens, if you dont need preemie clothes you can donate them, or if you decide to have another NICU xmas run? Think about it that way :)


----------



## Tasha

Lottie, here they dont measure your fundal height until 24-28 weeks. I think it varies so much before that. It could be your placenta, as Nic says. With Honey (my third) I didnt feel her until around 26 weeks, it was because the placenta was anterior.

talkingforever, my dates with Kaysie were very similar to Honey's, it scared me but I tried to think of it as a gift from Honey. She was eventually born on the 12th, Honey grew her wings inside me on the 14th and was born on the 16th, chuck in my birthday on the 14th and it makes for a very emotional week, but it means there are some smiles during that time, which is what Honey would want. I was due to be induced on the 13th, but thought it would mean she would be born on the 14th, so refused and my consultant was fine with that, they have to think about your mental health too. I just want you to know you are not alone in these thoughts and feelings.


Spoiler
I am so sorry Nic, you have been through so much. Isabella is a beautiful name. I am finding this pregnancy harder than Kaysie's, so understand feeling weird. Pop me a message if you ever want to talk :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Massive :hugs: Nic. You know where we are if you do ever want to talk about her more :hugs:

I didn't feel anything with Findlay until past 24 weeks which was put down to having my placenta right in front of him- which also caused them great fun trying to find him on the doppler- and then when I did start feeling movements it was only where his top half was (it now seems this was prob due to his legs not being as strong). This time my placenta is in a much better place so there shouldn't be a reason I'm not feeling kicks/movement and all that caused the midwife probs with finding him on the doppler was that my uterus is small and that as I'm so slim my aorta is really close to the surface so much louder than it usually is and baby hides behind it so you have to listen really carefully to hear him :haha: Hopefully by this time next week I'll be excitedly posting that I've got a little ninja bouncing around too :thumbup: 

We are not planning on buying anything until the baby is actually here due to the risks of not bringing them home but I saw the most adorable little unisex preemie outfit _ever_ yesterday online and whilst the sensible part of me knows that it will be my medical issues that cause baby to be prem and/or small and not because I bought an outfit the illogical part of me doesn't want to 'tempt fate' by buying it iykwim? 

We don't even have that many preemie clothes as we didn't buy many as we were told not to as they grow out of them so fast and then he was in them for nearly 6 months :dohh: Other than his plain white sleepsuits and bodysuits I'm a bit precious when it comes to his preemie clothes so I know what you mean about not wanting to reuse them. I've no probs with this baby reusing any of Findlay's other clothes just not his preemie ones. It's funny really how bits of material can have so much meaning to us!


----------



## geekgirl

hi everyone.

thought i would update.. been nervous to post because i cant shake the feeling something might go wrong with this pregnancy.

well im now 38 weeks today and so far so good. had a couple of little scares at 26 weeks but baby is still cooking well. this is the longest ive carried so far. 

hope everyone is well. :)


----------



## mummy3

Sandi, yay for 35 weeks:happydance: Those pics are so cute and they look so alike!

Nic:hugs: good luck for today hun, I'm thinking team pink.

togetherforever:hugs: He is beautiful hun. 

Tasha, team pink, did I read that right?:happydance:

I'm waiting for my results from yesterday, got perinatology at 2pm today so will see what they say. My fundal height is still only 28cm.


----------



## AP

Aaaarrrggghhhh Amy I can't believe they make you wait so long, it's a half an hour result process! The gits! :haha: thinking NEGATIVE thoughts for u xxx in a positive way obv


----------



## Tasha

Fantastic geekgirl, I hope the next two weeks are smooth.

Amy, yes team pink :cloud9: Here you get the results in thirty minutes too, I thought the whole point was that it is pretty much immediate. 28cm is 3cm under which is counted in the normal range hun, and remember it isnt an exact science.

Sandi and Lottie know this from my facebook, but will update her too. Firstly my cervix is back to 35mm, so that is good. After my horrible appointment last week, the doctor asked me how I am and I just burst into tears, I felt like a right plank :dohh: But she and the mw were lovely. I explained how anxious coming off the meds is making me, so she said for me to stay on the progesterone, and wrote a note to the antenatal team saying the above. I told her I was feeling unsupported and really scared, she said how that they run the prem clinic every Wednesday and how I can turn up there without an appointment and they will see me and scan so I can see her heartbeat. They wrote that in my notes, also wrote that I could turn up to any antenatal clinic without an appointment and be seen, as well as that the day assessment ward have to see me from now, even though they dont usually until 20+ weeks. Also that I am not to have shared care. And re-referred me to the 1to1 midwife. Feel happier now.


----------



## mummy3

Yeah they make you wait ages at my ob then panic if its positive:dohh: Still waiting, 25 hours in lol, funny you say half hour as thats all I waited at the antenatal ward and it and OB's office are next door so makes no sense.

Tasha, your care plan sounds awesome:happydance: Don't worry about crying, I'm sure they've seen it before:hugs: And yay team pink!!!


----------



## nkbapbt

Tasha - Your team sounds awesome! I wish we had some of the things you ladies have here. Its funny because I use to think Canada had a good medical system, I don't anymore.

Such great news about your cervix.

:thumbup:

Lottie - I think Sandi's suggestion is great for you too....why not buy some things and donate when you bring home a healthy full term baby? :hugs:

Thanks everyone for the support, I know/knew there is tons of support here. I may at some point write her story some where....my MIL doesn't know though, so I am concerned about her reading it on here, you know?


----------



## Tasha

Thanks they were great today, it just seems to be that one man who is a pain and he just walks round the place like he cant be bothered.

Maybe write it in one of the private areas, if/when you are ready? 

How long until your appointment?


----------



## AP

Amy, is it 2pm ur way yet eh? ;)


Girls I am nesting. I haven't stopped. I didnt realise how strong the need is, it just happened. My SPD is a bugger but instincts just pushed me on today! 

I seriously have jumped on here and off but vie been gutting out Alexs room, putting up the rainforest bedding in baby's room, loadsa washing, and finding lil bits from Alexs NICU stay. I even kept the lil leaflets and syringes I got from the hospital.

Alex has been cheery all day too and more interactive with me, when I blow raspberrys she does it right back. That means a lot cause she can't talk yet.


----------



## Tasha

Awww, that is sooooo cute of Alex, she is right cheeky isnt she?

Nesting is good, maybe kick off your labour in two weeks :thumbup: But you will pay for it later, maybe run a nice warm bath to relax those muscles, and use your hot water bottle? And if you got them peas, maybe those.


----------



## AP

Been there, done it tasha, just no mccoys today :( 
Had a bath for second time this pregnancy (I do showers tbh cause I need my hair washed every day) and Alex stood at the side for a while. Normally I never have time to chill but she let me. 

Then she dissapearred. Alex can be pretty much trusted in the house but things were really quiet, I jumped out to see what she was up to and she had paused the Virgin Media box and was trying to fix it :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Oh no,why no McCoy's? You should of told me earlier, I would of sent you next day delivery to you. 

LMAO, she is such a character. Silence here means bad things usually too.


----------



## AP

Like the toilet roll being pulled out, Andrex style? :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, exactly that or her climbing some where she shouldnt be, or using make up on her self, or trying to decorate our house by drawing on the walls. 

Let me know if you need me to send McCoy's tomorrow x


----------



## AP

Haha where the actual fek do u find original mccoys anyways, I only see them in the pub :rofl: :shrug: short of crossing the road to ask the pub for a pack....


----------



## Tasha

LOL do it :haha: Your pubs are more classy than ours, we only get walkers :cry::nope::haha:

Multipack in any supermarket does just the original flavour, or newsagents if you dont want a multipack, but as there are two of you needing this, go for the multipack :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> Haha where the actual fek do u find original mccoys anyways

My kitchen cupboard :haha: I'm munching a packet now due to you girls mentioning them! Tesco have the multipacks on special offer at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Lottie86 said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> Haha where the actual fek do u find original mccoys anyways
> 
> My kitchen cupboard :haha: I'm munching a packet now due to you girls mentioning them! Tesco have the multipacks on special offer at the moment :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep, 2 for £2.50. Not dipping them in diet coke Lottie? :haha:


----------



## AP

David's off tomorrow so I don't give a hoot how long it takes us, we will find some.
I have been thinking of them all day!


----------



## Lottie86

EWWWWWW no! I really don't understand this pregnancy craving thing at all :wacko:


----------



## AP

Lot tie at least try it! :rofl: you'll shock yourself.

Funny enough I bought marshmallow squash from morrisons the other day. Sounds rank, and as you're about to drink it you're convinced it's rank but it tastes surprisingly good!

Ask Alex, she picked up my cup, fell on her butt and it flew everywhere. Marshmallow smelling house for a bit.... :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Try it, it is soooooooo nice. That or Maccy d chips in chocolate milkshake. I have a for salt + sugar it seems. 

Seriously will send you some, if you want :flower:


----------



## Tasha

That a diluatable juice thing, that is marshmellow Sandi? I have never heard of it before. Sounds weird but yummy :thumbup:


----------



## AP

I dunno about the chips and chocolate but I can't imagine it being too bad!

Wispa though.....yum.
With Alex I used to dip wispa in chocolate mousse. No wonder she was a chubster......


----------



## AP

Tasha said:


> That a diluatable juice thing, that is marshmellow Sandi? I have never heard of it before. Sounds weird but yummy :thumbup:

Yeah dilute stuff! I was like ooooooooh must try that. It's sounds so wrong but it's actually good!


----------



## Tasha

That sounds nice too, I am so hungry now :growlmad: :haha: I wanna do it tomorrow or flake, yum.


----------



## Tasha

sb22 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> That a diluatable juice thing, that is marshmellow Sandi? I have never heard of it before. Sounds weird but yummy :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah dilute stuff! I was like ooooooooh must try that. It's sounds so wrong but it's actually good!Click to expand...

Is it Morrisons own? I am going to get some. This thread has turned really random :rofl:


----------



## AP

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx359/alexsmall/d23afcd0.jpg

Beat that for randomness


----------



## Tasha

Thank you, I really hope ours has it. I want *stamps feet*


----------



## AP

Mission for tomorrow then

Me and D need to find mccoys
Lottie needs to dip mccoys in diet coke
Tasha needs marshmallow squash.

Anyone else?..... :haha:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: :rofl: any one would think that pregnant women only think about one thing.


----------



## Tasha

Also there is a programme that might interest some of you or you may want to avoid, it is on the 9th March, BBC 2, 9pm called 23 week babies: The Price of Life. My friend's LO is on it, she sadly grew her wings. I warn you it is very hard, and ask some tough questions. I thought I would let you know so you can chose what is right for you, because people will be talking about it. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## you&me

My craving with Reagan was lemons, I would just chop them in half and go for it!! She can eat them like it too now.

With Amber it was red grapes dipped in mayo :sick:


----------



## Tasha

I love lemon, yummy.

The grapes sound yuck, but then I really like cheese and chive snack a jacks with green grapes on top. Yum.


----------



## AP

Tasha thank you for that, I will be interested, I feel very strongly about how 23 weekers should be given a chance.


----------



## AP

Refreshers. The lemon ones with the sherbet in the middle...

That was a massive 1st tri craving for me :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Your welcome Sandi, I just watched a clip and some powerful stuff, I was in tears. I totally agree with you, IMO it is not the doctors job to play god.


----------



## Lottie86

I didn't crave anything with Findlay and I haven't with this one either :shrug: Perhaps I'm just odd, well my OH would def say I'm odd as the cheeky bugger has changed his FB status to say as much lol. 


Thanks for letting us know about the prog Tasha, I think I'll set it up to record so I can watch it when I'm on my own and can turn it off if it's too much to watch in one go.


----------



## AP

Nic and Amy I hope your day has gone ok!


----------



## you&me

I also used to visit the man in Greggs bakery every morning for a bacon roll, he would start getting it ready as soon as I walked in the door :haha:

ETA, I will watch it, and just send hubby out of the room, so I can have a good old cry at it.


----------



## Tasha

sb22 said:


> Refreshers. The lemon ones with the sherbet in the middle...
> 
> That was a massive 1st tri craving for me :haha:

I just had one today :haha:

I am sounding very unhealthy here, but the snack a jacks and grapes balance it out :rofl:


----------



## AP

Tasha I agree, and although I agree there should be a threshold, the current one here is too high.


----------



## AP

Tasha they are amaaaazing. Poundstrechers do party bags of min ones, I still have loads here!


----------



## Tasha

LOL Lottie, I agree with your OH. :rofl: Not really, some pregnancies I had no cravings, some I have.

Recording sounds a good idea, I will probably watch it right away because I feel it is the right thing to do for Claire and her Holly.


----------



## Tasha

I agree with you. I think that is basically the questions this programme is asking, is it right to fight? Is it wrong not to?

Tesco have the bars on 11 for £1 :thumbup:


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> Tasha they are amaaaazing. Poundstrechers do party bags of min ones, I still have loads here!

They have the yummy banana ones in too right? :thumbup: Or am I thinking of the ones from poundland?!!


----------



## Lottie86

I def agree that the 24 week limit needs a serious review. The bit I find worst is that some hospitals _will_ fight for them at 23 weeks whereas others won't until they are 24+0. It just seems so unfair and downright cruel to both the baby and the parents that whether they get given a chance or not can depend on the postcode they are born in :cry::cry:


----------



## Tasha

And worst still, it can even depend on what doctor is on shift. Their personal opinions shouldnt come in to it, IMHO. It should be standard around the country. Sorry girls, I know this must be tough for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummy3

I missed all the random today huh, lol marshmallow squash? grapes and mayo?:wacko: McCoys are awesome though as is McDonalds fries in milkshake! In the beginning this time I craved cheeto puffs (like giant wotsits) covered in ketchup and wrapped in ham:cloud9:

That programme sounds really tough watching, Tasha:hugs: for your friend and her angel. At the hospital here they will take from 23 weeks, not sure if thats every hospital over here though, its the level 3 NICU. 

My ffn came back positive:dohh: The growth scan put most of her measurements at the 6-8th centile except her head which was at 20th. My cervix is 1-2cm dilated and soft so stuck in the hospital. They want to give steroids again, even though i had a course at 25 weeks, is this normal? Not sure whats the aim yet, will update though!


----------



## Lottie86

Grrr for the ffn result :hugs:

At least the growth scans shows that her head is much bigger than her other measurements which I was told is really important if there are any growth problems/growth slows down as it shows that the brain is getting all the nutrients it should do which is obviously really important :thumbup: 

Hope they let you out of the hospital soon :hugs:


----------



## AP

This babys head has been really big too lol! Aww god Amy sorry about the positive FFN, i take it theyve handcuffed u to the hospital bed now :rofl: 
Hold on, i had a positive at ur gestation too! Interesting....


----------



## Tasha

Yay, see Amy knows, fries and chocolate milkshake is yummy. It is McCoys dipped in diet coke, I put a status update about it and Sandi wants it. Your craving sounds truly disgusting :haha:

Thanks you for the hugs for Claire, she is truly inspirational, to allow them to follow Holly when she has already been through so very much. 

I am sorry about the positive, hopefully Sandi gives you some hope that things can be okay and continue on. Having more steroids is normal, because they are most effective given 48 hours - 7 days before labour. As Lottie says it is important that the brain is big in proportion to baby.


----------



## you&me

Mummy3, hope everything turns out okay...is there anything hospitals can give to stop further dilation?


----------



## Lottie86

Tasha and Sandi: You pair are disgusting!! I did what you said and tried dipping my crisps and it tasted vile and made me sick so I now need to wash my dressing gown and clean the kitchen sink! :sick::sick:


----------



## AP

:rofl: :rofl: it's a boy then :rofl: hmmmmmmmm I wonder if there's something in this....


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: :rofl: but it tastes sooooooo nice. Have you got some yet Sandi?


----------



## mummy3

Good logic there :rofl:

Yep Sandi well and truely stuck here till goodness knows when, they've tied me down with monitoring belts. It's 4am here and I've given up on sleep as Eilidh refuses to be monitored and doctor refuses not to monitor her so they're in every 10-15mins playing chase the baby:dohh:

I feel better thinking about the brain being bigger being important, thankyou:hugs: Two lots of steroids makes sense now as well. My nurse is lovely, she's 37 weeks gone with a big boy bless, so I keep telling her to go sit down:haha: Nope cervix wont reclose, they just want to stop it opening more, not entirely sure how but I'm on 4 hourly meds to stop contractions and this monitor. Sandi, you missed out hun, all this relaxing freetime you couldve had:wacko:


----------



## AP

Hahhahaha going in for monitoring at 27 weeks was bad enough, especially with Alex, who decided to whine the hospital down lol!

Tasha have I got some yet? I have a towel on my head, everything takes time these days lol, im knackered!


----------



## mummy3

Lol yeah my 3 get in the room and with in the first 10mins have split hot chocolate on the floor, pulled the emergency cord and crayoned on the wall:blush:

Aww Sandi:hugs: Go lay down with your feet up:coffee:


----------



## Lottie86

I hated those ctg monitoring belts. I had a week of being attached to one all the time except for toilet breaks just before F turned up, they only finally took it off in theatre literally just before the surgeon started cutting. It is really not comfortable trying to bend to have a spinal block put in with the monitor belts still attached to you :dohh:

P.S: I LOVE the name you have chosen!! :D :D


----------



## Lianne1986

Just caught up.

i brought clothes for Jaiden size newborn & 0-3 bcuz everyone kept saying i was gonna have a big baby. 

so when he was born i had nothing tht fitted him, i went and brought early baby clothes tht fit him lovely!

i didnt really crave anything with Jaiden, i did however have the urge to suck lemons lol


----------



## AP

Lianne u answered a good question in my head there, didnt know wat to take lol


----------



## Lottie86

Sandi your ticker has just reminded me it's my turn to say.... What's it like being this pregnant?? :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Sandi, I'd say early baby is best, and those up to 7lb babygros. My 6lb 10ozer was in early baby for a few weeks.

Lottie thanks:flower: Did you ever drop the cords in the toilet? I've been guilty of this a few times:blush: And a week, ouch!

I'm waiting for mag sulphate now, yucky stuff, and waiting to see if they are transfering us as the NICU here is level 2 from 32 to 34 weeks.


----------



## Tasha

Very emotional day here.

Sandi, I took all newborn with Morgan and it was huge on him so my hubby/parents had to get smaller. All of mine have been in early baby for a bit, Kaysie was in it for weeks, Morgan was 7lb 5, Naomi-Mae 7lb 114, Kaysie Blossom 6lb 13. Honey's outfit she wore when we left her was early or tiny baby (cant remember which) and her dress was tiny baby, she was 5lb 13.


----------



## mummy3

Tasha:hugs: I bet she was beautiful:hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

I've just been starting to sort out Findlay's clothes into vacuum bags to go into the loft. I've got one big bag that was just full of everything from when he was first born up until he grew out of newborn so I thought I'd be productive and sort it out into sizes. 
I've got as far as separating out the 3-5lb stuff and had to give up as it was so stressful as it was all the stuff we bought when he was in NICU. The clothes were huge on him when we bought them but yet they are so absolutely teeny weeny :cry: It's taken me well over an hour to sort just that one size out because I kept stopping to have a cry over each item of clothing :dohh: 
Hopefully sorting out all the 5-7lb stuff into one bag and then the newborn stuff into another tomorrow won't be as bad as whilst they too are full of hospital memories they are different in a way as they weren't his first clothes if that makes sense.


----------



## Lottie86

mummy3 said:


> Lottie thanks:flower: Did you ever drop the cords in the toilet? I've been guilty of this a few times:blush: And a week, ouch!

Yes I did :blush::blush:


----------



## Lottie86

Tasha: Sending you lots of :hugs: and :kiss: to Honey.


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: It's so easy to do, the shame!


----------



## AP

Eeeeeep!

Dont speak too soon lottie lol! Ive had what i hope is just 4 Braxtons in the last hour, they have been slightly worrying! Gonna hop in the bath. :/ 

Just bk from sally/salon services trade only shop- oh my, i was in my element! Haha

Ps ive had Salt and Malt mccoys n coke. Not quite the same standard.... But good.....


----------



## Lottie86

Have you been drinking lots today Sandi? If not drink lots of water and lie down as as I am sure you know not drinking enough leads to you having an increased concentration of hormones in your blood which can cause an increase in BH or cause actual contractions. 

Hope it's just BH. Keep us updated xx


----------



## AP

You're prob right lottie i dont drink enough, i get told off for that all the time. :dohh:


----------



## PrincessPea

Tasha said:


> Also there is a programme that might interest some of you or you may want to avoid, it is on the 9th March, BBC 2, 9pm called 23 week babies: The Price of Life. My friend's LO is on it, she sadly grew her wings. I warn you it is very hard, and ask some tough questions. I thought I would let you know so you can chose what is right for you, because people will be talking about it.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Thank you Tasha for posting this, I have just put a sky+ reminder on for it!! 
Think it will be difficult to watch. At our local hospital the limit is 24 weeks and we were told that had Jessica been 5 days earlier she would have been deemed a miscarriage. Pretty hard to think about as I look at my 7lb 12oz (as of today!) bundle of.........emm attitude!!! :rofl: 

You ladies are fab and I hope all your pregnancies keep continuing for as long as possible, you are all doing fantastically well. :hugs:

SB fingers x'd its just BH. xx


----------



## Tasha

PrincessPea said:


> Thank you Tasha for posting this, I have just put a sky+ reminder on for it!!
> Think it will be difficult to watch. At our local hospital the limit is 24 weeks and we were told that had Jessica been 5 days earlier she would have been deemed a miscarriage. Pretty hard to think about as I look at my 7lb 12oz (as of today!) bundle of.........emm attitude!!! :rofl:
> 
> You ladies are fab and I hope all your pregnancies keep continuing for as long as possible, you are all doing fantastically well. :hugs:
> 
> SB fingers x'd its just BH. xx

You're welcome. I think it will be too, the clip was powerful and emotive. It is really hard to think of it that way, I have many friends who have given birth at 23+6 or 23+5 and they are classed as a miscarriage, makes me sick. 

Well done to Jessica, fab weight.

I hope it is just BH Sandi, glad you you got some sort of substitute. :haha:


----------



## AP

Think im ok girls LOL !


----------



## Lottie86

Phew glad to hear it Sandi. Now make sure you keep drinking lots!!

I'm having a lazy night tonight seeing as Dave is out, I've just had a long hot shower with Original Source chocolate and mint shower melt so I now smell like an After Eight mint :haha: just off to cook dinner and then curl up on the sofa with a dvd :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Omg original source choc and mint? Sounds lovely!! Might grab some!!!


----------



## Lottie86

It's like showering in melted After Eights :D I spotted it at Sainsbury's when F was in hospital so got some to try and I looooooove it although I do now keep sniffing my arms :haha:


----------



## AP

Hoping not to go into labour tonight......

My pink has been bleached out and i have dodgy gaga coloured hair lol! Just re-doing it, it needed a lighter base to look more pink than raspberry!

I am loving having the pink in my hair now. Goes with almost everything!


----------



## Lottie86

:haha: You and your hair! What colour is it naturally?


----------



## AP

Dark brown :rofl:

Don't think David's amused that the baby pics r gonna have me with pink hair but tough!


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies!

Some of you already know. But baby is a GIRL! And well I am in the hospital awaiting my cerlage. We went to the ultrasound and they did it, everything with baby looks great. They confirmed she's a girl. And went to measure my cervix, that's when everything went downhill. My cervix at 13 weeks was 3.2 or 2.8 and yesterday it was 1.2 or 1.09 cm. The tech made us wait, while the doctor called our OBGYN who called the hospital. And they made us rush over here. I have been here since 5pm yesterday getting antibiotics before they stitch me. 

There is no beaking or funneling though, and my membranes are still good. Not dilated either.

But this sucks. Its was my first night away from Lakai ever, I slept like CRAP. I have a raging headache and hadn't been allowed to eat since breakfast which was a tiny bowl of cereal and a piece of toast I could have knocked someone out with, if I hit them in the head with it! 

My doctor is a complete ASSHAT she is like "oh if we get good cervix length like 3cm you will be fine" and I am like "Its 1.2cm..." she replies "OH". WTF? You didnt bother reading my chart?! Plus the nice doctor who saw me last night said my OBGYN would stitch me, because they try to take care of their own. However, my doctor...says she isn't on call tonight, so some random is doing it. Then she goes on to say and I quote "You will need to take it easy when you go home"....so I push her and ask "My husband will want to know what that means exactly..." she says "Well you can be up for an hour tops, and then feet up or in bed for at least two hours at a time between when you get up..."....am I, the only person who does not see that as "taking it easy"? To me thats modified bedrest!!

I literally just got checked by a medical student and he says I have quiet a large heart murmur (common in pregnancy) but it could cause my faintness and shortness of breath...and no one else has found it! My doctor has never even listened to my heart.

So the lady dr from last night (the nice one) said to me just like this "I don't want to be a bitch, but I would change doctors faster than you can say "BYE" if I was you...nothing about your care has been ok in my book" Now if she had given me her card, I would have thought she was poaching, he he. But she didn't. 

I miss Lakai so bad. 

Anyways, Amy keep cooking that baby. Let's have a bake off, ok hon. You bake yours...I will bake mine....=)

I hope everyone is ok. And bumps and babies are good.

I NEED FOOD! My gawd, how do they think a pregnant woman can live on IV fluids?! I am seriously thinking of drinking the bag...


----------



## AP

A bake off :rofl: :rofl: I love it!
Hope the stitch went well hunny.


----------



## mummy3

Bakeoff :rofl:

Sandi did you go into labour or fall asleep?

Lottie, Mmmm after 8 mints:cloud9:

Nic, team pink:happydance: Congrats hun! Wow your being led up the garden path with your care, I would defo try and change, esp if your docwount even read your chart! Yes that is defo bedrest and not "taking it easy".:wacko: 
Good luck with the stitch and :hugs: you'll see Lakai soon.

Well, I got transferred, in an ambulance,lights and sirens n all :shock: Slight overpanic I think with that though. They want to keep Eilidh here with the level 3 NICU as they don't anticipate getting to 32 weeks and she's small. Currently stalled at 3cm dilated with 80% effaced and ballotable head whatever that means. Waters haven't gone though:thumbup: We have 12 hours until out of the steroid window. Met with the neonatologist last night and he was lovely, they have everything set up and ready. My OB is transferring my care completely to perinatology though to be safe, 3rd doc this pregnancy now:wacko: Mag sulphate sucks and I peed all over the floor last night as couldn't move the jelly legs:blush:


----------



## AP

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus Amy r u ok? You know i keep looking at your ticker, each time with a lil more relief. 

Im fiiiine, had an easier day, the hair is bright pink and black all ready to push :rofl: i cant slouch anymore, baby gets pushed too high up and i find it hard to breathe. This is noooot nice.

Had my mccoys and diet coke! Yaaaaaasssss!!
Lottie i sent D to get some choc n mint gel but he only got the mint only, i forgot how amazin that would be if u had a cold!!

Nic thinking of you!!! 

Tasha hope ur having a good day xxx

Takingforever and Jenni hope ur both well?

If ive missed any regulars gimmie a slap!


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies.

Well Im home. I had a Shirodkar placed. I asked to be knocked right out, of course the dr said "whatever I give you, I give the baby" fair enough but I told him my spinal with Lakai barely worked. He did one anyways and heavily sedated me, sure enough ten mins later I could still move my legs and feel him pinching me. So he gave me oxygen and a general....so the baby is well drugged and I haven't felt her move today at all. But I did after the stitch was placed.

I had my surgery at 7pm, was out of recovery by 9:20 pm and home by 11pm. I begged, I couldn't take another night away from Lakai. And said I would be good, they weren't happy but understood. My mom is a retired vet and nurse...LOL so they felt ok with letting me go with her. Lakai was so confused when he saw me, a little like he saw a ghost. He was in his stroller (so my hubby could help me upstairs and carry the stuff I had) and he started crying and would not let go of me. He cried outside the shower door the whole time I was in there because I didn't want to hold him much before getting hospital germs off!

So Im home, tired and so incredibly sore. 

Amy - I hope you are ok. I hope baby stays in there for longer! :hugs:

Sandi - I asked you before...but what sort of dye do you use? I LOVE your hair, but I have only tried Manic Panic and it dyes EVERYTHING pink too, like the shower. My once gray shower anti-slip mat is now hot pink tinted! LOL It took forever to get rid of the tinted pink on the white shower tiles.


----------



## AP

You sound really positive Nic, and *HAPPY 21 WEEKS*

I use Crazy Colours Pinkissamo. I am not sure if you can get it your way, but its pretty much the same as manic panic. Pink stains everything - fact!!! But I have found ways around it and as for the bath or shower, i put baby oil on a cloth and wipe most of the bath/shower with it. I leave a lil bit non-oily so i dont slip, but when i come out i find less stainage. (only accodently found this out after alex had a bath with baby oil and i washed my hair after!)

They say Cif spray takes it out, but i just get strong bleach and wipe everything down.

Its very very pink now, espcially at the roots. I wanted a more pink than the raspberry colour i had!

My hair is black on top, so i dont have root regrowth for when baby comes, but i can flip it over and have a side parting so its all pink and wild!


----------



## nkbapbt

I am trying to be positive! I won't lie Im bloody scared. TMI time..but when I pee I see blood every time now...I know it's normal...but it's not fun. And with no movement from baby...it's not helping. My lower back is KILLING me. 

I actually had to ask my husband for help lifting Lakai today from his highchair...which nearly killed me. I hate asking for help! I hate feeling helpless, but I know it must be done.

I wish they made hair colour that was super bright that didn't dye everything in sight!

I don't know why...but Im so skeptical baby is a girl still. I am scared to go crazy buying pink stuff, my MIL really messed with my head when she said "you will never have a girl"....GRRR


----------



## AP

Offft thats very nice of your MIL...... :wacko: They always know what to say to upset us!

I love my MIL................



...:rofl: Well I wish I did. She has good intentions at heart I am very sure of that, but loses her way and I am terribly protective over Alex and the way we bring her up, I do not like unwanted advice, and I don't like anyone playing mummies with her, whether that be pushing buggies or simpily feeding the lass while im there. I will admit I am OTT at times but part of that was the neonatal experience :shrug:

I'm very frightened at how I will be with the new baby - we didn't get the termie experience and by god I do not want anyone to destroy that. :cry:

DH says we will not be having visitors for a few weeks, and we will go see others on our say so (the day we invite the IL's up to OURS is the day we kiss goodbye to our privacy, they will just turn up when they want and pick on us about silly things in the house)

That's totally fine with me.

Now there was a in law rant.....sorry about that!! :rofl:

Anyway, I'm pretty sure we're having a girl, it's been confirmed at our 20 wk scan, 3D scan and a cervix scan, where even another lady smiled and said "oh my god, theres no doubt about it" But I wont lie, sometimes I still have my doubts and what if's!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi, we didnt have any1 round either, i wanted us to b on our own, we did go out a couple of days after cuz we had plans.

i must admit i keep thinking tht when tyler was Jaidens age he was still in hospital etc etc but i cant help it. 

:hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Wow you're so lucky not getting visitors for a few weeks. I'll be lucky if I manage 2 days. Dave is on about his Dad coming to visit in the hospital!!! :wacko: Uhhhh I think not!! 

I'm dreading it this time as at least last time I was down at my Mum's so had my Mum to talk to and give me a hug etc and didn't have to contend with the inlaws and their family for 3 weeks whereas this time I'll have noone up here for support and I'll have to contend with Dave's family from day 1! :nope: 

God how I wish Dave's entire family didn't all live within a few miles of each other and those few miles being right next to the hospital :dohh: 

That's my rant over!


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> I am terribly protective over Alex and the way we bring her up, I do not like unwanted advice, and I don't like anyone playing mummies with her, whether that be pushing buggies or simpily feeding the lass while im there. I will admit I am OTT at times but part of that was the neonatal experience :shrug:

I am sooooo glad you said this, I'm exactly the same and was beginning to think I was odd as Dave doesn't see the problem with people doing any of this whereas I get really hacked off with unwanted advice (especially if it comes from his family) and I hate it when F gets passed around like a parcel.


----------



## Tasha

Sorry I have not replied for a few days, had lots on.

Lottie I will reply to your pm on fb when the monkeys are in bed. :flower: Your inlaws sound a PITA, how about putting putting a note on the door when you get home saying Mum and baby resting, please call to arrange a suitable time? Failing that invite your Mum up for a few weeks and she can tell them all to bugger off. 

Sandi, your hair sounds fab. Your MIL sounds beyond nuts. I hated my MIL playing Mummy with mine too.

Nic, Happy belated 21 weeks. I hope the bleeding stops soon and that you begin to feel movement again. Rest plenty, drink lots okay? I think the not believing LO is a girl is probably to do with what you told us before :hugs:

Amy, wow all go there. I hope you are okay sweetie, and Eilidh (love the name btw) is still cooking. Also that you are being well looked after :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Hey ladies! :wave: I'm just popping in on behalf of mummy3. She said her internet connection is slow in the hospital so hasn't had a chance to get online to update on here. So I figured I'd update everyone so you aren't worrying or wondering. :flower:

First of all, baby is still tucked safely in her tummy! :thumbup: And she's still at 3cm. They are done with the mag sulfate and are now letting nature takes it's course. It did it's job and stalled the contractions a bit but she says she is still getting contractions off and on. The doctors have decided they won't be stopping the labor after this point. They did manage to get the last of the steroid shots to her as well so that's good news! They are now debating between letting her go home to wait it out, or stay in the hospital. I know mummy is VERY sick of being there. She was also told she's currently anti-diabetic so they put her on a high sugar, high calorie diet. She's happy about the cakes she gets to eat but has had enough of the cheeseburgers. :haha: 

That's about it for now. I'll update anytime I know more. :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much letting us know, I hope they let her home. The diet sounds amazing. Lol.


----------



## AP

i second the diet thing!! :shock: gimmee!!!!!!!

Thanks cleckner xxxxxxx


----------



## AP

In a huff today, MIL/DH probs. If I had a baseball bat there would be a disaster in this house today :grr: :rofl:


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> In a huff today, MIL/DH probs. If I had a baseball bat there would be a disaster in this house today :grr: :rofl:

:nope: Hope she isn't giving you too much hassle!!

Sandi, Thanks for the add on FB :flower: I see your status updates etc (well the ones that say where), but can't see a wall? Is that your settings or a problem my end?


----------



## AP

Hmmmmmmm maybe a prob my end, might have hidden it and forgot again lol!! I'll check my settings, its only the preemie gang that get the exclusive access to my book of Face :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

i cant see ur profile either lol


----------



## AP

I'll fix it :rofl: so sorry!!! I'll have a look now x


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks for inviting me here sb :flower:

Still in shock cause don't know how far I am or anything, the doctors arn't hurrying themselves either as they wanted me under the local hospital which i've refused as had a brill consultant last time, just hope she's still there. I'm at work tomorrow 1st day back, only doing one day a week while doing my course going to be strange going back after so long.


----------



## AP

:hugs: congratulations hun!!! Number 5 now isnt it?! Wow!!!! You must be really wondering how far u are!!! Mind you, a 3+ on a digi can only mean good :p how r u feeling about it all!!!

Sorry i seen u in katys thread, saw ur siggie i was like " wooooo"! Xx


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> Hmmmmmmm maybe a prob my end, might have hidden it and forgot again lol!! I'll check my settings, its only the preemie gang that get the exclusive access to my book of Face :rofl:

I can see now :haha: thank you!!!


----------



## AP

Dunno why u lot wanna see my ranting anyway :rofl:

Actually i do, im a loon!


----------



## AP

Argh this is messing with my head, I just checked out what Alex was up to at this gestation....she'd had a try at breastfeeding, she'd had her first bath too!

https://babygagasdiary.blogspot.com/2009_08_01_archive.html


----------



## AP

Hope Amys ok!


----------



## mummy3

I'm ok! Still stuck in the hospital, but really hoping they will let me out to bedrest at home. Cervix is stalled at 3cm, 80% which is great for Eilidh but I'm telling you I'll buy shares in tena lady:blush:

The diet is pretty cool lol, my glucose tolerance test came back with a reading of 52 after fasting so lots of sugar, lots of protein and already high cal:thumbup: Does mean regular finger pricks though. 

Sandi, any sign of labour after the other night? Sorry about your MIL!

Nic, so glad your stitch went well and you're home with Lakai. Your attitude is amazing:hugs:


----------



## AP

Amy! So glad ur ok!! :)

Na im still here, crawling around :rofl: Alex seems to be sick tho :/


----------



## Lianne1986

aww whats up wth alex? 

glad ur ok ay x


----------



## Mumof42009

sb22 said:


> :hugs: congratulations hun!!! Number 5 now isnt it?! Wow!!!! You must be really wondering how far u are!!! Mind you, a 3+ on a digi can only mean good :p how r u feeling about it all!!!
> 
> Sorry i seen u in katys thread, saw ur siggie i was like " wooooo"! Xx

Thanks not sure how I'm feeling to be honest worried as anything but was meant to be after mc and being on the pill lol.
Loving the hair wish I was as brave, Alex has grown up so much how she getting on now?
Can't believe your nearly full term :hugs:


----------



## AP

Dunno, shes happy and shouty just now... but shes had a snottery nose, drank (going on) 6 beakers of milk now (normally she struggles 3-4) and coughs a lot, almost puking, at one time she did. The dummies are out now to help her!!!


----------



## AP

Mumof42009 said:


> Thanks not sure how I'm feeling to be honest worried as anything but was meant to be after mc and being on the pill lol.
> Loving the hair wish I was as brave, Alex has grown up so much how she getting on now?
> Can't believe your nearly full term :hugs:

Be braaaaaaave hun!!! What was the care like last time?
Alex is doing grand, no talking though and close to walking but still not got brave enough! We have a neonatal appointment at the end of the month(will we make it, i dunno :rofl:) so we'll see what they think of her progress.:shrug:


----------



## JJ_Buck

Evening ladies,
Hope you're all well, mummy3 hope you get home soon :flower:

Not much going on with me, just checking in really. As of yesterday Daniel is rolling! He could manage going from his front on to his back but hadn't got the hang of the other way until yesterday. Eyes in back of head time for me... 

Got 20wk scan next week and trying to decide whether to find out if we're team pink (speaking of pink - loving the hair Sandi!) or blue - I'm so indecisive one min I think I do then the next I change my mind! We agreed not to with Daniel and I must admit I liked not knowing but then the other part of me really wants to know! Decisions decisions...:shrug:


----------



## mummy3

Ooh JJ, I would have to find out, never could wait for delivery even when set out to be team yellow:blush: Yep eyes at back of head time, he'll be rolling around the room by the end of the week!

Sandi, :hugs: to Alex, Anja has a bit of a bug atm as well, with the snotty nose, cough and bit of fever, daddy has been dealing with it:haha: That aside, she has problems with being sick, we know lactose doesn't agree with her but she vomits an awful lot, she's still under 20lbs as well. Good luck with the neonatal appointment, thats what 3 weeks, hmmm, close call as to whether you'll still be preg lol. Loving the hair too, reminds me of my purple days :rofl:

Lianne, hows it going with little Jaiden?


----------



## AP

We've had another arrival but I'm not giving details, I'll let her do it herself!!! :) Pinksnowball was due the day before me :shock: :shock: See I'm scared.com now!


Got the midwife today, I'm sitting here wondering what happens at this appointment!


----------



## Mumof42009

You will be fine hun:flower:

I wouldn't worry about Alex, she will do things in her own time. They normally give things until they are 2 corrected. 

My care was ok last time after I moved hospitals, I had a female consultant who specialised in prem babies and she was the one who pushed for me to have a section at 35 weeks cause of the bleeding and suspected abruption. I hope cause they know about the prob with my blood now things will be better.

Mummy3 hope baby stays cooking for you :hugs:

Not sure if you ladies would be interested but seen this today and really made me cry some things they have written.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ng-nature-keeping-premature-babies-alive.html


----------



## AP

I was watching This Morning and i am currently enjoying a barney on the Facebook page lol.
Rage doesnt cover it today!


----------



## you&me

:dohh: Of all the morning's to miss 'This Morning'!!! What is being said?

I also missed the show on telly last night, does anyone know what channel was it on, will see if I can do catch up on it?

Congratulations Pinksnowball, how you are baby are doing well. :flower:

Hope everyone is okay and bumps are cooking away!!


----------



## Mumof42009

The shows on tomorrow on bbc2 it's at hospital where my 2 dd's were born, makes me so mad :grr:
There's a thread in 2nd tri about it as well.


----------



## Lianne1986

what time is it on 2moro?

Jaiden is doin ok, in his chair snoring lol

feeding not as good as i would like but i have no clue what else to do. going to speak to my HV 2moro. x


----------



## Tasha

9pm tomorrow hun.

I am here, reading girls but struggling so much with stuff to do with Honey. :hugs:


----------



## AP

Just back from the midwife. Nothing exciting to report, DH and Alex played with building blocks. Baby is still head down we reckon. See her again in 3 weeks. Meh!

BY THE WAY!

How hard is it to pee in a bottle with a big bump! :wacko: I mean think about it, i need arm extensions :rofl: jeeeeeeesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

LOL, ask them for a jug next time.


----------



## Tasha

Oh and I thought you were meant to be seen weekly at this stage? :shrug:


----------



## AP

Hmm tasha you're right 0 my notes say 

35-36 weeks
37-38 weeks
39-40 (if first pregnancy) & sweep
41 to discuss possibility of induction of labour and sweep.

i'll be 38.6

:shock:

never mind 2nd pregnancy eh? ive never been in third tri and i get less appointments :rofl:

im not so fussed to be honest Tasha im done, i barely seen her with Alex, what difference did it make :shrug:

Hope you are feeling a lil better tonight hun :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha

I am always right :haha:

I thought I was, but cos I am usually seen 2-3 times a week at your gestation, I wasnt 100%. I dont blame ya, not wanting to see her. BP etc been stable?

My head hurts, and I am a mess but I will be okay. I have to be.


----------



## Lottie86

Evening ladies I'm back from my mammoth trip of travelling from Aberdeenshire to London and back within 48hours! :coffee:

My lupus consultant was fab as always and has put me on blood thinning injections for the antiphospholipid syndrome (thanks Tasha for answering my question yesterday about the injections :thumbup:) and has said that starting at 24 weeks I need to be given growth scans at least once every 4 weeks to check for iugr and after he looked at my blood pressure in my notes he said whilst it is too early to panic about preeclampsia yet I need to have a close eye kept on my blood pressure as whilst it is currently within normal limits it is very high for me and it has shot up suddenly. He said whenever I see a doctor or midwife for any reason from now on I need to get them to do my blood pressure before they do anything else. 

He's not impressed that I still haven't seen the obstetric consultant up here, haven't had my amnio yet or even been given a date for it as like he said I'm 21 weeks tomorrow, consultant up here isn't seeing me until Friday (21+2) and I am hoping she will tell me then when I am having the amnio (fingers crossed it can be done the following week but I'll be 22wks by then) and the results usually take 2-3 weeks to get back and if any heartbreaking decisions do need to be made they need to be made and carried out by 23+6 but at this rate we won't even have the amnio results back by then let alone have time to take the results in, discuss them with consultants etc and make a decision if they come back showing a problem. It's really not good. 

I was soooo brave last night and gave myself my injection, when I had them for a couple of months after I had Findlay I got D to do them as I was too much of a wimp as I'm terrified of needles but I did it all on my own last night (and then I phoned my Mum to tell her what a big brave girl I was :haha:). I'd forgotten how much they bloomin sting though!

I'm back down to London to see him in 8 weeks when I'll be 29 weeks for him to see how everything is going with me.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!


----------



## Tasha

You are really welcome Lottie. Remember that they stop stinging as much after a few days :thumbup:

Your care plan is like mine, with the growth scans and checking my bp at every appointment, it is a good plan.

I hate that they have left it so late for you, it isnt fair and when your having the amnio must be weighing on your mind a lot, causing unneeded stress. Can I ask why you have to make any decisions by 23+6, personal preference? Tell me to bugger off if you dont wanna answer hun.


----------



## Tasha

Also is it the end of April you come back to London? I am sooooooo nosey :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

I'm glad they stop stinging so much after afew days, I nearly fell over this evening as I didn't recall it stinging this much last night. I'm such a wuss with needles too so I come over all wobbly at the sight of the needle :dohh:

If the amnio comes back with problems and we discuss with consultants and decide that an ethical loss is best for the baby we've been told that legally it has to be carried out by 23+6. Whilst we'll have the anomaly scan results before then I can't see any way we'll have the amnio results back before 24-25 weeks seeing as I'll be at least 22 weeks before the amnio is even done. 

It's 6th May I'm back down :thumbup:


----------



## AP

I'll b bk for a chinwag in a min, bedtime for lexi xx


----------



## Tasha

They really do get better, you done it before?

That isnt strictly true hun. I will pm you though cos of the rules. Here or facebook?

I am feeling slightly better right now, a huge cry, a rant at a good friend (about that hospital, Honey's case etc) and some chocolate have helped for now, no doubt I will be crying in a five minutes :haha:


----------



## Tasha

You and Alex okay, Sandi?


----------



## Lottie86

FB is prob easier.

Yes I've had them before for 8 weeks after I had Findlay but I was so much of a wuss about the needle and the stinging I had to get D to do them for me but I've got to do them myself this time as he's going offshore for 3 weeks next month so I need to do them then so I thought I should just get on with it and do them myself from the start. 

A good cry and chocolate are a magic combination at times. Glad you are feeling a little bit better at the minute. You know where we all are if you need us :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AP

Hiya
Yep we are fine. Just put Lexi to bed (we do 8-8 really here cause D gets up at 8 for work so it makes sense for us all) Worried that the wee bugger has eczema because her backs all dry and her wrists and face are red. :( Coconut oil isnt doing enough for it. :(

But we are fine, we do what we normally do at night, sit on the couch and play "wheres your nose" (I ask here where her nose is, she will push her nose against my finger, we've upgraded to hands now :rofl: Shes getting good at this kinda stuff) This is followed by milk and a last watch of Alexandra Burke (I dont know why but "Stop Without You" makes her crack into a massive smile :rofl: )

Now its bumps turn to jiggle about. :baby: My back is aching :/


----------



## cleckner04

Popping in again to update. Mummy is back in the hospital. Her waters started leaking earlier so she made her way back in. The waters fully went once at the hospital. She said the doctor just came in and said they'll leave it for 72 hours and if LO isn't here by that point they will give her a c-section. She's still 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced but the baby is lower down. 

If you can just say a little prayer that Eilidh & mummy will be fine. I'll update again if anything new happens. But there will for sure be a baby within the next 72 hours! :shock:


----------



## Lottie86

Awwww where's your nose sounds so cute! When we met up with Abby the other day she 'toots' your nose with her finger :haha:

I think you deserve a nice long soak in the bath to help your back (provided you can get out again :haha:)


----------



## Lottie86

Sending lots of positive thoughts to Mummy and Eilidh xxxx


----------



## AP

Eeeeeep thank you so much cleckner!!! (ps Emma and Mommy are sooooo alike!!!!)

Good luck Amy and Eilidh. 
*
but....

EXCUUUUUUSE ME, CAN'T YOU LOT SEE THERE IS A QUEUE* :rofl:


----------



## you&me

Good luck Mummy, hope it all goes okay.

You are going to go overdue Sandi!!! :haha:


----------



## Mumof42009

Lottie- Hope everything goes ok for you, you on blood thinning injections? I did read but minds in 3 places lol.
Tasha-Hope your ok :hugs::hugs:
Sb- sounds strange but try bathing her in oats supposed to help with ezcema and have you tried aveeno cream on alex?
Mummy3- Hope everything goes ok for you and your lo :hugs:

I should have my head in a book but can't be bothered been doing it while watching tv and putting random words everywhere :haha:.


----------



## AP

Shed eat the oats i tell you.... :rofl: i cant stress how bonkers she is


----------



## Lottie86

*Happy 36 Weeks Sandi!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

happy 36weeks sandi.

big :hugs: tasha.

good luck mummy.

well ladies Jaiden will always b my baby - chris is booked in to go and have the snip on the 25 march x


----------



## Lottie86

Oooo that's me confessed all on Facebook by putting a ticker up :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

i just saw that hun lol xx


----------



## AP

:rofl: i congratulated u lottie :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Lol Sandi! I've never had so many people post on my wall and send me pm's in such a short space of time before! :haha:


----------



## AP

You love it ;) :smug:

Theres still an odd few that dont know bout me. Clearly i really feked up my privacy setting lmfao


----------



## Lottie86

I feel 'officially' pregnant now people know, it's really weird! :wacko:


LOL well they'll get a big shock when you start posting pics of Alex and her little sister in a month or so!!


----------



## Mumof42009

Happy 36 weeks sb :happydance::happydance: one more week to term :flower:


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Happy 36 weeks Sandi :happydance:

Any more news from Mummy?

Awww, Lianne, are you okay with that?...My hubby had an appointment for the snip, I cancelled it, then told him afterwards :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me - im am ok with it. kind of! i know its sensible for him to have it done. but i dont live near any family so im pretty much on my own all day. (im sad like tht) 
and also its affording anymore etc and im happy with the 3 ive got. i would like to have a girl of my 'own' just to see what she would look like :haha: but ovviously i have Jamie-Leigh so stil get to buy all the pink stuff etc. 

And Chris has always said he didnt want any kids afetr he was 30. tuns out hes 30 next week. so Jaiden arrived just in time :rofl:

i want him to have it done before broodyness sets in again :rofl:

also i dont think i could go thru the whole SPD thing again.


----------



## Lianne1986

oh just got Jaiden weighed - last week he was 6lb 6 & today hes 7lb 2. was very shocked lol


----------



## mummy3

Thanks Cleck:hugs:

Just updating abit now I'm done being poked, prodded and stuck upside down for the minute. They took a sample of the amniotic fluid and its been taken to test lung maturity, If that comes back ok I'll deliver today :shock: If not they are going to try to get to monday and repeat again, unless labour starts. I'm stuck here leaking fluid :sick: smells like sperm. It's so hard getting an action plan from these docs, they all flap about saying different things so was good to get my perinatology doc in last night to put em straight lol. Thankfully the massive handed dois off today!

Sandi :rofl: at queue, come on, You have at least a day. With Alex, have you tried a humidifier? We use one for our girls as they are both prone to allergies and it helps alot. Does Alex get really red cheeks with it?

Lianne, yay for coming out:happydance: Must be a massive relief, and 21 weeks thats going fast! Does the antiphospholipid syndrome put you at higher risk of pre-e? 

Lianne, wow Jaidens doing soooo well! Seems the snip is a done deal, you defo ok with that? It's the same decision we are working on right now so big:hugs:

You and me, you're going to have to join us soon to build up numbers, or we'll be a pregnancy group with not many pregnant people:haha:

Tasha:hugs: How you doing today hun?


----------



## AP

Amy woman u should be resting!!! How r u feeling?
Ah a day, ur joking lol, this beanie wants to go nowhere. I cant tell u just how much that messes with the head :wacko:


----------



## Lianne1986

i think chris having the snip is the right thing for us to do :flower:

its seems kinda final tho doesnt it?

how long will it take u to get ur results back from the amniotic fluid?


----------



## Tasha

LOL Amy, the sperm smell makes me laugh, mine leaked for eight weeks and it always smelt sweet, how I wish sperm smelt like that :rofl: them saying different things really winds me up :growlmad: We are cyberly holding your hand hun. 

Sandi, it must be confusing for you. Part of you must be hoping that baby comes a week today but because of yours and Alex's past, youb probably feel guilty for feeling that way? :hugs::hugs:

Lianne, well done Jaiden. We are having to think of the snip thing too (I havent said any where else, so obviously trust you girls, but me and Matt are back together, he has been in therapy for 5 months now and is a changed man), scary isnt it, so final?

I hope Nic is okay.


----------



## mummy3

Well you might get till monday:winkwink:

I am resting if you can call it that, in bed anyway. Theres lots of waiting. I really cant imagine how it messes with the head, your girls are going to be born at such different gestations it will be like doing it as a first timer:wacko: Another week and a half and you could have a full 10 weeks between them its just incredible! 

Lianne, its at the lab so I guess anytime, would've been much faster but they had to send it out. From what I gather they are testing surfactant levels, I've had 2 courses of steroids so could go either way. It is very final hun, there's the logical part that says yep this is the best thing for everyone but there's the emotional part that just makes it so sad:hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I was writing the final thing when you were, sorry.

Oh and I am okay, up and down you know? March is rough for me any way, cos the 21st is when my waters broke with Honey, so it makes me a bit panicky but settling out of court yesterday has made things worse, the stress isnt good cos I am convinced that is what made my waters break. :dohh:


----------



## mummy3

Oh hun:hugs: I can't begin to understand that amount of stress:hugs: I hope march goes past quickly for you. That is awesome news you guys are getting back together, 5 months is a long time in therapy, shows alot of commitment, how is he finding the pregnancy?

:rofl: at sweet sperm, being that I'm not allowed a bath/shower right now I'm incredibly jealous. I just find it really does stink of sperm, its minging lol. Yep, what is it with doctors and making their minds up:growlmad: Ive had us going from no induction, c-section last night, c-section today, pitocin today, wait a week, wait 72 hours, grr:wacko: took 24 hours for em to speak to my actual doctor to get a plan and these people are all under the same roof.


----------



## Lianne1986

oh so u still dont know whats happening then?

and yes the emotional part of chris gettin the snip is upsetting, i think its becus i know i will neva eva be pregnant again iykwim lol


----------



## Lianne1986

heres my brand new parenting journal if anyone would like to follow Jaiden :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/557124-my-parenting-journal-baby-jaiden.html


----------



## mummy3

No have the plan now just took forever and 4 different doctors to get it:dohh:


----------



## you&me

mummy3 said:


> You and me, you're going to have to join us soon to build up numbers, or we'll be a pregnancy group with not many pregnant people:haha:

I will be back here on the first page again ..and soon, hopefully :haha:

There was a 10 week gestation difference between my 2 girl's, and the only word I can think that sums it up is...weird!!! It is very much like being a first time mum all over again, but in a completely different way, and it definately does screw with your head :nope:


----------



## mummy3

Well Sandi, times really running out now I'M HAVING A BABY TODAY!!!

Her lungs came back ok so all systems go, about to talk to doc about pitocin for a vbac or a section.


----------



## Lottie86

Oh goodness! I hope it all goes well and I look forward to seeing lots of pics of Eilidh once she's here. 

So does the lung result mean she'll be able to breathe on her own as soon as she arrives?


----------



## you&me

Mummy, I hope everything goes okay for you, please keep us as updated as you can, thinking of you and LO xxx :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Lianne, from what I can gather it means she's producing surfactant so less risk of breathing problems but she will still need help. Its pretty impressive because she's only 32 weeks so the changes of surfactant were slim, all I can say is she got 2 seperate rounds of steroids so that must have made all the difference:thumbup:


----------



## you&me

That is promising news, so clever what they can tell with these babies :thumbup: have they scanned you to give her estimated weight?


----------



## mummy3

I had a growth scan last wednesday that estimated 3lb 3oz, so at a guess 3lb8oz.


----------



## AP

Buggery fuck fuck fuck Amy! :shock: _ (excuse the language Wobbles)_

Stay brave hunny! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lottie86

I think you're going to need to be induced Sandi :haha: I'm being a good girl and waiting my place in the queue! (she says laying down drinking lots and lots after 6 BH in the past 35 mins :wacko:)


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: Sandi, mind your language there's little babies about!

Well nearly time now, I'll be speaking to you all in the next couple of days I'm sure, very sorry for queue jumping:blush:


----------



## mummy3

Lianne thats alot of BH's are you on your left side? I'd go in if they dont stop soon:hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

I'm Lottie :haha: Yes am on left side. If they don't stop soon I'll give the midwife a ring. Hoping it's just down to me not drinking much this afternoon as I was busy taking Findlay to hospital appts. I had a horribly irritable uterus last time so have a feeling I'm going to have one this time too :dohh:


----------



## mummy3

:dohh::blush: Sorry distracted


----------



## mummy3

The irritable uterus sucks, you never know if its harmless, albeit painful, or whether its actually doing something:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

UTI will set them of as well, any sign of an infection?


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> I'm Lottie :haha: Yes am on left side. If they don't stop soon I'll give the midwife a ring. Hoping it's just down to me not drinking much this afternoon as I was busy taking Findlay to hospital appts. I had a horribly irritable uterus last time so have a feeling I'm going to have one this time too :dohh:

Lot tie I've had LOADS tonight too, it's been crap :(


mummy3 said:


> :dohh::blush: Sorry distracted

I don't think we can blame ya! :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Amy good luck sweetie :hugs:

Lottie and Sandi, hope your BH die down, drink and rest lots.

:hugs::hugs: to any of you that watched the programme tonight :hugs:


----------



## AP

You ever get the feeling this whole section gets more lurkers when preemies have been on the telly?......... I defo do!

As much as I am proud of my lil gaga, it does disturb me too


----------



## Tasha

I have not noticed hun, I didnt notice all the lurkers in the loss section either though, obviously go round with me eyes closed. :hugs::hugs: though, it isnt nice cos this is your life not some circus.


----------



## AP

mummy3 said:


> UTI will set them of as well, any sign of an infection?

Maybe :shrug: I have protein agaiiiiiiiin, but I think vie had it in every appointment,I do suspect this time though!


----------



## AP

Tasha said:


> I have not noticed hun, I didnt notice all the lurkers in the loss section either though, obviously go round with me eyes closed. :hugs::hugs: though, it isnt nice cos this is your life not some circus.

That's the words I'd use Hun. When Alex was born everyone wanted to come up to neonatal and visit, people who never really bothered about me. It disgusted me, they wouldn't have bothered if she was full term but because she was so small I honestly felt like I should be selling tickets :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Every time I read Gaga, I think uh oh she is gonna get sued :haha:

Have lots to drink if you suspect UTI, and lots of cranberry juice, how much protein was there?


----------



## Lottie86

mummy3 said:


> UTI will set them of as well, any sign of an infection?

No signs of an infection at all with me, the last couple have been a bit more spaced apart so fingers crossed they are starting to ease off.


----------



## Tasha

sb22 said:


> That's the words I'd use Hun. When Alex was born everyone wanted to come up to neonatal and visit, people who never really bothered about me. It disgusted me, they wouldn't have bothered if she was full term but because she was so small I honestly felt like I should be selling tickets :dohh:

It is so wrong, I am sorry people were like that. I got a little glimpse when I was being induced at 29+1, I had 8 people (besides Matt and my Mum) visit in those 36 hours, I was in hospital a further two weeks, you know how many visited again? 0. People love drama dont they?


----------



## Lottie86

I'd noticed the lurkers as well Sandi :nope::nope:


----------



## AP

Nothing wrong with a 'hi'


----------



## Lottie86

There's someone lurking at the mo and when I looked at their profile they have no posts and both you and Donna have posted on their profile saying about them stalking :growlmad:


----------



## AP

Yessssssss i recognised the name, Donna was a bit disturbed by it all too, our journals were being read....


----------



## Tasha

Girls report them. If the person is genuine they can say hi, or explain to admin but you shouldnt feel uneasy :hugs:


----------



## AP

I wouldnt mind if they had a preemie or experience and said hey! but to sign up to a forum and then lurk.... :wacko:


----------



## Tasha

Especially when it is clearly making you guys feel uncomfortable. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

I just hate feeling that our lives are being read to provide some sort of entertainment for people :nope:


----------



## Lottie86

I've just sent Wobbles a message about the main lurker.


----------



## Tasha

Good Lottie.


----------



## MrsWez

I think you ladies are inspiration and wanted to wish you luck with your pregnancies and babies! :hugs:


----------



## AP

I woke up to two maaaaaaaaaaassive pains this morning, what on earth i dunno :shrug:
Alex has gave me her cold too, she's soooo generous.


----------



## Tasha

Ooooh what were they like? God I hated that question, I always thought, well they were kinda painful :haha:

How kind of Alex, bless her :haha:

I had a dream about you all last night (not in a weird stalker way though :rofl:), I had a prem baby and so all of you and your babies came to stay with me for a few weeks, because you wanted to support me. When I brought baby home months later (four), you were still there and you all decided you were staying forever, as you liked having people who 'get it' too much to go back to your old lives. :wacko:


----------



## AP

Ha! Imagine that :rofl: we could have a big preemie house!!!!

They went contractions but it was like massive shooting pains :/ not nice! If im gonna have a day like that i'll be in hospital right away!


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: :rofl: 

Sounds horrible, if you get worried pop to the hospital hun. :hugs:


----------



## AP

I will! I dont want any false alarms though, the wonderful lady looking after Alex when the time comes is also a busy lady :haha:


----------



## Tasha

I was gonna ask if you had someone, or if Alex was staying with the MIL :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AP

MIL!?!?

Stop iiiiiiiiit! :rofl: 

Its actually one of my besties i met here!!!!! Her 34 weeker was in neonatal with alex too :)


----------



## Tasha

Obviously only cos the MIL was away on holiday or something, cos I know just how much you wanted to leave them together!! :rofl:

Seriously, glad you have someone who you are comfy leaving Alex with


----------



## you&me

There has been a thread started in Baby Club about the programme last night, lets hope it doesn't turn horrible like so many of the others have in there just lately. :nope:


----------



## rachyh1990

Hey guys hope yourokay. Wow sb22 36 weeks now lol, loving your hair aswell sB xxx


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs: you&me, I hope not.

Happy 24 weeks rach :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Eilidh's here!! It's 3 am here so I'm quickly leaving the stats but than I'm back to sleep. :haha:

*Eilidh was born at 3 a.m. weighing 3 lb. 12 oz. and is 16 in. long! * :dance:

And she's doing great! I'm sure Mummy will fill you all in with details when she gets a chance.

I have a picture but don't have my cable upstairs to put it onto my laptop from the phone and my bluetooth apparently doesn't work because they aren't syncing atm. So if mummy doesn't post a picture by morning I'll put it on here for you all. At her request, of course. :kiss:


----------



## you&me

Thank you for updating!!

Congratulations Mummy, and welcome to the world Eilidh :hugs:


----------



## Olivias_mum

morning preemie mummys, hope all the pregnancys are going as planned! i deleted my facebook btw just to let everyone know :) Grace is doing well, shes 8 weeks old now, 3lb 3oz and coming up for 37 weeks!She came off cpap 2 days ago and moved from ICU to HDU! :D She was on 2 hourly feeds but was being sick alot yesterday which is really unusual for her so they put her back to hourly, sick for the first few hours then calmed down overnight so they were gonna put her back on 2 hourly feeds this morning, aspirated her tube and got looads of milk back so they kept her on hourly, fed her n low n behold she was sick again! They are planning on takeing her to theatre to remove her broviac line later on today, they tried to do it on the unit but its stitched into her muscle so another theatre job. How is everyone? xx


----------



## AP

Brilliant news!!!!!!!!!! Congratulaaations!!!!


----------



## AP

Oh jo i thought u deleted me :cry: :haha:
What great news about Grace!!!! And how is Olivia doing too???

I'll be back to chat more later, gotta do a few thingys before DH moans at me :haha:


----------



## Olivias_mum

noo not deleted you, just decided that facebook causes arguments so it got well and truely deleted!lol, olivia is great :D shes got really vocal this week,no real words as such yet though! How is alex? xx


----------



## Agiboma

@ olivias mom glad to hear all is well

has anyone herd from dippy, been thinking about her?


----------



## Lottie86

Congratulations Mummy on the arrival of Eilidh :happydance:

That is fantastic news about Grace Jo :thumbup: Glad to hear Olivia is doing well too. 


I'm trawling through this thread as I wrote a list of questions I was going to ask the consultant when I saw her on here a while back and can I find the post....no. Did I write down the questions anywhere else....no. Can I remember what the questions were....no. Am I seeing the consultant first thing tomorrow morning....yes :dohh::dohh:


----------



## AP

Agiboma said:


> @ olivias mom glad to hear all is well
> 
> has anyone herd from dippy, been thinking about her?

Good point.........:shrug:


----------



## AP

Lottie - just found what you were looking for - by chance! I randomly clicked a page to find Amys gestation, and found this



> Yep it's good I've finally got an appt with her (the fact its nearby is of no real consequence to me as I will have to drive into Aberdeen that morning and evening to drop Dave at work and pick him up anyway so that I can use the car as we've only got one) and I am hoping it will be a bit more than a 5 min in and out appt like it was last time.
> 
> So far I plan to ask her about:
> 
> -will I see her regularly or will this be the only time (as she only saw me once with F!)
> -the fact I want an elective c section
> -whether she will consider cervical length scans
> -due to having a prior history of placenta probs what happens if I somehow manage to go to term as I am very wary of them letting me go overdue due to the fact the placenta starts to degrade then anyway
> -what my risk is of another abruption
> -regular growth scans due to my risk of iugr
> -amnio to see if bump has the chromo abnormality
> -at what gestation can neonatal in Aberdeen deal with preemies from
> -can she get my midwife to see me on a regular basis to keep an eye on my bp etc as I've only seen her once so far
> 
> I'm going to write the list down and take it in with me so I don't forget anything and can scribble down her answers lol. Any other thoughts on things to ask the consultant would be fab.

Someone slap me, I have put dippy down as 'Dizzy' on the 1st page. Sorry dippy, i'll blame the iPad! :haha: Hope u r ok!

I had to get the laptop out to tidy the thread up, busy busy :rofl: I like looking after this wee thread :)


----------



## AP

@ Mumof42009 How are you doing hun, do you have a due date yet? xxx


----------



## Lottie86

Thank you Sandi!! :D Now I just need to write a list of reasons why I want an elective section rather than a vbac in case I have to fight for it when I speak to the consultant tomorrow and then that's me sorted for the appt :thumbup:


----------



## Mumof42009

sb22 said:


> @ Mumof42009 How are you doing hun, do you have a due date yet? xxx

I'm ok hun Bit upset today, Don't know after seeing that program last night if i'm strong enough to do the nicu journey again just brought so many things back up the heartache not bringing baby home straight away.:cry:

I have an appointment at last next Friday for a scan so should know at last how far I am.

How's the pain's now?

Congrats Mummy3 :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: x


----------



## Lottie86

Sending lots of :hugs::hugs: your way xx


----------



## AP

*@Olivia's_mum* i dunno how you do it lady, you stay strong, you're brilliant!!! Alex is fine, choked with the cold and snot :rofl: and eating wotsits, screaming at Rihanna while I catch up here :rofl:

*@Mumof42009* I hear it was hard to watch and a few fellow preemie friends turned it off. It's funny how we manage to cope after a while but a lil thing like a programme can really, really set us back. I didn't watch it because I knew I would get very annoyed at some of the views.
My pains are gone now, you know, there's nothing worse than a pain or braxtons hicks when Alex comes and elbows u at the same time :shock: ARRRGGGHHH!!! :haha:
So glad you have a scan set now, you must be pretty excited.:happydance: At least whatever gestation you really are, you're bound to see something!


----------



## AP

*Girls, I have updated the first page with a few links - if you have anything useful to add please let me know and I'll post it on the first page*


----------



## mummy3

Will catch up properly in abit but wanted to show some pics.

They finally got round to giving pitocin at around 9pm, it took awhile to get working but by 2 30am I was 4cm and I had her at 3am! It was 2 pushes and no cuts or grazes, I got very lucky:thumbup: 

She's in the NICU just now but doing great, she has cpap but no oxygen and the intention is to be off it today. Her lung xray came back great:happydance:

Very sorry for the queue jumping:blush:

Ladies with BH's did they ease?
 



Attached Files:







eilidh 1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 14









eilidh 2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 12









eilidh3.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lottie86

Awwwwww she's gorgeous! :cloud9: Brilliant news that she should get off cpap later :thumbup:

Yes my BH did finally ease last night after lots of drinking and lying on my side.


----------



## PrincessPea

Congratulations Mummy3, great news!. xxx


----------



## AP

mummy3 said:


> Very sorry for the queue jumping:blush:

you better be..... :haha: 

Omg the pics are gorgeous, thank you for sharing, r u ok yeah? Xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

she s gorgeous mummy3. lovely pics. hope ur doin ok x


----------



## mummy3

I'm doing good, very relieved she's doing so well. I'd say she's having less problema than even my 35 weekers:thumbup:

Glad the BH's wore off, maybe your doc can give you some meds to take when they set off like that to nip them in the bud?

Sandi did you work out what the pain was, are they doing a culture after the protein? Lol at Alex, soundslike she's having fun:haha:

Mum of 4:hugs: I don't know what this programme is but it sounds upsetting

tasha how you doing?


----------



## Lottie86

mummy3 said:


> I'm doing good, very relieved she's doing so well. I'd say she's having less problema than even my 35 weekers:thumbup:
> 
> Glad the BH's wore off, maybe your doc can give you some meds to take when they set off like that to nip them in the bud?


Glad you are doing ok too, as you say it must be a big relief she's doing so well already.

I'm seeing the consultant in the morning so I will mention it to her and see what she says.


----------



## JJ_Buck

Congrats Mummy3! She's gorgeous xx Great news about the cpap too. 
Hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## AP

Aye Amy, they are sending it off to do cultures, they normally do. I always have protein lol!!

Its great shes doing so well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is she feeding?


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Amy, she is beautiful. Sounds as if she doing well.

I keep thinking I am leaking :shrug: I smell it and it doesnt smell like my normal discharge but it doesnt smell like when my waters broke with Honey. :shrug: It is not gushes either. That and stupid tightenings have me freaked out. :nope:


----------



## nkbapbt

Amy - Congrats! And she's just perfect!! :cloud9:

Tasha - I hope you figure out what's going on soon :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

tasha didnt u buy those things from the pet shop tht tell u if its ur waters? or have i completly misunderstood :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Yep, I did chick but cant remember where I put them so am waiting for these tightenings to die down then will look. The tightenings seem to be getting less painful :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

Good im glad they arnt as bad! 

:hugs:


----------



## AP

Oh aye the pet shop :rofl:

Aww what a bad night. Alex has been proper choked up snotty the works. It was only a matter of time and tonight she threw up everything on the carpet :cry:

Im in agony after scrubbing and vaxin the carpet, washing clothes and generally walking about kills me now :cry:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs: rest up hun


----------



## Olivias_mum

Congratulations Amy :) Shes beautiful!

Grace is in a babygrow!bless her lol shes still in her incubator but shes getting there!

Sandi, Olivia was really snotty/wheezy today too, shitty chronic lung disease eh! Everytime she gets the slightest bit of a cold its goes to her chest straight away.

Lottie- hope everything goes well with the consultant in the morning, is this your lupus consultant? Hows Findlay? 

xx


----------



## AP

Jo I have been using those boogie suckers but i think ive sucked half her wee brain out as well :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Olivias_mum said:


> Lottie- hope everything goes well with the consultant in the morning, is this your lupus consultant? Hows Findlay?

Thanks. I saw my lupus consultant in London on Monday and as always he was absolutely lovely, I'm sure it's not often you get a world class consultant who has fantastic people skills and actually genuinely cares about his patients. He can discuss very serious and upsetting things with you but he always puts it across in a caring and kind way. 

Tomorrows appt is with the obstetric consultant up here, she wasn't great when I was pregnant with Findlay but after I ended up in Dorset on bedrest last time I experienced what a consultant appt and antenatal care *should* be like so I am going to be more demanding of decent care up here this time. I've got my list of questions to go armed with :thumbup: 

Findlay is doing well thanks, he's mostly back to normal now although he's still got a bit of a cough and wheezy but it will take ages for his lungs to be back to normal. As usual he's super busy with appts bless him.


----------



## Lottie86

Olivias_mum said:


> Grace is in a babygrow!

Awwwwwww! Is this the first time she has worn clothes? Have you got a pic of her in her clothes?


----------



## Olivias_mum

Grace :)





Olivia :)


----------



## Lottie86

AWWWW! :cloud9::cloud9: They are both adorable and they've both grown so much since I last saw pics of them.


----------



## Olivias_mum

lmao Sandi! olivia loves them things that you spray up the nose n it kind of loosens the snot lol she does it herself!
Lottie my Nephrologist (kidney consultant) is amazing, hes world class in his field and is great. Hes come in on his dayd off before to see me and travelled miles when i have been admitted to different hospitals. When i was living in Skegness my obs consultant was awful, he did my bp n it was like 170/120 n then he said ok ill see you next month! wtf! needless to say, i moved back to manchester!lol

xx


----------



## Olivias_mum

just to explain the picture of olivia sat in a box, she emptied her toys out n decided to climb in n watch cbeebies!!lol xx


----------



## AP

wasnt gonna question it Jo, its the normal for us, alex was in the washing basket with DH pulling her round the house yesterday....pair of nutters... :rofl:


----------



## Olivias_mum

i have just been looking at picture of olivia and grace n came across these 2 pictures, 1st one is Grace, 2nd is Olivia.. is it just me or are they pretty similiar!?





xx


----------



## Olivias_mum

lol sounds like our house Sandi!ahhh well!would rather be slightly nuts than really boring!

xx


----------



## Agiboma

the pics are very similar, there both very adourable!


----------



## AP

deleted because of the nightly lurrrrrrkers lol


----------



## Tasha

:wacko: OMG I just read it, is she for real? What an idiot. Massive :hugs::hugs: Sandi.


----------



## Olivias_mum

deleted!!x


----------



## Olivias_mum

n as for your 'friends' coment Sandi, some people just have no idea, i dunno wat i wud say 2 her, probably write ''suck a fart'' on her wall n not speak to her again!lol

xx


----------



## AP

Olivias_mum said:


> i didnt see the majority of my friends whilst i was pregnant, as soon as she was born evvveryone wanted to know!seriously it was like a circus. MIL came 2 see her, invited her new bf who i had never met and she had been with about 2 weeks, her friend who i have only ever said hello to twice and her other sons girlfriend who i didnt even know existed!
> 
> xx

urgh, thats crap :( I had friends who werent close but were pretty much inviting themselves to neonatal. One work colleague was in the hospital with her mum so popped up to neonatal and just assumed she could see her without asking me if it was ok. :shrug: :grr: wish i hadnt let her. I used to write statues on my FB in the end warning everyone how sick i was with the circus and how everyone wanted to see the "little baby"



Olivias_mum said:


> n as for your 'friends' coment Sandi, some people just have no idea, i dunno wat i wud say 2 her, probably write ''suck a fart'' on her wall n not speak to her again!lol
> 
> xx

Suck a fart :rofl:

I just felt like screaming "its a bit late for that!"


----------



## Lottie86

I saw that Sandi and thought it was a bit off! Surely if she's on your FB she has been able to see the journey that you and Alex have been through.


That's me just got back from my consultant appt. I didn't get to ask her anything at all and she went into major panic mode about the fact that I haven't been given my amnio yet so she was immediately on the phone to Aberdeen so she's doing my amnio on Monday at 8.40am so our nice relaxing weekend away is having to be cut short as we weren't supposed to be getting back until Monday evening. I've never seen and heard such stress in a consultants face and voice before, like she said it's not my fault I just appear to have fallen through the cracks when the hospital have been implementing a new system as it meant I missed an appt with her several weeks ago due to the fact I didn't know I had one as noone sent me a letter out!

She said to be prepared to be there for hours on Monday, not quite sure why when an amnio doesn't take long to do unless it's because I'm being squeezed in as it is so urgent that it gets done on Monday. She was off to phone the geneticist when I left to get him to send Findlay's notes to her this afternoon so she's got them to take a look at before she sees me first thing Monday. She said the big problem is that I'm having the amnio at 21+5, if the results take 2 weeks to come back I'll be 23+5 which if the chromosome abnormality shows up leaves basically no time to take the results in, have counselling about it and decision making as a decision would need to be made the following day at the latest. 

Apparently once the amnio has been done (and the results are back I assume) then she will sort out discussing with me what my care plan will be for the pregnancy etc.

I'm off to get some lunch now and try and calm down as I'm feeling rather stressed and a bit shellshocked now. 

Hope all of you are doing ok xxx


----------



## AP

There is one thing though Lottie, I am glad that someone has actually decided to move their arses about it all. It's about time!


----------



## Olivias_mum

yeah at least its finally getting done Lottie, Do you know when you will actually get chance to ask her the questions you had ready?


----------



## Lottie86

Olivias_mum said:


> Do you know when you will actually get chance to ask her the questions you had ready?

She didn't say exactly but from the way she said it I am guessing it will be once she's got the amnio results back. I think she's trying to be 'kind' to me in not wanting to discuss my pregnancy care plan with me yet in case she doesn't need to organise the care iykwim :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## AP

:hugs: Lottie. I know its not the same but nothing was put into action for us until after our dating scan, you know exactly what the game is, they just dont want to start anything 'just in case'


----------



## Tasha

Lottie massive :hugs::hugs: I have not got a proper care plan either, they will give me one after my 20 week scan (22nd March). Lazy f**kers the lot of them :haha:

I sent you a message on fb, sorry about the harsh wording, it basically says your consultant is wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## Lottie86

Thanks Tasha, trust me it wasn't as harshly worded as a couple of things the consultant said but I guess there isn't much sugar coating that can be done really. Managed to stop crying now which is always a good start :thumbup: I hate crying in front of people (even D) so hopefully I'll get myself fully calm for when he gets home in a while. Hoping the change of scenery will do me good and I can minimise thinking about it between tonight and Sunday night


----------



## Lottie86

That's me heading off to start packing the car. Hope you all have a good weekend and I don't expect any more queue jumping to go on whilst I'm away :haha:


----------



## AP

Just a text away toots xxx


----------



## mummy3

I'll read and catch up in a bit, just want to say Eilidh got off the cpap yesterday afternoon, she gained 2oz in her first day, her temp is maintaining and this morning she managed to suck at the breast:cloud9:


----------



## Lianne1986

sounds like shes doin fab hun. how are u? x


----------



## AP

Omg amy thats amazing!!!


----------



## Olivias_mum

Amy thats great :)

Took Olivia to the doctors today (drop in, couldnt get an appintment at the GP) cos she has had a really bad cough, its there in the day but really bad at night. I just wanted to make sure it was viral n would go away on its own but the doctor told me to ''dose her up on paracetamol''!!wtf!? noooo! shes not got a temp or anythin! xx


----------



## AP

Im dosing alex up now, shes picked up a stinkin cold and coughs so hard shes throws up :/ arrrrrrgggggghhhhh


----------



## Olivias_mum

:( hope shes ok tonight Sandi! I would give Olivia paracetamol if she had cold symptoms but she hasnt got a runny nose or anything, literally its just a cough (but a really bad one) do u reckon paracetamol would make any difference?
xx


----------



## dippy

Hi ladies. I was only meant to b missin for 2 days but we changed to sky frm virgin and that transition takes 2 weeks so been withoit internet for 2 weeks and anutha 2 weeks to come. Sister has cum from uni so using her iphone. 
Well... Ull b glad to know i am still pregnant and have passed 26 weeks...whooo but the further along i get the more i want- bit selfish isnt it. Iv developed spd wich kills me and considering im on bed rest theres not much advice and help for me. Any suggestions. Also i was stressed cuz baby has been kickin my vajazzle lol tmi sorry but it stressed me out cuz i can feel him in my lady area. Is this normal. 
Omy gosh i got to 3rd tri how weird. 
Hope ur all well and so happi for sandi for stayn put. Xxx


----------



## AP

Dippy that brilliant brilliant news!!!! Oh im so chuffed to see you. I know what you mean, the further you get the more you want, sometimes you feel like ur being greedy but i guess its normal to want more! 

Hope you're still being looked after! 

4 days til term!
Not that you'll hear me utter the words premature now anyway :shrug: but BRING ON FULL TERM!

Honestly shocked isnt even the word. But im starting to feel bloody ill:(


----------



## AP

Had to give you a mention dippy ;)


----------



## Olivias_mum

Congrats on 3rd tri :) 

As of this morning Grace is in SCBU! No oxygen, still in her incubator n having 1 bottle a day, all the rest are by tube. Shes on 2 hourly feeds atm. they increased her caffiene a few days ago bcos shes still having bradys. Her due date is in 3 weeks, im really hopeing she will be home by then but who knows eh! 

xx


----------



## AP

Grace is kicking arse now huh? :happydance:
So glad things r pickin up!


----------



## Olivias_mum

aye! :) its nuts how much she has changed in the past few weeks! 

Pasta is calling my name :)

xx


----------



## dippy

Hey hun. Thanku olivia and sandi. Olivia gracie will b home b4 u know it- shes seems like shes doing gr8. Sandi im soooo xcited for u. Mske sure u got ur bag packed and jus so u knw u r one of my inspirations- u all r but wen a fellow preemie mum gets to near enuff term u have this huge field of hope that forms. 

If u dnt hear frm me again itz cuz i have no internet as sis is goin bck 2 mrw. So just incase im not bck for a while i wish u all the best. 
Olivias mum gracie will b out by the time i cum bck im sure sweety so keep ur chin up. X


----------



## AP

Dippy i hope everything goes ok!
I have more faith in myself, if i ever decided to have another i'll have way more faith in myself now.

If u ever want a text buddy , just pm me dippy x


----------



## Agiboma

yeahhh dippy, congrats i think about you often sooo glad to hear all is well, ladies you keep on INSPIERING me :rofl: i sooo cant spell


----------



## Agiboma

@sb22 i cannot contain my joy for you omg, i feel like drinking a bottle of red but i cant because of bf, your @ the point that i dream about next pregnancy


----------



## AP

Agiboma i wanna go out and party im so excited. Jeez i still havent had a hen night :rofl: got a lot of celebrating to do and i'll be bf'ing too :/ arrrrggh oh well!


----------



## Lianne1986

only 3 days to go Sandi :D


----------



## AP

3 days omg omg omg. 

Im so big i feel claustrophobic in the car now :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

:rofl: 

only 3 weeks to go all in all tho eh?!


----------



## mummy3

Ooh Sandi, 2 days now!:happydance: Hows Alex doing?

Yay dippy:happydance:

Grace is doing amazing hun:cloud9:

Nic, how you getting on hun?

Eilidh is doing well still, we've had a few issues with bradys and apnoea but she should grow out of it soon. I have a coldsore developing though so I'm not allowed in NICU no until it passes:cry:
 



Attached Files:







eilidh gloves.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Agiboma

@sb 22 well where just gonna have a cyber bnb celerbration :rofl:
@mommy3 your lo is so beautiful, and the apneas will soon pass, sorry about the coldsore


----------



## AP

Hey amy
Its 8am here, just made alex an appointment at docs today in the hope of upping the reflux drugs / antibiotics and sorting out the skin issue!

2 days omfg.....:rofl: i'll get to wed and think 'errrr anything happening?' after all this build up!

A cold sore? Omg that must drive u nuts, a lil thing like that stoppin you!!!! 

I bought an aqua pod, for alex in the bath. We have one of those solid type baths, not plastic, so i need sonething non slip. These are wicked girls if you've got a big bump and a small preemie still. Its like a bath mat with a seat part LO. Can sit on. As they get bigger they can sit opposite unsupported with new baby


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls. 

Eilidh is gorgeous Amy!! I hope that your coldsore passes soon.

Two days Sandi, I cant believe it. It has passed so quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

omg 2 days sandi!! 

shes beautiful mummy. sorry about the coldsore :hugs:


----------



## AP

Babys really active today and i have new sore bits.... :rofl: What is she up to :rofl: i can barely walk!

Doc gave us bath oil and cream for Alex, and doubled her meds. Heres hoping it does the trick.

And i found multipacks of salted mccoys, finally :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Hi ladies! Had a fab weekend away, it snowed nonstop (full on blizzards!) the whole time we were there and when we left yesterday afternoon we had to be towed out along the track as the car got completely grounded due to the snow being so deep :dohh:

Had the amnio this morning which bloomin hurt, apparently as well as having to avoid the placenta my bowels and things were in the way as I'm thin so I think the fact she was having to wriggle the needle around to avoid lots of things was what made it hurt so much, I pointed out that I'm not thin as I have a bump but she said that doesn't make me not thin lol. 
I was sooooo annoyed at all the other women waiting to have amnios who were around the 15 week mark who had bigger bumps than me. I am _desperate_ for a huge bump that will make me waddle, I can't wait to walk like a penguin :haha:

Consultant had a very quick look at baby before she did the amnio just to measure abdomen circumference and 2 parts of the brain. Just had a look in my notes and baby's AC plots below the bottom centile line of the chart for 21weeks (I'm 21+5) Luckily I'll be getting regular growth scans for them to keep an eye on babies growth. I've got my anomaly scan on Friday so will get them to check all of babies measurements for me and then I need them to give me several copies of the report as my obs consultant wants a copy and so does the geneticist. Consultant didn't look at heart or anything today as she'll have me back for a detailed cardiac scan later in the pregnancy. Baby was very sociable on the scan and was waving away at the doctor so she printed me a pic of it's hand so I'll try and upload that later.

Just got to wait ~2 weeks now for the results and see what they say, the geneticist came to have a chat to me before the amnio and pointed out that as the test they will be doing is very specialist they haven't done a lot of prenantal testing with it and so there is no guarantee that it will pick up the abnormality if it is there so baby may show as 'clear' on the test but still have the abnormality in which case we won't find out until he/she has a blood test done once they are born to be screened. 

All we can do now is cross our fingers and wait!


----------



## Lottie86

Sandi: Hehe you've got a gymnast in there! Glad you managed to find the multipacks, I was going to bring you some down to Dona's at the end of the month otherwise :haha:


Amy: Eilidh is gorgeous!! :cloud9: I'm so pleased she is doing so well :D Hope the coldsore passes quickly.


----------



## AP

:rofl: i feel sick i have ate too much. Im officially sore and scared :haha: 
I just bought a medela swing , im blaming Foo!


----------



## mummy3

Lottie, good luck with the amnio, really hope you get some answers:hugs:

Sandi, what meds is Alex on for her reflux? All our kids had it really bad and took gaviscon, ranitidine and domperidone. Sorry you feel sick, sore and scared:hugs:

The coldsore still won't shift, someone told me to try nail polish remover on it, :shock: omg the pain lol


----------



## AP

Omg the things we will do to see our LOs amy!!

Yup we've tried all of the above! Omeprazole highest dose now :/ xx


----------



## mummy3

Eek! Thankfully my lot grew out of it around the 18m mark, but its no fun:hugs:

Would do anything to get in there lol, They've said now that I can wear a mask to go in when the blisters crust over :sick: So fingers crossed for tomorrow. She pooped all over daddy this morning:haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Bleurgh that's me on lying down with my feet up now as I'm leaking some blood stained fluid. Fingers crossed it settles in the next few hours or I'll be back to the hospital :(


:haha::haha::haha: at Eilidh pooing all over her daddy, I bet he was thrilled!


----------



## AP

Lottie would that be cause of the amnio????


----------



## you&me

Hope everything is okay Lottie :flower:


----------



## Lottie86

Yes it is Sandi, I was spotting a bit earlier but then started leaking some fluid as well about an hour ago and still got the cramping going on. Fingers crossed it doesn't get any heavier and stops soon or I'll be giving the labour ward a ring.


ETA: Just so I don't worry anyone who might read this amnio's do not always cause cramping or leakage of blood and/or amniotic fluid just in case anyone needs one at any point. I didn't have any issues at all with my last one.


----------



## Olivias_mum

hope everything is ok Lottie! x


----------



## you&me

How are things this morning Lottie?


----------



## Agiboma

@lottie i truly hope the bleeding stops soon :hugs:
@mommy i proclaim the crust will come soon lol
@ sandi omg 1 dayyyyyyyyy 2 go, me and Michael are starting our happy dace

ugggg where's Nic these days?


----------



## AP

Lottie i have been worryong all night, everytime i woke up, is everything ok?


----------



## Lottie86

Morning all. It eased off a lot overnight thankfully but it starts up again a bit if I try and do stuff so going to spend the day on bedrest and fingers crossed that will give everything the chance to fully seal up again and then I'll just take it easy for the next few days. Hopefully when Findlay gets up at 10.30am he will be in the mood for snuggling up with me for a dvd day until D gets home from work tonight. 

How is everyone else today? 37 weeks tomorrow Sandi, EEEEEE I'm so excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tasha

I hope the best rest works Lottie, fingers crossed for you. Also hope that Findlay is in the mood for a dvd day :thumbup:

One more day Sandi :happydance:


----------



## AP

*happy 20 weeks tasha!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tasha

Thank you S, aaah I am crying, damn hormones :haha: It has taken so much and so long to get here, I know nothing is certain (believe me I really know that), but I never imagined getting to 12 weeks again, let alone 20 weeks, so it seems huge.


----------



## Lottie86

Happy 20 weeks Tasha!! :happydance:


----------



## you&me

Happy 20 weeks Tasha :flower:


----------



## AP

Definatly having a weird two days, i feel ill and baby is killing my hips!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls :flower:

Oh I hope the weird feeling is baby and your body getting ready, not nice feeling weird for no reason

I felt odd for a few days before Naomi-Mae (only one I didnt get induced with)


----------



## you&me

I have heard that feeling ill can be the way of your body getting ready...

Not that I would know from experience...never felt a contraction or labour as both my girl's exited via the sunroof!! :haha:


----------



## Tasha

you&me said:


> I have heard that feeling ill can be the way of your body getting ready...
> 
> Not that I would know from experience...never felt a contraction or labour as both my girl's exited via the sunroof!! :haha:

I hope you dont mind me asking hun, but was it an elective section with Amber because of previous section with Reagan? I am just trying to decide what to do, if I get that far.


----------



## AP

Sunroof :rofl: 

You know it dawned on me the other night Amber was one of the first names DH wanted. :haha: don't worry, we've chosen now ;)


----------



## Tasha

Amber is a really pretty name. 

I cant wait to find out your LO's name Sandi, does she have a middle name? Come to think of it, does Alex?


----------



## AP

No Alex doesn't either. DH wanted her middle name to be Emma after the midwife that delivered her though :rofl: and I always wanted jacqui after my grandad,(Jackie) but seems weird to have one with a middle name and one not.

I had seen (our name) followed by Amber, that's what reminded me lol. 

I've seen our name mentioned in a thread Recently though, if ur a stalker u might be able to narrow it down :haha:


----------



## you&me

Tasha said:


> I hope you dont mind me asking hun, but was it an elective section with Amber because of previous section with Reagan? I am just trying to decide what to do, if I get that far.

Of course I don't mind...I had an emergency with Reagan cos of the PET, they gave me the option of a VBAC or an elective with Amber...I went to a routine anaethatist appointment incase of the section route, and mentioned reduced movements to them, so up to the ward I went, monitored me etc...then came back to me as PET had got me again at 38+5...

Because I wasn't in labour, and there are limitations to what they can do to induce you after a section, they wanted to do an emergency section that evening at about 9pm...but then a crash section came in, so they managed to give me some pill to control my blood pressure til the morning and I was taken down just after 9am for another section...in my mind I was prepared for another section anyway...

My biggest fear was trying for a VBAC if I had of laboured on my own and it all ending in another manic emergency section, after the panic and worry with Reagan I don' think I could have coped with it again mentally or emotionally :nope:

My section with Amber was lovely and calm, I recovered so much quicker than I did after my emergency one :thumbup:



sb22 said:


> Sunroof :rofl:
> 
> You know it dawned on me the other night Amber was one of the first names DH wanted. :haha: don't worry, we've chosen now ;)

Amber was going to be Freya...and then I kept hearing the name and decided it had become too common...so I threw a bit of a tantrum with hubby and said if he didn't let me call her Amber then he could go to prison for failing to register a baby because I wouldn't register her :rofl: he soon gave in!!!

My eldest stepdaughter is Alix...so that woulda been weird :haha:



Tasha said:


> Amber is a really pretty name.

Awww, thank you :flower:


----------



## Lottie86

Did any of you struggle picking a name? I don't think I'll manage to get D to discuss names anytime soon but I've started drawing up a list already although I'm really struggling. So far when I read him my list all he has said is that with having a Findlay we cannot call a boy Finnian as you can't have 2 boys whos names both begin with 'Fin' **sulk**


----------



## AP

It peeves me lottie as much as i love our name (and alexs) i think women tend to dream up their baby names earlier in life so when the hubby says no you get a bit miffed off!!!


----------



## Tasha

Oooh Sandi, if only I had the patience to go through all the threads you have posted on. :haha:

you&me, thank you so much for that reply. I really need to get it in my head that I might need a section again. Firstly they say my scar is not healed properly, secondly I get pre-eclampsia too, which usually ends with induction (plus with my history they dont like me to go too far), but staying in hospital really scares me, leaving Kaysie for that long scares me, and giving that much control to medical professional scares the hell outta me. :wacko: I am glad yours went well. :flower:

Lottie, I do sometimes struggle with baby names (well practised at that now :haha:), especially boys names. This time though I fell in love with the names pretty quickly. I see the point your OH has about the two Finn's. Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

sb22 said:


> It peeves me lottie as much as i love our name (and alexs) i think women tend to dream up their baby names earlier in life so when the hubby says no you get a bit miffed off!!!

Agree a list of a few names tbc at birth then when you have pushed the baby out there is no way they cant give let you have the name you want :haha:


----------



## AP

Thats true Tasha, when Alex was birn i demanaded her surname would be mine and he didnt argue. In laws were cheeky about it behind my back though :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

I've only got 5 names on my boys list and 3 of them start with Fin :haha: 

It's so hard to think of names I find. We knew Findlay was a boy before we started thinking about names for him but there were only 2 names I liked and D hated one of them (as it was the name of the guy who broke his knee thus scuppering him joining the RAF) and D wasn't bothered really about looking at names and the couple he did suggest were awful so Findlay was Findlay so you can see the fun I'm going to have this time!!

I've got 1 boy and 2 girls name I've found that I love but I will have to work on D about them.


----------



## Tasha

Hahahaha, that is so funny. Obviously not the inlaws though, they are idiots.

I have never had to do that with first names, I just harass the crap outta him until he has had enough and gives in :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Urgh Lottie that is so annoying, they just seem to say no to every suggestion dont they? Yet wont suggest any themselves, or if they do they are weird/horrid


----------



## AP

Oh i am sure they are happy to find Alex is now 'one of them' but im sure the alarm bells are ringing as to why.....

DH is hoping to let them find out about their new daughter in law when baby comes, hes hoping baby will overshadow the wedding ha!!


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: :rofl: poor dh. My MIL was the opposite, she was happy things were now being done properly :wacko:


----------



## AP

It has been DH whos suggested the names, and ive just gone with the one i liked best. :rofl:

I tried Rayne but nope. He said Rae. I said nope. *sigh*

The one i agreed to is the first name he spotted in the name book. 

I cant believe he sat there with that book at 8 wks. Bloody great change from the pregnancy with Akex :cry:


----------



## Lottie86

Dave suggested Douglas for F as his grandad was called that :wacko: I pointed out that my grandad was called Wilfred but that didn't make it a good name for a baby :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> The one i agreed to is the first name he spotted in the name book.

Does that mean it begins with an A? _*puts detective hat on*_


----------



## AP

Tasha said:


> :rofl: :rofl: poor dh. My MIL was the opposite, she was happy things were now being done properly :wacko:

They prob will be in reality but to not be at your own sons wedding.... Well.... :shrug: i understand tbh, but i have to remind DH that we pretty much eloped in a sense, by which that means no one!


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> Dave suggested Douglas for F as his grandad was called that :wacko: I pointed out that my grandad was called Wilfred but that didn't make it a good name for a baby :haha:

C'mon now, wee dougie!!

Nope it doesnt start with A but its short like alex :rofl: i commented in the thread that i had just seen our name, and its in 3rd tri.

Thats all ur getting :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Yea, they probably will, cos she sounds similar to my MIL and she only cares what she looks like, and is stuck some where in the 1930's but conveniently forgot to ever mention to us that her and FIL lived together engagement, tut. :haha:

It isnt as if you invited everyone but them, but dont suppose they will be that understanding. 

LOL at douglas and Wilfred.

Oooh Sandi just wrote one of our middle names, shush :haha:


----------



## AP

:rofl: its a middle name thing eh? :rofl: 
Id like a middle name but wee alex will be like "wheres mine?"

Babys hossie clothes are on the liiiiiine woooooo

I just wish i had rainforest stuff in newborn :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: yep this one has two, Morgan has one, Naomi-Mae is two names in one, Kaysie has one, Honey has none. 

I am one of five, all the others have one and I dont, doesnt bother me.

Well that reply wasnt in your last 100 posts :growlmad::growlmad: :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Oh and newborn clothes being on the line :cloud9: love it, do you use a specific powder or just anyone?


----------



## Lottie86

I insisted on Findlay having a middle name as D 'didn't see the point' in him having one :wacko: Men!!


----------



## AP

Thats the thing, i was bein careless and used bold fusion whatever the fek jasmine stuff, but i suspect its nothelpin Alexs skin so Daz it is, thats never caused probs.


----------



## Tasha

What is Findlay's middle name Lottie? Is it Gaelic names you like?

Sandi I love daz :haha: New baby clothes are the only time I bother using fairy, not really cos it is for baby but cos I love smelling it :rofl:


----------



## AP

I overdose on fabric conditioner I am bad for it :rofl: but in second tri everything smelt odd, even my fav lenor. Aww it was frustrating it all smelt wrong! :rofl: 

Surely no the last 100 tasha :rofl:

Edit: I can't even find it, maybe its been deleted for some reason :rofl: it's defo not there anymore!


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay's middle name is Aaron as it means Mountaineer which is how D and I met :D 


Yes I am def after Irish/Gaelic names for this bump too :D I wonder if I could get away with Finnian/Finbar/Fintan as a middle name for this bump :haha:

I overdose on fabric softener too. When F came home from SCBU I bought the fabric softener they use as I love the smell and it helped F settle in as his stuff smelt the same and I've never changed back. Comfort Blue is now officially "SCBU Blue".


----------



## AP

Lot tie I love love love the reason for find lays middle name!


----------



## Tasha

I love fabric conditioner too, you should see me walking round the supermarket, I sniff washing powder/liquids, conditioners and just about every house hold cleaning product you can buy :haha:

LOL, Sandi, it use to show more recent posts but for some reason now they have changed it to the last 100 :( So is it a shorten name in you said, like Alex, Sam, Kate, Beth etc?

Lottie, that is such a nice reason to have Aaron :cloud9: I love that Findlay means fair warrior, cos he is your little warrior. :kiss:

I will look out for names for you :cloud9:


----------



## Tasha

Oh and yes, I think you can get away with them as middle names :flower:


----------



## AP

Alex and my name derive from the same name, Alexandra. Defender of man apparently..............

........you can stop laughing now.........

Oooh look at tasha, trying to throw some names in.....

There is one mummy on bnb in teenage parenting who uses our name as a nickname for her LO. (I searched :rofl: :blush:)

It's not as popular as those names you mentioned though tasha, but it is as short as ;)

That's it, no more clues. :rofl: if you guess, don't say on here. We have a guest :wave:


----------



## you&me

All this talk of baby names is making me blimmin soooooooooo broody :dohh:


----------



## AP

Get a move on :haha:


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> Get a move on :haha:

:rofl: I am working on it!!!

Had to do lots of looking into stuff, ie how long between sections etc, my GP said I am safe to start TTC after 6 months...so guess what hubby did?

Threw my pills away :saywhat: then I pointed out to him that Amber isn't even 5 months yet, went to the bin to get my pills back out...and the binmen had been that day...


----------



## AP

:rofl: your hubby's no shy!


----------



## Tasha

I am sooooooo broody too. I have been ttc, pregnant or miscarrying since July 08 :haha:

:rofl: at your hubby you&me. I know plenty of people who have got pregnant less than six months after section. Waiting x amount of time doesnt guarantee it has healed, just look at me :dohh:

Will pm ya if I think of more S :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Girl I like; Alana (peaceful, serene), Enya (little fire), Isla (Island), Keely (beauty), Kelsey (Island of the ships), Kyla (lovely), Paisley, Shayla (her gift), Skyla (learned one), Teagen (attractive)

Oh and you should suggest Finna for a girl to OH, Lottie :haha:

Boys I like; Caelan (Victorious people), darcy (dark one), Ewan (young warrior), Quinn (fifth), Rowan (tree with red berries), Tarin (rocky hill)

Probably none are to your tast, but gosh there are so many different pretty names that are gaelic, mind you Morgan is Welsh, Naomi is Hebrew, Honey old English, Kaysie is Irish/Gaelic, and Bubble's name is Irish/Gaelic so obviously like 'borrowing names' :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Have pm'd you on FB with my current top names


----------



## you&me

:thumbup: I am a bit biased to Enya, that is a girl's name I have already picked out for the next one...afterall I am pretty much guaranteed another girl...I don't think hubby has boy swimmers!! :rofl:

Tasha, I have looked into lots of stories of women falling pregnant anytime from 4 months after a section, and there doesn't seem to be any horror stories that would scare me enough to say no more, the VBAC decision won't be there after 2 sections already but I am okay with the thought of having another one....is your scar really playing you up?

I said no more after Reagan, then changed my mind once I got my head around the fear a little bit...had Amber...cancelled hubby's appointment for the snip, because now I know I can carry to full term I want one more...is that really selfish? :blush:


----------



## Tasha

Enya is really pretty isnt it? I love it too. You never know though, my friend had four girls and then a boy.

Well they are doing research at my hospital in c-section scars and outcomes, so they did an internal scan at my 12 week scan to look at mine and they say it looks inadequate to carry a pregnancy to term because it hasnt healed on the inside, so we are looking at 34 weeks. 

I dont think its selfish at all hun.


----------



## AP

you&me said:


> I said no more after Reagan, then changed my mind once I got my head around the fear a little bit...had Amber...cancelled hubby's appointment for the snip, because now I know I can carry to full term I want one more...is that really selfish? :blush:

no, because you said no more after Reagan. Plans change Hun, you've just proved it to yourself.i said no more after alex too.


----------



## Tasha

sb22 said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I said no more after Reagan, then changed my mind once I got my head around the fear a little bit...had Amber...cancelled hubby's appointment for the snip, because now I know I can carry to full term I want one more...is that really selfish? :blush:
> 
> no, because you said no more after Reagan. Plans change Hun, you've just proved it to yourself.i said no more after alex too.Click to expand...

I have said it after Naomi-Mae, Kaysie Blossom, miscarriages 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 and 7.

I am also saying it now, if this one gets here okay, no more. And if I EVER think of changing my mind, hit me, very hard :haha:


----------



## you&me

I love my girls...not sure I would know what to do with a boy :rofl:

How long ago did you have your section? And was it your first one?..tell me to bugger off if that is too nosey!!

We have very similar tastes in names :haha: I wanted Darcie for a girl, DH said no, he wanted Allana (he is called Allan)...then I put my foot down with Amber, and got it....I loved Heidi too, but he hated it.


----------



## AP

I swore blind after the second miscarriage I couldn't do it again. I went out and got wasted that Xmas and bam, hello Alex :rofl:


----------



## you&me

If I hadn't of had to have sections, which obviously there has to be a limit on how many you can have, I think I would keep going and going til I resembled the old woman who lived in a shoe!!!


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, it isnt too different, from what I remember. :haha:

It was my first section, and it was may 2008. I think that sorta proves, you never can tell. I mean how many years was I suppose to wait. 

We do like similar names as I planned to have a darcie if I had another girl, but one of my friends had an angel darcie, so I couldnt do that to her. My mum wanted Heidi for my sister, but my dad his foot down cos of Heidi Hards was a bit too much according to him :haha:

Sandi, thank god for getting drunk eh? This LO was unplanned, after my last miscarriage I threw out the baby stuff, mat clothes, the husband and then I got pregnant :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

Hello Ladies. 

i hope ur all ok. Wooo sandi 1 more day :)

Love all the talk about baby names :)

if tyler was a girl he would of been Freya Leigh.
iwanted him to be Logan but his dad didnt like it (atho hes now got a son with his gf who they called Logan :dohh: )

If Jaiden had been a girl he would have been either Ava or Skye i think.

I also said i wasnt having any more babies after tyler :haha:

Jaiden will def be my last bcuz chris is def goin for the snip in 11 days eekkk :)


----------



## you&me

I chucked out all the baby stuff after Reagan, so had to start over with Amber...this time though I have bagged it and put it up in the loft, she has so many clothes with labels still on that she has outgrown :dohh:

Reagan got to wear her little clothes forever it seemed!!

Your hubby is definately going through with it then Lianne?


----------



## Tasha

Oooh the snip odesnt mean never, but i wont tell you that story :haha:

Good idea bagging it all up. I am going to have a bit of a problem I think, it that buggy is just too scary, bit difficult when you have nothing :wacko:


----------



## AP

Tasha said:


> Sandi, thank god for getting drunk eh? This LO was unplanned, after my last miscarriage I threw out the baby stuff, mat clothes, the husband and then I got pregnant :haha:

so you did ;) I was going down that road too!


----------



## AP

Erm how ironic the name of our guest tonight.... Sorry reversal..... Seemed appropriate :rofl:

DH offered to get the snip. 
Now I can't even handle the idea. It's too final for me. I'm only 24. And I said no-more but the devil in me goes against all thaT when someone agrees! And the medium woman said i'd only have two.

Tbh I loved working, dunno how many years I can do this stay at home mum thing for without wanting to get back to work. I want a careers change though in light of everything with Alex, I want to do something that's meaningful. Charity or something. I used to work for a big charity (I won't name em) and I loved it because I felt like I was a part of something special.


----------



## Tasha

LOL at the reversal joke. 

Matt says about getting the snip too, but again I am only 25 and it seems too scary to contemplate something so permanent, even though pregnancy is so risky for me. Confusing isnt it?

I want to work too. I started the college course, but then I was missing too much time off because appointments twice a week, so I am going to do home learning for a bit I think.


----------



## Lottie86

I asked my gp for a hysterectomy when I was 14 :haha: D would never have the snip so I'll just have to stay on stuff until I'm old enough to be sterilised (I think it's 30 so 5 years and 1 week!)


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, Lottie. Any reason why, or you just thought bugger having babies? 

Matt use to say never too, I was considering sterilisation too, I thought I could have that done at the same time as a section if I need it, because really I should never get pregnant again, I didnt realise they wouldnt under 30, aybe they would for me because of health reasons, plus I think I have done my fair share of reproduction :haha:


----------



## AP

Oi nic, where r u?


----------



## Lottie86

I think they will do it under 30 if you have 3 or 4 children already.

I just never ever wanted children, my dad was mortified when one of his friends asked me if I wanted to hold their baby when I was little and I turned round and said 'no thanks, I don't like babies' :haha: I was the only girl at school who never got remotely excited when friends Mums were having babies.
Don't get me wrong I absolutely love Findlay to bits and wouldn't be without him but I would never have deliberately chosen to get pregnant plus now knowing what we know about his chromo issue and experiencing what pregnancy after that is like I just couldn't go through all the stress and potential heartache again plus 2 babies is more than enough for us!


----------



## mummy3

Lottie:hugs: did the fluid leaking settle down? Love love love finbar:cloud9: I really wanted to call LO that if she had been a he but hubby put his foot down.

You and me, you could get a girl, I've had 3 girls and 1 boy:thumbup:

Sandi, 1 day to go:happydance:

Tasha YAY 20 WEEKS:happydance:

Where's nic?

The coldsore is going so will be able to go to Eilidh tomorrow:cloud9:

My hubby has told me not only is he defo not having the snip he wants me to consider trying again in a couple of years :shock: We have basically a zero chance of going to term, we tried everything this time and she still came early. I'm going to get the coil at my 6 week check and hoping its his man hormones lol. I would love more but the thought of them coming any earlier is terrifying.


----------



## Tasha

Sandi, just :hugs::hugs:

Lottie, that makes perfect sense. I know they do it for health reasons too, so maybe you could before 30 if that is what you chose to do. I have 5, but they say 4 as if Honey doesnt count :growlmad:


----------



## Lottie86

You can guarantee though that I'd get sterilised and suddenly discover a broody side :haha::haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Tasha said:


> I have 5, but they say 4 as if Honey doesnt count :growlmad:

:shock: That's awful! I'm horrified they would act like she doesn't count :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

LMAO at the thought of him saying about TTC, doesnt he know we need at LEAST six weeks before that discussion is entered? Gives us time for it not to be so fresh :haha: Mind you I had a forty hour induction, twenty seven hour established labour with my first, I was really poorly with pre-eclampsia etc, and as they pass LO to me, my OH asks when is the next :shock: :wacko::growlmad:


----------



## Tasha

Lottie86 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> I have 5, but they say 4 as if Honey doesnt count :growlmad:
> 
> :shock: That's awful! I'm horrified they would act like she doesn't count :cry: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Everyone does it, but more so the medical world and for some reason that hurts a bit more than everyone else because you sorta expect them to get it. 

Oh and that sentence is a HUGE step without me even realising. I always say I have four and I am pregnant, because pregnant and having a baby is not the same thing to me, so to include Bubble as one of mine is a good step. :thumbup:


----------



## Lottie86

D was the other way, he originally wanted a seocnd but after all the stress we had in the pregnancy with Findlay and all his problems he changed his mind and decided an only child wasn't so bad after all lol. 

I'm really nervous about when bump turns up as I'm an only child so when there are 4 of us in the house that will be the most people I have ever ever lived with! :wacko:


----------



## Lottie86

Yay for the big step Tasha! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I think you will just adapt sweetie, it isnt like you suddenly have older children with you. You grow into a family together, if that makes sense. :hugs:


----------



## AP

DH was an only child too lottie, I had my wee bro, and obviously my wee sis came when i moved out so life must be so different for her. But I think DH wants to have a sibling for alex because he was only child.


----------



## Agiboma

Sb congrattts on termmmmmmm:happydance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## you&me

Happy Term Day Sandi!!!!!

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Lottie86

Happy Term Day Sandi!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AP

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance:

Aw god heartburrrrrrrnnnnn


----------



## Tasha

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Happy 37 Weeks And Term Sandi!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Tasha

Happy 22 weeks Lottie ​:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Lianne1986

happy 22 weeks lottie.

happy term day sandi!!

yes chris is defiantly having the snip. im only 24 so it has been a HUGE desicion for us to choose for chris to have it done. after my 6 week check up ho im havn the implant in bcuz it stops my periods :haha:


----------



## you&me

Happy 22 weeks Lottie :flower:

I had the depo Jab once Lianne and that stops them too, but it turned me into a jeykl and hyde :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Lol Lianne, good reason :thumbup:

I have only ever been on contraception for three weeks of my entire life :rofl:


----------



## you&me

Contraception ain't all it's cracked up to be!! :rofl:


----------



## AP

I want to change the name of the thread....

To:

SANDIS FULL TERM, YA DANCER!

But no :nope:

:rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Yea why isnt your name in the title some where today?


----------



## Lottie86

You need to be in the title Sandi!!!


----------



## AP

BUt i didnt do it for the others cause i was in coo koo land :blush:


----------



## Tasha

I am sure they understand, plus you included other people's important milestones.


----------



## AP

:dohh: i try to keep up with everyones weekly milestones, it annoys me I keep missing Nic's!

I'm soooo tired. I couldnt get comfy again last night and DH panics about work just now so we couldn't sleep. Then Alex is laughing in her sleep :wacko: Dear god it's the mad house here :rofl:

I keep looking at the mirror and need to top up my pink hair, but i actually have NO energy to do it.:coffee: 

Nearly Alexs nap time, I might join her :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Tasha

Put yours in the title woman!!!!!!!

I hope you manage a nap :flower:

I have this thing going round my head today, it is getting to me. I am obviously really scared about 28+6, as that is when my waters broke with Honey, now the other week I realised 28+6 this time is 16th May, which is Honey's birthday, and today I cant shake that it means something bad. I know I am crazy :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

It doesn't sound crazy to me at all Tasha. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you to have such a big milestone fall on Honey's birthday so I just wnat to send you some hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: tasha.

if i have the implant and chris has the snip, whats the chances of any accidents? hmm...?

none i hope :rofl:


----------



## AP

Wonders how JJ got on with 20 week scan.....


----------



## JJ_Buck

sb22 said:


> Wonders how JJ got on with 20 week scan.....

Morning ladies! Day late I know but happy full term Sandi! :happydance:

Scan went well thanks, all is well. Little one kept opening its mouth looked like it was smiling at us! We have stuck team yellow. Was tempted to ask but I love surprises! (I'd put money on another boy tho, dunno why just gut feeling...)

Hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## Agiboma

@ sb put your name in the title woman, you deserve the recognition
@ tasha i also had some dates that where sentimental last pregnancy the date i got my first stitch May 6th would have been my older son Caleb's 1 year b-day, but i lost him @20 weeks to IC, so i can understand how you feel, stay strong Honey is protecting your little one in the womb, im not sure if you are a spiritual person but i always use to talk to Caleb and tell him to protect his little brother
@lottie happy 22 weeks
@jj glad to hear all went well


----------



## Lottie86

Glad your 20 week scan went well JJ :D


----------



## Lianne1986

i got Jaiden weighed today and hes now 7lb 10. also hes 1 month old today - its flown by x


----------



## mummy3

Sandi, Woooooooo!! Term!:happydance: I agree, go put yourself in the title woman:haha:

Tasha:hugs: I think it sounds like a good sign not a bad one, Honey looking out for Lo:hugs:

JJ, grea5t news on your 20 weeks scan, well done for having the willpower to stay tem yellow:thumbup:

Lottie, happy 22 weeks:flower:

Lianne, it is going fast, happy 1 month!

I saw Eilidh yesterday, she has taken a bit of a step back and can't maintain her temp too well atm so she's in an isolette, she keeps going up and down with her weight. She is showing signs of being able to suck though which is great, she can do 30secs of bfing when you catch her awake lol but still gets gavage fed most of her feeds. She doesn't have the IV now:happydance: Home today though as little Anja feeling under the weather so lots of mummy cuddles needed here!


----------



## Olivias_mum

can somebody please have a word with my youngest daughter and tell her its time to start takeing bottles!!

hope everyone is good :) xx


----------



## Tasha

Yay, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the title :cloud9::cloud9:

Thanks for the hugs girls. :hugs:

I really hope Eilidh maintains her body temp soon, great news about the IV and the feeding.

Fingers crossed Grace gets the hang of bottles soon.


----------



## Lottie86

I bet Grace will pick it up really quickly, Findlay was rubbish with bottles and suddenly came together enough quite quickly to be allowed home. As soon as he took all his bottles for 24hrs they let us take him home!!

Hope Eilidh is a bit better with her temp tomorrow. Glad to hear she's got the iv out and is doing well with sucking :thumbup:

Happy 1 month to Jaiden and fab news about his weight :thumbup:


I've got my anomaly scan tomorrow morning at 11am and I'm terrified to say the least. Fingers crossed it all goes well though and baby behaves and lets them check him/her over and get all the measurements they need to. Really looking forward to taking Findlay to Deep Sea World afterwards as I think he will be so excited by it and it will be nice for the two of us (and his beloved Findlayphant of course) to have an afternoon out together :D


----------



## Agiboma

Grace please eat for your mommy so you can go home and get endless cuddles


----------



## AP

Good luck with your scan today Lottie and I hope Findlay loves deep sea world, we really need to take Lexi!


----------



## you&me

Hope everything goes okay today Lottie :flower:


----------



## AP

Happy 23 weeks Nic!!!!!!!!!! 
You're gonna get passed this, I know it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grace is 9 weeks old today too!


----------



## you&me

There are so many milestones being reached in this thread :cloud9:

Happy 23 weeks Nic.

Happy 9 weeks Grace.

Loved your belly moving vid Sandi :haha: it is a really weird feeling when they roll like that!!


----------



## AP

It's still going! :rofl: SHes defo moved, shes been same position for weeks but somethings defo changed :wacko:


----------



## you&me

Urrrrrmmmmmm, can I please be added back to the front page? :wacko:


----------



## AP

you&me said:


> Urrrrrmmmmmm, can I please be added back to the front page? :wacko:

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTWMP3wR3hoqqbhDBgH3SLIsWaF6WCTaPetJTPkKic2SHydJFyJBQ

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! You're kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> Urrrrrmmmmmm, can I please be added back to the front page? :wacko:
> 
> https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTWMP3wR3hoqqbhDBgH3SLIsWaF6WCTaPetJTPkKic2SHydJFyJBQ
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! You're kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: Nope, not kidding!!! Been feeling like crap, did a test yesterday afternoon, got a faint positive...stayed in denial til Hubby made me do another one this morning...and yep, I am baking again...due 27th November.

I have been a November Sparkler for 2 years running now :happydance:

(please don't mention on FB)


----------



## AP

I am somehow weirdly...jealous?!? :rofl:


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> I am somehow weirdly...jealous?!? :rofl:

:rofl: Nutter!!!!

You are near the end, and I am just starting again...I am jealous!!! :haha:


----------



## AP

Double buggy..... :haha:


----------



## you&me

:wacko: My mum is gonna bloody freak!!!

Ooooh, I got a new ticker :happydance:


----------



## you&me

:rofl: Thanks for the title change!!!

BUT...you should be up there a bit longer Sandi, you have reached a huge milestone :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

:shock: wow, congratulations sweetie. That is amazing. :happydance:

Good luck Lottie, thinking of you

Happy 23 weeks nic :happydance::hugs:


----------



## AP

Danielle i wanna do it just to piss the MIL off :rofl:


----------



## you&me

:rofl: 

I have never met my MIL...thankfully...Allan hasn't seen her in about 7 years.

Right now, I don't know whether to laugh or cry!! 2 babies with a 12 and a half month age gap...I must be mental!!!


----------



## AP

i have got a faint linea nigra (you know that line they talk about on ur tummy?!) i knew it, i thought i was seeing things but nope, its there!

Yes, strange thing but I'll celebrate that too :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

oh my word - congrats you&me - im a teeny bit jelous haha 

and tylers birthday is 28th november so u need to go 1 day over :haha:


----------



## you&me

Thank you, thank you.

:rofl: there is no way I will be going over Lianne, they tend to book in sections for 39 weeks, but I am wondering if because my section scar is still quite new whether they will aim for 38 weeks to minimise scar rupture?


----------



## Tasha

I think so you&me, or maybe every 37 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Ooooh the closest you could get to 38 weeks is 37+5 (cos the 27th is the weekend), and that would give LO a birthday of the 11/11/11 :thumbup:


----------



## you&me

:saywhat: that means there will be just a few days over a years difference between Amber and new baby...eeeekkkssss!!!

I will be consultant led again because of the PET and previous sections, when should I book my doctors appointment?


----------



## you&me

Tasha said:


> Ooooh the closest you could get to 38 weeks is 37+5 (cos the 27th is the weekend), and that would give LO a birthday of the 11/11/11 :thumbup:

They only do elective's at our hospital monday to wednesday so you are discharged home by friday latest due to minimal staff at weekend...Amber was scheduled for monday 1st November, but decided she was coming Friday 29th October.

11/11/11 is a cool date though!!!


----------



## Tasha

Ahh that is rubbish, tell them you want it changed just for you :rofl:

I agree fab date.

Is it sinking in yet?


----------



## you&me

:smug: Nope...

...Complete denial!!!


----------



## Tasha

LMAO. I still have that problem, it just doesnt feel real.

Kaysie was born 361 days after honey, and by the time I got to around six months with K, I honesty felt like I had been pregnant forever, I really couldnt remember a time when I wasnt pregnant. But that might be different cos Honey wasnt with me. 

There is a bit of a bigger age gap between my oldest two (15 months), and I am forever recommending small age gaps, they are the best of friends, do everything together, and as I have written about before when Naomi-Mae was in reception and Morgan year one, there use to be a fence between the two playgrounds, so they would meet there at playtimes and play through the fence and hug and stuff, so cute. I started TTC after Kaysie when she was 2 months old cos I wanted similar. :thumbup:


----------



## you&me

Awwww, that is so so sweet....I have the biggish age gap between Reagan and Amber, just short of 5 years, so it will be nice to experience a smaller gap too.

Then hubby can get snipped for sure!!


----------



## Lianne1986

Lmao - me & chris have :sex: since Jaiden, imagine if he went for the snip next week and i was already pregnant :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

:haha::haha: Lianne that would be so funny.


----------



## Lianne1986

lol i knew we shud hae used a condom lol y did i have to stop bleeding so early, wouldnt have had it then :nope: oh god im paranoid now :haha:


----------



## you&me

:rofl: Lianne!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

the title says - you&me is back - did u even leave us :rofl: i havent left yet either :haha:


----------



## Tasha

:shock: no condom, eeee I am excited for ya :)


----------



## Lianne1986

pmsl tasha - i doubt i am. the mw said i wud be fertile after 4 weeks. he wasnt 4weeks until yesturday. 

oh god it wud just be my luck lol


----------



## Tasha

Stranger things have happened :haha:


----------



## you&me

:blush: I just couldn't leave this thread!!

There is a woman who fell 2 weeks after giving birth in baby club...her 2nd one is due 10 months after her first :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Congratulations You&Me!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tasha

See Lianne, thats gonna be you. :flower:

Hope today went okay Lottie :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Thanks Lottie, how did it go today?


----------



## mummy3

you and me:happydance: Big big congrats hun!

Lottie, how did it go today?:hugs:

Lianne, I thought you got fertile after 3 weeks, are you bfing?

Any signs yet Sandi?

I'm pissed at the NICU today, I asked before I left yesterday evening how much milk Eilidh had and they said enough to her 11am feed. S hubby goes in at 8 30 with more breastmilk and they are giving her a formula feed:growlmad: No call to say she's run out or anything.


----------



## you&me

Thank you!!

They should have called you :nope: are you putting in a complaint?


----------



## Lottie86

Scan was mixed, so far baby's structures look ok and development of brain, bones etc match gestational age fine but baby's general growth is severely behind all over including the head measurement :( The scan lady rechecked all the measurements but they still came out the same and are well below the bottom centile line. 

What we don't know yet is if baby totally stopped growing several weeks ago or if growth slowed down a lot quite some time ago and baby has been growing very slowly since but we'll hopefully get a better idea once I've had a couple of growth scans done.

She said all we can do is wait for the amnio results and see what the consultant says as early onset growth probs are often caused by chromosome abnormalities and can also be caused by maternal autoimmune conditions such as SLE which I've got (which is why I have to have regular growth scans from 24 weeks) 

The scan lady was so nice though and asked if I wanted to talk to her about my feelings about the results or if I just wanted to sit on my own in the scan room for a few mins or if I wanted a cup of tea etc. 


Oh and to my total surprise we are team........ :pink: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lottie86

mummy3 said:


> I'm pissed at the NICU today, I asked before I left yesterday evening how much milk Eilidh had and they said enough to her 11am feed. S hubby goes in at 8 30 with more breastmilk and they are giving her a formula feed:growlmad: No call to say she's run out or anything.

OMG that's awful I'd definately be complaining about that!


----------



## you&me

Awww a babygirl :cloud9: congratulations!!

How much longer for the amnio results?...silly question I know, but are you 'okay'? :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Lottie massive :hugs::hugs: you only recently started on the clexane didnt you? Hopefully, being on that will help your placenta and help this LO to grow. 

Congrats on team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Lottie86 said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pissed at the NICU today, I asked before I left yesterday evening how much milk Eilidh had and they said enough to her 11am feed. S hubby goes in at 8 30 with more breastmilk and they are giving her a formula feed:growlmad: No call to say she's run out or anything.
> 
> OMG that's awful I'd definately be complaining about that!Click to expand...

Me too :hugs::hugs: Make sure you say something so it doesn happen again!!


----------



## Lottie86

I had the amnio on Monday and they said it will be around 2 weeks for the results, poss a few days shorter or longer but a negative result could be a false negative so has to be confirmed by blood test at birth so a positive result is the only guarantee prenatally.

I'm not hugely surprised tbh, when the midwife felt my tummy at 13 weeks she said everything felt as she'd expect but at 19+6 she said it felt really small and she was struggling to feel baby and I've been worrying ever since especially with knowing I'm at risk of iugr.


----------



## you&me

Is there any reason why you wouldn't be able to take baby aspirin?


----------



## AP

I hope Tashas right lottie. Xxxx


----------



## Lottie86

I can't take aspirin due to my asthma but I'm on Clexane (heparin) and have been for nearly 2 weeks so hopefully that will have been doing her some good. Oooo it's weird typing 'her' :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Tasha

Yea it take a little while for the full effects, so hopefully two weeks time and your little miss will be catching up. :thumbup:


----------



## nkbapbt

*You&Me* - Congrats! You made it back here (well the first page) quicker than I thought you would he he! :hugs:

*JJ* - Congrats on positive 20 week scan!

*Sandi* - I have said congrats on full term already...but CONGRATS again!

*Lianne* - Jaiden sounds just amazing and thriving. Way to go momma and bubs.

*Amy* - I would be complaining too. In fact I did when Lakai was in the NICU and they gave him formula without checking the freezer (which had two rubber maid containers full of milk!)!! 

*Lottie* - Congrats on PINK. And I hope everything sorts itself out. Its such a worry...got everything crossed here for you and bubs though. Sending lots of good vibes.

Sorry if I missed anyone...it's been awhile! :hugs:


----------



## AP

So glad you are back , but how are YOU doing? And baby?


----------



## mummy3

Nice to see you back Nic, how you doing?:hugs:

Lottie, Congrats on team pink, any ideas for names?:cloud9: Sorry to hear about the growth problems, will have everything crossed for further growth scans:hugs:

I did complain about the milk, now they will be ringing me up even if its 3am:thumbup: Can't remember if I said she had to go into an isolette as she stopped maintaining her temp, but she's started to be able to do it again so should be back in a crib soon! She also took a 20min breastfeed this afternoon:happydance:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Huge congrats to you&me and Sb!!!


----------



## Agiboma

@anna due nice to hear from you, how is everyone doing in your bunch.
@you and me congrats you beat me too joining this thread LIGITAMETLY :rofl:
@ lottie congrats on team pink
@sb your still me ft hero, ahhh to dream the dream
wonder how dippy is coming along


----------



## Lottie86

mummy3 said:


> Lottie, Congrats on team pink, any ideas for names?:cloud9:

No idea about names as OH doesn't like anything I do lol. He doesn't seem to want a gaelic name as they are 'difficult to spell and people won't know how to pronounce them' :dohh: 
I looked through a non gaelic girls names page last night and he decided that Alice, Alexis and Eleanor were ok and that was about all so far so going to take a long time to draw up a shortlist this time!! :coffee: He's still being a meany and saying a firm no to Isabella even though I adore the name (and it was his Grandma's name and she was fabulous too) but he said it's too old fashioned and even his Grandma thought it was an old fashioned name so don't think I'll get him to budge on that.


----------



## AP

Tell him you can call her izzy for short!

I like alexis. Obviously :rofl: that's what Alex was gonna be, but David wasn't having it, that was our compromise. Which was odd because I wanted my mum to call my sister Alex :wacko:

Im weighing up going to my grans today but it will take a taxi journey and a call to the mum and sister for help. :cry: it will mean though, I could pop into argos for a gym ball.

I feel awful, truly awful for complaining but if I could sit and cry all day I would. Its lovely being this pregnant but the back ache ain't no little back ache and it's a struggle to stand, I feel so stupid.


----------



## Lottie86

I am officially weird, I go absolutely demented if anyone suggests calling Findlay Fin but yet if we called bump Alexis I'd prob just call her Lexi most of the time and I love the name Iona but it bothers me a bit it can't be shortened to anything. Double standards or what!!! :haha:


Argh if I knew you wanted a gym ball I could have popped one round to you yesterday as I've got 2 here :dohh:
:hugs::hugs: it must be hard, would a tens machine help the back ache at all?


----------



## Lottie86

Yay I've been allowed to put Iona on the list of possibles so we now have a grand total of 4! All other gaelic names are out :cry:


----------



## AP

Iona and Findlay seems a lovely match lot tie, I dunno why. They just go!


----------



## Lottie86

It's never good when you type it into google and the first thing it comes up with is "Iona is a popular tourist destination" She bloomin won't be I can tell you!!!


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: that is so funny, no she wont be. 

I love both Iona and Alexis. Very pretty. 

Fab news about Eilidh.

Weather is gorgeous here today, gonna go out and enjoy it, in the hope it takes my mind of Mon, Tues and Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 

I'm sadly leaving you, just popped in to wish you all well and hope everything goes ok with your pregnancy's and babies x


----------



## AP

Mumof42009 i am so sorry hunny. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Olivias_mum

Grace has had a pretty crappy today, i phoned last night to see how she was before i went bed, they said she was puffy/swolen, really pale and that she had had another really dark black/green poo so they had got the docs to come and review her and they said just to keep an eye on it. In the night she needed oxygen for the first time in ages and today she was being sick loads and having really big aspirates when they checked her tube so they have put her back to 2 hourly feeds, she had another really dark (looked like meconium) poo so they sent it off for cultures. Her HB is really low so that could be causing the paleness/O2 requirment/puffiness but they dont really want to transfuse again as she has already had 6 and they want her body to kick in and start makeing blood. Im more worried about the being sick/bowel movements and large aspirates due to her having had NEC and this is how it presented last time, hopefully 3 hourly feeds is just a bit too much for her atm so going back to 2 hourly will help! I kind of think if it was because shes on 3 hourly feeds though she would have started being sick earlier as she has been on them about a week now. :( 

xx


----------



## Agiboma

sorry mommy 42009 for your loss
@oliviasmom i hope grace gets better soon, and they figure out what the problem is so they can treat right away


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Agiboma said:


> @anna due nice to hear from you, how is everyone doing in your bunch.
> @you and me congrats you beat me too joining this thread LIGITAMETLY :rofl:
> @ lottie congrats on team pink
> @sb your still me ft hero, ahhh to dream the dream
> wonder how dippy is coming along

I'm doing ok. Noah is 4 1/2 months and was recently weighed and they said he was at the 80th percentile for his actual age. She said there was no point correcting his age for his weight anymore because he'd be off the chart. After so many tiny wee little babies, it's so nice to see him with his fat rolls :)


----------



## AP

Fat rolls!!! I want one of those babies :rofl:


----------



## you&me

:haha: You are gonna have one of them babies!! I am getting so excited for you!!!

Amber's fat rolls mean we have to life her triple chins out of the way to dry her neck :rofl: had her weighed a few weeks ago...16lbs 11ozs at 16 weeks!! Fatty!!


----------



## AP

Wtf you&me :rofl: alex is only 5/6lb more


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry mumof4, if you ever need to talk to someone then message me. And dont give up hope, I had seven consecutive miscarriages before this pregnancy, and now here I am, almost 21 weeks pregnant. 

:hugs::hugs:

How are you all?


----------



## you&me

Mummyof4 :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Fat chins!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0194.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nkbapbt

Mum - I am so incredibly sorry :hugs:

you&me - Too cute!!


----------



## Lottie86

Mummyof4- I'm so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs::hugs:

You&Me: Amber is sooooo much heavier than Findlay already :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Nic: How are you doing?


----------



## you&me

She is HUGE!!! Just gone into size 6-9 months clothing, I have had to pack away loads and loads of stuff with the labels still on...Reagan being so tiny for so long got so much wear out of her clothes...but then now, at aged 5 she is in aged 8-9 years :wacko:


----------



## Lianne1986

when will i get a period ladies? i havent been bleeding since Jaiden was about 2 and a half weeks old. 

and no im not BF, does tht increase ur changes of gettin pregnant? sumone put my mind at rest :haha:


----------



## you&me

I 'think' our bodies are built to protect us after birth for 3 weeks, don't quote me on that though!!


----------



## Tasha

Mine have all been different hun, I have had four, six, seven and ten weeks (but I was pregnant with that ten weeks).


----------



## you&me

Oooohhhh pee on a stick Lianne!!! :haha:


----------



## Tasha

you&me said:


> Oooohhhh pee on a stick Lianne!!! :haha:

Yea, doooooooooooooooooo it!!!!!

I still POAS just for the hell of it, including IC ovulation sticks, addicted, slightly, maybe :blush:


----------



## AP

Me too tasha :rofl: i wana try a hpt but i only have a stash of old opks i was keepin for a mate!


----------



## you&me

:rofl: 

I was still peeing on them at 30 weeks with Amber, and was in my element when the consultant gave me sticks to pee on everyday to check for protein, talk about satisy my 'need'!!!


----------



## Tasha

Eee, you gotta get one Sandi, just for the sake of. I have literally peed on a stick every other wee since November 22nd until the 14th March :rofl: Only POAS once a day now :happydance:

LMAO you&me, I think it is a good thing they have not given them to me in any of my pregnancies, they would last five minutes :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Oh and this 'mate' is really you isnt it? TTC in a few weeks, yea? :rofl:


----------



## AP

Aye that'll be right! Id need a new car. So i realised its a no go :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: is it a four seater then? If so make your OH walk every where :haha:

I am learning to drive hopefully in time to pass my test before this LO gets here, I was talking about cars and Morgan said we need to buy a limo so we can all fit in :dohh::haha:


----------



## you&me

:rofl: 6 months and I reckon you will be baking again Sandi :haha:

Do they/can they tie tubes at the same time as doing a section?


----------



## Tasha

Yes they can and do tie tubes at sections, depends on your age, if you mention it early on in pregnancy or just when you are 36 weeks and really fed up etc, though.


----------



## you&me

I am 32...so should be okay?

I think either I need doing or hubby does, it would seem together we are just too bloody fertile :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: I use to feel the same. Yes, over thirty seems to be the age they say is okay. I am 26 this year so think I could probably get to about baby 9 by then, if they were sticky :haha: I think it is weir they go on age.


----------



## AP

Well we have 3 bedrooms and a (pretty much) 4 seater. 2 car seats and we are packed full believe me! We might get a bigger one in future but tbh i want to be Sandi at some point again, i like being mummy but i want to do more too ykwim? 

Couldnt and wouldnt drive. Too scared after we had a bump while alex was in neonatal. The sheer horror when i realised we could have had Alex in there too... :nope: nooo o cant now. Roads scare me.

Hope all of u are ok x


----------



## Tasha

That makes sense to me. Have you any ideas about what you wanna do Sandi?

I am an absolutely terrible passenger in the car, I literally start screaming on hills, if it dark etc, and it is because I am not in control, so if I drive, no more screaming :haha::haha:


----------



## AP

I just want to do something that matters. I was in finance type jobs before, my last job was a nursery fee collector adminy person, and lOoking back its all greed these places, i wanna work somewhere that helps make a change.

Short of sounding like michael jackson


----------



## Tasha

I am sure you will find something, there are so many jobs that make a real difference. You will be fantastic what ever you do :hugs:


----------



## AP

You&me 6 months :rofl: 
Took me a year and 2 mc to have Alex, and then a whoopsy and here i am.
I used to be awful taking the pill before i TTC alex. Like id miss several days. This went on for years! But a bloomin whoopsy after alex and :shrug: i dunno......

.... Gotta stop binge drinking :rofl: gets me in these situations.....


----------



## Tasha

And randomly only 100 more posts until I have 8000 :happydance::happydance::haha:

I cant believe it is almost four years since my waters broke. I so wish things were different. Gonna try and keep busy tomorrow.


----------



## AP

Do u have any plans hun?
Honey will be looking out for yous im sure x


----------



## Tasha

Think I am gonna treat me and Kaysie to lunch out and then send her big sister a balloon. 

How is the ball, more comfy?


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Tasha.

*Edited out*!! There is a thread in baby club about a baby that was born 6 weeks preemie, corrected age 4 days, asking if baby should be sleeping through the night...mum's that have not had preemie's are saying there shouldn't be a reason why not!!


----------



## AP

Aw that sounds like a good idea tasha hun.

The ball is great. I ate my tea on it! Lmfao :rofl. 

Alex contunued her clever day today. She learnt how to work one of her toys as it was intended (alex has a weird habit of discovering the hidden buttons on toys so the magic is gone :haha:)


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls :hugs:

I read that you&me, I have not responded because quite frankly I am not qualified to, only healthcare professionals, people that have been there or know about preemies can say yes or no. :hugs::hugs: hun.

LMAO, I remember late in pregnancy it was the only place I would sit, so comfy. Especially when baby drops. 

Alex is amazing, you must be so proud!!! I bet something new happens every day for a bit.


----------



## AP

Na tasha, its only when u SERIOUSLY start worrying, thats when she pulls the goods out the bag :rofl: EVERY time. Even in neonatal


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Go Alex!!! She is going to be walking before you know it!!


----------



## Tasha

Just offer her the haribo. :haha: Have to say i like her style haribo does it for me too :rofl:


----------



## nkbapbt

Tasha :hugs: Let's both try to keep as busy as possible tomorrow so our minds don't do us in! :hugs:

Sandi....GO ALEX! That's just awesome. Watch now that it's happening...you will deliver soon! I bet you anything. =)


----------



## you&me

:hugs: thinking of you both today, Tasha and Nic xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls.

Nic, holding your hand through today hun. I hope it passes as quickly and smoothly as possible :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Hope today goes as well as possible for both of you Tasha and Nic.

I won't be around for the rest of the week (unless I take the laptop to McDonalds :haha:) as the hospital don't have internet, they clearly don't understand the importance of FB and BnB LOL. Hope everyone carries on cooking and has an uneventful week :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Tasha

LOL Lottie, where are there priorities eh? Thinking of you and Findlay this week :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AP

Please keep in touch lottie xxxxx


----------



## Lottie86

Will do xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

thinking of u lottie.

hmmm... i think chris is going to cancel his appointment. when ive got mre time i'll tell u lol he made a comment last night tht i could be pregnant lol

after i had the implant out to TTC Jaiden., i didnt have a period. i fell pregnant wthin 10 weeks. up until i had Jaiden, i hadnt had a perios in 3 years :shock:


----------



## you&me

Oooohhhhhhhhhhh, is Chris changing his mind about no more babies? 

Or is he like my hubby...a complete wimp when it comes to even the thought of anyone messing with his bits? :rofl:


----------



## AP

:shock: lianne if i have to put u bk on the list then i think we all have to follow suit then :rofl:

Thinkin of tasha and nic x x x


----------



## Mumof42009

Thinking of you Tasha and Nic xx


----------



## you&me

Hope everything goes okay Lottie.

This thread is going to be like a huge rollover...everyone is going to keep going year after year :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

hes not bothered about the pain.

I dont know if sum of u know but Jaiden is chris' only biological child. obviosuly i have Tyler and then we both have adopted Jamie-Leigh. even tho he loves all 3 kids the same amount its different when its ur own. iykwim. i dont want to come across as a bitch. cuz i dont mean it like tht.but he would prob like another biological child at some point! 

i hope this makes sense and not horrible. im tired lol


----------



## you&me

Lianne, you aren't coming across as a bitch at all :hugs:

Reagan isn't my hubby's biological daughter either, yet he loves the girls equally, so I completely understand that.


----------



## Lianne1986

sum ppl dont seem to understand. my gran especially :dohh: before i even had Jaiden i got remarks like, oh i hope he dnt treat the others different, or i hope he doesnt push the others out. she has een asked me since 'is chris ok with the others now Jaiden is here'

grrr...


----------



## AP

:shock: lianne if i have to put u bk on the list then i think we all have to follow suit then :rofl:

Thinkin of tasha and nic x x x


----------



## Lianne1986

im thinking of them too :hugs:
chris isnt going - but im the one that has to ring up. so i will 2moro. and yea les keep this thread going!! round and round we go :haha:

i wanna be in the title again, not right now, not in the nr future, but mayb in 5 years??


----------



## nkbapbt

Thanks ladies.

I so won't be back on the list! This is it for me, I will be getting my tubes tied and my hubby snipped. I can't take the stress. I was adopted and likely will adopt if we change our minds! But my body is done!!!!

Lottie I have likely missed you, but good luck.


----------



## nkbapbt

Double post sorry...the forum is wonky! :shrug:


----------



## Tasha

:shock: Lianne that is fab news :)

:hugs::hugs: Nic, pregnancy is so stressful. I hope today or tomorrow (not sure on your timing) has passed smoothly.

This is defo my last, I said to Matt this morning oh we had babies in 04, 05, 07, 08, gonna have 11, so we need 12 to continue the pattern!! His face was a picture :rofl:


----------



## nkbapbt

LOL Tasha.

My day was totally fine till this fellow 23 weeker preemie mom (she adopted her son...I only say this because it might explain her stance a little? :shrug:) msged me on Facebook and was like "I thought Lakai was 24.3 weeks blah blah, and just thought I would point that out so you aren't incorrectly comparing your kids. And hope your cerclage holds and I don't remember why Lakai came early but you didn't have one with him I remember that much". I pointed out that she missed the post on the preemie forum where I had said that we (doctors/us) figured out his gestational age was 23.3 weeks. And how we didn't have one with him because no one caught that I needed one.

I know she was just trying to be helpful, thinking I had baby brain or something. But it's like really, today? She knew it was bothering me as it was hinted in my status.

Sigh. Maybe Im just being overly sensitive!


----------



## nkbapbt

JJ I see you on here...and just curious how you are doing honey?


----------



## AP

Its the hormones it's the hormones nic honestly! Ive had a day of it myself :rofl:


----------



## nkbapbt

Yah right Sandi...LOL Its just her. :rofl: She is a competitive preemie mom, I hate to say that as she is very nice and smart...but she is always so weird about things. 

Note..she's not from here. 

I hope your day gets better Sandi. I have some alone time, as Lakai and Kyle went to Children's Hospital for an appointment. Fingers crossed they agree Lakai's stupid g-tube is just that...stupid and an utter waste of time!


----------



## AP

Are you keeping yourself occupied? 
And resting i hope!
Been thinkin of u all day x

Look nic ive gone that barmy i was found sobbing into a chocolate dessert at 10am because i THOUGHT alex was going to throw up her meds. She didnt. But im a nutter :rofl:


----------



## Olivias_mum

Nic, hmm i know a mummy who adopted a 23 weeker, Courtaney by any chance!? n yup that comment probs would have p*ssed me off aswel, especially today of all days!

Sanid, Lmao about the crying cos u thought Alex was gonna throw her meds up..thats gotta be hormones!! xx


----------



## nkbapbt

:happydance: NO MORE TUBE FEEDS! Lakai's g-tube is officially for hydration ONLY! OMG!

OM - No it's not C, but I am pretty sure I know C too. From Inspire right? Her screenname confuses me, as her name isn't even remotely that.


----------



## Tasha

YAY for Lakai. :happydance::happydance: Fantastic news Nic.

It would of upset me too Nic, you had enough to try and contend with, without others adding to it. :hugs::hugs:

Oh bless ya Sandi :hugs::hugs: Silly hormones.

I am off to bed now, anomaly scan in the morning.


----------



## mummy3

Tasha:hugs: and good luck with the anomaly scan.

mumof4:hugs: i'm sorry hun.

Nic:hugs: I'd have been upset too. Yay for lakai:happydance:

You and me, yep they can do your tubes during a c-section. With the preemies sleeping through, I never saw the thread but my 33 weeker slept a solid 8 hours from 6 weeks:wacko:

Lianne, yeah not bfing makes you more fertile after the 3 week mark. :hugs:

Sorry been away abit, NICU just a bit hard right now, I honestly thought she ould be home by now and we are still looking at weeks. I know you all have done much longer, just I've only done 10 days for all 3 of my older kids and Eilidh is only a week earlier than Anja.


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: for everyone needing them right now xx


----------



## AP

Amy dont be daft, you have the others to think about and i cant imagine what its like to deal with them AND NICU. :hugs:

I dreamt I gave birth in the bedroom last night and she pretty much fell out and I was like "oh thank goodness we didnt have to go to hospital that saved a trip" and Alex was watching Lady Gaga or some crap in the next room :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Awww, you dont know how much the title made me smile, which is amazing considering I have not stopped crying since around 12.50 (it is now 3.30). Today was an absolute nightmare, baby's head circumference is just below the 10th centile, abdomen just below the 5th and femur just below the 3rd, I feel as if it is all happening again, and they wouldnt let me see a doctor. I am not seeing anyone between now and 29+1 apart from the prem clinic tomorrow, then I am meant to see my GP :wacko:

Massive :hugs::hugs: Amy


----------



## AP

Tasha please kick and scream and shout. Try not to worry too much but you feel you need follow up, and thats the very least you deserve. 

What do the prem clinic do hun?

I'm feeling proper sick today :( urgh


----------



## Tasha

I will hun, I might change hospitals if they dont listen.

Prem clinic just scan my cervix, they are looking out for signs of PROM again. But last time she said I could this support, that support, so hopefully tomorrow I can get someone to listen, cos today I briefly spoke to a mw who just kept going about contraception. :wacko:


----------



## Tasha

Oh and :hugs::hugs: Sandi, feel sick as in nauseous.


----------



## AP

Yeah hunny, blergh!!!! I blame the diet coke and mccoys:rofl: 

Don't give them any more of a week otherwise Hun, just work fast, get what you want. Though I don't see why you need to fight for the medical care you need and deserve, but hey, needs be. :hugs: wish I could help u more :(


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Tasha.


----------



## Tasha

LMAO you still eating them? TASTY!!!!

I will scream and shout, you know with Honey my gut was telling me something was wrong, with Kaysie that didnt happen (although I was obviously scared through out), this time my gut is telling me again something is wrong, I am going to listen to it. You know what is odd? This morning I said to Matt, she is going to be little, Matt said how do you know, and I said partly cos I have had baby's before, but partly my gut instinct, now if my gut can tell me that, then surely I need to listen to it about something being wrong? oh and it was two sonographers who measured, so it is right.

How are you all? How is Gaga?


----------



## you&me

Always listen to your gut instinct...you know best.

That is the only reason reagan is here because I listened to mine...my midwife check up 2 days before had been absolutely fine, christmas eve I was out shopping and just felt something was wrong, but had no idea what, so went off to hospital even though her dad told me I was being paranoid...within 2 hours of getting there I ballooned and my BP was through the roof, Reagan's heartbeat was showing distress, they delivered her 18 hours after admitting me.

:hugs: Change doctors, get a second opinion, do whatever you feel you need to do for some peace of mind hun.

Hope you feel a bit better Sandi.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much for that, I think people just think I am being a fuss, but your story (plus the fact that Honey isnt here because I didnt listen to mine) shows I am not. Amazing that you just knew :hugs::hugs:


----------



## you&me

I have absolutely no idea how I just knew...considering my pregnancy up til then had been an complete breeze, and I was so naive to anything going wrong, first pregnancy I took for granted, never expected it to go the way it did.

You're allowed to fuss...and make lots of it if it gets you what you want, it's your body and your baby and you are entitled to second, third, fourth opinions :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi i suffered with morning sickness all the way thru with Jaiden, but the day b4 i had him i didnt feel quite right, felt rough alll day. mayb this is it for u?


----------



## AP

I feel awwwwwful :( all I've done is dye my hair lmfao


----------



## Lianne1986

lmao. aww i hope u feel better soon x


----------



## nkbapbt

Sandi - All you DO is dye your hair...LOL! You are worse than I am. :rofl: But to be serious, I hope you feel better. And I sort of think this might be the beginning of something for you!!

:smug:

Tasha - I think you have EVERY right to be fussed and to demand better care. I have learned via having Lakai and this pregnancy now, you really do need to fight for proper health care regardless of where you are. :hugs: I know this sounds really sneaky and sort of awful, but if you get no where...go to the hospital and say you were bleeding, demand a scan and ask the tech to measure the baby. If they won't ask the doctor you see to have them do so. Yes, I am saying lie...but do whatever it takes to get the results you need. Normally I would never advocate lying but sometimes you need too. :winkwink:

Lottie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  :cake:

Amy - I think you have every right to be upset, the NICU is so hard regardless if you have been there an hour or a year. Its even harder when you have other kids at home, I have no doubt!

So I went to the dentist today, I have my first adult cavity..boo..but I suppose that's not bad since I'm 32!

I also have a measurement (cervix) ultrasound on Thursday and a 3D one on Saturday (to double check we are for sure team pink..lol). Then next week we have what we have been told will be our only appointment with the high risk clinic team at the hospital where Lakai was born. But I think if they don't take us on, my husband might stroke out in the exam room. :haha: So let's hope they do. 

Hope everyone is well. Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## AP

Nic, you sound very positive Hun. :hugs:

I don't think baby's going anywhere, it's really high up and I am struggling to breathe. And struggling to get my head round the fact I'm gonna do labour again :shock: 
I feel a lil better but deary me it's draining (NOT COMPLAINING BUT! :rofl:)


----------



## nkbapbt

Why does everyone say I sound positive? :shrug: Every time I hear/read that I feel like I need to work on my doom and gloom. he he.

I guess I was a bit happy when I posted as I thought for sure I would walk out of the dentist with more cavities. It's been longer than I care to admit since Ive been to the dentist...so I was expecting like teeth being pulled, crowns and dentures. One small cavity seems like a breeze. 

Plus baby has stopped kicking me in the cervix, so that's always nice. But now it's up in my ribs and belly button area, which has me worried she's head down. I do know she's small though and can flip around lots so I am not freaking out either. 

But combined with the contractions I had, and was having at the dentist..it's a bit alarming, can't lie!

I suppose getting out of the house even for the dentist helps boost my mood too. I think the lady cleaning my teeth thought I was nuts, she kept asking 'are you ok?' and I was like 'just happy to be out of the house'..

Oh and I suppose not having to g-tube feed Lakai anymore is pretty exciting, but I already mentioned that. 

Lottie - :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@Nic its funny how where in the same Country but the care is different. I;m not pregnant now but im still following up with the high risk team in Toronto. I see 2 different specialist my highrisk ob and an internist. They told me next pregnancy to bypass my prior ob and come straight to them. We have even got to planning my care regimin for the next pregnancy, I discussed an abdominal stich because of my IC and once im 13 weeks i was told i would be able to get it. Im not sure if where just lucky in Ontario? But i do agree that you should do whatever you need to do to get the care you need. When you meet with the highrisk team you should really insist they take you on imo its your RIGHT.


----------



## you&me

Happy 38 weeks Sandi :happydance:

Happy 23 weeks Lottie :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me said:


> Happy 38 weeks Sandi :happydance:
> 
> Happy 23 weeks Lottie :happydance:

wss^^

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## nkbapbt

Happy 38 weeks Sandi

Happy 23 weeks Lottie


----------



## Tasha

Happy 38 weeks Sandi

Happy 23 weeks Lottie

Thank you Nic, I will do that if I need to. I hate lying, but like you say if I have to I have to. Good luck for tomorrow.

I had the prem clinic today, and I told them how crap I feel the care is, she got my professor in and he basically said the care was adequate, but after over an hour of arguing with him, the fellow (who was running prem clinic today) from another hospital, worked out that baby is on the 5th centile, so all baby's on 10th or below should have a arterial scan (doppler), the earliest they do them there is 24 weeks, so mine is three weeks today. I am also going to part of some research in the fetal medicine clinic so that is fortnightly growth scans.

How is everyone?


----------



## Tasha

Oh and my cervix is 35mm :thumbup:


----------



## nkbapbt

Yes lying is always my last resort...but in this case, I think it's ok.

That was weird, I typed a reply to you Tasha...and it got deleted some how. Anyways, good cervix length! Sorry you had to argue, but sounds like it got results, that's important! I hope this continues to be the trend. :hugs:

I am..I dunno. Sad. My hubby and I are having problems, well one problem the same bloody problem. Lying about porn watching. It's not the friggin porn that bugs me its the bold face lying and trying to make me feel bad about it some how. I stayed up after he went to bed, and had crampy BH and lower back pain. I woke up this morning and cried, I am not a crier. I love him and I get he isn't very comfortable talking about sex (as in I need it, which we can't have clearly..and haven't been able too for 6 months..and now likely 4 more..because of his mom teaching him it was shameful thing as a kid). I get he doesn't want to hurt me by admitting he did it, but how is lying and me knowing he is...causing me so much less stress and hurt.

Sorry ladies for that spew of personal info. Its just got me so down.


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: hun xx


----------



## Tasha

Massive :hugs::hugs: Nic, I am not really sure what to suggest, cos it sounds as if you have had many chats about it, and that you have made it clear it is the lying not the porn itself. Men. :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

I don't know either. I am starting to feel like it's a trust issue, the first time I felt like "ok he is lying because it's embarrassing..he feels shameful". So I said like if it gets to the point where you feel it needs to happen lol, talk to me. I guess that is too hard for him to do, which sucks. 

I can't stand lying. I have said so many times in our 13 years together....tell me things that you think/know will hurt me over lying about it. I have this weird lying sixth sense, and always know when he has done the porn thing..I know him inside and out. And he doesn't seem to get, I always know! I don't even have to snoop! MEN!

I just wanted to say the only time porn is an issue in our relationship is when I am pregnant...because I can't have sex basically. It doesn't really matter but my hubby isn't like watching it all the time or anything either.


----------



## AP

Yeah nic, but it upsets you. And he knows it. And then not only that, he lies. So there's two reasons why you're upset already. :shrug:

I've been there Hun and it's the lies that are the worst, not the activity. He wouldn't dare now, but it's took a lot of work to get to this point.


----------



## JJ_Buck

nkbapbt said:


> JJ I see you on here...and just curious how you are doing honey?

Evening ladies, hope you're all ok. :hugs: to everyone who needs one.

I'm ok thanks Nic. Have been feeling a bit down but think it's just the hormones, everything is fine. Have been suffering worse the last few days with the SPD, which isn't helping. Finally got the referral from the midwife through for physio but it said it'd be 8-10 wks to get an appt, not great! Am thinking of just getting a belt and seeing if it helps. 

Happy 23 wks Lottie and 38 wks Sandi! :thumbup:


----------



## nkbapbt

Ladies...I am freaking out a little. I said before I had a rough nights sleep and was crampy and had lower back pains. Well I am having some really weird things...I am having some what painless contractions, they are less (right now but were more) than 4-5 an hour. But I am also having pain, dull, achy pains in my cervix/pelvic floor. My back is the biggest worry as it's tensing and cramping every 10-20 mins off and on. Its the middle of my lower back. The thing is I feel generally worn out and tired. Not to mention just really emotionally drained. 

I called my OB but she hasn't called back yet. I have a high risk detailed ultrasound in the morning now (instead of the cervix length checking one) and an OB appointment.

Should I go in? I am scared I am overreacting to what is emotional discomfort causing physical. But I don't want to be wrong either. Fuck. <-- sorry. This is just been a very stressful day.


----------



## Tasha

I really hope things have settled Nic, and if not that you have gone to be checked out. I am thinking of you so very much. 

JJ :hugs::hugs: spd is awful, get a belt, it might help at leas a bit.


----------



## AP

Sorry girls, haven't been good a keeping up. Please don't think I'm beng ignorant!

Nic, I hope you got seen to, and if not, hope all goes ok today. Tinking of you.

Tasha, there's some improvement huh? I was gonna say find a research trial locally, cause you'll get some additional help there.... But you did!

JJ grab a belt. Hate to tell you this but short of the physio handing you crutches it's not worth it..... I tried the simple ones from boots first but no way were they any good. I got the nexcare one from mother care, pricey but if you are suffering now, you won't give a monkeys about the cost later!

Me? I'm hormonal, need ice cream. Lots of it. And lots of heartburn cures. I'm not moaning :rofl: but the arse in my ribcage as I type this is rather sore..... And weird!

Was walking round ikea yesterday with some really sore lightening pains er....down there? I assume it's just nerves.


----------



## JJ_Buck

Belt is on my shopping list! Thanks for the heads up Sandi, not gonna suffer for 8 wks then have a useless appt that'd be beyond disappointing! Worrying about how bad it's gonna get if I can feel it so much already so will get one. We're off shopping later to look at double buggies and the next car seat up for Daniel so will look then.

Nic, hope you're ok. Thinking of you :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good :flower:


----------



## AP

Oooh double buggy shopping!
I dreaded a double buggy but I'm not so worried now I made my choice, we got a phil and teds and tbh I'm looking forward to having a go!


----------



## JJ_Buck

Know exactly what you mean about dreading one, everytime I see one in town it fills me with fear! Really in 2 minds whether I want a side by side or a Phil & Teds type one, think we've just got to try them and see which we prefer. Am determined to have one before the baby arrives this time which we didn't before!


----------



## AP

There were two things that won me over with p&ts 

*old grannies can't go poking at newborn, they will barely notice there's a second baby hiding....

*erm..... The back seat can be transformed into a baby bouncer if you get the adaptors :rofl:

What can I say? I'm different :rofl:


----------



## you&me

Hi everyone :wave: hope you're all okay?

I had my doctor's appointment today, she is writing the referral to the consultant, and seems to think I will get the same one I did with Amber :thumbup:

Instead of waiting for the 12 week mark this time she started me on aspirin and calcium today, so that is all good.

And my biggest worry about the sections being so close? She isn't worried in the slightest as she said I will not labour it will be another section so there is limited chance of the scar rupturing, so that is one big huge relief.


----------



## AP

Ooooooooooooh Danielle that's fab!!!!!! On the ball there huh?


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> Ooooooooooooh Danielle that's fab!!!!!! On the ball there huh?

My doctors is brilliant, I can't fault them, it is a different surgery to the one I was under with Reagan, they are really thorough and supportive, not to mention reassuring.

I had a peek at the P+T's...is it just me, or did you all freak at the idea of needing a double buggy? :haha:

How are you feeling Sandi? I have to be honest, although I was so grateful to get to full term, the last month or so felt like torture :blush:


----------



## AP

It is hard you&me. I've spent the day crying, maybe if I could laze around and chill, if this was the first pregnancy, I would be fine, but in fact I have Alex to run around after. And she still has issues being sick - like just now, I've just spent the last hour changing the cotbed and scrubbing the carpet, and I'm in agony :nope: DH won't get home til 10pm, and I'm alone most nights. I think nights are the worst if you are on your own ykwim? You can spend the day playing and feeding the kids but night time is baths, bottles..... Doing that while heavily pregnant is so hard.
Of course this is a tiny issue in comparison to having a preemie but in my tired stupor I can't see straight and I feel like tearing shreads out of DH as someone to blame. :(


----------



## you&me

Awww hun :hugs:

I tore absolute shreds out of Allan in those last few weeks, if I was awake at night suffering then I made pretty sure he was too :blush:

The night time routines are hard...even harder when pregnant...because by then you are so tired you just want them to go to bed without a fuss and easily, and that doesn't always happen.

I promise you as soon as the baby is here things like the heartburn dissapear immediately, the hip pains eases off slowly, and these last few shitty weeks fade away.

Can you have a nice long soak in a warm bath then an earlyish night?...does Alex nap at all during the day?

NICU and SCBU is hard hard hard...I tried to get myself through the last month of pregnancy by saying to myself 'I am suffering, but my baby is still in there safe, so she isn't suffering'...if that makes sense?

Don't feel guilty about venting :hugs:


----------



## AP

I see dippy! How r. Hun?


----------



## dippy

Hi hunniz hope ur all ok. Using sistaz iphone again. I get the privelige when she cumz home on fridays(in this case thursday). Nway jus lettin u kno im still pregnant lol. So my next aim is now 31 weeks. I seem to prefer the odd week rather than even- i know im weird!
Im so happi sandi is at 38 weeks thats just brilliant... 
My spd is killin me but watevs im taking it all on the chin- im fed up of constantly feelin like crap- i wana start destressin now!
Sandi gud luck hun and i think therez a gud chance the next time i come back ull have become a mummy to no 2. 
Everyone else i hope ur all well and i guess ill b back wen j get the net again- may well be 2 weeks again.
C u all soon . Xxxx


----------



## mummy3

Aww JJ, spd is horrendous, defo get a good belt and physio is good for crutches and exercises:thumbup: Hope you find some relief hun.

Sandy, :happydance: 38 weeks thats just awesome! Anyday now hun. 

Lottie:happydance: 23 weeks

Nic:hugs: I'm sorry about the problems you're having. Its completely understandable you feel so hurt, he is betraying your trust by lying to you. I hope he finds a way to be honest with you even if he feels ashamed by things:hugs: Did you go in to get checked out?

Tasha, thats a great cervix measurement. Glad you have got extra care but Im so so sorry you had to fight to get it:hugs:

You and me, yay for getting on the ball so quickly:thumbup:

Eilidh is doing well, she took 2 breastfeeds today without needing top ups from the NG tube. They keep trying to give her the bottle and she really doesn't like it and i think its confusing her breastfeeding, do any of you know if the bottle feeding is necessary? They don't seem to like bfing here, something about not being able to measure it, but they can weigh her lol:dohh: She will only take like 20mls from a bottle but will take a 30min breastfeed( Ive bf for 4 and 1/2 years so know when a baby feeding lol) and when they stick the bottle in her it takes longer for her to latch on next time so obv she's getting confused:dohh:


----------



## AP

Bottle feeding isn't really necessary Amy.I remember a 27 weeker next to Alex, mum always came up to bf as much as poss, rest was ng tube. Baby went home bfing like a pro! I think just persevere!

Alex never took to feeding period :rofl: I was lucky to get home with bottle,almost came home with the ng tube!

Not so grumpy this morning, although DH came in and said "smile" and I nearly gave him his head to play with :grr:


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi i totally understand.

remember just b4 i had Jaiden went crying to my mw who was gonna see if i could get induced :blush: i felt and still do feel like a right prat!

the SPD is nasty! i got horrible towards the end not just to Chris but i felt i didnt even want the kids nr me bcuz i was jsut in so much pain, i couldnt have them sit on my lap or anything :(
bathing them was really hard, but i guess with mine being a lot older than alex i could let them get in themselves nd then they washed each other whilst i just watched and made sure they were clean :blush:

as soon as i had Jaiden (wel that morning i suddenly felt him drop) and the pain in my hips eased A LOT! they still hurt a bit now but i guess it just takes time. heartburn goes away straight away as well. 

Hang in there Girl. ur doin a fab fab job! X

And ur allowed to moan - ur only human xx


----------



## AP

I managed to buy a thing from Mothercare when it comes to the bath - we have one of those solid baths and Alex gets hyper. Its called an aquapod - it just makes sure she cant fall and its a bath mat too so she wont slip. Its made life so much easier for me when bathing her.


----------



## Lianne1986

ahh thats good. nothing worse than leaning over the bath.

i get back ached now, bating Jaiden, he loves the bath but after 20mins my back ad hips have had enuff


----------



## AP

I find with the SPD ive been ok, i guess ive had the luxury of DH doing everything so all i do is a bit of housework and concentrate on Alex. :)

Gonna try sittig on the ball and do some housework. All day :rofl: no couch for me!


----------



## AP

now how do u explain mil kpatches on thebed :blush: 

:rofl:


----------



## JJ_Buck

We never made it to the shops in time! Typical:nope: Will try to do it over the weekend if poss. Am liking the old granny theory sandi! 

Hope you all have good weekends :flower:


----------



## Lottie86

Hello ladies!!! How are you all doing? 

Not much happening here pregnancy wise other than being in absolute agony with SPD which isn't helpful when I've got to lift and carry Findlay all day every day and the chairs and bed in the hospital are absolutely killing me :cry: I was doing one of his physio sessions with him yesterday and got myself stuck on the floor and had to try and pull myself up on his hospital cot :dohh: Oh the shame! :blush:


----------



## Lianne1986

oh boo to the SPD lottie. 

massive :hugs:


----------



## AP

Lottie that sounds like a daily occurance to me :rofl:
Have u got a belt?


----------



## AP

Thinking of nic , hope ur ok xxx


----------



## Lottie86

No as I've been told not to as physios no longer recommend using them plus the one the physio gave me with Findlay didn't really help much anyway.


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies.

Lottie - Hope you get some relief soon! I dont have SPD but because of the break I suffered to my left hip years ago (same situation that caused the IC) the extra weight from baby kills it and I can't take my meds. So I so get the pain....not fun at all. Hope it backs off a bit.

Sandi - Thanks. Im ok. I won't post a big huge post, if anyone is curious what's up...here's my new blog with an update: Link

Baby is for sure a GIRL. We had a 3D scan today, the chick doing it actually said and I quote "here are the big fat lips" WTF?! Who the hell says that? I nearly died, my mom, my sister...my husband and Lakai were there....so not cool. :rofl:

Baby is so not interesting in having her face scanned, at allllllll. This is our eighth scan, we had one fleeting shot of her face. She was sucking her thumb.

I hope everyone is well. :hugs:

(I truly mean this though it will sound like I am being snarky...thank you for not pointing out I hit my "v" day...I actually thought about asking that no one point it out..or it would go by unnoticed. :hugs: I know it sounds dumb, but it riddles me with guilt..I just want to hit 25 weeks and get past it. Crazy I know!)

A GIRL GIRL GIRL GIRL GIRL! Sorry.


----------



## AP

oh thats so odd i know what you mean, somehow in my head 25 weeks was nicer than 24 ykwim?
i'll take a look at the blog now, i hope you are ok! im so happy for you that your having a little girly too, jeez we're gonna have a wave of girls next :rofl:

as for your v day nic, i have tried to keep up with everyones tickers and yours allllllways jumped past me, was driving me nuts when i looked every week and thought"ive missed her xx week!" so big apologies i will do better ;) :rofl: )

ive just woke up really, my belly is a weird shape and the SPD is excruciating today. real bad. baby is jumping about wildly. I'm sitting here wondering just how many days i have left, just me and Alex, and im slightly sad about it all. its suddenly certain that in around 3 weeks i will have a baby. shit........ lol


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls,

Lottie I hope you enjoyed some time at home. I hope you manage to find some sorta of relief from the pain. I will be thinking of you and Findlay again this week. :hugs:

Nic, I was really laughing at the big fat lips, bit inappropriate. :haha: I just read your blog, I cant believe your OB is such an arse. You know when they were inducing me with Honey at 29+1 they warned me that it could go from no pain, or just sorta like period pains to me delivering within minutes because preemies and the labour with them are a bit more unpredictable. Oh and I really agree with you about the sexualising of young girls, it drives me mad, I walk around the shops looking for clothes for my girls, and I am shocked at some of the inappropriate clothes for my two and five year old, it makes me question both what parents are buying this for their LO's and when did little girls stop being little girls so soon? Oh and we dont do bratz either. I hope you get those steroids at your next appointment :thumbup:

Sandi, it sounds as if it is all suddenly becoming real for you? Has LO moved down, is that what is making the pain worse?

I am fed up of hearing 'dont worry', I mean really? I usually grow above average babies so for this LO to be on the 5th centile, and with my history, it is going to be scary for me. I cant just stop worrying, another two and half weeks seems so long away, I want to get a private growth scan but babybond is from 24 weeks I think, need to have a look about see if I can get one some where.


----------



## AP

i want a bratz doll. 
for me.
not alex.
:rofl:

proper gutted i cant see the girls today at the preemie group here. foogirl, dona, 25weeker,katy1310 and lil miss lottie86 will all be there :( gutted is a word that doesnt even cut it.


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: you want a matching outfit too Sandi? :haha:

Massive :hugs::hugs: I am sure they are gutted you cant make it, but next time you see them you will have to beautiful babies with you :cloud9:


----------



## AP

Tasha said:


> :rofl: you want a matching outfit too Sandi? :haha:

ha! theres a plan!


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: I reckon you should get your OH to rush out and buy both the doll and your outfit today, you could wear it in labour :haha:


----------



## AP

actually me and the babies are gonna have matching outfits one day, why should they get all the fun :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> proper gutted i cant see the girls today at the preemie group here. foogirl, dona, 25weeker,katy1310 and lil miss lottie86 will all be there :( gutted is a word that doesnt even cut it.

It was only me, Dona, 25weeker and Gillian (Mummy to 23 weeker Lily) in the end as little Abby had a temp so couldn't go :( I've just got back and boy does my tailbone kill after over 6hrs of driving but it was fab to see people again, real shame you couldn't make it. 

Just need to do a few bits round the house and then got to take Findlay back to the hospital later. Should get bumps test results back in the next few days so once they're back hopefully my consultant will book me in for growth scans so we can see if bumpity has grown since my 22wk scan, hopefully she has although my bump doesn't seem to be getting much/any bigger :(

Tasha: If you go to Babybond for an anomaly scan (19-24wks) they do lots of measuring of the baby and they were fab when I went :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Yikes six hours of driving, hope you are okay.

I still dont have a bump hun, do you feel baby when you lay down cos I find that is more reliable, and is how I knew she was gonna be little before the scan. 

Thanks for the advice hun, deffo gonna book something, I cant do this for another 17 days.

Will be thinking of you, Findlay and Bump :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

I'm shattered now after the driving but just made some individual apple and cinnamon crumbles which are cooking in the oven as I thought they will be yummy, reasonably healthy as they've got lots of apple in them plus they can be reheated in the microwave at the hospital :thumbup:

I can't feel anything at all Tasha. When the midwife did my fundal height at 20 weeks she said it was much much lower than she'd expect (and so didn't write a number down) and she could hardly feel the baby so I wasn't too shocked at my 22 week scan to be told baby was measuring so far behind.


----------



## AP

Where the heck do u find all this energy lottie?

I have got so much crap to eat, foam dolphins, a massive box of haribo rings, cookies i 'made' earlier (asda mix, i just picked out all the dark choc and swapped for wispa :rofl:.


----------



## Lottie86

When I get to the 23/24 week mark I go on a mad cooking spree and start making huge quantities of things to put in the freezer so I have meals prepared for when I end up on bedrest or bump turns up unexpectedly :thumbup: 

LOL at swapping the choc chips for wispa, what are you like!


----------



## nkbapbt

Awe thank you for the thread title! <3


----------



## AP

The sweetness blew my head off lottie lol!

Nic its true! Hows the contractions today. BABY STAY PUT!


----------



## you&me

Hey everyone :wave:

Hope you are all okay?


----------



## Tasha

Oh no, not talking about food, I am so hungry today :growlmad:

Good luck Sandi and Alex today :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Hey dani, how are you?


----------



## you&me

^^ What Tasha said...hope it all goes well at Alex's appointment today.


----------



## you&me

Tasha said:


> Hey dani, how are you?

Hey Tasha...How's you? Any joy with finding an earlier scan?

I am great thanks...Uhhhh I don't even feel pregnant :shrug: No sickness as of yet...only thing is a bit of tiredness, I was best friends with the toilet from 4 weeks til delivery with Reagan and Amber.

I even pee'd on another stick yesterday...just to make sure :blush:


----------



## Tasha

Oooooh maybe that means a blue one :winkwink: I bet your relieved but at the same time it makes you worry?

I am okay, I am just going to look around for a good price now :thumbup:


----------



## you&me

I really hope you manage to find one :flower:

It is worrying me, I only know being sick when pregnant!! :haha:


----------



## Olivias_mum

hey girls :) im so jealous that im too far away to go to your meetings!! 
Nic, the lips thing does sound pretty inappropriate! i guess at least your pretty certain your having a girl though! 
Good luck Sandi and Alex with your neonatal check up, hope everything goes well!! 

I cant wait to get Grace home :( Im about to go to the hospital now bt when i phoned this morning they said she had a bottle last night at 11pm and then 2 tube feeds overnight and another tube feed this morning! Its so frustrating, all we are waiting for is her to take all her bottles but shes not even having half by tube yet and its been nearly 8 weeks since her first bottle. She is supposed to be on alternate bottle/tube, but shes not finishing a full bottle most of the time so pretty much every bottle feed is topped up by tube :( Her due date is a week today and i just dont see it happening :( 

xx


----------



## AP

urgh today was a bit....blah..... lottie i'll text u later hunny i think i need to gather my thoughts...

maybe i am just fulla hormones. i was pissed off enough that our appointment time was 2pm but because we arrved 'on time' and their 2.30pm woman arriived before us, she got seen first.....go figure? why bother giving us appointment times.

alex has nooooo patience..... :dohh: if DH wasnt with me i would have walked and gone home. we didnt get seen u til an hour later!

and the consultant was happy with her eating, and shes on the 25th centile now, which is great. but he went on, and on, and ON about her right side, and i dunno how many times i told him that the situation, in my eyes, has improved since she was a baby. 

There was a thread on here when she was little and my video was on it, alex was kicking left leg constant and right leg didnt move.

i was really concerned back then but the problem isnt even as obvious as it was back then, Lottie and the girls have seen her and i bet they would all say its not even obvious.

but the guys banging on about it. and her omeprazole. which im telling you, we NEED or i will have to remain in the house FOREVER. Her meds have only been put up in the last two weeks and we have seen a difference. but no, this tube thinks its time to get her off it. :dohh: Like i need Alex puking when i have a newborn....

so im downhearted, hes getting the physio to get in touch and i just want to run away and hide. its not alex im upset about, its neonatal and their lovely 'positive' attitude.... (and a few things at home i dont wanna discuss but i'll be ok)

so i post on fb, and somehow someone wants to remind me that im lucky alex is 'walking' (no-one on bnb) of course i know how lucky we are, i know that! im just venting because im hurting! come on, am i not allowed? i spend most of my days trying to keep positive for everyone else on here and Bliss and IRL



im so tired of being positive, for them to shoot us down.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sandi, I am sorry today was a bit of a nightmare, both with getting seen second and the doctors overall attitude. You know Alex best, and if you say a) that there has been an improvement, b) that she needs those meds then you are right, dont let any tell you otherwise.

As for the person saying your lucky, I know you thank your lucky stars every single day for how far Alex has come and the little miracle she is, take no notice sweetie. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> i was really concerned back then but the problem isnt even as obvious as it was back then, Lottie and the girls have seen her and i bet they would all say its not even obvious.

I didn't notice anything at all with her right side when she was cruising and climbing all over me at Christmas bless her. Ok I'm not a professional but she looked lovely and even to me and used both hands equally with holding things and climbs over anyone in her way equally happily in both directions. 

Can you ask to see another consultant? Why on earth does he think Alex needs a physio or is that to do with him banging on about her right side? 

Ahhh is that why your last FB status disappeared. That's rather rude that someone said that to you, as you say you're lucky that Alex is doing so well but it's your FB page and you can vent as and when you want about what you want.


----------



## Lottie86

EEK I've just realised that in 25 hours time I'll be 24 weeks and bumpity will 'legally' be a person :wacko: Part of me is reassured that when I hit 24 weeks a hospital will be legally obliged to try and help her if she turns up early but the rest of me is just getting more and more freaked out by the pregnancy as each week goes past which I don't think is being helped by my bloomin irritable uterus, as soon as I do anything other than lie down or rest off it goes with BH/contractions. 


Feeling really sick tonight and just can't eat but not sure if that's because I'm so tired or if it's just because I'm so stressed at the mo and every time the phone rings between 8am and 6pm my heart races in case it's the geneticist with my test results. I'm absolutely terrified they'll come back tomorrow with bad news and they'll push me to make me make a decision within hours and start everything off as well :cry:


----------



## AP

So will you end up getting the results tomorrow then hun? This waiting bloody sucks. I am so praying for you. 
That milestone is huge, i know u mentioned ur hosp is funny about viability so this means a lot! 

I have midwife tomorrow. Im intrigued as to what happens this far on? 

I told DH i dont want sweeps. I cant handle the idea.


----------



## Lottie86

I've no idea if they'll come back tomorrow or not tbh. They said it would be about 2wks for the results when I had the amnio done and it was done 2 weeks ago this morning (feels like it's been aaaaages longer than that) so it could be anytime now but our hospital are really funny about 'decisions' after 23+6 as it then has to go to ethics boards etc for a panel of doctors to decide so I'm panicked that if the results come back tomorrow they'll force me to decide and start everything tomorrow within hours of getting the results to avoid them having to organise an ethics board etc. 

At antenatal the other week the midwife mentioned about sweeps and apparently my face was a picture :haha: A couple of the women who have had them said they don't hurt at all but they sound rather uncomfy and undignified!

You'll have to let us know your fundal height tomorrow so we can adjust our 'guess the baby's weight' estimates :haha:


----------



## AP

Well im being positive and i bet you dont even need to consider that. But whatever happens i am always here for you. :kiss:

Been up since 4am. Alex must have had a nightmare cause she was incolsolable. Was gonna sleep on my couch with her (its massive btw, not ur average couch folks :rofl: but she kept looking to see if TV had come on :rofl: afrer half an hour i popped her back into her cot.

Spitting bullets at OH who moaned about getting up. I mean WTF he'll get a break from that when i have baby and bf. He gets up with Alex because of my SPD but ffs thats all hehas to do, Alex is a good sleeper otherwise. Ive had no more than what, two naps in pregnancy. Rest? WTF is that?


----------



## you&me

Hey Sandi :wave:

Amber and I have been up since 3.30am :dohh: don't know what has happened to my normally lovely sleeping baby, can only think it is teeth!!

Men are so shit about getting up in the night...as my hubby demonstrates, still snoring his head off, and didn't even stir when Amber created!! 

:flower: Lottie.


----------



## AP

Amber created? 
I hope u dont mean WHEN amber was CREATED :rofl:

I mean i give him his due, alex can wake up looking for a dummy (one of about 5 we throw in :rofl: 

Tbh with every day ive horrified myself at how im gonna cope. Alex was sick last night and i just thought HOW am i gonna do this?

I havent felt BH's for a while now but im getting them now.... Eeep! They are very frequent :/


----------



## indy and lara

Sandi I hope you are okay. I second getting another consultant opinion if you can. I do not know what it is about the medical profession sometimes- no matter what they have to put a negative in there. You absolutely need to keep Alex on her meds just now, especially as they only starting to kick in at the new dose. Sometimes I think FB is more of a curse than a blessing- folk open their mouth and let their belly rumble. As for MW this far on? Never been there either so can't tell you but I am sure they will just have a look at you and tell you to come back in a week!


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls, sounds like your little one's were being monkeys last night. I have never had a sweep Sandi, so cant reassure you about that. Lots wont even given them until 40+ weeks hun. 

Lottie holding your hand hun, with everything crossed for ya.

Lesley have a great holiday :flower:

I am 22 weeks today. Five days my private scan. And stupidly achy legs.


----------



## AP

Happy 22 weeks tasha!

So you booked a private scan then hun?

@lesley i have come to the conclusion that this was only one mans opinion. Ive seen this physio several times but she wasnt in yday. I told him she can send sone excersizes though if she felt it was neccessary but ive asked her many a times and she insists Alex is fine.
I didnt believe her the first few appointmemts but i do now. So i get some faith and this dude smashed it.


----------



## you&me

Happy 22 weeks Tasha. :flower:

Never had a sweep here either, no point when mine exit via the sunroof :dohh: Maybe Labour is close Sandi?

Somehow us mum's are built to cope with whatever is thrown our way, it takea some adjustment going from one to two kiddies, but it does get easier.

I think I have to take Reagan to the doctors, her feet kind of point outwards when she walks, and even when running...imagine a penguin?...she was discharged at 2 years, but now it has me wondering if it could maybe a mild case of CP from being preemie and she needs splints to pull them back inline?


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Sandi and dani :flower:

I think that some doctors are so use to seeing the worst, that they sorta expect it from everyone Sandi. If a physio says she is fine, you say she is fine then the doctor is wrong. Being scared about having another baby is normal hun, for me Naomi-Mae was not as big an adjustment as I thought it would be.

dani, sounds as if you could do with seeing the doctor, even for just reassurance. 

Yes, I booked a private anomaly scan with babybond, Sunday at 12.30pm :thumbup:


----------



## AP

You&me i used to walk with a foot slightly inwards. I grew out of it just b4 my teens but maybe a preemie thing too?

Thing is with Alex when she talks and communicates it will be even easier to encourage use of her right side. I mean its not like she doesnt use it, shes veeeeery active!


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi im sorry ppl are so insensitive. its ur facebok, write whateva u wany hun.

happy 22 weeks tasha

:hug: lottie

sorry if i have missed anyone xx


----------



## Lottie86

Happy 22 weeks Tasha!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> I mean its not like she doesnt use it, shes veeeeery active!

She did make me giggle at the Christmas party with her "You're in my way so I will climb over you to get where I want to go and noooooo I will not sit still on your lap for a cuddle as I'm busy busy busy!" attitude :haha: :haha: She's fantastic! :D


----------



## AP

Aye but Lottie, waiting an hour in neonatal yesterday with that same kid is ooooooooooh my gooooooooooood tiring :rofl:

She never stops. The dude did mention something - he said that preemies tend to have short attention spans. He said to encourage books and things, but try and keep her involved cause she might bugger off halfway through? Has anyone had any experience of that? TBH I thought that was a general baby thing. Her attention when it comes to toys she loves is great - she has her favourites and will play for ages with them.

Alex has books - the thing is she wrecks them. I'm not kidding. She will destroy them if you leave her a second with them. ripped to shreds. I often have to give her the newspaper when we're finshed with it and we have a riot in the living room. Cue black bag and hoover afterwards :rofl: We have to use the electronic books with the lights etc. Do you think thats ok?


----------



## AP

In fact why am I letting this man rule my head just now!!! He generalised preemies FFS. They are all different :dohh:


----------



## Olivias_mum

Sandi the man sounds like he needs to give up, pack his bags and go and live out the rest of his life in a retirement home somewhere! Im sure if there was a noticeable problem with Alex's right side you would know! if physio have already said there is nothing wrong what exactly does he think they are gonna do!? Olivia does exactly the same thing with books btw, just rips them up (any kind of paper actually.) If i try and read her a book she will pay attention for about 30 seconds then shes had enough and starts trying to destroy it!xx


----------



## Lottie86

I'd have thought if she can hold her attention when she's playing with toys she loves then there isn't an issue as that shows she _can_ keep her attention on something when it's something she's interested in. After all we all find it easier to maintain our attention on things we're really interested in so why should Alex be any different?! :shrug: Your consultant really needs a smack around the head!!

Findlay has the attention span of a goldfish even with toys he loves but I am wondering if more 'issues' are starting to come to light with him as we've started to notice he is very very repetitive in some stuff he does (and woe betide you interrupt him in his ritual of opening and closing things :wacko:) so his development consultant is going to keep an eye on that as he gets older but despite all his issues and hell he has a lot of them she's never been a doom and gloom merchant like Alex's one is. 

You'd really think a consultant in neonatal would know better than to try and generalise preemies :nope:


----------



## Lianne1986

I think ALL little ones love to rip up paper! its fun, why wouldnt they wanna do that ;)

tyler was behind on his development until the age of about 3. could hardly talk, had no attention span at all, now he is one of the top kids in his class for reading & writing. he can sit for ages doing stuff ie lego, reading, writing, etc etc all kids devlope at different ages, tht man u seen yesturday obviously doesnt have kids...


----------



## AP

Well back from midwife already, babys further down, 3/5 palp which i read is 2/5ths engaged yeah???? Fek i dunno lol. Anyways, i see her again next week, she says i can have sweep 39+6 or 40+6, up to me. :/ i dunnooooo


----------



## Lottie86

Teehee you really are going to go overdue aren't you!!! Soooooooooo exciting!!! :happydance::happydance:

She's seeing you again next week? Is everything ok? :/ (sorry if I'm being nosy just worrying that she's seeing you again in only 1 week)


----------



## AP

Yeah (cue everyone giggling at our lack of knowledge) apparantly thats the norm at this stage Lottie, weekly appointments now :s :rofl:

_yes we have children stalkers...._

I have so little knowledge on sweeps im off to google hahahahahahaha


----------



## Lottie86

Oh right, you learn something new every day lol. Glad it's nothing to worry about, phew!

I left a message for my midwife today asking if she can please sort out my maternity exemption form for prescriptions as I _still_ don't have it :wacko: and also my MatB1 form as Dave's work need it by next Wednesday and I'm not seeing her for another 2 weeks (I'm sure midwives are supposed to see you more often than she's seeing me!) so I am hoping she'll leave the forms at the hospital for me to pick up tomorrow when I go to antenatal.


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Lianne, and Lottie :flower:

I think your right Sandi it is a general baby thing, all of mine have been the same at Alex's age, and in fact Kaysie still is now, she is almost three but if she loves something she will spend ages doing it, if she dont then two minutes later she will be gone and there is no way you are getting her to come back and do it. In fact I worked in a private day nursery for under 5's and pretty much every child was the same, and usually this continues for quite some time too, from what I have seen that is why reception class is more flexible in curriculum to allow for that. This man is obviously paid to make you paranoid.

Wahoo for engagement :thumbup: Lots of babies dont engage until labour, so maybe your not far off :thumbup: Yea, 36+ weeks should be weekly.


----------



## Lottie86

You need to update your sig Tasha now you're 22 weeks :D


----------



## Tasha

Oooh yea, thanks for that I completely forgot. :blush:

How are you doing Lottie?


----------



## AP

lottie hun 1st april our prescriptions are free? Theres a start? LOL


----------



## Tasha

You get free prescriptions from april? Shall I move, lol.


----------



## AP

Yeah we sure do Tasha :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

That's handy then Sandi, will still try and get it in case I brave finding a dentist at some point plus I think I'll need it to get free prescriptions if I need any when going down to England to see my Mum. Seems rather mad that the midwife still hasn't given it to me as I got it at my booking appt with Findlay!

I'm ok Tasha thanks, still no word from genetics so guess there won't be any results tonight now. I'm a total nervous wreck and just feel sick everytime the phone rings. It's got to the point I'm having to get Dave to text me before he phones so I know it's him. 

I'm lying on the sofa on my left side at the mo with a bottle of very dilute squash to keep hydrated after doing some washing earlier and ending up with yet another run of BH with some that were rather painful and going round into my back. Getting a bit fed up that anything I do other than lying/sitting down seems to set them off, stupid irritable uterus :dohh: Think my uterus needs an ASBO!


----------



## AP

Lottie they scare the tits out of me, did you have BH with Findlay? I dunno if I had them with Alex tbh, i prob thought it was baby stretching and making me feel sore and tight (like i thought with this baby!) :rofl:

I wish they would get in touch with you over the results , every waking day must be a weird one for you just now, i cant even begin to think how you are feeling.


----------



## Tasha

No fair, I want free prescriptions too :growlmad::haha:

Maybe time to press unfriend hun, she shouldnt be bothering you on a daily occurrence. 

Lottie, I have not my prescription stuff yet, I imagine it is cos they usually give it at the GP's here but they never thought I would stay pregnant long enough to give it, but now I am further on I see no but the consultant etc so no one to give it. 

I cant imagine what you are going through, is there any one around that can come spend some time with you tomorrow? I imagine the hours whilst dave is at work are the worst, waiting sorta on your own? 

Hope you can get your uterus an ASBO real soon :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

I had an irritable uterus with F too Sandi (my ctg print outs showed constant activity every time they did one), I had 38 of them in 45mins due to sorting the washing earlier. Even just standing up for more than 10 mins starts them off :wacko: 

No there's noone up here Tasha, my Mum is over 650 miles away and can't come up even if we get bad news due to her very poor health so I'm totally on my own. My next door neighbour is a star and has been through the wait and the decision process herself due to her angel daughter having a chromo issue but she's at work all day during the week :(


----------



## Tasha

Oh no :( I wish I wasnt so far away. :hugs:

650 miles away is pretty far, where does your Mum live?


----------



## Lottie86

Mum lives on the Isle of Portland in Dorset


----------



## Tasha

I am taking that that is near Weymouth? I went there on holiday, it is beautiful. Went up Portland Bill on the bus, not a good idea for someone who is scared of heights and other people driving, I was screaming. Beautiful views at the top though. I walked back down, no way was I getting on that bus again. :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Indeed it is :D Portland Bill is the lighthouse on Portland. I refuse point blank to drive onto Portland as no way on earth am I driving up that huuuuuuge steep hill to get to the top half of the island. There's hill starts and then there's that hill!


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, that is so true. I love it in dorset, you must love visiting your Mum! was it her that moved South or you North? So that is where you were looked after when pregnant with Findlay?


----------



## Lottie86

A bit of both! Mum and I are originally from Berkshire, I moved up to Leicester for uni, Mum moved down to Dorset and I met Dave through a mutual friend on a weekend away climbing in Wales during my first year at uni and then when I finished uni moved up to Aberdeenshire to live with him (he's born and bred Aberdeen). 

Yes from around 27 weeks I was looked after in Dorset and they did a fab job :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Cool, that sounds fab, but the distance must be hard :( :hugs: Sounds as if you and dave were meant to be :cloud9:

Matt's brother lives in Swanage, and I have family in Poole, Bournemouth etc so go that way lots :)

I am glad they looked after ya.


----------



## you&me

Morning everyone :wave:

Happy 39 weeks Sandi...you are more pregnant than I was with Amber!!! :happydance:

Hope your results come in today Lottie :flower:

How's you Tasha?

Hope things are okay Nic.

Olivia'smum, hope the bottle feeds increase soon for your LO.

Did I miss anyone?

I am still being paranoid...so bought and did my first ever digital test yesterday...it flashed up with 3+, so that is good right?...still no symptoms really, boobs are a tiny bit sore, but not sure if that is being pregnant or Amber being a bit more forceful with them!! :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Happy 39 Weeks Sandi!!! :happydance::happydance:


and I'm 24 weeks today! Woop woop! My first big milestone :D


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Happy 24 weeks Lottie!!!


----------



## Tasha

*Happy 24 Weeks Lottie* :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*Happy 39 Weeks Sandi* :happydance::happydance:​
Morning girls,

YAY for 24 weeks Lottie :thumbup: I hope today is a gentle day and that the phone doesnt ring too much. Oh and that the ASBO uterus behaves. :thumbup:

Sandi, I cant believe one week and one day you will be over due, so exciting. 

dani, that is a great sign hun. I know you are worried but I reckon this is a blue bump.

I am okay, just want these next few days to fly past, so then I can see my baby and just hope she is growing big.


----------



## AP

I guess there was nothing wrong with my cooker, it just needed warmed up? :rofl:
HAPPY 24 WEEKS LOTTIE!

Dani guessed my baby name yesterday aint she good :rofl: hunny digis r good. You know some say dont rely on them, in effect thats true, but when i had my last mc, it wouldnt even shify from 1-2 at 6-7 weeks. That was pretty much a sign for me. With Alex and baby, i tested every week with a digi after that :wacko:


----------



## Olivias_mum

Happy 39 weeks Sandi and Happy 24 weeks Lottie!! :D

Grace is on demand feeds and is all set to come home anytime between tomorrow and monday :D xxx


----------



## Tasha

YAY, clever Grace, fantastic news hun :cloud9: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AP

Jo thats FAAAAAAB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy3

Happy 39 weeks Sandi:happydance:

Happy 24 weeks Lottie:happydance:

Yay for Grace getting close to home!

I've been rooming in with Eilidh since saturday and today we are coming home:cloud9: She took a little while getting her weight gain steady and temp maintained but all set now:happydance:

you and me:hugs: I'd say the 3+ is a good sign and some people just dont get many symptoms


----------



## you&me

Go Grace...that is great news!! :happydance:

My lips are sealed Sandi :winkwink:

I kinda thought that on the digi, that if there was a problem then it wouldn't have shown 3+, or is that me being naive?...other than being super tired, I still have nada, zilch, nothing!!


----------



## you&me

Yay for Eilidh coming home :happydance:

These babies are doing great...and so are the mumma's :flower:


----------



## mummy3

I haven't seen any of the digis that do the ho many weeks you are here so haven't tested them but I've heard they can be misleading. More saying women were less than they thought and getting them all worried. Can you get an early scan to put your mind at rest? I know I was super worried until my scan at 7 weeks:hugs:

Super tired is a pretty good symptom too hun, make sure and get plenty rest:flower:


----------



## AP

Eilidh is coming home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## you&me

They will only do early scans here if there is history of early problems, or due to bleeding, I had an external scan at 6+3 with Amber after a huge red bleed which they put down to a threatened miscarriage, but her heartbeat was pretty clear on it...so unless anything happens I won't be scanned til about 12 weeks!!


----------



## Lianne1986

ok sorry in advance if i miss anyone but i have only had 3 hours sleep last - 

happy 39 weeks sandi
happy 24 weeks lottie

congrats on the 3+ dani

yay for the babies tht are coming home, im so so pleased for u xx :happydance:

and lottie im origianlly from leicestershire :)


----------



## AP

hmmmm more lil braxtons hicks I think tonight. Me no likey :cry: *I'M SCARED!!!!!!!*

Watching Alex tonight is mad, shes making good attempts to walk a few steps to her 




.....toys. As as i typed this she fell into her lil activity table, bust her nose :shock: and puked everywhere in shock :cry: Shes ok now and the bleeding stopped. :cry: Oh my god :cry:


----------



## Lianne1986

oh shit, i hope shes ok. bless her :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Oh no, poor Alex and poor you :hugs: it is a big shock when they do things like that and claret goes everywhere...I hope she is okay?

More than braxton hicks you think?


----------



## AP

:cry: i mean it wasnt a massive pouring bleed, i only had to wipe her nose, like, 3 times and it seems to have stopped. Should I be phoning a doc or something. Shes bloody back playing with the table :dohh:

This has never happened before i was s***ting it now im googling nosebleeds ffs


----------



## you&me

If she is back playing and seems okay in herself then I would just keep an eye on her...and if it starts to bleed again tip her head forwards, not backwards like they used to advise.


----------



## Lianne1986

It scarey isnt it hun :hugs:

u know those plastic see-saw things u get in the garden? tyler & jamie-leigh were playin with one of those, and jamie-leigh got off n the end went up n wacked tyler on his nose, it wouldnt stop, it was pouring with blood. i thought hed broke his nose :dohh:

tyler suffers with nose bleeds anyway, just for no reason, it gets to the point he as to have cream otherwise it has to be culterised? but he has to have his adenoids out in april & his tonsils, and have another nw set of grommits in :dohh:

it doesnt sound like alexs was too bad, but ust keep an eye on her.


----------



## AP

Jesus all im doing is panicking, bumps up to something, feels really low :/ oh im so teary. Was gonna watch mondays OBEM but i think i will pass right now lol


----------



## you&me

Mondays OBEM was an emotional one :nope: 

Are you still having pains?


----------



## AP

Just odd kicks down there and slight tightenings, dont think its anything to write home about though.


----------



## Olivias_mum

oh no Sandi, im so paranoid about olivia bumping herself, how is Alex now? 

Grace is officially coming home tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## AP

Olivias_mum said:


> oh no Sandi, im so paranoid about olivia bumping herself, how is Alex now?
> 
> Grace is officially coming home tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

OMG!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you!!!!!! How are you feeling, you're gonna have two at home!!!!!!!!!! Well done Jo, honestley you are so strong to have gone throught it all twice and with a scary journey even before you hit neonatal again. :hugs:


----------



## Olivias_mum

Its like the day before christmas!!lol! Nervous, excited, scared, bit of everything! thank you Sandi, its been soo hard..never doing it again!xxx


----------



## Tasha

So pleased for you girls getting to take your girls home, how exciting. 

Sandi, I hope you are okay now. :hugs:

dani, with the digital's and my miscarriages they either never made it to 3+ or so slow at the HCG rising that it was weeks past it was meant to be, so a 3+ now is a fantastic sign :thumbup:

I am off to bed now, in an odd mood tonight think it is a mix of sharing Honey's story with the local newspaper, worried about Bubble's growth and this stupid period like pains. Night all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinsmom

Hi everyone,
Hope you don't mind I have been taking a look at the posts in this thread lately. The reaon being, I had my babies at 27 weeks and 5 days and spent 4 months in the NICU. I am thinking about whether i would want to have more babies in the future but am terrified that I could have another premmie that would lead to another long stay in the NICU. not sur I could mentally do it again.

I had the babies in October, so we won't be trying (if we do) for a while. But it's a constant thing that I think/obsess about. You stories have helped open the possibility in my mind that there is the chance to have a term baby. At my 6 week check up, I had asked my doctor the chance of having another premm and he said he would watch us just as closely as he did with the twins. which was great as we had rotating cervical scans and ultrasounds every 2 weeks.

Just wanted to let you all know I was out here following your stories and if you dont mind I will check back in sometimes for inspiration. I haven't introduced my premmies yet on the other thread, which I need to do, I think a large part of me still isn't ready to relive it.

Congratulations to everyone for making It another day, week or month being pregnant and thank you for sharing your inspirational stories


----------



## AP

@twinsmom im glad this thad can be of inspiration for you. Having a preemie, to start with, can really change your mindset. i always wanted more than one child but when Alex was born at first I was like "no way, Alex needs me"
Feelings change, confidence changes and you see how others manage too. :)
(Alex was 27+4 btw, im 39 weeks now :D )

and look at olivias_mum. shes just done the whole neonatal thing twice over in a very short time!


----------



## Lianne1986

how are u and alex toda sandi x


----------



## AP

hey sweets
we r ok. Alex slept fine and. dont have as many tightenings, i just hurt :rofl:
Neonatals just phoned and pissed me off, they wanna see alex on the 13th for her two year check up. 
I asked them why so early? :dohh: they just said "we discussedit and thought we'll just see her now" 

i"m like"im due another baby next week and you said 5-6 months we'd do this"

She said " we can do anotherin september if needs be?"

bloody stupid if u ask me, i said ok bash on then.... but now im sitting thinking its gonna upset me...

i dont expect alex pass anythng


----------



## Lottie86

I'd just refuse to take her. They wouldn't expect a newborn to pass a 6 month development check so why should they expect an 18 month old to pass the development check for a 2yr old?!


----------



## indy and lara

What a lot of nonsense Sandi. Emma is 21 months and I don't imagine she would pass much of a 2 year test. Why on earth would you want to do it early? I would just cancel closer to the time tbh- new baby, not convenient, etc. Don't put yourself into a situation that you know is going to upset you.


----------



## Olivias_mum

Hi everyone, just to let youa ll know, Grace came home at 11am this morning, Shes 5lb 1 now :) When i phoned this morning the nurse said she couldnt come home because the consultant wasnt happy with her weight gain, so i was like oh no your joking and she said yeah im joking come and get her :D lol 

Olivia has been great, really curious but really gentle with her 

Im glad all the babas are still cooking!! xx


----------



## AP

We have thought of the positives to this. Perhaps we might get early intervention if needed? Ive always worried we arent being offered help we need, whether it be sppech, physio etc, maybe this could push it?

Alex seen this coming i tell you. Explains hsr crazyness this week.

Jo it must be magic having them together :cloud9:


----------



## Lottie86

Yay for Grace getting home this morning :happydance: It must be brilliant to be at home with them both :cloud9:



I just really can't figure out their reasoning Sandi as Alex will be doing absolutely tons more in 6 months than she is now (after all look at all the things she's started doing just in the past week!) just like every other child develops lots in this time as they can't expect her to be doing what a 2 year old does 6 months before she reaches that stage. Madness I tell you madness!


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi if u really dont want her to go, dont take her, 6 months is a long time to a child, but like u said she could get the help she needs (if she needs any) now rather than in 6 months. hugs x


----------



## JJ_Buck

Good news all round ladies! Congrats on being home Grace and Eilidh, yay for the 3+ youandme, happy 39 weeks Sandi and 24 weeks Lottie! 2 more weeks until 24 for me, time is dragging sooo slowly!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope everyone has a good evening :flower:


----------



## nkbapbt

Congrats on the beautiful girlie babies coming home today! :hugs:

Happy 24 weeks Lottie (again!)

Sandi....I hope Gaga is feelin' better! 

you&me - 3+ sounds really positive. 

Lianne - Hope Jaiden is well.

Tasha - I hope you are well!

I hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## AP

Nic how r u doing sweets, ur v. Quiet x x


----------



## Lianne1986

Jaiden is great thank u. hes 6 weeks old now, time is flying by. hes gettin big now too. gettin him weighed at 9am xx


----------



## Olivias_mum

Grace has been takeing about an ounce of milk every 1 to 2 hours, :( ! Have been up all night and Olivia is wakeing up so not planning on getting any sleep now until tonight (hopefully!) OH is still in bed..the lazy bugger lol Did you all use a bouncy chair when your babas come home from NICU?
Im not sure if we can use it or not :S

Ohh i have the community childrens nurses coming today between 9.30 and 2.00, never had them when Olivia was born so dont really know what to expect, hope there not like the HV lol 
xx


----------



## AP

We did jo? In fact they actively encouraged us to bring one into NICU so i imagine its fine :)


----------



## Olivias_mum

I was thinking its probs ok, theres quite a few babies on nicu with bouncy chairs but it says from 6lbs on the box!? Not sure what difference being 5lb or 6lb would make tbh! 

xx


----------



## Lianne1986

when tyler was born i used once straight away and he was 5lb. so i imagine its ok xx


----------



## AP

HAPPY 25 WEEKS NIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm intrigued as to how you are doing, i will have to take a nose at your blog :jo:


----------



## AP

How are we all doing?

Tasha I know its not long til your scan on Sunday, I am so hoping theres been improvement on the size side. :hugs:

Lottie, I really, really hope your results come through. Like. Now. The time taken is soooo not fair now.

JJ well done on reaching 22 weeks. I dont know why but theres something about that number I liked!

you&me any morning sickness yet? I thought I was gonna get away with it too, but well and truely cursed myself, I had the worst morning sickness :dohh: So hard with a baby!!!

Lianne how did the weigh in go with the wee man?

I've just evicted myself from the living room. Alex is getting cheekier. Keeps handing me the remote so I'll put the music channels on. I'm refusing now, because shes doing it morning noon and night now. 

I put Playhouse Disney on, clearly shes that bloody bored of it, because she fell asleep, and she never sleeps at this time :shock: there goes my routine today!

I'm waiting on Neonatal calling me, I want them to investigate Alex's 'reflux' further and I'm not going to the GP because I know they tend to be as much use as a chocolate fireguard. :grr: 

Alex was sick again last night - now it seems shes never sick in the day but vomits at night just when we put her in the cot. I have absolutley NO idea why. It almost seems like habit now. I am splitting her meds now to 1/2 her dose in the morning and 1/2 at night to see if it will help the situation. My friend says she needs to do that with her 27 weeker.


I keep meaning to update Alex's blog before I go into labour. So much has changed with her and i dont want the new arrival to cloud the memories!!!


----------



## Lottie86

happy 25 weeks nic!!


----------



## Tasha

Happy 25 weeks Nic :happydance:​
Jo, I am sure if you are with her it is fine :thumbup:

Lianne I cant believe that he is six weeks already, that has flown. I hope he was a good weight this morning. 

JJ, yay on the 22 weeks. You must be due around the same time as me? 

Lottie, I keep you in my thoughts all the time. I wish it would hurry up for you.

Sandi, doing more testing sounds like a good idea, like I said before you know Alex better than anyone else. Plus your instincts are telling you that its something else. A blog now would be good, also I dunno if you have a timer on your camera, but a photo of the three of you (plus bump) is quite a nice idea too. I love looking at all the photos of my family before our new additions arrive.

Amy, I hope Eilidh is settling at home okay.

dani, fingers crossed for lots of symptoms now.

I am petrified of Sunday, I can see/feel when laying down that very little has changed, I know people will say that oh you cant tell but I knew before my anomaly scan that she was gonna be little, I said as much before the scan, so I do know, iykwim? But what will happen if she isnt growing or getting the stuff she needs, I am 22 weeks.

Sorry if I forgot anyone. :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Alex is hilarious and I love when you post pics of her she's always got such a cheeky expression on her face!! It won't be long before she can work out how to get the music channels herself I'm sure and then you'll never get any peace from them :haha: 

It def doesn't sound like reflux with the fact it's only at night when she goes to bed, that's why I wondered about adenoids as a girl I was at school withs little girl had issues with them and used to be sick some nights and apparently also snores a bit too due to them. 

Findlay was funny with the tv last night as I was in the kitchen sorting washing and when I popped through into the lounge to check on him Cbeebies had finished for the night so it was the red screen of death and he was sitting in his seat watching it with a huge smile on his face. Bless, only he could find a red screen so exciting :haha:


Still no results and if they don't ring in the next 3hrs and 30mins then we won't hear anything until Monday (24+5) at the earliest. I'm trying to remain as positive as I can but part of me is starting to get more than a little bit twitchy that either the cells aren't growing properly (although I'd have thought they would have contacted us if that was the case to get another amnio done) or that something has shown up on the test and they are rerunning it before contacting us. 


Tasha: I hope the time doesn't seem to drag too much between now and Sunday for you and that the scan gives you a bit of reassurance that baby has been growing better since the last scan :hugs::hugs:


Lianne: What does Jaiden weigh now?


----------



## AP

Lottie. Phone them. Now. :telephone:
_(well, only if you want to like)_

I am laughing out loud at the red screen :rofl:

Alex has stopped battering me with the remote, shes now awake and its Gaga's Top 10 on MTV Hits _(as opposed to MTV the Teen Pregnancy Channel ) _ So she is in a trance. I'm acually not kidding, she is possessed by Gaga.

I've decided on 4 more tattoos :dohh: I only said one - being babys name (which I'm going to ask Alparens mister to draw up for me), but ive decided on 3 more - 
The lyrics to Snow Patrols Run, and two tiny characters, one rainforest one for baby and one of a cartoon lady gaga for alex :rofl: Those will be hidden i think :rofl: I generally like black tattoos.
I think I will play it by ear, go for the appointment and go all guns blazing if they dare think she can do what a 2 year old can.


----------



## Tasha

Yea, I would probably ring them hun. But obviously understand if you cant/dont want to.

Bless Findlay and Alex, they are both AMAZING!!! So, so cute.

How is Alex's hearing Sandi, does she snore?

Thank you Lottie. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Those pictures werent there when I read the first time were they? 

That is such a great idea. Love it. do you have other tats?

I have two atm. One which is black detailing with one blue butterfly (for Morgan), and three pink butterflies (Naomi-Mae, Honey and Kaysie), so will need to add a fifth butterfly eventually. I also have Honeys name in a pink star on the base of my back, gonna get the words Never Say Goodbye between my shoulders, then have seven yellow stars going down my spine to Honey's star. Then that is it, no more, ever. :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Tasha she doesnt snore loudly, but yes, you can hear her often enough. Sometimes you can hear her outside her room. I am definatley going to mention the adenoids to the neonatal, and explain that its not something I have googled, but something thats been suggested several times now.


----------



## Tasha

Sounds like a good plan hun. :thumbup: I hope they call you back soon x


----------



## AP

Tasha said:


> Those pictures werent there when I read the first time were they?

No you need to go to Specsavers :rofl: Just kidding i edited that.



> That is such a great idea. Love it. do you have other tats?

Its not for the Lady Gaga aspect really, but just a lil character that means something. Shes grinning at Poker Face as I type this, its crazy :rofl: And of course the rainforest thing for baby. But I might hold off on that until baby grows up and has her own lil personality!

*I have two plain black gheckos, Tasha, one climbing my wrist and one on my tummy, which thankfully hasnt stretched and theres no stretchies near it yet!.
*I have Alex in a tribal font on my hand (aka Cheryl Cole/Jeremy Kyle Guest position :haha:) https://www.cafepress.co.uk/scorpionsamore.68694546
*and erm, a thing, on er, my back.....less about that the better ;)


Tasha Ive seen pics of your tatt and i adore it, I really do!


----------



## you&me

Lottie are you able to ring in and see if they have any news before the weekend?

Tasha, I hope the scan shows bubble has grown some, to put your mind at rest a little.

Good on getting Alex seen Sandi, they need to sort something out for her, and you.

Tiredness here...that is it!!!

Ohhhh, I have about 16 tattoos..they are a bit addictive :blush:


----------



## AP

:grr: :grr: I called neonatal, they meant to be ringing me back but no sign, im on the brink of tears tbh because i feel like i have no-one. They are shit. Sorry but the after care is!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sandi, keep ringing. I love the tattoos, you have.

Thank you dani, tiredness is a great symptom.


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: sandi.

Jaiden is now 8lb 15oz. i have a piglet lol he is takin 3oz of milk every 3 hours, she sed he shud be able to go 4hrs now. cuz in the night i get no mre than 2 hours sleep in a row :dohh: and i dont get to sleep in the day cuz i have Jamie-Leigh home, apart from when she goes to pre-school for just 2 and a half hours a day. and i have no family or friends nr by :dohh:
she sed i cud try n give him a late feed at night of the hungrier baby milk to try n make him go a bit longer, but if hes happy then so am i, and im fine with him havin feeds 3 hourly if hes ok. yes i would like more sleep but ya know. thats motherhood lol

he is 2nd centile for weight, 25th for HC & 9th for height x she was really pleased with him. 

:hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Awww fab weight :) He sounds all in proportion. :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

hes long & skinny. i hope im reading the chart right :haha: i know for def hes on the 2nd centil for weoght cuz she told me tht bit :rofl:


----------



## Olivias_mum

Oh my days, i forgot how tireing having a newborn in the house is and its only been one day! Olivia cries if we leave the room with grace lol! She literally goes nuts, she wont touch her but she just wants her near her and if we try to tale her somwhere else in the house shes goes nuuts!
Have you got your results yet Lottie? I really hope they hurry up if you havent and that everything is ok

xx


----------



## AP

lottieeeeeeee r u ok? gimmee a text if u need to xxxx


----------



## AP

How is she still in there? HOW?!?!?!?!!?!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: are you thinking over due hun?


----------



## you&me

I bet you go overdue Sandi :haha:


----------



## AP

I think so too:dohh: :happydance: 

I've decided I'll go for the sweep on Tuesday :argh: Don't fancy it much.

DH is a bookie so heres hopin I go on Grand National :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: - For Sandi :hugs:

thought id share this with u :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







smiler.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AP

Jaidens growing up - so, so so quick!


----------



## Tasha

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9::cloud9: Jaiden is sooooo cute. I wish I could have cuddles


----------



## Lianne1986

i'll parcel him up ao u can have cuddles and i can have a decent nights sleep :rofl:

btw im just kidding haha dnt want social knockin on me door :haha:


----------



## Tasha

LMAO, love that you have to do a btw I am joking statement. Wont tell them about the pm you just sent asking for my address and the advice on whether to bubble wrap him or not :winkwink::haha:

Disclaimer: I am of course joking :thumbup:

I actually have not held another baby other than Kaysie since Honey was born, I just sort of subconsciously avoided it, been around them but not helped. Guess I will be facing my fears later this year when I become an auntie for the first time.

I am so scared for tomorrow. How are you all?


----------



## AP

:hugs: I couldnt even hold babies before Alex. I thought they were "too small"
:dohh: :rofl: who would have thought id be holding even smaller babies one day!!!! I think the last baby I held was 25weekers Holly? (I last held Lotties Findlay tbh but I dont say hes a baby!!!! :p)

I really, really hope tomorrow brings some better, reassuring news Tasha xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha

I bet newborns, and like 0-3 months must seem huge now? How big do your reckon your LO is going to be?

Thank you hun, it means a lot :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> (I last held Lotties Findlay tbh but I dont say hes a baby!!!! :p)

Findlay says thank you for not calling him a baby!! :D

Please excuse any dodgy typing I'm trying to type lying down on my left side with Findlay cuddled up to me holding my hand (he's got a nasty cough hence not being in bed yet as he's feeling a bit sorry for himself). Nearly wet myself laughing earlier as he was lying on my tummy and bumpity kicked *really* hard and he got a look of total horror on his face and rolled off me :haha::haha:

I'd never held a baby at all before Findlay. In fact I think I've only held one baby since I had Findlay and I was so confused when Freya's Mum handed her to me as there were no tubes to worry about and she had normal muscle tone and allsorts, totally unchartered territory for me lol. I'm so intrigued what it might be like to have a 'normal' wireless baby that eats.

I've got absolutely everything crossed for you here Tasha for tomorrow xxx


----------



## AP

Lottie ur my text buddy btw its decided u can announce bambino on here :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

OOOOOO thank you! :D


----------



## Lottie86

Btw can you please pass the message to your bump that they may get a sweep on Tuesday but they are not to arrive until Thursday as then they will be overduuuuuuuuuuuuue lol!! I'm unbelievably excited that it looks like you'll go overdue :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AP

Yeah i want the overdue status, rather than the preemie one everyone seems to want these days :dohh: cause its cool or something??? Or maybe they just like the adjusted age tickers :dohh:


----------



## Lottie86

I still can't believe someone said on my status tonight _"Not long now though... It will be over soon!"  _ It had better bloody not be!!!


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> I still can't believe someone said on my status tonight _"Not long now though... It will be over soon!"  _ It had better bloody not be!!!

oh. my. god :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Just shocking.

Happy Mother's Day girls :hugs:


----------



## AP

happy mothers day everyone. 

tasha best of luck for today, you get to see ur lil girly on mothers day too :cloud9:

i got bugger all from alex, not aftwr the lovely disney princess flowers like last year :haha: il go buy myself some :rofl:

fathers day is gonna be, er, empty, sunshine ;)


----------



## AP

Right, I'm gonna have a wee rant. Before I crack up. Hormonal much?

MIL was on the phone and she mentioned her holiday was 2 days after the last day I could have baby. I mean, whats that got to do with me dear? We aren't having visitors. End of. And shes nooooo way exception to that rule, in fact shes the reason for it.
So obviously DH hasnt told her like he said he promised.

I appreciate its his family but then this is mine, and if anyone dares ruin it , i will ruin it for them.


----------



## you&me

Happy mother's day everyone :flower:

I hope the scan went well Tasha.

I loved you status message about no visiting Sandi...and intend to do the very same, when I had Amber everyone wanted to come out of the woodwork...just to see the baby, they had no interest in me in the slightest, they wanted watering and entertaining...and surprise surprise we haven't seen a few of them since those first few weeks...so I completely think you are doing the right thing...have you asked your hubby if he has told his mum yet?


----------



## AP

He said he had, but he also said in a text just now



> i will warn my mum again when you are present

(bit hard considering i wont see the woman for at least the next month)

Honestly, this is no word of a lie, it means so much to me that divorce papers will appear if he allows anything like that to happen. I know thats harsh Danielle but i believe part of alexs birth was down to the circumstances of our relationship at the time so anything else would totally make me walk. xxxxxx


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Maybe persuade him to call her tonight and put it into the conversation when you are in the room, so you can hear it being said...then when baby comes, turn off phones and leave answerphone messages saying 'mum is fine, baby is fine, thanks for calling but we are using this time to settle in as a family'.

Then stick notes on the doors saying 'piss off, if we wanted you to visit then we will let you know!!'

Does his mum live locally?

Be back in a min...gotta wash this blue hair dye off!! :haha:


----------



## AP

bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue! ohhhhhhhhhhhhh pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## you&me

:rofl: it's just the base colour, cosmic blue, like a bluey black...needed to get it on the hair today as got hairdressers next saturday, decided to have my punk emo style cut back in...and am getting electric blue stripes :happydance: so will post pics then.

I was red all through pregnancy with Amber, and am fed up with the same dark red now!!


----------



## Lottie86

You tell them Sandi!!! I wish my OH would listen about visitors, I'll get no such luck as he doesn't see any issue with his Dad coming to visit _whilst I'm still in the hospital_ :wacko::wacko: so no way am I going to get away with even a few days at home without his entire family coming round :growlmad:
Ah well wouldn't it be a shame if the baby wanted to be fed whilst they were here so I had to disappear off upstairs with the baby :haha: Tbh part of the reason I'm so determined to directly breastfeed this time is to avoid the 'can I give the baby a bottle' from his family as I don't want anyone else feeding them as I've been deprived of it with Findlay and woe betide anyone who tries to take feeding away from me!

I don't understand why people want to come and see babies as soon as they get home, after all it's not like people have never seen a baby before :shrug:



I got a card today from Findlay (didn't get one last year on my 1st Mother's day :cry:) due to constantly reminding Dave about it and when we went out yesterday I saw a gorgeous orchid so I told Dave that Findlay was getting it for me for Mother's day lol.


----------



## Lottie86

you&me said:


> Then stick notes on the doors saying 'piss off, if we wanted you to visit then we will let you know!!'

:rofl::rofl: Love it!!


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> Ah well wouldn't it be a shame if the baby wanted to be fed whilst they were here so I had to disappear off upstairs with the baby :haha: Tbh part of the reason I'm so determined to directly breastfeed this time is to avoid the 'can I give the baby a bottle' from his family as I don't want anyone else feeding them as I've been deprived of it with Findlay and woe betide anyone who tries to take feeding away from me!

this almost one of the only reasons i am going to breastfeed to start with. How sad is it that it comes down to that :nope::dohh:

She even knows Alex is beginning walking. He told me he didnt tell her too :dohh: idiot. Its not the fact she knows but the fact he said he wasnt going to tell her. Thats just playing us off each other!


----------



## Lottie86

It's tempting if uninvited visitors turn up to tell them they can't come in as you've got no wrapping paper and sweets, when they look confused tell them that if baby is going to be treated like a game of pass the parcel she might as well be wrapped up like the parcel!!


----------



## AP

Now theres a comeback, thank you Lottie, I wish I had that one when I was dragged through to Airdrie to play that game with ALex :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Can you tell I've spent aaaaaages getting cross in advance this time :haha:


----------



## you&me

That was one of the reasons I breastfed Amber...and as selfish as this sounds, but I wanted her to be all mine :blush: So by breastfeeding her it pretty much made sure she was dependent on me, and only I could see to the majority of her needs...it made me feel like she needed me...after Reagan it felt for so long like I had to share her with everyone, nurses, doctors, friends and family all wanting to see the 'small baby, because they had never seen one so small'.

Gawd, I sound like a right fruitloop!!


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: ladies.

Im lucky, Chris wasthe one in this house tht decided we were having NO visitors until we were ready.


----------



## Lottie86

Does anyone know if they routinely check your cervix length at growth scans or if the consultant has to request it to be done?


----------



## you&me

Lottie, I'm not sure about in Scotland, but when I had my 4 weekly growth scans they didn't check my cervix length that I was aware of.


----------



## Lottie86

Thanks, I was just wondering as I was going to ask the consultant when I next see her if they can check my cervical length in light of my bloomin uterus playing up but wasn't sure if it was done anyway with a growth scan.


----------



## you&me

I am sure if you ask the consultant then whilst they are scanning you they should be able to do it?

I don't think they ever did it on me because there wasn't a need, Reagan was premature because of PET not because I laboured or had an IC, or unknown reason.

I hope they are going to give me the same care plan this time as I had last time...if not I am going to create havoc :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

I think at my hospital it's just a sonographer who does growth scans and then you go and see the consultant afterwards but I'll definately ask.

My cervix had totally effaced by 33 weeks last time but it didn't dilate at all (apparently my lower uterus was poorly formed so not sure if that's why no dilation??) but we have no idea at what point it started to efface and my midwife said to me at the time that you usually start to efface earlier in subsequent pregnancies so that plus my uterus being a bit on the overactive side and the feeling of pressure I get when I stand is making me want to get them to keep an eye!


----------



## AP

At my 20 week scan i didnt even ask and the dude checked my cervix. But it was a tummy scan so not so accurate. All my other scans included an internal cervix scan , surely they could do it, doesnt take that long!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much for the good luck girls. 

I really dont have many word at all. But am so glad I have you girls :hugs:

Lottie I am just gonna reply on fb hun :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Thanks hun, much appreciated. 

Sending you all the love and positive thoughts I can xxx :friends::friends:


----------



## Lottie86

That's me just booked another private scan for Friday at 17:50 to check if Bumpity has grown/how much she's grown since my last scan as if the NHS aren't going to book me in for any growth scans until after they've got the genetics results I could be waiting a while to get a scan even if they get those results early this week and I'm going to go nuts not knowing what's going on with her growth. Luckily the office Babybond use when they come to Aberdeen is right by Dave's work so he can come along too and 'meet' Bumpity which will be fab!


----------



## AP

aw tasha, i wish i had the right words for you, however i will say one thing - all this fighting, all this instinct, its gonna pay off. i just feel it.

lottie the aberdeen lot are the same folk who do livingston too :) u'll prob get the same sonographer as i did then!


----------



## Lottie86

Oooo yay so it will be the same lady who did my anomaly scan then (Sonia) as I had that done at Livingston :thumbup: She was soooooo nice to me about everything.


----------



## AP

yeah they jump on a train i hear, thats what the reception bird told us, she was resxheduling aberdeen ladies because of the awfl snow at xmas, thats how i knew.


----------



## you&me

I want s scan...so I at least know there is a baby in there!! :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Are you going to book an early scan or will you manage to be good and hold out until your dating scan?


----------



## AP

oh nooo sweep tomorrow nooooo :shock: :dohh:
i mean the midwife looks a bit like leeanne battersby....


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: at Leanne Battersby giving you a sweep :haha:

I have an emergency GP appointment at 10.40, they asked me what it was for so I just said its personal, I didnt want a receptionist (not thing against them btw) that it wasnt an emergency.


----------



## AP

its got bugger all to do with them anyway, but im glad you have an appointment hun. I seriously hope this will set the ball rolling xxxxx


----------



## Tasha

I know, I always find it really odd that they would ask. Thank you. :hugs:

How are you and Gaga today?


----------



## AP

Tasha they ask me too. I dont mind if its about Alex because it means they will do their best to help (alex is pretty famous down there :rofl:) but i hate that they even dare ask about me, its so rude. When I was pregnant with Alex I used to just say "look if you dont have an appointment i will phone the midwife/hospital" and they used to panic for some reason and get me an appointment :haha:

I really hope the doc can do more for you.Please don't let them make you wait around. Tell them everything, about the previous scans and dropping centiles. 

We are fine. Alex's mothers day present came late (once David finished work :haha:)
We had been arguing about MIL yesterday.....so I think he was wanting to cheer me up. This included a yes when i asked him"oh can i paint your toes?"

he now has glittery nail varnish on his toes, but i never told you that........


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> he now has glittery nail varnish on his toes, but i never told you that........

*snigger* :haha::haha: You do realise that I'll be thinking of that next time I see you both at Dona's :haha:



Really hope the gps can be of some help Tasha or can at least chase up the consultant for you. Did Babybond email the scan report to your consultant or just send a copy to your gp?


----------



## AP

yeah, we're matching now lottie ;)


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: at the toe nails. I quite often do Matt's barbie pink, but ssssh. :haha:

I am glad, it is not just me that gets annoyed with it, it confuses me, cos how is a receptionist qualified to say who needs an emergency appointment or not? I will tell them everything :thumbup:

Lottie, sent to my Gp cos I put them as the point of contact, the amount of times I have seen the antenatal team lose stuff that came via mail, I thought it better to go the GP who can fax it straight through if need be. :thumbup:


----------



## you&me

Lottie86 said:


> Are you going to book an early scan or will you manage to be good and hold out until your dating scan?

I am going to hold out til my dating scan I think :thumbup: had those pulling feelings in tummy this morning and a bit of nausea...so feeling a bit better!!

I hope you get on okay at the GP's Tasha, refuse to move until they do something.


----------



## Lianne1986

hope ur ok tasha, xx


----------



## Mumof42009

:hugs::hugs: Tasha x
SB nice to see you still here :hugs: nice big overdue 10 pounder:flower:

Hope everybody else is doing ok and bumps all still cooking, babies are all doing well :hugs: to everybody x


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls,

I thought I would pop on to let any of you that are on my facebook, and didnt see my status (which I put up cos I didnt want people to worry given whats going on) know, I deactivated last night for a bit. I just need to protect myself for a bit, I am so grateful for the support from my friends on there, but as a whole it makes me feel worse, so time out is what I need.

The same goes for here for a bit, I end up feeling worse (not that is not a fab forum as you all know) because my head just isnt in the right place right now, I am so scared.

I will still be using this thread (that is if you dont mind???), because I feel as if you girls can get some/most/all of my anxieties, worries, wont say stupid things etc, even if I dont 'belong' here.

Thank you so much for always being here :hugs:


----------



## AP

Tasha your lil home is here ;)


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: Sandi, true.

40 weeks tomorrow Sandi. Eeee, so excited for you.

I am 23 weeks today, which actually makes me feel worse not better, but will probably text you why, cos it is a bit stupid.

How are you?


----------



## Mumof42009

Tasha massive :hugs: 

I don't belong hear anymore but just pop in to see how you all are :hugs: x


----------



## Lottie86

Tasha: I'm glad you'll still pop in on here, you belong here. Sorry that being 23 weeks is making you feel worse not better :hugs: I'm glad that the hospital were good yesterday and have referred you to fetal med for them to keep a close eye on you xx


Sandi: OMG 2 days until you are overduuuuuuuue!!


----------



## AP

I'm ok Tasha. Was gonna get a rainforest swing today but phoned the woman and its been taken. £20 it was, almost new aaaaarrrrgggghhh :grr:

Got my sweep today i am dreading it :rofl:

I'm getting to the "everyones had their baby but me" stage. I dont mind, in fact the later the better because of MIL. Everyones skipping the queue, all my mates, who would have thought it!!


----------



## Lottie86

Oooo good luck with the sweep! That's fantastic timing for your MILs holiday as it means you get even longer without her, yay!! :haha:


----------



## AP

her holibags are the 22nd, the latest i have is the 20th. so the later the better, less complaining ;)


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls. :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: Mumof4, I have had lots of loses if you ever want/need to talk. :hugs:

How dare it be taken? :rofl: Ooooh a sweep, I have never had one, you will have to describe it to us :haha: Fingers crossed LO stays in until 42 weeks then, that is a sentence I have never written before. 

Lottie, how are you? I think of you so much. How is Findlay?

You know I wonder if everyone thinks I am over reacting, but I cant help it at all, placental insufficiency, problems with organs due to brain sparing are all part of why H grew her wings, so it freaks me out, makes me think it is gonna happen again, keep trying to tell myself that it was cos it was all undetected, but it isnt much reassurance.


----------



## Lottie86

\\:D/ Is she the sort that even if you don't answer the phone will sit and leave long rambling messages on the answer machine complaining?


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: Matt's Nan did that once, took up the whole tape :haha: luckily no tape any more, so Sandi's MIL can leave one as long as she like :haha:


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks Tasha same to you hun if you ever need anything just pm :hugs: x


----------



## Lottie86

I'm not too bad thanks Tasha, I'm trying to forget about the amnio results as much as I can for now as I'm slowly driving myself insane constantly carrying the phone around the house just in case it rings. 
After our chat about measurements the other night I booked myself in for a 4D growth scan with Babybond for Friday evening as I totally freaked out _(not your fault at all btw after all I did say I wanted to know)_ as I don't think I'd fully understood just how low on the centiles Bumpity is (if she's even on one), now I understand why the sonographer had the face she did at my anomaly scan. I stupidly googled that night too and google was really not my friend when it comes to growth probs where the head is being restricted too :cry: 
I googled yesterday to find out who the fetal med consultant is for my maternity hospital to ask my consultant if she could refer me to see them in light of measurements and turns out my consultant is one of the fetal med consultants so that's 'handy' at least.


----------



## Tasha

Oh sweetie, I am so sorry, I am praying that Bumpity has put on masses of weight, length, everything. When was your scan done, gestation? The things I have read about symmetrical small for gestational age, say that it could be that baby is just small. 

I know that is no comfort to you though :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

It was 22+3. Unfortunately chromosome abnormalities and my medical condition can both cause severe early onset iugr and chromosome abnormalities tend to cause it to be symmetrical which I don't think is helping my stress levels. I asked the sonographer at the scan if it could be that baby is just small and she said not with measurements like those and that there will be an underlying reason for it and we'd just have to wait for the amnio results to come back to find out if the genetic issue is the likely cause or not :nope: 

I'm really hoping Fridays scan brings good news (I'm praying that part/all of the problem was clots starting in the placenta limiting blood flow and that the clexane has helped and so she is now growing better) whether that be she's had a huge growth spurt since the last scan or even just that she hasn't fallen any further behind as I'm stressing so much that if she turns up anytime soon she's going to be too small for them to help her as they'll never be able to get lines or tubes in her :cry:

Did Babybond give you any idea of fetal weight or are Bubble and Bumpity too small for that at the mo?


----------



## Tasha

Oh Lottie, I wish there was more that I could do to reassure you, because I do know the praying that shew hasn't got smaller. It is so unfair that you are having to go through this worry. I will pray that it was the placenta and the clexane has sorted it! 

They did give me an idea, and it is the reason why I am bothered about being 23 weeks. You see I found out that two hospitals within the trust I am at (Imperial, London) accept from 23 weeks, great, except that Bubble isn't near the important 500 grams, it bothers me that should they decide that this week or the next few weeks that they need to get her out, that then because of he size/weight they won't be a lot they can do. Does that make sense to you? Cos it seems stupid and irrational to me, but pregnancy makes me that way. Lol. 

Lottie I have everything crossed that Friday brings good news, and they will be able to say Bumpity is over that 500grams.

The hugest hugs x


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: to tasha & lottie

Sandi, its ur due date 2moro :happydance: how are u doin? hows alex? x

you&me how are u? x


----------



## AP

Im gonna curl up n hide :argh: 

Had my sweep she basically done an internal stretching my cervix. Wasnt fun. Dont like thaaaaaat!

She said my cervix is still quite far bk but baby is very very low. But i looked at my notes and im less engaged? I take it engagement changes all the tine and going by Alex she never did engage til my waters were broken in theatre. :shrug:

She realised I havent a clue what to expect anymore even although its my second. :dohh:

I was shopping about 2 hours ago and was in agony. Couldnt walk. Honest i was tip toeing and biting my nails, petrified!



Il reply later to everyone, right now im gonna curl up and sleep :/


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Tasha and Lottie. 

Sandi, good luck hun, sweep sounds painful!

You and me, hows it going? Any new symptoms?

Lianne, wow he's very cute!:hugs:

Eilidh's doing good, she's colicky so not much sleep, weight gain is good now and she's very shouty:haha:

Got some problems with Anja though. She's stoped growing like my son:cry: We still don't know whats causing his dwarfism and his weak bones and it looks like Anja has whatever it is. She's not even on the charts now. Thankfully we have a geneticist already doing tests on my son but its taking forever to get a diagnosis.


----------



## you&me

I am doing okay thanks Lianne, super super tired :flower:

Hope you're all okay? x


----------



## Lianne1986

all ok here. im just super tired too lol

Jaiden feeds every 3 hours, so by the time hes fed & changed i prob get about 2 hours. in 1 night i get between 4 & 6 hours sleep. 

sandi - rest rest rest! :hugs:

:hugs: mummy3

you&me :hugs: i think the tiredness in pregnncy is the worst thing u can have, i hated it. i wa ssick the whole pregnancy i was glad the tiredness didnt last. oh apart from SPD the tiredness is the worst lol


----------



## mummy3

I'm with you, the tiredness is awful during pregnancy, add to that insomnia:nope: 

Lianne we're feedind every 2/3 hours also:hugs: Won't last forever:sleep:


----------



## you&me

:hugs:'s everyone.

Other than the tiredness, still nada, still not feeling pregnant yet :shrug:

Did the midwife have a guess at when you will go into labour Sandi?

:flower: Tasha.

Hope you're okay Lottie.

Ahhh sleepless nights, thankfully they do come to an end eventually...blimmin hard at the time though.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls.

Lottie I hope you're 'okay'. :hugs::hugs:

Sandi, it only took her almost forty weeks to realise that anything past when Alex was born you wont know about? That mw is on the ball aint she? :haha: How are you doing now hun? :hugs:

mummy3, glad to read that Eilidh is doing so well. I am sorry to read about Anja, I hope she and your little boy get a diagnosis sooner rather than later. :hugs:

dani, tiredness is a great symptom to have, it means your body is working extra hard growing your LO, if I were to write embrace the tiredness would you hit me with a frying pan? *runs away* :haha:

Lianne, four to six hours a night must be a killer. Are you able to sleep in the day or not a chance?


----------



## Tasha

Oh and Sandi, I read most 2nd + babies dont engage until labour, so dont worry about that at all :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

not a chance. if Jaiden gets up around 4 or 5 istay up, by the time i have fed him etc the other 2 will be gettin up, Jamie-leigh is home with me apart from gpin pre-school for 2 and a half hours a day but the time i get back home and fed Jaiden there is no point in trying to sleep bcuz i have to go back out to pick the kids up. so nope no sleep in the day :(

i have no idea how i am managing on so little sleep...


----------



## you&me

:rofl: No frying pans Tasha!! ...I am fully embracing it...even getting an hours nap on the sofa most afternoons, so can't be all that bad!!


----------



## AP

the midwife doesnt look optimistic that its gonna hapoen any time soon. another sweep booked for wednesday and an induction is getting booked that day for in that following few days.

its strange, i never understood why people were in so much of a hurry for their babies to come but for rme i realise its not me being impatient for baby to come out, but the need to get on my feet again, and be more able for alex. i am struggling to move around :cry: and it does get to you. However i am happy to wait for induction too. cause im weird like that. At least its a set date and i will know when i am going in etc.


----------



## Tasha

I am soooooooo excited to write this..............................

HAPPY DUE DATE SANDI!!!!!!!!!!! 40 WEEKS!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Tasha

Happy 25 weeks Lottie!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## you&me

Happy 25 weeks Lottie....:flower:


AND...

Happy due date Sandi!!!!!!

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## AP

How pretty is my rainbowness Tasha :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: cute isnt it? 

How are you all today?

I just went through Honey's memory box, cos I needed to send photos of her hand and footprints, photos etc to the journalist. Think her story is going to be in next weeks local newspaper.


----------



## AP

Wow that all happened fast. Be kind to yourself today then hunny. :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

happy due date to you
happy due date to you
happy due date to Sandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
happy due date to youuuuuuuuuuuu :happydance:

happy 25 weeks lottie :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you, I will. 

You need to change the 39 weeks under your user name. I dont think I have ever been this excited for someone to reach forty weeks. I wanna scream out my window Sandi is forty weeks but passers by, might think wtf :haha:


----------



## AP

I did iiiiiit!

Oh and I caught a deluxe rainforest swing on gumtree only posted two hours ago, for £30, they retail for £100. So gonna get DH to go through and see and grab it wooooooooshhhhhwing! :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

That is my idea of celebrating, shopping.


----------



## AP

Oooft Davids gonna go out and get it after work, I might just go into labour in excitement lol. its the only thing i dont have. Theres two swings but he says we gotta get the biggie :rofl:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41F5jwZVpDL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

I have converted him :rofl: 

We got a remote controlled rainforest mirror for the car, its wicked, the wee remote sits with us and we press the button to start and stop the music and lights, its wicked. Easily amused :blush: Kept sending Alex to sleep too :haha:

I call it all an investment :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

*HAPPY DUE DATE SANDI!* 

Apologies for my 'singing' text this morning I was just so excited for you lol. I even told my antenatal class about you reaching your due date today :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

I'm still in a bit of a 'funny' mood today but I'm feeling a bit better after the midwife today asked if there was anything not currently covered at antenatal we thought should be which launched me into a good 15 mins of the importance of monitoring fetal movements as I was never told about counting/monitoring kicks and movements with Findlay (first I heard about it was when the hospital in Dorset asked me if they had reduced/changed when I was admitted down there with problems and they were horrified I'd never been told to monitor them as that was the first sign that something wasn't right with Findlay) and again nothing has been mentioned by anyone up here this time. 

The midwife agreed that it might be a good idea but said that antenatal classes might be too late to which I said wasn't true and that it is never too late as lots of babies are born sleeping late on due to people not being aware that reduced or changing movements can be a sign of a problem and that they need to get checked out and if people were more aware of keeping a track on babies movements less babies might die so she said she would take that on board and would also take on board the fact that I think midwifes should be telling people about this at routine appts. 

Apparently as next week is our last session there will be evaluation forms so I will reiterate all of that on the form and will take in some Chloe's count the kicks leaflets too. The girls at antenatal looked a bit shocked when I'd finished and said they would keep an eye on their movements from now on and a couple said they'd mention it to their pregnant friends too so I feel a bit better knowing that there is a small chance that it might help someone get checked out earlier.

It infuriates me how up here you get leaflets about SIDS from the midwife and they discuss it at antenatal classes but yet they don't feel people need to know about monitoring fetal movements and stillbirth :nope:


----------



## AP

thats crazy lottie :wacko:
there is one thing that bothers me though. most midwifes say start from 28 weeks and i see people disregarding the time before that. but i know with Alex what was 'normal' and we didnt get that far, but she certainly had a lil pattern. the day she was born she hadnt moved the whole day - it didnt sink in un til 7pm and by 10pm i was having contractions. 
then theres the whole 'i can hear on the doppler' which tells you nothing about fetal distress tbh. Same with hiccups, ive heard of midwifes telling women this is counted as movement, but its actually an involuntary action and tells ou nothing of babies well being.

frightens the hell out of me how little people know, and how the wrong information gets spread.


----------



## Lottie86

Exactly! I was 27 weeks when Dorset quizzed me about changes in movement. They said as soon as it starts becoming regular whether that is 22 weeks or 28 weeks then keep an eye on them. It scares the hell out of me what could have happened if I'd been up here for the whole pregnancy as I wouldn't have known that the reduced movements were anything to be concerned about :nope:

I am determined to do my best to get the midwives up here to take note of the fact they should be telling people this.


----------



## Lianne1986

i totally agree about the whole thing. no one told me about reduced movements either, with any of my boys. 

sorry with Jaiden they mentioned something after i said he doesnt move as much anymore, tht was on the monday he was then born on th thursday.


----------



## Tasha

Lottie, I am so proud of you for saying about the kicks, it is so so important. A mw should know that it is never too late to tell the women about the kicks, you can never hear it too many times IMO.

How are you all? 

It is so sunny today 19oC even now, so I guess around 22 degrees all day, so I had a really nice day today, except for this stupid headache. Weather for the next five days is meant to be 20 degrees + too :happydance:


----------



## AP

Nooooo i hate the heat, the hospital with Alex was so warm it was horrid :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: what is it like where you are Sandi? 

I was the same with Honey, in for weeks once my waters went and hanging out the window cos it was sooooo hot, except for when the other pregnant women sat outside on the bench, cos their smoking meant I needed to close the window.


----------



## AP

I dunno Tasha. It looks warm. I cant get out :rofl: i e had to open the wi dows so must be hot out,


----------



## Tasha

Oh bless ya. I use to think when pregnant with Naomi-Mae that I needed to buy a mobility scooter and put Morgan in the basket so I could get out :haha: do you know anyone you could nick one from? :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Thanks Tasha, it's something I feel very very strongly about.

It's been really warm here today too when I ventured out to antenatal this morning and to check on my stud cat this evening.

I am getting soooooo stressed with the Apple store website, they have 1 Ipad2 32gb available (sadly only in white) that I'm trying to reserve for Findlay to pick up in store tomorrow but due to sheer volume of traffic on the site it's so slow so it will prob have gone by the time it finishes clicking through. Being hormonal is not helping and I keep shouting at the laptop :haha:

Also am I overreacting at getting annoyed/upset with people making comments to me telling me to eat lots to make Bumpity grow, it's making me feel like people think it's my fault she's so tiny when I have been eating a really good diet for the whole pregnancy and whilst yes it is my fault she's so small as obviously my stupid body is incapable of looking after babies properly it's nothing to do with how much I've been eating :cry:


----------



## AP

lottie im having an apple fit myself, alex has ate the second genuine charger i have :wacko: my ipad SAYS it charging but im sure its lying :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Lottie I am gonna send you a little message :hugs:

Sandi maybe Alex can read and thought hmmm apple I have had that before, its tasty, gimme, gimme :haha:


----------



## AP

ARRRRRGGGHHH!
Shes waking in the night again!!!!! 
Shes been drifting in and out of sleep since 5am. Ive been in agony from hips down all night, shooting pains in my legs, shit, its horrid. 

Im in the livingroom watching Alex half sleep, DH is in bed. 
Would it not make more sense if he pissed off to sleep here and i sleep in the bed with Alex? No, clearly not! Yet another long day for me!

Oh my god im so tired and hormonal


----------



## AP

How is it your fault Lottie thats not true. If you had cobtrol over this you'd be doing everything possible.


----------



## AP

er thanks for the thanks baboo?


----------



## dippy

Whooooooo hoooooo sandi I'm so frigging excited for u. I can't get over the fact that u not jus got to full term but it looks as if u guna go over lol. No on a serious note I'm sooooo happy for u and the thought of bringing baby home same time must b a great feeling. U guna have pain releif- u thought much about it. Good on ya. Xxx


----------



## AP

Dippy i am officially overdue today :rofl: argh!
I wont lie, i am very very uncomfy and in pain but its so worth it. Ive tried the oils in the bath, raspberry tea, and nothing :shrug:

I dont want an induction much now. It would b sad to have to start things off unnaturally when Alex came on her own, just wouldnt seem right, to get this far and not manage proper! Hard to explain!

Im gonna try for a water birth but its looking less likely every day :dohh:

all i want is to take baby home healthy though!


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: for lottie x


----------



## Tasha

Afternoon girls, it is sooooooo hot here again :happydance:

I am really, really tired. I dint even have a bump yet :wacko:

How are you all today?

Sandi, I hope you get your water birth, I have always wanted one, I am a right water baby, so it seems ideal but too high risk. How are you? Gaga?


----------



## AP

we fell asleep, just up :blush: Really tired too hun, and i want to bite everyones head off. :rofl: Told DH to piss off this morning when he asked me if i wanted anything from the shops this morning :shock: i am a total :mamafy:


----------



## Tasha

You have every reason to be tired and a bit of a cow hun, hormones, heat, anxiousness. Glad you both got a nap. 

I went to be induced with N-M, and went into labour whilst waiting for a bed, the mw said it was really common for that to happen, almost as if you baby/body knows, so dont give up of hope of it happening :hugs:


----------



## AP

well i had a lil concern today, friend tells me its the start of my plug. Something weirds hapenin anyway,...


----------



## Lottie86

Congratulations on being overdue Sandi :happydance::happydance:


Thanks for the message Tasha, I'm 'glad' it's not just me people are saying that too although I do wish people would think before they type/speak and not make comments like that to either of us :hugs:


This time tomorrow I'll be on my way home from my scan and know how Bumpity's growth is doing and also hopefully get confirmation again she is a girl. Knowing my luck they were wrong and she'll have morphed into a boy now I've got excited about her being a girl :dohh: I'm trying to stay calm as I know that getting stressed won't make her grow any faster but I can't help but worry in case she hasn't had a huge growth spurt or has fallen even further behind :nope:


----------



## AP

lottie didnt they get bk in touch about the test?


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> well i had a lil concern today, friend tells me its the start of my plug. Something weirds hapenin anyway,...

Ooooo sounds promising!! My plug looked all 'snotty' and blood streaked when I lost it, absolutely disgusting!! (no idea if plugs look the same all the way through or not though as mine went at 27wks)


----------



## Lottie86

No still not heard anything :nope: Someone was saying in another section of BnB that they had tests for a specific chromo issue and it took 3-4wks to get their results back and I'm now sitting at 3 weeks 3 days.

When I see the midwife first thing on Tuesday do you think it's worth me trying to demand she sends me for an NHS growth scan as everyone else seems to get sent for them if their fundal height is more/less than 2 wks different than their dates and my fundal height is 9cm less than how many weeks I am :wacko:


----------



## AP

Certainly worth it hun. Oh god defo say! Dont ask u dont get!


----------



## Tasha

Ooooh Sandi that is exciting. Fingers crossed for you.

I am glad the message helped Lottie, I am seriously considering get a t-shirt that says, there is nothing I can do to make baby bigger. I will be thinking of you so much tomorrow Lottie, and absolutely yes push for an NHS scan. :hugs:


----------



## AP

Lottie im so sleepy and all over the place. My concentration has gone. Good luck for the scan tomorrow. I really hope its positive. 
Tasha any developments on what they r gonna do for you?


----------



## Tasha

Nope, I rang dau because I dont have the number of Ed (fetal medicine bloke), they took my details and said he would ring me, a little while later another doctor (from dau) rang to tell me he is out of the hospital, and would call tomorrow. Ever get the feeling you are banging head against a brick wall?

So the plan for tomorrow is, give him til 11am, if he hasnt called give them a call and one hour to call me back, if not then contact PALS and try get them to help.

The plan for today, stop reading my notes over and over torturing myself with the fact her tummy only grew 2mm in two weeks.

Did dh get the swing hun?


----------



## AP

Stop it tasha you have enough to deal with darlin!! Dont read too much into things and ignore google. 

Yeah he got it, cant get the music going though? Gonna try new batteries. Then the one i missed out on a few days ago? The seller phoned me this morning, £20 it was gonna be :dohh: argh!


----------



## Tasha

I cant help it, it is kinda an obsession, iykwim? I have been out every day this week, for long periods of time because I am driving myself mad, constantly researching. Tut.

Just tell yourself the £20 was probably not in as good condition. :thumbup:

Is your hubby working Sat, that is a big day in racing isnt it?


----------



## Hotmum

Heeeeey i am Barb ( or hotmum lol)

and I have a 34 weeks baby ( my first son ) with neirly 5 pounds and 18 inches

Has diagnosed with pre eclampsia and I HAD to deliver after 24 hours hospitalized lol

He was born with some lungs problems, and eating disorder... Was in the Hospital for 14 days before going home =(

BUTTTTTTTTTTTTT I have a WONDERFUL and CRAZY and ACTIVE and PERFECT 2 year old now and I belive that we are choosen ! And having premies just make us strongers !


Well... I am preg again ( as you can see lol) BUT the Pre eclampsia got me last week, I was hospitalized for a week...
now i am in complete bed rest... trying to keep this baby for another month or so...
PLUS the protein meds, the high blood pressure, the pain... BUT IT IS ALL WORTH IT

Right NOW I am kind depressed...
I am going to my SECOND appoiment in the same week for a scam and some extras exams, because I went to my doc tuesday and my blood work came with anemia positive... Plus I gained 4 pounds in 1.5 weeks...
So i dont know what is going to happen tomorrow !
I really hope she can stay... Having a premie is a blessing, but with a 2 yrs old will be a mission !

anywaaaaaaaaays =) Hello to all ( and sorry for my story lol)


----------



## AP

Tasha said:


> Is your hubby working Sat, that is a big day in racing isnt it?

Aye, he sure is, its Grand National. He's half looking forward to it, these things are meant to be fast paced. But will he make it? oooooh wh knows! :rofl:


----------



## AP

Hi Barb!Welcome over! i'm Sandi, i have a lil 27 weeker girl called Alex, and im overcooked is time *scratches head* :rofl:

im sorry pre E got you again! good to hear you are this far though! it must be hard being on bed rest with a two year old - it'd be almost impossible with my 21 month old!

Happy 30 weeks too! :happydance: and good luck for tomorrow, let us know how it goes Barb!


----------



## AP

hmmmm girls i am now timing these pains im getting. They dont feel as bad as the ones i had with alex but who says this is gonna feel quite the same? ARGH!


----------



## Tasha

Oooh so he might not make it, everything crossed. I think all of mine have felt different hun, besides remember you are watching for these now, in the early stages with Alex you werent so it might be the same as it was, iykwim?

Hi Barb, sorry to read about your pre-eclampsia, I hope the bed rest works for you. :hugs:


----------



## AP

im thinking cause alex was smaller it may have been more intense?

anyways ive used a contraction timer, im almost ready to say......its contractions.......

the last 5 have been 7-8 mins apart and lasting around 33 secs each. clockwork. 

help! :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Oh my goshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I am soooooo excited, Matt just asked me why I was bouncing around, and I squealed Sandi's having contractions :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :haha:

7-8 minutes already. Walk as much as you can manage, cos that really does help but bit difficult with spd.

I wanna scream :rofl: 

I reckon your body knew there was a point to prove, like oh I can go over due, see done it :haha:


----------



## AP

well ive had nine now, they are averaging 36 secs and frequency of 8.30 mins.

shiiiiit lol, they seem to be geting stronger lol.

oh bugger bugger what do i do when do i go in i dunno lol


----------



## Tasha

Lol Sandi, I think it is when they are 5 minutes apart from what I remember but to be fair I was induced with Morgan due to the pre-eclampsia, went to be induced with Naomi-Mae but was in labour so was already at the hospital, Honey I was induced, Kaysie induction. I never realised before I miss the whole ringing part :haha:

Intense is good, pinch the hubby or something :haha:


----------



## sherryberry79

Oh my god, how exciting.........sounds like this is it!!! Wooooooooohoooooooo!!!


----------



## Lottie86

**squeal** How exciting Sandi!!! Remember to keep me updated!


----------



## pink.crazy

Hi! I'm not pregnant, but I am stalking Sandi!! Haha. Mind if I lurk?


----------



## nkbapbt

SANDI OMG! He he he...when I finally get a moment to catch up...you are in LABOR?! YESSSSSS!


----------



## AP

Fuuuuuuuuuck its getting worse :wacko:


----------



## mummy3

OMG!!:happydance: I think you go in when they are 5 mins apart? Have you got everything ready? Wow yay good luck hun!:hugs:


----------



## Hotmum

oh my gosh it is exciting ! lol

Yeah ! a full term and healthy baby hunn =) u deserve it !

How it feels, i have NO idea I NEVER had a labor before lol


----------



## Hotmum

Tasha said:


> Hi Barb, sorry to read about your pre-eclampsia, I hope the bed rest works for you. :hugs:

yeah I hope it works too lol

we will see tomorrow ... With the scam and the exams, to make sure she still growing fine...

PLUS this crazy anemia ... IDK, anywaaaays keeping fingers crossed and hoping for the best !


---------------------

HEYYYYYYYY SANDY keep us updated ! It must be a painful but wonderful experience ( after all having him in your arms is worth it lol)


----------



## nkbapbt

Anyone heard anything from Sandi?! 

Rooting for you sweetheart! Cannot wait to hear baby is healthy, 8lbs plus...perfect and you are BOTH ok! Plus I am super curious about her name! :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

4 hours ago she was in hospital and 4cm dilated :happydance::happydance: 

Seems baby just wanted to prove to her Mummy that she could go overdue :haha:


----------



## dippy

yay 4 sandi. wer all soo xcited 4 u. 
cant wait for ur update. im really looking forward to what your going to name the lil 1.

good luck - congrats and well done- u deserve it. after all the support and help uv provided to everyone u really deserve it. it couldnt happen to a nicer person. x

hope 2 hear from u soon.
xxxx


----------



## clairec81

Another stalker here! Been keeping everything crossed for all you mummy's to be and so excited that Sandi made it to term. Can't wait for an update - i agree that she's been such an inspiration to others and always offered such great advise! Go on Sandi!!!


----------



## Tasha

Wahooooooooo 4cm 5 hour ago, after 4cm it is usually around a cm an hour I was told, so in the next hour or so she could be pushing :happydance::happydance: I cant wait, sooooooooooo excited. I dont think i was this excited with mine :haha:

Barb, what are your iron levels like?


----------



## Tasha

How is everyone else?


----------



## nkbapbt

Yay I hope you are pushing right now S! I had to come check for an update...even though its 1:50am here. LOL 

Well I also have raging heartburn! I never had so many things I am experiencing with this pregnancy with Lakai, some good (baby getting hiccups) and some bad (heartburn!).

How are you today Tasha?


----------



## Lianne1986

wooohhhoooo goooo sandi!!! hopefully u will have ur 2nd little girly in arms soon.

i must say Tylers labour was much much worse than Jaidens, so i think ur right hun. 

i'll keep checking for updates xx


----------



## you&me

OMfreakingG!!!


I log in to find Sandi is in labour...and could very well have had the baby by now.

Hope you are okay mrs...good luck!!

:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Lianne1986

any news?

im so excited for her xx she could well be home 2day :D


----------



## you&me

:rofl: I keep refreshing...I am so excited for her I could scream!!!


----------



## katy1310

Eeeek!!! Just came to check on here because Sandi has been missing from facebook since last night which isn't like her, and I had a feeling something might be happening......ooooh so exciting!!! x


----------



## Olivias_mum

oooo Good luck Sandi!! :D xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Good luck hope your little one is with you soon x


----------



## Lottie86

Sandi said I can let you all know....

*Baby Tori arrived this morning (40+2) at 8.33am weighing 6lb 11oz.* 

Tori swallowed a bit of meconium so they are keeping an eye on her breathing just in case she needs a stint in neonatal although hopefully she'll avoid it and Sandi said she feels like she's been hit by a bus bless her.

I'm sooooooooo proud of you Sandi!! :D :D :D


----------



## Lianne1986

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS

Cant wait to see pics. i hope Tori is ok hun xxxx


----------



## Olivias_mum

Congratulations Sandi!!! :D Tori is a lovely name :)

I really hope her breathing is ok and she doesnt have to go to neonatal!

Well done!

xxxx


----------



## katy1310

Huge congratulations to you all :) I hope Tori is ok and doesn't have to go to neonatal. Can't wait to see pics!

xxx


----------



## clairec81

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Well done Sandi and welcome to the world baby Tori! Hope mum and baby are home soon.
p.s. Well done on becoming a big sister Alex!!!


----------



## you&me

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Well Done Sandi...welcome to the world Tori...enjoy being a big sister Alex!!


----------



## bob2331

Stalker alert!!!

CONGRATS TO SANDI XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Hope Tori is doing ok xxx


----------



## alparen

CONGRATS SANDI!!!!!!!!!!! thats awesome!!!!! :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## pink.crazy

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Congrats Sandi!!!! 
Awww.. Alex and Tori!!!! <3


----------



## nkbapbt

CONGRATS SANDI! Welcome baby Tori!! 

I really hope everything turns out ok with her breathing and if she does visit the NICU, it's super speedy.

:hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Nurses have been happy with Tori's breathing and said she's fine :thumbup::thumbup: Sandi said she's feeding like a pro :happydance:


----------



## you&me

Awww, that is great news, are they letting them home today?


----------



## Tasha

Been out all day, so the first thing I did was log on here to see any updates.

Congratulations to Sandi, her hubby and Alex on the arrival of their little Tori. Fab weight too, glad her breathing is all good :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vickie

congratulations sb! :yipee:


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats Sandi, Hubby and Alex on the birth of Tori (lovely name btw) x


----------



## JJ_Buck

Huge congrats Sandi! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## mummy3

CONGRATS!!:happydance:

Beautiful name!


----------



## sherryberry79

:happydance:What wonderful news, congrats to you all, sooooooo looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## netty

congratulations


----------



## nkbapbt

Lottie - How did your scan go??


----------



## Anna1982

congratulations sandi!


----------



## Olivias_mum

how was your scan lottie? and congratulations again Sandi :)

xx


----------



## Lottie86

Bumpity (scanner today also said def a girl) is still very tiny and has also got herself head down and perfectly lined up with her head pressing right down on my cervix :-/ Explains why contractions start up if I stand up for more than 10mins! Needless to say I'll be carrying on with the modified bedrest (there's no way I can manage full bedrest with Findlay to look after) and keeping my legs up until I see the consultant next and I will be demanding the midwife gets everything like consultant appts, growth scans, genetics etc chased up when I see her first thing on Tuesday.

Fluid levels weren't great either (they were fine at my 22 week scan so going to get consultant to keep an eye on that) so that plus her being so tiny meant they couldn't do the 4D pics or the dvd today. They were originally going to have me back in 4-5 weeks time to rescan and try and do the 4D stuff but in light of how Bumpity is all lined up and pushing down on my cervix they decided that having me back in 2 weeks was a better plan.

Fingers crossed after my next scan I can introduce Bumpity to you all. Does anyone have any ideas on how to increase fluid levels at all? I'm already drinking loads and lying on my left side most of the day but any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## AP

Hey girlies :wave: 
Well hospital signal has been crap and i only managed to put a photo on fb now.

Now hands up who nicked my ten pounder? :rofl: 

I was stunned to see her so tiny?! None of the clothes we have fit apart from a prem vest that belonged to Alex :dohh: Totally never seen that coming.

I rxpected the labour to be easier but apparantly im very 'narrow' and she kept turning round and round, swallowed meconium and her heartrate dropped. So she hand to get a suction cap thing on her head to get her out. I literally had no strength left in me. It was so much harder than with Alex.

We went to neonatal and done blood gases, and it felt like it was only yesterday we were there. I was almost in tears and felt guilty for being there.

But shes been fab, im attempting to breastfeed and its going good. 

How did i land up with a big preemie and a little overdue termie i do not know :rofl: 

Thank yoi for all yoir lovely messages, im so blimmin emotional. :cry:

Alex hasnt met her yet, i imagine we will go home tomorrow. Alex has been at a fellow BnBers and living the life of Riley let me assure you :rofl:


----------



## Nanaki

Congrats SB! I remembered whats happened to your Alex and now your daughter is here with you and you should be proud to be a mum again to beautiful Tori! Xxx


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> I was stunned to see her so tiny?!

I thought it was a typo when you first text me, I was sure you meant 9lb 11oz :haha: It's mad how she was 13 weeks later than Alex but less than 4lbs heavier :wacko:

She looks so cute in the pic you put up :cloud9: I bet Alex is going to love her.

I hope you have a quiet night and can catch up on some sleep. Hopefully once you're home you'll be able to relax better in your own environment and get used to being a family of 4. 

I've been saying it all day but I'll say it again, I'm soooooo proud of you hun :friends::friends:


----------



## nkbapbt

Lottie - I am so sorry things are not going well for you and Bump. :hugs: Can they do anything to help with her growth? As for your waters, I think you need to just drink...and eat anything with fluid in it, oranges, soups...

I have been so hoping/praying everything would be ok for you guys, I hope there is still some time to turn things around. 

:hugs:

Sandi - Congrats again! I dont know why but reading your update made me so nervous for Baby M's arrival...

I am happy to hear her breathing issues and such are sorted! :hugs:

I bet Alex will be fab with her. Tori is just beautiful by the way! 6lbs...I never saw that coming either, but then you are small...so its not really shocking!


----------



## AP

Omg ur right thats odd lottie :wacko:

She keeps spitting up milk and crap. I keep askin if its normal cause all im gonna think is reeeeeeflux :dohh:


----------



## nkbapbt

Maybe she's just getting the stuff out of her system that wasn't suppose to be there?


----------



## OmarsMum

Congrats sb :happydance:


----------



## bump_wanted

Crashing but congratulation Sandi cant wait to see your newest princess xx


----------



## Hotmum

Tasha said:


> Barb, what are your iron levels like?

good question ! lol

I will check and let you know =)

anyways went to my docs app. today and BP was high... once and agaaaain

I had to go to the antenatal and stayed there for about 3 hours before BP got controlled again... Well, now i am taking 600 mg of labetalol !
three times a day plus iron tabs, plus calcium tabs, plus tylenol for pain and another one for uti ... ok i got it all !

tired and high on that much medication !

monday i will do ANOTHER 24 hr urine sample for protein because my protein level also incrised today...

but no pain or headache ( OR IDK too much medication to let me feel something)

another set of streroid shot tuesday, and another ultrasound friday

My baby will have a looot of ultrasound pics ! lol
she is now 2.pounds and 12 ounces ( aaaaaaalmost 3 lol ) and 30 weeks

baby girl stick for another month pleaaase !


----------



## Agiboma

@hotmom sending you hugs and lots of positive energy i hope she stays cooking, i also had pre e my last pregnancy i got it pretty early @ 19 weeks

@ sandi congrats sending your entier family well wishes


----------



## clairec81

Congratulations again Sandi!

Lottie i had v v low fluid from 19 weeks and then waters broke at 24 weeks and so pretty much no fluid from that point and the docs were adamant things looked grim! They told me that there was nothing i could do to improve things but i too drank loads and loads of fluids - my DH actually read something about 2 liters so he filled a new bottle every morning and i HAD to drink it all - and more! I too struggled with bed rest as i had a 2 yr old at the time but tried to keep my feet elevated. My LO was ventilated for 6 hrs and did v well, she has small lungs but gets on fine. She too was head right down for a long time and i think (in my non medical opinion) that that helped as the fluid that collected was at her mouth so she must have been able to practice breathing. Keep as positive as you can, Erin was born at 33 + 4 and weighed 3lb 1oz so she too was smaller that she should have been. 
p.s. Useless info but...i am not a real holy joe but prayed a LOT while everything was going on, i was given a special prayer thats meant to help and i'm happy to post it for you - or if your not keen i can say it for you - i got to the point where i thought anything i could do was worth a try!


----------



## Olivias_mum

Hey barb, i had ridiculously high blood pressure in both pregnancys, i was on 1200mg labetalol 4 times a day, 1000g methyldopa 3 times a day, nifedipine 4 times a day, doxazosin, spironolactone, oral hydralazine (all bp meds) aspirin, iron and a few more :S 
What is your BP like? I was averaging about 190/130 by about 20 weeks, 240/140ish when i had her. Are they doing dopplers/growth scans? High BP can affect blood flow/function of the placenta (sorry if you already know all this!) and labetalol can cause IUGR.
The pic of Tori is gorgeous Sandi :D 

xx


----------



## CandyApple19

Heyyaa darlin! generally our bodies make babies that we can push out ;) I think shes a fab weight, ollie was 5lbs 15 oz! <3 welldone and a huge congrats on your likkle bundle <3 <3


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls, 

Sandi, congratulations again. I said the same thing to Matt, wow only 6lb 11 she was HUGE, lol. 

Lottie, you know I am here holding your hand, willing our girls to grow big and strong. As pregnant women we should be drinking two litres of water a day, so when my waters broke with Honey I drank three litres a day, enough to hydrate us, replenish waters etc but not too much that you are flushing your body too much as that isnt good either. I said on the phone, but demand better care. I will be :hugs:

Barb, you sound a little like me. Although I am not on bp meds, yet (I have had pre-eclampsia in all my pregnancies). I take three iron tablets a day, calcium, progesterone, aspirin and was self injecting with clexane, hoping to go back on it. Hope they manage to get your bp under control :hugs:

Nic, how are you? Also lianne, Amy, dani? Everyone else?

I still have not heard from Fetal Medicine, I think I am going to get a little cross on Monday. I have a scan on Wednesday any way, but it is just in the normal ultrasound department, have an appointment after going to make sure I am listened to then.


----------



## Tasha

Oh and why do I join in threads that I know are going to freak me out? I wrote on a thread about how big is your 23 weeker, I knew that it would scare me but still did it :wacko:


----------



## AP

Unnnnnsubscribe Tasha lol.

Nooooo i just realised im not in the thread no more im not pregnant :shock:

Tori passed her hearing test. No more of those :shock: simple. As for Alex its every few months. How can a term baby be so simple as that? :wacko: 
I swear to god those that leave a hospital with their healthy babies have no no no idea HOW lucky they are, even just the simple things like that???!?! Mad....


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, I should but I wont. Also those babies sound massive compared to Bubble :(

Awww, the thing is you will never take for granted how lucky you are with both your girls, and the simple things like passing a hearing test with Tori :hugs:

How was she over night? did you get any sleep?


----------



## AP

She was actually good, just wakes to feed, but its so hard to bf when ur eyes are rolling into the back of ur head :/ she keeps sicking up, i pray its not reflux!!
Her cry is just like Alex its freaky lol.


----------



## Tasha

Oh I so remember that, trying to keep awake whilst feeding. If she swallowed meconium then it could be that, plus being a bit sicky is normal hun.

You sound exhausted, make sure they check your iron at some point


----------



## you&me

Sandi, Tori is absolutely gorgeous...it is so completely different starting over with a termie...I felt like a first time mum all over again!!...Amber was sicky for the first few days...they said it was just her way of clearing everything out off her chest from the birth, not sure if that is the same in a 'natural' delivery as a section?!! I hope you are doing okay and get to go home today....I used to put Amber in bed with me and s nooze lightly whilst she was feeding as sleep deprivation really kicks in.

I am okay thanks Tasha :flower: feeling great!!! Off to the hairdresser's in a bit for a few hours.

Hope you're all okay?


----------



## Hotmum

Agiboma said:


> @hotmom sending you hugs and lots of positive energy i hope she stays cooking, i also had pre e my last pregnancy i got it pretty early @ 19 weeks
> 
> @ sandi congrats sending your entier family well wishes

really , and how was it ??

19 weeks sounds pretty early, u went to bedrest too?

-------------------------------------

SANDI CONGRATS, CONGRATS AND CONGRATS ! 

I agree... Moms of full terms have NO IDEA how lucky they are =)

I had a friend who JUST had a full term, and she was complaining SOOO freacking much, about the labor pain, and the baby crying 24-7, and the hospital... And I actually got mad, I was like-
´´ You have no idea what is hard, try to see your baby in a incubator and tubes and Ivs for weeks, and 1000 tests everyweek plus pinching her little arms all day for shots, and after all a hernia surgery just before going home... try to wake up to PUMP alone in your room not because your little one is crying, go to her room everyday imaging when she is coming home... that is HARD ``

I know its a bit dramatic, but some people just dont realize how full terms babies are a blessing ! 

lol


----------



## Hotmum

Olivias_mum said:


> Hey barb, i had ridiculously high blood pressure in both pregnancys, i was on 1200mg labetalol 4 times a day, 1000g methyldopa 3 times a day, nifedipine 4 times a day, doxazosin, spironolactone, oral hydralazine (all bp meds) aspirin, iron and a few more :S
> What is your BP like? I was averaging about 190/130 by about 20 weeks, 240/140ish when i had her. Are they doing dopplers/growth scans? High BP can affect blood flow/function of the placenta (sorry if you already know all this!) and labetalol can cause IUGR.
> The pic of Tori is gorgeous Sandi :D
> 
> xx

that´s funny but my BP has always been normal-low range !

Like 110-80 -120-86,90

When I got hospitalized was 162-95 ( not sure, lol I think meds are getting me a bad memory too lol)

then got in control after a week in the hospital, was sent home with labetalol 400 mg twice a day, plus uti meds, calcium tabs and tylenol for headache ...

complete BEDREST ( yea, with a 2 yrs old, but grandma is helping me on the weekends and she is staying with him sat and sundays-thanks God-)

monday is hubby´s day off and HIS turn lol so I can really try to do my bed rest and stuff...

tuesday had another app. when they found out about the anemia...
Now is calcium for pre E and iron tabs too ! lol

protein was a Littleeee higher than usual... but fine

friday, scam, baby is fine, growing little by little but healthy and perfect...
BP got grazy ( 170-110 ) and stayed there just to get it under control...
my meds are higher, like I said now it is 600 mg three times a day, plus everything else ! Protein in my pee was higher than tuesday, so I have to go back monday and do the 24 hr pee thing again...

your BP seemed PRETTY higher than mine =) how tall are you ? I am 5´3

did you delivered early?


----------



## nkbapbt

.


----------



## nkbapbt

.


----------



## Hotmum

Tasha said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Barb, you sound a little like me. Although I am not on bp meds, yet (I have had pre-eclampsia in all my pregnancies). I take three iron tablets a day, calcium, progesterone, aspirin and was self injecting with clexane, hoping to go back on it. Hope they manage to get your bp under control :hugs:
> QUOTE]
> 
> pre eclampsia SUCKS, I feel weird today, dizzy ( pretty sure it is because of anemia )
> a little headache and Idk... Just weird, a fainting like sensation..
> is it because of all meds ?
> I know I wanted some space and a day OFF from my lil one, but I already miss him lol ( but I know that is good for me and him)
> baby is moving and all, but momy isnt that ´´great``
> I was going to make me some lunch... but I just fell this weirdness if I stay too long standing up idk is just WEIRD...
> 
> Is it NORMAL?
> 
> -------------
> 
> NO IDK ANYTHING ABOUT LABETALOL... I KNOW JUST ABOUT HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE... AND LOW WEIGHT AND LESS FLUID AND THAT KIND OF THING BUT WHAT LABETALOL DOES ? IS TAKING 600 MG 3X A DAY is it SAFE?


----------



## Hotmum

nkbapbt said:


> Hotmum - I am on complete bed rest with a two year old too...we can be miserable together! I found an awesome site for keeping our little ones busy if you need ideas (or anyone else with toddlers...ITS GREAT):
> 
> I can teach my child (along the title there are page links that say birth to 1 and such...click those for ideas!)
> 
> This page might also help you: Making the most of bed rest
> 
> :hugs:

HAHAHAAH

i LOVED the websites ! 

´´but then you realize that someone needs to make dinner, earn money to pay the bills, and potty-train your two year old. And it ain't gonna be you!``

that sounds a LOT familiar lol 

- today he is with grandma and will be with her tomorrow too... They are probably cooking cookies, or watching the oldest dvds ever or playing in a playground or something because This is SO LIKE the grandma lol

monday is hubby´s turn, go out get a icecream or a movie and spend some time with him too...

He is VERY active, and he just CANT play alone, i have to be the iron man or transformer guy, or get one of the cars and play otherwise he destroys our house... ok, he is a good boy too, but he sure gets a lot of time outs lol

I miss work... I miss walking in a sunny day like today... But I can do it all after my baby girl arrives lol ( full term PLEASE)

and I am just afraid of this weird feeling today ! 

Am I taking to many meds? is it another Pre e sympton?

I am afraid of calling doc and going to the hospital AGAIN...


----------



## Pink Flowers

i have to admit i have been stalking sandi hehe :flower: 

sandi Oliver swallowed poop lol and he spat up for about a week or so after, i was told it was the body clearing the gunk out. also he had a rattley chest from it also xx


----------



## PrincessPea

HUGE congratulations Sandi and family. Fantastic news. xxx


----------



## Olivias_mum

Hows the bed rest going Nic?I absolutely hated bed rest, especially when i had Olivia and was pregnant with Grace as i had MIL bitching at me constantly about how OH shouldnt be looking after Olivia, tidying up etc! How would you know if your cervix ripped? I mean apart from pain/bleeding, and Hows Lakai? Hope you are all holding up :) 
@ Barb, yeah i delivered both my little girls at 28 weeks, im 5ft 2 but my bp is high and i spill protein even when im not pregnant (my heart and kidneys dont work properly.) The dizziness/fainting feeling sounds alot like low blood pressure :S, is it possible that the new dose of labetalol could have lowered it too much? 

xx


----------



## nkbapbt

.


----------



## you&me

I will post pics tomorrow when I get some of it in the daylight :happydance:

Hotmum, I too take aspirin and calcium...and was labetalol my last 3 pregnancies due to PET :hugs:


----------



## you&me

I tried taking some just now in the kitchin...you can't really see the colour much in the photos though?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0228.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0227.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0229.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lianne1986

u look fab - ur sooo pretty :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

You look great dani.

Lianne love your avatar.


----------



## Lianne1986

Thank u, he loves the bath.
 



Attached Files:







205425_10150533728455291_762565290_17879337_2390950_n.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tasha

Awww, bless him. In that one, he looks like he is thinking what are you doing? :haha:

How are you all?


----------



## Lianne1986

W are all ok thank u. 

not sure whats going on with Jaiden last couple of days, hardly sleepin in the day, not takin as much milk really grizzly, he has had a cold now for 3 weeks. he just cant seem to shift it :(

Tyler is growng up too quick, hes having his tonsils & adenoids out on the 19th april and grommits in for the 2nd time :dohh:

Jamie-Leigh is doing ok too. still trying to get her toilet trained. she is under lost of different drs but they just fob me off all the time. i just dunno what to do anymore. she is meant to be startin school in september but i cant see it happening. it has been said she has sum learning difficulties like her biological mum but what we do not know. its very fustrating. she has been in pants full time since January this year. she still poo's and wee's herself. i have had the hv loadsa times but she just says percivere with it. :dohh: :nope:

how are u all ?? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Poor Jaiden, I think when they are as little as he is the heat really affects them, doesnt it?

Are you nervous about Tyler? I had my tonsils out when I was a little older than him, it was fine. Is there any reason for them to come out? Lots of tonsillitis? 

It is easy for the HV to say that about Jamie-Leigh isnt it? But it will be hard on you, are there other HV's avaliable? Some are rubbish, but some are fantastic support hun. Has she not been assessed for if/what her learning difficulties are?

Morgan, Naomi-Mae and Kaysie are good, they are just doing some drawing as Morgan asked for a 'lazy' day today :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

haha lazy days are the best!!!

it is hard especially because she can do it! shes used the toilet/potty loadsa time where as other times like earlier the potty was right next to her and she just did it in her pants :dohh:
i have seen 3 diff health visitors with her, she has speech therapists etc as well. buy bcuz i do what they ask at home ie the games etc they seen no reason to keep coming out and if i have any probs to ring them up.
she sees a peadiatrition (sp?) lol but they just keep sayin we will see her in 6 month, this has been the same for almost 3years now.

tyler does get tonsilitus but not enuff times to have them out, however his tonsis are too large and cause sleep apnea. hopefully his snotty nose will disappear & he will b able to hear me :haha:

i hope ur resting :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Hotmum said:


> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> @hotmom sending you hugs and lots of positive energy i hope she stays cooking, i also had pre e my last pregnancy i got it pretty early @ 19 weeks
> 
> @ sandi congrats sending your entier family well wishes
> 
> really , and how was it ??
> 
> 19 weeks sounds pretty early, u went to bedrest too?
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> SANDI CONGRATS, CONGRATS AND CONGRATS !
> 
> I agree... Moms of full terms have NO IDEA how lucky they are =)
> 
> I had a friend who JUST had a full term, and she was complaining SOOO freacking much, about the labor pain, and the baby crying 24-7, and the hospital... And I actually got mad, I was like-
> ´´ You have no idea what is hard, try to see your baby in a incubator and tubes and Ivs for weeks, and 1000 tests everyweek plus pinching her little arms all day for shots, and after all a hernia surgery just before going home... try to wake up to PUMP alone in your room not because your little one is crying, go to her room everyday imaging when she is coming home... that is HARD ``
> 
> I know its a bit dramatic, but some people just dont realize how full terms babies are a blessing !
> 
> lolClick to expand...

yeh 19 weeks is super early and i was in the hospital because of my pre e and incompetent cervix i had my son @ 25 weeks 3days


----------



## AP

Hey girlies!

Whats all happening with you all just now? Hope u r all ok?

Xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

hey sandi. how are u all x


----------



## you&me

Hey Sandi :wave:...how are things? Is Alex good with her little sis? Feeding going okay?

I have my first consultant appointment next tuesday at 8+2, which is 4 weeks earlier than I was seen with Amber, not sure why they are seeing me that early?...on the good side of things it is the same consultant I had :happydance:...I am expecting a moan about getting pregnant so soon blah blah blah....I also have my midwife booking in appointment that same afternoon.

How is everyone?


----------



## Anna_due Dec

OMG!! SB i only just saw your fantastic news. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls, 

How are you all?

dani not long at all to wait then

Lianne, sorry the support you get is rubbish, keep fighting you will get there eventually. :hugs:

I am 24 weeks today. I see Bubble tomorrow, scan isnt until 3pm though.


----------



## Lottie86

Morning all!

Well this mornings midwife appt was actually fairly productive and I didn't need to push for her to do anything at all.

She's going to phone the lab to chase up the amnio results to see if they are back yet and if not try and get an idea how long we'll be waiting and she's also going to make an appt for me to see my consultant asap in light of the growth/fluid issues :thumbup: 

I wasn't expecting to see the midwife again for around 6 weeks (today is only the 3rd time I've seen her!) but she's decided to see me again in 2 weeks so looks like she'll be keeping a closer eye on me now too. 

When I told her about my asbo uterus she said if I have any concerns (ie contractions becoming more regular, lots more of them, worried they are doing something to my cervix) then don't mess around phoning her or the local maternity unit but just phone the labour ward of the maternity hospital in Aberdeen, tell them I have a history of a preemie and go straight in to get them to check my cervix is still closed etc. 

She is going to phone me this afternoon with details of when my consultant appt will be and if she's found out the amnio results from the lab she'll let me know what they are.


----------



## AP

happy 24 weeks tasha!!


----------



## Lottie86

*Happy 24 Weeks Tasha!!! *


I've got absolutely everything crossed for tomorrow's scan for you and Bubble. Are you seeing the consultant straight after the scan to discuss Bubble's growth?


----------



## you&me

Happy 24 weeks Tasha!!!

Hope you get your results today Lottie.

Nic, how are you?

Sandi, hope the MIL fooked off yesterday in the end!!

Lianne :wave:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls. 

I already said to you Lottie, but I am so so pleased that they seem to be caring for you more now. :hugs:

I am booked into see the consultant after the scan (scan is at 3pm, consultant appointment is at 3.30pm) but I was last time too, so whether I see him is a totally different thing. LOL. Seriously, I am not going to go any where until I do.

I still have not heard from the fetal medicine man, so rang the mw I spoke to on dau yesterday, she was not pleased and will be harassing him until he calls today :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Was writing when you replied dani, thank you :flower: How are you?


----------



## you&me

Tasha said:


> Was writing when you replied dani, thank you :flower: How are you?

:flower: I am great thanks Tasha...started having a look at double buggies to get some idea...I seem to be drawn to a lime green phil and teds one :haha:


----------



## nkbapbt

Happy 24 weeks Tasha! 

And good luck today!

:flower:

Dani - Love the new haircut! 


I am ok..I feel like a Debbie Downer whenever I post here lately..so I am trying not too! So if anyone talks to me and I don't reply, I swear it's not personal. I'm just trying to avoid the thread..which is hard given it's my book marked page for BNB. lol. :haha:


----------



## Tasha

That is so exciting. You will have an expert on the P&T to ask after she has been out a few times. 

Before double buggies were the bane of my life. The one I would seriously not recommend is the first wheels, I had it and it was such a pain in my arse. :haha:

I keep looking at prams, have done since about 12 weeks, still undecided but I am not going to buy until I know she is coming home.


----------



## Tasha

Was replying when you did Nic.

We are here for the good times and the bad hun, it is a support thread, so allow us to support you :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Niiiiiiiic!! I've been missing my bump buddy :friends: I've not exactly been little miss cheerful over the past 5 weeks either but we're all here to support you through the good and the bad. How is everything going?


----------



## Lianne1986

hey everyone.

happy 24weeks tasha xxx

all ok here, easter holidays here so trying to keep the kids entertained lol xx


----------



## Lottie86

Well that's the midwife just phoned to say that the day ward were closed when she phoned them to ask about my results. Bit confused as to why she thinks the day ward would have my results when it is the genetics dept direct who said they will phone me when the reuslts came through from the lab :wacko:

She has also sorted me out with the first available appt to see my consultant about Miss Bumpity's growth/fluid levels...29th April (28+2). If my gut feeling is right I'm not even going to make it to that appt which is why I almost laughed on the phone when she gave me the date! Place your bets now! I know it's not funny in the slightest but if I don't laugh I'll cry and I think I've run out of tears for the day!

I'm really glad now that I'm back to have the rest of my private bonding scan done at 27+3 as at least then Babybond will remeasure her for me so I can keep a track of her growth.

I've had no luck so far rearranging Findlay's orthotics appt but I'll keep trying over the next week or so to see if any cancellations come up as it's currently on his birthday (28+0) and I'm getting really twitchy tbh about 27wks+ so if they can fit him in to have the casting done sooner rather than later then it's one more appt out of the way as I'd feel awful if his appt had to be cancelled due to me going into labour as orthotics appts have a huge waiitng list.


----------



## Hotmum

Olivias_mum said:


> @ Barb, yeah i delivered both my little girls at 28 weeks, im 5ft 2 but my bp is high and i spill protein even when im not pregnant (my heart and kidneys dont work properly.) The dizziness/fainting feeling sounds alot like low blood pressure :S, is it possible that the new dose of labetalol could have lowered it too much?
> 
> xx

man I am TIRED, I did feel too weird and decided to go to the hospital, yesterday morning, guess what.. BP was high again they incrised me for 800 mg 3x a day - plus everything else lol ( because I am taking a LIST of meds right now)

Took the second ´´ round`` of steroid shots, and I am here because after the 24 hr protein check, I was supposed to be something and ended up being over 2.000, WTF ? 

and here I am again, hospitalized, with this crazy BP, plus endema, plus protein in urine (big time) and Pre E REALLY got me again...
I will PROBABLY be here until the baby is born, i already cried so much because I know how is hard to have a premie, but GOD knows it better...


IDK I do have some pre-term labor signs too, like fake contractions, back paind and that kinda stuff, they told me that is most likely because of my protein, it will put me in labor for the next couple weeks...

So we will see what happens, this baby girl REALLY wants to meet me early...

did u get frustated for having a second premie? 
do you plan in having more babies ?


----------



## Hotmum

you&me said:


> I will post pics tomorrow when I get some of it in the daylight :happydance:
> 
> Hotmum, I too take aspirin and calcium...and was labetalol my last 3 pregnancies due to PET :hugs:

maaaaaaaaan this sucks...

and sucks BAD time =(


----------



## Hotmum

sb22 said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> Whats all happening with you all just now? Hope u r all ok?
> 
> Xxx

sandi congrats hunn =)

I am here... at the hospital, once and AGAIN...

And yes, Pre E Got me BIG TIME now... No more bed rest for me I will at the hospital until this baby girl shows up...

I am so emotional lately, I knew I was going to happen anytime soon...

I just hope she comes healthy =(

- Im done crying, time to fight for my little girl-

PS. I am PROB, going to experience pre term labor too, since my proteins are just CRAZY, I am having some fake contractions and they are watching me closely, but told me that I have a big chance of a pre term labor ( besides crazy Pre e)... how is it?


----------



## Hotmum

my back hurts, my head hurts, i feel dizzy, nausea, and this contractions (I think is the fake ones, since is only 1-2, maybe three everyhour)... Plus endema, pre- E
big chance of experiencing pre term labor, because of high protein in my urine...

I want to cry really bad, but because I´ve done it so much already, is not helping me at all...

I am just afraid of having a premie, afraid of what is going to happen, afraid if she will be ok...

I am so sorry girls, I had to spill it, out there =((


----------



## Tasha

Lottie massive :hugs::hugs: I have no idea why she rang dau, cos it would always go to the doctors not mw's :wacko: I really, really hope your instincts about Bumpity coming are wrong, but I know that Mummy's tend to just know, like I said though some of our instincts could be down to trying to prepare ourselves, iykwim?

Hotmum (that always feels wrong writing that :haha:) huge :hugs: I hope they manage to get it more under control, and baby can stay in for as long as is safe for you both.

I have my doppler scan today, terrified.


----------



## nkbapbt

Tasha - :hugs: Thank you. I know it's a support thread/forum, and the support here is AWESOME. It sounds so dumb, but I feel like I am jinxing myself being here. Like I can pretend the preemie factor away. So silly I know. 

I guess anything to keep myself sane!?

Good luck today with your scan, I will be thinking about you all day till you update with some good news!

Lottie - :hugs: I feel like a terrible bump buddy, I have no words! I wish I had some clever helpful thing to say. I wish you would get your results, the stress of not knowing certainly cannot be helping anything! :hugs:

Hotmum - :hugs: What does your doctor say about your PTL signs?

I have contracted almost daily since getting my stitch. I am up right now at 3am thinking something is up...I am having terrible ripping cramps in my cervix again. Im just waiting for the bleeding to start up again. I have a cervix length and baby checking ultrasound today at 3pm, so I am hoping it might show why its hurting down there so much. I am thinking my cervix is changing...=(


----------



## Hotmum

Tasha said:


> Lottie massive :hugs::hugs: I have no idea why she rang dau, cos it would always go to the doctors not mw's :wacko: I really, really hope your instincts about Bumpity coming are wrong, but I know that Mummy's tend to just know, like I said though some of our instincts could be down to trying to prepare ourselves, iykwim?
> 
> Hotmum (that always feels wrong writing that :haha:) huge :hugs: I hope they manage to get it more under control, and baby can stay in for as long as is safe for you both.
> 
> I have my doppler scan today, terrified.

how was your scam hunn ?

yeah i know lol you can call me barb too lol !

I hope she can stick longer too ! =)


----------



## Hotmum

nkbapbt said:


> Tasha - :hugs: Thank you. I know it's a support thread/forum, and the support here is AWESOME. It sounds so dumb, but I feel like I am jinxing myself being here. Like I can pretend the preemie factor away. So silly I know.
> 
> I guess anything to keep myself sane!?
> 
> Good luck today with your scan, I will be thinking about you all day till you update with some good news!
> 
> Lottie - :hugs: I feel like a terrible bump buddy, I have no words! I wish I had some clever helpful thing to say. I wish you would get your results, the stress of not knowing certainly cannot be helping anything! :hugs:
> 
> Hotmum - :hugs: What does your doctor say about your PTL signs?
> 
> I have contracted almost daily since getting my stitch. I am up right now at 3am thinking something is up...I am having terrible ripping cramps in my cervix again. Im just waiting for the bleeding to start up again. I have a cervix length and baby checking ultrasound today at 3pm, so I am hoping it might show why its hurting down there so much. I am thinking my cervix is changing...=(

Oh My, hopefully the baby is fine, I will be praying for you !:thumbup:
keep us updated =), for how long you are contracting ?

Well, Because I had this CRAZY 2.000 protein in my pee, it is probably a sign of kidney failure, my doc told me because of THAT I may experience Pre term labor, I am cramping, contracting every 20 min or so and with a AWFUL back pain ! my blood work doesnt look good either, and they are really choosing carefully what they are going to do with me...

For now I still here with a IV, lots of meds and a baby monitor...
I also have low fluids in my placenta, but It can be because of High Blood pressure too... So we dont know yet !


----------



## you&me

Hotmum...the doctors will do everything they can so it doesn't end in you having complete kidney failure...they will try not to let it get that far...you really need to trust in them that they have your best interests at heart...aswell as your babies...

If they feel that you and the baby are in serious danger, they will not even hesitate to deliver...they delivered Reagan 14 hours after my diagnos of pre-eclamptic toxemia....they have to advise you things by saying 'this may happen, this could happen, and so could that'...it doesn't mean it always will, they are just giving you the situation from every angle to cover themselves.

Tasha, hope your scan has gone okay, please update us as soon as you can.

Nic, we are all here for the good...and the not so good...chat away :hugs:

Sandi and Lianne, hope you're okay?

Lottie, did you get any joy today with your results?


----------



## Lianne1986

:hi: not too bad here. Jaiden sounds like hes got a frog in his throat :( of to the drs at 3.15. hes had a cold for about 4 weeks now he just cant seem to be able to shift it, xx


----------



## AP

Aye im fine here just desperatley catching up :rofl:

Alex is super choked with the cold. DH looking after her while i deal with Tori. Arrgghh. Poor chick :cry:

Toris an angel though. I even bf for the first time in public yesterday. In a shopping mall. I was slightly nervous. H&M have wicked nursing /maternity tops, i had 2 from alexs pregnancy and bought more while i was out. I went into the ladies, changed her, latched her on and walked back to Starbucks, where Alex and DH was. We sat chatting for ages til he said "hold on - are you feeding her? I didn't even notice!!!" so loving the tops although i will be living in them i think!

I was freaking out. You could hear everyone say 'aw look at the size of her'and i was stopped a lot by people wanting to look at her. Thing is, she doesnt seem that little, even though she is smaller than when alex hit 'term'. Katy1310 reminded me that i didnt have the hassle of correcting age-thats ODD!!!

Shes put ON weight, just a lil, but i didnt think she'd been feedin enough. Obviously she is fine. She has tounge tie so it must not bother her?

Nic, tasha, im praying your scans go well. 
Oliviasmum (jo) i hope grace is ok?
I will get on the ipad soon and catch up l8r Xxxx


----------



## you&me

Yay for nursing in public....go you!!! :happydance:

Hope Jaiden and Alex's cold ease up soon.

Sandi...Amber had partial tongue tie...her latch was fine and she fed like a pro...they say if it causes issues with breastfeeding they can clip it...and they tend to clip it more quicker with BF babies so it doesn't hinder feeding, I think they queue jump them over FF babies.


----------



## Lottie86

Sandi: When I saw pics of Tori I've been thinking 'look at the size of her' but I think she looks huuuuuge :haha: How long is she? That's fab you've been bf in public :thumbup: Have you tried out the Moby wrap yet?


ARGH if one more person says to me _'well you're not big so that's why the baby is small' _I swear I will smack them :grr: there's a world of difference between a baby who is on and continuing on a perfectly healthy centile line and just not going to be a huge baby and a baby who's totally fallen off the centile lines and has declining fluid levels.


EEK gp surgery just phoned and receptionist said they have just received my amnio results and they want me to go in and discuss them with them, so much for the hospital phoning me with the results!! First appt gps have got is Monday afternoon!!! :shock: I explained to the receptionist how long we've been waiting for these results and how important they are so she said all I can try is phoning tomorrow morning and Friday morning and seeing if I can get an emergency appt but all their standard appts are fully booked until next week now.


----------



## Lottie86

I've now got Dave moaning at me to phone the hospital now to demand the results, I've pointed out that the day ward is closed now and genetics will have gone home too and he's saying just phone the labour ward :wacko: I pointed out they don't deal with test results but he thinks the doctors there will be able to find them out and that I need to phone them and demand the results. I'm just so stressed and Dave going on at me to phone the labour ward to demand the results really isn't helping and neither is the fact that Findlay has been screaming non stop for the past half an hour and I have absolutely no idea why :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Sorry for the rant I know there are far far worse things going on at the moment but just needed to vent.


----------



## Lianne1986

Lottie86 said:


> I've now got Dave moaning at me to phone the hospital now to demand the results, I've pointed out that the day ward is closed now and genetics will have gone home too and he's saying just phone the labour ward :wacko: I pointed out they don't deal with test results but he thinks the doctors there will be able to find them out and that I need to phone them and demand the results. I'm just so stressed and Dave going on at me to phone the labour ward to demand the results really isn't helping and neither is the fact that Findlay has been screaming non stop for the past half an hour and I have absolutely no idea why :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant I know there are far far worse things going on at the moment but just needed to vent.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

could Findlay sense ur stressed? 

i have no advice really hun but sending u big hugs and to let u know im thinking of u xx


----------



## Tasha

Lottie massive :hugs::hugs: I know the similarities between bubble and bumpity must be freaking you out as well as the amino results. I am here okay?

Thank you Sandi for changing the title for my girl. I will never be able to thank you girls enough for the support. Just gutted.


----------



## Elveneye

Hi again, ladies.
Have been here before, but decided to quit reading these discussion boards for my own peace of mind.. Well, didn't work. Turns out that some support actually does help more than it hurts.

So long story short.. I had a gorgeous wee daughter September 2009, she was born 7 weeks early (33+5) and spent 5 looooong weeks in hospital. 
I got pregnant again in December 2010, but in my booking scan at 12wks it turned out that the baby had passed away at 7wks :cry:
So, we tried again.. And got pregnant immediately after, in January 2011. I am now 19+4 weeks pregnant with 'Peanut'. I have my 20wk scan next week, absolutely horrified but extremely curious to see how (s)he is doing - and whether Peanut is a boy or a girl.

The reason I came here to write this post is that I keep thinking about my daughter's sudden birth and the whole prematurity... It was terrible. And I'm so damn scared, horrified even, that it will happen again. How am I going to get through it, if it does? :cry: I'm just so scared it's all I can think about every time I think about this baby. It's all I know, prematurity.. Just keep crying about it. Can they help me avoid it this time? Will they? What if it happens regardless, what will I do?

... Who would have thought it would be so hard to be pregnant again, after going through it all..?


----------



## AP

:hugs: elveneye and welcome to the thread. If you like, i'll add you to our list on the front page, just let me know Peanuts EDD.

Also on the first page is a bit of info on the OPPTIMUM trial in the UK, in fact ur in Scotland too so its highly likely your local hospital participates in this.(its based in Edinburgh you see ;) ) I can help you contact someone if you wish, best thing i did in my recent pregnancy- i got to 40+2 after my 27 weeker! :)


----------



## Hotmum

you&me said:


> Hotmum...the doctors will do everything they can so it doesn't end in you having complete kidney failure...they will try not to let it get that far...you really need to trust in them that they have your best interests at heart...aswell as your babies...
> 
> If they feel that you and the baby are in serious danger, they will not even hesitate to deliver...they delivered Reagan 14 hours after my diagnos of pre-eclamptic toxemia....they have to advise you things by saying 'this may happen, this could happen, and so could that'...it doesn't mean it always will, they are just giving you the situation from every angle to cover themselves.
> 
> Tasha, hope your scan has gone okay, please update us as soon as you can.
> 
> Nic, we are all here for the good...and the not so good...chat away :hugs:
> 
> Sandi and Lianne, hope you're okay?
> 
> Lottie, did you get any joy today with your results?

yea. I hate the this and that may happen...

well contracting the same but no dilatation ( Thanks God !) they still waiting and waiting to make sure they are doing the best thing for us !

baby drooped but she is breach, so not to much to worry about PTL now...

BP is under control ( and I am super dizzy with that much of medication lol )
visual changes... Idk same. my eyes are very redish, but I think is because I am really tired and worried...
endema getting better with stockings and headache is very light right now ( not completely gone, but very light ! )

things are getting better =) but I am getting use to this roller coaster, today this, tomorrow that, we will take day by day...


----------



## AP

Tasha,

There are nowhere near enough words to describe how sorry i am.
Im so proud of you, so proud to know you, your strength is amazing.

Xxxxx


----------



## mummy3

Tasha:hugs: Sandi says it so well hun, I'm so very sorry:hugs:

Lottie, good luck with the results.

Sandi, well done for NIP, sounds like you're a natural! 

Hotmum:hugs:

Eilidh is doing well, not sleeping, and eating alot so normal behaviour I guess! She has a paed check on friday so will see what she weighs. 

Nic, how you doing hun?:flower:

You and me, any new symptoms?


----------



## you&me

Tasha :hugs: :kiss:

Mummy3...a tiny bit of feeling sick...that is it :shrug: Hope you're okay?


----------



## indy and lara

Tasha, I am so very sorry that you have had such awful news. I am thinking about you and sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## you&me

Hiya Elveneye :wave:


----------



## Lianne1986

tasha im so sorry hun xxx


----------



## clairec81

Have been following all you brave ladies stories with hope, so very sad to hear of your awful news Tasha. Thinking of you and your angel.:hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Just to let you all know I've had a letter arrive today from the geneticist saying that the results show that Miss Bumpity has the same chromosome abnormality as Findlay :cry::cry: Gutted isn't even the word for it :cry::cry::cry: Guess at least we've got our answer now about her growth problems.


----------



## Lianne1986

Lottie im so sorry hun, im thinking of u :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Oh Lottie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

What happens now? Do they do more tests?

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

:hugs: thinking of you and your family lottie sending you lots of :hugs: love and positive energy


----------



## Lottie86

Basically now it comes down to us needing to decide whether we want to discuss with them letting her grow her wings now to save her suffering or whether we want to carry on and see what happens with the pregnancy knowing there's a high chance of her growing her wings before she's born or if she does battle on her having a lot of lifelong medical and developmental problems and possibly losing her later on. 

If I go into labour anytime soon they are unlikely to be able to help her anyway as with her growth problem they prob won't be able to get lines and tubes into her due to her being so tiny. 

I'm just gutted and have no idea how to even begin thinking about this :cry::cry::cry:

I guess this shows that Mummy's instinct is always right as I knew something wasn't right right from the start of the pregnancy :cry:


----------



## Lianne1986

I honestly dont know wat to say to lottie or tasha, but i am honestly thinking of u both right now xxx


----------



## you&me

This world is so fookin cruel :cry:

Mummy instinct is always right Lottie...I am just so so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:

Does the chromosome abnormailty differ from child to child in it's severity and affects? (sorry if I am being insensitive asking (tell me to bugger off if you want to), I am trying to understand :hugs:)


----------



## Hotmum

tasha... I am kind of lost here...

I am so sorry hunn ! massive hugs ! =(

I would take you for a coffee or something if I could but I am stuck in this hospital too...

What exactly happened hunn... ?

-------------------------------------

LOTTIE- I am so sorry too hunn =(

I am already emotional with my personal life roller coaster, but i am emotional for you girls too ! 
Tears wont help, but i can deff fell your pain !


----------



## Hotmum

lottie - o my God, I know it is personal and you should choose carefully, BUT
I would give it a chance...
I believe and TRUST in God, and I know that faith is keeping my little girl baking...
You have a totally different history, but give it a try....

I tried everything before Jesus, and when I finally tried faith it worked =)

If you decide to let her go, we will be here for support hunn, I cant imagine how hard this can be!

- yeah, the mom instinct are always right...

I had a bad instinct about my baby girl too, but now even againt my instincts I have Faith, Hope and I pray hard and everyday for her...


----------



## Lottie86

you&me said:


> This world is so fookin cruel :cry:
> 
> Mummy instinct is always right Lottie...I am just so so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:
> 
> Does the chromosome abnormailty differ from child to child in it's severity and affects? (sorry if I am being insensitive asking (tell me to bugger off if you want to), I am trying to understand :hugs:)

Yes it can vary but the bad news is that Bumpity is already showing problems that Findlay didn't have when I was expecting him and one that he didn't have as badly and didn't have this early on before he arrived which means that it is likely that she is more severely affected :( Now the consultant should have my results (as it says on the letter that genetics have sent a copy to her) I just need to wait for her to sort out Bumpity's detailed cardiac scan to check her heart in close detail to see if she is showing any signs of heart problems yet or not. I'm supposed to be seeing the consultant again on the 29th although not sure if she'll bring that appt forward now or not.

I knew that something was wrong from really early on and as scans have shown severe symmetrical growth probs so early on (growth issues started from 18 weeks if not earlier) etc I knew in my heart what the results were going to come back with but reading it in black and white makes it really hit home hard. I can't even cry as I think I've run out of tears now, I'm just physically and emotionally worn out. Once I've done Findlay's afternoon physio and other bits and he goes down for a nap I think I might try and see if I can have a bit of a nap myself.


----------



## you&me

:-( Try and get some rest if you can hun...

I hope they bring the heart scan forwards, would it be worth trying to call them tomorrow to see if they can?

Would there be any chance of moving back down near your mum so you have more support close by?

Hotmum, I am catholic, and I tell you; sometimes God is shit at his job...why would he make people that don't deserve the pain suffer?...I really don't buy all the 'god will only give you what he thinks you can deal with' stuff much :nope:


----------



## Lottie86

No unfortunately not due to my OH's job. It's really crap as with my Mum's health there is no way she can come up :nope: The care I had down there were so much better than the care up here when I was expecting Findlay so I really wish we could just head down there as everyone I saw down there from the midwives, to the consultants and theatre staff, to the NICU staff and health visitors were _amazing_. 


Hotmum: I do believe in God (I'm Catholic) and have been praying since day 1 and it still happened. I know these things have to happen to someone and I wouldn't wish this chromosome abnormality on my worst enemy but it is still so hard to deal with.


----------



## Lianne1986

you&me said:


> sometimes God is shit at his job...why would he make people that don't deserve the pain suffer?...I really don't buy all the 'god will only give you what he thinks you can deal with' stuff much :nope:

i have to agree with that!


----------



## JJ_Buck

Lianne1986 said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> sometimes God is shit at his job...why would he make people that don't deserve the pain suffer?...I really don't buy all the 'god will only give you what he thinks you can deal with' stuff much :nope:
> 
> i have to agree with that!Click to expand...

Echo the above, life is so unfair sometimes. I'm so sorry Tasha and Lottie :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Lottie...I have no words. I was hoping and wishing so hard, that things would play out so much differently for you and bump. I am just so sorry. :hugs:

Tasha...I am so sorry you are going through this again. My heart just aches for you. :hugs:

I wish there was more I do or say ladies. 

I agree with the god comments...I am not really religious and that is why. Why does god make good, kind, wonderful people suffer? Repeatedly? I know all the reasons people tell me...but it's just not good enough! No one deserves to suffer like this...let alone twice!


----------



## alparen

Sorry for whats going on with you Lottie xxxxxx :hugs: Take your time and do what you think is best. what a heartbreaking scenario. :hugs:

Tasha i'm not sure what has gone on but i want to give a giant :hugs:


----------



## PrincessPea

I normally just lurk around this thread seeing how you ladies are getting on and wishing you all my best wishes but just wanted to say:

Tasha - I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you.

Lottie - So sorry to hear your news but you appear to be a very strong person and a fantastic mum so I am sure you will find the strength to work through this.

:hugs::hugs:to you both


----------



## Tasha

Lottie, I know we have spoken a little before, but had to come on the thread to let you know I am thinking of you. I feel as if we have a connection because of our girls, sadly for all the wrong reasons. We both knew, didnt we? Even when everyone around us was saying otherwise. No matter what happens with Bumpity, I will be there for you, I promise :hugs: Lots of love chick :hugs:

As for me, for those of you that dont know, yesterday at 24+1 it was confirmed that Bubble has grown her angel wings. So I am finding it really hard to believe in a god right now, I mean seven miscarriages and for the second time in my life I am sitting at home waiting for an induction to go and give birth to my daughter knowing that there will be no screams from her, only silence, knowing that I will spend a few short hours with her trying to create memories then go home with some photos, empty arms and a broken heart. I know (after being told by a woman moments after my scan yesterday), that it is said that god doesnt give you what you cant carry, but believe me when I say I cant carry this pain again, I just cant. Burying your child once is so wrong, and now to be thinking of burying her little sister with her is, well beyond words.

Sorry if I offend anyone


----------



## mummy3

Lottie:hugs: I'm really so sorry hun:hugs:

Tasha:hugs: You are so brave.


----------



## nkbapbt

Tasha...I am pretty sure you did not and could not offend anyone by what you have said. You are grieving deeply, you have 100% right to feel however you want..and be angry at whomever you want and question what/who ever you want. 

So do you Lottie..and if anyone says otherwise, they can deal with me. Just saying.

:hugs:


----------



## alparen

Tasha there is no way you could ever offend anyone by that post. I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I'm truely broken hearted for you. I sit here and cry. I wish I could give you the biggest hug right now. :hugs:


----------



## clairec81

Again i'm just a follower of this thread but wanted to say how sorry i am to hear your in this situation Lottie. I was in a totally different situation but at 19 weeks my fluid levels were so low they said the only real option was to induce labour. I was devastated and remember the word they used was 'termination', i kept saying to DH on the way home 'but i don't want a termination', such a terrible way to put it. Nothing i can say or anyone else will help but try to stay as strong as you obviously are. If praying works do it, if crying works do it, if shouting works - do it. Do whatever works for you and the only advice i feel i can give is talk to your husband, i shut mine out a bit and forgot that he was going through it too, once i let him in it helped. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Thanks everyone for the support, it's much appreciated. I just feel a combination of broken and numb at the moment. It's so hard when I've been living with the effects of this chromososme abnormality 24/7 for 2 years as I can't even kid myself that things might not be so bad like I perhaps could if it was a condition I had no experience of/didn't know much about as I know exactly what the reality of this is and it's not good. 


Tasha: You have been such a fantastic support to me over the past few weeks, you'll never know how much help you've been. Always here for you too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Tasha- can't put into words how sorry I am for you darling,sending you massive hugs xxx
Lottie- sorry your going through such a hard time xxx

You are both so brave x


----------



## Hotmum

you&me said:


> :-( Try and get some rest if you can hun...
> 
> I hope they bring the heart scan forwards, would it be worth trying to call them tomorrow to see if they can?
> 
> Would there be any chance of moving back down near your mum so you have more support close by?
> 
> Hotmum, I am catholic, and I tell you; sometimes God is shit at his job...why would he make people that don't deserve the pain suffer?...I really don't buy all the 'god will only give you what he thinks you can deal with' stuff much :nope:

I dont know what works for you but everyone is different...

I know that MY faith is holding me still =)
I have no parents, or ANY family around and I meant it, like NOBODY in the United States and my husband also have just his mom, nobody else, so siblings or dad or anything, I do have friends, but you know, is different...
Nobody was really helping me with the bedrest besides husband and grandma, and while I was in the hospital, I had nobody either, my husband worked 7-6 and grandma was taking care of my 2 year old, so I was pretty much alone...
And I am christian, I do pray a lot, and I know how faith helped me, I am emotional still but I know is in God´s hands...
I know it isnt fair thinking - 'god will only give you what he thinks you can deal with' - I am not saying that either...

I know that we can blame God a lot of times, but for lottie is not totally over yet, so I just suggested what I´ve been trying... faith

that´s all... I know that must be HARD, but if you re not...

I will be praying for you lottie...

I am not a saint, I blame God before, but even when I blamed him, he was the only one there for me... I had a hard life, but I am not telling my story to be the victim here, just wanted to explain my point of view =)

sorry for anything that I said... just trying to help =)


----------



## Hotmum

Tasha said:


> Lottie, I know we have spoken a little before, but had to come on the thread to let you know I am thinking of you. I feel as if we have a connection because of our girls, sadly for all the wrong reasons. We both knew, didnt we? Even when everyone around us was saying otherwise. No matter what happens with Bumpity, I will be there for you, I promise :hugs: Lots of love chick :hugs:
> 
> As for me, for those of you that dont know, yesterday at 24+1 it was confirmed that Bubble has grown her angel wings. So I am finding it really hard to believe in a god right now, I mean seven miscarriages and for the second time in my life I am sitting at home waiting for an induction to go and give birth to my daughter knowing that there will be no screams from her, only silence, knowing that I will spend a few short hours with her trying to create memories then go home with some photos, empty arms and a broken heart. I know (after being told by a woman moments after my scan yesterday), that it is said that god doesnt give you what you cant carry, but believe me when I say I cant carry this pain again, I just cant. Burying your child once is so wrong, and now to be thinking of burying her little sister with her is, well beyond words.
> 
> Sorry if I offend anyone

I didnt say God gives you what you can carry...

I was just trying to give a positive thinking for lottie... I dont even know why some people got so angry about it... 
I was just trying to help =(

- I am really sorry Tasha, and I honestly can´t even say anything, because Is beyond pain what you are feeling right now...
If you were anywhere around I would give you a tie hug... I know how thinks are not fair sometimes...

I am sorry...


----------



## you&me

Hotmum...I never got 'angry' as you put it over your post about it..I simply said 'god is shit at his job sometimes'...you stated your view about how god has helped you...I stated mine...right now they are just different views...my anger is however that 2 wonderful people are being put through so much heartache and pain...for a second time, nobody deserves it the once, let alone twice.

Tasha, I have been thinking of you so much today, I hope you managed to get some precious memories of bubble to hold close to you.

Lottie, I hope today has been as gentle as possible on you, and that you have managed to get some rest.

Hope all of you ladies are okay? :hugs:


----------



## Hotmum

sorry if I ofended ANYONE, I was really trying to help...

tty


----------



## Hotmum

you&me said:


> Hotmum...I never got 'angry' as you put it over your post about it..I simply said 'god is shit at his job sometimes'...you stated your view about how god has helped you...I stated mine...right now they are just different views...my anger is however that 2 wonderful people are being put through so much heartache and pain...for a second time, nobody deserves it the once, let alone twice.
> 
> Tasha, I have been thinking of you so much today, I hope you managed to get some precious memories of bubble to hold close to you.
> 
> Lottie, I hope today has been as gentle as possible on you, and that you have managed to get some rest.
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are okay? :hugs:

I know... And It is really not fair... I just wanted to help, that´s all...

I just wish I could help more...

I am so sorry ladies


----------



## nkbapbt

I wasn't angry either...though I think my post maybe sounded like it was. I am with you&me...I am extremely angry that these two ladies are going through this..again. While I do not share your views Hotmum, I certainly would never ever oust you for them or get upset at you for them...unless you tried to put them on me, you know? But you didn't. 

I think both ladies can use all the support they can get, I cannot speak on their faith beliefs and what works for them....but I can't imagine anyone being upset at you for what you said as it came from a place of caring.

I hope everyone is well today. 

Lottie - I have no words. I just want you to know, I am here whatever decision you make. I hope you know that no matter what your heart says, whatever decision you make...there is no blame...there is no guilt. The reason is..because we all know your choices will be made out of a place of love. There can be no guilt nor blame in that. And even though Ive said it, we all know that will not be the case. But in the times you do feel those ways...remember all of us here think you are wonderful. We all are so proud of you...:hugs:


----------



## Hotmum

nkbapbt said:


> I wasn't angry either...though I think my post maybe sounded like it was. I am with you&me...I am extremely angry that these two ladies are going through this..again. While I do not share your views Hotmum, I certainly would never ever oust you for them or get upset at you for them...unless you tried to put them on me, you know? But you didn't.
> 
> I think both ladies can use all the support they can get, I cannot speak on their faith beliefs and what works for them....but I can't imagine anyone being upset at you for what you said as it came from a place of caring.
> 
> I hope everyone is well today.
> 
> Lottie - I have no words. I just want you to know, I am here whatever decision you make. I hope you know that no matter what your heart says, whatever decision you make...there is no blame...there is no guilt. The reason is..because we all know your choices will be made out of a place of love. There can be no guilt nor blame in that. And even though Ive said it, we all know that will not be the case. But in the times you do feel those ways...remember all of us here think you are wonderful. We all are so proud of you...:hugs:


yeah, like I said, I was just trying to give some support, at the end is REALLY her choice and like I said from the beggining, whatever she choose I will be here too.:hugs:

She doesn´t deserve that, actually NOBODY does...:nope:


_ anyways just a question, how you´re doing?
and your bedrest? =)


----------



## embojet

Just wantd to poke my head in here and say that I am so sorry Tasha and Lottie :hugs:. I know I dont have time to come on here much any more and dont post often but I follow what goes on and I am thinking of both of you :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Bed rest is...bed rest. he he. I had a positive OB appointment yesterday, everything is currently stable and I was discharged from the in home nursing program (which I am glad about as they honestly weren't overly helpful..I mean it was nice, but I felt like I was being baby sat a bit..and I don't want to take away their time for people who are in more need of it). My cervix is funneling but not overtly fast, so while it's opening its stable..:shrug:

I am in the third tri now...which is some where I have never been! 

Baby M weighs 850 g and is a week behind in measurement in some areas...but is healthy and doing well. So that's all good!

How is everyone else?


----------



## you&me

Nic, I am so sorry...I forgot to say to you about your third tri today :hugs:

This baby is weird...doesn't seem to like sweets much...well pick n mix in particular :haha: for the first time I scoffed my face on the stuff...then back it came :dohh:


----------



## Bec L

So so sorry to hear that Lottie xxx


----------



## Veck

Im really sorry for Tasha's little baby. Life can be just so cruel sometimes. I'm sending all my love and support to her and her family.

And Lottie, so sorry as well. I read about your little boy's condition and I'm so sorry that you're going through the same thing again...whatever you do we'll support you.

xx


----------



## Scottiemum

Hi, I sometimes read this thread as one day I hope to be brave enough to have another baby like you all. Just wanted to say I am really sorry for Tasha and Lottie, I cant imagine what you must be going through. Thinking of you. XXXXX


----------



## mummy3

You and me, you can pass that pick n mix this way...

Nic, :happydance: for 3rd tri!

Sandi, how you getting on?

Tasha:hugs:

Lottie:hugs: Always here for you ladies:hugs:

Eilidh failed her well baby check today, she was meant to have her 1 month vaccinations but her weightgain was nowhere near enough. She gained a total of just under 4oz in 2 weeks and is 4lb 10oz now at 5 weeks. We are already supplementing with 24 cal neosure and have to increase the # of feeds we do this then follow up next week.


----------



## AP

:hugs: for all of you. Tasha and Lottie know im always here for yous girls ok? 

Amy you really do have another little one huh?

Nic third tri must blow ur mind hun!!!

You&mw im saying boy already :rofl: 

We are ok. I am scared for when DH goes back to work. I dunno how i can logically put alex to bed and leave tori ykwim? Stumped.


----------



## you&me

Uhhhhh...I don't know what to do with boys!!! :wacko: I only know how to look after little girl's...:haha:

Does Alex settle pretty easy at bed time?...how does her routine go?


----------



## AP

Thats my other issue, MIL fucked the bedtine up royally. She put Alex in her cot to play. (when she was told not to and in fact shouldnt have even been up-yeah that was THAT day!)

If there one thing more banned than porn in this house, its alex in a cot for anything other than bed :dohh:

So last two nights we've put her in her cot, she tries to get up , gets stressed and throws up. Within 1 minute. :/

So we need to clean her up... And start again....


----------



## you&me

:dohh: fookin MIL's!!!

You will find that you will fall into a routine when hubby goes back to work...what time does Alex generally go to bed?...it may fall around a time Tori will nap...or do you have a baby carrier so you can be hand free to see to Alex?


----------



## AP

You&me, sling+boobs+tori+alex= erm....


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> You&me, sling+boobs+tori+alex= erm....

:rofl: oh yeah!!! 

I am full of bright ideas today I tell ya!! :haha:




Lottie...how are you?


----------



## Lottie86

I'm not too bad thanks, just really tired as not sleeping well at the moment, have managed about 5 hours since I got the results on Thursday and I don't think I've had a full nights sleep since the amnio.


My neighbours don't seem to really be speaking to me much, a couple of them replied to Dave's FB status on Thursday asking Dave to tell me they were thinking of me etc (but they didn't say a word on mine) but most have gone from asking all the time if we've got the amnio results to totally ignoring it now we have and it's not good news and when I saw a couple of them today they've gone from our usual general easy chatting to conversation seeming really awkward and stilted. Our neighbours that are due just over 2 weeks before me have gone from asking how me/baby are doing every time we see each other to not even mentioning Bumpity now! 


Dave and I are off for a meal out later as it was our 6 year anniversary yesterday (can't believe it's been 6 years already since we met :wacko:) so looking forward to that and hopefully Findlay will be a good boy like he was last time we went out for a meal. We're going to try and time it so we're back home before his bedtime so he doesn't get grumpy (Findlay that is, not Dave :haha:).

Sandi: Smack the MIL!!! She soooooo deserves it!


----------



## Hotmum

Lottie- It is good that you are feeling better =)

If you need anything I know, I am new and all but a extra friend is always good...

-**----------------------------

I just don't know what is wrong with my body, today is good, tomorrow is not...
I was sent home from the hospital yesterday ( YEAAA lol) but with the complete bed rest, and now my 2 year old can't stay AT ALL with me, so the social worker provided him day care 3 times a week...
It is sad, plus he got pnemonia while I was at the hospital ! he is better now, but still sick, he is with grandma and can only be home IF I am not by myself.
My Blood pressure is just a crazy roller coaster =( ! 
I am taking meds every 6 hours now ! And strong ones, labetalol 800 mg, aspirins, and everything else for anemia and my protein... Somehow the protein in my pee still bad but still ''ok'' I believe. I am in risk, but they really want to keep this baby baking ( wich I agree, of course). I am kind of scared since today I woke up, and felt a LOT of heartburn ( but more like a "pain" sensation than burning) and nausea, took my meds at 6 am and took my Blood pressure ( and was crazy again =((( ) 171-110... 
So I took my labetalol and I am waiting to get better, it is already better ( 150-96 ) but not where I should be... 
Why I can't stay stable? I really do my best to stay still at home, but whenever I go just to the doctors office to check the BP or they send a nurse to me, my BP is crazy again and I get hospitalized for another week...
I just don't know what to do at this point... =(
my nausea is better, I still have a little of heartburn but my BP is just stupid and not going down... I will try everything before calling the doctor today...
What I am doing wrong?


----------



## AP

Hugs :hugs: for you all, you are having some time of it. :hugs: :hugs:

Lottie that bloody MIL i swear.
David said
"Shes asking for any nice pics.... I'll just say i dont have nice pics :rofl:"
She's a boot, im going no-where near the woman which means neither is Tori without my mammaries ;)

Tori's 8 days old. :wacko: when did that happen. Every day she is different- a sleepy baby one day and a girl on a total feeding frenzy today.

Alex is turning a corner when it comes to Tori, last night she stroked her head and this morning she made a lil giggle and poked her face :/ :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

i know im not postin much, but i really dont know what to say. apart from im sorry and im thinkin of tasha & lottie xx


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs: to you all. 

Lottie, people are always odd with bad news, give them time. And remember I am here.

Nic, third tri is great :thumbup:

Sandi smack her or I always can.

Me - I am numb mostly, every so often it hits and the tears come but mostly it feels surreal. For those of you not on my fb, Riley Rae was born yesterday, which was 24+3, at 7.15am weighing 340grams. I think that si quite small for gestation? Mw seem to think so too. 

I hope you are all okay?


----------



## Hotmum

Tasha I am so sorry... =(

lots of hugs hunn


----------



## Lottie86

Tasha: How long was Riley Rae? (hope that's ok to ask) I love the dress you've chosen for her, it's gorgeous and I bet she'll look absolutely beautiful in it. How are your OH and the children doing? Always thinking of you and you know where I am if you want to chat at all. 


Sandi: Glad Alex is getting better with Tori. I guess it must be quite scary in a way for toddlers to suddenly have a small noisy person invade their home.
BF sounds so so brilliant for the benefits of avoiding annoying relatives :haha:


----------



## Mumof42009

Tasha- You picked a lovely name for her :hugs: will you be able to find out why this happened? Take your time to get through this and give yourself time to grieve sending you love and :hugs::hugs:x


----------



## Tasha

Barb thank you.

Lottie, they didnt measure her but I have just looked at a photo where I put my hand next to her so in time when the memories fade I wont foget her size, she was from the tip of my fingers to just below my wrist, so probably 20cm's. Matt is trying to cope, he is talking because he knows that he didnt with Honey and that made him end up in a horrible place, he carries this pain in his eyes which is sole destroying. My children, there have been lots of tears and even more questions, some I can answer, some I cant. The same goes for you okay, just know I am here to talk to, as well. 

Mumof4 thank you. Riley Rae is having a post mortem, so hopefully we will find out. I think it was a placental issue, mostly they say the placenta is about the size of baby, but hers was about a third of her size if that. Sorry for the tmi here, it was odd looking, grey and black, flat, just not right. So I think that will be our cause but just need to wait and see, I will get the results on the 21st June at my 8 week appointment.


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs:


----------



## you&me

I have issues with pick n mix...tried to eat it again tonight...was good whilst it lasted...for all of 5 minutes :dohh:...this baby just doesn't like it!!!


----------



## mummy3

Tasha, beautiful name for a beautiful princess:cloud9:

Lottie,:hugs:

You and me, man you tease with the pick n mix:haha: I reckon boy too!

Sandi, yep bfing is absolutely the best MIL deterrent:winkwink: Sounds like Alex is doing a whole lot better with Tori than Anja is doing with Eilidh:dohh: Anja is super jealous lol

Hotmum hope your BP stabilises so you can stay home:hugs:

Nic, how you doing today hun?


----------



## Elveneye

My thoughts are with you, Tasha. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Lottie86

How's everyone doing? Hope all bumps are behaving themselves.

Any more luck on the pick and mix You&Me? I discovered last week why it is not a clever idea to eat an extremely chocolately double choc muffin at 10pm one night last week as I had a bit of a disco going on in my tummy a while later when Little Miss Bumpity got the sugar rush :haha:


----------



## AP

Lottie i had late night munchies every night :rofl: 

When i was having contractions david drove alex up the roads to my mates, i stood in the hallway between contractions wondering if there was chocolate mousse in the fridge


----------



## you&me

Hey everyone :wave:

How are you all?

No luck with pick n mix...my baby simply hates it :wacko: and after the last few times I attempted to eat it, the thought of even putting it in my mouth now just makes me shudder!!....but babybels are a whole different matter...I am doing nearly a pack a day :haha:

Had consultant this morning...same old stuff...bp is good (for now anyway, no doubt it will change!!)...I am discussing with them next time I see them about the options of not having a section...after my aftercare I am pretty terrified of doing that again :nope: but if that is what it has to be then so be it....my scar is going to be closely monitored and checked at every appointment for tenderness etc.

Tasha :hugs: How are you?
:hugs: Lottie, how are you doing now?
Lianne Hope Jaiden's cold has gone now?
Mummy3 and Olivia's mummy are you all settled now at home?
Nic :wave: How are you feeling?
Sandi...how are the girl's? Has Alex taken to Tori okay now?


----------



## Lottie86

Oh Sandi what an image I have in my head of you now withcontractions and chocolate mousse :haha: (although not as amusing as the image I had of you earlier after you FB status that nearly made me wet myself giggling)


You&Me: I'm doing 'ok' I seem to alternate between being numb and crying but I guess that's to be expected. Off to speak to the really nice GP who usually deals with Findlay on Friday about the results and then I have got a consultant appt next Friday so can discuss with her the results and what happens from here. At Findlay's gp appt yesterday (as his dodgy lungs still haven't cleared this chest infection so he's on a second course of antib's) the gp we saw asked how everything was going with the pregnancy so I told her about the results and she said _'ah yes I remember seeing them. Well you're certainly going to have your hands very full with 2 of them like that' _Not quite sure how she felt that was an appropriate or helpful thing to say :wacko:

That's good your consultant is keeping a close eye on you and from so early on too, that must be quite reassuring :thumbup:


----------



## maisiemoo

Omg I can't believe i'm writing this...but I've just got a positive result!!! I'm happy, really happy but scared SH**less. My daughter was born prem and with a congential problem, what happens now...do I just register the pregnancy as normal?


----------



## AP

maisiemoo! Congratulations on your :bfp: I remember that scared shitless feeling :rofl: all i kept saying out loud was shit :rofl: in a good way though.

Yes hun, just do what is normally done in your area (so see the doc or ring up the midwives) Once you start the ball rolling, the midwife or doc will refer you to the relevant care providers,( i imagine consultant care) and discuss the best plans to monitor this pregnancy :)

You'll have a similar age gap to me too :)

oh PS. Let me know your EDD and i'll add you to our list :)


----------



## Elveneye

Eek, have my 20-week scan tomorrow! Nervousnervousnervous!

(I reeeeeally hope we'll find out the sex too!)


----------



## AP

Elveneye good luck hun!(whee in scotland r u frm hun?)


----------



## AP

how ae we all doing

@Lottie and anyone else, i was sat in the living room, i had just slapped the pink dye on my head. Oh god i had to, it had gone a salmony colour but thats what you get for not taking shampoo to hospital, and relying on baby products instead :rofl:
Anyways im dying the hair and Tori starts whimpering fr a feed, There was dye on my top so I took it off and just sat topless. As you do. 
DH was out getting Alexs car seat frm the car, cause she had been sick on it _again_ (give me strength) and he returned with a man from the council. And they both strolled in til I shouted WAIT! :rofl: So DH chucked me a towel, and there i was, pink dye on my head, no make up, (im like jordan me, a proper horror with no make up)topless with a lil towel and feeding Tori, discussing a noisy dog no less :dohh:

The HV came today and tori has gone from 6lb 11.5oz to a surprising 7lb 10oz in 7 days. :shock:

But Alex has been really suffering with this cold. So much so that tonight shes had a constant cough and threw up yet again. Refusing to eat or anything. I checked her temp and it was only 34 degrees. I have never had reason to check her temp since she just came out of neonatal. So DH has taken her to the Sick Kids hospital. He text me to say shes in the hospital smiling away now :dohh: but i feel it in my bones, somethings not right now.

Edit: Alex has got antibiotics, thats all I know just now, and shes really upset. ut this is proabaly becuase shes seriously bloody knackered


----------



## Agiboma

hope she feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## maisiemoo

sb22 said:


> maisiemoo! Congratulations on your :bfp: I remember that scared shitless feeling :rofl: all i kept saying out loud was shit :rofl: in a good way though.
> 
> Yes hun, just do what is normally done in your area (so see the doc or ring up the midwives) Once you start the ball rolling, the midwife or doc will refer you to the relevant care providers,( i imagine consultant care) and discuss the best plans to monitor this pregnancy :)
> 
> You'll have a similar age gap to me too :)
> 
> oh PS. Let me know your EDD and i'll add you to our list :)

Thank you! how are you finding it so far? the age gap is quite exciting as Olivia will never remember life without a sister or brother, which I think is lovely. I'm very nervous about the pregnancy and medical side of things, but hey ho your little one is ok :) It does explain why a thread in baby club annoyed me so much yesterday - i'm never confrontational, especially over the blimin internet!

I think my due date could be the 12th dec, but as i've been BF i never really had a proper period so not sure when the last one was.... so, you definitely definitely can get preggers whilst bfing lol


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Maisymoo.

Good luck for your scan elveneye.

Hope Alex is feeling a bit better this morning...Reagan's weakness is her tonsils...9 times last year :nope:...it is bloody horrible and knocks them right out.

I have my FIL moving in tomorrow :dohh: Long story...he is in spain, has been for last 5 years, marriage has broken down, his health has got bad, he messaged hubby the other morning saying he wanted to come hom...hubby being hubby told him to come here...so flights have been arranged, and he lands tomorrow evening :wacko: I have told Allan it can only be a temporary measure, we are in a 2 double bed house...so have to move when this baby comes as it is!!


----------



## Lianne1986

sorry i havent been around last couple of days but tyler went in to have his operation yesturday.
he was meant to have his tonsils and adenoids out and grommits in.

But we Didn't get everything done yesturday, he didnt get his tonsils out, he had his adenoids out, they could only put 1 grommit in because where they took his old one out yesturday they noticed he has a big hole in his ear drum and theres a 50% chance he will need another operation to fix it. got to go back in 6 weeks to check and he needs ear plugs to go swimming. i had to leave Jaiden for the 1st time :( Jaiden was absolutly fine. I missed him so much, i was without him for about 13hrs. i showered him in kisses when i got back lol. 

its one thing after another with him, it always has been, i know the things hes had wong with him isnt to do with being prem (well i dont think it is) but it seems its been a string of bad luck. iykwim.

Jaiden's cold is much better, not fully gone but hes better than he was :)


----------



## Elveneye

According to my doctor, risks of this baby being premature are small! Yey! More examinations follow in June, and they're gonna start keeping an close eye on me from there on (28wks).. Wonderful! :happydance:


----------



## Lottie86

Elveneye said:


> According to my doctor, risks of this baby being premature are small! Yey! More examinations follow in June, and they're gonna start keeping an close eye on me from there on (28wks).. Wonderful! :happydance:

That's brilliant news Elveneye :thumbup:


----------



## Lottie86

Well I went to see the gp this morning and she was really nice. She was all ready to go and try and see if she could get me in for a growth scan before I see the consultant but then she realised she wouldn't be able to get hold of anyone until Tuesday due to it being Easter weekend so by the time that anything could be sorted after that I'd be seeing the consultant anyway so she thinks it's prob best to wait and see the consultant and see what she says as then I can potentially get all scans done at once (at the mo it will be growth scan and cardiac scan but consultant may decide to do others)

I mentioned to her about a weird thing Bumpity is doing that she's never done before the start of last week and that Findlay never did and she said that the only thing she could think of was that Miss Bumpity may have started having seizures (which is what we were worrying it was as it feels like what F does when he has a tonic-clonic seizure) as she is at high risk of seizures anyway due to the chromosome abnormality plus the gp said with her head being very small her brain won't be developing as it should so she said to mention it to the consultant next week and see what she says about it. I've no idea how they'd be able to tell though as it's not like they can do an EEG on a baby before they're born and as it isn't regular (ie it's not like it happens at a regular sort of time of day or anything) the chances of catching it on an ultrasound scan are very small I would have thought :shrug:

I'm back off to Babybond tomorrow morning to see if they can manage to get the 4D pics and dvd for me, I'm really really hoping they can as I am desperate to have a dvd of her especially under the current circumstances. I've been drinking absolutely loads since the last scan when they said I didn't have much fluid so I'm really hoping that's helped and she's now got lots more fluid to practice her breathing in *fingers crossed* We're then heading over to Balmoral as 2 of Dave's friends are running the Balmoral 10k to raise money for Findlay's sensory room so we're going over to cheer them on :thumbup: Dave's taking the collapsible chairs with us so I can sit down and keep my legs up :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Lianne: That's such a shame Tyler couldn't have everything done at once :( I hope his check up goes well and he doesn't need another op as a result of it. Glad Jaiden's cold is improving :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

Lottie i have been thinking of u hun :hugs: hope findlays ok :) 

i hate the easter weekend when it comes to shops/drs/hospitals being shut :(

i really really hope u get the pics & dvd 2moro, i know how much it means to you, i will have everything crossed for u hun xxx


----------



## Hotmum

mummy3 said:


> Tasha, beautiful name for a beautiful princess:cloud9:
> 
> Lottie,:hugs:
> 
> You and me, man you tease with the pick n mix:haha: I reckon boy too!
> 
> Sandi, yep bfing is absolutely the best MIL deterrent:winkwink: Sounds like Alex is doing a whole lot better with Tori than Anja is doing with Eilidh:dohh: Anja is super jealous lol
> 
> Hotmum hope your BP stabilises so you can stay home:hugs:
> 
> Nic, how you doing today hun?

yeah I wish I could stay too...but here I am again ( since tue.) at this stinky hospital
Now is getting harder and harder to get controlled... I am on 2400 ml of labetalol 3x day (and tonight my BP got high again...

I just wanted to know if somebody ever had the same issue with BP...
It is getting harder and harder to get controlled and I really wanted to know WHY, since I am on complete bed rest and low salt intake + that much of meds...

AND what are the risks of labetalol ( if u re taking 2400 ml ) =(

I just dont want to hurt my baby girl...

Everyday is a win and I think I am at the end of this pg =( yea 8 weeks earlier


----------



## you&me

Hey everyone :wave:...hope you're all okay?

Haven't been on for a few days as trying to adjust to having the FIL living here :wacko:...I'm not adjusting well!!

Will try and get back on later and do a detailed reply :hugs:


----------



## AP

In laaaaaaaaws :argh:


----------



## Lianne1986

oh my, i couldnt live with my FIL. good grief!!

everything ok this end, going for a picnic later. Jaiden is growing so quick. im goin to get him weighed this week. i cant believe he is 9weeks old already. 

he is trying to laugh lol i had sum pics done at pixifoto assoon as they send me my disc i'll upload :)

i hope everyone else is ok.

thinking of lottie & tasha :hugs:


----------



## dawnmc

hi there brand new to B&B. I had my dd at 28w due to PROM - no explanation... pg again, and currently 17+5 and found this site through looking for the Optimum trial - so really helpful already. would like to join you if thats okay, as was being quite chilled but now a wee bit terrified about giving birth pre-term again!


----------



## AP

Hiya Dawn, seen u on the OPPTIMUM thread! Welcome to bnb xxxx


----------



## twoofeach

Hi Ladies!!

Am expecting my 5 baby after 31week twins, a 35 weeker and one at 37weeks


----------



## AP

Hi twoofeach, will add you and dawn to our list! How are we all doing?!?!?!? S Xxxxx


----------



## dawnmc

good today thanks! on holiday :happydance: until 10th may from today, so look forward to catching up with you all when I get back. praying the sun stays as we are staying in Scotland for our holidays - north west!!


----------



## you&me

Hi everyone :wave:

How are you all?

xx


----------



## Lianne1986

all good here thanks. how are u?


----------



## you&me

Glad to hear you are okay :flower:

I am totally fed and and down in the dumps...can't cope with having FIL living here until housing gets sorted...it just keeps making me want to cry all the time :nope:


----------



## Lianne1986

how long have u got him there for? dont u get on with him?

big hugs xx


----------



## Agiboma

hopefully FIL will not be with you guys to long, try not to stress to much :hugs:


----------



## you&me

:hugs: He is here until housing can sort him something out...but it all revolves around some habitual residency law as he has lived in Spain for the last 5 years...

Hope everyone is okay?


----------



## Lianne1986

dani i just realised reagans birthday is xmas day. does it bother her? 

my sisters is boxing day. she will be 18 this year and hates her birthday bein at xmas x


----------



## AP

everytime i sit down to type someone (ie Alex or tori) kicks off :rofl: im soryr


----------



## Lottie86

Hi girls.

Not much happening here other than I am now at the hospital every week for scans (due to the stand in midwife referring me for a growth scan due to my fundal height last week) so I now have a doppler every Wednesday and a growth scan every 2nd Wednesday. 

Off to see the consultant in a few days to discuss what the plan is for the rest of the pregnancy with Miss Bumpity being so small (as the consultant told me tonight that as I am past 24wks we have no option but to continue) so guess I'll find out in a few days if I'm going to be allowed my elective section or whether they'll make me have a VBAC and how close to term they'll let me go with the fact she's currently measuring 23wks.

Hope you're all doing ok xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: Lottie x


----------



## AP

Hiya Lottie babe
i am very glad to hear you have weekly scans. glad that stand in was around that day, maybe she was just meant to be there sweets.
You're amazing you know that ;)

I will update the first page as soon as i get the chance, alex has a excited fit when she sees the keyboard on the ipad pop up :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry I have not been in here girls, well I have I read but dont know what to write because I dont want to panic any of you.

Lottie I am glad you will be getting regular scans hun :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Lianne1986 said:


> dani i just realised reagans birthday is xmas day. does it bother her?
> 
> my sisters is boxing day. she will be 18 this year and hates her birthday bein at xmas x

Lianne :flower:...I think it bothers me more than her...:haha: it is a hard day really, if we make her birthday the highlight we lose some of that specialness of christmas...and vice versa, quite hard to find a nice balance...and we make sure she always has her party a week before so has a seperate day that is just all about her.

Lottie :hugs:

Tasha :hugs:

How are the girls Sandi?

How is Nic?


----------



## AP

Im ok dani, im trying to keep PND at bay(i refused to take any more anti depressants when i found out i was pregnant) so i popped Tori in Alexs old carrier and pushed alex in her pushchair and made a point on going out. Much better tbh, Tori was far more happier in a carrier.I am finding myself feeling a bit crap, im putting on a face now but taking it out on DH, so im going to go out every day no matter what, even if its just a walk round the block.


----------



## Tasha

Sandi I had PND with both Morgan and Naomi-Mae, it actually was one massive episode cos they were so close in age. So if you need to sound off then just drop me a message hun :hugs:


----------



## AP

Thank you hun
I admittedly had a very very hard time dealing with it until mid 2nd tri but suddenly felt brand new after a while.
It doesnt surprise me i feel this way, its obviously pnd, because everything in reality is good


----------



## Hotmum

hey how are you all =)

well... I gave birth to Yasmin last week, and she is in the NICU so far !
I am really afraid since she is earlier than my first premie, and I am having a LOT of baby blues (big time...)
She is doing great I am just afraid, I keep blaming myself, what did I do wrong this time, what if, this and that ...

But we re better =) how s everybody?


----------



## you&me

Sandi :hugs:

Congratulations on the birth of Yasmin :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats x


----------



## Hotmum

have anybody had 2 premies and still think about a third child ?

just wanted to know if I am crazy =(
Everybody at the hospital were already asking what I am going to use as a birth control ( since Its 2nd time with pre E, and this time was MUCH worse...)
I understand and I dont think about it now, but it bothers me =(

anyways... sorry if I am rude, i am just really sad and disapointed at myself - know it is not my fault but.. I dont know what is wrong with my body...=(


----------



## Elveneye

^ Some women just naturally carry for shorter amount of time, I like to think.. Makes it feel a bit more natural, and ok..

Congratulations btw, hope the baby blues passes soon and you get to start enjoying your daughter <3


// 

Ah yeah. Had my 20 week scan a few weeks ago and everything was fine! Apparently there are no signs of prematurity this time (had some problems with my daughter, who then came 7 weeks early)! Yey! They'll start keeping an close eye on the pregnancy and the baby from 28 weeks on. And also - it's a boy!! <3 So happy.


----------



## AP

@dawnmc & twoofeach

when are your due date chicks?

@elveneye congrats on your:blue: bump


----------



## Olivias_mum

hi girls :) im glad to hear your having weekly scans Lottie and congrats hotmum! Grace is home and doing ok, we saw her consultant a few days ago, apparently she is pretty certain she will have neurological damage due to the lack of oxygen for so long (two 25 minute arrests and a few shorter ones.) Im about to take her for her injections and im worried sick that they are gonna make her ill as they said it was probably a virus that caused her to collapse! 

Hope everyone is doing well

xx


----------



## Hotmum

Olivias_mum said:


> hi girls :) im glad to hear your having weekly scans Lottie and congrats hotmum! Grace is home and doing ok, we saw her consultant a few days ago, apparently she is pretty certain she will have neurological damage due to the lack of oxygen for so long (two 25 minute arrests and a few shorter ones.) Im about to take her for her injections and im worried sick that they are gonna make her ill as they said it was probably a virus that caused her to collapse!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well
> 
> xx

Yeah I was thinking about you when everything happened... =)
I think my body doesn´t really take good pregnancies lol anyways at the end I was on 2400 ml of labetalol and 60 mg of nifedipine and hydroloxin.
My kidneys were just getting weaker and weaker till the day that my blood work came back really bad and I was sent to labor and delivery to have this baby girl !

BUT Baby blues are better, she is doing good, besides APNEA =( but I know is a normal thing!

I took 2 cycles ( 5 shots ) of steroid shots and she may be going back to the cpap today =(

anyways hows everybody


----------



## AP

Sorry congrats barbara! :happydance: 

Olivias mum take that consultants words with a pinch of salt. Alex had a lot of damage but look at her - it depends on what part of the brain these things affect, and kiddies brains easily rewire, so to speak. ;) I know we have been very lucky but these docs are only telling us the worst.

We are fine here. I've gone from a lil skinny Alex to fatty Tori. Kid you not shes put on over 2lb in just over 3 weeks. Thats the size of Alex when she was born ffs lol :rofl:

the baby massage class was on, man i felt like a spare prick, they all seemed (in faun's words) the Myleene Klass type.:rofl: 

i was updating their growth charts and details and it was weird comparing the charts, Toris on a total roll, outgrowing clothes already. i am beginning to refuse to buy too much new stuff if this is whats gonna happen, ive began pulling out Alexs wee sleepsuits from before. Can't justify the shopping trips if shes gonna grow o
ut of stuff so quick :haha:

Alex is doing fab, shes putting on weight too and finally going up centiles :shock: and she was walking in Costa Coffee showing off :haha:


----------



## Hotmum

ow Sandi thats great ! =)

That´s awsome news hunn, what about the BF ? 

I am almost giving up on pumping my milk is just NOT comming out =(
Its been 3 days since birth and still didn´t come out... 

Plus it is hard when I am alone in the room just ´´imagining`` her to express, instead of having her... Anyone had problems with BF when had your premies?


----------



## AP

When was your due date hun? I havent even added you to the list im sorry!

Have you tried the photos, blankets etc thing? like, take a blanket that shes had, as to smell her?

Also it does take a few days for milk to come in, and you should be pumping in the middle of the night, every 3 hours. thats what messed it up for me :/ defo get up at night!

Bfing is going fab, imso glad i decided to try, no bottle or sterilising is a joy and if i want to go out we just grab the kids and go, its great! Obviously my milk seems to be doing the job too?


----------



## Hotmum

Sandi I was June 22, 2011 lol

Yea I have a picture, and I am REALLY pumping every three... Idk =(

did u pumped ? 

Yeah Bf is a WAAY better =)... and it is so good the bounding feeling with the baby lol


----------



## AP

Yep, i pumped for 15 weeks for Alex. I was blessed with a good supply to begin with, then it dwindled, so i asked my doctor for domperidone. Its an anti sickness drug but its side effects include increasing milk. It worked.
Are you not getting anything at all? Theres a girl called summer_rain in the breastfeeding section, shes very knowledgable. Perhaps you could post a thread in that section?


----------



## Lottie86

Hotmum: I'm just off for a lie down and to get some food but if you've got any expressing questions I can hep with give me a shout as I did it exclusively for over a year!



Quick update on my hospital visit: Consultant and another doctor scanned me as soon as I got there (which I wasn't expecting) and spent ages looking at the kidneys and bladder and muttering about something but then said something about her leg being at a weird angle so I guess what ever they thought they had seen was actually ok. 
Miss Bumpity is still tiny, _way_ off the bottom of the centile charts and fluid levels are very low. They can't do AFI as she doesn't have fluid in several pockets to add up so they did deepest pool measurement as she only has a single pool of fluid and it's a very shallow pool consideiring it's all the fluid she has :( 

I am now having growth and doppler scans every week in Aberdeen at the maternity hospital and seeing the consultant immediately after each scan and at the slightest sign of my doppler not looking so good they will be getting her out :shock: They want to try and leave her in for as long as they possibly can though as they don't want to add the probs of being an extreme preemie to her on top of everything else. 

I then got sent across to genetics to speak to the geneticist although he couldn't really say much so he took some new pics of Findlay and updated his dysmorphology database with the info about Findlay's cataract and spent ages looking at Findlay's eyes (so turned more into an appt for him than me lol)

Burst into tears on the way back to the car though dohh:) as a midwife was taking a baby out to a car for a couple and another person stopped them and asked how old the baby was 'as it's so tiny' and it was just 4 hours old which caused me to burst into tears on hearing that as 1. the baby looked huuuuge to me, 2. I've never seen a 4hr old baby as I didn't get to see Findlay until the day after he was born and 3. I was soooooo jealous they got to have a baby and take it home with them when the Mum was discharged :cry::cry: 

I think it's really hit me after speaking to the consultant this afternoon that with Miss Bumpity being so small etc it is pretty much guaranteed that even if by some miracle they get me to term she will be going to neonatal when she's born and so I will never ever know what it is like to take a baby home with me when I get discharged :cry:


----------



## PrincessPea

Lottie86 said:


> I think it's really hit me after speaking to the consultant this afternoon that with Miss Bumpity being so small etc it is pretty much guaranteed that even if by some miracle they get me to term she will be going to neonatal when she's born and so I will never ever know what it is like to take a baby home with me when I get discharged :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Hi everyone:flower:

Lottie:hugs: I've never not done NICU either so I do know how that feels:hugs: Got everything crossed for miss bumpitty.

Tasha:hugs:

Hotmum, 3 days is still sooo early hun, your milk my not come in for a couple of days yet, I know mine didnt. Just keep putting the pump onto your breast every 2-3 hours and it will come:hugs: And Congrats!! My LO was born at the same gestation.

Sandi, wow Tori is gaining so well! And yay for Alex:happydance:

Eilidh is finally gaining some weight and is up to 5lb 5oz. We have someone coming round on thursday to assess her. Also I gave her weight wrong, she was 1701g born which I thought was 3lb 12oz, but its actually 3lb 7oz :shock:


----------



## Hotmum

sb22 said:


> Yep, i pumped for 15 weeks for Alex. I was blessed with a good supply to begin with, then it dwindled, so i asked my doctor for domperidone. Its an anti sickness drug but its side effects include increasing milk. It worked.
> Are you not getting anything at all? Theres a girl called summer_rain in the breastfeeding section, shes very knowledgable. Perhaps you could post a thread in that section?


thanks hunn... yea well half once every 4 hours =(
I tried massage, compression, lots of fluids idk I will keep trying =)

---

Lottie - thanks ! =) It is hard, but they need it really bad lol


----------



## Hotmum

mummy3 said:


> Hi everyone:flower:
> 
> Lottie:hugs: I've never not done NICU either so I do know how that feels:hugs: Got everything crossed for miss bumpitty.
> 
> Tasha:hugs:
> 
> Hotmum, 3 days is still sooo early hun, your milk my not come in for a couple of days yet, I know mine didnt. Just keep putting the pump onto your breast every 2-3 hours and it will come:hugs: And Congrats!! My LO was born at the same gestation.
> 
> Sandi, wow Tori is gaining so well! And yay for Alex:happydance:
> 
> Eilidh is finally gaining some weight and is up to 5lb 5oz. We have someone coming round on thursday to assess her. Also I gave her weight wrong, she was 1701g born which I thought was 3lb 12oz, but its actually 3lb 7oz :shock:

And how was it ? I still lost and afraid, my son was a 34... almost 35 wich makes a HUGE difference, besides that she is kind a week behind they told me, but she is good !
She still on the cpap =( hopefully not for too long, how was yours ?


----------



## nkbapbt

Hotmum - Congrats!! I was curious where you went!! 

As for pumping...I did it for nearly 17 months straight! I think 3 days is a bit early yet too so don't get discouraged, with the added stress of a preemie...it's bound to take a bit longer. I would go on a pumping marathon as well as pumping on schedule, like every 3 hours...randomly pump at say 15 mins, 30 mins, an hour and so on between. I know this sounds weird, but it truly does help with bringing in milk and upping your supply when it's low. 

If you have any other pumping questions feel free to msg me. :hugs:

Lottie - :hugs: I keep praying for a positive update from you sweetie...I can't imagine how you must be feeling. 

Can you PM me your address...I have something to send you! 

:hugs:

I hope everyone is well!

Sandi - Great job on the weight gain momma! :thumbup:

Dani - How are you feeling?


----------



## mummy3

Hotmum, Nic has some great advice there, defo try and pump more than every 4 hours though hun. Keep up with the fluids and calories etc. My LO was on the cpap for around 12 hours, thankfully we had 2 seperate courses of steroids which made all the difference. She did 2 weeks and 6 days in NICU and it was tough :hugs: The main reason Eilidh was in as long as she was, and hers was a short stay for gestation, was her size and getting her to feed enough. 

Keep at the pumping , it does take time and you are doing really well I had nowhere near half an oz at 3 days:hugs:

Nic, how you doing hun?:flower:


----------



## Hotmum

nkbapbt said:


> Hotmum - Congrats!! I was curious where you went!!
> 
> As for pumping...I did it for nearly 17 months straight! I think 3 days is a bit early yet too so don't get discouraged, with the added stress of a preemie...it's bound to take a bit longer. I would go on a pumping marathon as well as pumping on schedule, like every 3 hours...randomly pump at say 15 mins, 30 mins, an hour and so on between. I know this sounds weird, but it truly does help with bringing in milk and upping your supply when it's low.
> 
> If you have any other pumping questions feel free to msg me. :hugs:
> 
> Lottie - :hugs: I keep praying for a positive update from you sweetie...I can't imagine how you must be feeling.
> 
> Can you PM me your address...I have something to send you!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I hope everyone is well!
> 
> Sandi - Great job on the weight gain momma! :thumbup:
> 
> Dani - How are you feeling?

yeah =)

they made a good job 26 till 32 weeks actually... Still pretty early but I better than 26 ...

Shes good but I though she would do better since I had 2 cycles of steroid shots... ( 5 shots total)

idk hope everything works fine, i will try the every 30, 15 just to see if I can get more milk... =)


----------



## Hotmum

mummy3 said:


> Hotmum, Nic has some great advice there, defo try and pump more than every 4 hours though hun. Keep up with the fluids and calories etc. My LO was on the cpap for around 12 hours, thankfully we had 2 seperate courses of steroids which made all the difference. She did 2 weeks and 6 days in NICU and it was tough :hugs: The main reason Eilidh was in as long as she was, and hers was a short stay for gestation, was her size and getting her to feed enough.
> 
> Keep at the pumping , it does take time and you are doing really well I had nowhere near half an oz at 3 days:hugs:
> 
> Nic, how you doing hun?:flower:

That´s funny I had 2 cycles of the steroids too...
( 5 shots total, in a 4 week period )

thats why i dont get it


----------



## Hotmum

Ow Sandi that´s lovely !

Thanks for putting it out there =)


----------



## Agiboma

congrats hotmum


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Lottie :hugs:

Hey Nic :wave: I have been wondering how you have been?...I am good thanks...FIL was shipped out to my SIL's last night...it all got too much for me, having 2 young children and being pregnant with his lazy arse around was so hard work...luckily I never had to have any blood pressure checks in the time he was here, no doubt it would have been sky high :dohh:

Well...I still don't feel pregnant, just the tiredness :wacko: Scan next wednesday.

The doctors swabbed Reagan's tonsils...have discovered it is now bacterial tonsilitis she suffers with constantly instead of the viral type, so 2 more episodes and they are referring us!!

Haven't been posting a huge amount, sorry...I have felt so negative I didn't want to just moan :haha: 

How is everyone else?


----------



## AP

Look im happy to hear an inlaw rant lol!


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> Look im happy to hear an inlaw rant lol!

:rofl:

My babies were being affected...the man is so depressive and selfish...I pretty much said to Allan yesterday 'sort it out, or you can pack your bags with him, my kids come first'

Al works like 6am til 6.30pm...so it was me stuck at home all day with him :dohh:

He is at the SIL's now...but thinks he is only there for a week to give us a break :haha: Allan has yet to break it to him that he isn't coming back...do I get my hope up or sit wondering if indeed he will be back here?

How are you Sandi...and Alex and Tori?


----------



## AP

We are good. Tori officially takes after me... A grump :rofl:
Got in laws tomorrow. :dohh: i am going to make sure that woman knows how angry i still i am, its not gone forgotten.:nope: they have phoned all the time. They know we switched the house phone off so they just phone DHs mobile like our rules dont apply to them.
Ideally if they or we emigrated, everything would be solved....


----------



## you&me

In-laws are a royal pain in the arse!!!!


----------



## PrincessPea

you&me said:


> In-laws are a royal pain in the arse!!!!

Here, Here!!!:wacko:


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: to all those with nasty in laws


----------



## AP

Hugs? Lianne i want compensation lol


----------



## Lianne1986

what have they done?

wat was ur status about lol


----------



## AP

:rofl: just in general lol


----------



## you&me

Happy 4 weeks Tori :flower:


----------



## AP

:D 

Tori says thanks ;) :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been around much I'm just feeling very stressed and a bit down about everything and didn't want to add a load of negative vibes to the thread. Been thinking of you all though xxx

Lianne: My FIL isn't too bad thankfully (unlike my MIL who would have got on like a house on fire with Sandi's MIL:haha:) but there's absolutely no way on earth I could cope with him living here, it would drive me nuts!! The only parent I could cope with living with me is my Mum as she's just fab! :cloud9:

Sandi: Emigrating is a bit extreme, just move up here as there are 2 houses still for sale at the bottom of the road and everyone in our street is looooovely and the MIL will never find you here :haha: I can't believe Tori is 4 weeks old already, where has the time gone?!


----------



## AP

Lottie thats what the threads here for- support :) or u can always pm me hun im always here. Xxx

I know, 4 weeks :/ the new baby Next size is too wee, shes in 0-3, albeit big but wtf?!?! Me no likey the quickness of it all.

Thing is having 2 seens to be far easier than i imagined, im a bit more pro-active now, i guess once you've had 1 bambino the next seems to be far easier. Honestly i was in ny jammies with Alex a lot at the start, nothing got done. Now everyones up, dressed, breakfast, showered, house tidyed and ive still got rest of the day.

Its weird what you can do when you've done it before :)


----------



## Lianne1986

i agree sandi, ppl say to me how the hell do u cope with 3 little ones. firstly bcuz i have to/want to and secondly is easy and most of all BE ORGANISED!! :haha:


----------



## bob2331

Hey Girls,

God i cant believe im writing in this thread in a non stalker way!!!

Something wasnt right, my boobs are massive and just felt a bit odd and havent had a period in about 2/3 months but thats nothing unusual for me (well since the boys i have seen most months but before hand i would see about once a year if i was lucky) 

Anyway, just for my peice of mind i went and brought a test.

OH MY SHIITING GOD, POSITIVE! so was the second, third and fourth!!!!!

How is this possible??? i only have half a fallopian tube and was told that i would only ever concieve via ivf like i did with the boys???

Help? I have no idea what i feel, or even what to do??? The clinic called me and told me i was pregnant and dealt with all the scans and stuff like that


----------



## AP

No waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! :happydance: i seen ur name and thought is she stalking or has news!?!?!?

Well hunny, pop to the docs and get the ball rolling :) :hugs: wow!!!!!!!! :)

I found out about 2 weeks after Alex turned one too ;) looks like we might have same age gap!


----------



## bob2331

im pooing my pants!!! 

Im gonna call my doctors on monday and see if they can fit me in and go from there!!! 

I just dont understand how it happened(i know that sounds stupid) but hello, i have major plumbing issues!!!! rofl!!!


----------



## AP

:rofl: its weird, i know its not on the same scale but i have PCOS and had 2 miscarriages. Before then i missed the pill a billion times, never got caught.

Had Alex, missed a pill, Hello Tori :dohh:


----------



## bob2331

because the doctors told us after my operation that they only option was ivf so after the boys, the few times that we did the naughties we didnt use anything because we assumed that we couldnt fall pregnant!! My poor husband is in shock!!!! 

I have already decided i am having my tubes tied, the husband is having the snip and we are never never having sex again!!!!!!! Simple!!!! :0)


----------



## PrincessPea

Bob, that is FANTASTIC news!!!!!! Huge congratulations!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats hun! 

as silly as this sounds i want to beback in this thread as a preggo lady :haha:


----------



## AP

me too lianne, as much as i kinda dont want to i also cant handle the fact that Toris meant to be our last. its hit me quite bad :( even just leaving the door open to the idea would be easier for me to deal with, even if we never did have another . Really confused.

Like we've got married and had the kids, im only 24, wtf do I do now?(2 things i never wanted in life but changed my mind) :dohh: A the same time I would love to work again. urgh.


----------



## bob2331

Girls, if im honest, i never ever saw myself in this threat, after connor and harry, i said a big fat no, but clearly, someone had other idea's!!!!!!! x


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi thats exactly how i feel. i am only 24 too. happily married. so what do i do now? 

i know i have 3 kids but i have only gave birth towce and i want to do it again! ok so i didnt get to 40 weeks with Jaiden but i did get full term! 

does david want anymore?

and bob hope all goes well at the drs :)


----------



## AP

I dont think he does. Technically I can't see more ever being do-able until Lex & Tori are older but still.....
However ti e might change things, it did with Alex, we swore it was only her but a year later we decided otherwise


----------



## Lianne1986

i swore id have no more after tyler lol 

how are the girls?


----------



## Tasha

Bob, omg congratulations hun. That is amazing news, especially given they said you would never conceive without ivf.

Sandi your avatar is beautiful :cloud9:

Lottie, I am sorry I have not been there for you. Drop me a message if you want :hugs:

Sandi and Lianne you both come across as older than 24. I felt the same about Riley Rae being our last, as I am only 25 but obviously things have changed and if I ever get another earth baby it will deffo be our last because of my history.


----------



## Tasha

Aaah, I got to see my siggy :cloud9::cloud9: I love it


----------



## AP

Ooooh i love ur siggie its beautiful xxx


----------



## Lottie86

Wow Bob that's amazing!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:

Tasha: Don't apologise, you've got more than enough going on at the minute than to worry about me! I absolutely love your new signature :cloud9:


Miss Bumpity will definately be our last as if she does survive I'll have 2 disabled children who need full time care and if she doesn't I still don't think we'd have another as I honestly don't think I could go through all this again plus I'd have 'issues' whatever sex the baby was then too. I had enough issues before we found out what sex Bumpity was as whilst another boy would have been much easier for us from a practical point of view (sharing rooms etc) I was so relieved when I was told she's a girl as whilst I know you should never compare children rightly or wrongly I would have always compared another boy to Findlay more than I would a girl and I was very worried that I would treat a healthy boy as the little boy that Findlay should have been/should be rather than as a totally separate boy if that makes any sense.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls, I love it too. I get to be Honey and Riley Rae's Mummy on the forum which doesnt happen in RL, people only see me as a Mum to three, so it is nice to have it, iykwim?

Lottie, I think that makes sense about having issues. I know it isnt the same but when I was pregnant with Kaysie Blossom after Honey being born sleeping I sorta hoped she was a boy, simply because it was easier for my head to deal with, me to cope with, to seperate the two babies and because it made it different, like I wouldnt be able to compare him to Honey. Obviously when I found out Kaysie was a girl I was over the moon.


----------



## AP

I totally get what you mean there lottie, whether you think you would have compared on not perhaps you might have unknowingly without realising. Think thats just himan nature its not a bad thingy xxx


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Bob :happydance:

Tasha...I love your new siggy!!!

Hey everyone :wave:


----------



## AP

Happy 1 week already Yasmin!

Danielle how r u keeping?


----------



## freddiesmum

bob, congratulation xxxx
hope all the rest of you girlies are ok xxx


----------



## Lottie86

Argh how on earth do you decide on names?! We've got a shortlist of 2 but I absolutely adore both names equally :dohh: I don't think they work as middle names for each other plus I'd be a bit nervous of doing that 'just in case' as they are the only 2 girls names we could agree on but then part of me thinks if the worst did happen and we didn't have any more or had a boy then I'd never get to use one of the names :wacko:

Findlay's + either name sounds really nice together so it's not even like that's any help to help me decide! God I had no idea choosing a name would be so difficult!!!

It was sooooo easy with Findlay as I only liked 2 boys names and Dave only liked 1 of them so he was always going to be Findlay.


----------



## AP

Why don't you go with the flow Lottie, like whatever feels right at the time?


----------



## Lianne1986

Tasha i love ur siggy!!!

i feel older than 24 lol tyler is 7 this year so i think thats what makes me fee old! i was 17 when i got pregnant for him :D


----------



## you&me

I am good thanks Sandi!!! How are you finding it with David back at work?

I think I have talked Allan into letting me have my girl's name choice...just can't decide on a boy name.

I had my kids quite old...by the time I got back from the USA and did my career and partying thing I had just turned 27 when I had Reagan, 32 when I had Amber and will be 33 when this one comes along...so definately no more for me after.

I am still trying to get my head around how I will manage with 3 kids on my own with Allan working such long hours :haha:

Scan at 12.30 wednesday...maybe it will all sink in more then :rofl:

How is everyone?


----------



## Agiboma

Still stalking here Bob the biggest congratulations ever


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> Why don't you go with the flow Lottie, like whatever feels right at the time?

I'm impatient Sandi, I want her to have a name NOW! :rofl: (plus I want to get my bracelet and charms but I don't know what letter the second charm will need to be :haha:)


----------



## Lianne1986

Good luck for weds dani xxx


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> Why don't you go with the flow Lottie, like whatever feels right at the time?
> 
> I'm impatient Sandi, I want her to have a name NOW! :rofl: (plus I want to get my bracelet and charms but I don't know what letter the second charm will need to be :haha:)Click to expand...

:rofl: i know what you mean now!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## AP

Deleted :/


----------



## Lianne1986

u ok sandi?


----------



## AP

Aye hun, in fact it was in regards to our wee predicament but there was guests & lurkers and i suddenly felt uncomfortable! Not important tho xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

happy 1 month to Tori - that went quick :s

:hugs:


----------



## AP

Oh shite so it is :blush:


----------



## Lianne1986

Lol. time flies doesnt it! Jaiden is gonna be 3 months soon :shock:


----------



## bob2331

Sandi,

I cant believe your only 24! I thought u were older, you sound older! Im 27 now and after connor and harry, i was done! Didnt want anymore, didnt think i could have anymore which i have to admit i liked that, i knew i would never have to go through what we had gone through again!! Seems someone somewhere had other idea's!!!

I know the doctor once joked that stu had super sperm but jesus, they must be super, they found there way, maybe they have sat nav!!!

A friend twigged straight away today because i wasnt smoking (yes im a smoker, well, was now, but i never smoked through my pregnancy with the boys, nor when i was having the ivf, i started when harry was 12 weeks old when a little girl who was never to harry since birth passed away and i lost the plot, and didnt know what to do so grabbed a ciggy and off i went! Never ever smoked in the house (have oxygen so would blow up), dont smoke any where near harry (so please dont hold this disgusted habit againt, but after everything, well it was either that or have a longer stay at ur local mental health facillity, one night was bad enough)!!!

Anyway, sorry for the rambling, just wanted to thank u all for your congrats and to say i will be the biggest pain in all your bums, asking questions about EVERYTHING, if i get passed 24 weeks, i dont have a clue what is normal or anything like that xxx


----------



## AP

Hey hun, 
Yeah hence the name sb22, i was 22 when i joined here and later had Alex. :)
I cannot say anything about the smoking dear, I admittedly did find it extremely hard to give up with Alex but i did, then had a few while she was in NICU. i remember working out when to express and posted a thread on here about the sheer guilt i felt! 

I picked up a bit again when Alex came home, never in the house, but i used to watch the clock til DH came home so i could have a puff.

Then I found out I wa having Tori so I stopped and I can pretty much say I'm over it now! DH has quit (i say has but he picked up in the last two days and remains sleeping on the couch cause i co-sleep in the bed :rofl: til he quits hes on that couch for time being)

I cant knock u because its very very tough mentally with a preemie. I dont even worry half as much with Tori but with Alex i felt a constant weight on my mind and full of worry.


----------



## bob2331

Well i went to the doctors today, all my doctor could say, was how has this happened?? If you have no idea then we have no chance in hell!!!

he has booked me in for a dating scan tomorrow morning to see how far along we are and how many babies we are a cooking!!!!!


----------



## AP

Woo tomorrow?!?! Wow! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck !!! xxx


----------



## you&me

Good luck for todays scan Bob :flower:


----------



## Lottie86

Good luck for your scan today!!


A question for those of you who have had csections before... did your scar hurt when you were pregnant again? I've had a few twinges now and again in it just as everything has stretched but not often and nothing to write home about but the past couple of days it feels like a really painful burning/ripping feeling at one side of the scar but it is on the inside rather than the outside if that makes sense. I'm seeing the consultant this afternoon so will mention it to her then but just wondered if anyone else had had this? Only thing I could think of is if it is adhesions from the original op that are now pulling :shrug:


----------



## Mumof42009

Lottie86 said:


> Good luck for your scan today!!
> 
> 
> A question for those of you who have had csections before... did your scar hurt when you were pregnant again? I've had a few twinges now and again in it just as everything has stretched but not often and nothing to write home about but the past couple of days it feels like a really painful burning/ripping feeling at one side of the scar but it is on the inside rather than the outside if that makes sense. I'm seeing the consultant this afternoon so will mention it to her then but just wondered if anyone else had had this? Only thing I could think of is if it is adhesions from the original op that are now pulling :shrug:

Hope you don't mind me answering as don't belong in here anymore.:flower:
I found as I grew my scar pulled more and more, I experienced the hot feeling and the stretching. When I asked the mw about it they said it's the scar tissue inside trying to expand but because it's so tight that's when you get the pain. :hugs: x


----------



## you&me

I can't remember having any pulling Lottie, but I had 5 years between my pregnancies, not sure if that made any difference?...hope your appointment goes okay today :hugs:


----------



## AP

Lottie i remember hearing that from someone on here too?

Bob hope alls going ok today xxx


----------



## takingforever

Hiya all :flower:
Sorry ive not been here in ages n ages but im finding this pregnancy very difficult to deal with :cry: Its not that anything is wrong its just with losing my boy on xmas eve and already being 3-4 weeks pregnant then and not knowing i just feel its too soon and im at the time now when my waters broke before im just stressing i think, but no one i talk to understands so i have learnt to just smile :) 
Found out last week we have a healthy baby girl growing in there and dont i know it she is never still (think she goin to be a dancer) 
Im just so scared and think i will be till i have her in my arms screaming the hospital down and getting to bring her home will be amazing but i cant seem to stay thinking that way :( i go through dark patches and think its all going to be for nothing :cry: I have recently started breavement councilling which i think is helping..
Any way ill keep updating as i can hope your all well xxx


----------



## bob2331

Hey girls,
Scan went 'ok', dated me at 9 weeks and 4 days but we have to go back on thursday to see the doctor for another scan and a 'chat', not sure what is going on, but only one cooking (which i am really pleased with) xx


----------



## AP

*@takingforever* :hugs: That's totally understandable hun, you can talk about everything on here if you need to let it out? Congratulations on your lil :pink: bundle!

*@Bob* 9+4!!!!! wow!
Are you ok hun? You seem a bit... I dunno, confused by it all? Is it just the shock?

xxxxx


----------



## AP

I've got an announcement to make.


Tori had nipples when she was born....

:shock:


That is all 


:rofl:


:wave: To the 4 guests browsing :rofl:


----------



## bob2331

I'm in shock still, really confused


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> I've got an announcement to make.
> 
> 
> Tori had nipples when she was born....
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> That is all
> 
> 
> :rofl:

Oh Sandi you've made me giggle! That would prob have been the first thing I'd have said this July if Miss Bumpity was a termie 'omg look look she's got nipples!!!' :haha::haha:


----------



## AP

I'm no rubbing it in or nuffin.....

Having no nipples is the 'in' thing ;) Tori's just a weirdo..... :rofl:


----------



## bob2331

all this talk of nipples is making me laugh! Can u believe i didnt even realise harry had no nipples for about 7 weeks!!! Bad mum alert, but i assumed all babies come with nipples, how wrong was i!!!!!!


----------



## bob2331

I dont feel pregnant, i dont feel ...... anything.

We knew straight away with the boys folowing the ivf and i was over the moon, always stroking my non pregnant more burger belly and walked around with the biggest smile on my face for weeks, this time, none of that :(


----------



## AP

Its all so so quick, mentally you never thought this was even possible hun :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Sounds perfectly normal Bob! I was in total and utter denial I was even pregnant for nearly 9 weeks and only tested a few days before I was 9 weeks (with Sandi at the other end of the computer :haha:)!! 


Ok girls I have totally and utterly lost the plot, you know in the Disney film Lady and the Tramp the bit where the dog is trying to nosy at the baby as she doesn't know what a baby is or what they look like and singing 'What is a baby anyway?'.... well I've been wandering round the house singing 'what is a termie anyway?'. Men in white coats are on their way :haha::dohh:


----------



## bob2331

Lottie86 said:


> Sounds perfectly normal Bob! I was in total and utter denial I was even pregnant for nearly 9 weeks and only tested a few days before I was 9 weeks (with Sandi at the other end of the computer :haha:)!!
> 
> 
> Ok girls I have totally and utterly lost the plot, you know in the Disney film Lady and the Tramp the bit where the dog is trying to nosy at the baby as she doesn't know what a baby is or what they look like and singing 'What is a baby anyway?'.... well I've been wandering round the house singing 'what is a termie anyway?'. Men in white coats are on their way :haha::dohh:

:haha::haha:

The men in white coats are lovely, they will look after you :0)

Is there no chance miss bumpity will be a termie? x


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> Sounds perfectly normal Bob! I was in total and utter denial I was even pregnant for nearly 9 weeks and only tested a few days before I was 9 weeks (with Sandi at the other end of the computer :haha:)!!

The awkward moment when you tell Lottie she IS pregnant was probably up there with my most scary - nervous moments :blush:
Bob she was in so much denial she didnt really know til i told her :haha::haha::haha: :kiss:


----------



## corrie anne

Hello. I am Corrie Anne. I have been to this section a few times in the past. We were not trying for another at all but oh got carried away on my bday and ended up pg. About the past.... My first was born a day before her dd. My only son was born at 36wks. Our 3rd child was born at 34wks due to ptl.Weighin 4lbs 10ozs. She luckily was perfect with no hospital stay. Our 4th child was the worst off so far She was born at 32wks weighing 4lbs 11ozs and was life flighted to a diff hospital for breathing problems. She ended up on cpap and developed sepsis. but only stayed for 11 days. Our 5th child was born at 33wks and weighed 4lbs 14ozs and stayed for 8days. Our 6th child was born also at 33wks weighing 5lbs 9ozs big preemie and had a feed problem at first she just would not put on weight 
and lost 1 oz aday. They slowed her feedings and burped her more and she started gaining still with not a horrible time laps in thd nicu only 12 days. I am currently 10wks and am just now coming around to letting my mind know this is real. I have had 5 scans and bloods and everything needed my mind just wasnt catching up to agree with the pg. But i never once regreted this baby or thought negitively about it just took a little longer to sink in as normal. I am due dec 4th. i am going to start taking the prog shots at 15-16wks. I should also be getting my cervical length checked around then too. With my last pg i started dilating at 24wks and was 3 at 28wks i was lucky to hold her in longer. I really dont have much hope for a full term baby but hopefully will follow trend with its sisters.


----------



## Lottie86

It's true Bob, the test came back with the test line so much darker than the control line so I told Sandi that I def wasn't pregnant and the test must be faulty to which she said no it just meant I was very pregnant and to go and get a digi so I did and it came up 3+ the second my wee hit it. I nearly fell over in shock :shock: :shock:


Ahhh I forgot to update on here about my appt today :dohh: Scan showed doppler as being ok at the moment (although they think placenta is not working as well as it should due to my lupus) but Miss Bumpity has fallen even further behind her measurements and was measuring 24+0 this afternoon (I'm 30wks tomorrow) so below the 1st centile and fluid levels are below the line too plus whilst she is thankfully still moving her movements have decreased. 
Next Tuesday I will be having my weekly scan and consultant appt and will also be getting stabbed with steroids, shown round the NICU unit and meeting the consultant neonatologist to speak to him about Miss Bumpity and what to expect when she arrives as her development is now very behind her actual gestation so if she arrives at say 32 weeks she won't be developmentally like other babies who are gestationally 32 weeks and with her growth issues being symmetrical her head is tiny too so her brain won't be developing as it should. Consultant said if scan next Tues isn't good she'll arrive there and then and if it's ok then I'll be delivered within the next few weeks.

Are the steroids 2 jabs 12hrs apart or 24hrs apart? I've totally forgotten :wacko:


----------



## AP

Think its 24? Dont quote me tho, i only had 1.

Hiya corrie anne, ive seen u around!!! If you want me to pop you on the list on the first page let me know your EDD, and congrats!!!


----------



## Olivias_mum

They can be given either 12 or 24 hours apart Lottie depending on which steroid you have, betamethasone is generally 24 hours apart and dexamethasone is usually 12 hours apart xx


----------



## Olivias_mum

sb22 said:


> I've got an announcement to make.
> 
> 
> Tori had nipples when she was born....
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> That is all
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> :wave: To the 4 guests browsing :rofl:


Lmao!! Mine were both seriously lacking in the nipple department!!haha!xx


----------



## Lottie86

Olivias_mum said:


> They can be given either 12 or 24 hours apart Lottie depending on which steroid you have, betamethasone is generally 24 hours apart and dexamethasone is usually 12 hours apart xx

Thank you! Fingers crossed its the beta they give me then as I live an hour from the hospital at non rush hour time so them being 12hrs apart would be a bit of a nightmare!


----------



## you&me

It's scan day :wacko:


----------



## Lottie86

Yay! What time is your scan at? Hope it all goes well and we'd love to see a picture later :D


----------



## AP

Woo hooooo danielle good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## you&me

Thanks Lottie :flower:...it is at 12.30pm.


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck hun!!! xx by the way thts flew by!


----------



## you&me

Thanks Sandi and Lianne.

It has come around so quick...as long as everything goes okay; I am not going to be able to remain in denial anymore am I? :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

A question for those with more than 1 preemie: 

Is the NICU journey 'easier' a second time around as you sort of know what to expect? I know it will be a different journey to last time as of course all babies are different anyway and my fetal med consultant is making a big thing now of pointing out she won't be like other babies of her gestation due to other issues but I was thinking of it from the point of view that this time we understand the preemie 'lingo', understand a lot of the equipment, are certainly well and truly used to tubes, wires, monitors and what the numbers mean so we won't be leaping 6ft in the air panicking everytime something beeps etc like we did when Findlay was born. Did you find this to be the case or am I falsely reassuring myself here?


----------



## Lottie86

you&me said:


> I am not going to be able to remain in denial anymore am I? :haha:

No not when you see that denial has arms and legs waving around :haha:


----------



## you&me

Meet Pippin!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0247.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lottie86

Awwww hello Pippin! :hi:


----------



## Olivias_mum

Lottie86 said:


> A question for those with more than 1 preemie:
> 
> Is the NICU journey 'easier' a second time around as you sort of know what to expect? I know it will be a different journey to last time as of course all babies are different anyway and my fetal med consultant is making a big thing now of pointing out she won't be like other babies of her gestation due to other issues but I was thinking of it from the point of view that this time we understand the preemie 'lingo', understand a lot of the equipment, are certainly well and truly used to tubes, wires, monitors and what the numbers mean so we won't be leaping 6ft in the air panicking everytime something beeps etc like we did when Findlay was born. Did you find this to be the case or am I falsely reassuring myself here?

 I definately found it easier the second time, i think mainly because i knew what everything meant so wasnt as shocked by it all. Grace had alot of problems that Olivia never had but having been there before made it a hell of alot easier. xx


----------



## Lianne1986

wooo hello pippen. how did it go dani? are ur daes still the same.

:hi: everyone :)


----------



## you&me

Lianne1986 said:


> wooo hello pippen. how did it go dani? are ur daes still the same.
> 
> :hi: everyone :)

After all my paranoia, it went perfectly well...so far so good...dates are measuring spot on, so still due 27th November :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

awww thats fab! so happy for u xx


----------



## Lottie86

Can I have an off topic rant please!

Our geneticist phoned me this morning about us arranging an appt for us to see a geneticist in Edinburgh to get another persons view on the chromo issue and he said he'd thought of another option seeing as the ethical option was no longer possible due to how late I'd got my amnio results.

The geneticists suggestion this morning was that I have Miss Bumpity, spend as much time with her as I'd like when she is born and then have her fostered :shock: :shock::shock: He said if we wanted to stay in contact with her we could but wouldn't have to and then if her care needs reduced as she got older we could choose to have her back but again we wouldn't have to if we didn't want to :shock: :shock: I was absolutely _horrified_ at him even suggesting this!! I told him that would not be a route we'd be looking at going down and I said to him about we are waiting to hear from social services about getting a carer for Findlay for a few hrs a week of respite care (as to date we don't get any so I don't get a break at all) and he said to speak to her and she might be able to tell me more about fostering :dohh:

I have to agree with what my Mum said the other day about she thinks the hospital are worried we might take legal action about the fact that due to hospital admin cock ups meaning we had the amnio so late we have been given no option but to put Miss Bumpity through all that she is now likely to go through, we'll almost certainly have to move house in the future (as whilst we could extend our house to put a bedroom and wetroom for F downstairs there's no way we could extend to put 2 of each in which is what we will likely need now with Miss Bumpity ) etc and I wonder if the geneticist is 'suggesting' this so that if we did take legal action the hospital can then turn round and say 'well we gave you an alternative option so you didn't have to look after 2'. It's the only reason I can think of that he would even be suggesting the idea :shrug: 
He's making it sound like all we care about is how much work it is going to be which isn't the case at all as whilst yes of course it will be an awful lot of hard work and stress with 2 of them (and Dave mentioned to them being concerned about the effect on me and my health as he is at work full time) our main concern is of course for her and the fact that we no longer have the option of sparing her going through everything she will likely go through as whislt it would absolutely break me I would do anything to spare her going through everything.

I was in the car with a lady from the special needs group F goes to when he phoned and she and the other Mum's at the group were disgusted by what the geneticist had suggested so at least I know it's not me overreacting and that what he said was bang out of order.


----------



## you&me

Oh Lottie :hugs:

He was bang bang out of order for suggesting it, just trying to cover their own arses by the sounds of that!!!


----------



## dawnmc

Hi Lottie, didn't want to read and run, not been on this forum for very long, but just wanted to ask if the consultant has actually taken the time to listen to you in this?!?! I don't know what it is like to be in your position, but the way they have gone about it is treating Miss Bumpity as an 'it' as opposed to a person. grr makes me mad, and I too am disgusted with the suggestions made.

Dawn x


----------



## bob2331

Lottie,

I cant believe that, im so sorry! I cant believe a consultant would say something like that! :(


----------



## Lottie86

We were speaking to the consultant and the geneticist for well over an hour on Tuesday and we made sure we clearly put our side across for why we were wanting to go for the option we were and our GP had spoken to the consultant and put our view across the day before as well but the conversation just seemed to go round and round in circles :wacko: I even ended up in tears several times (and I do not do crying in front of other people, hell even Dave has hardly ever seen me cry as I don't like doing it in front of others!!) as I am so upset at the thought of putting her through everything Findlay has been through. The geneticist just kept saying that this time a baby wouldn't have to wait so long for everything to be done as they'd be anticipating the problems this time so whereas Findlay had to wait longer for things as they needed to try and exhaust every possible option and try and work out why he had the issues before resorting to things like continuous tube feeding, surgery etc whereas this time they'd do things quicker as they'd know the cause of the issues which yes may be true but that is not the point our point is thta she would still have to go through the stuff whether she went through it sooner or later.


Needless to say a complaint will be going in to the hospital/health board about what the geneticist said today and I have got an appt to see my gp tomorrow afternoon to speak to her about it and let her know how distressed I am by someone suggesting what he suggested :cry:


----------



## Lianne1986

im so sorry lottie hun. tht is just an awful thing to say and like dani said from he way i read it, it does sound like they are tryin to cover there own arses. :(


----------



## you&me

I would definately write in a letter of complaint, and copy it to four places: Your family GP, The hospital manager, The Primary Care Trust...and the Consultant's overhead if there is one.

They can't go around adding distress to your situation, you have enough to think about, and even if what he suggested was something you was even contemplating, then it is your decision to approach them for advice etc, not vice versa.

F**king undiplomatic idiot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lottie86

Thanks for letting me know who to copy it to, much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Lottie86

Ooooo ladies btw what is best for a newborn to sleep in?? Findlay was in a cotbed in his own room from day 1 of being home so we never had to buy a 'small' bed for him. As this time I want to directly bf rather than express we plan to have her in our room for the first 6 months or so. I looked in John Lewis and have looked online and there seem to be moses baskets, cribs and then choices of ones that are static, ones that rock and ones that glide. I'm totally confused :wacko: Findlay had a test drive in all of them in John Lewis so I could see what they look like with a baby in them but I still am none the wiser whether it is best to get a moses basket or a crib and then whether I need one that rocks or glides or not :wacko:

The carrycot of Findlay's Silver Cross pram can be used as a moses basket (and is bigger than the moses baskets you buy in shops these days) so that is what we will use for her to nap in downstairs during the day but I'm so confused about what to have for her in our room.


----------



## AP

Lottie with Alex she slept in the carrycot part of the pram as it was smaller than a moses basket, she hated the basket til 12 weeks corrected, and then was in that for ages!

Tori hates the crib, prefers the basket, and waaaaay prefers next to me ..... :dohh: but in time im sure i'll get her in the crib, shes just little and not used to the world yet, would rather feel safe and snug.

The crib *will* be fab as its a lovely size between moses and cot, and will last a decent enough time before putting her in her own room, whenever that may be! A crib for Bumpity would last at least a year!

Another bit of logic I found - a crib is easier to clean up if you have a sicky/reflux baby - a moses basket needs scrubbing and drying.


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> a crib is easier to clean up if you have a sicky/reflux baby - a moses basket needs scrubbing and drying.

Aha decision made, crib it is then!! If Miss Bumpity is like Findlay and ends up vomiting pretty much 24/7 until she gets surgery then ease of cleaning is of the utmost importance! 

Findlay tried the moses baskets and cribs out in the shop and even he still fits in them :haha:


----------



## you&me

I co-slept with Amber for a good few months with the breastfeeding, otherwise I found myself keep drifting off to sleep sitting up with her on my chest :wacko:


----------



## AP

Lottie you could get a inexpensive moses basket, just in case? Mines is just a tesco one :rofl: sometimes they just dont like being 'open' ykwim??

Personally im raging with myself i bought a crib when i coulda got a rainforest bassinet same price :grr: 
:rofl: no serious crib is a good plan. 
I couldnt have co slept with Alex though, i didnt know enough about it back then, but i looked more into it when Tori was born and decided to go ahead.


----------



## Hotmum

just stoping by to say Hello =)

I hope everybody still pregnant lol 

massive hugs to u all


----------



## freddiesmum

Isnt co sleeping bad? That said with my fitst, who,is now 3, i think he slept alone mayb 5 times lol Xx hope everyone is well xX


----------



## Hotmum

Lottie86 said:


> A question for those with more than 1 preemie:
> 
> Is the NICU journey 'easier' a second time around as you sort of know what to expect? I know it will be a different journey to last time as of course all babies are different anyway and my fetal med consultant is making a big thing now of pointing out she won't be like other babies of her gestation due to other issues but I was thinking of it from the point of view that this time we understand the preemie 'lingo', understand a lot of the equipment, are certainly well and truly used to tubes, wires, monitors and what the numbers mean so we won't be leaping 6ft in the air panicking everytime something beeps etc like we did when Findlay was born. Did you find this to be the case or am I falsely reassuring myself here?

Hey Lottie, how are you hunn?

Well... My first jorney to the NICU lasted ONLY a week... Then another week in the special care. 
Second preemie MUCH different 3 weeks younger and I found out many ´´new`` things, it all depends in your first time jorney you know?
This time I admit that is a bit harder, but I´m sure is only because we are always afraid of the ´´ unknown``. As long as tech stuff its easier lol, you don´t get scared if the monitor goes off, you already know the bunch of tests, and you get ´´use to it `` easier since you already know the jorney...

You may experience new things, like I am, new preemie milestones or even better things :winkwink:

Don´t be afraid, give yourself time to ´´heal``, you will be emotional in the first week or so, but even if you had a full term baby you were going to be emotional, you´re hormones are crazy after giving birth =D
So don´t take the baby blues serious, they will go away !
I remember crying a LOT even after going home when I had my son... 
This time I cried too ( baby blues...) but it was much better,
I know she is in the best place right now and every body gets ups and downs, but everything will be fine honey !

Hope you be ok :hugs:


----------



## AP

Freddiesmum its said that co-sleeping when done correctly is as safe as cot sleeping. Once upon a time guidelines say it was a no no. There were leaflets given to me with both the girls at hospital which included one explaining how to co-sleep safely. Its said breastfeeding mothers have more of an awareness and instinct while co-sleeping but i couldnt tell you how true that is.


----------



## AP

Lottie I think you will be far more used to a neonatal enviroment again than someobe who doesnt understand anything in there ykwim? Plus you have extensive knowledge in preemies compared to a first timer,(and u know more than me) and you'll be a step ahead.


----------



## Srrme

I just found out I'm pregnant again (even though we were using condoms). I'm going to the Doctor next week, and could really use support. :flower: I'm scared out of my mind, seeing as LO is only 6 months old.


----------



## you&me

Hiya Srrme :wave:

Congratulations!!!!!

I too have a 6 month old, and am 12 weeks pregnant!!


----------



## AP

:hiya: Srrme! 
(I think we're ALL going to end up in this thread at some point :rofl:)
:hugs: remember LO will be older in (heres hoping) 9 months, life will be different then! 
I spent so much time worrying about how I would cope but everything slots together regardless. i promise :)


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats hun xx


----------



## Hotmum

Srrme Heeey congrats hunn ! =)
Even when not much expected a baby wash out anything bad =D

Support here is AWESOME and hopefully you will carry a termie now ( i ll be praying for you )
Don´t worry about two infants, think that It may be hard in the beggining but they will be like twins, they will be close friends, will grow up together and you will be done with a lot things at the same time ( diapers, bottles even school they will be going at the same time )

Why did you delivered early ? ( sorry if you mentioned before )
You can also find a high risk doctor and try to prevent it this time =)
( I know even if you do everything right you can still have a preemie, but a high risk doc will help you a lot )

People think I am crazy or something but I really want a third and last child...
Even after 2 preemies =(
Of course I will give time for my body and mind to heal but people really judge me when I say that I do think in a third child even after a nightmare pregnancy
( trust me 26 to 32 weeks bedrest, on and off hospitals, meeting a hundred docs and crazy headaches, blurred vision and dizzness for 6 weeks is not for everyone...)
BUT my baby washed out everything, when I was pregnant I was even considering surgical procedure for female sterilization, now I must be crazy when I think about another baby...
my plans ( even before my first baby) was always have all my babies at once lol and stop for good... btw people will ALWAYS judge, so don´t worry and have a happy 9 months =D


----------



## Srrme

Awe, thanks for the support everyone! :hugs: It makes me feel a lot better. And if I do make it to term, or even close, I know it won't be as hard as I think it will be, because Elias will be 1 year old by then. 

I am booking an appointment tomorrow (I'm waiting for my insurance to go through) with a high risk Doctor. :thumbup: 

@Hotmum - I don't know why I went into premature labor with Elias, other than stress. They did multiple tests, and could not find any reason why. :nope:

@you&me - Yay! I had no idea someone else was having another one so soon. Hehe. That makes me feel better. :blush:


Is anyone here, pregnant AND breastfeeding?


----------



## you&me

I was still giving Amber a feed morning and night when I fell pregnant...but dang, it hurt like hell :dohh: and she was going through the stage of pulling, chomping and pinching, plus twisting the nipple in her gums as she shook her head back and forth :haha:


----------



## AP

Ouch! I thought my baps were sore enough this morn. Tori only fed once last night, Ive woke up with Jordan style boobies lol


----------



## maisiemoo

Just a quickie.... I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow and I was wondering whether there are some key questions I should be asking?

I experienced a PROM at 32 weeks and gave birth a week later. Her prematurity was in part attributed to her condition, however no one really knows why she arrived early. 

Any tips would be much appreciated as my brain is just baby mush atm :) xx


----------



## AP

maisiemoo im not sure what to advise but im sure someone else will? xxx

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

ok here thank u! 

how are u x


----------



## takingforever

Just popping in to say hi :wave: ive finally made it to V DAY and this baby is becoming real but still scared shitless :haha: Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## AP

Happy 24 weeks Takingforever! :happydance: How is the pregnancy going?


----------



## takingforever

sb22 said:


> Happy 24 weeks Takingforever! :happydance: How is the pregnancy going?

Pregnancy is going great not had a problem yet :thumbup: but they are keeping a closer eye on me ie BP and urine as it could of been a water infection before that made my waters break but so far so good :happydance:
DH has finally got his head round another baby will be coming soon he was convinced it was all going to go wrong and made himself distant from the pregnancy but my ever growing bump is real to him now and hes picked her name (London) 
Got another scan at 28weeks but other than that nothing else lol xxx


----------



## HollyRN1321

Hi ladies,
I have been lurking on this thread since TTC #3, but I wanted to join in an introduce myself.. I got my BFP last week and I went to the dr. to confirm it! Im almost 5 weeks and due Jan 25th... Im 28, and have two little ones both were premature...

DS went into labor at 28 weeks and held off on bedrest and meds til PROM at 35 weeks, he only spent a little over a week in the NICU...
No known cause of premature labor...

DD... well, I went into labor at 23 weeks... 1 cm dilated, 100% effaced.. hospitalized and on constant meds, I held off and went back into labor at 28 weeks, received steriods for her lungs, and was told she was coming.. but I was able to hold her off with mag sulfate and stayed in the hospital.. til 33 weeks when I was 5 cm and leaking fluid and there was no turning back... She was 4.8 lbs and was my super star.. she spent only 6 DAYS in the NICU...

So... here I am again.. I have wanted this baby for so long and me and DH were unsure and scared as they have never found a reason for the prematurity.. But I decided that we would give it one more shot... Im scared but optimistic... I have this deep real feeling that I will go to term...

I went to the dr. last week and they started talking about starting me on Progesterone at 20 weeks to see if maybe that was a cause.. Anyone ever do this with success? there are a lot of side effects, so I am nervous... 

Well sorry for blabbing, but I am excited to talk to ladies who have been in the same boat!!!


----------



## AP

Hiya Holly
I was on progesterone from week 22 to 34 and went over due :happydance: welcome over!!! I'll pop u on our first page, you're out first due in 2012!!! How are your LOs doing? Xx


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats hun x


----------



## HollyRN1321

Thanks for the welcome. My two LO are doing great.. my son was the only one who had a few problems after discharge from the NICU but all resolved by 2 yrs old, had trouble sucking for 2 months, digestion problems, and asthma... and he is super advanced now...

Anyone have this feeling like they are pushing their luck?? I was lucky both of my premies were healthy and came when they did.. and I almost feel selfish for TTC this baby with the known risks.. I just KNOW in my heart I can carry this baby to term... Is that crazy for me to feel this way? 
How did everyone else cope with those feelings after having a premie??


----------



## Hotmum

HollyRN1321 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. My two LO are doing great.. my son was the only one who had a few problems after discharge from the NICU but all resolved by 2 yrs old, had trouble sucking for 2 months, digestion problems, and asthma... and he is super advanced now...
> 
> Anyone have this feeling like they are pushing their luck?? I was lucky both of my premies were healthy and came when they did.. and I almost feel selfish for TTC this baby with the known risks.. I just KNOW in my heart I can carry this baby to term... Is that crazy for me to feel this way?
> How did everyone else cope with those feelings after having a premie??

hey congrats ! =DDD

well, I haven´t been hea since the birth of my lil princess :)

same situation hunn ! hahaha I have a 34+3 weeker and a 32 ( who just been told this week she may be a little ealier than we think )...

I AM thinking about conceiving # 3 in a year or so and everybody is calling me crazy... 2 times pre E, and this time with my DD got PRETTY serioous even kidney failure was on the way ! 

I think you should NOT worry: relax, lay back and enjoy the ride !
It can happen or it can not... HOPEFULLY you will have a wonderful happy 9 months and finally get to term!

My friend had a 33 weeker and 28 (both due pre E) and now she gave birth to a 37 ! SEE ! So go for it and we will be here to support ;)

congrats...


----------



## you&me

HollyRN1321 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. My two LO are doing great.. my son was the only one who had a few problems after discharge from the NICU but all resolved by 2 yrs old, had trouble sucking for 2 months, digestion problems, and asthma... and he is super advanced now...
> 
> Anyone have this feeling like they are pushing their luck?? I was lucky both of my premies were healthy and came when they did.. and I almost feel selfish for TTC this baby with the known risks.. I just KNOW in my heart I can carry this baby to term... Is that crazy for me to feel this way?
> How did everyone else cope with those feelings after having a premie??

Congratulations!!! :flower:

I felt like I was pushing my luck having Amber...and I managed to get to just short of 39 weeks...and felt very 'lucky'.

And then I fell pregnant again, and at the moment I am so detached from this pregnancy...because I feel like I have pushed my luck twice...and now to tempt fate a 3rd time is it all going to come back and bite me in the arse?!!

So yeah...totally normal feelings!!

Hope everyone is okay? :wave:


----------



## Lottie86

Omg I did it ladies, I've ordered a bed and mattress for Miss Bumpity! :shock: I'm absolutely terrified she'll never get to use it but this is me attempting to be optimistic and a huuuuge step for me.

Trying to work out now what bits she'll need other than bedding and a bouncer plus 2 comforters so I can switch which one is in her incubator for me to sniff for expressing (that must sound weird if a non preemie parent read that lol)

2 weeks today at most (providing all my scans, dopplers and ctgs in meantime go ok) and I'll be in hospital waiting to go to theatre, *EEK!*

So nervous about it as we've no idea what state she'll be in when she arrives and it will be a while before all her issues could start coming to light although hopefully the steroids will have done a fab job and we'll avoid a ventilator and go straight to cpap. Just wish we had a crystal ball to know if they'll be a level 3 bed available here when she arrives for her and if not where will have one. I'm finding the not knowing where we could end up really stressful.


----------



## AP

Lottie have u got a sling? I have a moby wrap here if you'd like it?


----------



## AP

Ps you know if you end up here you have massive support all the time. I'll come join u at hospital, i'll help u with whatever. Xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

:hi: to everyone.

sandi, how heavy is Tori now? :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Yes I've got a gorgeous bright turquoise Moby sling here that I got for Findlay a few months ago (before I discovered that sling + feeding pump isn't actually very practical :dohh:) so I am hoping that if things go ok that little Miss doesn't require a feeding pump or O2 or else I'll never be able to leave the house on my own as I can't push a pram and F's pushchair! :dohh:

Ooooo yes what weight is Tori now? Has she had a big stretch lengthways yet?


----------



## Lianne1986

:hi: Lottie :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Hello :hi: How are you doing? How is Jaiden doing? Can't believe he's 3 months old already, where does the time go?! :wacko:


----------



## Lianne1986

we are doing ok ty. got him weighed yesterday, hes 11lb 7. he was following the 9th percentile thingy and now hes dropped to the 2nd. but hes happy enuff so im happy. 
hes sleeping thru the night, most nights he goes from 10pm until 6am.

i know the time has flown by. doesnt seem like 5 mins since i joined this thread :s

how is everyone ur end xx


----------



## you&me

Hey Lottie...Sandi...and Lianne :flower:

Tasha, (if you still read) hope you and the family have a wonderful time away.


----------



## AP

I dunno.... I tried the Wii but i swear it must be lying tbh.

Will find out on Thursday, thats when HV is coming. But she'll Be over the 9lb mark. Im even gonna have a guess at 10lb.:rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

he danni. hope ur ok. :hugs:

sandi im guessing 9lb 14.

Jaiden is now 11lb 7oz xx


----------



## Lottie86

I woke up this morning in 'owww my milk has come in' pain which freaked me out somewhat and now I've got milk pouring out of me! :wacko: Question is do I freeze it or ditch it bearing in mind Bumpity will be here in less than 2 weeks? (I'm sitting with a sterifeed bottle under each side to collect my drips :haha:) I've got 80ml of the stuff come out so far in the last 15mins or so :wacko:


----------



## Lianne1986

how long can they be froze for then?

dont waste any lol i hope ur not in to much pain xxx

& sorry i had to giggle when u said u ar sat with bottles :haha:


----------



## Lottie86

Now some of the pressure has been relieved by me dripping everywhere I can actually move my arms without so much pain which is always helpful. I didn't feel like this until a couple of days after I had Findlay so it's really weird that it seems to have happened before the baby is even here this time :wacko: When it started pouring out I thought I might as well drip into a bottle rather than waste it :haha: 

I'm not 100% sure how long colustrum can be frozen for, argh I wish boobs came with instructions!

Never mind breastpads I'm going to need Tena pads down my bra at this rate if this carries on for the next 2 weeks until my csection!


----------



## you&me

WOO HOO for milk Lottie :happydance: I believe colostrum is the same as the milk itself and can be stored in a deep freeze for 6-12 months....so you can save every drop!!


----------



## AP

Tena paaaaads in the braaaaaaaaa!

But yeah, good plan catching it ;) :haha: it can be saved though :)


----------



## bumpsmum

WOW Ive missed alot since I have been AWOL, congrats Sandi I see you went overdue woo hoo (dont know how I missed this on FB?)

and Lottie..........congratulations and delighted to see Findlay is doing magic.

Well, here I am with my BFP with baby no2 and fingers crossed all goes well, I presume ill be consultant led this time and more frequent Dr's ect due to ongoing mental health problems but Im staying very positive. EEEK its just really hit me that I am PREGNANT......

Want to keep it on the quiet just now to have it just for me and hubby the now but just had to share, so for those on FB shhhhhh ok :winkwink: xx


----------



## AP

bumpsmum i think ive lost you on fb??!! xxxxx


----------



## AP

Lianne u were close - 10lb 2oz :)

I have my ten pounder after all :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

awww bless her. shes doin well!! wheres all ur tickers gone?


----------



## Snugggs

Ello ladies :hi:

Can i join you please?

I'm 6 weeks preg with #2 :happydance: after 2 1/2 yrs ttc. 

I'm scared to death though as #1 (DS:)) was a very tiny premmie born at 30weeks, weighing only 2lb and measuring 26cm long. I had an aweful pregnancy and the olds were against us from the beginning really....But he's now a healthy 6yr old

I've not yet caught up and read the who thread, but i do hope you'll have me to stay for a while 

xxx

Oppps, i should say that my EED is 24/01/2012 :)


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Snugggs :flower:

Hope everyone is okay?...this thread has become really quiet!!


----------



## Snugggs

Thank you you&me :) ... Congratulations to you too :flower:

Shame it's become quiet. I bet this thread had been a life line for so many.

xxx


----------



## Lottie86

I'm still stuck in hospital and will be here until I'm ready to go home after my section next Thursday. The morphine they gave me last night was fab stuff and got rid of pain so I could finally get some sleep. God I hate contractions!! Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats snugggs i hope u are here til the end :)

hey dani. i agree it has become quiet. i dont really know what to say anymore :(

lottie i hope u and miss bumpity are doin well xxx


----------



## AP

I'll invade later today :rofl:


----------



## bumpsmum

Lottie hope it all goes well for you hun.

Snuggs Im HERE :hi: im a couple weeks behind you. EED 8th Feb.

Reality of it all now sinking in have first midwife appt 14th and to make an appt with early pregnancy clinic from 22nd onwards yikes!

The realisation that I will have a newborn and wild 3 year old has also hit home :dohh: xx


----------



## AP

Right slow down folks, start using protection, i need to catch up and add to the list :rofl:

Snugggs & bumpsmum you're now on the list x


----------



## you&me

Sandi...I promise you this is my last time on the list :rofl:

Thinking of you Lottie :hugs:

Thanks Snugggs!!

Hey Lianne :wave:

Does anyone know how Nic is doing?


----------



## AP

Think nic is doing good....
aye she's 34 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## you&me

That is brilliant news for her!!


----------



## AP

I know! My best mate had a 34 weeker and she stayed in SCBU with Alex for less than a week!


----------



## Lianne1986

i want to be added to the list...


----------



## you&me

Oooohhh Lianne...another one for you then?

My GP said no to sterilising me at the same time as this section, so I asked my consultant, and she said if that is what I want she will do it...I just have to make the decision now :wacko:


----------



## Lianne1986

i would love another, but i have 3 already. but i have had such a positive experience with Jaiden, no problems, easy labour etc it makes me want another.

but i dont think we will.


----------



## AP

Lianne for a min i thought u were back!
I don't think I can. Seriously. 
Maybe im having a 'cant hack the night shift' moment but urgh. Im up every 2-3 hours. Hate it! :rofl: when u have older kids theres no chance of a nap or lie in!


----------



## Lianne1986

oops sorry sandi :dohh:

lack of sleep is definatly the thing i dont like about havin a newborn lol luckily Jaiden is just about sleepin thru now. 

and yes a nap is defiantly off the cards with other kids. x

sandi u may feel different in a few years when the girls are older. x


----------



## dawnmc

sorry haven't been on this thread much either!!! very helpful to read though! I'm expecting baby no 2 :happydance: and delighted with this, after a 28w with dd, had a FFN test last week and came back positive:cry: so chances are I'll give birth prem again... so just about getting my head round it, as cannae mope as won't help bub or dd! so, ever the optimist, I am due on the 30th Sept, if you could add me to the list Sandi, thanks!

hope everyone is okay today!!!  :flower:


----------



## AP

Hi Dawn! awww you'll make it, i had load of positives, u have every chance too :)

I've added you to the list. omg alex isslavering over the ipad arrrrrrggghhh

I believe congratulations are in order for NIC!


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats nic. xx


----------



## Lianne1986

sansi on the front page u have got Jaiden was born in the march bit but u have wrote feb lol


----------



## Lianne1986

oh no its ok i see u have them under there due months :dohh:

sorry


----------



## AP

Aye i had a reeeeevamp :rofl:


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats Nic, Welcome baby Marlow, great weight and beautiful name


----------



## freddiesmum

congratulations nic, welcome baby marlow!!!
xxxx


----------



## dawnmc

just adding my congratulations to Nic!! xx


----------



## you&me

I saw over in the preemie section on FB that Marlow had arrived...congratulations Nic and family :happydance:


----------



## bumpsmum

huge congratulations to Nic and family, she did amazingly well to keep Marlow cooking for this long xx


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies!

So as you know I had my baby girl! Marlow Rose born at 34.3 weeks after my water broke the DAY of my baby shower (right after going home!...I was throwing up, I felt a big gush and thought/hoped it was pee...but the swab for leaks showed it wasn't)..she weighed 5.6lbs and is 46cm long. I ended up having my stitch removed the night my water broke, and then my OB thought it best to induce me because of the risk of infection and because I was already laboring and 3cm dilated when the stitch was removed (which they had to knock me out for...boo). 

I was induced the next day, it sucked. I went to 6cm without any pain meds (this was with induction)...then after only 5 hours of sleep in 4 nights...I had enough, it hurt. I knew I needed an epidural because they kept upping my oxytocin every 30 mins. It was great, but slowed every thing down of course...so the oxytocin was upped and upped...finally after what seemed like forever of pushing, and almost fainting because of the lack of sleep..they vacuumed her out. =( NOT what I was expecting nor wanting.

But she's here! And doing awesome! No breathing support, no IV, no anything really. She has had some bradys and faster breathing but nothing major. She is tolerating her feeds if they are breast milk, which I am not getting much of yet. They haven't let me hold her again, which sucks and makes NO sense!

Anyways...here she is!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/248219_10150202815866638_523391637_7458869_3103712_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/246797_10150202816516638_523391637_7458879_5880646_n.jpg


----------



## DonnaBallona

CONGRATULATIONS NIK!!!!!!:cloud9:

she is a beaut and I adore her name. what a clever mummy you are holding onto her for so long. I'm crossing everything iv got that she's home with you mega soon. sooooo pleased for you!! hope Lakai likes her too. :winkwink: good luck and congratulations! xx


----------



## nkbapbt

Lakai met her very quickly today, he said "it's a bug" lol


----------



## Lianne1986

she is sooo cute. well done you :hugs:

i hope she gets to come home real soon, 

why cant u hold her hun xx


----------



## you&me

Nic...Marlow is gorgeous...well done!!!...Hope you are all doing okay and recovering well x


----------



## dawnmc

wow just beautiful! congratulations and well done you - sounds like you had a time of it though, but good to hear everything is going so well! you're giving me hope!!! :flower:


----------



## nkbapbt

I think honestly..it would have been so wonderful and easy if I had 1. slept and 2. just had energy...as in not having been on bedrest for so long before hand. I was just beat. I admit I had a little break down of 'not again' and 'Im not going home with a baby again' period(s), my mind wasn't in the right place at all.

TMI question....ladies who have had tearing, when did it stop hurting so much? I tore with Lakai a bit like three or four stitches...but with Marlow I tore badly and have over 15 stitches. I thought/think I was running on adrenaline because it didn't hurt the first day/night all that much. Now when I get up, I am in so much pain (though I can walk) and feel like well I might rip again from swelling/pressure....any advice?

Sorry...


----------



## Lianne1986

i tore with Jaiden, with tyler i got cut, it was far worse when i was cut.

anyway, i found like u it didnt hurt much at 1st but then a couple of days later it hurts to sit walk etc i asked my mw and she said its where its healing and u can feel the stitches gettin tight. 
and im also guessing where ur not so swollen u can feel it more iykwim.

i didnt take anything for mine but some ppl take arcania tablets and u can get it in cream to, it helps with healing & bruises.

also someone said they put ice packs down there, not sure how tht worked tho :haha:

also i found i used extra thick maternity pads were better cuz they cushioned me more :blush:

HTH x


----------



## Lianne1986

sorry tht sould have been arnica x


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats Nik on birth of Marlow xx


----------



## AP

Nic i was cut too, it hurt for days, just limit your walking around and be easy on yourself. Takes a few weeks to feel 'normal' again but the pain shouldnt last that long x


----------



## Lottie86

Huge congrats Nic! Marrow is *gorgeous* and you did absolutely amazingly keeping her in for so long, soooo proud of you :hugs::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

OMG I typed Marlow but Findlay's stupid iPad autocorrected it to Marrow :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations again Nic, Marlow is beautiful :cloud9:

I just saw on the first page what you have written for Riley Rae (Bubble), :cry: thank you so much Sandi, it is nice to know she isnt forgotten :kiss:


----------



## dawnmc

Lottie86 said:


> Huge congrats Nic! Marrow is *gorgeous* and you did absolutely amazingly keeping her in for so long, soooo proud of you :hugs::cloud9::hugs:

Morning Lottie, just wondering how you are, are you having your cs today? if so, good luck, and look forward to seeing your announcement! :flower:


----------



## bumpsmum

good luck for today Lottie xx


----------



## AP

They are leaving Lottie til 36 weeks now! (trooper that she is!)


----------



## Lianne1986

wooooo go lottie and miss bumpity! fab news xx


----------



## AP

i know! I think its fabulous news


----------



## Lottie86

*deleted*


----------



## you&me

Are you okay Lottie? :hugs:


----------



## dawnmc

Good morning ladies!

just wanted to share my delight and relief that have reached V day!!!!:yipee:

trying not to think about in 4 weeks time I was giving birth to Elsie... no pushing that thought RIGHT out my head (if only!!:nope:)

Dawn xx


----------



## AP

Happy 24 weeks Dawn! :happydance:


----------



## bumpsmum

aww happy 24 weeks Dawn, you keep that baby cookin' another 16 weeks xx


----------



## AP

Hmmm i wonder how Dippy is doing, it was due date yesterday...


----------



## AP

pmsl at you all, i just re-read all the msgs when i was in labour :rofl:


----------



## hopedance

hi ladies, just thought i'd pop and and say hi. we're 22 weeks now and hoping for lots more although consultant reckons PET will strike again - although hopefully later. fingers crossed!


----------



## Tasha

you&me said:


> Congratulations Hopefully and Lottie :happydance:
> 
> Happy 24 weeks SB :flower:
> 
> I had my 6 week post natal check today...doctor says as long as I leave 6 months after my section I can then start TTC...soooooooo am going to wait til July next year...I cancelled hubby's appointment for the *snip* :haha:
> 
> Hope all of you ladies and bumps are okay?

I have been reading every page, and found this. Waiting until July eh Dani? :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Finished reading this beginning to end, at various times through out the day, soooooooooo emotional :cry::cry:

How are you all?


----------



## you&me

:rofl: Tasha...july ummmmmmmmmmmmmm?...ooooopppssss!!!

How are you hun?

Hopedance, I had pet first time, at 29 weeks and managed to avoid it until 39 weeks with Amber, so it can be done :thumbup: have they got you on aspirin and calcium?

How is everyone?


----------



## Wantabean

hi ladies i was wondering if i could join you? i found out i am pregnant again and i am getting stressed already. Cameron wasnt premature but there isnt really a section for term babies that were in nnicu :shrug: feel like a lot of woman on the other sections avoid talking to me when i stress about stuff coz they never know what to say. does that make sense? 
i will give you a brief history so you know where i am at lol
This will be my seventh pregnancy, 8th baby, but i only have one forever baby, and i had a few problems with my last pregnancy. I was admitted to hospital at 23.4 weeks with suspected preterm labour. I then was in and out every few weeks with pains, leaking etc. at 36weeks i kept tellin my midwife,consultant,gp any1 that would listen that something was wrong with my baby and i needed him out. at bang on 38weeks i went to the hospital with reduced fetal movement. i could see the nurses rolling their eyes at me when i told them i hadnt felt him move. I was on the monitor thing for an hour and was given 2 bottles of lucazade and Cam still hadnt moved at all. They informed me i was already 3cm dilated so they burst my waters. There was a lot of meconium in my waters so i got rushed to theatre and knocked out. Cameron was born at 2.04pm weighing 6lbs8. When i came round from surgery i asked where my baby was and got informed that he was in nnicu coz he was a bit pale!! i know now that he was more than a bit pale. He was born with hardly any blood. when i seen him 4hours later he was in an incubator and i was told that he had started taking seizures, had a line put into his umbilical cord, his blood count was only 3 when it should have been about 15, he was on c-pap, his kidneys and liver were failing and he had swelling in his brain. they gave him 3 blood transfusions and had to wait before another one coz they were worried his heart would give up. he was put on anti-biotics and anti-convulsants. this was all in the four hours from him being born and me seeing him. cant believe i got told he was a bit pale!!
on the friday he deteriorated further. he started taking more seizures and coz he wasnt getting any oxygen to his brain so they had to intubate him they also gave him a forth blood transfusion and fitted an arterial line so they didnt have to keep poking holes in him to get blood. they told us if we were gonna christen him that now would have been the best time coz they werent sure how much longer he was gonna hold on for. later that day he stopped taking seizures and things just started to dramatically change. he went from strength to strength and we got home 9days later!! the consultant wrote in his notes from a meeting last month that Cameron was 'nothing short of a miracle' :) i am so proud of him but now that i am pregnant i am freaking out. I have to deal with the high chance of miscarrying again and even after i pass 12weeks i am still gonna be stressed. the only way i am gonna relax is when my baby is here. 
so i was wondering if i could maybe join you ladies as i feel you maybe understand the stress i am going through? xxx



ps sorry for MASSIVE post lol


----------



## Wantabean

and massive congrats to you ladies who have recently had your babies :) and hugs to Tasha for your loss. I am trully sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tasha

I was giggling away as I read that Dani, too funny. I am okay, cant believe it is two months today since we found out Riley Rae had grown her wings. How are you?

Thank you wantabean, I am sure the girls here will look after you just the way they did me. I popped on for similar sort of reasons, I didnt belong as I dont have a preemie (well didnt, I sorta do now as Riley Rae was born sleeping at 24+3, but again different) but wanted support and advice on leaking waters and the pads you can get to detect, as my waters went with Honey (my first angel) at 28+6 and well I never left. They were fab to me, got me through some very difficult times and only last night was I thanking them for sharing our journey. 

I am so sorry for your loses, as you can see in my sig, I have three children at home, two girls born sleeping, seven miscarriages and a chemical pregnancy, so 13 pregnancies and only three at home. So if you ever need advice/support or anything pm me x i really hope this is a smooth, uneventful pregnancy for you and congratulations :hugs:


----------



## AP

wantabean give me a due date and you're on! :)How are you doing, how is Cameron? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

Cameron is good. Has viral gastritis. just seems like its one thing after another lol he has hypertonic muscle tone and isnt very big but thats all that has cropped up since his stay in nnicu so i am overjoyed :) just called the early pregnancy unit and i am getting a scan tomorrow morning so will find out dates then lol :) i think my edd is the 17th Feb but i will be able to confirm that tomorrow lol thank you girls :) thank you Tasha :) that means a lot. the same goes to you :hugs: xxx


----------



## MummyMEE

Hi Ladies, I am pregnant for the second time having had a preemie 13 years ago. He was born at 32 weeks weighing an impressive 5lb 6oz! He stayed in SCBU for 3 weeks and then came home once he could suckle. My premature labour was caused by Polyhydramnios and I have been warned by my OBS that it may happen again but this time they will keep an eye on me with fortnightly scans from now, due for a scan on Friday and we go on holiday on saturday so fingers crossed all is well.... xx


----------



## you&me

I love this thread, although I don't technically belong here either anymore, having had a termie after my first preemie...but I just refuse to leave :haha:

Congratulations to everyone.

:hugs: Tasha...I am doing good thanks!! :cloud9: To Honey and Riley Rae.


----------



## AP

im staying. 
Otherwise it doesnt go on :rofl:

No i'm not the type to run off. Even when Alex & Tori are older I'll always been knee deep in supporting preemies and mummys :) It's a life long thing


----------



## Lianne1986

yep if i had another id stay put lmao 

Jaiden made it to term by 3 days :) 

congrats on all the new pregnancies :)

mummyMEE my little boy was a 32 weeker and he weighed 5lb 5oz :) he was also in hospital for 3 weeks. 

floaty kisses to all the angels xx


----------



## Lottie86

I'm feeling in a bit of a confused place at the minute. When I is born and we bring her home we are bound to get comments from people when we take her out about her size and I know one of the questions will be "was she prem? And I'n really not quite sure how to answer as if I make it as far as my planned section date she'll be born at 36+0.

I had a growth scan today and I's growth is consistent she's just very little so it like like her growth is fully down to the chromo issue rather than partly down to that and partly down to my lupus as they had been trying to tell us originally. She's got Findlay's super long comedy legs though :dohh: I remember when he was born the neonatal staff saying he only weighed as much as he did due to how long he was lol (and he had some swelling due to an infection) so I think she will be the same. F was 5lb 7oz at 35 weeks but had to wear up to 4lb clothes to start with as he was so diddy other than his length :cloud9: At least with a girl when I gets too long for a dress we can just put trousers under them and it's a bit more usual to see girls in 3/4 length trousers than it is boys :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

lottie sorry ur feeling confused :hugs:

36weeks is premature so u could say yes. i think u will say what u feel is right. 

tyler wore clothes for a 4lb baby when he was born, his 1st coat was for a 3lb baby :shock: he was 5lb 5.

and i agree about the dresses being too small, u cud put trousers or leggings under :)


----------



## AP

Lottie it depends if you can be arsed telling a story or not? I still lie about Alex when my mood suits me


----------



## Wantabean

i constantly get asked if Cameron was prem then people dnt believe me when i say no! he is 6 1/2months and is still in 0-3months tops lol he is tall though so wears 3-6month trousers as long as they have adjustable waists lol 
ahhhhhh i have my scan in 45mins, i am so nervous!! freaking outthat they are gonna tell me there is nothing there!!! AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH loli hate hate hate this part. i am def not friends with ultrasounds lol xxxx


----------



## AP

Good luck wantabean xxx


----------



## you&me

Lottie...how are you doing?

Good luck wantabean!!

Off to midwife today...eeekkksss!!


----------



## Wantabean

well that was a waste of time!!! scan had nothing there!not even a gestational sac :( they have started hcg tracking to rule out ectopic. i personally think its still too early but we will need to wait and see. feel really deflated. just need to wait for my blood results now. she said they would call today before 3. so will see, really stressed now!! xxxx


----------



## you&me

:hugs:

What should you be by your dates?...I had an early scan with Amber, was 6+3...and the tiny flickering heartbeat only just showed up...so could be possible it is still too early?


----------



## Wantabean

i thought i was 4.5 but my doctor was convinced that i was 8.5. so who knows. im hoping its still too early but i dnt want to be in denial iykim? should no in the next couple of hours xxx


----------



## you&me

Hopefully your dates are right and the results come back good :flower:

At 4.5 I think it would be too early to see anything by scan? Not sure though as have no experience of scanning that early.


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i have mixed results. most the time there has been a gestational sac but once or twice its been empty then changed a few days later. i really hope im just early!! thanks for replying :) xxx


----------



## AP

Sounds really early hun. I did miscarry once like that, only hcg levels prooved it, there was nothing there.

But alex was 6+2 when i first seen her. I think anything under 6 weeks is lucky


----------



## bumpsmum

well its official - i have a high risk pregnancy. First appt with midwife today and all went well dont even need to go to EPU only down side I have to wait to my 12 weeks scan to see baby bun xx


----------



## Wantabean

quick update before going to bed. hcg came in at 572 :) back on thursday for more :) im confident they will double :) im sure with cam they were only about 300 at this stage so im happy :) night all xxxx


----------



## you&me

That is great news!!! :happydance:

Midwife appointment went well, heartbeat was all good...150...I also rung babybond and they fitted us in for a gender scan last night at 7pm...the tech wasn't 100% sure because of location of cord, so we go back in 2 weeks for another scan :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

did they say what baby 'could be' or ar u keepin it a secret?

i cant believe ur 16 weeks already :)


----------



## you&me

Please keep it hush hush on FB as we aren't telling family...

BUT...a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The cord was so close, so he didn't want to say a definate, hence we are going back...got loads of photos and will get more on the rescan.

It was lovely, when we got there I recognised the guy scanning us...he also works for our hospital and was the one that did my 20 week scan with Amber and told us she was a girl!!


----------



## Lianne1986

no course i wont say anything on FB. yay a boy!! i hope 'he' stays a 'he' :haha:

awww im really happy for u. bet ur OH is chuffed too :) any names yet?


----------



## you&me

Thank you :flower:

Hubby has thought it was a boy all along...but I can't let it sink in until I see the goods without the cord right next to them!! :haha:...no names yet as I was sure it was probably going to be another girl...LOL.

I have got another anterior placenta, but at the moment it is low and on my section scar :nope: so hoping it moves up as baby grows, or I'm not sure what happens?...he also pointed out to me quite a lot of scar tissue from my other sections...which I am guessing will make this section a little bit harder to do and longer in theatre whilst they sort that out.


----------



## Lianne1986

i hope it moves for u hun, ouch at the scar tissue, does it cause u any problems normally? 

aww ur girls will have a baby brother - so cute.


----------



## you&me

I haven't had any pain from the scar tissue at all, not even from falling pregnant so soon after having Amber, I just think it can make it harder for them when delivering another baby.

Reagan wants another sister...she says if it is a boy she is going to throw it in the bin :dohh:


----------



## AP

omg danielle!!!


----------



## you&me

sb22 said:


> omg danielle!!!

I know!!! :haha:

2 Step daughters, 2 girl's of my own...what the hell am I going to do with a boy? :wacko:

I still keep thinking when I go back for the re-scan he is going to pipe up with 'oh no look, it really is a girl!!'


----------



## Lianne1986

throw it in the bin :rof: thts so funny.

LOL i wouldnt know what to do with a newborn girl :lol: i had Jamie-Leigh when she was 2 so a toddler.


----------



## AP

I soo need to do the stats on this thread :)


----------



## AP

My bump buddy Lottie's just text me to say shes gettin an energency c section (and i hope she dont mind Me saying or she can feel free to slap me next time she sees me) so im guessing dont say anything on fb in case xxx


----------



## you&me

Thanks Sandi for the update!!

Thinking of you Lottie and hope everything goes okay. :hugs:


----------



## Olivias_mum

Thinking of you Lottie xxx


----------



## AP

Bumpity is here. :happydance:
Our Lottie is a wee bit taken aback 
Congratulations Lottie, we love you so much xxx


----------



## AP

She's 3lb 5oz but they are testing for infections as she looks a bit swollen so some of that could be swelling weight like it was with F.

She doesn't know how lOng she is but is going to find out x x


----------



## Lianne1986

awww. congrats lottie xxx


----------



## dawnmc

hi ladies

just back from an overnight stay at Simpsons :wacko:

First of all, how are we all? Congrats to Lottie, hope everythings okay!!

Bit bemused. FFN test yesterday, positive again. I'm okay. Cervical scan fine, and fully closed, fine. then speak to Obs - she says we are going to admit you today and scan you again tomorrow!!! so 2 days in 119 and an overnighter, no one knew what to do with me, why I was there, scan again today and nothings changed so get to come home :thumbup:

back next week for scan and clinic. glad they are keeping good watch over me, but stressed me out being there when nothing was wrong, kept thinking they knew something i didn't! They were a bit struck by when to give me steroids, now I had a second +ve test, and the bub is now viable... anyone else been in this situation? Sandi, did you experience this?

cheers

Dawn x


----------



## AP

Omg dawn (lol) at least they are keeping an eye on u, but they never did that to me?! 
Im surprised the docs took the ffn into account cause a scan like yours renders it negative ykwim? Aw well a wee night out for you ;)


----------



## indy and lara

Congratulations Lottie! xxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Congratulations Lottie! :kiss:


----------



## Lottie86

Thanks girls. I burst into tears as soon as I saw her being put into the dreaded plastic bag but when they brought her over to see me quickly I didn't feel anything at all :shrug: They had to tell me to give hr a quick kiss. Hopefully when I meet her properly and we get a better idea over the coming days how things are going I might bond with her a bit more. 

Poor Dave had to stand outside the whole time due to us having F as when we had a planned section date my friend was coming up from Somerset to look after him so Dave could come in but as it was they'd had to start before Dave even got to the hospital. Iona started having decels this morning with the contractions and I have been getting increasing pain over my section scar which got really bad last night and whenever she moved and pressed on it I was being sick with the pain. I survived 2weeks and 1 day of constant contractions! Think I've got the world's best toned Uterus :haha:

From the pics I've seen of her she is the absolute spitting image of Findlay when he was born!


----------



## AP

:hugs: see those bracton hicks were gearing you up, asbo uterus :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

awww lottie. i bet she beautiful. i know findlay is xx

and sandi - asbo uterus - love it lol


----------



## Lottie86

I've been to see her and was brave and stroked her arm a little bit. It's scary how much she looks like Findlay! She's had her first brain ultrasound tonight and that was ok although will be looked at by a neuro doc at some point and she's getting her eyes looked at on Tuesday. 

Definitely struggling a bit with this though, it's just bringing so much stuff back up plus I'm worrying about what the future holds for her with the chromo issue etc And that's something we won't know quickly. :cry: 

Off to set up my shiny new breast pump and give it a go, hopefully it will be good and I'll get a bit of colustrum out. Never tried Medela before. Trying to decide whether to pump and then sleep or try and get some sleep as I'm exhausted and then set my alarm to pump in a few hours time.


----------



## Lottie86

Oh and she was lying on her front so I couldn't check out the nipple situation :haha::haha:


----------



## Wantabean

huge congrats Lottie. xxxx


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Lottie...hope you aren't feeling too sore :hugs:


----------



## AP

Lottie86 said:


> Oh and she was lying on her front so I couldn't check out the nipple situation :haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

and the Medela's are wicked hun, I had a noisy Mini with Alex and I have a Swing with Tori. 

Pretty embarrising when you're in Mothercare cheking them out and D goes "Oh thats the one that plays music then?"


----------



## Lottie86

I've got the Freestyle just in case I have to exclusively express again.

Dave's been down to see Iona Orlaith this morning and she's had to have the O2 levels on her CPAP turned up and she's now under the lights for her bili levels. I know you shouldn't compare but she seems very lethargic compared to Findlay (and he looked like an extra in a Tango advert with his jaundice :haha:) and she hasn't opened her eyes or anything yet. 

The only bit of me that's sore are my cannulas and my catheter but they wouldn't take either of them out last night when I was asking and kept lecturing me that I'd had major surgery blah blah blah. Dorset take catheters out 6hrs afterwards but Aberdeen want me to have it in for 24hrs!!! :wacko:

I want to go home tonight but they've got a 3 day policy so depends if I can drive them mad enough to get early release :haha: I'm not sure how I'll feel when it comes to going home without her as part of me thinks 'it's all I've ever known so it won't be as bad this time' and part of me is worried it will be just as bad as last time. Can't cope for much longer hearing/seeing other people's newborns in here though


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> Pretty embarrising when you're in Mothercare cheking them out and D goes "Oh thats the one that plays music then?"

PMSL :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AP

:hugs: Lottie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: lottie xx


----------



## Lottie86

Thanks for the hugs. Just really shocked as wasn't expecting anything like this to happen today. I'm just sitting on here and FB to pass the time until we're told we can go back down and see her as they sent us back upstairs whilst they tried to put more lines into her as they need to get some long lines in for TPN etc as well as all the other stuff. Might try and see if I can manage a nap in the meantime as I'm exhausted.


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats Lottie xx


----------



## you&me

Lottie :hugs:

Have the doctors stabilised Iona now?

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Lianne1986

i'm thinking of u too xx


----------



## Lottie86

She is more stable now thankfully although her chest drain is still bubbling away as her lung is still leaking. They've said the next few days will be critical. It's so hard when we haven't even been able to touch her today. 

She is currently 3lb 3oz and 39cm long :cloud9: 

Hope everyone and their bumps and babies are doing well xxxxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thanks for the update, hun :hugs:

I had my catheter in overnight, but they happily removed it the next morning for me. I reckon that was the most horrible bit, despite my wound not healing! And yes, I'd agree, the cannula in the hand is flippin' painful.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thanks for the update, hun :hugs:

I had my catheter in overnight, but they happily removed it the next morning for me. I reckon that was the most horrible bit, despite my wound not healing! And yes, I'd agree, the cannula in the hand is flippin' painful.


----------



## Tasha

Massive hugs Lottie, I am thinking of you all so much and really hoping these next few days are as gentle as possible on you all. 

I had mine out two hours after my section :thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats Lotties, wishing you all the best Iona is a beautiful name


----------



## dawnmc

morning Lottie

how is Iona doing today, hope she had a stable night, and that you got some sleep. xx


----------



## bumpsmum

congratulations Lottie, hoping little Iona is doing well xx


----------



## Wantabean

how is iona doing? massive congrats!

my numbers came back in at 1169 so def looking good. getting scanned on thursday so im looking forward to it. usually i dread ultrasounds but im feeling fairly confident this time round. started panicing about how i would cope if anything goes wrong again with having Cam. im worried about having to choose between leaving baby in hosp or leaving Cam in house. i dnt know what i would do. with Cam it was easy to refuse to leave the hospital without him but i dont know what i will do. im still really doubting my bodies ability. does that make sense?im more worried about the end of my pregancy instead of the start this time. i think if i had been giving some def concrete answers then i wouldnt feel as bad about this. guessing this is normal? 

how is everyone doing? xxx


----------



## mummy3

Just read through, been thinking of you guys so much just been hard here lately.

Tasha:hugs: :kiss:Riley-Rae

Lottie, big big congrats, hope all is going well and you get out soon.

You and me congrats on a probable boy:happydance:

Nic congrats on Marlow:happydance:

Sandi, hows Tori and Alex doing?

Lianne, hows things with you? Still broody?

Wantabean that awesome with your numbers:hugs:

Eilidh is having some problems here, for some reason she's not growing very well, 3 months in and we are still not at 7lb, she also cant poop unless she has the suppository. She sees a developmental specialist on thursday.


----------



## dawnmc

hi there.
sitting in a stupor just now having given birth to my son at 25+2. all happened so quickly in the end. hes stable at the moment in neonatal in simpsons but this is a whole new ball game to a 28 weeker...


----------



## Agiboma

dawn congrats on you LO i also had a 25+3 baby boy, he came home around his due date, sending you lots of love and positive energy :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Dawn congratulations and hope your little man remains stable. I also gave birth at 25+2 and know the picture they paint at that gestation isn't very nice.

I am based in Edinburgh so PM me if you want to chat or need anything.

Don't forget to try and take sometime for yourself which I know will be difficult but even a half hour helps. I always pumped in the pumping room and read a book just to have a break.


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Dawn...I hope he is still stable and you are healing well x


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats dawn. i hope he is still stable :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

and mummy3 no im not broody now but i know i will be as Jaiden gets older. 

for sum reason every appointment i get to have my implant in he comes home sayin he cant take me he is too tired - tht has happened 3 times now. im due to go 2moro again....


----------



## AP

Jeez dawn :shock: didnt expect that! Congratulations!! Give me a shout if u want a coffee or something :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Congrats dawn, hope you and baby are doing well xx


----------



## Wantabean

Congrats Dawn. hope all is going well. xxx


----------



## AP

good luck with your scan tomorrow wantabean x x


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck wantabean :)

how is everyone?

did any of u watch baby hospital? i don't know i watch things like this, it upsets me but i think i like to torture myself.


----------



## Wantabean

i watched it!! o my goodness i was hysterical. i dnt know if it was just a bit too soon for me to watch it or if it was just generally a bit too close to home but i had some serious issues afterwards. resulted in me hysterically crying while cuddling Cameron. i must have looked like a right nut lol Garry had to take Cam from me and put me in bed :dohh: o dear lol 

i am so nervous about my scan today! i woke at 3am and cant fall back asleep :/
how is everyone?

xxxx


----------



## Lottie86

Congratulations Dawn! Hope everything is going as well as possible xxxxx

Wantabean: best of luck with your scan today xx


----------



## Wantabean

thanks Lottie. how is Iona? xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

how did ur scan go hun? xx

and i hope ur alright now after watching baby hospital. is it on every week, is it always about prems?


----------



## AP

I havent watched Baby Hospital. I really should, I like to understand things ykwim?

Tori finally had her jags and check up, she's all good. :)

Alex's developmental results came in today, I'll update my journal for that though in the Parenting Journals section


----------



## Lianne1986

ohhh didnt realise u had a journal - i'm coming to find u lol


----------



## Wantabean

scan was great, even seen tiny heartbeat. i am so relieved :) i dnt know if its on every week, i stumbled across it and didnt know what it was about before it started lol xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

wooo congrats on seeing the HB. :hugs:

are u going to watch next week xx


----------



## AP

was just thinking of you wantabean, im so happy for you! yeeeeeyyyy!


----------



## Wantabean

thanks guys :) nah i wont be watching it. i think it will only add extra stress which i dnt need lol already stressed enough lol xxx


----------



## Radiance

Hey Ladies :)
I went past 41 weeks with my daughter but had a few scares!
Starting at 25 weeks I got contractions here and there.
I went into full labor once and had a gush of fluid (tear) come out another time.
Luckily there is an amazing hospital about 2 hours away thought got both the times
to stop :) 

I am very thankful for having a healthy fullterm baby :) and Congrats to all of you!

I am now pregnant with my 2 baby and got an ultrasound a few days ago, the baby measure 6 weeks, 4 days but I am close to 8 weeks pregnant - due to my cal. :)


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats :D

hows everyone doin? x


----------



## you&me

How is everyone doing?

How are you all Lottie?
Congrats on seeing babies heartbeat wantabean.


----------



## you&me

We have just got back from our gender re-scan at Babybond....



We are 100% having...a baby...:blue:!!! He was not shy in showing us his bits today.

I can't believe it...2 step daughters, 2 daughters of my own...and now a boy!!!

Perfecto :happydance:

(please don't mention on FB wall!!)


----------



## Lianne1986

:happydance: congrats on a boy :blue: dani. bet ur OH is chuffed too :)

areu not going to tell anyone until he is here? xx


----------



## Lottie86

Congrats on your blue bump :happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

congrats on having a boy!! boys are great. poor wee guy is gonna have 4 big sisters though lol god help any girlfriends he will have in the future lol xxx


----------



## AP

Congrats on the wee man dani!!!! Xxxx


----------



## you&me

Thank you!!! :flower:

We are going to keep him a surprise until he is here :haha: everyone in the family thinks we are most likely having another girl!!

Hubby wiped away a few tears when we found out :cloud9:


----------



## Lianne1986

awwww bless him. 

tht will be a shock to ur family then :haha:

good luck on choosing his name xx


----------



## MummyMEE

Hi SB Thanks for the message, my due date is December 5th so expecting to deliver October time if history repeats itself!


----------



## Lianne1986

hey, hows everyones LO's & bumps doing :hugs:


----------



## dawnmc

Hi there ladies

Sorry not to have been on, been a rollercoaster ride as you all well know. Archie is now 2w 2d old, and has done really well to date, ventilated for 6 days, CPAP for 5 days but had a suspected infection so is on BiPAP now since Thursday. Waiting to hear about his chest x-ray as they think he either has CLD or fluid, not surprising as I got a whole 1 hour of steroids before he arrived. he is putting on weight though, was born at 730g, is now 873g which is amazing - so around 1lb 15 in old money.

so very proud of him, and terrified at the same time.

Dawn xx


----------



## Lianne1986

i'mglad hes doin well hun, what a lovely name too :)


----------



## Agiboma

thinking about you dawnmc how is lo doing my 25 weeker was 760g @ birth so pretty close in weight, seems he is doing fab being of the vent so quickly, sending you lots of :hugs: and positive energy


----------



## Lottie86

Wow he sounds like he is doing fantastically Dawn and I love his name :) 
Sending lots of positive thoughts your way xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

Things aren't too bad here other than the Infection control person causing us a lot of stress. I can't believe we're on day 25 already :wacko: We're being transferred across to the hospital that deal with Findlay next week (those on FB know why!) The nurses faces at the childrens hospital could be interesting as when F was in when he was tiny he was the smallest baby they'd had for a long time and he was almost 6lb at that point where as Iona won't even be 4lb when they meet her!! 

Iona has got her eye test next Wednesday which I'm a bit worried about as she got exhausted just from the speech therapist the other day and kept setting her O2 alarm off and having some bradys which is unlike her and one of the nurses in neonatal told me yesterday that babies usually get very very tired by the eye test and some of them can be very ill afterwards which has worried me as she is now supposed to move hospitals the day before her eye test so that's a lot of stress for Iona within 24hrs. Fingers crossed she'll be fine though. 

It's going to be strange but fab when we move as I won't have to ask permission if I want a cuddle with her (I've only had 3 short cuddles with her so far) I'll literally just be able to pick her up and cuddle her whenever I want which I think will help a lot with bonding :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

sorry lottie i have seen any of ur posts on FB i find it really hard to keep up with everyone :dohh:

seems like she'll be in a better hospital? and u can have lots of cuddles. 

:hugs:

hows everyone else xx


----------



## AP

Dawnmc great to see the update!

Lianne I'm ok. Nothing to report on Tori lol. Alex on the other hand, Shea just got glasses, learnt how to take a total tantrum and boss me around, and she's finally being referred to child development and speech therapy cause her development test came back averaging age as a 1 year old rather than 19.5 months.(and that's adjusted) 

I thought correcting ages would be done with at 2 but not with Alex :(

And I am fighting tooth and nail to get her sickness investigated but no-one cares...


----------



## clairec81

Hi Sandi, just read your message^ and this may be old news for you but my friends LO had extreme reflux and she found lots of useful info and support on this website & forum;

https://www.livingwithreflux.org/community_forum.html

maybe no help at all but i know just how frustrating it was for her. On the positive note my friends LO who was the worst case of reflux i've ever known is now much, much better. He went from maybe 8 vomits a day to now nothing for months!

Good luck:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi i saw her pics on FB with her wearing glasses, she looks soo cute, she did anyway but ykwim.

i'm glad shes gettin help tho hun, she will be chattering away before u know and u will have to tell her to be quiet just for 2 minutes :rofl:

how heavy is tori now?


----------



## you&me

How is everyone doing?

xx


----------



## Lianne1986

all good here thanks. hows u?


----------



## you&me

Lianne1986 said:


> all good here thanks. hows u?

Everything is going great here thanks...had a consultant appointment yesterday...was in and out so quickly I was shocked at it being so straightforward (for now!!) :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

i hope it stays tht wa hun. an overdue 10lber coming ur way :haha:


----------



## AP

Oi, I want one of those :rofl:

I do have a 12lber at 13 1/2 weeks though! And she can fit the cute stuff I kept from Alexs days (just less than year ago she wore these btw!) sad times.

It's very very sad having a term baby after a prem in a way, if you think a preemie grows up right in front of your eyes, a termie is even quicker. I told DH it was pretty hard going through clothes I didn't have a reason to keep now we're not having any more kids. He's struggling with it too so i've just to 'put things away' and we can decide in years to come.


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Sandi.

It is hard having a termie after a preemie, as 'perfect' as it should be and feel, it beings lots of new feelings with it...most days I feel some kind of guilt and worry...I am constantly stressing over the bond I have with Reagan and doubting myself when it comes to that :nope:

This baby was sitting on the 75th lines at my scan on Monday, so I reckon around 8lbs or over...are boys generally bigger babies??


----------



## Lottie86

It must be tough Sandi :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: all round.

Sandi, Jaiden is 5months old this weekend and he got weighed yesterday and hes 13lb 10oz lol


----------



## dawnmc

hi there everyone!

We are okay here, at the moment, after a rollercoaster few weeks with Archie coming off vent, onto CPAP, then BiPAP, then back vented for 12 days, now back on CPAP - doing much better this time.

He is now over 1kg!! And is 4w 5d old, 30 weeks corrected. they are very upfront in telling us he has chronic lung disease :cry: - not surprising though given I had 1 hour of steroids, and the ventilation he has needed. but he is doing grand though otherwise, having 8.5ml of my milk an hour now and tolerating it very well. :thumbup: just got to grow his as quickly as possible now, pray he doesn't have any more infections (3 to date) and get him home!!!!

Pics don't seem to paste on this, so have a look at our flickr page 


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5950994587/in/set-72157626880645993/

Hope you are all doing well.:flower:

Dawn x


----------



## you&me

Archie is gorgeous Dawn :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

awww he is sooo cute dawn.

hows everyone doin??

dani i cant believe ur almost 22 weeks already xx


----------



## you&me

Lianne it is flying by :wacko: before I know it I will be in that operating theatre!!!

Hope you are all okay?


----------



## Lianne1986

happy 22weeks hun!!!

yep all ok here, Jaiden has reflux. i thought they were born wth it?? he got it at 5months.

i cant believe hes 5months already :shock:


----------



## you&me

Wow those 5 months have gone quick!!!

Reagan was born with it as part of being so early...I know sometimes they don't diagnose silent reflux until later on? Have they put him on meds for it?


----------



## Lianne1986

hes on infant gaviscon. the difference is amazing.

i thought it was because i tried him on baby porridge at 19weeks approx. he was feeding every hour/hour and a half in the mornings. so i tried him on just a couple of sppons,. but dr reckons not, also the HV failed to listen to me and he deydrated the next day. 

but he kept throwing up so i stopped the porridge. he only had it a couple of times. but ws still throwing up, he went from havin 30oz a day to just 18oz but was throwing most of it back up.

i said to my hv and she said thts fine if thts all he wants, so i said but im worriedabout him dehydrating she just said give him water :shock:

next day BAM! he went right downhill. 

im glad hes all sorted now. the dr wasnt very happy with his weight gain either. :shrug:


----------



## you&me

Aww bless him...it may have been that he wanted to constantly feed as by doing that it eases the pain and discomfort for them of reflux, however it is a viscious circle, they feed...pain eases...they sick up as they have taken too much :hugs:

Hopefully the gaviscon eases it for him and he increases his milk again.


----------



## Lianne1986

he take between 5 and 6oz every 3hours in the day and goes about 12 hours at night :)


----------



## AP

Nooooooooooooooooo lianne :ignore: I have been safe in the belief tori is in the clear :rofl:

Alex only started it at 8 wks corrected.


----------



## Lianne1986

oh no! sorry sandi! i'm sure Tori is gonna be fine! :hugs:

hows both u Littl girls doin?

dani has Reagan had her tonsils out yet?


----------



## AP

We're ok. Tori growing too fast, hubby's doin baby massage tomorrow. Alex has got speech therapy start of aug, and developmental help too.


----------



## Lianne1986

how heavy is she now? tori i mean. 

awww what a fab daddy ur hubby is :)

its great ur gettin help for alex hun. xx


----------



## AP

Tori is 12lb 2oz last week/week before I am lost :wacko:


----------



## Lianne1986

wooo go Tori! 

Jaiden was 14lb last week. :)


----------



## AP

He is amazing, I loved his mirror pic on FB, poser!!


----------



## you&me

We are waiting on the operation date for Reagan's tonsils to be removed, when I had my not so nice stand off with the consultant's stand in locum person he said the wait was 12 weeks, so far it's been about 4?...so should get that date some day soon!!

I will be so glad to see the back of them, for the last 3 months she has been; one week on antibiotics, one week off...we just can't get rid of it completely :nope:


----------



## Lianne1986

i didnt see it sandi, will go and look :)

hopefully it will be soon. would of been good if she cud have, have them out in the summer hols. no time off school then.


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi i completly read tht wrong, i thought u meant ur hubby was amazing and u loved his pic in the mirror :dohh:

thank u hun. he certainly is a poser :)


----------



## AP

:rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

i feel like a right idiot now :dohh:

i always seem to get the wrong end of the stick :rofl:

im sure u think ur DH is amazing tho :winkwink:


----------



## corrie anne

Hey ladies. I havent been in this section a while. I even forgot to add my info to the list(due dec 4th with boy after 5 preterm babies) I am happy to announce that with my other pgs i have stated ptl at 20weeks and so far NOTHING. I am so happy about it. I have not even lost my mucus plug yet like i did with my others around 16-18wks. I am closed,hard and long measuring 3.7cm. I have another cervical length on August 16the and another scan because they have tried twice to see the right side of his heart to see the chamber valves and they still cant see anything so hopefully this will work and he will be deemed healthy!! I am also on the prog injections every week again. I am sorry if i only come here ever so often. I get a little anxious in here not wanting another preterm baby and every time i had one they always told me how lucky i was to be having a girl because girls recover so much better than boys born early. Now that i am having a boy i am terrified.


----------



## Lianne1986

i hope everythng goes well for u hun xx


----------



## dawnmc

hi ladies

how is everyone? Archie is now 7+4 days old, 32+6 corrected, and has had a really good week, and has turned a corner, oxygen req coming down (was 50% on cpap, now in the early 30s) and is being cycled off cpap onto nasal cannula, so early days for that, but seems to be doing well!

He is now 3lb 4 and I have had 2 proper kangaroo cuddles in the last week, which were heavenly :cloud9: - wasn't strong enough before...

latest pics on flickr if you want to check him out..

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626880645993/with/6029813977/

Take care all in this glorious summer weather... ahem :wacko:

xx


----------



## Lianne1986

im glad hes doin well hun. xx


----------



## 25weeker

Sounds like he is doing great, the photo's are lovely. Hopefully not much longer before he is totally of cpap. Glad you got some cuddles as well.

Really enjoying this glorious summer weather :rofl:


----------



## you&me

Archie is a cutie...glad he is doing well and you got proper cuddles.

Hope everyone is okay?


----------



## AP

Archie is gorgeous. The photos bring back so many memories! I'm so glad he's doing so well! i hope you are ok too dawn?


----------



## AP

Hey girls! :wave: 
We're doing fine - today we've got someone viewing the buggy and our new double still hasnt arrived *sigh* I'll get by!

Tori weighed in at 13lb 10oz - she must have piled it on again as her weight was slowing down before!

Still not dealing with the fact she fits stuff Alex was wearing not so long ago. Like a Next jacket Alex wore at 13months. :/ It really does go too fast and we hate that fact!


----------



## Lianne1986

i agree sndi, time is flying. i am havin it the other way around tbh. Jaiden has only just gone into 0-3months clothes. at ths age tyler was in 6-9months even tho he was the preemie. weird huh?

i thought u had a double buggy?

hows ur girls & bump dani?

Jaiden weighs 14lb 13oz now :)


----------



## AP

I do Lianne, but the seats dont recline so thats a dealbreaker for me.

Just discovered I need to register Alex ASAP for nursery for her free places. :dohh: aaaarrrrrrggghhhhhhh no idea what i am doing


----------



## you&me

All good here thanks Lianne, Reagan is away next week on holiday with her Dad...Amber had some development check last week, weighed in at 22lbs and 7ozs!!...she is in 12-18 clothes and has been cruising furniture for just over a month :wacko: scary stuff...and I agree it flies by!

Bump is growing, it feels huge!! Only 14ish more weeks til my section date!!

A friend offered me her P&T's for £150 Sandi, I tirned it down in favour of the Baby JOgger, right decision do you think?


Is Jaiden's Dad smaller build Lianne? That could be the difference?


----------



## AP

For you Danielle defo. The babies will need their naps. I haven't got my baby jogger yet but I imagine it'd be better even if it is side by side


----------



## Lianne1986

i want a double buggy ;)

Jaidens dad is smaller build yes, tylers dad is short and muscly/stocky and chris is tall an thin. it definatly shows :) 

both my boys look very very different but i love them both the same and wouldnt have them any other way :)


----------



## Srrme

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I dropped in here. :flower:

I went to get my cervix measured today, and the technician was nice enough to take a look at the baby, and tell us the gender! We're having another little boy. :cloud9:


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Srrme :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats on team :blue: :)


----------



## AP

Just got my double - i am still a bit apprehensive about the width.... :/


----------



## Lottie86

Congrats on team blue Srrme! :happydance:


Things are 'ok' here just very stressful. Iona is now 3.5wks corrected and still in a hot cot as she can't maintain her temp :nope: At 6am this morning she'd managed to drop to below 35C *in* a hot cot set at 36.9C with lots of blankets but thankfully they've managed to get her temp back up to 36. It's very concerning and we're still not out of the woods with her yet. 

She's had a very traumatic few days which them trying to put a tube down to feed her directly into the second part of her small bowel and bypassing her stomach but they finally managed yesterday after over an hour in radiology doing it under xray so that will stay in place until she is big enough and strong enough for surgery. Poor girl has to have scratch mittens/socks taped onto her hands at all times now, even in the bath (you can imagine how funny it looks in the bath :haha:) as if she pulls it out it's a huge problem as they are so difficult to put in.


----------



## Lottie86

Do the girls like it Sandi?


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: lottie. i dont always reply on ur status' on FB but i do & i do think of u and ur LO's. same goes for u Tasha if u read this xxx


----------



## Wantabean

sorry been awol ladies, dnt have time to think at the moment lol
Lottie-sorry ur having a rough time :hugs: xx
Srrme- congrats on team blue!! 
how is everyone else?

so i ended up having a major panic attack tonight :/ i was driffting off to sleep and suddenly started remembering stuff(that i had deliberatley blocked off lol) from the day Cam was born and went into a blind panic and started freaking out. how on earth do u ladies cope with being pregnant again? i honestly dont think i could go through that again!! im not a strong enough person! please someone tell me how im ment to do this without freaking out.

had booking in appointment on friday (after already going to two appointment where they had no record of me :dohh:) and basically the mw said its very unlikely that i will be getting a cesarean at 37weeks (as every other health care proffessional has said would prob be whats happening) and that i will need to wait untill 34 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! to speak to consultant. im sorry but thats way too late to be seeing him!! so now im not coping with that either! bloody promises that they are gonna keep a closer eye on me this time and they are quite happy to fob me off till 34weeks??!!! does that seem ridiculous to anyone else? cons said last time that there was 'about a 50% chance the next baby will be fine' which means there is a bloody 50% chance it wont be so why the bloody hell are they being so lax about my care? she wouldnt even discuss any further appointments with me!! i am so angry all i can do is cry! which has resulted in me being awake at 3.45am so gonna be no use to cameron in morning. grrrr bloody doctors!!!! 

crikey sorry about rant ladies :blush: no1 round me can even slightly imagine what im going through right now and wen i tried to talk to OH and mum they basically said ill need to wait and see!!! well OH refusses to accept that i might have to just bloody wait and see and hope for the best. he has decided im having section and thats the end of it. xxx


----------



## you&me

Lottie :hugs:

Wantabean, go back to your family GP and explain how much stress and worry it is causing you...they may be able to do something.

I saw a registrar at my last appointment at hospital, and asked if I could book my section...as my consultant had previously said it will definately be a section again...the registrar refused and said wait til 34-36 weeks...I basically said 'no way'...and asked for my consultant to come in, so she did and booked the section there and then and did all of the consent forms :thumbup:

Sandi, I hope all goes well with Alex's appointments today.


----------



## Lianne1986

oooo Dani are we allowed to know the c-section date?


----------



## Wantabean

thank you :) i *should* be having scan this week so i am gonna demand to speak to my consultant. there is no way they can make me wait. i ended up not getting to sleep untill 7am this morning coz i had worked myself into such a state. i cant spend my pregnancy like that. its not fair on the rest of my family either. thank you for replying :) ooooo wen is ur section date? xxxx


----------



## you&me

:haha: I tell you ladies everything, and my family nothing...only my mum knows the date because of having the girls, so please keep it hush hush on FB as we won't be announcing it that day until Allan has picked Reagan up from school and told her.

Baby is hopefully arriving on Monday 21st November...I have the first 8am theatre slot :wacko:

This is all in the hope PET doesn't get me again a few days earlier, I never made my date with Amber...so we shall see, if it happens again they will just deliver as needed.


----------



## Lianne1986

im so excited for u., have u decided on any names yet?


----------



## you&me

He is still the baby with no name :haha: we can't agree!!


----------



## Lianne1986

:rofl: sounds familiar :)


----------



## AP

:rofl: deja vu?? :rofl:

Alex did ok dani. Because she's going to speech groups soon, this interaction may help in other areas too, so they aren't too worried. They are taking her IVH more seriously though, and although her right side isn't as obviously stiffer as it used to be, we've to monitor it as she says it could rear it's head somehow :/ no liking that but to get this far was only a dream 2 years ago.


----------



## corrie anne

Little update on me.(btw i still havent been added to the front page yet) 
I had a cervical length done at 24 weeks and my cervix is still measuring 3.7cm which i am so happy about. I was dilated 1cm at 24wks last pg and am still closed as of right now, i get checked again next wk. Hope everyone is going well.


----------



## hopedance

Hi ladies,
I know I don't keep up to date in here, I just wanted to pop back in with a quick update. 

Turns out I do have pre-eclampsia again, I got diagnosed a few weeks ago at 30+6 - not bad considering Sam was born at 30+5. I'm 32+3 now, and the pre-e is taking hold properly as my BP is climbing steadily, but my consultant is hopeful that we will make it to 34+3 so has booked my c-section for then. Now I'm just counting down the days!!! 

Unfortunately they also think I have gestational diabetes which makes steroids for the lungs much more complicated apparently. So I'm so NOT looking forward to the blood stealing to come and finding out if I do indeed have GD or not. Would love any info anyone has on preterm PET delivery with GD and steroids etc etc!!


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck hun x


----------



## you&me

Goodluck Hopedance :flower:

I have had pre-term delivery by section at 29 weeks due to PET and managed to get 2 steriod shots in beforehand...but not got any experience of the GD!!

Have they got you on Labetalol?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## dawnmc

hi ladies! Archie's out of ITU and now in HDU!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

He's now 4lb 4 and cycling off cpap - managed 8 hours off today on a flow of 0.03 vs 0.1 on Monday!!! he's on around 20-24% when on cpap which is amazing given he was on 50% 3-4 weeks ago... so proud of my wee bubba :wohoo:

here's a pic of me with the kids... 'kids' loving that!!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6070187805/

Dawn x


----------



## Srrme

:hi: Hi everyone! I had my 20 week scan today, everything looked good, and baby was cooperating wonderfully! The gender was confirmed, and there's no doubt he's a boy. :haha: Elias got to see his little brother too, and was quite interested for a little bit before he fussed then fell asleep. :) 

https://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z427/KrystyMoore/Ultrasound-1.jpg


----------



## Lianne1986

well done archie :) both ur kids are gorgeous dawn :D

congrats on team :blue: srrme xx


----------



## hopedance

congrats Dawn :)

yes I am on labetalol, on my third dose increase in about 10 days lol. things seem to be pretty steady now though so I am confident about making it to my c-section date. Only 10 sleeps to go!!


----------



## corrie anne

Archie is a doll Dawn!!! He is so tiny. What is blessing! Both children are darlings. 

I lost my mucus plug over last weekend and i thought for sure i was having cervical changes from the cramps i was feeling. I had an PB appt on tuesday and i am so thrilled that i am still closed. I am only 30% effaced. At this time last pregnany, i was almost 3cm dilated and 60%effaced. I had my GD testing that day too and i failed but not by much. So i go in tomorrow for the 3 hr testing. I am not looking forwards to it but it has to be done. Hope everyone is doing great. After 5 premature babies, i really hope this one makes it to term!!!


----------



## AP

So glad to hear that corrie anne!

*dashes off to tidy up the thread while i have a chance!*


----------



## AP

*Corrie Anne*, when are you due hun? x I cant do the maths - hopeless lol :rofl:
Oh and same for *Srrme*!!!

*Lottie* what exact gestation was Iona when she was born?

Theres a few names that havent updated, but will have given birth by now. I have dropped them off but if you want to update the thread feel free and I'll pop you on the list .


----------



## Lottie86

She was 35+0 and 3lb 5oz


----------



## dawnmc

thanks ladies, and good luck y'all xx


----------



## Srrme

AtomicPink said:


> *Corrie Anne*, when are you due hun? x I cant do the maths - hopeless lol :rofl:
> Oh and same for *Srrme*!!!
> 
> *Lottie* what exact gestation was Iona when she was born?
> 
> Theres a few names that havent updated, but will have given birth by now. I have dropped them off but if you want to update the thread feel free and I'll pop you on the list .

I'm due the 14th of January. :kiss:


----------



## gemini xo

Hi ladies, I'm pregnant with baby no. 2 and have just had a consultant app at hospital due to my son was born 35 + 3 days born 5lb 2oz. I have been referred for my low bmi aswell being 17.4 and that is a risk apparently to the pregnancy. 

Anyway, cut a long story short I've been offered to join the 'OPPTIMUM' study, I'll get a swab done and find out if I'm at high risk or low of going into preterm labour again and if so I'll ve given a tablet with progesterone in can help? Let me know if any have heard from this


----------



## Lianne1986

sandi did u have the opttimum tests?


----------



## Lianne1986

i had 1 at 32 weeks when i lost my mucus plug x


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

My DS was born at 34 +5 due to placenta failure at 32wks I am due on the 7th Dec and really starting to freak out about the chances of another prem, my consultant not helping me at all and I am gonna have to ask for a second opinion as they won't enter a discussion about steroid injections yet? We had such a traumatic time with my son that I really don't want to got through this again, the consultant who wouldn't give me the steroids with my son is the one that I am under again but when everything went wrong last time she was on holiday and he was delivered after 5 days in hospital by emergency c-section by her replacement who was angry that I hadn't received them??

Thanks for listening
Xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

can u not change consultant hun? or even hospital? :hugs: i hope they give u the help u want soon xx

hows everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Starchase

Unfortunately I can't change hospital but praying the consultant through some form of miracle will listen on the 19th September. My last apt I freaked out and broke down as she said what form of birth are you having I said c-section due to last time and she had the cheak to say that will be at 39wks no earlier so see ya in Dec!!!!!! She hadn't even bothered to read my notes I couldn't believe it... gutted,,...

When are you due honey or are you a guessing game too?

Xxx


----------



## AP

gemini xo said:


> Hi ladies, I'm pregnant with baby no. 2 and have just had a consultant app at hospital due to my son was born 35 + 3 days born 5lb 2oz. I have been referred for my low bmi aswell being 17.4 and that is a risk apparently to the pregnancy.
> 
> Anyway, cut a long story short I've been offered to join the 'OPPTIMUM' study, I'll get a swab done and find out if I'm at high risk or low of going into preterm labour again and if so I'll ve given a tablet with progesterone in can help? Let me know if any have heard from this

i did it in my last pregnancy, the trial originates from my hospital. Thing is theres no guarantee it is progesterone - it could be a placebo but its the closest we'll get to getting it!
The swabs are done every few weeks. Not fun but worth it. Remember a negative is more reliable than a positive. and things like sex all affect it!

I had 3/4 positives, from 22 weeks onwards. At first I cried and was frightened but the scans showed baby was going no-where! When I got my 3rd positive i started to think "ahhh...so what!"

Tori came at 40+2!


----------



## AP

gemini and starchase would you like me to put you on our first page? Let me know your due dates x


----------



## Starchase

Yes please honey due date 7th December xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

starchase - im not pregnant any more hun. i had my little boy in february. :thumbup:

altho i kinda wanna be preg again :dohh:


----------



## dawnmc

gemini xo said:


> Hi ladies, I'm pregnant with baby no. 2 and have just had a consultant app at hospital due to my son was born 35 + 3 days born 5lb 2oz. I have been referred for my low bmi aswell being 17.4 and that is a risk apparently to the pregnancy.
> 
> Anyway, cut a long story short I've been offered to join the 'OPPTIMUM' study, I'll get a swab done and find out if I'm at high risk or low of going into preterm labour again and if so I'll ve given a tablet with progesterone in can help? Let me know if any have heard from this

hi there, i was offered this and took it up when my fetal fibronectin test was positive at 22 and 24 weeks. i had the pessary, but don't know if it was progesterone or a placebo... unfortunately, it didn't make any difference to me and I gave birth at 25w this time. Sandi has already replied and her story is quite different... I think my cervix wasn't strong enough...and short at 25mm, think that was a huge factor...

good luck, hope this helps. :flower:


----------



## hopedance

hi all, DS2, Jacob Benjamin was born last week at 34+3 (6th september), weighing 5lbs 13oz. He's just moved from HDU to LDU this afternoon and we are hoping to have him home with us by the end of the week. 

He's just been changed to 3 hourly feeds, alternative bottle/breast and tube feeds. As soon as he can tolerate all bottles and start gaining weight again (he's been losing since going 3 hourly) then he can come home.


----------



## AP

CONGRATULATIONS HOPEDANCE!!!!!!! :happydance: great to hear he's doing so well!!!


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Hopedance...and welcome to the world Jacob :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats hun! :)


----------



## Agiboma

congrats hopedance, glad to hear he will be home soon


----------



## Starchase

Hi Ladies

I just got home from ward yesterday baby diagnosed with IUGR due to restrictive blood flow in the cord. I have CTG today and tomo then further scans on Monday has anyone got any advice or experience of this.

Thanks
Xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

congratulations hopedance, hopefully have your new baby home soon such a great weight too xx

starchase - not sure what help I can be my little one was 3lb 11 at 33+4 weeks and diagnosed with IUGR at birth but I had pre-eclampsia as well he is not a very healthy 2 and a half year old and very tall which compensates well for his weight. Every day baby stays put at this stage helps them to store and lay down fat and you may have regular growth scans they will try and leave baby in your tum for as long is its safe. Hoping you get to go the distance hun. Good luck xx


----------



## Srrme

I'm 23 weeks today. :happydance:

Congratulations on your little one, hopedance!


----------



## AP

Srrme time is flying by!!!! :shock:


----------



## Lottie86

^^^WSS! :shock: Hope everything is going ok xx


----------



## Srrme

AtomicPink said:


> Srrme time is flying by!!!! :shock:

I know, it's crazy! The weeks seem to be going by so fast! 




Lottie86 said:


> ^^^WSS! :shock: Hope everything is going ok xx

Everything has been great so far! I'm getting a _little_ worried because I'm only 5-6 weeks away from when Elias was born, but I'm trying not to stress myself out over it. :dohh:


----------



## you&me

Hey everyone :wave:

Hope you are all keeping okay.


----------



## AP

Dani what's the crack lady! I seen your bump
Pic, I'm just blown away by how fast time has gone with you all!!!

Tori's a chunk, dunno her actual weight, but she's going in 6-9 months clothes :cry: THIS IS NOT *MY* idea of NORMAL :rofl:


----------



## you&me

:rofl: my bump has got huge!!!!!!!!!!!!! This pregnancy seems to be flying by, and has so far *fingers crossed* been problem free...how long that will continue for I don't know!

Alex and Tori look so cute together from their photos! It is weird having a termie and seeing them grow out of clothes that they have only worn once, it still baffles me now :wacko: 

Some days I really question myself, my bond with Reagan seems so so different to the one I have with Amber, is that 'normal'? :cry:


----------



## AP

Yes I presume it is, because I feel the same. I wish I could explain, they are both very different.


----------



## momof2babies

weather you're going to have a second premie depends on why you had a premie in the first place. In my case they're wathing me very closely to see weather I have a problem with my cervix and lo heartrate as both ds and dd had low heartrate and with both my cervix opened prematurely they think that possibly it was just because I got preg with dd right away after having ds all things said talk to your doc and they will most likely watch closely to avoid another premie


----------



## dawnmc

well ladies, sorry i am so rarely on here, but now on the countdown to Saturday when Archie comes home!!! I am rooming in on Thu and Fri and all being well, he comes home on Sat with oxygen fixed at 0.2. 6 days before due date, spookily enough the same as his sister... so excited :dance:

hope you are all good, and lovely to hear of all the growing bumps!! :flower:


----------



## Agiboma

congrats dawn and way to go Archie


----------



## AP

Congrats dawn! That's fab news! I was wondering how you were doing, I was up @ neonatal the other week!

Thank you for your support for the simpsons special care babies btw :cloud9:


----------



## you&me

That is brilliant news Dawn and Archie :happydance:


----------



## Lottie86

That's brilliant news that Archie is coming home!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bumpsmum

well were now 20 weeks and having a boy yeah!!!! Not as disappointed as I thought id be as I was sure it was a girl - I will miss the opportunity to name my little girl Sarah Elizabeth after my gran who sadly passed away last month and were not planning on having anymore BUT...........so far so good growth scans to start at 28 weeks and take it from there xx


----------



## AP

Congrats on your blue bump bumpsmum! I did have a similar reaction tbh but omg, I wouldnt change it for the world now!


----------



## you&me

Congrats on your blue bump :happydance:

Back over to the hospital for me this morning, I managed to talk the doctors into letting me come home at 11pm...the registrar seems to think I need to be in there 3 times a week for monitoring and traces...so after they have sorted things this morning I am asking to see my own consultant...that is just being way too scare mongering, I never even had that level of monitoring with Amber and my BP started going high lower on with her :growlmad:


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Congrats on team blue bumpsmom,.. x

Well I am still in limbo unfortunately,.. I went to the scheduled growth scan on Monday and they decided as the registrar had done it on Frid they would just concentrate on the blood flow through the placenta and cord, I did say to them that the growth scan was not done as a proper scan as the dr was looking for a problem and when he found it he just concentrated on the cord restriction not the growth scan.

Well basically what has happened now is he measured baby head and abdominal circumfrance and that was it!!! No femur no head to rump nothing.. The worst bit is yet to come though.. when I went for the consultant review after the scan she told me she was a healthy good sized baby and everything was fine I ended up breaking down and she then started being straight with me telling me that today she is fine but due to the restrictions she was watching me like a hawk this made me feel better. I go back on Monday for further doppler scan of blood flow and then we will discuss the steroids and they only give them once at my hospital..

Well last night I was still confused by the whole good sized baby comments and healthy, I double checked her notes... I can't believe it the dr on Friday has mucked up her chart he logged her measurements into 27wk column rather than 29 wk column she is not just below the 50 centile she is just on the 5th centile and when I inputted her 20wk scan results she has always been on the 5th centile... unfortunately I don't have the femur nor the full measurement to see if she is ok?

What sort of weight should I expect for a 32wker 5th centile baby?

Xxxx


----------



## embojet

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi :hi:. Feels like I don't get time to come in to this section as much as I'd like anymore. 
To anyone who doesn't know me, Molly wa born at 29 weeks due to severe Preeclampsia. She came home a month befoer her due date so she did really well. She came home on oxygen for about a month or so because se was too stubborn to give it up lol.
I've just had my forst consultant appointment this pregnancy, and when he did the doppler scan, he found nothing on one of my uterine arteries. He has started me on asprine daily, adn will see me again oin four weeks. He made it sound like his is no big deal, but he went on to mention steroids at 26 weeks etc, so I'm a bit worried now. Is is normal for this typre of thing to show up this early in pregnancy if I'm going to get Preeclampsia again? I'm starting to prepare for another preemie.


----------



## you&me

Hey Embojet :wave:

Your story is so very similar to mine...My first was born at 29 weeks due to severe and sudden onset of pre-eclamptic toxemia, no prior notice, all midwive appointments up until my instinct kickedf in that something wasn't right had gone fine, they delivered her by emergency section.

Fast forward 4 and a bit years later and I was pregnant again...under the consultant, who put me on a combination of 75mg aspirin and calcium daily...I had a uterine artery doppler at 24 weeks which is when the best time is picked up to tell if there was any notching on the blood flow that would indicate the chances of PET occuring again...in my case it showed the placenta had a good chance of carrying the pregnancy all the way...my BP did start rising around 26 weeks, they controlled it with Labetalol and kept adjusting the dose etc, I had 4 weekly growth scans...

PET did get me again, but not until 38+5, so they delivered the next morning...hope that helps a little bit, the chances of getting pre-e are always present in subsequent pregnancies, BUT it can happen much later on :thumbup:


----------



## Srrme

I had 2 appointments this week, one with my normal OB and another with my high risk OB. Everything looks good, including my cervix. :D I'm getting a fFN test at 26 weeks though. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## AP

oh god yeah, ive had them with Tori every 2 weeks from 22 weeks, take them with a pinch of salt. i had loads of positives and none of them came to anything. They normally get followed up with a cervical length scan.

Negatives are reliable though. ;)

They are generally only available through trials here because they arent that fab. But anythings worth it as you know!


----------



## Srrme

AtomicPink said:


> oh god yeah, ive had them with Tori every 2 weeks from 22 weeks, take them with a pinch of salt. i had loads of positives and none of them came to anything. They normally get followed up with a cervical length scan.
> 
> Negatives are reliable though. ;)
> 
> They are generally only available through trials here because they arent that fab. But anythings worth it as you know!

Oh okay! I have bi-weekly cervical length scans. 

What's the test like? Is it similar to a pap smear? :wacko:


----------



## AP

Yup, im afraid its just like that ;) They take a swab (dont worry its not intrusive and wont set u off or anything!) It gets put in a lil machine, and in about half hour/hour can tell you if if its positive or negative.


----------



## Lianne1986

whats a pap smear?


----------



## AP

It's a smear test here hunny xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

i have never had one - they say i cant until im 25 :shrug:


----------



## AP

Ah, see im in Scotland, we can have em from 21 I think. Although I defiantly have had one before 21!!?? Can't remember why...


----------



## bumpsmum

Embojet

Sounds like they are just airing on the side of caution due to the severity of your PreE. I see the midwife next week at 22 weeksw then nothing til 28 weeks :shrug: when consultant wants to start growth scans. No medication or anything yet and only BP checked at midwife which I was surprised by I expectedregular visit to msternity unit already but I guess thats a good thing. I had to finish work at 30 weeks as I was so ill and had intended working on this time but hubby has a new job and am thinking of winding work down to 30 weeks (also im struggling for sitters as hubby now working away :blush:) xx


----------



## embojet

bumpsmum said:


> Embojet
> 
> Sounds like they are just airing on the side of caution due to the severity of your PreE. I see the midwife next week at 22 weeksw then nothing til 28 weeks :shrug: when consultant wants to start growth scans. No medication or anything yet and only BP checked at midwife which I was surprised by I expectedregular visit to msternity unit already but I guess thats a good thing. I had to finish work at 30 weeks as I was so ill and had intended working on this time but hubby has a new job and am thinking of winding work down to 30 weeks (also im struggling for sitters as hubby now working away :blush:) xx

Thanks, I've stopped worrying so much now. Like you say, think they are just airing on the side of caution. Glad things are going well for you xx


----------



## toothfairyx

Srrme said:


> I had 2 appointments this week, one with my normal OB and another with my high risk OB. Everything looks good, including my cervix. :D I'm getting a fFN test at 26 weeks though. Has anyone else had this?

Hey guys just thought I'd check in here :)
I chatted with my consultant last week about this - I'm not having anymore cerivx scans due to it being 42-44ms each time I've been scanned which means def not incompetent yey and he doesn't scan past 24 weeks for that if there isn't a problem detected before. If it's short/incompetent it will show up before 24 weeks he reckons. I'm also not doing the fFN as I've had a look at the info out there and I'm not convinced it's of any real use other than to stress you out for 2 weeks if you get a positive! Totally interested to read AtomicPink's thoughts there with the positives and negatives so thanks hunny x

All in all he reckons 10-15% chance of a repeat performance this time, which I think are pretty good odds. 

Jamie has basically been discharged today which is fab :)


----------



## AP

In all honesty I done the ffn for two reasons

- to help towards the trial
- to ease my mind and fill the gaps in between consultant and midwife appointments. It was reassuring that I was having more care. Even if I was on knife edge every two weeks. The negatives were wonderful feelings though.

I am unsure why ffn tests are used otherwise tbh as they are that hit/miss


----------



## toothfairyx

I think one reason it is used at the moment is collecting data for the trials? 
Did you do anything different those weeks you got a positive?
I'm getting a bag together just in case I need to go in early this time but generally trying to keep my stress levels down this pregnancy.


----------



## AP

In the weeks I got a positive one was probably down to sex. I think the first one. So we started a 1 week sex ban each time a ffn was coming up :rofl: yup, sex makes a positive!

I feel rather weird talking about that.... :rofl:

Apart from that I did absolutly nothing different. Physically I couldnt because I had little miss Alex running me ragged. So I just had to get on with things. Unless OH was off, I never ever had any help.


----------



## toothfairyx

I guess it's cos sex jiggles everything round so the stuff it's measuring is a bit looser! lol!!
That's interesting though - cos if getting a positive doesn't mean anything changes, I'd rather be prepared anyway iyswim? I'm finding this baby tons more comfy to carry even at this stage than Jamie who was kicking and stamping on my cervix and bladder from around 18 weeks and after all the tests probably the reason he was early was a simple as that I've been told!


----------



## AP

It's actually the semen that makes it positive ;) niiiiice


----------



## dolly1989

hiya can i join u all pls my preemie mason ds2 isnt with me no more he sadley grew his wings on the 13th of july last yr at 6 weeks old he was born at 33+5 on th 1st of june 3lb4oz and im now 27+5 with dd2 would love some support xxxx


----------



## AP

Hi dolly!!!

When is your due date? 

Hoping your rainbow baby goes to term! Mason will be looking out for you!

Sandi xxxxx


----------



## dolly1989

thankyou i hope so but i realy feel im not gonna make it to term iv already had a scare at 25 weeks were i was getting strong pains and had my show they found i had a lil bit of a water infection wich was cousing it but luckely when they scanned me i wasnt dilating an my cervix was fine (realy dont trust that though) but the ladies scanning me asked if i was getting regular scans becouse of my last pregnancy i said no becouse verythink was fine at my 20week scan then they said well u are gonna need regular growth scans from now on as she is measuring small i then went bk to the ward i was staying on waited the rest of the day for the doctor to come see me she was busy on labour ward when i did see her she was like your cervix was fine on scan wich i already new an that i could go home wich i was glad about but then i was like what about her size she's small dont i need another a scan the doctor just brushed it off an was like iv told the mw to book you for antinatel apointment in 4 weeks an left it was only when i went home an had my notes with me i looked at the scan report an saw that her efw was 3rd centile the lowest thats lower than i remember masons being and they was gonna induce me with him well that was a few weeks ago and im worried sick about her weight all that keeps popping in my mind is iugr an how that needs to be monitered carfully iv got an apointment with my mw but its not till wednesday once she see's the scan report i no she will get me booked for another scan asap but still cant help but worrie im lucky that this lil one is an active baby and im always getting lots of kicks but still keep getting pains :( she is so low down and atm iv got a chest infection so every time i cough im getting very sharp pains down there and every sice my show its like iv got a cold down there sorry about tmi so i no your mucas plug can replenish but its coming strait bk out xx


----------



## dolly1989

sorry forgot to say im due december 26th boxing day x


----------



## you&me

Hi dolly :wave:

I hope everyone is keeping okay?


----------



## dolly1989

hiya you&me im gd thanks how are u? im 28 weeks today :) since my scare at 25 weeks every extra week i get exited lol got a chest infection atm though and its driving me mad iv got iu so each cough triggers of the pains so i end up having them most of the time plus she is so low that i get a sharp pain down there every time i cough but im ok with pain and although i worrie i no if its labour ill no as i did with my last hows your pregnancy going? xx


----------



## bumpsmum

eveneing all just passing through.

Welcome dolly hope you have a LONG and healthy pregnancy. 

I have 22 week check tomo with midwife then nothing til 28 weeks which im a bit concerned about, might ask if midwife can slot me in in even 4 weeks for extra peace of mind. Had a bit of pain in right rib area, last time they told me it was just baby's feet digging in my ribs but this bub is very low down no where near ribs and know that pain is something to watch out for with pre-eclampsia and HELLP syndrome.

Have been really brethless so hoping its just lungs getting squished into my ribs rather than anything more sinister will def mention tomo tho xx


----------



## AP

good luck with ur check hunny! xxxx


----------



## Nimoo

Hello everyone i thought its about time i join you guys instead of lurking around
Soo abit of history only brief, with my ds i went into labour without my waters breaking or anything just strong contractions so i went into hospital and during my first night they put me on a hormone drip to try and slow the labour down and gave me two steroid shots ouch but soo worth it and was ready to send me home the next day cos they thought everything had stopped but little did they know he would arrive the next day at 11.05pm at bang on 34weeks, we had to stay in hosp for four weeks,
Soo here i am again with my 2nd bubs on the way hoping it doesnt arrive early, i dont know if i will have any special care or anything but will find out at my 20week scan, just thought id give you some info so you know who this lurker is :hugs: good luck to you all xxx


----------



## AP

Hi nimoo- I can add you to the first page if you let me know your due date. Once on the laptop ;)


----------



## Nimoo

Hey and thanks atomicpink my edd is 6th march :D


----------



## AP

Thank you hunny! Will update everyone's due dates when I catch a min xxx hope everyones doing ok!!


----------



## vicky84

Hey, desperatly wanting another baby here, its gonna be in the next year but im kinda putting off abit , last baby now 12.5 month was born at 28 + 2. first baby born at term, TERRIFIED of it happening again!!!


----------



## AP

Hey Vicky! Give yourself time to be ready :hugs: a few of us have managed (including myself) so it is possible. We'll all be right behind u anyway!


----------



## vicky84

My original plan was wait until Emily was 2.... i know i wont get that far, i have applied for University so now the plan is look at the applications, if i get accepted i will prob defer for 12 months and have a baby first.... otherwise ill spend my first year waiting fr the year end to have another and worrying about the what ifs


----------



## Nimoo

hey everyone had my 20 week scan today everything was fine and baby looks nice and healthy but very shy but in the end found out we are team :pink: i am soo happy and lucky then went to see the consultant about my previous preemie and said that they are just going to leave me and see how everything goes because there was nothing wrong with my cervix or womb or to do with how i dilated last time and it was just because my body felt it was time, as i went into labour just like every other full term baby would, so they said obviously if it happens again to get straight down to hosp to get steriod shots and everything else done asap! and that i should expect that it MIGHT happen again cos it did last time soo it looks like im just going to have to go with the flow and booked me to be seen again at 36weeks 
(hope that made some sort of sense)

hows everyone else doing? :D


----------



## pink23

Hi all, thought Id pop in. Caleb was born at 36w + 4 and now im pg again. I didnt realise until last wednesday that I had moderate pre eclampsia with him. I know I get frequent urine in my wee and my bp varies. 
Im thinking I will have to be carefull this time also. Hoping I can go to 38 weeks at least due to being diabetic xx


----------



## Lottie86

Hope all goes well for you Pink. If you let the lovely AtomicPink know your due date she'll add you onto page 1 :)


----------



## AP

^what the lovely lottie said, and congrats!


----------



## bumpsmum

just passing through and pleased to say I have nothing to report lol no news is great news in a high risk pregnancy eh?

Very tired, no EXHAUSTED but running around after a toddler doesnt help but so far no swelling, no upper gastric pain or anything to indicate the PRE-E starting again. Only another 3 weeks til I get to see my wee fella again when I get my first growth scan - just hoping my trips to the maternity unit as less frequent than last time - god knows how you other ladies managed/manage it! xx

ps.welcome Pink another pre-e sufferer we can compare notes :dohh: xx


----------



## pink23

my edd is june 13 2012 but will be a week or 2 before as Im diabetic. x


----------



## Srrme

Thought I would pop in to give a small update. :)

I'm no longer having bi-weekly cervix length checks. My cervix was "borderline" 4 weeks measuring around 3.01 centimeters, but did not show any change this past Friday during my last appointment, and the Peri said it looked good. 

However, my little man is measuring small. Boo. He's in the 20th percentile, and weighed approximately 2 pounds and 1 ounce. They're not worried though, since he's not below the 10th percentile, and the placenta and blood flow looked good, but they're going to check him again at 30 weeks. 

Today is the gestation that I went into labor with Elias, but so far so good with this little guy. Hoping to keep it up. :D


----------



## AP

You're doing fab Srmme! I dont think his weight is too much to be worried about either though but im glad they will monitor you! xxx


----------



## you&me

Hope everyone is well?

No news from me :coffee:


----------



## pink23

i cant believe how quick that has gone you&me, i remember seeing the ticker and now look at it xx


----------



## you&me

I know Pink :wacko: I just caught sight of the ticker too and had complete panic!!

My BP is being kept stable by the labetalol, still on a lowish dose, so looks like I may just avoid Pre-e this time around and actually make my elective section date!!


----------



## Srrme

My OB didn't like the fact that my cervix measured 26 mm last time, and gave me another fFN test which was negative. :thumbup:


----------



## bumpsmum

wel............l I had to schedule a midwife appointment today (not due to be seen for another fortnight) the dreaded swelling has started to set in, mostly my face and hands, im in agony during the night and first thing in the morning with pins and needles in my hands so have been referred to physio for Carpel Tunnel.

Luckily my protein was clear, and got a good strong heartbeat, my BP was raised slightly compared to other checks although so far still in the normal range at 122/82. Strange thing was when midwife used cuff on my right arm (really painful arm/hand) it was 132/84 must be the swelling :shrug:

Anyhoo she was happy to leave things til I see the consultant at 28 weeks but stressed he do the U&E's bloods as my BP was fine up until day before Matthew was born but my Eurate (liver enzymes) were through the roof.................

A little worrying that things are starting earlier this time but at least Ill be monitored more, gonna take rest of week off sick and try and rest and not worry about it, look like mr staypuff from ghostbusters so doubt id be venturing far anyway :dohh: xx


----------



## you&me

I hope it doesn't turn into pre-e bumpsmum, or if it does it holds out til much longer like mine did second time around, I developed PIH but the pre-e didn't get me til a week before due date, so fingers crossed...do they have you on aspirin and calcium?


----------



## bumpsmum

thanks hun, nope im not on a single thing which I find strange tbh I was only offered the Labetalol last time when my BP hit the roof and got the steroid shots and was on them for 6 weeks after birth xx


----------



## you&me

Maybe your hospitals work differently in Scotland?...but by the NICE guidelines our hospitals go on the policy of anyone with history of pre-eclampsia should be treated from 12 weeks until delivery with a minimum of aspirin, my consultant also gives me the calcium, although no research has shown the calcium to be successful as of yet in prevention.


----------



## felicitycp

Hi,

I am Felicity. I am 9 weeks and feeling really good, apart from I am unable to sleep pretty much at all.

I had my LO at 31 weeks in my last pregnancy, lucky because he wouldn't have gone to full term x


----------



## pink23

hi all, had scan today and beanie is doing fine, unless anything changes i will be planned in for a c-section at 38 weeks xx


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys :) :) hope u and ure lil ones are all good :thumbup: i was just wondering how long after ure prems did u ttc again or fall pregnant my lil 1 was born at 30 weeks and he is 4 months old 2 months corrected and im sooooo broody already xxxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

glad scan went well pink and looking good for a section at 38 weeks xx

I wanted another baby rightaway but mental health issues kicked in and had to be dealth with first. We did leave things to 'fate' for almost a year tho before we decided to go for it seriously and caught on the the first month - just sheer luck really.

Only thing Id say is depending on your previous birth if you have had a section they recommend a full year recovery between births but by time you go tpreg etc should be ok :thumbup: good luck!

Well.....................I feel like SH*T today, totally knackered stayed in and did nothing for 4 days and mananged a light stroll round town yest and a pub meal (alcohol free ob) and feel like I have just ran a marathon!!! Going back to work tomo will see if I last a full week lol not due to be seen by anyone til 15th but if my face or hands swell anymore or headaches persist despite paracetamol ill be going in sooner. Seriously thought id have more monitoring or medicated in some form by now its quite worrying. Have even started to put bits and bobs together for my hospital bag in case im admitted anytime soon! fx I dont. I have my head wrapped around the possibility of another early baby BUT NOT THIS EARLY!! I really feel for those of you who have had such early babys xx


----------



## Srrme

I'm almost 31 weeks. :happydance: Baby is measuring small still, and I have to have NST weekly though. :(


----------



## you&me

Our little boy didn't want to wait around for his elective section date (21st Nov...due date 27th) and was delivered by emergency section on Tuesday 8th November 2011 at 16:29 due to Pre-eclamptic Toxemia at 37weeks +1 day after an eventful night spent on the high dependency unit...weighing 7lbs 15.5ozs...we both came home thursday evening, he is feeding well and just perfect!!

Mitchell Allan Coates (aka Mitch)
 



Attached Files:







Mitch.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats dani. glad ur all ok. u did well to get to term :D


----------



## bumpsmum

Congrats he is just so gorgeous well done on getting so far xx


----------



## Lottie86

Congratulations again! Mitch is just gorgeous, what do the girls think of him?

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## hawalkden

:wave:

I was due on the 10th December but my yellow bump arrived early on 5th November and turned out to be a blue bump. 

Isaac Ivor didn't want to miss out on the Bonfire Celebrations :). 

He weighed 6lb 14 :). Fair big baby for him being 5 weeks early. 

He's still in NICU was sent straight down for breathing problems and then got jaundice due to the forceps marks. He just needs to finish suckling a full bottle and then the feeding tube will be taken away :).
 



Attached Files:







November 048.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AP

Congrats hawalkden. I hope he does well with bottles! You might want to put your post in the VIP thread though- this is for ladies who are pregnant after a preemie xx


----------



## AP

Congrats Dani!!! Mitch is gorgeous!!! 
Just wondering after a recent discussion - is he being classed as premature? Some girls have mentioned their 37+1 babies as preemies this week :dohh:


----------



## bumpsmum

Aww congrats Isaac is a wee cutie

Well we had to do our first in scheduled trip to labour ward as one side of my face was very swollen and numb and just felt like poop still do! all checks were ok except blood work my eurate levels were 0.33 high end of noah is 0.35 so sadly it's on the inevitable increase I'm due to see consultant on tue so they were happy to discharge me til then.

THink that is me officially off work I can self cert one more week so may as well take it xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Oh and my hands are massive and sore hence all the spelling mistakes x


----------



## you&me

:wacko: Term is 37 weeks???? I get so cross when people refer to 37 weekers as preemies, they aren't!! If Mitch had of been a preemie I very much doubt I would have walked out of the hospital with him the same day I was discharged...I would never class a 37 weeker who other than jaundice from being a teeny bit earlier is perfectly fine in the same catagory as a premature baby with serious health issues and battling every day. :cry: Bloody attention seekers I reckon!!

Heya Lottie :wave: glad Iona is recovering well after her needed surgery...how are you?

The girls love Mitch, Reagan keeps telling him she loves him, and Amber goes between kissing his head to pulling herself up using his moses basket...with him in it and yelling 'babyyyyyyyyyy' in his face!! :haha:


----------



## AP

I just wondered y'know? Apparently docs are using that terminology sometimes :shock: If Tori was 37 weeks and they said that I'd prob blow my nut :rofl:

I love love LOVE his name


----------



## Lianne1986

37 weeks is term. it annoys me too. jaiden was 37+3 n ppl have said oh hes premature then. eeerrrr no.


----------



## AP

The terminology is there for a reason ykwim? Thats not to say termies don't have issues but saying they r prem kinda undermines what we have to go through. :shrug:

Sorry to derail Dani I just wondered xx


----------



## Lianne1986

my mw said to me if u go on hospital and u want a waterbirth and ur 36+6 she wont allow u to go in the pool but if its one day later they let u. 

they have to have a cut off point sumwhere dont they?


----------



## Agiboma

@ youandme im hardly on here these days, but congrats on Mitch


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, you&me! Mitch is beautiful.


----------



## Nimoo

congratulations you&me hes soo beautiful :hugs:


----------



## bumpsmum

hows wee Mitch getting on? more pics pweese :flower: xx


----------



## you&me

Mitch is doing good :flower: thanks for asking...although we are due the Health Visitor any second now, so will upload pictures...she is saying as he is still a bit jaundice and today is day 14 she might refer him to the peads at hospital for a blood test....apparently because he was born at 37, and by c-section, and is breastfed...all those things supposedly stack against him in the jaundice moving quickly (her words) :cry:


----------



## Lianne1986

how did u get on hun?


----------



## you&me

Hey Lianne, how are you?

I told her I didn't want to take him in for a blood test :haha: I believe the jaundice is passing and is much better than it was...so she said she would ring the paediatrician...he has allowed us another week on 'yellow watch' (as they call it) for it to pass completely, if there are still signs of it then we will have to go over...he is gaining weight however, feeding well, alert and his bowel movements don't indicate an underlying liver problem, so am thinking it will go away completely within this next week...fingers crossed!!


----------



## bumpsmum

Glad to hear he is coming on a treat u know your baby best and I'm sure it will settle Matthew was still on 'yellow watch' at 5 weeks and was fine

Well growth scan for us went well baby appears to be on target at 29 weeks roughly 2lb 7 woo hoo however elevated BP and ++ in my urine earned me a stint in daycare for my sins. Now under weekly monitoring registrar said if my BP raised above 96 (diastolic bottom no) they may introduce aspirin or labetalol it was 91 today and urate levels borderline so feel like its just a matter of time now! AND this is the 2nd app I never seen my own consultant what's the point of having a named person if u need to go thru everything all over again each app grrr rant over lol x


----------



## Lianne1986

im good thanks dani. im glad hes ok hun. im sure it will pass. sometimes they look yellow, i remember takin jaiden out when he was 3 days old and under certain lights he looked very very yellow. but he was fine!

i hope everyone else is ok. 

dawn is ur LO home now?


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies...it's been ages! You&me...CONGRATS...Im so sorry it's so late!!!! 

I haven't been on here in ages!

I hope you are all well!!

Happy Holidays and Happy New Years in case I am not back again for months! :hugs:


----------



## Srrme

Update!

I've made it to 34 weeks! :happydance: I didn't expect to make it this far. It's 5 weeks longer than I went with Elias! :) 

I had a growth scan yesterday, and he's now in the 36th percentile, and weighs approximately 4 pounds 6 ounces. He's now considered "average" instead of "small" which I am very happy about. Everything seems to be going well, except for the fact the little booger is breech. If he's still breech in 2 weeks, the Doctor is going to try to turn him, if that's unsuccessful I might have to have a C-Section. :cry:


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats on gettin to 34 weeks hun.

i hope he turns for u xx


----------



## dawnmc

hello ladies and merry christmas!!!:flower:

sorry haven't posted for far too long, been in the twilight zone of sleep deprivation as Archie has been home for 11 weeks now :happydance:

he is doing great, now off oxygen during the day, just on at night, is 11lb 7 and is still being breastfed, which I'm so chuffed about!!! we are loving having him home, and he has just started smiling, cooing and having a chat with us...

so lovely to read all of your updates, congrats to all those who have had their lo, and best wishes to all those still waiting!

here is a couple of recent pics of the wee man...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6495191203/in/photostream

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6495183757/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6432784457/in/photostream/

take care all, and have a fab festive season.

Love Dawn xx


----------



## Srrme

I made it to 35 weeks before Fenix decided to arrive.


----------



## Lianne1986

both ur kids are gorgeous dawn - merry christmas :)

srme - congratulations on the birth of Fenix xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Well we got as far as 30+4 and Daniel was born on 1st dec weighing 3lb 6 he was ventilated for a few days but a combo of CPAP and vapotherm which he came off altogether today, hopefully for good this time he is almost back at his birth weight and just a wee treasure x


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Srrme on the birth of Fenix :flower:

Congratulations Bumpsmum on the birth of Daniel :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats bumpsmum xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Hello:xmas3: i'm new to this thread.
I have 2 girls (13 and 8) who were full term and Elliot - nearly 4, born at 35 weeks, Alexander - 2, born at 34 weeks. My 5th child, Edward, was born at 32 weeks on August 6th this year. We lost him aged 4 weeks 5 days - still waiting for final pm results in March but expect a verdict of SIDS. (cot death)
Since Edward died we've been TTC again and am now 6 weeks pregnant. Still very early!! As my babies seem to be getting more and more prem, i'm really scared about what may happen this time round:shrug:


----------



## pink23

Sending hugs Nicola I'm sure beanie is snuggling in and that the hospital will keep a close eye on you x x


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Pink, I have a scan on Thursday so FX all will be well. Will update when i'm back!!


----------



## Agiboma

@ bumpsmom cograts in daniel
@nikola sorry for your loss


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Agiboma. Wow!! congratulations on the weight loss, pretty impressive!


----------



## Srrme

Thanks, ladies! Fenix came home on the 30th of December and is doing fabulous. Big brother is a bit jealous, but I'm glad to have both of my boys home!!


----------



## Lianne1986

yay for him coming home hun.

i love ur avatar xx


----------



## Lottie86

Congratulations on him coming home, fantastic to have started the New Year off all together at home :D


----------



## pink23

Yey for coming home x x


----------



## cherry22

Hi ladies, Im soo glad i found this thread!! 

Heres a little bit about my DS, I was admitted to hospital at 35+5 days for high blood pressure and was put on meds for it which within a day had started to lower it. They kept me in for observation but my little man decided to arrive 4 days later, I naturally went into labour and he was born at 36+2 weighing 8lbs 6oz so he was a bruiser.
He then spent the next 10 days in specail care due to jaudice they thought at first he would need a blood trandsfusion but luckly it wasnt needed but they had him hooked up to drips and tried to give him 2 lumber puntures which were completly horrific!
After all that we were given mixed reasons as to why it happend, origonally we were told that my blood type (res neg) DIDNT have enything to do with it (it was just because he was early!) but at my sons 6 month check a different doc said it was most proberly due to my blood type even though i had my injections and was clear for antibodies!!

So im now 14 weeks pg with number2 and im terrified the same thing is going to happen again!
The midwives have no help with my questions, i just want to know whats the likely hood of it happening again (the pre-term labour!)?
And is this next baby going to get ill like my son did!!

xx


----------



## bumpsmum

So glad wee fenix got home to see in the new year with x

Daniel doing amazing it's day 34 for us and Daniel has been in a cot for over week his ng tube came away for good this morning he is still on 3 hourly feeding but hoping to move to 4 soon and get quantity up he has just piled the weight on and now roughly 4lb 7 and no longer needs the fortifier in his em. Today was the first anyone mentioned discharge so I think as soon as he gets feeding down to a fine art. His nurse said today that rooming in may not be needed in our case as we had been there and done it with Matthew plus they don't have a bed just now so hoping that speeds up the process.

I'm more than a little worried about his breathing etc when he comes home as he was on and off ventilator and oxygen and as thinking about getting the angle care sensor monitor for added peace of mind as hubby will be working away all week, has anyone tried these? Xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Cherry, this is my second early baby due to pre eclampsia I was assured that it's less common in a second pregnancy and if my BP did start causing trouble it would be later in pregnancy and would be mild - total opposite I was 'critical' but I have kidney damage that they now think is the main reason I was so unwell. 

You did well to get to36 weeks with your son and considering his gestation he did really well. I think it always look very drastic seeing a "bigger" baby in special care as you'd expect to find wee teeny ones in incubators and cots hooked to Iv etc but they really are in the best hands, the nursing staff are miricale workers

You will find when you get to roughly 24 weeks Midwifes will step up your monitoring and you will have regular bp checks. I can't speak for early labour as I was emergency c section with both boys but sounds like your wee man knew it was time to come and you still managed to experience labour. Wishing you a long and healthy pregnancy congratulations.


----------



## pink23

Hi all just wondered if any of you have been put on asprin? I was given it today and not told why xx 
My monthly appintments have gone to fortnightly and the bp is starting to rise lets hope it gets sorted xx


----------



## AP

I think it prevents high blood pressure hun?


----------



## Tasha

They usually use it if you have had placenta issues and/or pre-eclampsia previously. I have had both and am on 150mg a day, they do tend to start it around six weeks though. The reason that they use if for pre-eclampsia is that pre-eclampsia is a placental issue too (just in a different form) and so sometimes aspirin can help to prevent a reoccurance :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Or a clotting disorder, previous DVT etc :flower:


----------



## bumpsmum

Yeah Daniel is coming home today - day 39 x


----------



## Lianne1986

aww thts great news :)


----------



## Lottie86

Excellent news :D


----------



## Linzix

My partner and I are thinking of trying for another baby, but I'm so scared. I feel I could cry all the time at the thought of the anxiety of it all. I worry that I'll worry too much when pregnant and that will bring on an early labour. No one knows what caused my last premature birth. How do you get past that? I'm desperate for another baby but so nervous about it.


----------



## nicola ttc

Linzix said:


> My partner and I are thinking of trying for another baby, but I'm so scared. I feel I could cry all the time at the thought of the anxiety of it all. I worry that I'll worry too much when pregnant and that will bring on an early labour. No one knows what caused my last premature birth. How do you get past that? I'm desperate for another baby but so nervous about it.

Hi Linzi, How prem was your last baby? My sons have been born at 35, 34 and 32 weeks so getting earlier and earlier. I'm completely terrified of how early this one will be too. It's hard when you have no reason for a prem birth because there's nothing you can do to definitely prevent it happening again. I'm sure the hospital would keep a really close eye on you if you did get pregnant again, which is a bit of reassurance. I wish you lots of luck in ttc and the journey beyond!!:flower:


----------



## Linzix

30 weeks. Waters went a few weeks before that though :-(


----------



## massoma8489

hi i deliverded my baby jauary 1 2012


----------



## Nimoo

Hi im just wondering if anyone could help, since friday i had been getting achey pain in my back which has thankfully gone away but last night i got up of the chair and felt a glob drop into my knickers so went to the loo to check and it was like clear stringey snot,later when i went to the loo i wiped and it was there again and same again this morning but only a little, so my question is do you think this could be my mucus plug? Just getting abit paranoid since i had ds at 34 and tomoz ill be 34 weeks, and how early before labour can you loose it?

Sorry for the rambeling and i hope it makes sense :flower:


----------



## AP

Nimoo it can re-generate too, but I think at this stage it is quite normal to lose it, or bits of it xxxx 

Well done on getting this far lovely!


----------



## Nimoo

Atomicpink thanks for the reply, ive been reading through all my books and it says exactly what you said,
I know im staying really positive on getting term but any little thing makes my brain go on overdrive:shrug:


----------



## felicitycp

Hi girls,

Didn't know where to post this, but think this may be the best place.

I had my lil boy at 31 weeks after my waters broke and he was in distress, apparently I was having contractions.

I am 22+2 today, I have huge pressure in my lower abdomen. I am not sure what it is and don't want to worry for no reason. Should I contact someone on Monday if it is still there.


----------



## Lianne1986

only just seen this. i would get checked hun. xx


----------



## Snugggs

Hello Ladies **waves** .... When i was first pregnant i had my name added to the first post, but stopped using BnB out of sheer paranoia (sp) for the types of 'worried' posts in 1st tri. I came back once i had my baby and thought i'd update you.

I managed to get to 35+6 with text book health. But Max had static growth and i had leaked my fluids with not much remaining. He was starting to get unhappy so they decided to deliver him. Yet again i had another failed spinal and ended up with a GA :( ... but, it was the best decision to bring him early imo.

He was born 29/12/11 weighing in at 4lb 6oz

Love to you all xx


----------



## Lianne1986

congratulations on the birth of max xxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

congrats max is a wee cutie xx


----------



## Snugggs

Thank you both so much :)... He's an angel xxx


----------



## AP

Congratulations!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Lottie86

Congratulations on the arrival of Max :D


----------



## Nicole R.

Hello ladies!! My son who is 13 months old, was born at 29 weeks at 3lbs 8 oz and spent 63 days in nicu. He is perfectly healthy and beautiful! I am now 33 weeks pregnant with another boy, due date is March 25th, but I have a scheduled c section due to Obstetric Cholestasis. Hope everyone is having a h&h pregnancy!!


----------



## Nicole R.

Sorry forgot to say, scheduled c section on March 5th lol


----------



## ttcbbyno3

Im trying for another baby afer having my last one at 25wks gestation weighing 1lb 2oy but is healthy know aged 18mnths. I knw this isnt the forum for ttc but would really appriciate some support from mums who have also been through what I have been through x


----------



## AP

Hey there

I can't say I TTC tori, she was a surprise but we were planning to . I was also going to get advise from the doc about what we would do should I become pregnant again.

You could contact the OPPTIMUM trial (I think I put a link on the first page). The lady when did the trial with me was keen to speak to those thinking about TTC again too. I can get an email address if I dig out paperwork for you x


----------



## nicola ttc

Hello:hi:
I'm Nicola. I've had 3 preemies. 
Elliot was born at 35 weeks by emcs due to placental abrubtion.
Alexander was born at 34 weeks by emcs due to fetal distress. Alex was born blue with the cord wrapped around his neck. If i'd attempted natural delivery he'd not be here right now!
Edward was born at 32 weeks by emcs due to suspected scar rupture and fetal distress. 
All the boys were in nicu, They all needed to learn to feed, Alex developed an infection and Edward had a pneumothorax. Sadly, we lost Edward to SIDS after being home with him for 2 weeks. :cry:
I'm now nearly 17 weeks pregnant again. Am having 3 weekly scans to check cervix - even though i'm pretty sure that wasn't the problem with any of my preemies!!
The consultant seems pretty sure this one will be a preemie too, i'm just hoping i can keep him/her cooking as long as possible!


----------



## Agiboma

:haha:blowing off the dust off the thread, hope we can start chatting again and pick up where the last group left off:thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Agiboma :)


----------



## Agiboma

thank you tasha


----------



## Tasha

How are you feeling? Nervous? Did they decide on a care plan for you before?


----------



## AP

Thanks for the bump up Agiboma x


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Abigoma :flower:


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations again, Abigoma. :D


----------



## Agiboma

Thanks all
@tasha to be honest, when i first found out i was awake for a few nights in complete fear and terror. I relived the day i gave birth to Michael and the NICU expereince kept flashing in my mind. Talk about a flashback OMG. Im gaining courage day by day, tyring to be optimistic that it will be different this time.
I am somewhat detached to this baby idk why? I hope this feeling changes in the near future. My care plan is to see my perirntologist (spelling) once i return to Canada in the next few weeks. Im in Africa right now with DH we have many businesses over here and i just opened a clinic so its hard to pack up a leave on a whim. Once i do return i am suppose to have a Abdominal cerclage placed because the tvc failed X 2 in the last pregnancy. Also hoping pre eclamsia and gestational diabetes stay away also. Looks like i am hoping for a miracle, but hey they do happen:winkwink:.


----------



## dizz

I'm 5 and a bit weeks gone (not counting chickens here - I've got a history of early miscarriages around the 6 1/2 week mark - I'll be scanned through first trimester from about 8 weeks as the consultant's on holidays before then), with a 4 month old 33 weeker (if the clocks hadn't gone back that weekend she'd have been a 34 weeker), had a horrific hospital stay (particularly in transitional care after NICU)... and am understandably terrified - heck, I'm still having counselling to get over it now.

Doesn't help they've taken me off my anxiety meds (one of the biggest things I was having nightmares about was social services - the neo-natal staff had called them on me because I was fricken terrified, been denied pain relief and was trying to stop them causing long-term damage to my SPD - SS concluded no case to answer but I'm always going to remain "known" to them and therefore I'm terrified they'll turn around and come for us one day) and won't prescribe alternatives unless I go back to the hospital it all happened in - which, when I had to go for a physio checkup at the "congratulations you got a mahoosive tear" clinic (quite an achievement for a baby so small to make such a mess lol), I had weeks and weeks of flashbacks and walked the corridors of the hospital sobbing and shaking.

I don't know what they'll do regards monitoring me for another prem birth - since it all happened out of the blue and no one knows why as well... hoping the midwife (who is lovely) gives me some better answers when she sees me in a few weeks.


----------



## Agiboma

@ dizz congrats and the story your narratted sounds very traumatic, take your time and dont expect it all to go away overnight, its been 2 years for me and it still hurts the entier expereince, so please dont be to hard on yourself.


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats to both of u. 

im kinds sad to say i wont be back lol chris has had the erm snip snip haha x


----------



## BleedingBlack

I'm due 02.10.2013 with baby five. I've had two full term babies (38 wks and 39 wks) and two preemies (33 wks and 35 wks) in the past so it's up the air where this one will go. I never know. All I do know is...my pregnancies are always eventful.


----------



## AP

Girls - throw me all your due dates and I will freshen up the list this afternoon x


----------



## Agiboma

:lol: due date u say hopefully April 7 2013, thanks sandi


----------



## AP

I know, ironic eh? :dohh:


----------



## dizz

As it currently stands - April 14th... first birthday for number 1 is April 9th so things could get rather interesting!


----------



## AP

Agiboma, Bleedingblack and dizz - you're all on the first page.

What a painful process that was updating, I have updated for the old members too. Phew. :rofl:


----------



## Srrme

AtomicPink said:


> Agiboma, Bleedingblack and dizz - you're all on the first page.
> 
> What a painful process that was updating, I have updated for the old members too. Phew. :rofl:

I've been on this thread for a while. :haha: Can you add my babies (or baby, since Elias was my first preemie, and Fenix was born after him!)? Elias was born at 28.6 weeks on November 16th, 2010 weighing 2 pounds 11 ounces, 15 inches, and Fenix was born at 35 weeks on December 10th, 2011, weighing 4 pounds 13 ounces, 18 inches. :D


----------



## Lianne1986

aww sandi u do a gret job, im lving riley-rae's mention too xx


----------



## Tasha

Me too. Thank you so much Sandi, it really brings a smile to my face. This thread meant and means so much to me.

I still hope to make it back here at some point.


----------



## Lianne1986

tasha u WILL be back. and i'll be cheering u on xx


----------



## Tasha

Awww, thank you :kiss:


----------



## Lianne1986

have u had ur appointment yet with the dr? i cant remember his name. the consultant one.


----------



## AP

Srrme I'll get u updated when I'm back on a pc of sorts! I might have missed a few :wacko: 
Tasha I just felt a mention wasn't enough, I added her birthday too. If you want me to remove anything you know u can just say the word


----------



## Lianne1986

are u gonna have any more sandi? x


----------



## Tasha

Lianne1986 said:


> have u had ur appointment yet with the dr? i cant remember his name. the consultant one.

Not yet. I didnt ovulate last month, what a pain in the butt.



AtomicPink said:


> Srrme I'll get u updated when I'm back on a pc of sorts! I might have missed a few :wacko:
> Tasha I just felt a mention wasn't enough, I added her birthday too. If you want me to remove anything you know u can just say the word

I just looked, thank you :hugs: I love it and I love the dragonfly and bubbles too. I dont want anything remoed. It is perfect. And as I've said before it means so much that you girls care about her :kiss:



Lianne1986 said:


> are u gonna have any more sandi? x

Yes, next year she just know it yet :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

did u say u was going to the university hospital in coventry? walsgrave?

haha sandi should have another one xx


----------



## Tasha

I am not sure where abouts it is he just said 'Implantation Clinic at University Hospital Coventry & Warwickshire, which by train is only 1 hour away from London':shrug:


----------



## pink23

Hi girls i has esmae may 18th born at 36+ 5 weighing a huge 8lb 6 . She spent 11day in neonatal altogether. It took her 4 weeks to gain back her birth weight and bow at 12 weeks she is 12lb. I express 5 times a day and she has only been combi ges whilsy i was gaining supply so from about she has been fully on my milk . I thought we might o made the pregnancy longer this time but we only went an extra day :-(. I had a lot of fluid and high bp so was booked in a few weeks before 18th may. She gave us a scare. 
Caleb is doing well but he worries me with his weight but he is constantly in the go so is problem the reason.
I would love to have 1 more baby but not sure if i want to go through it again xx


----------



## Agiboma

Thanks Sandi
@tasha cheering you on, whenever i read your signature it really touches my heart. I wish i had your courage and strength.:hugs:


----------



## AP

At the moment no. Otherwise if I change my mind it'll be about 5 years minimum. :rofl:

I need to think about Alex before making decisions like that. :)


----------



## Agiboma

^^^Understandable take your time Sandi. Thats another reason why i dont want a micro prem again, i need to channel my time and energy on Michael, i dont mean to sound selfish or mean but i guess Michael being born so early still has some lingering affects of feeling guilt on my part.


----------



## AP

I'll be honest though, I have found it managable, almost beneficial. Tori's brought a lot out of Alex. I think another addition would be a strain for me though

Honestly if I had the financial means and the time I'd love a big family, but not for now!


----------



## Agiboma

Its gonna be nice to see how Michael relates to his sibling


----------



## nkbapbt

*waves*

I'm back!


----------



## AP

Like "on the list" back? :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

tasha, tyler was transfered to tht hospital when he was born because the hospital he was born at had no ventilators :( x


----------



## Agiboma

@ Nic the suspense is too much i beleive respectfully Sandi asked you a question and since she's a mod its best to answer :haha:
Nic i got a question for you since we both suffer from IC, did they give you the p17 shots, do you know if its available in Canada, Im in Ontario. This time around im hoping for an Abdominal cerclage since the tvc failed X2 on me with Michael.


----------



## Lianne1986

i agree sandis answer NEEDS to be answered rather quickly :rofl:


----------



## AP

:jo:


----------



## confused87com

hi,

i havent been on this section, maybe in denail! i had michael at 29 weeks 5, 18th march 2011 due to iugr and absent edf. Im now 20 weeks 5 with the next one and now im getting further along i am absolutely terrified of it all happening again. Im due january 2nd 2013, with a little girl. 
how do u guys get thru a second pregnancy? all i think about is my 28 week scan, if thats all ok ill relax a little......well prob not but hey!


----------



## nkbapbt

Yep like back on the list (despite not getting a period since having Marlow, not having sex very much at all, and taking Plan B just in case after the last time.....)...for now (I am already having massive complications). I'm 8 weeks now. My cervix is already opening and if I cannot convince the ONLY doctor here to who does trans ab cerclages, I am going to lose the baby =( I am also having bleeding, pain and cramps...but also wicked m/s and other pregnancy signs...I get my second US on Tuesday at 1040 am to see if baby is still hanging on or not.

Ive already seen my MFM clinic, my high risk OBGYN and family dr/OBGYN they are all saying that without a TAC I will have another micropreemie, due to the 14 month gap between babies, the fact my VC failed, my PTL, my PPROM and the fact my insanely lame body hates carrying babies to term...I was urged repeatedly to abort, but that's NOT an option. 

So yes...Im back!


----------



## AP

Congratulations girls, Nic I really hope your little beany stays sticky. I have my fingers crossed! Xxx


----------



## Agiboma

Nic congrats on being back, sounds like your having a tough time already. I called me periontologist on the phone from Africa to see when i should return for my TAC, he was kinda iffy i dont like that. OMG what is up with Canadian Dr. and low availability of qualified dr. to do the trans abdominal. Anyways once i return if my dr. cant do it im gonna go right back to the high risk hospital to see another one of the specialist their the one that delivered my son, because i know he does the TAC, my file is still their and at that hospital once you walk into antenatal floor you are seen and a detailed history is taken. I know this sounds bad and im ashamed to say it but in cases of having a micro prem and playing the system i prefer the lather of the two:blush:.


----------



## Agiboma

confused87com said:


> hi,
> 
> i havent been on this section, maybe in denail! i had michael at 29 weeks 5, 18th march 2011 due to iugr and absent edf. Im now 20 weeks 5 with the next one and now im getting further along i am absolutely terrified of it all happening again. Im due january 2nd 2013, with a little girl.
> how do u guys get thru a second pregnancy? all i think about is my 28 week scan, if thats all ok ill relax a little......well prob not but hey!

Well i am in the same boat as you pregnant after having a 25 weeker. SOme days i feel like i am going crazy from one extrem to the other emotionally, i still wake up at nights worried about what is yet to come. I can only say that i am managing i have no secret to how im getting through this, just rying to stay as positive as i can be that i will make it to @ least 34 weeks and hopefully term.


----------



## AP

^how strange, 34 weeks was the max I thought I could hope for and I still have no idea why that week.


----------



## dizz

If I get to 34 weeks it's further than last time... 35 I guess is my ideal "goal" in that it was the point where E turned the corner and really sorted out the feeding and we got to go home.

Having said that - it all depends if this one stays put or not - had some spotting - but I had that with E too. Got an early scan in 2 1/2 weeks or so so I'll know more with viability then.

Not around on here anywhere as near as much as I used to be though as I got some utterly vile abuse via PM from a poster - including threats and all sorts so I just can't be bothered with the hassle - pretty much the preemie section is the only one I tend to come into now.


----------



## AP

I'm sorry to hear that dizz. If you want us to look into that we can, you know where I am, just send me a pm x


----------



## Srrme

AtomicPink said:


> ^how strange, 34 weeks was the max I thought I could hope for and I still have no idea why that week.

34 weeks was my goal too. :) I made it to 35 weeks, which was more than I could have hoped for. I would have loved to have made it to 36 though.


----------



## cheree89

I'd love to be added to the list. Just got a bfp on Friday at 9 dpo. My EDD is May 1, 2012. My tests aren't darkening as much as I would like, so hopefully this bean decides to stick around.

My son was born at 30+4 due to PPROM and I am absolutely terrified of it happening again (especially happening sooner). I definitely do not want another NICU experience.


----------



## AP

Sure can! Hoping to get the laptop out once Tori stops giggling and goes to sleep :rofl:


----------



## Srrme

My husband has been hinting at wanting another one soon. Are we crazy for considering? :haha:


----------



## AP

NO! :haha:


----------



## AP

Nic whats your DD hun. Can't do the maths :haha: xxx


----------



## AP

cheree89 said:


> I'd love to be added to the list. Just got a bfp on Friday at 9 dpo. My EDD is May 1, 2012. My tests aren't darkening as much as I would like, so hopefully this bean decides to stick around.
> 
> My son was born at 30+4 due to PPROM and I am absolutely terrified of it happening again (especially happening sooner). I definitely do not want another NICU experience.

Welcome over hun :hugs: i know what you mean about the tests thing, i had a panic moment with Tori too x


----------



## Srrme

AtomicPink said:


> NO! :haha:

I'm glad you don't think so. :D I'm leaning toward trying, but whenever I think of the worry, progesterone injections, cervix scans, etc. it puts me off. :wacko: Decisions, decisions.. 

Did you update the first page already? :flower:


----------



## Srrme

cheree89 said:


> I'd love to be added to the list. Just got a bfp on Friday at 9 dpo. My EDD is May 1, 2012. My tests aren't darkening as much as I would like, so hopefully this bean decides to stick around.
> 
> My son was born at 30+4 due to PPROM and I am absolutely terrified of it happening again (especially happening sooner). I definitely do not want another NICU experience.

Welcome. :flower: I hope your little one ends up being a full term, or even over-due baby this time! :D


----------



## AP

ooops i missed ya - done :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Ooh lots of lovely announcements. Congratulations girlies, I am keeping my fingers crossed that you all have uneventfu pregnancies and full-term babies.

And thank you for the support. I am CD 13 which is a good time for most people TTC as it is usually when you can do something proactive, but not for me, my last three cycles were 56, 56 and 41 days long. So waiting, waiting, waiting. BORING. :haha:

Srrme, I dont think you are crazy. I love my babies being close in age.


----------



## Agiboma

Srrme said:


> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> I hope your little one ends up being a full term, or even over-due baby this time! :D
> 
> Those words are like sweet music to my ears, ill drink some milk to that:haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Agiboma

I was just looking up the front page anyone know what happened to dippy?


----------



## pink23

Has anyone's lo had to have hip X-ray ? Esmae was referred when she went for first jabs 2 weeks ago. I need to chase appoinments up. In her red book everything was fine on neonatal and surely they are pretty thorough to. Hoping it's nothing x hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## AP

pink23 I dont remember Alex having it but Tori did just as a check up, weeks after she was born, I cant remember why but I hear its common?


----------



## AP

Agiboma I think she got to term, according to her last posts!


----------



## Agiboma

wow that's great i remember she had her preemie @ 26 weeks, and i had Michael @ 25 weeks so its great to kmow she made it now if only i can also follow suit:haha:


----------



## Srrme

Agiboma said:


> wow that's great i remember she had her preemie @ 26 weeks, and i had Michael @ 25 weeks so its great to kmow she made it now if only i can also follow suit:haha:


I'll cross my fingers for you. :D Will you have a cervical stitch put it, or be put on progesterone do you know?


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^ I am gonna have both i need all the help i can get:blush:


----------



## Srrme

Agiboma said:


> ^^^^ I am gonna have both i need all the help i can get:blush:

That's great. I think my next pregnancy I am going to opt for both too. I got to 35 weeks last time on progesterone injections, so I'm thinking if I double up, I'll get to term. :haha: Hopefully. :blush:


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^ lol ahh yes preemie mommy's we all seem to think alike :haha:


----------



## nkbapbt

Sandi - I don't know. And after my US I don't think I am going to be having one.

I went for my US on Tuesday, and the tech literally said pretty much this to me 'Well everything looks great, there is a heartbeat!............' *phew* 'but I will be right back'...I wait, she returns with a doctor. They don't look positive. The doctor begins to explain to me that my cervix is almost nothing, it's so short they cannot even measure it. They refuse to do an internal scan because they don't want to rupture my sac or hurt me or the baby.

They finish by saying 'there is just nothing we can do, but I called the high risk OBGYN to come down and speak to you and review the US'...I wait...they confirm what I was already told. 

My doctor called me today (well my husband) and told him I have an abnormally shaped uterus (I am still shocked how this was not seen in the millions of ultrasounds I had with Marlow...I am going to assume, that they missed it because either both my pregnancies were more to the left side of my uterus and this one is more to the right...that it made it easier to see? Or they were too busy measuring my cervix with M and missed it). I have an Unicornuate uterus. Basically my uterus is smaller because of this and causing my preterm labor, add in my IC and PPROM...I will never see a term baby. 

Not even a TAC will help. And they cannot repair it with surgery. 

I am going to lose this baby, it's just a matter of when right now. =(


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry Nic. We are here to hold your hand along the way, and hope agaist everything that this has a better outcome :hugs:


----------



## Srrme

I am so very sorry, Nic. :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Nic i am truely sorry :hugs:


----------



## AP

Oh Nic, I am really hoping for a miracle for you xxxx


----------



## anna1986

hi all

im Anna im 12 weeks pregnant today (EDD 7th march) with my 2nd. Sophie was born by EMCS at 35 weeks due to a proplased cord after my waters went. she spent 10 days in SCBU before coming home. shes now a very cheeky 17 month old
Am very nervous about this pregnancy and would love to be added to this group. x


----------



## Srrme

Welcome Anna. I have a 35 weeker too, who weighed one ounce less than your little girl did when born. :haha: Congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## AP

anna you're now on the list, and congratulations xxx


----------



## pink23

So sorry Nic xxx


----------



## anna1986

Thanks guys x
Looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## AP

I feel really bad. DH asked last night if we could TTC another but I said no. If the shoe was on the other foot I'd be really gutted. It's not even practical right now, or anytime soon. Maybe he just hasn't taken the practicalities and financial matters into account. I still feel bad about it though.


----------



## Lianne1986

so sorry nic :hugs:

awww :hugs: sandi love x


----------



## Agiboma

Sandi :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

AtomicPink said:


> I feel really bad. DH asked last night if we could TTC another but I said no. If the shoe was on the other foot I'd be really gutted. It's not even practical right now, or anytime soon. Maybe he just hasn't taken the practicalities and financial matters into account. I still feel bad about it though.

Dont feel bad, yes you would be upset and perhaps a little hurt BUT you wouldnt want him to TTC just to pacify you, would you? It has to be right for all of you, that means him, but also you and the girls. It isnt right now, so you are doing the right thing even if he gets upset. :hugs:


----------



## clairec81

Hi all, funnily enough Sandi i'm kind of in your husbands predicament - i'd like another and its been a tough topic of conversation between me and my DH for a while as he's happy with our 2 and doesn't want more. Recently he's said that he'll have another if thats what i want but i've got to say i'm struggling a bit. He's been very honest and said that if it were up to him there would be no more but that he appreciates its what i want and that he'll do it - basically for me. Now i just dont know what to do as i feel it should be something you both want, he's said that he thinks loads of people feel differently and that he knows he would love another as much as our 2 but now the decision is down to me i dont know what to do:shrug:


----------



## Tasha

That is really hard claire. The way I see it though is that he wont regret having another, and he will love it etc whereas you will/might regret not having another.


----------



## AP

I'm kinda in the feeling of "wait til the girls are at school" . It's not a definate but perhaps after a few years we might be on a similar page than we are now.
I was the kinda girl that swore never to have kids so I'm open minded :rofl:


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^ never having kids, i dont see you as every being that type of girl :haha:,


----------



## AP

i swear! I was!!


----------



## Agiboma

Sandi how is Alex managing Daycare, the thought of sending Michael off makes me :sick: i think his dad would have to take him for the frist few weeks, i cant manage it. You know when i first took him home from the NNICU i thought he was not going anywhere until he was 4, when he start Junior kindergarden, then i though nah im gonna home school him. Now i have evolved somehow and im trying to get my head around sending him out next september. They say it gets easier, when you have 2 kids is that true?


----------



## AP

She doesn't start til Thursday, I dunno how to feel but I think it'll b ok. I work full time though so I can stay occupied. David will have Tori for those few hours while she is there, so it means some time one on one with her , which I imagine can only be beneficial. Alex needs this to develop I think, time away from us. We never leave her anywhere, with anyone. When we got married and when I was giving birth Alex stayed with my best mate who I met on here and then IRL in the neonatal. But that's only been about 2/3 times?


----------



## Agiboma

Yes, I can see where you are coming from they say it does help them to talk faster etc. I guess that would also be my motivation on sending Michael to daycare. Please update us on her big day and how she does.


----------



## AP

I hates the idea Of her being away from me, but we had a trial hour or so and me and DH made a point in sorta keeping our distance. It was all new to her and she found familiar things like the doll strollers. Alex will have a member of staff allocated to her and they have upped the staff:children ratio so that Alex will get the support she needs

It also ties in nicey with Tori starting to walk. I'm sure being alone and taking the pair of them out to help tori practice walking would be a nightmare :rofl: so those spare hours will help her too


----------



## Agiboma

Sounds great, i guess it all works out well. Its good they upped the staff to children ratio, they dont do that over here, instead you get more time with OT and PT


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi ladies!

Will have a read back of this thread and get to know some of you and your stories :)

My son Ethan was born a month early after my waters broke at 35+5. I know this isn't majorly early like some of you brave ladies but nonetheless was a scary and emotional time filled with neonatal, drips, iv's and the usual rubbish :( I'm half way now and feeling well, but as I near 3rd tri the worry will build a little I'm sure! I'm trying not to worry about it, after all there's nothing I can do about it. There was no reason for my waters to break last time so there's as much chance of it never happening again as there is of it happening again!

Gender scan tomorrow! This baby due 15th January. 
Ethan was due 19th and born 23rd Dec!
1st goal is to get to Boxing Day - that will be 37wks then pressure is off. 
2nd goal is New Year's Day - that will be 38 wks then no worry at all!

Although I'm trying to stay positive and doing a good job of it atm, my sister yesterday old me that she thought I was 'big for 5 months' and 'you won't go all the way again will you?'. Why do ppl say stupid things!!?

Hope you're all well :)x


----------



## AP

New2Bumps said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Will have a read back of this thread and get to know some of you and your stories :)

You'll be a while :rofl:

I have added you to the first page, and congratulations!


----------



## Agiboma

welcome newtobumps, well everyone on this thread can definetly understand the anxiety and stress of pregnancy after having a preemie. I think in teh last few days i have managed to just come down from the fence and im trying to relax a bit.


----------



## New2Bumps

2nd scan yesterday and we're having our much wanted second boy :) All is well. 
I think I'll be okay with worries and keeping them under wraps until third tri :)xx


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^ congrats on 2nd DS, i hope ill be ok also to third tri :haha:


----------



## kalaw81

Hello everyone,

Can anyone help?

I have a beautiful 3 yr old who was born at 32 weeks, she is a happy healthy little princess and I thank god every day for her. 
I would love another baby but i'm worried the next one will arrive even earlier.

At 28 weeks I was diagnosed with funnelling cervix and managed to hang on till 32 weeks. I was given steroids and had weekly scans and the funnelling seemed to improve slightly although she still came early, and she spent 4 long weeks in SCBU.

I've read some information about stitching the cervix at 12 - 14 weeks as a precaution but it seems to come with complications and risks. 

I'm wondering if anyone has had a similar problem? Any advice you can give me would be great. 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## emaritska

Can I be added to the 2013 due date list please? ;) 

Got a Bfp this am and even though it's early days I know you ladies are always here no matter what xxxx

https://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s513/emaritska/401946a5.jpg


----------



## AP

Hey hun - when will your due date be? Congratulations again too x


----------



## emaritska

Well my last af was bit weird.....but if we assume it was normal then I'm only 4weeks....so mid may? :/ 

That's before Ethan's first birthday assuming I went to term :/


----------



## emaritska

Is that right? I'm terrible a that sort of thing lol


----------



## Tasha

15th May if you go 4 weeks from today x


----------



## AP

I'll take Tasha's guess for now :haha:


----------



## dizz

Successful scan today - 8 weeks 3 days, heartbeat there, all progressing normally for us.


----------



## emaritska

dizz said:


> Successful scan today - 8 weeks 3 days, heartbeat there, all progressing normally for us.

Yay dizz! :happydance: how you feeling at moment? Xxxx


----------



## Agiboma

@kalaw welcome, i have incompetent cervix and had a transvaginal stictch that was not that sefull because i still had my son @ 25 weeks. I had two of them placed last pregnancy one @ 15 weeks and the other @ 24 weeks. The tvc is ok and has minimal risk. I am not opting for one this pregnancy my best case scenario is TAC which is a permanent stitch and it warrents a csection with delivery, its more difficult to manage but with my history its the best thing for me.
@Emariska, congrats on your bfp


----------



## Agiboma

@dizz congrats i also had a scan today saw baby moving all over the place it was nice, i scan every week to make sure all is well, plus for now i have access to an ultrasound machine. But in the next two weeks once i return home that wont be a luxery anymore.


----------



## AP

Fabulous news dizz :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

hi ladies
Havent posted in ages

just back from my consultants appointment and thought id update while my little monster is busy watching tv.
So all went well they think im at high risk of pre term labour again due to my bicornuate uterus, i have a cervix scan scheduled for 20 and 24 weeks. they was going to do one at 28 but then decided if i went into labour at this point they wouldnt stop it. also have a growth scan booked in for 34 weeks and steriod injections at 30 weeks. and have to have the dreaded GTT at 28 weeks.
The consultant is trying to convince me to go for a vaginal birth this time around which i am in two minds over although i do think i would prefer a section as apparently if i have a vaginal birth i have to be hooked up to monitors the whole time to keep an eye on baby and incase my scar ruptures. Plus with how hectic and scary my daughters birth was id like a straight forward one this time

xx


----------



## Agiboma

Anna congrats on your pregnancy. 

@ all anyone know how to change your username on bnb?


----------



## Agiboma

well i am really struggling i cant hide it anymore, i need to get this off my chest. I have not bonded with this baby the freight of NNICU and all the other stuff with having a micro prem is really getting to me at this point in time. Not to mention what comes next in this pregnancy for me, possible bed rest if i get a tvc and not the tac. How do i do that with a 2 year old. Not to mention the pre e and gd. Im thinking to myself how do i get through this, i find myself snapping at Micah so often these days and i never did that befor. Cant sleep tonight again due to anxiety again. Does it get better in pregnancy after a preemie? Ladies let me know. Will i eventually begin to accept this baby and perhapes start to love him/her? I really need advice from those who have been their.


----------



## AP

Seriously hun, from bfp to about 20 weeks I could not bond. I put on a face but inside I was broken and thought I'd made a massive mistake. It all went away in time though but I was frightened to get too close in case.


----------



## anna1986

you will start to 'love' your baby hun. i was the same when i found out - this pregnancy wasnt planned and i was really feeling negative but after seeing my bouncing baby on the us and hearing the heart beat im excited. even though docs reckon he/she is going to be prem again im just taking each day as it comes and am mega excited to meet this little person. xx


----------



## Srrme

Agiboma said:


> well i am really struggling i cant hide it anymore, i need to get this off my chest. I have not bonded with this baby the freight of NNICU and all the other stuff with having a micro prem is really getting to me at this point in time. Not to mention what comes next in this pregnancy for me, possible bed rest if i get a tvc and not the tac. How do i do that with a 2 year old. Not to mention the pre e and gd. Im thinking to myself how do i get through this, i find myself snapping at Micah so often these days and i never did that befor. Cant sleep tonight again due to anxiety again. Does it get better in pregnancy after a preemie? Ladies let me know. Will i eventually begin to accept this baby and perhapes start to love him/her? I really need advice from those who have been their.

I didn't bond at first either. I was so scared of going into premature labor earlier than before, and losing my baby, so I was very distant at first. It DOES get better though. :hugs:


----------



## gemlou86

Hi ladies 

Can I join? Iv had a premi 25+5 just gone 1 year old. 

I am currently 24 weeks pregnant, tomorrow, and in hospital. Had a bleed this morning and expected a anti d and home. Instead I got a swab which can predict pre term labour and it's came back positive also had cervical length measured and it's 2.4cm should be 4cm so signs of preterm labour are there but no more bleed or pain a little excess discharge. Really hoping to keep housing this baby for a lot longer but very very scared. 

Iv Had anti d and first lot of steroids now a night in hospital :-( xx


----------



## Agiboma

AtomicPink said:


> thought I'd made a massive mistake.

my thoughts exactly @ the moment, hope it changes soon.

@gemlou my son who just turned 2 is also a 25 weeker. I hope your LO stays put and bakes in mommy's tummy a bit longer.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you for adding me AP x


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats Tasha


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Add me pleaseee! I am 25 weeks pregnant, due 27th Dec. First baby born at 27+5 last year x


----------



## Agiboma

welcome hopeful


----------



## Agiboma

how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Agiboma

Not much talking on this thread boo hooo, how is everyone doing got my surgery on tuesday and somewhat nervous this would be my TAC (trans abdominal cerclage) since the last stitch my tvc failed X2 last time, this is my only hope to carry to term wish us luck ladies.


----------



## AP

Hope this works for you Agiboma! xxx


----------



## confused87com

i had my 28 week scan today, 28w 5, the exact same time when we found out michael was in difficulty. im so pleased to say that my little girl is measuring spot on, no problems detected at all. Cant believe it. Not another scan til 34 weeks. random post but i thought id share :)


----------



## Agiboma

Thanks for sharing confused, GL on the 34 week scan, i seem to be getting scans every week these days. Hopefully it will slow down soon.


----------



## bumpsmum

Well I guess I'm back here again ladies, positive test today for baby no3 totally freaking out as unplanned we agreed after 2 preemies we couldn't take the risk of another preemie again considering the pre-e came earlier! Oh and Daniel is only 10 months - 3 kids under 5 and a hubby who works away how the hell am I gonna manage, is Mary poppins for hire lol

Please don't mention on FB still very early days xx


----------



## AP

Congratulations bumpsmum! Lets us know your DD and I'll add you to the list? R u ok?


----------



## bumpsmum

Gosh not even given DD a thought yet lol I think I'm ok just really stunned hubby is shell shocked to say the least once it's sunk in we will be able to talk about it properly xx


----------



## Agiboma

Bumps mom Congrats and welcome back. I understand teh shock, im almost 16 weeks and im just gettting used to teh idea of being pregnant again. I know about the pre e it also came @ 19 weeks for me last time around, so im always checking my BP.


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, bumpsmum. :)


----------



## bumpsmum

By my calculations my EDD will be 26th June 2013 ONE WEEK AFTER OUR HOLIDAY oops! X


----------



## akblaze

Just wanted to jump in and add some support to all you ladies!!!

Congrats bumpsmum on your BFP!!!

and congrats to confused87com to your perfect scan!! That is such wonderful news!!!

:flower:


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies. I'm about to TTC and my LO is 15 mo old. I have to say, I'm scared to death and can't imagine a "normal" pregnancy. My LO is doing fantastically, and I can't help feeling like I'm tempting fate.


----------



## clairec81

Hi ladies, good to hear so many of you are doing good and I think your all really brave! I posted a while ago to say that me and my DH were at odds over trying for no. 3, I have a soon to be 5 year old (plain sailing pregnancy and birth) and a soon to be 3 year old who turned that all on its head - bleeding from early on, PROM at 24 weeks, born at 33wks and LOTS of complications in first year/year and a half. Anyway we've decided to go for it and this month is the first we've, well not, not tried to fall pregnant (trying to not do all the calculation stuff as drove hubby mad with baby no. 2). Anyway AF due in a week or so so we'll see - funny though i am literally scared of every twitch i feel - who knows what will happen but got a feeling its not going to be a stress free and enjoyable time:wacko:


----------



## Agiboma

^^^ Well congrats on working up the courage to try again. This pregnancy i can say so far i have gone through every spectrum of emotion. When i first found out I thought to myself OMG, the fear and terror kept me awake at nights. I had vivid memories on the NNICU, it was not a fun time this lasted til about 10 weeks then i began to just sink into my own world.

I have not fully come around yet but im much better than when i first found out. I tell myself daily to try to enjoy my pregnancy. Now that i am feeling movements its becoming a little easier but im still scared. I think after 25 weeks when i had DS i may begin to relax @ least i hope so. The most important thing i have learnt in this pregnancy is to take it one day at a time.


----------



## Mrs_Random

Hi,
I am 30 weeks now after baby No 1 came at 35 weeks.

I have been feeling pretty confident about this pregnancy, everything has been going really well until today!

I feel like crap, my bump feels heavy and uncomfey, I can't sit or lay in one position for too long and generally don't feel great.

I'm starting to worry as I was feeling like this the day before I went in to labour with my son and I know the whole "2nd baby's often come earlier than 1st" isn't deff the case but tonight it's not feeling good.

Hoping a good nights sleep will make me feel better & baby is comfeier than me so happy to stay put another 6-7 weeks!

Edit - forgot to mention I'm due 28th Dec!


----------



## Agiboma

I hope you feel better soon, try and take it easy.


----------



## AP

Will update the thread in the morning for all, easier on a PC :)

Was reading some of the old posts on here on Friday, amazing how far we have all come and how some of us are back!

^im not btw :rofl: I'd need a bigger car, better job and probably a nanny :rofl: but maybe in a few years :p


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^^looking forward to it


----------



## pink23

Hi girls just popping in. Esmae is doing great I can't believe she Is 5 months already . Now having a meal a day. I'm still expressing with some bf in the morning to save getting up with the kettle and she does really well. She loves her jumperoo but nothing else . She is trying to roll but its hard with her still being sicky after bottles. She's got a bit if a cold but luckily nothing to worry about although I still worru alot xx hope everyone's well.
Not sure if we will have another but I think I would be scared of going early again due to my diabetes xx


----------



## emaritska

Hi ladies, how's everyone feeling???? I'm now slowly approaching the end of first tri and hoping the exhaustion eases off!!! :/


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^ I am sure it will and soon youll start to feel LO kicking.


----------



## Tasha

AtomicPink said:


> Will update the thread in the morning for all, easier on a PC :)
> 
> Was reading some of the old posts on here on Friday, amazing how far we have all come and how some of us are back!
> 
> ^im not btw :rofl: I'd need a bigger car, better job and probably a nanny :rofl: but maybe in a few years :p

:rofl:

I love reading back through this thread, so much has changed and happened.


----------



## Tasha

So I still am not pregnant with a sticky bean, but I thought I would write in here with you girls, who I spent so much of my pregnancy with Riley Rae (Bubble) with and also I think you will understand my fear.

I have a care plan, of progesterone from 7dpo I will stop if I get a BFN at 14dpo but continue if I am pregnant. From BFP high does clexane and steriods if I need them (had a biopsy done yesterday for natural killer cells, so depends on the results of that in four weeks), aspirin when we see a heartbeat. Lots of scans and care. Then baby to be born 30 and 32 weeks, that scares me. I am sure you all understand that. 

How are you all?


----------



## Agiboma

Doing very well Tasha. I truely hope you get a sticky bean soon. I had my Abdominal stitch surgery (TAC) done last week so kinda sore and recovering as well as can be. I am really just starting to get used to being pregnancy again and not completly scared. We visited the NNICU where M spent 3.5 months as its right next door to the high risk pregnancy clinic. 
THey where so happy to see him, walking and running around the place. Did my two hour diabetes test because my levels where high with teh 1 hour test, waiting on the results, BP is good. So im feeling optimistic about this little one baking for a while longer. But im taking it one day at a time, its the only way i can manage.


----------



## Tasha

So lovely that you were able to go back to the NICU, and he has come so far. Must bring back the fears though.

Are you resting (as much as you can with a two year old)?

I think I might as to speak to a NICU doctor if I can get an appointment, just to reassure me.


----------



## Agiboma

To be honest i am all over the map with emotions about NNICU i just dont know what to think, @ times its like its not that bad then other times im like no no i cant deal with it again. I have requested a counsellor from the high risk DR. my first appointment is on Saturday, i cant beleive im going into counselling over this pregnancy and everything is just fine SMH. Part of teh reason is to get M into daycare and they can help with that as its a 8-12 month wait list here and they can speed up the process. I hope by then ill be able to start bonding with the baby. Yesterday i did the glucose testing and drank the sugary drink LO would not stop moving kicking and doing summersaults, i was like wow, and i think thats the most emotion i have shown in this pregnancy. I beleive in my heart that ill love the baby once they arrive but the initial bonding is this pregnancy i have not been able to acheive, i dont think im a bad person its just im scared.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: hun, not a bad person at all. I did the same with Kaysie Blossom and Riley Rae after Honey died, I know it is different but many of the emotions are the same and mostly it is about protecting yourself cos you are so scared. It is normal hun.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thought i would update. I had a stitch put in at 15+6 and I am now 31 weeks going strong. I am feelin excited finally!! Hope everyone is ok :) x


----------



## bumpsmum

Great to hear hopeful, praying u get to go the distance xx


----------



## Agiboma

Thanks Tasha
@hopeful routing for you and LO


----------



## Agiboma

We are on Team :pink: i am so over the moon and in love at this moment it has finally clicked, im having a daughter.


----------



## bumpsmum

Woo hoo :happydance::happydance: congrats on the baby girl, I'm hoping to been team pink also.

Ugggggg I guess the. Owning sickness and exhaustion has kicked in, oh the joys of pregnancy xx


----------



## Tasha

Yay for team pink, so happy for you x


----------



## emaritska

Yay congrats on team pink!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agiboma

@ bumps mom hang in their it will pass


----------



## 25weeker

congrats on team pink :happydance::happydance: You will love all the girls clothes!


----------



## Agiboma

^^^tbh i am so excited, ill finally have a daughter to go to the salon with and girl clothes are so much nicer than boy clothing I LOVE THE COLOR PINK. This LO truely completes our family and will most likely be my last baby. Im starting to enjoy the pregnancy now and telling myself daily, where going to term, its like a mantra i repeat in my mind continiously.


----------



## emaritska

Hi girls just wanted to share we went for our 12weeks scan yesterday and even though we got dated back 3days all is well! Got a nub shot and I'm convinced its a little winkle ;) hope no one minds me sharing:

https://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s513/emaritska/214916e5bdd514e255e8800220327716_zps4dfbc0f9.jpg


----------



## Agiboma

Lovely shot thanks for sharing does look like team :blue: but im not sure if what i think is the nub is actually the nub


----------



## pink23

Hi girls wanted to pop in and say high.
Esmae is doing well and is now having 2 meals a day. she's my little chunk lol. I think she will be like caleb once she can move about she will be a skinny minnie as she has already gone from 98% at birth to 50% now. the only thing i tend to worry about is she doesn't do anything as she is nearly 6 months i thought she might. tbh she doesn't get alot of time on floor as she still gets sicky after bottles but i know she will be ok xx


----------



## Agiboma

Another moan so M is scheduled to start daycare soon. Just feeling very overwhelmed and :cry: cause i am truely gonna miss him, but we need to get him in to improve his speech, any tips on how you handled letting them go.


----------



## AP

Take a deep breath hun - I remember feeling utterly sick about it all but its all gone, she loves it, and it gives us a few hours breather. The positives outweigh the sadness you feel right now I promise. there may be tears at first but a constant routine fixes that quickly and he'll see how exciting everything is, he wont mind!


----------



## bumpsmum

looks like I will def (finally) be monitored more carefully this time around had my first midwife appt and my bp was 120/90 borderline for so early on (have had severe pre-eclampsia twice now) it settled a bit after 15 mins but have to start going to practice nurse to get it checked ie next week......anyways within an hour of my appt the unit has been on the phone I have to attend early pregnancy clinic next week for an early scan full blood work up and possibly see the consultant!

the seriousness of all this has hit me like a brick and I'm shitting myself now....I know it will more than likely end in another preemie but I have been perfectly healthy up until 28 weeks each time the whole scenario a bit overwhelming I guess and just feeling sorry for my self.

I feel very guilty for getting pregnant (accidentally ill add) as I know the added risks. Moan over, sorry girls xx


----------



## Agiboma

this time around i have weekly appoinments @ the high risk clinic and also weekly ultrasound scans. Its always nice when they take the prior history seriously and treat yu accordingly.


----------



## confused87com

i had my midwife appointment today and am measuring 4 weeks behind, i cant believe it, at my last appt a diff midwife put me measuring as 31 weeks but i could feel she was obviously measuring from rele low down, so knew it wasnt that much, however today i measure 29 weeks, im a day off 33 :( i have a scan tomorrow, plz wish me luck, i cant go thru this again


----------



## Tasha

Thinking of you so much confused and praying it is baby's position rather than size causing the bump to be four weeks behind. Try to hold it in your thoughts that the measuring the bump is not accurate, and also remember that what ever happens you are already three weeks further than you were with Michael. 

Having said all that, I am not belittling the terror you must be feeling right now. It must feel like deja vu. Holding your hand :hugs:


----------



## confused87com

thankas tasha, yeah feeling of dejavu, shes even been a little quiet for a couple of days exactly like michael was, i worry more about him, where will he go? i wont be able to visit her all the tiem cus of him etc, obviouslky getting ahead of myself but its so hard not to


----------



## Agiboma

@ confused sorry you are going through this again. I really hope its just positioning like Tasha said and the scan will show baby measuring correctly. Sending you positive energy.


----------



## bumpsmum

:hugs: bump measures are never correct, will be thinking of you tomo :hugs: xx


----------



## AP

confused87com I hope everything goes ok and you get some reassurance today xxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

How did your scan go confused87? Xx


----------



## confused87com

it went really well thankyou guys, i cant believe it. I knew packing my bag wud mean that i wudnt need it lol :) measuring fine, small, just above 10th centiles, but she has always been there so they are happy! :) iam so relieved, it was so easy to worry after michael but this one is about 4 lb now!


----------



## Tasha

Fantastic update, so pleased for you x


----------



## pink23

Glad everything went ok xx


----------



## Agiboma

Happy to hear everything is ok


----------



## bumpsmum

Pleased to hear it went well, 4lber eh you must be well chuffed!

Just back from practice nurse with a resting BP of 126/76 so delighted its came down significantly xx


----------



## Agiboma

Another Moan!!!! So M is going into daycare, I got the letter from his Neonatologist, which reminded me of how premature he was and his lingering speech issues. So he is going into daycare as a special needs child:cry:. Ummm how did it come to this. Thought all was suppose to be well when he turned 2, well thats not the case he can only say 20 words and even getting to this point has been a big effort. Just feeling sorry for myslef right now, feel like when do we actually get a break. What is it gonna be like when he starts school @ 4 idk.


----------



## bumpsmum

:hugs::hugs:So sorry to hear about daycare changes, just remember he will get 1:1 support and I bet his speech will come on great! 

Both my babies went to nursery as babies as I suffered terrible post-natal depression and it was a godsend, I'm convinced that's why Matthew is so smart, advanced and sociable now, I was embarrassed foe long enough with the stigma of being classed as a 'social work referrral' prob the same way you must feel about 'special needs' hopefully it's only temporarily til he catches up and can move into mainstream daycare

As for school will their be the option to defer until he is 5? Xx


----------



## Agiboma

You are right, he is very smart and advaced with so many other things its just speech is slow to come. I truely beleive he will thrive in daycare.


----------



## bumpsmum

How is everyone getting on?

Finally been seen at EPU ad put on aspirin (woo hoo) Midwifes are so tactful eh was told to get the whooping cough vaccine at exactly 28 weeks 'as let's face it, your not going much further than that' :saywhat: thanks or the positive vibes xx


----------



## emaritska

Midwives can be so tactful huh?! Mine wouldn't discuss past 32weeks for same reason....now we just have to prove them wrong huh? ;) 

I'm feeling exhausted but could be because I'm not sleeping :/ all I keep dreaming is about having baby early ie both times before I kind of "sensed" that even thugh waters had gone babies would stay put until evicted at 34weeks etc, this time I haven't got that feeling, instead just thinking...yep this baby is coming about 28weeks :( 

How's everyone else getting on? Xxxx


----------



## New2Bumps

I haven't been here for a while ladies sorry! I have 8 weeks to go and as 35 weeks nears I'm getting more and more nervous. No one seems to know what made my waters break last time and it all seems so hit and miss.


----------



## dizz

emaritska said:


> Midwives can be so tactful huh?! Mine wouldn't discuss past 32weeks for same reason....now we just have to prove them wrong huh? ;)

I had to point out to the doctor wanting to schedule my next consultant appointment at 35 weeks that they might just want to have it a bit earlier than that since the last one came and was home by that point!


----------



## Agiboma

You ladies made me giggle, as im in the same boat, im suppose to have a section @ 37 weeks, but we have not set a date as of yet because of my history lol, where taking it day by day. The life of a preeemie mommy huh!!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

How are all our bumps getting on? So far so good here i have my booking appt on sun so fx my BP is behaving. I have finally spoken to my boss (mortified that while still on mat leave from baby no2 I'm preg with baby no3 oops) and decided that I won't be returning to work in jan. I have a stressful job as it without being high risk, juggling childcare etc so have lots of free time to no doubt worry myself silly but it's for the best x


----------



## emaritska

Hi all! Hope you all ok? Bumpsmum I had to have same chat with my employer lol, tad embarrassing for both of us...they didn't know what to say :/ 
I'm now 16weeks and the size of a house....and so have been practicing my perhaps harsh but entertaining comebacks for those who comment on my size...."you're so huge.....

So is your ass.
Yes, it's almost as if I'm growing a human in there...oh wait...I am
You too, didn't realise we were due same time.....
I'm not pregnant.... ;/ 

Lol x


----------



## confused87com

Hey all, hope all are well. I saw the consultant re delivery, cant believe im 35 weeks eek, i had a 5 week old by this time last pregnancy! now i dont know what to do tho, because i am having a small baby(shes just above 10th centile-not suprising as hubby and i were 5lb4) the consultant said in 3 weeks i will have another scan and if she is below the line i will have a c section, no option for vbac, or if growing well cud wait or have c section, now i dont know whether to try a vbac, he didnt seem overly bothered and wont induce me at all. Im worried they will want me to have a c section just cus she is small, but if theres nothing wrong with her and she is just small why should i have to have a c section......neva thought i wud get this far and have to make decisions!
my one plus for a c section is it wud be controlled, i wouldnt be panicing it wud go wrong etc, after having a preemie, i am so paranoid something will go wrong or ill end up with emcs and be asleep for it....im scared to have that risk
sorry, complete ramble but i kinda think preemie mums would understand my paranoia more :)


----------



## dizz

Had our 20 week scan today - all's well (and it was substantially less of an arkward sod than big-sis who just showed her backside repeatedly then shoved her hand out to block the view!) and it's another girl (which secretly we wanted for logistical - already have lots of girls' clothes and only have two bedrooms - reasons... no downer on boys there!)


----------



## bumpsmum

Congrats dizz another girl will be lovely, we wanted our second to be a boy too for logistics all prem stuff tlc was boy, 2 bedroom etc but seeing as we gave EVERYTHING away were starting from scratch, need a bigger place, bigger car, double pram etc a wee girl would just finish off our wee family perfectly xx


----------



## emaritska

Congrats on anther girly dizz!!! I have a private scan on Saturday and hoping to find out what team we are on then! Boy would be easier in terms of practicality...won't need to buy anything other than double buggy, however as this is our last a girlie would be lovely!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

How is everyone today?

Confused, hope that bubba is behaving only one more days and your 'term' :happydance:

Have my 12 week scan on thur then we an go public lol xxq


----------



## AP

confused! such great news to see how well you are doing!


----------



## buttonnose82

room for a little one??

feeling petrified right now

_(please don't mention on my FB if I have you on there )_


----------



## AP

:happydance: and :hugs: 
Do you know a due date doll? xxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

August 16th!!

Freaking out a little, I need to get a Dr's appointment to refer me to the consultant to confirm my care plan, they said before I need to start aspirin at some point, but this was soon after I had Lucas so my head was up my arse and I don't remember when she said I have to start and the soonest I can get a dr's appointment is a week friday which is the 21st so I won't then hear till mid jan :( I dunno what to do :(


----------



## AP

I think thats a lil long to wait hun if you need to start the asprin soon. Can youcontact the midwife team rather than the GP?


----------



## buttonnose82

our midwife refuses to see you till you have seen a gp & are at least 10 weeks, she totally ignored all my symptoms of HELLP with Lucas and told me to go swim instead, so don't really trust her anyway, she is the only midwife in our practice as well.

I don't know what would happen if I tried to ring the consultant's secretary myself, explain the situation and see if the consultant would just call me to confirm, I don't know if they would be allowed to do that without a referal


----------



## bumpsmum

firstly congrats buttonnose :happydance: Lucas is only about 6 weeks younger than Daniel so we will have similar gaps in babies 2 and 3.

I'd say start the aspirin 75mg yourself you can buy it over the counter and after all it is used for headaches etc so should be safe in the US its standard practice for at risk ladies to take it regardless of prescription. I was told as soon as I had a 'viable' pregnancy to start the aspirin, you can try calling the consultants secretary too for advice but you may be fobbed off unfortunately. Has a sample confirmed your pregnant yet? if not hand one in tomo and when u do see the GP on 21st ask to be referred to early pregnancy clinic just to double check everything is ok 

I was told I'd prob be seen mostly by consultants and Midwifes at the hospital rather than in community from 16 weeks onwards as this may be possibly (likely) 3rd pre-e pregnancy.

I would dig your heels in about your useless midwife and see if one from another practice can do your routine checks you never know. With baby no 1 I was told my upper gastric pain was just baby's feet digging in it was a registrar who seen on the day of delivery saw me rubbing my ribs who ordered a platelet count but my bp spiked before the results were ready and I was sectioned and no one told me either way the results - must be nosey and ask next time I'm there xx


----------



## corrie anne

Hello again. Ladies. Wanted to be added to the list. Due january 14th. I am so happy to say i am 35 weeks today. I havent gotten this far since my older son born at 36 wks. Which was 5 kids ago. My last 5 were born before 35 weeks. My goal is to make it to 36 weeks.


----------



## AP

Ahhhhhh Corrie Ann lovely to see you again and blooming! Will update when I'm back on a PC tomorrow


----------



## buttonnose82

bumpsmum said:


> firstly congrats buttonnose :happydance: Lucas is only about 6 weeks younger than Daniel so we will have similar gaps in babies 2 and 3.
> 
> I'd say start the aspirin 75mg yourself you can buy it over the counter and after all it is used for headaches etc so should be safe in the US its standard practice for at risk ladies to take it regardless of prescription. I was told as soon as I had a 'viable' pregnancy to start the aspirin, you can try calling the consultants secretary too for advice but you may be fobbed off unfortunately. Has a sample confirmed your pregnant yet? if not hand one in tomo and when u do see the GP on 21st ask to be referred to early pregnancy clinic just to double check everything is ok
> 
> I was told I'd prob be seen mostly by consultants and Midwifes at the hospital rather than in community from 16 weeks onwards as this may be possibly (likely) 3rd pre-e pregnancy.
> 
> I would dig your heels in about your useless midwife and see if one from another practice can do your routine checks you never know. With baby no 1 I was told my upper gastric pain was just baby's feet digging in it was a registrar who seen on the day of delivery saw me rubbing my ribs who ordered a platelet count but my bp spiked before the results were ready and I was sectioned and no one told me either way the results - must be nosey and ask next time I'm there xx

Do you have to take aspirin?? My consultant said it can reduce the risk on pre-eclampsia which is why she wants me to take it, I am scared to take it off my back because I can't remember if she said after 12 weeks, I don't know if I take it earlier if it will increase the risk of MC, it is all so confusing!

My upper gastric pain was awful, I was on all the heart burn meds under the sun which did nothing, I slept sitting up otherwise I would wake in agony, I had high BP and awful swelling to the point I was unable to move and was told it was normal pregnancy swelling, I had brain swelling by the time they finally realised something was wrong. My last bloods before my section showed platelets of 54 which is low, they said 50 is the cut off when you can't have a spinal so I only just made it otherwise I would have had to have a general.

I had heard there is some kind of placenta scan they can do which can tell you if you are at increased risk of developing PE in the pregnancy, have you ever heard anything about that??


----------



## bumpsmum

I started the aspirin at 7+2 via consultants advice some women are told at start ASAP but as long as your on it by say 20 weeks when pre e can start to develop should be ok, You will prob get regular grown scans from about 32 weeks all going well usually fortnightly or more they will check the blood flow etc on the umbilical cord never heard of placenta scanning but would be very effective if given

my swelling was so severe I couldn't get shoes on with both boys, with my first baby I spent the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy in DVT stockings my legs were so badly swollen I was at risk of a clot, second time around I was put on Iv anti biotics for suspected chest infection which I was later told they were really monitoring for a clot on my lungs, oh the joys of motherhood you think the worse is over when the baby is born but not always took months to recover and those 2 days in intensive care not getting to see my baby was torture.........well almost as sole destroying as been put in a room with 3 newborns and quite rightly their gushing parents!! how do Midwifes not see how much a kick in the teeth it is to share a room with a new family when your baby isn't with you GRRRR! x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Baby Sapphire born today at 7.03pm at 37+4. VBAC success. 7lbs 8oz. Will do birth story when home x


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations hopeful.

BN, many of the recurrent miscarrige girls start from BFP. However my careplan is from heartbeat as the professors I am under (who run an implantation clinic, so I believe they know their stuff) say it can (and this is a direct quote from their email to me) 'We advise against taking aspirin in the veryearly stages of pregnancy as it may interfere
with the preparation of the lining of the womb for pregnancy.'


----------



## buttonnose82

congrats on your baby girl hopeful <3

Thanks Tasha, I am just so confused as to what to do and feel like I have no professional to turn to right now :(


----------



## bumpsmum

congrats hopeful what a gorgeous name can't wait for a piccie xx


----------



## AP

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Baby Sapphire born today at 7.03pm at 37+4. VBAC success. 7lbs 8oz. Will do birth story when home x

Congratulations hun - I was wondering how you were doing when i was updating the list yesterday!!!


----------



## Tasha

Well with Kaysie Blossom I didnt start til around eight weeks, RR was 6+6. If I was you I would wait til about half way through six weeks, so 6+3/4 and then start taking, that should give baby the time to get really stuck in (as implantation requires a certain amount of clotting) and for the hb to start.


----------



## buttonnose82

thanks hun, and it is just the really low 75mg dose isn't it?


----------



## Tasha

Yes it is. You can get that any where (Tesco, Boots, Asda etc), usually box has a picture of a heart on it because it is aimed at people who have had heart attacks, strokes etc.


----------



## emaritska

Just wanted to say congrats hopeful :) can't wait for pics xxxx

How's everyone else? After 3weeks of been ill with an undiognosed uti, I was finally feeling bit perkier thanks to antibiotics when I've realised that the past few days I've been ridiculously damp constantly...kept avoiding thinking about it but today had sensation of trickling whilst lots of pressure so called hospital and they said "it's normal to have increased discharge in pregnancy stop worrying" .....

Booked appointment with my midwife for tomorrow as this is how things started wit the boys :/ please tell me I'm being paranoid lol xxxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Promise i will do my birth story this wk lol. Thanks for all the love! <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121211-WA0015.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emaritska

Awww hopeful she is jus perfect :) congrats!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Aww she is gorgeous, lovely to see a new wee baby wire free xx


----------



## Sam182

Hey all, think most of you know me. I'm due on August 10 2013. With my previous history of pre-e I'm pretty terrified. I'm trying to take things as slowly and as relaxed as possible. I haven't started taking aspirin yet bit I suppose I should think about it soon. Something in the back of my mind is telling me its all going to happen again and I really can't enjoy this pregnancy. Am I just being daft?!


----------



## AP

Added you to the list Sam :hugs: i wish i could help you take your fears away, its flipping petrifying


----------



## confused87com

i'm considered term! IVE MADE IT! sorry, pointless rele but im 37 weeks today, never thought i would actually get a term baby, one that can come home with me :) now i just need to await her arrival :)


----------



## AP

WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Congratulations on making term!

Lets see how overdue you go :rofl: I wanted to go so overdue :rofl:


----------



## confused87com

haha i know, everyone says, she will arrive soon, i think ill go overdue, so i get both extremes of pregancy, prem and an overcooked one :)


----------



## dizz

Congrats to hopeful and congrats to confused making it to be full-term! (Think I'll cry if I make it to 35 weeks - that's about my goal at the moment!)


----------



## bumpsmum

Woo hoo confused well done mrs, right...... Just you sit still with your legs, arms, fingers,toes and eyes crossed for the next 5 weeks :happydance:

Welcome back Sam, once your all booked in you will start to feel a tad more positive, I only want to be room mates again if your further on than you think and we're term lol :haha: x


----------



## AP

I remember my aim was like, 30 weeks, then up each fortnight. When I got to 34 weeks I was actually bewildered at that point and i dont think it_ ever_ sank in!


----------



## buttonnose82

Morning!

So pleased as I have managed to get an appointment for tomorrow with the GP, our DR's release (so they say!) 50% of the appointments 14 days before and the other 50% 1 day before, so when I got up at 6.30 this morning I quickly logged in and there was only 2 appointments left but I managed to get one!

I am actually feel very nervous about it and worried she will be quite negative


----------



## Tasha

I am sure she wont be negative BN. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats to the newly pregnant and congrats to hopeful.

i hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Dinah93

Hi everyone, I've been reading back and I'm so happy to see so many termies after preemies. I was wondering if anyone here had pre-e/HELLP and went on to have a subsequent pregnancy and how that went? DH and I are thinking of trying for a sibling next year but we're terrified that he or she will come even earlier.


----------



## bumpsmum

Woo hoo had my 12 week scan and all is good do far, my dates moved up to 21st June 13' Sandi if u can please add me to the list. I had to go into daycare for half an hour as I mentioned I had a few lightheaded spells and floaters in my eyes, my BP was slightly raised but nothing too major by 3rd reading it had settled again. Go back to consultant at 16 weeks and if it continues to fluctuate well talk about meds.

Dinah I have had pre-e then severe pre-e in my pregnancies, I do however have a kidney condition, which they said was unrelated however now are taking it into consideration. A good few mummies on here have had healthy future pregnancies, if u decide to go for it you will be consultant led and have more regular checks prob from 28 weeks onwards. Good luck xx


----------



## buttonnose82

Hi, so I saw my GP and now I am a little confused

She found the consultants letter with recommendations for care in future pregnancy and it mentioned 'aspirin from early pregnancy', so my GP looked in her book and decided from 12 weeks, I dunno, to me, early pregnancy is 6/8 weeks and thats what I have seen/read alot, but my GP is insisting on waiting until 12 weeks :( I don't know what to do!

she was also a little off, I said I was pregnant and she went 'oh ....... was it planned?', so I said, 'well it wasn't prevented!', so she said 'oh ...... congratulations then!'


----------



## bumpsmum

Gp's are never positive about contraception, when I told mine she asked why I wasn't careful, I felt too put on the spot I lied and said condom broke :blush: she then cheekily asked if I had even heard of the morning after pill - cheeky mare! X


----------



## Cheska

Buttonnose I took aspirin from the day I found out. Advised by my consultant to do so. Congrats! Fingers crossed for a termie x


----------



## Tasha

Here early pregnancy is classed as before twelve weeks. I would stick with what I said tbh x


----------



## confused87com

things were going soo well, i knew it wouldnt last. had a scan today, baby stopped growing, she is estimated at 5lb now. :( they want her out, suppose prob worried about placenta and she has been a little quiet. i am unfavourable for any sort of induction and had a c section before so now i have to have another c section, steroid shots (ouch) again first.....it feels like history is repeating itself, im so upset. at least shes gonna be 38 weeks.


----------



## bumpsmum

Oh Hun I knew you wanted to go the distance but sounds like she will be safer delivered, over 5lb is a great weight and at 38 weeks it should be no time at all before sge's home, you may even get to keep her on the ward with you.

Good luck with delivery xx


----------



## confused87com

i hope so, everyone keeps saying, oh she will be fine, but i really cant go back into neonatal unit, i need her to be placed on me asap, obv only if she is ok. i had such bad ptsd/ pnd last time, this time was meant to be different, i need her with me. tried to cheer myself up, went and got a tiny baby christmas baby grow..........cus seeing the positive i will have jessica with me at christmas!


----------



## buttonnose82

sending lots of hugs & positive thoughts your way, I hope all goes well with delivery & you get to hold your little lady right away :hugs:


----------



## AP

confised I really hope you do, she is a fabuolous weight you know that, hopefully she doesnt any assistance and christmas will be fab xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Aww Jessica is a lovely name, given her gestation im sure you'll get cuddles straight away, please update us once your settled and rested xx


----------



## New2Bumps

confused87com said:


> i hope so, everyone keeps saying, oh she will be fine, but i really cant go back into neonatal unit, i need her to be placed on me asap, obv only if she is ok. i had such bad ptsd/ pnd last time, this time was meant to be different, i need her with me. tried to cheer myself up, went and got a tiny baby christmas baby grow..........cus seeing the positive i will have jessica with me at christmas!

38 weeks is amazing, more than term medically! My LO was 6lb and he was only in neonatal for 5 days and he was never in an incubator, just a cot, so please don't fear the worst! Also, he didn't go into neo straight away, he was put on me and we had skin to skin for an hour then he did with daddy, then he was on the ward with me for a couple days. It was finally his jaundice that sent him into neo (he had feeding and temp issues but there were being managed on the ward effectively) so at 38 wks don't assume they will take her straight to neo, crossing my fingers that they don't have to x
Also to say that he was in Early Baby not Tiny Baby for a few weeks until he was about 7lb so go buy another cute little baby grow. 


I wanted to come on and share my surprise at me making 36 weeks today! I can't believe it. This time last time I was in hospital, waters gone, being induced. I'm still on eggshells but will be 37 wks Cmas day so just hoping to reach that final milestone!

x


----------



## bumpsmum

Congrats on getting to 36 weeks new2bumps fingers crossed for anew year baby at the earliest - I'm guesstimating 3rd jan y bday :thumbup: xx


----------



## Agiboma

Hi all,
Just wanted to share my good news after having M @ 25+2 I am thrilled to have made it this far without any preeclamsia, gestational diabetes and my cervical cerclage faiiling X2. his time are around cervix is long and closed and bp is low. Wish us luck ladies as we try to get to term.


----------



## bumpsmum

Wow well done Abigoma looking good so far not too much further.

Im now in 2nd tri time has flown in so quick consultant on 8th jan at 16 weeks, wondering if I manage to be lucky enough to make it long enough for an elective section if I can be sterilised when I'm there? 3 babies is more than enough for me, no 3 was a very happy mistake :haha: xx


----------



## New2Bumps

Congrats and good luck Agiboma and crossing fingers for you bumpsmum x


----------



## Agiboma

@ bumpsmom i was thinking the same thing also, two is enough for me, im not sure if they will do it after the section but I will ask.


----------



## confused87com

woooooo...

Jessica Elsie was born friday 21/12/12 at 10.34am weighing 5lb 10. Absolutely perfect. she got dried and placed on me straight away...she was already trying to latch on! then daddy got cuddles while i was going to be transferred. sadly went a little wrong after th c section as my uterus wudnt contract so had an extra hour in theatre and ended up in hdu..but never felt unwell :) Jessica has had no problems and feeds like a pro. One night in hdu and then to the ward. the whole hospital was chaos and it was a nightmare, but i got to see my baby arrive, they dropped the drapes!!! i got to hold her striaght away and she is breastfeeding.....and she came home with me. Anything else that happened just doesnt matter. only spent 48 hours in hospital, now my family is complete. 

Having my term baby has mended all the previous traumas, i have never been happier,. thanks for all your support


----------



## AP

OMG CONGRATULATIONS confused! I am so glad it all worked out in the end and I hope you are feeling better soon! I'm glad it's helped mend things too, I know it doesn't always work out that way (just made it worse for me :dohh:)


----------



## bumpsmum

Aww congrats that sounds amazing, so glad you got hugs straight away and amazing you are all home, what a fab gift for Xmas xx


----------



## confused87com

the perfect gift, she is so content, my son had reflux so we could never put him down, were always covered in vomit and breastfeedin was a nightmare. She sleeps for 4 hours, wakes, looks around, no crying! she feeds and has never been sick....................i'll keep her! :)


----------



## AP

:rofl: "I'll keep her"

Merry christmas Hun!!!!


----------



## mummy3

Can I rejoin?:blush::baby: I think I'm about 5 weeks but dont know due date for sure, first appointment and scan is 17th jan:thumbup: 

Big congrats on all the new babies born:cloud9:


----------



## AP

Oh my god mummy3 nice to see you back!

Merry Christmas to you all xxxx


----------



## mummy3

Thankyou:hugs:

Merry christmas:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Lianne1986

Massive congrats mummy3 xx

Merry xmad all xx


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats confused, Mommy 3 welcome back!!!!


----------



## New2Bumps

So pleased to announce more good news ladies. I had my term baby... Just ! Was 37 weeks crimbo day and waters broke 6am went in 9:30 was 3cm. Baby born 4:30! Such a diff experience!


----------



## AP

That's is wonderful New2Bumps, congratulations on your Xmas gift :D


----------



## mummy3

Congrats new2bumps:happydance::cloud9::baby:


----------



## bumpsmum

Awwww what a lovely xmas gifts congratulations xx


----------



## Agiboma

Pointless post really but im in double digits, YEAAA never made it this far last time around.:thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

Congrats newtobumps x


----------



## bumpsmum

woo hoo double digits 97 days and counting, fantastic xx


----------



## mummy3

Well done Agiboma:happydance::baby:


----------



## buttonnose82

I am so so scared/convinced that something is wrong :( I don't even know why :( So to reassure myself I have booked a scan for Friday morning ...... however I am now even more scared now! Please tell me this feeling is normal after a preemie! I feel like I can't bond with my acorn yet, it is like I am distancing myself from him/her as I am so sure something is wrong :(


----------



## AP

Oh missy I dunno if it's a PAP thing but when I hit about 8 weeks I think I went bonkers wondering if all was ok. Later I even started checking out prices of scans (even though I'd already had a scan by that point) and terrified myself :dohh:


----------



## Agiboma

Its very normal, it fact you are doing better than me @ 8 weeks, I was having nightmares about the NICU and could not sleep, I relived the entier expereince. I did not bond with the baby at that point in time. It was just a pregnancy to me and yes i had scans 2 a week since 5 weeks onwards to 11 weeks, only because I was incredibly paronoid about everything. Finally @ 19 weeks i began to settle into the pregnancy and @ 25 weeks after i passed teh gestation when i had my son i became more comforteble feeling like i may actually make it to term.


----------



## bumpsmum

:hugs: very normal Hun, I was convinced I'd loose the baby and like Agiboma didn't bond still havnt really but it will come xx


----------



## Agiboma

Officially in third tri YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## emaritska

Hope all you ladies are ok!! I think it's normal to feel anxious, I feel anxious constantly:( I had my 20week scan last week and my cervix has changed ever so slightly from 4cm at 16weeks to 3.4cm at 20weeks. Minimal change I know, and cervical length is amazing, however I can't sleep for worrying its shrinking cnstantly and no one will notice :( 

We must be brave ladies :) xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi. Can I join? A little about my history - I've mc'd twice, had a chemical and delivered twin boys at 28 weeks. My boys' corrected age is 17 months and both are doing really well. I just found out that I am pregnant again. How far along I don't know. I used the cbfm at the start of my last period on Nov 21 just to make sure I'm still ovulating in case I wanted a third and the monitor read low the whole month. On CD 27 I was so upset convincing myself that I'm peri menopausal (I know dramatic but I am 41) and went out to buy a hpt saying that I'd rather be pregnant than menopausal. It showed a faint positive. That was Dec 15. Since I was leaving for vacation on the 23rd I asked my ob to do blood work just to make sure nothing bad was about to happen. On Dec 18th my beta was 142 and on the 22nd it was 670 (I think). Fast forward to today and in one week I'm going to see my ob for my first appt and I'm freaking out. I'm worried that I'll miscarry and then I'm worried I'll carry and have another preemie. Sorry for the long story. And of course now I'm worried that I jinxed myself by posting on here before my first appt!


----------



## buttonnose82

soooooooooooooo

Scan went well, baby is measuring bang on date! and we saw & heard the heartbeat!

I then had my booking with the community midwife which I was dreading as I didn't much care for her during my last pregnancy but that could be something to do with the fact only only saw her twice in 32 weeks! Well she was LOVELY this time, she has put me on the first time mum's pathway meaning I see her more often, and said if I worry about anything to call! and she said if anyone tries to shrug off any issues I have to get them told that they are to read my history and listen to me!

feeling alot more reassured now :)

Next appointment is my hospital booking on 21st!

hi maxxiandniko :)


----------



## AP

If any of you arent on the first page can you update me :( I am so lost. :dohh: Please let me know your EDDs xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Woo hoo 3rd tri already Agiboma well done!

Welcome maxxiandniko

Great to hear it went well buttonnose xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Can u add me to first page please dd is 21st June xx


----------



## AP

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi. Can I join? A little about my history - I've mc'd twice, had a chemical and delivered twin boys at 28 weeks. My boys' corrected age is 17 months and both are doing really well. I just found out that I am pregnant again. How far along I don't know. I used the cbfm at the start of my last period on Nov 21 just to make sure I'm still ovulating in case I wanted a third and the monitor read low the whole month. On CD 27 I was so upset convincing myself that I'm peri menopausal (I know dramatic but I am 41) and went out to buy a hpt saying that I'd rather be pregnant than menopausal. It showed a faint positive. That was Dec 15. Since I was leaving for vacation on the 23rd I asked my ob to do blood work just to make sure nothing bad was about to happen. On Dec 18th my beta was 142 and on the 22nd it was 670 (I think). Fast forward to today and in one week I'm going to see my ob for my first appt and I'm freaking out. I'm worried that I'll miscarry and then I'm worried I'll carry and have another preemie. Sorry for the long story. And of course now I'm worried that I jinxed myself by posting on here before my first appt!

:hugs: and noooo, no jinx's here! Wasnt for me :) Let me know when you get your EDD and I'll add you to our front page :D


----------



## maxxiandniko

AtomicPink said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Can I join? A little about my history - I've mc'd twice, had a chemical and delivered twin boys at 28 weeks. My boys' corrected age is 17 months and both are doing really well. I just found out that I am pregnant again. How far along I don't know. I used the cbfm at the start of my last period on Nov 21 just to make sure I'm still ovulating in case I wanted a third and the monitor read low the whole month. On CD 27 I was so upset convincing myself that I'm peri menopausal (I know dramatic but I am 41) and went out to buy a hpt saying that I'd rather be pregnant than menopausal. It showed a faint positive. That was Dec 15. Since I was leaving for vacation on the 23rd I asked my ob to do blood work just to make sure nothing bad was about to happen. On Dec 18th my beta was 142 and on the 22nd it was 670 (I think). Fast forward to today and in one week I'm going to see my ob for my first appt and I'm freaking out. I'm worried that I'll miscarry and then I'm worried I'll carry and have another preemie. Sorry for the long story. And of course now I'm worried that I jinxed myself by posting on here before my first appt!
> 
> :hugs: and noooo, no jinx's here! Wasnt for me :) Let me know when you get your EDD and I'll add you to our front page :DClick to expand...

K I will and thanks!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats buttonnose and thanks to everyone for welcoming me. I promised myself today that after my scan next Thursday I will stop POAS including the ovulation sticks from my cbfm ha ha.


----------



## emaritska

Well after my confident "be brave ladies " comment previously I've started leaking a little :( tbh I've felt damp for a few days but put it down to discharge :/ however had a noticeable amount today. Almost too worriedvgo hospital esp as wasnt large amount so have Just ordered some berocca for the morning, will take it sit for half hour to see what accumalates and so if my pads are yellow it's just pee and if not hospital it is.....feling bloody miserable now.

Isn't it funny us girls here pray for things like "please let it be me peeing myself" ;) xxxxxxx love to all you ladies will post tomorrow once my home investigation is complete.


----------



## AP

It happened to me, it must have been pee ;) I went to the labour ward though to get checked and they put me on a trace too.


----------



## maxxiandniko

emaritska said:


> Well after my confident "be brave ladies " comment previously I've started leaking a little :( tbh I've felt damp for a few days but put it down to discharge :/ however had a noticeable amount today. Almost too worriedvgo hospital esp as wasnt large amount so have Just ordered some berocca for the morning, will take it sit for half hour to see what accumalates and so if my pads are yellow it's just pee and if not hospital it is.....feling bloody miserable now.
> 
> Isn't it funny us girls here pray for things like "please let it be me peeing myself" ;) xxxxxxx love to all you ladies will post tomorrow once my home investigation is complete.

Good luck and update when you get a chance. Ugh. It's probably pee but how stressful


----------



## Lianne1986

I hope its just pee hun xx


----------



## Agiboma

welcome maxxiandniko no jinx on this thread we all have one goal in mind here you can call it a one track mind if you wish and that is our desire to get to term :thumbup:
@emariska fingers crossed its pee


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi lovely bump ladies:)

I just recently found this forum, and found it very relieving because I am currently expecting my 3rd baby but had a very premature birth with my second. July 5th born at 18 weeks + 5 days. Healthy living baby girl who lived for 2 hours before becoming an angel. My family has been through so much in such a little time. We were given the wrong gender and all of her stuff still has the boys name birth cert death cert, social security number, and even the urn. So it is hard some days because we are still waiting for the doctors and everyone to change everything to our girls name:( it felt like we lost another baby when they told us several weeks later right when we were starting to cope better...

Anywho, I've passed a huge milestone of 18 weeks and am now in the 20s!! :) huge milestone for me ladies!! And now I'm 21 weeks. My next goal is 24 weeks and then 28. Docs have been checking my cervix every 2 weeks and I have another appt on Tuesday. I'm on complete bed rest but this happens with dd1 so I'm prepared to do anything for my little baby boo. I hope it's okay to talk to you ladies because I don't know if I will make it full term but I know in my heart that my baby is so strong and will stay inside until at least 24 weeks this time. :) positive thinking! 

I'm Melanie and my due date is May 21st! 
Sorry I didn't introduce my name earlier!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Melanie - 

Sorry for everything you've gone through and are going through and congrats on getting to 21 weeks! Did they ever suggest a cerclage? If everything progresses with me that's where I'm headed I think.


----------



## MizzPodd

maxxiandniko said:


> Melanie -
> 
> Sorry for everything you've gone through and are going through and congrats on getting to 21 weeks! Did they ever suggest a cerclage? If everything progresses with me that's where I'm headed I think.

 Thank you! They spoke of a cerclauge but said it wasn't necessary because my cervix wasn't incompetent. But I think if it does start dilating later in this pregnancy, then they will do it. As of now it's tight and closed and I hope it stays that way!! 
Congrats on your pregnancy and wish you a healthy term baby :)


----------



## mummy3

Buttonnose:hugs: Your post hit a chord, so happy the scan went well:hugs:

Emaritska I hope everythings ok:hugs:

Welcome to mizzpodd and maxxiandniko:baby:

Agiboma yay for 3rd tri:happydance:

Atomicpink, I need to go see if I'm on first page again, due 26th august with twins :argh:


----------



## Agiboma

@ melanie welcome its on this thread i found the courage to get pregnant again.
@ mommy3 OMG CONGRATS on your double bundle of joy!!!!!!


----------



## AP

Whaaaaaaat!!!! Mummy3 congrats!!!! Oh. My. Godddddd!!!! How exciting :baby: :baby:


----------



## emaritska

Hi, sorry haven't updated been bit manic...ended up seeing a useless out-of-hours doc on Sunday who said it was just excessive discharge (sorry tmi), and patronised me with the "discharge, lower tummy cramps and backache are all a common part of pregnancy no need to worry" speech .... *insert suitable insult here*

Anyways yesterday I saw my gp who did a brief internal examination and confirmed she thought my waters were leaking as fluid was trickling out and was enough to make her couch wet, so off to hospital we trekked. After a 4hour wait I was examined by a huffy doctor who informed me "you are the 9th person or so we have seen today whose gp has told them their waters have gone and so far not one of them has!!, great rapport builder that was......examined me for literally 2seconds and concluded its not my waters as my cervix is closed there is lots and lots of fluid it must be discharge. 

Me and hubby were rather sceptical just because of how brief everything was etc, usually they have a proper look, ask me to cough, take swabs etc......so I was discharged and told " given your history you may well leak just put your feet up as much as possible and we shall see what happens". 

Immediately called consultant when got home and hoping she will call back today with an appointment sometime soon, just for reassurance!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well and congrats to all new ladies :) x


----------



## AP

emaritska I think that was a good call, giving the consultant a heads up xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

Omg mummy3 so exciting xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Emaritska I would have done the same thing, good move! I hope everything is okay for you though!


----------



## emaritska

Thanks girls...I was actually in middle of starting a thread simply titled "how to panic a pregnant woman :/" after my conversation with a receptionist at the hospital just now. I called to get results of a swab taken yesterday and this is how it went (bearing in mind we had just established results want be ready until 6-7pm tonight and I thought she was a mw not a receptionist)

Her: anything else I can help with?
Me:erm, this is probably silly, I know you can have bleeding/watery discharge after a speculum exam, but I'm having excessive lumps of jellylike mess fall out, no blood. Is this normal?

Please note here I did go into more detail as am quite concerned about how much there is and it's thick consistency :/

Her: er.....I have no idea I'm a receptionist let me check with a midwife *pops me on hold*

Her again: hi there checked with midwife she said its perfectly normal it's called your show and usually happens anywhere up to week or so before baby comes so no worries!!!

Me: I'm 22 weeks ish so actually that's not good. 

Her: well, mention it to mw when you call for results later! 

I'm sure it's normal, just only remember watery mess with the boys after internals! And nothing the day after to this extent!


----------



## emaritska

Sorry just realised I've been a right moaning cow!!! Sending happy vibes to all you girls!


----------



## mummy3

Emaritska, reading that with :shock::hugs: Cant believe they are playing around like this, have you got in to see your consultant to get some better answers and guidance?:hugs::hugs:

Thanks guys:kiss:


----------



## emaritska

Nope was told earliest consultant will see me is 23rd jan and was told "the nurses/doctors on the ward are experts sure there is nothing wrong". Maybe I'm just paranoid xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

:hugs: u must be distraught with all the uncertainty Hun keep hounding them xx


----------



## bumpsmum

had 16 week consultant appt (minus the consultant grr) so far alls well plan of action made for how often to be seen and what tests etc they'll do next consultant appt not til 28 weeks by then if following my usual pattern ill be in daycare or in hospital but trying to stay positive the extra growth scans are hopefully just an added bonus xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mummy - congrats! I have twin boys. Twins are awesome!
Emaritska - you're not being paranoid at all and you're not moaning. The whole thing sounds so stressful. 
Bumps - congrats on the good news!


----------



## Agiboma

@emarska you have every right to feel the way you do and I don't think they are taking it seriously enough, I hoe yu get in to see the consultant sooner than later
@ bumpsom great news
As for me I jt got the call this morning that I have GD oohh the joys, lets hope nothing else comes up.


----------



## emaritska

@bumpsmum good news extra scans you get to see baby more! 
Agiboma ... Sorry to hear about the gd, will it be diet or medication controlled? 

Called the assessment unit again at 5am as still have lts of tummy discomfort, always an ache but sometimes cramps and still backache, however was told its prob just growing pains and normal pregnancy backache "you can come up if you feel you need to but will be an awfully long wait as not urgent" :(

Prob going to see how this morning goes, if still not right by lunch will go camp out until someone sees me I guess x


----------



## emaritska

Update! Called assessment unit and spoke to midwife who advised me that on mon when was in hospital there were a few white cells in my wee nothing major and also some protein so she thinks could have urine infection causing tummy and backache.....I asked why this wasn't mentioned on Monday when I was there with same symptoms and she said she didn't know! So going back at 1pm to be retested and checked over as temp little higher than normal and hopefully get better! Thanks for all support ladies :)


----------



## AP

WOO HOO :happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Yay emaritska! Finally some real news!! Receptionists... omg


----------



## maxxiandniko

emaritska- perseverance has paid off!
angio - sorry about the gd diagnosis :nope:

I go to see my ob tomorrow morning. I'm sure I'll be freaking out tomorrow. Right now it doesn't feel real. I'm exhausted too. One of the twins threw up yesterday morning and had a fever all day. I took him to bed with us so it was a rough night. He looks much better today though. Nap time for me this afternoon.


----------



## Tasha

Hope your appointment went well emaritska

Good luck with your ob maxii


----------



## Agiboma

@Tasha how are you and the family doing?
@emariska its going to be diet controlled I have my first appointment with the dietician and nurse next week Tuesday, in the meantime they said to continue to eat what I want :lol:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Quick update - I'm 7 weeks today and saw the heartbeat. I thought it was a little slow but according to them it's a good rate. I go back in 2 weeks for another check. Of course now I'm worried about miscarrying since last time I made it this far with a heartbeat but the rate was low so the pregnancy ended. My ob said I'm way ahead of the game this time but of course I'll worry! But I'm also really happy.


----------



## emaritska

Hi all, how's everyone doing now the weekend approaching?! :)

I went to the hospital on wed and was kept in as on examination the consultant saw leaking and although said wasn't 100%sure it was from cervix she couldn't be sure it wasn't....had a scan yesterday as they thought my fluid could be very low....and it's actually a over average verging on almost too much :/. So another scan in 10days to check what's actually happening!


----------



## MizzPodd

Emar- glad it wasn't fluid from cervix. I went in on Wednesday with similar symptoms and they found plenty of fluid too. I hope it's nothing major when you go for your scan :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

emaritska - my second twin had polyhydramnios. It was like an ocean when the broke his water.


----------



## emaritska

Lol an ocean? ;) well my waters have gone early both times, and when they first scan me I've always had enough water left which baffled them as how much I lost.....however perhaps it makes sense....my amateur theory is:

I have too much fluid which I read can cause preterm labour etc, I prom at 27weeks usually( I guess I must reach my limit then!) have a scan and fluid is low but ok in terms of baby development etc....then gradually leak out more till I'm induced. Does this sound likely?? Or would polyhydramnious only cause contractions not waters breaking??? *comfused*

Going to ask my consultant at next app but I like to theorise :) 

Hope everyone's pregnancies going nicely and babies are behaving. :)


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies:wave: just found this thread.
I'm Nicola, 19+5 weeks today, 'due' june 4th.
I've had 4 preemies, all emcs, 
Elliot - 35 weeks - partial placental abruption.
Alexander - 34 weeks pprom, high temp (suspected infection) fetal distress.
Edward - 32 weeks, scar pain & fetal distress so emcs.
Emily - 25 weeks, placenta previa / accreta, bleeding and contracting.
We lost Edward at 4 weeks 5 days from sids after having him home 1 week.
We lost Emily at 2 days from a pneumothorax and complications from extreme prematurity.
So here we are again, little bit scared to say the least!!


----------



## AP

Nicola welcome back to the thread hun, would you like me to pop you on the front page again?


----------



## nicola ttc

Was i on this thread before then?! :haha:
Serious baby brain! Yes please.


----------



## AP

Yes hunny! <3 I gave Emily a mention on the first page when u left us before, I hope this is ok.
Xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

I just had a look actually and noticed that. Thank you. Must've done it in a blur as i don't remember at all!! Nice to be back anyway. :thumbup:
I'm coming up to the point things started to go wrong with Emilys pregnancy and got admitted (from 20+3) so am feeling a bit anxious even though i've been told the placenta isn't near the scar this time or low. :shrug: just feeling desperate to get past 25+1 problem free!! 32 onwards again i can deal with, nicu's like second home so can cope with that as long as we get to keep this one!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hello. Sticking my head in for a quick hi!

Expecting our 7th baby after many difficult times. I have 2 beautiful girls called caitlyn and connie. And 3 angel girls who are never far from my thoughts. 

Connie was born 23/12/11 at 26 weeks and I'm 24+3 with a surprise baby. We had a difficult Nicu journey with connie. Grade 3 ivhs, PDA, rop + laser... Connie has a lot of long lasting problems due to her early arrival. 

Terrified of how/when this one is going to arrive. I do my best not to think too much about it. But as a result I don't think I'm bonding :(


----------



## Agiboma

@Nicola welcome so sorry for you losses
@amy welcome and its normal not being able to bond whenyou have had a very traumatic NICU experience, for me personally I had nightmares about the nicu when I first found out about this pregnancy, I finally came around at 25 weeks after passed the date that I had my son. Don't worry you will come around in time and bond with LO, when you are ready emotionally.


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi Nicola and Amy :) I'm sorry for you losses :hugs: you ladies are very brave for staying so strong and taking the journey again. I pray you both have healthy pregnancies!

It's my birthday!!!! Hubby is being such a gentleman while I'm on bed rest and getting me flowers and making meals by candles. :) nice birthday after all...


----------



## dizz

Amy - I've not particularly bonded with this bump, but I didn't bond particularly with last one either - I don't deal well with abstracts, baby number 1 was coming on the back of a string of miscarriages so I was never really 100% they'd make it to be born alive (she did her best to attempt to prevent this lol) and I've spent a lot of both pregnancies just going through the motions and into organisational overdrive (as I can control lists and ticking things off them - I can't control nature or my craptacular uterus)... as it was - we bonded fine in the end (despite the hospital's best attempts to the contrary) - so I'm not worried about this one and feeling similarly again... I know it'll come given time - might not be instant, might be a couple of months of feeling a bit detached from things - but it'll come... I just make sure I don't mention this to the midwives or they'd have me chalked down as a child safety risk and referred to social services or something - so I smile and give them the answers they're expecting to hear!

27 weeks on Wednesday... gotta come off the anxiety meds in a couple of weeks (I asked them to work out the timescale for withdrawing them based upon a 33 week gestation and not 40 weeks for my own peace of mind) and things will NOT be pretty then. Have done lists of what stuff's kept where, washed the premature sized baby clothes and put them in a prominently labelled box, written down big girl's routine for whoever ends up looking after her and made sure her freezer drawer is stocked with decent meals for her... not much more I can do to make sure SHE is well-looked after if I end up delivering early again (and being kept in to do ALL the basic care myself for weeks on end). Like I say - lists and planning I can manage - the emotional stuff... no chance!

Doesn't help I'm riddled and in agony with SPD and last time the odd thought of "god I hope I don't go full-term and overdue here" crept in and I feel guilty that I somehow wished the prematurity on myself that I'm too terrified to even acknowledge the pain I'm in at all this time around!

What irrationally scares me witless is the fact that last time I had the hospital bag done relatively early (start of third tri) and suddenly had the burning urge to get the cameras charged and packed into it like 1 day before I went into labour... and I'm starting to think "need to charge the camera up and pack that" again. Irrational fear or what!?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Happy birthday mizzpod! Hi to all the new people.


----------



## maxxiandniko

emaritska said:


> Lol an ocean? ;) well my waters have gone early both times, and when they first scan me I've always had enough water left which baffled them as how much I lost.....however perhaps it makes sense....my amateur theory is:
> 
> I have too much fluid which I read can cause preterm labour etc, I prom at 27weeks usually( I guess I must reach my limit then!) have a scan and fluid is low but ok in terms of baby development etc....then gradually leak out more till I'm induced. Does this sound likely?? Or would polyhydramnious only cause contractions not waters breaking??? *comfused*
> 
> Going to ask my consultant at next app but I like to theorise :)
> 
> Hope everyone's pregnancies going nicely and babies are behaving. :)


Yep. Everyone jumped back, said "whoa!" and yelled "polyhydramnios!". The scans hadn't shown accurately the amount of fluid.


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks max!


----------



## Sam182

I haven't had a journey as tough as a lot of other preemie mummies but I'm still struggling with this pregnancy. I'm terrified of what might happen and I feel guilty too that Alexander needs me and there will be another baby to take up a lot of my time. Am I crazy or do others ever feel this way? I'm just beginning to get my head round it but I can't enjoy my pregnancy. We have our first scan and consultant appointment on feb 1st so hopefully once I see the baby things will pick up. Sorry for the downer. Just having a bit of an emotional time just now x


----------



## AP

Sam182 said:


> I haven't had a journey as tough as a lot of other preemie mummies but I'm still struggling with this pregnancy. I'm terrified of what might happen and I feel guilty too that Alexander needs me and there will be another baby to take up a lot of my time. Am I crazy or do others ever feel this way? I'm just beginning to get my head round it but I can't enjoy my pregnancy. We have our first scan and consultant appointment on feb 1st so hopefully once I see the baby things will pick up. Sorry for the downer. Just having a bit of an emotional time just now x

I was talking about this the other day and I felt exactly the same :( It becomes a distant memory though - you know yourself how amazing my girls are together and I can barely remember the days where it was just our Alex. It's actually helped her development and they are really the best of friends.


----------



## Agiboma

@Sam and Dizz :hugs:
@Atomic pink i really look forward to that day because im still feeling guilty that i wont have enough time for M, but your post gives me some hope about my kids becomming best friends.thanks for sharing that.


----------



## AP

Honestly little Tori just doesnt realise how important she has been to Alexs development. They are adorable, yep the fight over little things but they are lost without each other and nap every afternoon holding hands <3 Every night after dinner they go crazy and run around the house giggling and playing silly things theyve made up between themselves :wacko: Had I known the fun theyd have together I'd never been worried, i'd have been excited!


----------



## bumpsmum

Matthew and Daniel are great play mates too it was hard when Daniel was in hospital Matthew couldn't look at him in the incubator kept saying he was sad was heartbreaking but as soon as he came home Matthew has never left his side great pals and Daniel has quickly came on following him about just hoping Daniel gets on with new baby have no doubts Matthew will xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Bumpsmum - Elliot was like that with Alex too - he wouldn't even look at him in the incubator (he was only 20 months though so must've all looked a bit strange and scary)
They are the best of friends now - (even if they do have the odd fight - but, hey they're boys!!) They sometimes argue with each other but if there's someone else involved they stick up for each other and are a force to be reckoned with!!
Abigoma - I also worried about sharing time etc but somehow, it just works. I don't feel as anxious this time because i know they'll all get the love and attention they need. You'll be just fine. :hugs:

Baby has been kicking much more the last few days and i've really felt myself start to bond more. Like lots of you have said, it's hard to bond after a preemie/loss because maybe you don't want to let yourself get attached 'just in case'. I feel much more positive about this pregnancy than i did with Emily but maybe just because i knew there were placenta problems and had started hospital admissions with contracting/bleeding already by now.
Don't know, just hoping the positivity is a good sign!!

Mizzpod - Happy Birthday for yesterday, hope you enjoyed your day. Why are you on bed rest?


----------



## AP

Hey Amy ;) when is your due date hunny?


----------



## Foogirl

Argh, this thread just sits here taunting me........

Not joining you AGAIN, this month.

Fekk.:dohh:


----------



## AP

*preseed*cough*

:blush: I'm telling you that stuff is miracle stuff, just never discuss it with me face to face, any of you :rofl:


----------



## nicola ttc

:rofl: Agreed!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks Nicola:hugs: okay I tend to babble so to make a long confusing story short...
I delivered extremely premature with my 2nd pregnancy for unknown reasons. IC has been ruled out. I was diagnosed around 8 weeks this pregnancy with a prolapsed uterus meaning it keeps falling down (that explains my first 2 pregnancies low pressure pains). With this pregnancy the pressure is worse. It is putting a lot of pressure on my cervix and baby is funneling a little now. I was 2.5cm before bed rest but last check I was 3.9cm!! I pray baby has stopped funneling as well. I also have pre eclampsia which is borderline severe right now but I check my bp everyday at home and it seems to be normal:)
Bed rest is until delivery which I pray is in may at full term. I also have a low lying placenta but did with dd1 and that corrected itself with her. I have gestation thrombocytopenia which is a blood disorder during pregnancy (I get it every time but I'm glad because that means my risks for dvt and blood clots reduces to almost none). I was scared that I didn't have it which would put me at risk for dvt and blood clots since I'm on strict bedrest until delivery. Fx crossed for no GD this time! (Unfortunately pre eclampsia came back but hopefully it'll stay in control again) hope this wasn't too long! Lol
Next check is this Thursday and I pray everything has stated the same! Doc will also discuss plan of care because once my platelets gets below 70000, they transfer you to high risk hospital 90 miles away :( I didn't get that low until middle of last tri so I hope it takes even longer this time. Can't imagine being away from my family during the week. I'm still adjusting to my 2 yr old being in dsycare!


----------



## Agiboma

@mizzpod :hugs: thats a lot to deal with i am hoping you health holds up and LO stays baking a while longer to TERM!!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Agiboma- Thanks :hugs: like I said before strong ladies like yourself helps me to stay positive and optimistic because some days it is a bit depressing being alone in a room all day lol I didn't think I would be on bedrest again but I will do any and everything to I can to keep baby cooking until full term! 

Btw I see you moving right along!! You are getting closer to full term!


----------



## nicola ttc

Wow Mizzpod that's a lot of complications to be dealing with! I will keep everything crossed that the pe doesn't get worse and cervix doesn't shorten funnel any more! That's great that it has lengthened since being on bedrest! It might be boring and hard but if it gets baby to term it'll all be worth it!:hugs:


----------



## Sam182

Just back from the hospital as I was having terrible pains yesterday. They thought it was an ectopic but I'm glad to say they were wrong and baby is doing well. Measuring right on my dates x


----------



## AP

Phew thats great news hun!


----------



## nicola ttc

That must've been scary Sam. Glad to hear all is ok though. :thumbup:


----------



## buttonnose82

Hope everyone is doing ok <3

My toddler was diagnosed with slapped cheek on friday, so today I have to go have a blood test to check my immunity, really hoping the results come back ok but it can be pretty dangerous if your not immune and get it in pregnancy :(


----------



## AP

Oh nooo so it was slapped cheek? :( Do you know when you will get your results back?


----------



## buttonnose82

no idea, will ask today, but someone in my birth group has her bloods taken yesterday and was told it will take 10 days for results!!!

like I don't have enough to worry about already! :(


----------



## dizz

I'm still waiting for blood results through from over a fortnight ago to check my whooping cough immunity after a delightful relative decided to bring her baby (and chirpily comment "ooh we've all got a rotten bug but we wanted to come get our presents") for Christmas - baby subsequently ended up hospitalised for whooping cough, I know I wasn't immunised as a child as there was a MMR-esque health scare at the time.

If it's anything like that situation - there's only one or two labs in the country do the testing apparently so the midwife found out when she was querying why the bloods haven't come back yet - hence the delay.

Thankfully neither me nor the baby (nor the husband cos he's HELL when he's ill) have come down with it.


----------



## MizzPodd

Sam that's great news!:D

Button I'm so sorry and hope you turn out fine:hugs:

Dizz I'm glad your family is good and cough free :)


----------



## x-amy-x

AtomicPink said:


> Hey Amy ;) when is your due date hunny?

Due 2nd may Hun :)

Had my 2nd shot of steroids yesterday should baby chose to come as early as miss connie did the its sorted from that POV

Had a scan on Monday too and my cervix was still a good length 3.4 without cerclage :) connie was stitched at 19 weeks with a length of 1.9 so fab news :)

Xx


----------



## AP

Woo hoo thats fab news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

What slap cheek?


----------



## nicola ttc

Amy thats great news. :thumbup:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Amy and Sam - awesome news!
Mizz - I hear you on the hubby being sick. Mine has been throwing up and having diarrhea since yesterday and doesn't do well when he's sick.
Buttonnose - fingers crossed.

Hi to everyone else! As I mentioned above husband is now sick. I hope I don't get what everyone has. I'm feeling nauseous but that's been the case for a few weeks now. I'm 8 weeks tomorrow. I hope everything is going ok in there.


----------



## MizzPodd

Max that wasn't my hubby :) lol but I am getting sick now sneezing all day with super sore throat and stuffy nose :(


----------



## bumpsmum

bit paranoid about the whole whooping cough thing as me Matthew and Daniel all have a bad cough Daniel for over 2 weeks and its like a coughing fit once it kicks in, the boys should be ok as both immunised (Daniel only about 6 weeks ago tho) ill not immune I don't think I got the MMR when younger like mentioned about due to 'fear mongering' think lll try get GP appt just to be safe xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

MizzPodd said:


> Max that wasn't my hubby :) lol but I am getting sick now sneezing all day with super sore throat and stuffy nose :(

I'm losing my mind!


----------



## MizzPodd

Max it's okay! I'm having preggo brain too lol :)

Have my appt today to go over platelet results (already know outcome as had this blood disorder with other two pregnancies), blood pressure check and talk about my pre eclampsia, and last but not least CL!! :D I'm feeling optimistic and hoping no more funneling has occurred as I'm not qualified for cerclauge (as of now) wish me the best ladies!

I hope everyone else is doing decent enough


----------



## maxxiandniko

My dog is sick now! Vomiting and diarrhea. Just dropped him at the vet for an overnight stay the poor thing.


----------



## MizzPodd

So I had my appt yesterday and got to find babys hb with the doppler. My doctor is so cool :) Anywho, he basically said that they will be monitoring me very closely still, especially the pre eclampsia stuff and told me that he will be sending me to their fmf specialist. Next week is my CL appt where he will check it and measure. He also wants to do another ultrasound of baby, I think to check measurements and stuff again. He said, he is worried because I keep checking things off his worry list as tme goes on. Like its a gradual thing lol I have to do the 24 hr urine jug thing again. the lab tech was like, wow you are a pro at this now! lol All in all, I am feeling optimistic still because my platelets are still high enough for me to continue my progesterone shots until 36 weeks... But I will have more bruising and stuff which I don't mind. *when platelets are low, you are more prone to bruises and stuff). And my bp has been stable still, and my pressure pains have been less frequent since being on bed rest... I am told to remain on strict bed rest until delivery which I figured lol I still can't lift up my munchkin but its okay. oh and since I have the blood disorder again, he is not worried about DVT or blood clots. I sure could do without getting GD again!! I know I have pre e again, but I pray I don't get GD again!

His current goal for me is to make it to 28 weeks, then 32, and so on. I know I will make it to 36 weeks at least! I feel the positive vibes! :) Cant wait til appt next week to check cervix and baby. Oh and Im looking forward to the appt with the fmf specialist as well. I already know which hospitals I will be transferred to just in case things become worse later on, and they are both great hospitals.

You ladies have a great weekend! :D


----------



## Agiboma

@mizzpod its good your dr is supportive
As for me it looks like pre eclamsia is back, wont get the confirmation till later this week, after my 24 hour urine collection and various blood test, im so upset about it as i know the implication of pre e all to well.


----------



## MizzPodd

I wish you didn't! So much for us wanting to skip it this time. I have my GD test in a few weeks and I'm not looking forward to it at all. I don't want to be on insulin again :(

You and your lil mama are in my prayers :hugs: hang in there, you are so close to full term girl... Almost to 30 weeks!!! :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Agiboma said:


> @mizzpod its good your dr is supportive
> As for me it looks like pre eclamsia is back, wont get the confirmation till later this week, after my 24 hour urine collection and various blood test, im so upset about it as i know the implication of pre e all to well.

Sorry you may have been hit with pre-e again. I will keep my fingers crossed they can control it with meds or you can hang on for another few weeks at least xx


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm a little on edge this morning. Just stupid stuff. So my sperm donor abandoned my brothers and i a year ago and doesn't speak to us. Unfortunately some of my important mail goes to his address from when I lived there when I was 18... Instead of forwarding the mail, they ignore it which is so damn immature. I'm supposed to remain stress free as possible but I'm starring to lose that because I need these documents for taxes and other stuff. My hubby said he is sending a email asking for this stuff and then I will do an address change so this does not have to happen anymore. I hardly vent to anyone and being on bedrest I don't have anyone to talk to really. So when I try to get this stuff of my chest my mom doesn't have time she says to listen. I always listen to my family members problems and the one time I need to talk about it I get shut down. I have so much suppressed and its starting to unhinge because I never have an outlet. Wooh! Okay this felt kinda nice typing this out! Sorry for the rant lol

I'm currently doing the 24 hr again becuz doc wants to see if pre e is getting worse or staying mild. Have important appt tomorrow for length check and possibly ultrasound to check on baby growth. I'm supposed to be going to a fmf specialist too sometime in the next few weeks. I'm just excited about my appt tomorrow. Ill update after the appt. it's so much going on but I am staying positive no matter what although at the moment it's very hard!


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh and one more week til 24 weeks!! That's our recent goal, then on to 28 :D


----------



## Agiboma

@mizzpod sounds lkike your going through a lot right now. Try not to take on too much teh pregnancy is stressful enough and we are here :hugs: so post whatever is on your mind. Yeah for 1 more week till your first milestone. I hope your 24 hour stays stable funny enough im currently doing my 24 hour urine also. Best of luck to the both of us.


----------



## Agiboma

@25weeker how is Holy doing? As for M he recently started daycare to help with his language development he talks a lot more these days trying to imitate what we are saying, we still have far to go but what i have learnt with him is that he will do it in his own time.


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks Agiboma :) 
Yeah days after losing my baby girl, my sperm donor was speaking very negative about me to my older brother and I have no reason why. He never called to check on me or anything. It was hard becuz he was one of the closet ppl in my life; daddy's girl. But now I'm good becuz I'm an adult and have no time for children games. That's his loss for pushing his kids away.... Anywho next subject lol
I hope we both do well! Ugh that 24 hr urine i tell you, gets old fast lol


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mizz and Angio - I'm sending positive energy your way


----------



## 25weeker

Hello everyone I was going to wait until I was 12 weeks before posting here but OMG this feels like the longest 3 1/2 weeks since I found out I am pregnant I figured I was better sharing with other prem mums. Although we planned this when it happens the reality of having another baby is really scary. At the moment I am spending my time in denial and stressing if I am carrying twins. I tried to get an early scan through the NHS but they wouldn't so I have booked a private one for next week when I am 8+5 because if it ends up being two I want to see my consultant at 12/13 weeks instead of 16 weeks and I can't spend another 4 weeks not knowing! If everything goes ok and I make it past my first trimester I am sure you will be seeing many more posts from me in my moments of stress :flower:


----------



## AP

:happydance: everytime you posted I hoped this was going to be it! And today - it is!!! *Congratulations hunny!!!!!!*

Have you been able to call the EPU direct and explain your history? It seemed they took into account Alexs story and not just the previous mc I had when they decided I could have a scan. It was a reassurance scan - I didnt have any issues at the time


----------



## 25weeker

AtomicPink said:


> :happydance: everytime you posted I hoped this was going to be it! And today - it is!!! *Congratulations hunny!!!!!!*
> 
> Have you been able to call the EPU direct and explain your history? It seemed they took into account Alexs story and not just the previous mc I had when they decided I could have a scan. It was a reassurance scan - I didnt have any issues at the time

Thanks - Despite seeing a consultant in May it was October before we plucked up the courage to say OK lets do it!

No didn't think of calling them direct but good idea. I have a midwife app tomorrow which to me is really early as I was nearly 12 weeks the last time but I am covered by a different area now as we moved when Holly was 9 months. This doctor even sent away a urine test to confirm the pregnancy whereas my last ones took my word for it. The difference a few miles down the road make lol.

There is a place in Perth that does an early reassurance scan for £35 so going there. No photo's or anything but that's fine I am only interested to know how many is in there.


----------



## 25weeker

Agiboma said:


> @25weeker how is Holy doing? As for M he recently started daycare to help with his language development he talks a lot more these days trying to imitate what we are saying, we still have far to go but what i have learnt with him is that he will do it in his own time.

She is doing great although still not very good at putting on weight even though she eats well. Guess she will think that's great when she is an adult! She has been referred to ENT because she has been chronically snotty since starting nursery in April 2011. It doesn't really bother her as she probably doesn't know any different now but her snoring is terrible and we think she would eat even more if she wasn't so bunged up as she can't breathe through her nose.

Not sure how she will take being a big sister as she is centre of attention for all our families as most of our nieces & nephews are older and the younger ones are in Abu Dhabi so nose will definitely be out of joint :dohh:


----------



## AP

25weeker said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: everytime you posted I hoped this was going to be it! And today - it is!!! *Congratulations hunny!!!!!!*
> 
> Have you been able to call the EPU direct and explain your history? It seemed they took into account Alexs story and not just the previous mc I had when they decided I could have a scan. It was a reassurance scan - I didnt have any issues at the time
> 
> Thanks - Despite seeing a consultant in May it was October before we plucked up the courage to say OK lets do it!
> 
> No didn't think of calling them direct but good idea. I have a midwife app tomorrow which to me is really early as I was nearly 12 weeks the last time but I am covered by a different area now as we moved when Holly was 9 months. This doctor even sent away a urine test to confirm the pregnancy whereas my last ones took my word for it. The difference a few miles down the road make lol.
> 
> There is a place in Perth that does an early reassurance scan for £35 so going there. No photo's or anything but that's fine I am only interested to know how many is in there.Click to expand...

Some of the docs really take the piss literally these days though! They did the same to me though with Alex even though I had even had a scan at the EPU at that point :dohh: Felt like an right idiot giving her the sample but whatever made her happy :rofl:

Heres the details you can call - maybe you could discuss the idea with your midwife first, if she's supportive enough she might even make the referal. I think in your case it is important to know and you really should be at the EPU at some point. 

_Clinic Times: Mon-Fri 09:00-17:00 Weekends  09:00-15:30 (scanning 09:00-12:00 emergency new referrals only)

Tel: 0131 2422438_


----------



## emaritska

Hi girls! Firstly congrats 25weeker :)
Mizzpodd and agi sorry to hear things little rough at moment, sending you massive hugs and keeping fingers crossed everything settles down a little x 
We are doing well here, had a scan today (24 weeks) and I have a chunky little 1lb7oz currently which seems huge if I'm honest for 24weeks, but so worried about her being early...the bigger the better ! Ps I reserve the right to retract that statement should I be sat here at 40+weeks with a 12lb baby! 

Scan went well, fluid levels are fine but have dropped 4-6cm since 2weeks ago so consultant tomorrow to discuss however sure as level still "normal" will just be a wait and see what happens x


----------



## dizz

Congrats 25weeker! I have to say I got lucky in that I'm "in" the miscarriage system already so I've always got the luxury of just ringing the EPU, saying I'm one of the recurrent miscarriage consultant's patients and getting in for weekly scans from about 6 weeks onwards (and yep, I was definitely eager to check there was just one in there!) - that stands for any subsequent pregnancies I ever have.

We crossed the 28 week mark today - five and a bit weeks till the point things went wrong for us last time which has me distinctly wobbly, but I'm really just trying to stay sane by getting over each "increment" of preemieness as a goal at a time. GTT looks dicey to say the least - my fasting level is slightly elevated (but was last time and they didn't haul me in as a "fail" then), and then I had to go change the baby while waiting for the second bloods to be done... and the toilets with a baby change are - next door to the NICU entrance - thanks guys - I was hoping to be able to waft by in blissful ignorance of where this NICU IS (diff hospital for obvious reasons - at least the staff in the ante-natal part are pleasant and helpful which is more than those in the "bad" hospital were... shoulda known then and changed my choice)!

Baby is head down though which I do NOT like (don't you go lining up for an escape attempt before at LEAST 35 weeks) but completely not engaged (but Erin wasn't engaged at all before she decided to make her bid for freedom) - that bit's got me a little unnerved as I don't like the idea of it being in the escape position this early on!

Oh and if anyone does a pee sample early in the day - and then leaves it in your bag in the car in the snow ready to go to the midwife later in the day - half-frozen pee can turn one very very interesting pinky orange shade! I bet you always wanted to know this (it becomes pee coloured again as it warms up but it did cause some interesting looks when the MW went to do the dipstick test).


----------



## nicola ttc

Congratulations 25weeker!! :happydance:
No time to read through right now as i missed quite a bit but will soon!
Hope everyone is well. 
We had our scan yesterday and found out we are on team :pink:. Everyone knew it anyway as i'm carrying the way i carry girls (fat:haha:) but nice to know for sure.


----------



## Agiboma

@25 weeker i have been waiting for this post, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
@emariska great news on teh scan
@nicola congrats on team pink

As for me just came back from the internist endocriniologist anyhow i tested my urine glucose +++ and protein ++, waiting to get back the blood and urine results tommorrow. My blood pressure is low and no other signs of preeclamsia except for the proteins in the urine. DR said they will monitore it to see how severe it gets and take it like that. Also said i need to start to see a kidney specialist, now thats new for me so that will make it 3 seperate dr appoinment a week till i deliver. YEAHHH


----------



## 25weeker

Thanks all although not sure why some of you were waiting on it lol. We were so undecided whether to try again so last Dec I asked my doc to refer me for a pre pregnancy plan. Even when we eventually had the app 5 months later we still couldn't decide.

One thing we are certain off is no matter what happens this is my last pregnancy as it's all far too stressful!


----------



## AP

Prob because you kept replying and we kept opening thinking "oooooh!" :rofl:


----------



## 25weeker

AtomicPink said:


> Prob because you kept replying and we kept opening thinking "oooooh!" :rofl:

My replies before now where to support people only :)


----------



## emaritska

Thanks all! Can I pick your brains ladies ( I'm certain most of you know more than my doctors :/. )

If I've been leaking for almost 3weeks slowly, they confirmed its not urine but don't use these "strip test" things you others mention....and In 2weeks my fluid index has reduced as it has....would I be right in thinking I'm within my rights to ask for antibiotics as precaution and the possibility of steroids again? They seem to be taking a softly softly approach which in some cases in lovely and calming but if I've lost 4-6cm in two weeks I wouldn't be unreasonable to imagine will continue at similar rate? 

Advice my experts ;)


----------



## AP

I do the same with Foo tho, I click and think " pleeeeease!"

Good luck with tomorrow C xxxxx


----------



## Agiboma

@ 25 weeker i am with you on last pregnancy this it it for me i could not find the courage to do this again.
@emariska yes i would ask for the antibiotics and the steroids


----------



## 25weeker

emaritska said:


> Thanks all! Can I pick your brains ladies ( I'm certain most of you know more than my doctors :/. )
> 
> If I've been leaking for almost 3weeks slowly, they confirmed its not urine but don't use these "strip test" things you others mention....and In 2weeks my fluid index has reduced as it has....would I be right in thinking I'm within my rights to ask for antibiotics as precaution and the possibility of steroids again? They seem to be taking a softly softly approach which in some cases in lovely and calming but if I've lost 4-6cm in two weeks I wouldn't be unreasonable to imagine will continue at similar rate?
> 
> Advice my experts ;)

I don't see any harm in asking for antibiotics. Not sure about the steroids though as I have heard they are most effective if taken within 2 weeks of giving birth and I always wonder if I had mine a bit later would it have helped Rebecca's lungs and she would be here today. I was given the steroids at 23 weeks as there was a possibility of delivering then.


----------



## labmommy

I would ask about antibiotics too. Noah had low fluid. I'm with 25wkr on steroids too. We had first ay 24wks in case thu came early. Then, didn't have next til night before and afternoon of delivery. I wonder if I had them more spread out would it have helped Noah. Do watch the fluid issue. How's movement? Anything light up on scans? 

We meet with ob to discuss the possibility of what appended last pregnancy happening again. And , of anything tht happened with Noah, if it is a possible complication we can see with other babies. So unnerving! I want to try but I'm so afraid, especially not knowing what Jo's future holds with delays milestones,health...


----------



## Lianne1986

could this be why tylers lungs wernt developed properly? i had steroids then he was born 2 weeks later?


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi ladies, just checking in to see how you all are :)

Baby Euan's due date last Weds, he was a month old yesterday! History did repeat itself a little though - Ethan never left hospital and went straight to NNU and with this baby we went home only to be readmitted at day 5!!! Same issues - jaundice due to slow feeding, incubator for body temp, feeding tube!!! Stressssss.

Hope all of your respective tests go well and babies stay cooking for as long as poss!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Emaritska - I had a set of steroid shots when I went into preterm labor at 23 weeks and then again at 28 as I was in preterm labor again and had a postivive ffn. They say it's always best to give the steroids if they think you'll deliver within the week and you can only have 2 sets of 2 shots. I think the steroids made all the difference for my twins as they only needed cpap when they were born.

Congrats to everyone else who has good news (seems like everyone who posted since my last post!)

I have another dr appt today to see if everything is still progressing and as usual I'm expecting the worst!


----------



## emaritska

Tanks all, well I'm back from antenatal clinic and in tears :( basically it started with blood pressure (fine) and urine sample which showed +1 protein and +3 leukocytes....so they have sent it off. Saw a registrar who decided given the reduction in fluid (although still normal range) and still leaking and urine results I should have antibiotics and steroids. She explained it may just be precautionary but worth it.....she had to just go and discuss with consultant. 
She then came back with consultant 5mins later and the consultant stated they will not be giving me either as she doesn't think I'm leaking fluid! I asked what it was seeing as been confirmed not urine, discharge certainly isn't like this and my fluid level chart showed a reduction..... Her response " it's not urine, however I'm not convinced its fluid, the chart means nothing could be position if baby affecting results, we won't give antibiotics till your MSu comes back in 3-5days so until you gush .....well, we will see you again at 28weeks" I said I was concerned and she basically said on balance she doesn't think my waters so its 50/50 if they do anything.

I started crying explaining my waters gushed at 27 weeks both times before only to be told if they do to go back! So I left with a fricking urine sample pot to catch "that leaking fluid". :/. , dont bath just shower, monitor my temp, no sex and to come back if anything changes, I was too upset to go any further at that point so have come home to have a good cry then think about what to do!!! If its not my waters why do I need to avoid everything you muppet!!!! 

Note to self: move to a county with better hospitals :(


----------



## Agiboma

@emariska :hugs: i can only imagine how annoyed and frustrated you are, hopefully once teh results come back you will ge tthe appropriate treatment.
As for me i am just cclelbrating 30 weeks YEAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## emaritska

Yay go agiboma!!! 30weeks, that must feel like a huge milestone! Very pleased for you xxx


----------



## 25weeker

@emaritska - Sorry you appointment was so upsetting. It is very frustrating that health professionals what you say seriously. Everytime I tell a doctor / midwife I am O neg they won't take my word for it they say we will confirm it with a blood test. I started giving blood about 14 years ago and know my blood group and remember the nice injections as my girls where O pos :shrug:

@agiboma - Yeah you are in the 3s :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AP

Hope all went well today 25weeker xxx <3


----------



## 25weeker

It went fine thanks although it took 2 hours I forgot how many questions they ask you. She said she wouldn't be able to get me an earlier scan which I kind of expected anyway.

Forgot to take a bag with me so was walking up the street with my bounty folder hidden in my coat :rofl:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hi ladies...sorry to kind of butt in the thread but I was wondering if any of u have a bicornuate uterus? Wich may have been the cause of your previous preterm labour.
I'm just looking for someone to talk to and get some input on things.
I knowits early, my lo is only 3months but already oh is talking about another one.
But I'm nervous as he was born at 35 weeks and it looks most likely because of my bicornuate uterus. 

Thanks ladies :) 

And good luck with all your pregnancies!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies... Very interesting last few days. Had my cervical length check appt. cervix had shortened and I was 1 cm dilated. I cme back that night becuz of pains in lower abdomen and back :(.... Monitored for hours pumped with fluids. Explained about preterm labor sent home. Next early morning went to get progesterone shot when three of my doctors informed me not eat or drink anything becuz they wanted to get a cerclauge.... Long story short they did one, and I'm recovering now. Just resting and takin some pain meds. Have appt next weeks with specialist... Oh goodness what an overwhelming unexpected turn of events. The spinal didn't even fully numb me so I could feel the procedure. It was very painful but I had a feeling the epidural wouldn't fully worked (happened with my mom lol). Anywho I took it like a trooper. During recovery I was having terrible contractions and it was mainly becuz I couldn't pee! My bladder was completely full but the numbing affect wouldn't wear off... So 6 hours later right when they were putting a catheter in I just started peeing right there in bed!! Lol it was awkward lol I peed for at least an hour... That's how much my bladder had filled. And the contractions went away almost instantly! They have me the meds to help prevent contractions along with pain meds.
My baby has been kicking me in the bladder and right on the middle ever since I emptied my bladder last night... I mean non stop. Lol so it is an uncomfortable sensation but I'm so glad everything turned out good. I had not expected this at all and I was so happy I didn't eat an early breakfast. It was like I knew they would operate that day lol

They will remove stitches at 36 weeks. I really pray this works and I end up going that long! I'm on my same bedrest so I feel confident this cerclauge will help me out a lot. I'm so thankful of my doctors becuz they moved so quickly and didn't want risk me dilating more or my cervix shortening more. I've never been in a hospital that every department is nice and kind. My experience was amazing as far as bedside manners goes. Before operation I had to get these heart tests becuz of my heart condition and my platelets checked because of me having gestation thrombocytopenia.... But everything was a go:) 
I'm officially with the IC ladies :D but I'm proud! Lol I have a cerclauge to help and I'm confident that it will get me to the 30 weeks at least :)

Have a great weekend girls :):)


----------



## AP

Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bumpsmum

Congrats 25weeker fab news, hope everyone else doing ok, 19 weeks and counting 2 more weeks til we hopefully find out sex, bit concerned havnt noticed any movement yes but I'm thinking 'girl' due to this and fact I'm carrying differently more fat than pregnant looking so fx xx


----------



## Agiboma

@bumpsmom hoping for team pink for you


----------



## 25weeker

@mizzpod - fingers crossed the stitch will get you to term.
@bumpsmom - good luck for your scan.

OHs 40th birthday today so we are going out for a meal with the inlaws. Told him we will be sitting at the end of the table with our wine glasses beside each other so he can drink both of them. Expecting a very hungover hubby tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## 25weeker

I received a letter from the hospital to see the consultant on Wednesday. I didn't think I would get to see her so early so reassuring that I will be taken care off.


----------



## AP

That is good! I never had anything til after 12 weeks x


----------



## Sal76

Hello everyone, just wanted to say hello, as you can see from my sig I've had previous prems and I'm now expecting fifth and final baby and trying soooooo hard not to worry!!! I didn't want to say hi before as I didn't ' feel safe' but I'm just about getting some confidence!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## AP

Hello Sarah! And welcome!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi Sarah!


----------



## Agiboma

25weeker said:


> I received a letter from the hospital to see the consultant on Wednesday. I didn't think I would get to see her so early so reassuring that I will be taken care off.

That is so important i am very happy they are taking teh initiative it really makes a lot of difference. Since i came back to Canada I have had weekly appointments with ultrasound and cervix length check's and i think that is teh reason why i have made it this far. It also puts your mind at ease to an extent. Very happy to hear this news from your end hunny.:happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: Sarah and welcome


----------



## Sal76

Thanks guys :hugs: back at hospital on Wednesday to check things aren't any closer! I've been there every fortnight for cervical scans/ measurement etc, have to say I worry more going than if I'm just left alone :wacko:

Sarah xx


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm just happy they are being very cautious with your pregnancy :)


----------



## Sal76

They are brilliant to be fair, I'm on progesterone and bi weekly cervical checks I've had early scan due to ectopic and blood drained left right and centre lol! Xx I think it's just as I've reached my last ones arrival time I'm just worrying xx

Sarah xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh that's completely understandable :hugs: I think each woman whose gone through this experiences those feelings around their baby's previous arrival. It sounds like you are moving along smoothly! :)


----------



## Sal76

I just get fed up with people to keep my legs crossed lol oh yeah THATS how it works! Pft!

Sarah xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol!


----------



## Agiboma

@ Sarah i hear you on keeping your legs closed, i had weekly cervix checks and although i didnt mind i was looking fwd to not having to do them anymore thank goodness my DR agrees and they have stoped as of 30 weeks so now we just check the growth of the baby YEAHHHH!!!


----------



## emaritska

How's everyone doing today? Going ok?

I got my results back ...no infection at the moment, and now the consultant won't see me till 28weeks :( 
I'm still leaking slowly and lots of low pressure, but they aren't interested! Seeing my local midwife on Wednesday, am going to demand a scan at 26weeks to check fluid level....it dropped over the previous 2weeks so a scan then should show if its dropped again over the past two weeks as consultant who reviewed my file for literally 3mins said one scan showing a drop on the chart isn't significant ...regardless of my history and went as far to use the phrase "we are always suspicious of anyone presenting with a history like yours,,,it's so rare for prom to happen twice at the same gestation. Obviously I mean that nicely."

More i think about it the angrier I get!


----------



## MizzPodd

Emar :hugs: sweetie. Wow they really know how to piss off a high risk pregnancy woman! That's so frustrating and I hope you do give them hell and demand a fluid check. It's not like its a huge procedure! And they should be doing it becuz of your constant leaking and history.... Better safe than sorry especially when it comes to your child!! I hope you can get reall answers at your next apportionment


----------



## Sal76

Goodness I can't believe they aren't checking you more closely!! I'd be inclined to go to a and e or walk in centre they should at least do a fluid check!!! Hope you hang on in there!

Sarah xxx


----------



## emaritska

Thanks, it just gets to the point where you start to feel like you are crazy :(


----------



## Agiboma

@emariska how frustrating
@mizzpod congrats on 24 weeks


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you!! 24 weeks is finally here!!! Yes! :D next goal is 28 weeks. I pray this cerclauge keeps holding together :) can't wait until my appt Thursday. Will definitely update!

I hope everyone else is doing okay.. Considering this stressful time :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Had a scan today and very very pleased to say there is only one baby in there and all looking well so far. :happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Congrats 25weeker :D


----------



## Sam182

Can anyone tell me what normally happens at a consultant appointment and how often they will likely see me etc? We have our scan and consultant appointment on Friday. The midwife mentioned the consultant seeing me at 12 weeks and then 28 weeks which has panicked me as Alex was born at 27 weeks!


----------



## emaritska

Hi sam182, the consultant should decide at the 12week app how often they will see you, I expect the 12week and 28week app the midwife mentioned are general guidelines....however....I have prom twice at 27weeks (but didn't deliver for weeks after) ...and I have been told I won't be seen till 28weeks now even though they have already said I'm leaking :/ 

Fingers crossed you get a good 'un ;)


----------



## Sal76

My 12 week appointment was the one where the consultant decided on two weekly cervix checks I then went on progesterone suppositories I have next appointment tomorrow!! This is on top of normal midwife appointments xx hope that helps a little?!?

Sarah xx


----------



## AP

Congrats 25weeker!!!!!

Sam it depends on the circumstances. On the first app about 13 weeks we went through Alexs old birth files and couldn't figure out a reason for delivering. All we could do, was assume it was a type of infection the hospital didnt pick up. So, I had swabs every four weeks taken at each consultant appointment. Inbetween that landed my scans and FFN tests, and started the progesterone at 22 weeks


----------



## bumpsmum

I wasn't seen by consultant til 16 weeks (he wasn't there was a junior dr :dohh:) although at 7+2 put on aspirin at early preg clinic. Like you told 28 weeks depends how hopefully symptom free you are before then. I've to have urine checked, msu sent away BP check and kidney functions done every 4 weeks til 28 weeks then every 2 weeks when growth scans etc start xx


----------



## blakesmummy09

my son blake 21/05/09 5lb 1
NICU with grunt for a week then transfered to transitional care for a week

suffered with bronchiolitis 5x within 4 months but a happy healthy 3 1/2 year old now

pregnancy problems:
c-section
breech
PROM (waters broke at 31 weeks)
gestational diabetes from 6 weeks
epilepsy 

hoping this one will have an easier time with :)


----------



## 25weeker

I have just had my appointment with the consultant. I will be having cervical scans fortnightly from 16 weeks and swabs every four weeks from 16 weeks. After each scan I will have an appointment with the consultant to discuss the results.

I asked had they had any updates on progesterone from the optimmum trial but they haven't so my hospital won't prescribe it.


----------



## AP

Ah are you not at the Royal :(


----------



## dizz

29 weeks here - getting NO extra monitoring at all (apart from my lovely midwife who's kept me on the first-baby schedule of appointments and is doing all she can to push the hospital into action) - think I next see the consultant at 32 weeks.

The one thing I HAVE managed to get now is an appointment with the specialist birth trauma midwife to try to work out a plan of action how the hospital can minimise my stonking anxiety issues following last pregnancy - hopefully she can flag me as a priority not to be transferred back to the horrid hospital we were at last time... but that appointment isn't for a few weeks.

I think next week's going to be the rough one for me when I tick over into the 30-something weeks and start getting near that damned 33 number. Plus crippled with SPD and just found out this new HS2 rail line's coming under half a mile past my house so not in the sunniest moods anyway!


----------



## 25weeker

AtomicPink said:


> Ah are you not at the Royal :(

Yes I am. I was wanting to know if I could get progesterone without joining the trial but they won't :). Not sure I will join it as false positives would stress me out. Will decide nearer the time.


----------



## buttonnose82

25 weeker, that it good that they will be monitoring you so closely this time :)

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and see the consultant :) 

I feel so dizzy right now and I am sure my BP is pretty low because every time I stand up everything goes black and feels like the room is spinning


----------



## dizz

Buttonnose - I always get the dizzy spells when pregnant thing going on (had to sit down five times while trying to make a pasta sauce the other day because otherwise I was going to faceplant in the dog bed - soft but smelly landing if I had done)... they've never found a reason for it- my iron's fine, my blood pressure's resolutely normal (despite the NHS's best efforts to the contrary)... only thing I can think of is that my gran had low blood pressure problems all her life.

It's flipping annoying!

Our local SureStart staff are fab btw - they know I can barely lift the big girl, so they're all helping me lift her out of the buggy and carry her over to where they've got me a chair out when I go to baby group - so kind of 'em all! (I think secretly she's one of their fave babies to be honest - they're all amazed how she's grown from being a teeny tiny preemie - think she would only have been the equivalent of about 37 weeks when I first took her down there)


----------



## Agiboma

@25 weeker glad to hear you are going to be watched closely
@blakesmommy welcome, hope this time it will be better for you


----------



## buttonnose82

Has my 12 week scan today & saw the consultant, we were there 2 hours but we left feeling very reassured and happy, I really love our consultant!

Scan was fab, baby was snuggled right down so had to do lots of jiggling but then they started moving is every direction but the one needed lol, I have been bumped forward 2 days so now due August 14th!

Consultant care plan now in place, I have started aspirin, I will have a growth scan at 28 & 32 weeks, weeks blood pressure & urine from 28 weeks then twice weekly from 30 weeks. We will talk about delivery method after the 20 week scan but have been given all the VBAC info to read ready.

She basically said, because of the severity of the Pre e & HELLP last time, there is a 1 in 4 chance of it happening to that degree again but she expects I will develop some form of pre e at some point but hopefully milder & later than last time.

She set our first aim as 32 weeks, then 34 weeks then 36 weeks, she said once we get to 36 weeks she won't be worried at all about delivery :)


----------



## AP

25weeker said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> Ah are you not at the Royal :(
> 
> Yes I am. I was wanting to know if I could get progesterone without joining the trial but they won't :). Not sure I will join it as false positives would stress me out. Will decide nearer the time.Click to expand...

I see!

Yes it's a difficult one to make. You have to be really disciplined about it. That's all very well me saying that now but when you are pregnant and full of hormones and of course worry its a lot harder to be disciplined about it!

Just remember a positive means naff all really, a negative is more reliable. 

I really do think progesterone should be given on prescription, OPPTIMUM is our only hope and I think it's a one in four chance of having a placebo.


----------



## MizzPodd

Scan and appt with MFM went good. She said I am maxed on everything as far as the docs helping me keep baby in. So now it's just a wait and see. Still get shots weekly and will have next appt feb 26 when I'm 28 weeks. They really want to me to get to 28 weeks, will be very happy! Lol
Baby scan was good. Baby is 1 lb 8 oz! And growing right on time so I'm thrilled that I won't need a lot of appts before feb 26 no poking and prodding for awhile.
Also stich is tight and closed... Cervix short of course but stitch should hopefully hold until 36 weeks.
She said I'm still at extreme high risk for early labor but hopefully I will get to the late 30s weeks.
As far as my pre e, she said as long as my bp stays normal, I should be okay but if it starts getting high, they will want to induce right away. But I think I'm good with bp because it was mild with dd1 too


----------



## Agiboma

@mizzpod great news glad to hear it


----------



## Sal76

Sat in dr as lost some plug this morning and now bleeding....

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## AP

oh Sal I hope everythings ok!


----------



## Sal76

Now off to hospital for proper check! Xx grrr


----------



## MizzPodd

Sal toes and fingers crossed for you sweetie!!! :hugs: keep staying strong!


----------



## 25weeker

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Sal76

Thanks guys xx in now on medication to stop the contractions and have had first lot of steroids! Hopefully he will stay put! Xx


----------



## Tasha

Everything crossed that the meds work and that he stays put for a long time yet x


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh Sal I pray baby stays cooking inside a little while longer at least! :D


----------



## dizz

Everything crossed for you Sal!


----------



## emaritska

Fingers crossed sal xxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Some uplifting long waited news for me and my family...I have the number to the person who handled my angels birth and death certificate so now I can call tomorrow and tell her about the doctors mix up of gender so hopefully we will finally get everything changed to her name! This is huge becuz how can we truly get closure knowing there is no birth or death certificate or anything saying she even existed? :(This had had me depressed the last few days but something told me to call numbers until someone could help and it worked. I may be on bedrest but I can still get this in motion becuz we want some closure before our rainbow baby is born. And if its a boy he will be a jr which is what they put for our angel girl :nope: in my heart I just have to get this hanged before new baby arrives... It's been haunting ever since we found out and we've been told its outta our hands to change but I'm her mama and I promised her I will find a way


----------



## Agiboma

@Sal sending you positive energy LO stays baking a while longer. 
@mizzpod glad you got the closure you needed


----------



## bumpsmum

:wacko: everything is crossed for you Sal xx

As for me so far alls well......can't wait for fri to see bubbles again and find out the sex. Had to take my wedding ring etc off but swelling is mild hoping its not the start of the dreaded odema and just normal pregnancy bloat xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Agiboma said:


> @Sal sending you positive energy LO stays baking a while longer.
> @mizzpod glad you got the closure you needed

Thanks. We haven't gotten it yet but we r closer then before :) feb 26 is my next appt and that's when we will begin the physical work (person to person talking) that way we will be in person rather than just on the phone.


----------



## Agiboma

Another moan, I took M to his follow up appointment with NICU today. Well i just knew how it was going to go. They put us in this big Gym sized room and he was totally in heaven M loves to run around and he cant stop himself. Well thats exactly what he did, only for the DR. to come in and tell me they are concerned that he cannot sit still long enough to learn anything so his speech can be improved. Im thinking to myself ooo f off. You spend less than 3 minutes with my son and want to diagnoise him already. 

I told the nurse the room was too much of a stimulus for my son but NO one listens to me. They keep asking does the daycare complain about his energy level i tell them no and they just cant come off it. So upset with these so called professionals. I know my son and i know the problems he has and having to much energy is not one of them. Friggin get us speech and language thats what we need help with. Moan over


----------



## MizzPodd

Agiboma so sorry you r dealing with deaf docs! Obviously you know your son more than anyone so it would be common sense to listen to your experiences with your son! Oh I can't imagine going through that, I would probably lose it ;) you r strong mama! :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Agiboma - I understand your frustration. Holly has congestion in her ears and despite always failing her hearing tests they wouldn't refer her to ent. Yesterday we went for another hearing test he asked my thoughts before starting and I said it will be the same as she is still badly congested in the nose as well. He was giving it maybe not the ears might have cleared. Of course after the test he admitted it hasnt to which I replied she has been like this solid for nearly 2 years so I didn't think it would go away. They have now said they will refer her to ent but they are too late as I managed to persuade my health visitor to refer her last month. Although it is a 12 week waiting list!

Thankfully it is the lower levels she is not hearing so they said it is only when there is a lot of background noise she will be affected like in nursery but she is coping ok in nursery so apart from constant snot and no doubt all her food tastes bland she is coping ok.

I had the same at the hospital they never believe me when I say I am O neg and say we will take blood to double check. I am a blood donor and been pregnant before so how would I not know my blood group!


----------



## dizz

25weeker said:


> I am a blood donor and been pregnant before so how would I not know my blood group!

And on this front... our local GP office doesn't keep the results of blood group tests on their database so they end up having to re-run the blood group one with every single pregnancy. Just another silly pointless little thing to waste NHS money and you'd think it would be a straightforward piece of patient data to keep!

They also get locum midwives in, and don't give them access to the part of the computer system meaning they can check blood test results - I don't think anyone ever DID look at my 28 week bloods last time!

30 weeks today... 33+5 is where things went wrong last time... next goal 34 weeks but I have the (useless) consultant at 32 weeks - half expecting them to suddenly decree because of the tearing and mess they made of my nether bits last time with the forceps that they'll want me to have a section - I'm just anticipating some kind of late in the game bombshell to be delivered at that meeting.


----------



## bumpsmum

Woo hoo on the 30 week milestone Dizz fx for you your better taken care of this time.

25weeker Daniel failed his last heating test also due to 'congestion' he must be due a follow up soon as they said 3 months instead of 6 months. He is always stuffy and congested but personally don't think his hearing is affected he sure hears the baby gate at the bathroom opening :dohh: lol hope ENT appt comes quickly xx


----------



## emaritska

Congrats dizz on making it to 30weeks! Fingers crossed consultant app goes well x 
Had my 26week growth/general check up scan this morning, all fine, baby still has plenty of fluid, cervix long and she's huge! Well 1lb 15oz but seems huge for 26weeks if you see what I mean! 

Hope everyone's babies are behaving and you are all making time for yourselves too!


----------



## Srrme

I might be joining you ladies again. AF is late. 

The thought terrifies me.


----------



## Agiboma

@srrm lol welcome back and yes terrified sounds normal for every preemie mommy, who falls pregnant


----------



## buttonnose82

dizz said:


> 25weeker said:
> 
> 
> I am a blood donor and been pregnant before so how would I not know my blood group!
> 
> And on this front... our local GP office doesn't keep the results of blood group tests on their database so they end up having to re-run the blood group one with every single pregnancy. Just another silly pointless little thing to waste NHS money and you'd think it would be a straightforward piece of patient data to keep!
> 
> They also get locum midwives in, and don't give them access to the part of the computer system meaning they can check blood test results - I don't think anyone ever DID look at my 28 week bloods last time!
> 
> 30 weeks today... 33+5 is where things went wrong last time... next goal 34 weeks but I have the (useless) consultant at 32 weeks - half expecting them to suddenly decree because of the tearing and mess they made of my nether bits last time with the forceps that they'll want me to have a section - I'm just anticipating some kind of late in the game bombshell to be delivered at that meeting.Click to expand...

Congrats on hitting 30 weeks, fab news :)

The reason they repeat the blood group isn't to waste money, it be because they screen for antibodies at the same time which can change at any time due to a number of factors, it is good they repeat with every pregnancy as they are keeping their records up to date and keeps you & baby as protected as possible :)

If you are so unhappy with your consultant did you not consider attending a different hospital? the way the NHS now works means you can pick which hospital you attend, even if it is in a different trust, just an idea if your really uncomfortable with your current hospital/consultants, might make you feel a little more at ease :)


----------



## buttonnose82

gentle hugs Srrme :hugs:


----------



## dizz

I'm at the other hospital in the NHS trust this time - still not 100% where I'd have chosen to go (ideally I'd have gone to the neighbouring NHS trust because I live on the boundary) - but the midwife (who is lovely and I wish I could kidnap and take into the delivery room with me) is only really set up to deal with the two hospitals easily so it's kind of a compromise solution.

Consultant is one I've seen before last pregnancy who covers both hospitals and is useless pretty much universally (last pregnancy her opening line is "so why am I seeing you"). I've just got the GP and midwife pushing to try to keep the hospital on their toes at least - if that fails I'll set my mother onto them!


----------



## buttonnose82

It is a shame your midwife can't work with the other trust, I am having this baby at a trust different to the one my community midwife covers but it isn't a problem and they work together still


----------



## Agiboma

32 weeks!!!! Last check the little fatty weighed 4 pounds 5 ounces on monday. I think she is a giant compared to M's weight when he arrived so early. Next goal 35 weeks.


----------



## 25weeker

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Agiboma x


----------



## buttonnose82

wow thats a fab weight for 32 weeks, Lucas was born at 32 weeks and was 3lb 11.5oz!

fingers crossed you make 35 weeks!


----------



## Sam182

Forgot to update last Friday we had our consultant appointment as scan. Baby was measuring a day ahead, making me 14 weeks today. We will be seen at 16,19, 22 and 25 weeks by the midwife and then scans at 27, 31 and 35 weeks. Feeling much more confident :)


----------



## dizz

Oh heck. I have (well we all have - little lady is a ball of snot and anger) a cold, and I think it's going to an ear infection again (they normally do for me - something about very narrow ear canals or something)... I'm pretty sure that a tooth abcess and infection set off the prem labour last time - so soooo do not want anything infectiony hanging around right now.

Can't even easily get to the docs (and they won't find much yet - it's just that initial feeling of not right at the moment) because I can't walk much past the end of the street with SPD and the bus route died when the company went bust.


----------



## bumpsmum

oh dizz I hope it's just a sniffle and you all pick up quickly.

as for us it's another boy :happydance: I had a feeling it was a boy all along and secretly think I was telling myself its a boy to 'cushion the blow' if it wasn't a girl but know that I know I'm actually happier and makes everything easier.

I am however gutted at not being able to give my baby girl a family name Sarah (my grans name) who's no longer with us and Elizabeth my middle name and a tradition. Ah we'll ill settle for a healthy baby instead!

Matthew was swiftly told he needs to name my granddaughter Sarah Elizabeth lol x


----------



## dizz

Congrats on the boy! I'd love to get the excuse to use the name Elizabeth but with the surname Taylor it'll never be a go-er!

We now all have the atomic mega-cold (well little miss had it yesterday)... why does my husband always get ill for weekends - means I'll have him doing the whole "ooooh dying of man flu croak groan oh the pain" crap all weekends and I'll be soooo tempted to repeatedly kick him in the crotch so he can experience some of what I've got with SPD! Waiting for pizza to be delivered so we can pick at it - then I'm going to bed and praying that we get a night with no night wakings!


----------



## Agiboma

@ dizz :hugs:


----------



## bumpsmum

:hugs: Dizz men don't half milk sickness Daniel had a wee bug yesterday but seems on the mend today, burning up, sickness and tummy pains poor wee lamb xx


----------



## Sam182

Congrats on the boy bumpsmum :)


----------



## dizz

Well after I've been up since 4am with the snoring and pained groans and legs going so badly they look like he's doing riverdance in his sleep... and finally relented and snuk downstairs for some paracetamol and ginger cordial - I think there's only one thing that I can do to make him suffer as much as he's made ME suffer overnight when Erin wakes up in 20 minutes or so.

I'm thinking three hours of Cbeebies on full-blast should be adequate torture for a Sunday morning. Accompanied by our learner crawler directing all four limbs pointed at his back as he rolls over and snores!


----------



## emaritska

How is everyone getting on? Progressing ok? 
I have the consultant today (my new one, switched hospitals just over week ago) and she said last week she thinks I'm not leaking but will keep a close eye....so today's app is just to make a plan for the rest of the pregnancy and I've decided if they say I'm not leaking and not treating me any different than perhaps I will finally get a water birth I want (third time lucky!!!!) ;) 

Fingers crossed ladies!


----------



## 25weeker

@emaritska - I hope your appointment goes well and you are happy with your new consultant
@dizz - hope you are all feeling better
@bumpsmum - congrats on another boy
@sam182 - Glad you are happy with your care plan.

Nothing happening with me yet as only 10 1/2 weeks. I have my dating scan on 26th Feb and the hospital has sent me my appointments from 16 weeks until 22 weeks. Will no doubt have to have a discussion with them about scanning after 22 weeks if everything looks ok as I don't think that is long enough. I was 21 weeks with twins when I dilated so that would be further on in a singleton. I know further on I wouldn't get a stitch but at least I would know to go on bed rest.

All my clothes are starting to get tight and I look like I have been eating the pies! I know they say on your second pregnancy you show earlier but I assumed with my last one being a twin one and this being a singleton that may not be the case but looking like it is! Thank goodness we live in a society where it isn't polite to tell someone they are piling on the weight :rofl:


----------



## bumpsmum

I'm doing fine thanks developing a nice wee bump at 21 weeks so much for my lo being over a wee bug he has hand foot and mouth with a bacterial infection setting in on his spots poor wee mans skin is a mess guess were staying in over mid term x


----------



## Agiboma

@bumpsmom i hope he gets better soon


----------



## buttonnose82

a totally woe is me post so sorry in advance

I started bleeding in the night and had back ache & cramping, well my notes say before 20 weeks I just have to contact the GP, so I had to wait until 8.30am to call the GP's, she contacted the hospital and they asked me to go get checked.

So we spent all morning at the hospital being poked & prodded, they can't tell where the bleeding is coming from but took a swab, although not sure how useful that will be as surely it will be contaminated at it was full of blood?

They then used a doppler and it was very scary when it took a whole 10 mins to find little one, even the consultant was starting to get visually nervous about the mount of time it was taking but they found little one in the end.

They sent me home and just said to call my GP again if the pain or bleeding get worse :(

I remembered while at the hospital, that on saturday morning I slipped on our ensuite floor and fell pretty hard, so I wonder if it could be from that? Either way I feel pretty crappy right now :(


----------



## Agiboma

@buttonose :hugs:


----------



## AP

Oh buttonnose! :hugs: fingers crossed it was nothing. It's not nice having no answers


----------



## 25weeker

:hugs: buttonnose x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi again. I've been MIA. I ended up miscarrying and had a d&c 2 weeks, then went away, then dealt with a snowstorm, selling our house and a bad cold. Anyway hope all of you are well and I really hope to be back on this thread soon!


----------



## Agiboma

@maxiandniko sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

@maxiandniko sorry for your loss xx


----------



## buttonnose82

:hugs: maxxiandniko


----------



## bumpsmum

sorry for your loss maxxandniko look forward to seeing you back

button nose hopefully your wee slip just released old pooled blood and bubs is
tucked in nice and safe x


----------



## Agiboma

HI all 
Just wanted to share my joy of making it to 33 WEEKS!!!!!!!


----------



## 25weeker

Agiboma :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## bumpsmum

Woo hoo on hitting 33 weeks your doing grand xx


----------



## buttonnose82

Fab news Agiboma!!


----------



## whistle

So, is it ok if I join in?

Got our BFP day before yesterday. Crossing my fingers for a 40 weeker singleton.


----------



## buttonnose82

welcome Whistle :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@ :hi: Whistle welcome, read your signature sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Welcome whistle. Totally understand how you feel. I had to pay for a private scan at 8+4 as I was stressing about another twin pregnancy. Thankfully it is a singleton so hoping I make it to term this time too xx


----------



## emaritska

Welcome whistle!!! And congrats on 33weeks agiboma!!
All ok here I think .....been having uti type symptoms since mon, doc said on mon no infection present, when went to toilet this am my pantyliner had a yellow green tinge :(. Called docs they said call hospital but so far just showered and popped fresh liner on. T be honest I feel worried about calling hospital after previous consultants "we are suspicious of anyone who prom twice at same point,,.its so unlikely" ....yet here I am 27 + 1 with same starting symptoms which led to prom :( 

Will leave it hour, check again then call unit just to confirm what to do. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well and resting well :)


----------



## Agiboma

Hope nothing else happens, and all stays calm


----------



## emaritska

Thanks, so far just normal leakage no more green yet ( been on self imposed bedrest all day ) so hoping nothing more will happen.

How are you feeling now you are 33weeks? Exhausted? Lol Xxx


----------



## Agiboma

Im tierd and ache, not sleeping well BUT I am not complaining. I so look forward to another 5 weeks and would not want it any other way OMG. Ill take all the perks of late pregnancy over NICU anyday. Dr said if i get to 35 weeks most likely i will avoid NICU and take baby home so that is my next milestone I want to meet.


----------



## bumpsmum

How are all our bumps coming along, not misbehaving I hope! I have the midwife today things step up from here on in the full works each visit, can't believe I'm 22 weeks already scary to think that in 8 weeks Daniel was born at that gestation, have finished my hospital bag - strange but it made me feel a little in control.

Received a whole bundle of teeny tiny knitting and looking at them I was like WOW that's small, hopefully I won't need them and can donate them on xx


----------



## Agiboma

GL today bumps mom as for me im up early eating like a champ :haha:


----------



## bumpsmum

I'm in Burger King stuffing my face while my oldest boy is at gymnastics lol been thinking about a burger all morning haha x


----------



## emaritska

Gl bumpsmum! I am also stuffing my face despite the fact I'm sure my butt is growing faster than my bump :/. Choc chip muffins are today's munch of choice :)


----------



## Agiboma

hi guys
just came back from my ob appointment so the little fatty is weighing in @ 6 pounds, when i first got pregnant i asked g-d for two things.
1.) Term baby
2.) Should weight about 10 pounds
LOL i hope i get my wish


----------



## AP

Haha I wished for that! :rofl: was shocked to get a 6pounder. Was totally aiming for the opposite extreme and she was ickle.

Ok not small, thats just crazy coming from me, but smaller than I imagined :rofl:

The docs thought she was gonna be big too, so I was ready!


----------



## whistle

25weeker said:


> Welcome whistle. Totally understand how you feel. I had to pay for a private scan at 8+4 as I was stressing about another twin pregnancy. Thankfully it is a singleton so hoping I make it to term this time too xx

Thankyou everyone for welcomes :)

25weeker - so glad to see you here with a singleton! Hoping the same for me and that this makes all the difference.

Lovely to hear how everyone's bumps are getting on. :thumbup:


----------



## whistle

Congrats on such a good weight so far, Agiboma!


----------



## ceecee0428

Hello ladies! I'm 7w due Oct 5 2013 and excited, and nervous! My first child she was born at 32 weeks and hopefully this little bump of mine fully bakes! Good luck to you all and I hope to make some new friends.


----------



## emaritska

Wow good weight so far agiboma! I have some good news, ended up in hospital last night with regular tightenings and general bad stomach pain, turns out I have a bad uti and have been given meds to resolve it, anyway whilst there I had a fetal fibronectin (?) test and it was negative :) never had one before but doc said that's a great result if negative! X


----------



## Agiboma

@cecee welcome :hi:
@emariska great news about the negative test


----------



## whistle

Hi ceecee! We have very similar dates - I'm 5 weeks along. :)

Emaritska - did they say what the test is for? Good that it's good anyway! :D


----------



## blakesmummy09

hi all im a mum to my DS who was born at 35 weeks by c-section due to breech, gestational diabetes and PROM and my little one is due 14th sept 2013 :)


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: welcome blakesmom


----------



## emaritska

@whistle, from what I understand it predicts the chances of you going into preterm labor within 2weeks of he test....positive is a iffy result apparently as can mean you will go into labor but lots ladies don't, whereas negative Is more definite and should mean 95% sure I won't go into preterm labor.....think that's how it was explained lol :)


----------



## AP

Looks like I have some updating to do :rofl: welcome to all the new expecting mums/moms!


----------



## Agiboma

how is everyone coming along, as for me im just packing the last few things in my hospital bag and about to go get some waxing done :haha:


----------



## 25weeker

@agiboma - not long to term :happydance::happydance:

Just had my dating scan and my dates have been put forward 5 days so I am 13+2 now and due 1st Sept. Wee bean was being naughty though and they couldn't get the nuchal fold measurement so I am back for another scan tomorrow. 

Pity the nausea hasn't went away with my first trimester :growlmad:


----------



## AP

:happydance: 25weeker thats great the scan went well overall and I hope tomorrows is the same!

Sorry you are still feeling sick though! I was on and off with Tori it was rotten, dairy often didnt help!


----------



## buttonnose82

hi all :)

I had my 16 week appointment today, all good, not alot to report, she updated all the computer records with my consultants requests because she said her senior will have a fit otherwise when she see's all my appointments from 28 weeks (weekly for 28 weeks and twice weekly from 30 weeks).

I see her again at 24 weeks (I have my scan & see consultant at 20 weeks)

I can't believe that tomorrow we are already half way to goal number 1 of 32 weeks!


----------



## Agiboma

@25 weeker ooh yes I am enjoying it, still cant beleive its happening to me but loving it still, and look at you coming along nicely
@buttonose its good you are being followed so closely!


----------



## emaritska

Almost term abiboma! 
@25 weeker....glad your scan went well and an extra 5days added :) 

Just had my 28week check and GTT ( lucozade original is disgusting) and all seems well! Measuring 2weeks behind on fundal height but think those things bit hit and miss anyway and have growth scan in a week so can check madam then. Midwife made a passing comment about how she expects I will be induced at 38weeks anyway if make it there "just to be sure everything safe and controlled" as boys came so quickly ....which if I'm 100%honest I'd be ok with as be reassuring to know a date and that I'm in hospital :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Hey ladies. Been MIA for long time... Looks like I may go soon, or not. At my 28 appt yesterday doc said my membranes are now sitting on stitch which I already had a feeling something was happening (dilation). Same symptoms with my angel Chrisna right before I delivered her. I'm so gld i have the stitch to hopefully stop the dilating. Anyone on here get the stitch and have your membranes all the way to the stitch? If so did your waters go prematurely or did you make it close or to full term? Any experiences would be great to hear. Doc has prepared what my happen of I deliver soon but we really want to get to 32 weeks at least. (I know I posted similar question in another thread but I'm desperate to get any info anyone has for me) thank you!

I hope everyone else's is getting along well enough. I will try to catch up on stuff I have missed.


----------



## whistle

@MizzPodd - didn't want to r and r. I had a stitch but unfortunately had to have it removed and labour induced when I got an infection, so no experience like you have with your membranes. Every day inside is a good step forward though - I hope you make it to 32 weeks!

I'm very excited, as I have been called for a 'dating' scan this Saturday when I will be 6w2d. I was a bit confused though as I thought my first scan would be at 11 weeks with my consultant (already got that booked in). Has anyone had a scan this early? I guess they might be checking for twins or trying to date it more accurately? As consultant had a very definite plan of how many weeks he wanted to do certain things at? Don't know, confused, but not going to say no to an early scan! I am hoping to be very relieved to see one bub in there.


----------



## 25weeker

@mizzpodd sorry to hear your membranes are now at your stitch. I had an emergency stitch and they pushed my membranes back in to add it so my cervix was only ever closed to the stitch. My stitch was lasting fine but I got an infection after 4 weeks although that was more to do with me being dilated and having no mucas plug.
@whistle that's great you have been called for a private scan. Hopefully it will only show one baby. What is your care plan?


----------



## whistle

Well that's why I was confused, my plan was in at 11 weeks for a scan with consultant, course of clindamycin and progesterone. Discuss having a suture, but probably not if it's a singleton, then cervical length scans up until the point where I dilated before.

Now yesterday I get a call saying we've been asked to do a dating scan for you. I thought a dating scan at 6weeks would be for someone who doesn't know their LMP. I have regular cycles, no conception problems etc.

Like I say, not going to complain, just dreading getting a telling off if there's been a mix up and I don't need it, ha ha!


----------



## 25weeker

whistle said:


> Well that's why I was confused, my plan was in at 11 weeks for a scan with consultant, course of clindamycin and progesterone. Discuss having a suture, but probably not if it's a singleton, then cervical length scans up until the point where I dilated before.
> 
> Now yesterday I get a call saying we've been asked to do a dating scan for you. I thought a dating scan at 6weeks would be for someone who doesn't know their LMP. I have regular cycles, no conception problems etc.
> 
> Like I say, not going to complain, just dreading getting a telling off if there's been a mix up and I don't need it, ha ha!

Fingers crossed the only thing they will do is confirm your name, DOB & address then scan you with no additional questions.

I am not having a suture just cervical scans & swabs from 16 weeks. Unfortunately my hospital won't give out progesterone until there is confirmation from the optimmum trial that progesterone works


----------



## whistle

See I had progesterone last time after the stitch, but it made no difference, although like you I was already quite well dilated by then. My consultant seemed a bit nonplussed about whether it would work really, but again I'm not going to complain. I think the cervical scans will be the most reassuring. Not long till you go for your first is it?


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you ladies! I am feeling better after hearing about a lady with twins who carried to her stitch removal date with membranes sitting on stitch. 32 weeks here I come :)

Whistle I hope you get the scan! It's nice to see the little beanie so early on :)

25weeker I wish they would give you the shots! I've been on them since 16 weeks and the success rate I read about was at least 90% effective. I pray you have a good pregnancy nonetheless :hugs:


----------



## whistle

MizzPodd said:


> Thank you ladies! I am feeling better after hearing about a lady with twins who carried to her stitch removal date with membranes sitting on stitch. 32 weeks here I come :)
> 
> Whistle I hope you get the scan! It's nice to see the little beanie so early on :)
> 
> 25weeker I wish they would give you the shots! I've been on them since 16 weeks and *the success rate I read about was at least 90% effective*. I pray you have a good pregnancy nonetheless :hugs:

Ooh, this sounds good - I'll have to do some reading.

Yes, we will go to the scan and plead ignorance. That wouldn't be a lie either. :haha:

Glad you heard some good news - it's always nice when you get some positive stories to keep you going. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks! I'm on my way to labor and delivery triage because I've been contracting a lot :( but I pray it's just the usual pre symptoms that will settle down... 

Oh yes ignorance isn't your fault if you didn't know lol ;) I hope the scan is fun for you too


----------



## 25weeker

Mizzpodd hope everything is ok xx


----------



## MizzPodd

AFM- just got out of hospital and diagnosed with preterm contractions. They were so many but I didn't get any meds. Have to do ffn on Friday night and will get steroids if it comes back positive. Baby is measuring at 30 weeks and is 3 lbs and something ounces. So I'm happy baby is ahead just in case... They check everything down there and stitch was still good, but still have to get ffn. Have to go back if contractions start up real bd again. Was gonna be transferred i started dilating or if pre eclampsia blood tests came back worse than now but I think it was okay since they discharge me. So happy to be home and not transferred off yet!!


----------



## Agiboma

glad things have settled down


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks! Just officially started pricking my fingers. Blood sugar levels seem stable and I hope I can control them with just diet this time. I realllly don't want to take the insulin this time! I guess a positive thing is I will be delivering at 38/39 weeks like dd1 because of the GD and pre e. they swept my membranes and my water broke the day I was supposed to be induced!! I have a feeling it will break again before the induction which I'm hoping on. :)


----------



## whistle

Thinking of you MizzPodd - hope everything settles down soon.


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks ladies!

How's everyone one getting on today??


----------



## Agiboma

finally enjoying my pregnancy, YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

yeah 24 weeks and viable with only one trip to triage so far x


----------



## Agiboma

@ bumps mom that is great, iwas also thinking about my lack of visits to triage and no hospital bedrest its been nice so far,hoping it stays that way for us all


----------



## whistle

^ bumpsmum and Agiboma - lovely to hear some positive news! Hope all is well for the rest of your pregnancies. Agiboma, you're getting seriously close to full term!:happydance:

Well, I had my mystery scan today, 6+2, they were just as clueless as me as to why I was having it (to be honest, I think it was booked by the Student DR I saw at the GP surgery the other week who called me back in a few days later to say he'd forgotten to take blood pressure, urine sample, LMP date etc :dohh:). But I was very glad I did have it. Saw ONE baby with a little flickering heartbeat. :happydance: Everything's normal for this gestation and got my nuchal scan booked for around 12 weeks. Yay!


----------



## 25weeker

:happydance::happydance: to bumpsmum & Agiboma

Whistle I know what a relief it would have been for you to confirm its a singleton. Glad it went well xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Whistle that's so great!!!! Wasn't it nice to hear the little beans HB? :)

Bumpsmum I'm super happy you are there already!!! Happy V day!!!

Agiboma you already know how I feel! You r making it full term an that's final! I'm so glad you r enjoying your pregnancy!

AFM- the ffn was.... NEGATIVE!!!! Yippeeeeee!!!!! Soooooo happy! An I've had my sugars under control too without insulin! 10 more weeks of pregnancy!! (Induced at 38)
I hope everyone else is hanging in there and enjoying your weekends!


----------



## Agiboma

@whistle yep i am so happy trust me i am counting down the days YEAH, glad to hear its a singleton for you
@bumpsmom happy vday
@mizzpod YEAH for the negative results
@25weeker i hope the morning sickness has gone by now


----------



## 25weeker

Mizzpodd that's great the ffn was negative.

Nope still got nausea and this evening it has been a nightmare. Lasted to 16 weeks last time so looking like its going to be the same this time. Fingers crossed in 2 weeks it will be gone.


----------



## MizzPodd

25weeker I hope it eases up soon you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@25 weeker fingers crossed it will be gone shortly


----------



## whistle

@25weeker - sorry to hear you're still feeling sick. :(


----------



## Agiboma

i had check with the OB and LO is weighing in @ 7 pounds looks like i may not get my 10 pounder after all lol, next check is next week YEAHHHH


----------



## bumpsmum

oh my 7lb already you'll not know how to handle her as your used to a wee thing. Fantastic news x


----------



## 25weeker

7lb - what a fab weight. I think Holly must have been about 5/6 months when she hit that mark.


----------



## emaritska

Wow great weight! :) I am so tired I'm certain that madam weighs at least 10lb already and will be close to 3stone by time she arrives :/ lol x scan tomorrow so can get a weight estimate then! 

Hoe all you lovely ladies are well xxx


----------



## Agiboma

@ emariska yeah for 30 weeks
@bumpmom i certainly wont know what to do with her when i see her thats for sure, i call her the little "fatty", its gonna be strange thats for sure. I guess ill be a new mom all over again
@25 weeker Michael was probably around 5 months when he hit that weight also, to an extent this all feels like a dream honestly a good dream :haha:.


----------



## whistle

Lovely to hear about all these chubby babies - well done Agiboma and emaritska (you must be very excited for your scan :D ).


----------



## emaritska

Very excited thanks!!! Baby is doing great, currently estimated at 3lb 7oz which is great ( although convinced she feels more like 10lb lol), cervix couldn't be seen as baby's head was in the way, and she didn't want to do an internal. Fluid ok so looks like *fingers crossed* she is going to stay put :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Emar that is fantastic news!! Beautiful weight!! I have my finger and toes crossed she stays put! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi all :) do you mind if I join? 
I had 2 full term babies before my 3rd was born at 32 weeks. I started going into pre term labour around 27 weeks with him and then at 31 weeks my water broke and a week later he was born weighing in at 3lb 10oz. I'm now a day shy of 26 weeks and I'm beginning to get very anxious


----------



## MizzPodd

Welcome and hello Lisasmith!!! :wave: :)


----------



## Lisasmith

MizzPodd said:


> Welcome and hello Lisasmith!!! :wave: :)

Thank you :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Lisa how has your pregnancy been going? I have my fingers crossed that you get another full term baby :)


----------



## Agiboma

@lisa welcome
@emariska lovely weight hun


----------



## Lisasmith

It's been completely uneventful so far with the exception of extended morning sickness and SPD. I'm just finding myself over analysing every single BH and abdominal ache that I get


----------



## Agiboma

@lisa yes its normal once you are a past preemie mommy you analyze everything, for me i have been looking for signs of everything, its hard to relax and enjoy a pregnancy after having a preemie.


----------



## emaritska

Welcome Lisa :) 
Thanks girls, I'm very happy with her weight! 

Not sure how to approach this topic....and don't want it to come out wrong and cause any offence, but anyone else still not relaxing even though things are going well? :/ I am so so so so happy all is happy and healthy etc, but I have that niggling anxiety which just won't shift..and I'm finding not having an exact date really difficult ( I know it's a minor detail!), with the boys I had an induction date from 27weeks, monitored few times weekly etc, now after Monday il be not seeing anyone till 34 weeks...it just feels.....weird... i knew even with induction date, he could come earlier but that was my tarhet date, and i knew if not here by then, then things would start that day, this time im trying to use her due date and the people repeating the whole "she can come anytime" is causing sleepiness nights ..it's not the same!!! How will I know?! 

Moan over! I genuinely am happy for her to stay there till 42 weeks if she insists....;)


----------



## Lisasmith

It is really hard to relax, I hate wishing it away but bring on 37 weeks!


----------



## bumpsmum

I'm the exact same can honestly say I have not enjoyed a single moment of this pregnancy like yourself if at least I had a date to aim for I'd feel better, too much has gone on in past pregnancies we are all on tender hooks for something to happen its only natural and no one could be critical of you for feeling that way, this thread is to share all our neurotic fears etc no where else would really understand it :hugs: x


----------



## Agiboma

@emariska your feelings are normal, for the most part this pregnancy has been very uneventful unlike with my son. But i still could not relax until i hit 34 weeks and then i am still a little anxious to make it to term go figure. Once you have a preemie i think is just normal to be on pins and needles throughout future pregnancies. Even though things have gone well this time around i wont be having anymore i cant go through this mental torture again.


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies:wave:
Accidentally unsubscribed i think and missed so many pages!

I had a weekend visit to hospital with slight bleed and contractions.All settled now after a drip and patch (that was a new one for me!!) to stop them. Had steroids too. 
I think maybe it was a combination of overdoing it last week, the fact that my most recent section was less than a year ago and is classical. :shrug:
I didn't feel like i was 'in labour' and my cervix shortened but didn't open and is still 2cm so hoping it was just a one off blip and baby will stay cooking for at least another 10 weeks.
Had a scan before i left hospital and estimated weight is 2lb4oz.
Emily was born at 25 weeks and 1lb8oz so i've passed that point...
Edward was 32, Alex 34 and Elliot 35 so they're my next milestones to pass...


I agree with all of you about not enjoying pregnancy! Every slight twinge causes panic, i STILL check for blood every time i wipe, and am constantly panicking that baby hasn't moved enough...
I guess past experiences will always affect our present. :shrug:


----------



## MizzPodd

Lisa that's something nice to hear! Glad you have had a pretty smooth pregnancy so far!!! Hope it stays that way for you

Nicola I still check for spotting/blood every time I wipe too. It never stop sincere first trimester :( scary stuff

Emar- like all the other ladies, it is def normal to feel that way. I feel excited when I get to my goals. My next one is 32 weeks. However in between I get panicky and start worrying because of all the preterm contractions I keep having. In my mind I keep thinking oh when will it be the real time? And it's scary because I want to make it to 32-34 weeks at least. It's all bittersweet. I'm happy to still be pregnant and very blessed but in the same breath I keep having more flashes of my last pregnancy and the two days I went in hospital and came out not pregnant unexpectedly :( I think my most traumatic memory is pushing her out knowing she will pass away if she leaves my womb. That's my fear for this pregnancy even tho my baby is in the viable weeks... Doesn't change my mindset. I just feel guilty sometimes like I pushed her out and she died because of that after breathing for a couple of hours on her own. :( oh goodness I need to stop writing. These are the emotions I can't let out yet, I have to stay strong until I deliver. I just have to.


----------



## emaritska

Thanks ladies, its so reassuring to know I'm not the only one! Just a quick post as flopping in bed...had second ffn test today, still negative but whatever they test for has increased but still negative :/ 
Doc didn't seem too concerned though, she seemed more surprised that madam is 3/5 engaged and hence lots of uncomfortable feeling down low..I thought 2/3/4 babies etc didn't engage much past 1/5 till labour etc but madams wedged herself there :)


----------



## Agiboma

Girls like to do things ahead of time :haha:, glad to hear the test was neg.


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies :hi: I'm the mom of a little girl who was born preemie and SGA in July 2011. I'm now 4 weeks pregnant with our second :happydance:

Can I join? I have to say, I'm extremely nervous and excited all at once.


----------



## Lisasmith

AuntBug said:


> Hi ladies :hi: I'm the mom of a little girl who was born preemie and SGA in July 2011. I'm now 4 weeks pregnant with our second :happydance:
> 
> Can I join? I have to say, I'm extremely nervous and excited all at once.

Congratulations :)


----------



## emaritska

Congrats aunt bug! 
How you other ladies hanging in there?! All ok I hope! Had my 31 week consultant appointment, all fine, was told they will be inducing me at term as boys arrived so fast they want things controlled so happy with that, asked for the date and was told " you can have a date at 34 weeks if you make it that far". :/ 
I was bit puzzled as I'm convinced will go to term now, I've passed "my usual danger point", all signs are good etc, so said, well everything's ok so why wouldn't I go to term" and she just smiled and said " we will see wont we?" 
She is ever so lovely and helpful usually so was bit baffled and left a bit confused, think maybe she just trying keep me grounded lol but instead it just makes me worry lol!


----------



## 25weeker

Congrats auntbug

emaritska - Glad everything is looking good. Your consultant is probably looking at worst case scenarios which some of them tend to do.

Today my daughters nursery informed us there has been one confirmed case of chicken pox in her room. As I am not sure whether I have had chicken pox before they have to check my blood to see if I have any immunity to it. Thankfully they do this with the blood they took at my booking in appointment. I am hoping I will get the results tomorrow. Apart from that not much to report. My nuchal results came back with a 1:17395 chance of downs. 

Two weeks tomorrow to my first consultant appointment. It was supposed to be when I was 16 weeks but they only do clinic on a Wednesday so 20th March on my EDD meant I was only 15+6 so they delayed it for a week but with my new due date I will actually be 17+3 at my first appointment.

Hope everyone is well.

Agiboma - Term is just around the corner :)


----------



## bumpsmum

Oh no just what you need 25weeker here's hoping your immune

Well I'm well and truly scunnered just when I'm starting to feel positive the pre eclampsia won't catch me (or at least delayed) I have ++ glucose and have to do the GTT test on thur! That's all I'd need to have gestational diabetes on top of everything else!

Feel as if I've been kicked between the legs (that bruised feeling) midwife think I may struggle if I do go the distance and may need physio or at least a support belt - never plain sailing is it!! X


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Ladies-
I've only read through the last couple pages of this thread- so sorry if someone has already covered this...
I had my son (1st baby - 3rd pregnancy) at 34 weeks (first to were early MC at 6-7 wks). He's 9 mo old now. Hubby and I are starting to think about #2- right now we're NTNP. The Dr. told me a few things that make me worry... she said that the chance of me having another preemie is pretty high. When I'm pregnant again she'd want to refer me to a perinatologist (don't know if I've spelled that correctly) and on top of doing progesterone like before they'd consider a circulage too. I never thought having babies could be so hard!! Anyways I'm just scared. Knowing that once I do get pregnant again it comes with all these preventative measures that might not help. Does anyone have experience seeing a pregnancy specialist? What should I expect? Thanks!!


----------



## Agiboma

@emariska congrats on making it past your danger point, try not to worry i beleive you also go to term
@bumpsmom :hugs:
@Mizzpod your coming along nicely
@25weeker wow i hope you are immune and the results come back quickly, time is just flying by, if you can try to enjoy the pregnancy
AFM im enjoying all the perks of third tri YEAHHHH!!!! Just 13 days to go until i meet my little princess


----------



## AP

1 day til term. One freaking day. OMG Agiboma :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^ thats what im saying :haha: counting down the hours till one of my lifetime acheivments is accomplished :thumbup:


----------



## nicola ttc

Eeeek thats so exciting Abigoma, FULL TERM!!!!!!:wohoo:
Gives us all hope. :thumbup:

afm, no further bleeding or pains since i was admitted a couple of weeks ago. 28 weeks yesterday so getting there! Time feels like it's going so slowly since 24 weeks, anyone else feel like that?
I think from this point, if i am admitted again, i'll be going to a much more local hospital with level 2 nicu rather than being shipped out miles away to a level 3 again so feels like a big step! Next milestone for me is 32 weeks which is what Edward was born at. 

Hope everyone else is feeling well and still cooking those bubbas.


----------



## 25weeker

Just had my results back and thankfully I am immune to chickenpox. Just now on spot watch to see if Holly catches it.


----------



## AP

Thank goodness for that 25weeker! x


----------



## whistle

Well done Agiboma!

Nicola - Must be such a relief to think you won't need to go so far from home now. :)

25weeker - Glad you're immune to the chickenpox.


----------



## Agiboma

Clears throat, I just want to make this public announcement, I am officially term today, end of announcement. leaves room.


----------



## emaritska

Happy term day agiboma!!!!!! *sends imaginary cake and hugs* bet you are so pleased!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

yay massive congrats hun!


----------



## AP

:happydance:


----------



## nicola ttc

Happy term day!! :happydance:


----------



## 25weeker

term :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

@atomic pink on a serious note you really dont know the effect this thread has had on my moral to actually try again. I truely mean it from my heart Michael would be an only child if not from me following this thread and reading the success of so many preemie mommy's making it to term. You know the NICU has a real good way of traumatizing folks for life. I cant wait to meet my little girl now and actually take the little fatty :haha: home this time around.


----------



## bumpsmum

woo hoo well done girl! x


----------



## whistle

Hurray for full-term!


----------



## Lisasmith

:wohoo: for term day!! I hit 3rd tri today :)


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on third tri lisa


----------



## momof2babies

nov 3rd 2013


----------



## Agiboma

congrats momof2


----------



## AP

Agiboma I never thought so many of us would get to term, it's inspiring!


----------



## Agiboma

It really is in every sense of the word. I hope other's can find the courage like i did from the stories i stalked religiously on this thread :haha:


----------



## Srrme

Hopefully, my next pregnancy will go to term. Agiboma, did you get a cervical stitch?


----------



## Agiboma

i certainly did i had a TAC cerclage and it held up and all my other problems stayed away.


----------



## bumpsmum

3rd tri today with no complications other than GD wonder how long ill stay in 3rd tri this time xx


----------



## Agiboma

congrats bumps mom


----------



## Sam182

Congrats bumpsmum! 20 weeks for me today and hopefully finding out at our scan later today whether its a boy or girl :)


----------



## Srrme

Agiboma said:


> i certainly did i had a TAC cerclage and it held up and all my other problems stayed away.

Is that the same thing as a cerclage?


----------



## Agiboma

Srrme said:


> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> i certainly did i had a TAC cerclage and it held up and all my other problems stayed away.
> 
> Is that the same thing as a cerclage?Click to expand...

its a trans abdominal cerclage, so its placed much higher up in teh cervix where the uterus ends and the cervix begins compared to the tvc transvaginal cerclage that is placed at teh bottom of teh cervix.


----------



## mummy3

Been ages since I came in here again, been a rollercoaster nightmare. We lost one of the twins early on and at 12 weeks found a huge hematoma covering my cervix and lifting the edge of the placenta after a massive bleed. I've now been bleeding for 3 weeks straight and prior to that only the odd day off inbetween 12 weeks and now at 18 +2. Cervix has shortened from over 5cm at 13 +4 at perinatology to between 2 1/2cm and 3cm at perinatology at 16+6 and bleed isnt shrinking. So done 6 weeks of strict bedrest and counting:wacko: There was talk of a stitch at my last appointment but with active bleeding it was too much of a risk but back to perinatology on wednesday so see what they say then (go every 2 weeks, my OB weekly), they wanted an amnio too for 2 soft markers but thats also not safe. Oh and he's a boy:cloud9:

Its so reassuring to come back and see all the babies coming to term:happydance: Such an inspiration:thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

@mommy3 what a rough go, sorry you are going through so much hopefully it gets better from here on out, congrats on team :blue:


----------



## mummy3

Thankyou:hugs: Congrats on term:happydance: Not long now:baby:


----------



## Agiboma

Yeah, its all ging down tommorrow, really looking forward to it.


----------



## emaritska

Good luck for tomorrow agiboma :) can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## emaritska

So......anyone else with regular Braxton hicks? That over past few hours have started to be almost painful along with backache?? :( I am miserable and flipping between getting checked and waiting to see how things go seeing as the are pretty standard pregnancy symptoms.
Taken painkillers to see if goes away, timing them to see how regular they are hen reviewing at 7pm..sensible plan?


----------



## whistle

emaritska - How did it go this evening? Are you still having BH?

mummy3 - So sorry to hear about your lost twin and all your complications since - fingers crossed for a healthy little boy.

Agiboma - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

good luck agiboma really pleased u got to your date xx

I'm sat at triage waiting on blood results, feel real iffy blurry and sluggish, pain under my ribs so far only thing showing up is a trace of protein. The blood vessels in my eyes are apparently swollen causing visual disturbances but they think its more related to the rapid onset of GD but with the risk of my BP going up I need to be watched for permanent damage x


----------



## nicola ttc

Good luvk today Abigoma!! Thinking of you! :happydance:


----------



## AP

Good luck Agiboma!

And nicola! 30 weeks :shock: that went super quick!


----------



## nicola ttc

AtomicPink said:


> Good luck Agiboma!
> 
> And nicola! 30 weeks :shock: that went super quick!

...to everyone but me!! :haha:


----------



## 25weeker

good luck agiboma

mummy3 - sorry to hear you lost one of your twins. I hope things settle down soon for you.

emaritska - hope your braxton hicks have calmed down

bumpsmum - hope you are feeling better


----------



## AP

How are you doing 25weeker? xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

Hope it all goes well today Abigoma, can't wait to hear all about it!

I have my 20 week scan on Thursday eek!


----------



## whistle

bumpsmum said:


> good luck agiboma really pleased u got to your date xx
> 
> I'm sat at triage waiting on blood results, feel real iffy blurry and sluggish, pain under my ribs so far only thing showing up is a trace of protein. The blood vessels in my eyes are apparently swollen causing visual disturbances but they think its more related to the rapid onset of GD but with the risk of my BP going up I need to be watched for permanent damage x

Oh dear, that doesn't sound nice. Did you get the blood results?


----------



## bumpsmum

never heard anything yest about results but my samples were still lying in a tray for collection when I left at mid day ill presume if I don't hear anything they're fine xx


----------



## emaritska

Bumpsmum - hope things all ok and you get some reassurance today
Mummy3- very sorry and huge hugs to you xxxx

I'm still having tightenings, decided to call midwife on mon eve and was told its normal, the back pain is normal etc so felt bit better. They still coming and some are actually rather painful if I'm not dosed up on painkillers, and my chest/throat has felt heavy and swollen all night (read online this could be heartburn? Never had t before!), this morning when to toilet and small brown streak when I wiped but nothing since luckily. 
Called left message for midwife asking if can be checked over as nt seen anyone for few weeks and bt worried, receptionist said will pass on message "but the end of pregnancy is all about this...we know you all want your babies to come as you've had enough etc but it will improve" ...er actually I want to be checked so I can be reassured she isn't coming you idiot :( x

Hugs to all you lovely ladies, hope all is ok xxxx


----------



## 25weeker

emaritska - Hope you get to see someone to reassure you.

I had my first cervical scan today at 17+3 and it was 4cm which is a big relief. Still early days but at least it's all good so far. Next one is at 18+3 because the one today was supposed to be last week. Got a little look at baby as well because she done a tummy one first. She said the placenta is at the front which would explain why I only feels movements and little kicks sporadically.


----------



## emaritska

Thanks 25weeker, don't think I'm getting seen as baby still moving ok they not bothered x 
Glad your cervix is behaving at moment, 4cm is good...fingers crossed it stays that way :) xxxx


----------



## Agiboma

i had my littler girl at 38+5 she weighed 7 ppounds 11 ounces, will update full birth story once i get home


----------



## AP

Congratulations Hun! I've been wondering how u r!


----------



## nicola ttc

Congratulations Abigoma! Does she have a name yet? Look forward to hearing your birth story. 38+5!! Go you!! :happydance:


----------



## 25weeker

Congrats Agiboma. What a great weight :happydance::happydance:


----------



## emaritska

Yay!!! Congratulations agiboma :) lovely weight!!! Can't wait for the story once you are settled xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

awww congratulations agiboma fantastic weight and a HUGE well done you for managing so long xx


----------



## cat81

Congratulations Agiboma. 

Hi ladies, can I join you please? I had my son at 33+5 a couple of years back and have just found out we are expecting number 2. We are over the moon about the pregnancy but I am also a bit nervous after what happened last time. I had a completely normal pregnancy with no complications until the last day when I had some bleeding and then my waters broke and I had a very quick delivery. Thomas was in the NICU for almost 3 weeks before we could bring him home. I know that 33 weeks isn't that early compared to what others have been through but because we had no explanation for why he came early, I am terrified it could happen again, possibly earlier this time. 

I'm just looking for some support really and some reassurance from others in a similar position. I used this forum a lot when my son was tiny but haven't been on for a while. 

Also, does anyone know whether I will have any different antenatal care because of my history? I haven't phoned the midwife yet as am only 5 weeks. 

Hope to get to know some of you better over the next few months. x


----------



## whistle

Congratulations Agiboma!!! 

cat81 - Hiya, can you remember if anyone told you you would be under consultant care this time? I spoke to my consultant before we got pregnant and he asked me to get a referral from the docs nice and early and see him at 11 weeks. Can you go to your GP and ask them if they think you should be referred to consultant care? Hopefully this time will be very different to your last though. :)


----------



## cat81

Hi Whistle,

Thanks for your reply. When I had my son I don't remember ever discussing what would happen if I got pregnant again with the doctors / midwife so I have no idea. I think I will call the surgery on Tuesday and get an appointment to see what they say. 

I have 2 friends who I met through the NICU who had a similar experience to me first time round and have now carried a second baby to term so am just praying it can work that way for me too.


----------



## whistle

Fingers crossed for you!

My GP wrote a letter to my consultant to double check what he wanted to do because I couldn't remember when the time came. Let us know how it goes on Tues.


----------



## 25weeker

Hope everyone is doing well.

Had my second cervix scan today and it was 3.2cm. They are still happy with the length and she had me press down the top of my stomach to put some pressure on it and it stayed closed and no funnelling. She said it was curved so it may actually be a bit longer than this. 

Although it all looks good I think I will worry for the next 2 weeks until my next one as it is 8mm shorter than last week! The logical part of my brain knows it is still a good length and your cervix does change especially as last week it was straight but unfortunately that part of my brain doesn't kick in enough :shrug:

She said baby is very active but I don't feel most of it with an anterior placenta. I did ask her if she could tell the sex of it while looking but she couldn't see and said they would look better at my detailed scan so 2 weeks until I find out.


----------



## Agiboma

@25 weeker glad to hear things are going well.
AFM just gor home from the hospital, was readmeitted for high blood pressure, and post partum preeclamsia im home now on a grocery list of bp meds


----------



## emaritska

Hi agiboma, how's things going? Feeling ok? Hope you and the family are well and enjoying the newest addition! 

Just an update from me, had my 34 week scan today (34+3) and baby is a chunky 5lb 9oz they estimate and ...wait for it......I have LOTS of fluid! :/ so odd, two previous prom pregnancies and concerns about not enough fluid and today it's at 20 which my hospital class as just mild polyhrydraminos. Wasn't given any further info other than retake my GTT test this week, come ack in 2weeks for anther consultant app and if my waters go in the meantime call an ambulance.....

So here's to a heavy but happy mama :)


----------



## whistle

Agiboma - hope you're all well and happy now. Pregnancy must seem like a million years ago! :)

25weeker, hope you get a good length on your next check. 

emaritska, glad things are sounding good. :)

Well, the last two weeks have been not so great for us. Last week I had a bleed, which turned out to be nothing to worry about. Yesterday I had my first consultant visit (was in the hospital for 3 1/2 hours!!). Everything was fine and normal in terms of swabs, samples, scan etc etc, till the final hurdle when the doctor did a cervical exam and said my cervix is short and scarred. Our plan had been to monitor and control things with progesterone, but now we're going for the stitch in a week. 

In some ways I'm glad this is all being planned in plenty of time and giving us the best chances, but in others I'd convinced myself that last time was all an anomaly due to the twins and that this time I'd sail through to 40 weeks, have a natural birth and be perfect, when in reality it does look like I might have a dodgy cervix. Humph. :( Just disappointed, and worried about it all happening again.


----------



## 25weeker

Agiboma - hope you have recovered now.

Twinkle - sorry to hear about your cervix. There is a lady on the bliss boards who had twin girls at 23+4 but like us sadly lost one of her twins. She went on to have a singleton boy at 38 weeks. During her cervical scans her cervix was never above 2.5 and that is why they think she laboured carrying the twins but with the singleton it could cope. She also had progesterone for her singleton pregnancy. A preventative stitch as a really high success rate so fingers crossed you will get to term. Xx


----------



## whistle

Thankyou - yes, fingers crossed. Trying to look on the bright side! :) been googling success rates so feel a lot happier now.


----------



## Agiboma

@all im doing well bp still high bu its more managble now hopefullill return to normal in the coming weeks


----------



## Lisasmith

I keep dreaming that I go into labour and deliver early again :( maybe its because this is the week that my water broke and he came a week later? I'm hoping that's the case. Either way its freaking me out. 

Does anyone have any experience with 34-37 weekers? That's when we are expecting delivery and just want to know what I can expect


----------



## cat81

Hi everyone

Whistle, sorry to hear you had bad news at your appointment. At least they have a plan of action for you and hopefully should be able to prevent any more problems. 

I finally got in to see my GP on Tuesday and it was a locum who was as good as useless. Had no idea about my previous history or how it might affect this pregnancy. He just asked me if I smoked and told me not to eat any fish! 
Anyway. I am seeing the midwife this Tuesday so am just hoping she has a bit more of a clue. Will update after my appointment. X


----------



## whistle

Lisasmith said:


> I keep dreaming that I go into labour and deliver early again :( maybe its because this is the week that my water broke and he came a week later? I'm hoping that's the case. Either way its freaking me out.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with 34-37 weekers? That's when we are expecting delivery and just want to know what I can expect

How scary! :nope: no experience with being born at that gestation, but you are bound to have worries around the time things went wrong last time. Have the dreams settled down? They're just your minds way of working things out while you sleep.

cat81 - How frustrating! I had a bit of a chocolate teapot of a junior doctor on my first GP visit this time, but luckily by then I knew what was going on and just smiled and nodded! Hopefully the midwife will be able to make you the referral.


----------



## emaritska

Just a quick message to say Poppy Isabelle arrived on sat 13th April at 8.36pm via emcs :) quite a shock, went in for routine app and found my waters had gone, quick scan revealed madam had decided that day to flip herself breech and so straight to theatre it was! She seems very well, feeding ok, very grumpy :/ home already due to quick discharge from east surrey (thank god!) and flopped on sofa xxxxx 

Hope you all doing well x


----------



## Lisasmith

emaritska said:


> Just a quick message to say Poppy Isabelle arrived on sat 13th April at 8.36pm via emcs :) quite a shock, went in for routine app and found my waters had gone, quick scan revealed madam had decided that day to flip herself breech and so straight to theatre it was! She seems very well, feeding ok, very grumpy :/ home already due to quick discharge from east surrey (thank god!) and flopped on sofa xxxxx
> 
> Hope you all doing well x

Congratulations!


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations emaritska glad she is home with you xx


----------



## AP

Congratulations emaritska !!!!!!!


----------



## nicola ttc

Congratulations Emaritska!


----------



## 25weeker

Hope everyone is doing well.

I was at triage today as I was feeling pressure yesterday and today and it felt like lo was trying to come out. They examined me and also sent me for a cervical length scan and thankfully everything was looking ok and my cervix measured 3.8cm so increased from my last scan. Was at the hospital for over 4 hours so lots of waiting about. It's amazing how doing nothing can tire you out lol.

I think as I get closer to 21 weeks when things went wrong last time I am starting to get anxious. Back to the hospital on Wednesday for my anomaly scan.


----------



## AP

:hugs: I'm sorry you had such worry hun! I'm glad all is ok! Yep, the milestones make it all the more worrying!


----------



## Agiboma

@emariska congrats!!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats emariska x


----------



## cat81

Congratulations Emariska. Glad you're home already. 

25weeker, sorry you had a scare but glad to hear everything seems to be ok.

I saw the midwife today. She was nice and we talked about my previous delivery. She said that I most probably won't get any answers about why I went into preterm labour but has referred me to see a consultant at about 20 weeks so hopefully I will get some more information then. X


----------



## emaritska

Thanks everyone! Will read everyone else's updates tomorrow I've missed knowing what's happening, all going well here, feeding ok etc. must say the extra week gestation seems to have made a huge difference and I'm so grateful :) 

It wouldn't be a post from me without a rant......OUCH c sections suck :( sorry to state the obvious but having never had one I had no idea :( 

Also a picture :) 
https://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s513/emaritska/a746c482c98fb19396eb28e41adc51ac_zps7df8f92a.jpg

https://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s513/emaritska/158a8bf701695ed32fb5b96ca442fe6c_zpsf2721506.jpg


----------



## Lisasmith

emaritska said:


> Thanks everyone! Will read everyone else's updates tomorrow I've missed knowing what's happening, all going well here, feeding ok etc. must say the extra week gestation seems to have made a huge difference and I'm so grateful :)
> 
> It wouldn't be a post from me without a rant......OUCH c sections suck :( sorry to state the obvious but having never had one I had no idea :(
> 
> Also a picture :)
> https://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s513/emaritska/a746c482c98fb19396eb28e41adc51ac_zps7df8f92a.jpg
> 
> https://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s513/emaritska/158a8bf701695ed32fb5b96ca442fe6c_zpsf2721506.jpg

Boy oh boy that is one beautiful baby!


----------



## whistle

Emaritska - Wow! She is beautiful! Well done that mummy!

cat81 - glad your midwife is a bit better than the GP! It must be reassuring to know you'll have a consultant.

25weeker - sorry to hear you had a scare, but glad you're back on track now. :)

As for me, I've been up since 5 (well, out of bed since 5) because I can't sleep. Got the stitch today. I'm all packed up in case of an overnight stay and now I'm just nil by mouth and STARVING! Set myself an alarm at midnight last night to have my last bowl of cereal but slept through it :( Had nothing but dreams about the stitch, including one where I just couldn't control myself and ate a cream cake and a lump of cheese right before the anaesthetic and got sent home without the stitch, ha ha, that is a serious possibility at the moment.


----------



## Lisasmith

whistle said:


> Emaritska - Wow! She is beautiful! Well done that mummy!
> 
> cat81 - glad your midwife is a bit better than the GP! It must be reassuring to know you'll have a consultant.
> 
> 25weeker - sorry to hear you had a scare, but glad you're back on track now. :)
> 
> As for me, I've been up since 5 (well, out of bed since 5) because I can't sleep. Got the stitch today. I'm all packed up in case of an overnight stay and now I'm just nil by mouth and STARVING! Set myself an alarm at midnight last night to have my last bowl of cereal but slept through it :( Had nothing but dreams about the stitch, including one where I just couldn't control myself and ate a cream cake and a lump of cheese right before the anaesthetic and got sent home without the stitch, ha ha, that is a serious possibility at the moment.

Good luck love!


----------



## 25weeker

Good luck whistle xx


----------



## emaritska

Good luck whistle! Rest easy after xxxxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

30+5 today 1 day more pregnant than last time lol x


----------



## Lisasmith

bumpsmum said:


> 30+5 today 1 day more pregnant than last time lol x

Awesome work! I have 5 days until I can say that


----------



## 25weeker

Had my 20 week scan today and all looked good and they think we are team blue :thumbup:


----------



## bumpsmum

great news 25weeker and Lisa its the wee milestones that make the difference, if I can make it another 3 weeks (which I'm sure I can) it will be the longest I've been pregnant as boys came 33+4 and 30+4 so fingers crossed any longer than that would just be icing on the cake xx


----------



## Lisasmith

bumpsmum said:


> great news 25weeker and Lisa its the wee milestones that make the difference, if I can make it another 3 weeks (which I'm sure I can) it will be the longest I've been pregnant as boys came 33+4 and 30+4 so fingers crossed any longer than that would just be icing on the cake xx

I did a little happy dance once I made it through water breaking day! My goal is 34+ hopefully 37+ 

Can I ask how your 33 weeker went? What did he need at birth and how long was your stay?


----------



## Lisasmith

25weeker said:


> Had my 20 week scan today and all looked good and they think we are team blue :thumbup:

That's fantastic news &#10084;


----------



## Skadi

I just found out I am pregnant again... obviously very excited and happy BUT SCARED! :/


----------



## Lisasmith

Skadi said:


> I just found out I am pregnant again... obviously very excited and happy BUT SCARED! :/

Congratulations honey &#10084; we will all be here for you. I hope you have a very long and uneventful pregnancy


----------



## whistle

Aww, what a lot of lovely news to come on to! :) Congratulations to all the newly pregnant, milestone breaking and little boy making mums!

Stitch yesterday went completely normally and well, got home by 10pm and didn't starve to death. Feeling quite sore and strange today, but LO's still at his grandparents' so a day of daytime tv for me and hobbling from fridge to sofa like an old woman. :)


----------



## 25weeker

bumpsmum - :happydance: now 2 days more pregnant
Lisasmith - look forward to your announcement that you are now over last time :)
skadi - congratulations. Despite the fact we were trying when I first got my BFP I thought Oh my god what have I done. I hope you have a nice boring pregnancy
whistle - glad to hear all went well. It's totally normal to feel sore after a stitch. You will probably be for a few more days at least


----------



## bumpsmum

congrats Skadi xx

Lisa, Matthew did great he had IUGR so was small for gestation 3lb11 and took ages to gain weight. He's managed to breathe on his own for the first 6 hours then needed CPAP to give his wee lungs a break but that was only for 12 hours or so. He had jaundice, trouble controlling his temp and sugar levels which are to be expected with a prem but soon it was just growing and learning to feed. He was in a total of 17 days and came home at exactly 4lb and a very happy, energetic 4 year old. He is really thin but tall and a very fussy eater but no long term issues whatsoever HTH xx


----------



## Lisasmith

bumpsmum said:


> congrats Skadi xx
> 
> Lisa, Matthew did great he had IUGR so was small for gestation 3lb11 and took ages to gain weight. He's managed to breathe on his own for the first 6 hours then needed CPAP to give his wee lungs a break but that was only for 12 hours or so. He had jaundice, trouble controlling his temp and sugar levels which are to be expected with a prem but soon it was just growing and learning to feed. He was in a total of 17 days and came home at exactly 4lb and a very happy, energetic 4 year old. He is really thin but tall and a very fussy eater but no long term issues whatsoever HTH xx

Oh that's awesome! My 32+3 weeker was 3lb 10oz and he is now a skinny tiny 4.5 year old but healthy as a horse :) 

Thanks for telling me about your son, makes me breathe a bit easier. I'm 3 days out from the day my last bub was born so feeling a bit anxious


----------



## Lisasmith

Tonight at 11:45pm I went into labour and 1 hour and 45 mins later my 3lb 10oz 32 +3 weeker was born screaming into the world. I was completely alone as all my family and friends were at home a few hours away. 

I suspect ill be a bit emotional today as I pass this milestone in my pregnancy but ill be treating every day as a bonus from now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations lisasmith. Sounds like a wee fighter.

Sorry you had to go through it alone. We are all here to listen when you are feeling good and bad xx


----------



## bumpsmum

wow oh Lisa so gorgeous congratulations. Such a shame you were on your own great weight too

do you have a name picked yet? xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Lisa i got a little confused! Do you mean at this point in your last pregnancy your baby was born (your 4.5yr old now) and that you are passing that milestone in your current pregnancy??
If i'm reading right then congrats on passing that milestone and i hope baby stays put for another 7weeks or so!!


----------



## whistle

nicola ttc said:


> Lisa i got a little confused! Do you mean at this point in your last pregnancy your baby was born (your 4.5yr old now) and that you are passing that milestone in your current pregnancy??
> If i'm reading right then congrats on passing that milestone and i hope baby stays put for another 7weeks or so!!

This is what I thought too.

Don't worry Lisa, it's bound to be emotional, but you have smashed this milestone now and every day is better than the last. :flower:


----------



## 25weeker

Lisa - if this is your 4 1/2 year old my congrats is a bit late :). I hope it was and you are still pregnant xx


----------



## Lisasmith

nicola ttc said:


> Lisa i got a little confused! Do you mean at this point in your last pregnancy your baby was born (your 4.5yr old now) and that you are passing that milestone in your current pregnancy??
> If i'm reading right then congrats on passing that milestone and i hope baby stays put for another 7weeks or so!!

Gee, I worded that badly didn't I? Sorry girls. 

Yep this day in my last pregnancy I had him. I'm currently still cooking my little girl


----------



## whistle

Hee hee, don't worry, we're all on newborn baby high-alert in this thread!! :D


----------



## bumpsmum

Phew glad to see she's still cooking xx


----------



## 25weeker

yeah glad you are still cooking :)

I am now 21+1 so 1 day further than when I landed in hospital with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Agiboma

@ 25 weeker its always nice to pass the milstone where the problems started in the last pregnancy and be problem free in the current pregnancy.
for me it was 19 weeks and thats when i began to relax a little.


----------



## nicola ttc

Congrats to everyone passing your milestones!!
I've passed emilys birth gestation at 25+1, Edwards at 32+2 and tomorrow Alex's at 34 weeks! Can't believe i'm almost at full term. :happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

Well today I started bonus time!!

Hooray for all of us making it past milestones &#10084;


----------



## bumpsmum

great to see this is the most pregnant you've been here's to many more weeks! I hit that spot in 14 days not that I'm counting of course haha xx


----------



## buttonnose82

S glad everyone is doing well :) I hit 24 weeks today, just 8 weeks to goal number 1 set by consultant, but I just know we are totally gonna kick that goal :)


----------



## Lisasmith

You'll totally kick that number out of the park!


----------



## Lianne1986

nicola ttc has had her baby. nicola is very poorly in hospital so i thought id just tell u in here in case she doesnt get to update. if u find the link to her journal the story is in there.

congrats nicola xx


----------



## whistle

Congrats Nicola! Any news yet?


----------



## AP

Congratulations Nicola, thinking of you all x


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations Nicola. Hope you are both recovering xx


----------



## buttonnose82

Congrats Nicola, hope you and little lady a doing well :hugs:

I am feeling like crap all of a sudden, literally like I have been hit by a bus, so so exhausted, increasing heartburn, just generally feeling like crap :( hoping it is just a few rough days and not the start of anything :( so so worried


----------



## bumpsmum

oh my what an ordeal congrats on baby primrose hope you are both dping well xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi everyone.
My little on arrived on saturday after complete uterine rupture. We are both very lucky to be alive, there was a while where neither of us were expected to come out of theatre. 
Here is my Primrose Eve wondering what mischief she can get up to next...
https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u620/nicolabird/20130501_132317_zpsddba1add.jpg
She was born at 34+4 which is further than we expected but obviously less than we hoped.
She is on and off of cpap, being fed throuhh ng tube and trying breastfeeding at one feed a day so doing really well considering her traumatic start!
Hope you are all well. :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

She is gorgeous and she def has a mischievous look on that photo.

Hope she is home with you soon xx


----------



## Agiboma

congrats nicola glad to hear you both are recovering well


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm so excited to be on the plus side of 34 weeks! If I make it to 37 weeks ill high 5 my uterus :lol: I had a growth scan yesterday and bubby is measuring bang on dates and had her feet all the way on her face! Cervix was hardly there at all but they said it could stay like that for weeks or I could go tomorrow


----------



## inperfected

Wow Nicola! What a journey that would've been! 

Can I ask why it ruptured, do they know? By any chance di dyou have a classical c-section with your first pregnancy? 



And me :) I'm Hannah. Looks like I"m just over 4 weeks pregnant, though I don't believe it yet (and I found out 5 days ago - yes found out VERY early). Haven't really considered everything at this stage!


----------



## bumpsmum

happy to report this the furthest I've got in pregnancy after 30+4 and 33+4 emergency deliveries, I'm still going strong........AND got my c section booked for 39 weeks for 14th June. So happy happy happy x


----------



## 25weeker

Lisa & bumpsmum - great to see how far you both on you are now :happydance:

inperfected - Congratulations on your pregnancy. I hope it's a nice boring 9 months for you.

I am now 23+3 so 2 more looooong weeks until I am past the gestation my girls were born. I have managed to persuade the hospital to give me another cervical scan next week so if all is still looking good then I will feel a bit more confident I will get past 25+2.


----------



## inperfected

Hugs and hoping all is perfect in the coming 2 (well... 12 and more?) weeks 25 weeker.

I'm definitely still in shock, despite knowing for nearly a week now. It was the first month trying and with Jesiah it took 17 months!! In the past 4 months, I have lost 16% of my body weight (13kg) which is probably what has kicked started my ovulation thankfully.


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations on the pregnancy!!! 
I'm sure I read that Nicola did have a previous classical section. 

Yay for us all making milestones! I'm 35 weeks tomorrow :D


----------



## emaritska

Congrats to everyone - those with babies and those still hanging on in there ;) I soooo need to sit down and read this thread to see where everyone is at currently, but currently the babies are keeping me super busy...and Ethan turns 1 in a few weeks!! 

https://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s513/emaritska/790883495a7d8e8dfd5e61cb0438b19d_zps4e29f331.jpg
Poppy aged 3weeks :)


----------



## Sam182

I haven't updated in a while as I've been very cautious but we are now on week 27 with no signs of pre-e and a scan today showed a healthy boy weighing 2lb 9oz! Starting to feel a bit more relaxed :)


----------



## nicola ttc

inperfected said:


> Wow Nicola! What a journey that would've been!
> 
> Can I ask why it ruptured, do they know? By any chance di dyou have a classical c-section with your first pregnancy?
> 
> 
> 
> And me :) I'm Hannah. Looks like I"m just over 4 weeks pregnant, though I don't believe it yet (and I found out 5 days ago - yes found out VERY early). Haven't really considered everything at this stage!

Hi Hannah, congratulations on your pregnancy.
Yes, i had a classical section less than a year before this one and it was at the top of this that ruptured a 4 cm hole. I had also had 3 previous normal sections which were also rupturing. I was definitely always high risk for a rupture but even high risk is still a very low risk iykwim so we just hoped it wouldn't happen. No more now though!!

We are doing well, Primrose had her ng tube taken out this morning and i've been rooming in since last night getting breastfeeding established so all good here. I am recovering well too. :thumbup:

Congratulations to all those passing milestones with bubbies still cooking. Hope eveyone is well.


----------



## Lisasmith

emaritska said:


> Congrats to everyone - those with babies and those still hanging on in there ;) I soooo need to sit down and read this thread to see where everyone is at currently, but currently the babies are keeping me super busy...and Ethan turns 1 in a few weeks!!
> 
> https://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s513/emaritska/790883495a7d8e8dfd5e61cb0438b19d_zps4e29f331.jpg
> Poppy aged 3weeks :)

Oh my word! Look at that beautiful baby


----------



## Lisasmith

nicola ttc said:


> inperfected said:
> 
> 
> Wow Nicola! What a journey that would've been!
> 
> Can I ask why it ruptured, do they know? By any chance di dyou have a classical c-section with your first pregnancy?
> 
> 
> 
> And me :) I'm Hannah. Looks like I"m just over 4 weeks pregnant, though I don't believe it yet (and I found out 5 days ago - yes found out VERY early). Haven't really considered everything at this stage!
> 
> Hi Hannah, congratulations on your pregnancy.
> Yes, i had a classical section less than a year before this one and it was at the top of this that ruptured a 4 cm hole. I had also had 3 previous normal sections which were also rupturing. I was definitely always high risk for a rupture but even high risk is still a very low risk iykwim so we just hoped it wouldn't happen. No more now though!!
> 
> We are doing well, Primrose had her ng tube taken out this morning and i've been rooming in since last night getting breastfeeding established so all good here. I am recovering well too. :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations to all those passing milestones with bubbies still cooking. Hope eveyone is well.Click to expand...

So glad to hear that she's turned the corner! She will be home before you know it xx


----------



## whistle

Emaritska, she is beautiful!

Nicola - so glad to hear you're both doing so well now. Hurray for no more NG tube!

Lisa - great to hear you're going strong! You must be getting excited now :)

25weeker - it's hard being this side of the milestones isn't it? I think I'll have a nervous breakdown between 22 weeks when I dilated and 25 weeks when the boys were born. Got my appointment tommorrow to check on the stitch though so if that's good I'll breathe easier.

How is everyone getting on - I know I've forgotten people - still want to hear your news though!


----------



## Lisasmith

whistle said:


> Emaritska, she is beautiful!
> 
> Nicola - so glad to hear you're both doing so well now. Hurray for no more NG tube!
> 
> Lisa - great to hear you're going strong! You must be getting excited now :)
> 
> 
> 25weeker - it's hard being this side of the milestones isn't it? I think I'll have a nervous breakdown between 22 weeks when I dilated and 25 weeks when the boys were born. Got my appointment tommorrow to check on the stitch though so if that's good I'll breathe easier.
> 
> How is everyone getting on - I know I've forgotten people - still want to hear your news though!

It's really exciting! I think I've maybe got a week - 10 days left until she gets here (just a feeling) but im really proud of my body. 

Good luck at your appointment :)


----------



## mummyosborne

Hi guys, can I join? My daughter was born at 29 weeks and is now 2 and I'm 26 weeks pregnant with a little boy! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

mummyosborne said:


> Hi guys, can I join? My daughter was born at 29 weeks and is now 2 and I'm 26 weeks pregnant with a little boy! Xx

Welcome xx


----------



## Srrme

It looks like I'm joining you all again.


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations :)


----------



## Lianne1986

welcome back srrme xxx


----------



## AP

ooooooh Srrme congrats!!

Look I will update the first page when I screw my head on :rofl:


----------



## Srrme

Thanks, girls! We're excited! :D


----------



## AP

Paaaaah I want one :rofl:


----------



## Srrme

AtomicPink said:


> Paaaaah I want one :rofl:

I want a girl!!! :brat:


----------



## Srrme

Mama's that went into spontaneous preterm labor, when you were pregnant with your second baby, what did you do (or your Doctor suggest you do (or don't do))? Did you get a cervical stitch? Progesterone injections? Did you stop having sex? Etc?


----------



## AP

Srrme we were a very spontaneous one, we went on progesterone suppositories.(hard to come by the shots here) and cervix checks every time I had a positive ffn test


----------



## mummyosborne

Hi ladies, bit of an odd post but I need to speak to someone who understands (at least I hope someone does!) I've just got this really weird feeling this baby is coming, I just don't feel 'right' I'm not having contractions, or bleeding or anything, so I can't really explain it, but my bump feels different, and I just feel like something's going on, I woke up this morning and just thought 'he's going to be coming in the next few days' I know it's probably just paranoia but I can't shake this feeling! Have I actually gone insain? Xxx


----------



## vicky84

mummyosborne said:


> Hi ladies, bit of an odd post but I need to speak to someone who understands (at least I hope someone does!) I've just got this really weird feeling this baby is coming, I just don't feel 'right' I'm not having contractions, or bleeding or anything, so I can't really explain it, but my bump feels different, and I just feel like something's going on, I woke up this morning and just thought 'he's going to be coming in the next few days' I know it's probably just paranoia but I can't shake this feeling! Have I actually gone insain? Xxx

4 days before emily was born i had this feeling - and told my midwife who said "dont be silly she wouldnt be moving anywhere at this stage" 4 days later she was lay in an incubator!!! If in doubt, get checked!


----------



## mummyosborne

Thank you so much for replying, i was starting to think im crazy! my next concern is if i call the midwife, its got to be l&d as its the weekend, arent they going to think im mad if i cant actually tell them whats wrong? xx


----------



## Lianne1986

AtomicPink said:


> Paaaaah I want one :rofl:

me too! :haha:


----------



## pink23

Hi guys hope everyone's ok. Esmae is 1 today  the time has flown and those first days in scbu seem so far away. Feeling broody again, scares me if it happens again . I would like to try and have a vac if I can but doubt it due to health xx


----------



## Sam182

So happy to say I'm a week on from the dreaded day and still have no signs of pre-e. Getting excited now but panicking about the possibility of not getting my vbac for a variety of reasons.


----------



## buttonnose82

Please tell me I am not the only one that is totally and utterly paranoid about their pregnancy and the reoccurrence of whatever issue caused your previous preemie :(

I am going out of my mind as I have now hit the time when things started going 'tits up' last time although it was another almost 5 weeks before he was born. The awful heartburn has started again and some slight swelling, just generally feeling crappy, all of which I know are 'normal' pregnancy signs but also all of which I had last time and was palmed off for weeks until it was to the point myself and baby almost died 

:( 

I am not enjoying this pregnancy at all due to my constant fear of something going wrong, I am constantly on edge and constantly in tears over it, my stress level is through the roof just because of fear :(


----------



## inperfected

Not at all strange Button. :( 
I'm feeling the same and I'm only 6 weeks, but in saying that, the last pregnancy, I'd already experienced suspected ectopic (ruled out) then bleeding and then HCG that stopped rising and had been told miscarriage probably 2 times already. It's the 8 week mark that will hit me when I hemmoraged, the 11 weeks of the earthquake (again more hemorages) And the 16ish weeks fo the leaking waters, never mind the 29 weeks he was born at. We are just hoping to get past all these milestones this time... :S


----------



## Skadi

Button! I had no idea you were expecting again! I'm so paranoid about something going wrong again. I'm just convinced I won't carry to term again and I'm terrified about it!


----------



## Srrme

AtomicPink said:


> Srrme we were a very spontaneous one, we went on progesterone suppositories.(hard to come by the shots here) and cervix checks every time I had a positive ffn test

TMI, but did you stop having sex during your pregnancy? :blush:


----------



## Radiance

So happy I saw this thread! I am currently 7 weeks and 5 days pregnant with my 3rd blessing. <--- Due January 3rd, 2014 :) 

My last pregnancy, my placenta started tearing off the wall (placenta abruption) at 11 weeks, I was very lucky and made it to 35 weeks and 5 days after a very hard, non stopping problems and traumatizing pregnancy and labor. From the start (w. my son) I knew something was wrong with my pregnancy. With this one, I feel relieved and positive, I have had no bleeding which is very reassuring for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Lisasmith

I've just spent 3 days in the hospital with a severe APH (antepartum hemorrhage) but I'm home again now and very very happy to say that today marks 37 WEEKS!!!! I can't believe it &#10084;


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies,

I'm new and have just glanced over your stories but it's very heartening to know others feel the way I do!

Due to a vigorously debated compromise hubby and I are not not trying for a few months before actually trying. Our beautiful son (2 in June) was born at 29 weeks due to placental abruption and atypical HELLP syndrome so I'm really excited about number two but also v nervous!


----------



## Lisasmith

My little lady made her way into the world today at 37 + 4 weighing a tiny 6lb and 17 inches long! Same length as my 32 weeker lol
She's just perfect and I'm so happy to have a take home baby


----------



## buttonnose82

Congrats Lisa! Enjoy every second of it :)

Saw the midwife this morning, diastolic is creeping up slightly but ok, no protein in urine yay but getting sweeping that's now spread from feet to ankles as well, so she has done the liver function blood test to just check is all ok as my blood pressure and urine were the last things to go last time.


----------



## AP

Srrme said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> Srrme we were a very spontaneous one, we went on progesterone suppositories.(hard to come by the shots here) and cervix checks every time I had a positive ffn test
> 
> TMI, but did you stop having sex during your pregnancy? :blush:Click to expand...

OMG she said the S word :rofl: just kidding!

It was a rare occurance :rofl: and never near the times I had to do the FFN tests (they can make it a false positive)


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats lisa x


----------



## 25weeker

Congrats Lisa - great you have a take home baby.

Srrme - I am refraining from as Atomic Pink put it the S word. I want to make sure if I do go early again then I won't have any "what ifs" hanging over me.

buttonnose - I hope all your tests come back clear.

radiance - hope you have a nice boring 9 months.

I am now 26+2 so 1 week further on than last time. Still not in any way relaxed but think I might start calming down once I get to 28 weeks. It feels like this lo has lots of growth spurts so thinking he might be a wee fatty like his dad was as a baby. You would never know it to look at my oh now that at one point he was a roly poly. :rofl:

Had my last cervical scan 2 weeks ago and all looked good. Back at the hospital tomorrow but as no scans think it will be a quick one. A growth scan has been booked in for 28 weeks and will have another swab done as these are being done 4 weekly.


----------



## AP

Wowzers 25weeker!! :shock: that has gone so fast! Things are looking great! :hugs: I'm really happy for you! Does H realise she's going to be a big sis yet?


----------



## 25weeker

AtomicPink said:


> Wowzers 25weeker!! :shock: that has gone so fast! Things are looking great! :hugs: I'm really happy for you! Does H realise she's going to be a big sis yet?

We told her a couple of weeks ago after my 24 weeks scan. Initially she said No and I thought she was going to cry! Eventually talked her round and I told her he was sleeping just now but later she could feel him kick and she asked me did I have a cot in my tummy :rofl: She now says her baby brother is going to sleep in her room in a cot and when he is bigger they will have bunk beds and she will be on top. Guessing she has that idea from peppa pig!


----------



## AP

:rofl: Please can she have a word with Alex, Alex thinks Peppa's bunk bed is a cake (its layers) :rofl:


----------



## bumpsmum

TERM baby.........yeah! x


----------



## Lisasmith

bumpsmum said:


> TERM baby.........yeah! x

HELL YES!!! Well done


----------



## bumpsmum

well now on the ward BP spiked at diabetic clinic so had first set of steroids and on an insulin drip as they send GD all over the place so here for a minimum of 48 hours with a view to delivering early next week. Chuffed I made it to term but glad they're not hanging me off to 39 weeks as planned as I'm cream crackered lol x


----------



## 25weeker

good luck bumpsmum. Great you made it to term xx


----------



## AP

bumpsmum I am so happy for you that you made term. :) x


----------



## labmommy

Super nervous to be joining this thread, as I haven't convinced myself I'm pregnant yet. The tests probably don't lie though :wacko: super happy and super nervous. We had quite the time with our boys. Now J is a yr old, nine mths adjusted. Still quite the baby and momma's boy. 
Congrats to all of you who have made it past their previous baby's gestational age at birth!


----------



## Lisasmith

labmommy said:


> Super nervous to be joining this thread, as I haven't convinced myself I'm pregnant yet. The tests probably don't lie though :wacko: super happy and super nervous. We had quite the time with our boys. Now J is a yr old, nine mths adjusted. Still quite the baby and momma's boy.
> Congrats to all of you who have made it past their previous baby's gestational age at birth!

Congratulations!! I wish you a very long and uneventful 9 months x


----------



## Agiboma

@bumpsmom congratulations on term so happy, its a great feeling, enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!
@lisa smith congrats on laila
@25 weeker congrats on getting further than last time TO TERM!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

baby Adam Neil Miller 6lb exact came at 11.06 am on 5th June and now doing fab. Few issues with sugars following my GD but hopefully home tomo. So wonderful being given your baby right away and getting to be on the ward xx


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats on baby adam xxxx

lovely news xx


----------



## Lisasmith

bumpsmum said:


> baby Adam Neil Miller 6lb exact came at 11.06 am on 5th June and now doing fab. Few issues with sugars following my GD but hopefully home tomo. So wonderful being given your baby right away and getting to be on the ward xx

Same weight as my darling! Well done honey, it's fabulous getting that take home baby &#10084;


----------



## vermeil

can I sneak in here? I'm 12 weeks pregnant. Still being very cautious - took us 18 months to get here. My preemie is now 3 and doing great. 

Last night I was envisioning this one`s birth - going to see him/her in the hospital, then going home to pump.. then realized that duh, most babies have normal births and they go home right away :dohh::haha:


----------



## Lisasmith

vermeil said:


> can I sneak in here? I'm 12 weeks pregnant. Still being very cautious - took us 18 months to get here. My preemie is now 3 and doing great.
> 
> Last night I was envisioning this one`s birth - going to see him/her in the hospital, then going home to pump.. then realized that duh, most babies have normal births and they go home right away :dohh::haha:

Welcome!! Congratulations :)


----------



## lolasweet

Hey ladies, can I join? 
I wish I would have found this thread earlier, I never felt I quite fit in with some of the others. 

Anyways, I'm 12 days away from a term pregnancy! With my first, I pPROM'ed, at 33 weeks and ended up having him at 35+0. I know not as early as some of you gals, and can't be compared, but we still had a SCU stay, jaundice, reflux and breastfeeding issues.

So I'm looking forward to getting my baby right away, and have him on the ward with me.

Hope we all make it!


----------



## Lisasmith

lolasweet said:


> Hey ladies, can I join?
> I wish I would have found this thread earlier, I never felt I quite fit in with some of the others.
> 
> Anyways, I'm 12 days away from a term pregnancy! With my first, I pPROM'ed, at 33 weeks and ended up having him at 35+0. I know not as early as some of you gals, and can't be compared, but we still had a SCU stay, jaundice, reflux and breastfeeding issues.
> 
> So I'm looking forward to getting my baby right away, and have him on the ward with me.
> 
> Hope we all make it!

Congratulations and good luck &#10084;


----------



## Radiance

I am slightly past 11 weeks now.. :happydance:
By this time with my last pregnancy (my son) I was learning that my placenta was tearing and my battle for the pregnancy started. I was told that I most likely would lose him. This is about when I started gushing blood on and off. So happy to say I have had no bleeding this pregnancy, my wall lining looks "beautiful" and thick and everything is going perfect!! :) I have a great feeling about this pregnancy!


----------



## inperfected

Well, I'm 11+1 one. First scan on Friday. 

I can't believe how easy it's been so far. 2 midwife visits (as per normal here), and nothing else. No severe bleeding, no multiple scans, no days in hospital. I feel like it's all a bit of a dream really. Hoping that this scan makes it feel more real as it doesn't really yet. So blessed though to have such an easy one so far this time. <3


----------



## emaritska

Glad everyone's doing ok.....how's all the new babies we have??? I've been feeling super broody so have sent hubby to the clinic to get the snip before I decide "just one more!!!!" ;)


----------



## Lisasmith

That's fab news girls!! 

My wee one is doing well but I'm feeling VERY broody again :/ lol


----------



## Sam182

Can't believe I'm at 34 weeks now. Crazy!


----------



## buttonnose82

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing ok? 

I am past the point which my 2nd little one was born, which is fab, but I have a question and though you girls might be the best to ask

I had severe pre e with severe HELLP with my second, symptoms started approx 3 weeks before they actually discovered it and he was delievered with 24 hours as it was so bad at the point.

Now I have felt a little off for a while and had some bleeding, but today I just feel 'this is it' starting, I just don't feel right at all, and if history does repeat, then my bp and urine won't go 'off' for about another 3 ish weeks, needless To say, I am pretty on edge

So anyway, my question is, did anyone have a repeat issue with pre e and did you just know it was the start a second time around, I don't know if to trust my gut feeling or what


----------



## Lianne1986

I don't know the answer to ur question hun sorry. but always trust ur mummy instincts xx perhaps give ur mw a call??? xxxx


----------



## mummyosborne

Hi ladies, I had my LO at 29 weeks, and last week I went to the hospital just to be safe as I'd lost my plug, turns out I'm 4cms dilated with bulging membranes, I spent a week in hospital, I'm now at home on bed rest but I've been told to expect his arrival very soon, anyone ot at experience of 32/33 weekers? Also how do you cope with bed rest? It's driving me crazy! Lol I just want to get up and do things! Xx


----------



## Agiboma

@buttonnose i certainly did have repeat pre e, i had it with my son that i had @ 25 weeks, with my daughter my bp started to climb @ 35 weeks, i delivered her @ 38+5 and 3 days later i was back in the hospital with severe post partum pre eclamsia. if you dont feel well get checked out

AFM my LO is 3 months now she coo's and engages me in making her noises and smiles, i also been feeling kinda broady lately :lol:


----------



## emaritska

Hi agiboma!!! Glad to hear little madam is doing well...nice to know I'm not the only one feeling broody ;) I always said 3.....but now I'm thinking 4.... ESP as poppy was later than Ethan not earlier as originally expected.....

Hmmmmm,.... ;)


----------



## Sam182

A few tears shed today as I'm delighted to say I've made it to term!


----------



## Radiance

Just wanted to update, I am now 16 weeks and baby is measuring a week bigger! Pregnancy has been so perfect <3


----------



## Radiance

Sam182 said:


> A few tears shed today as I'm delighted to say I've made it to term!

YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## Srrme

I had an appointment yesterday with a new Doctor. She's going to put me on progesterone injections starting at 18 weeks. The last time around I think I was on Makena, but this time I'm going to be on an off brand because I have to pay out of pocket. I'm kind of worried about being on them again. Everything I've been told and read says they're safe, but there hasn't been any long term studies, and I'd hate for something bad to be passing on to my baby, or my boys who are still nursing. :nope: Ugh.


----------



## Agiboma

@srrm i used the progesterone suppositorires till 36 weeks far as i know its safe


----------



## buttonnose82

FULL TERM!

I can't quite believe I am sat here 37 weeks pregnant, never never never underestimate the huge emotional tie connected to full term after a preemie

Come on baby, I am more than happy for you to come any time now :)


----------



## Skadi

I'm 19 weeks now and still haven't seen my obstetrician so no plan in place to keep this baby in. Feeling anxious about it :/


----------



## Agiboma

@skadi im not sure where you are in Ontario, but i got referred to Sunnybrook since 8 weeks because of my history. you can always go to a walk in clinic and get a referral. gl


----------



## Skadi

I do have a referral... to the same obstetrician I was seeing with Keira. Unfortunately my appointment isn't until Mid-August. I called to see why it was so far on and apparently whoever booked it failed to realise I should be high risk. I'm supposedly on a cancellation list.. and have been since June!


----------



## buttonnose82

Well after my excited full term post the other day, I am now on edge, blood results yesterday showed my liver function is going well off (I had HELLP in a previous pregnancy), back tomorrow for repeat bloods and to decide what to do :( I just want baby out now, we are full term so seems pointless running the risk of anything happening :(


----------



## Lianne1986

buttonnose82 said:


> Well after my excited full term post the other day, I am now on edge, blood results yesterday showed my liver function is going well off (I had HELLP in a previous pregnancy), back tomorrow for repeat bloods and to decide what to do :( I just want baby out now, we are full term so seems pointless running the risk of anything happening :(

good luck hun xx


----------



## Agiboma

@butonnose goof luck!!


----------



## Lianne1986

buttonnose - how r u hun x


----------



## Srrme

I had my scan yesterday, and as well as checking the baby (everything looked good) they also checked my cervix and it was measuring only 2.8cm or 28mm. :nope: My Doctor said she wasn't too concerned, and is going to check it again in 2 weeks because the new technician might have measured it wrong. Grrr. I can never get a break. :(


----------



## AP

Srrme said:


> I had my scan yesterday, and as well as checking the baby (everything looked good) they also checked my cervix and it was measuring only 2.8cm or 28mm. :nope: My Doctor said she wasn't too concerned, and is going to check it again in 2 weeks because the new technician might have measured it wrong. Grrr. I can never get a break. :(

:hugs: I hope its wrong! x


----------



## Sam182

Forgot to update - Alistair was born on Monday night at 10.06 weighing 8lb 5oz by emcs after failed 11 hour back to back induction due to hypertension. He is just stunning and we are delighted :)


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats sam182 - pics??? x


----------



## buttonnose82

Congrats Sam :)

I forgot to update here :) I had a little girl 2 weeks ago, her name is Harper Sophie Violet, she was 7lb 4oz and totally perfect <3

It was a very traumatic birth experience so haven't really posted/talked about it as still trying to deal with it all in my head


----------



## Radiance

Update: During my 20th week, I found out my baby boy wasn't with us anymore. It was a complete shock, my pregnancy had been perfect- of course I had a few concerns because of my previous pregnancies but so far everything was perfect. We had seen our baby boy only a few days before.. :'( 

I love you Elijah <3

Congratulations on all the full term babies <3


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations on our new term babies &#10084; 

Radiance - my heart breaks for you sweetheart. Sending you all the love and peace in the world &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Srrme

AtomicPink said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan yesterday, and as well as checking the baby (everything looked good) they also checked my cervix and it was measuring only 2.8cm or 28mm. :nope: My Doctor said she wasn't too concerned, and is going to check it again in 2 weeks because the new technician might have measured it wrong. Grrr. I can never get a break. :(
> 
> :hugs: I hope its wrong! xClick to expand...

Gah, me too! :lol:

Congratulations to all the full term babies!

I am so sorry for your loss, Radiance. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Srrme

I had my second ultrasound this morning, and my cervix was measuring 3.6 cm this time, so obviously the previous technician did measure it incorrectly (causing me a lot of stress, haha)! 

I got to see our baby again, and there's no doubt he's a boy! :haha: The technician took all of his measurements again since the first technician was so off on my cervix measurement, and he's right on track. :D I got a few good 4D pictures of his cute little face too.

Everything seems to be going well so far. I am hoping this little man stays put until he's term.


----------



## 25weeker

Hello All

Just to let you know my little boy Alasdair arrived on Tuesday 2nd Sept at 02:22 weighing 6lb 8.5oz at a gestation of 40+1. Unfortunately it wasn't the stress free labour I hoped for getting to term. I had some bleeding and as they couldn't work out where from and I was 3cm dilated they broke my waters. Labour didn't really progress so was put on the drip which gave me a 5 min contraction and made his heart rate drop. They stopped the drip but 3 more times his heart rate dropped. As you can imagine having the emergency bell rang and doctors running in making me lie on my side and put oxygen on was sending my stress levels sky high. 

Eventually I was fully dilated and they used forceps as they thought the cord was around his neck which it was. He didn't cry as they said he was shocked being delivered so quickly as I stayed at 3 for ages then went to straight to 10 practically. He was given to the neonatal team out of the room and it felt like the longest time in the world although it was only 10mins. He was checked a couple of times the rest of the day and signed off. 

Despite all this he is the most chilled out baby. I think all the stress I had he probably thinks its calmer out in the big world ha ha. 

Enjoying all the baby cuddles just now and so far Holly is a great big sister.


----------



## Lisasmith

25weeker said:


> Hello All
> 
> Just to let you know my little boy Alasdair arrived on Tuesday 2nd Sept at 02:22 weighing 6lb 8.5oz at a gestation of 40+1. Unfortunately it wasn't the stress free labour I hoped for getting to term. I had some bleeding and as they couldn't work out where from and I was 3cm dilated they broke my waters. Labour didn't really progress so was put on the drip which gave me a 5 min contraction and made his heart rate drop. They stopped the drip but 3 more times his heart rate dropped. As you can imagine having the emergency bell rang and doctors running in making me lie on my side and put oxygen on was sending my stress levels sky high.
> 
> Eventually I was fully dilated and they used forceps as they thought the cord was around his neck which it was. He didn't cry as they said he was shocked being delivered so quickly as I stayed at 3 for ages then went to straight to 10 practically. He was given to the neonatal team out of the room and it felt like the longest time in the world although it was only 10mins. He was checked a couple of times the rest of the day and signed off.
> 
> Despite all this he is the most chilled out baby. I think all the stress I had he probably thinks its calmer out in the big world ha ha.
> 
> Enjoying all the baby cuddles just now and so far Holly is a great big sister.

Congratulations :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Srrme said:


> I had my second ultrasound this morning, and my cervix was measuring 3.6 cm this time, so obviously the previous technician did measure it incorrectly (causing me a lot of stress, haha)!
> 
> I got to see our baby again, and there's no doubt he's a boy! :haha: The technician took all of his measurements again since the first technician was so off on my cervix measurement, and he's right on track. :D I got a few good 4D pictures of his cute little face too.
> 
> Everything seems to be going well so far. I am hoping this little man stays put until he's term.

Fabulous news :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi, may I join you?..... My son turned 4 today :) He was born at exactly 36 weeks for unknown reasons, and spent 10 days in scbu due to suffactant on the lungs. So although not super early, it was a bit of a shock and it'd be nice for it not to happen again, esp as I can imagine scbu being even harder when you have another child at home to look after!

I am currently 34 weeks with No.2, been suffering from mild cramps for a week now. At 33 weeks I had some painful regular contractions one night for a few hrs, but they went when I got up so put it down to BH due to sex that night..... Saw midwife yesterday, she said I am fully engaged and to pack a hosp bag just incase. I also got the painful BH that night, I think due to her having a good feel around my abdomen.

So, that's me!.... I'm hoping baby will stay in there until atleast 37 weeks. I'm sure this thread will help me stay sane! Thanks you :) x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hi ladies. My twins were born at 29+5 due to preterm labor and a short cervix. They are now almost 10 months old and I am 5 weeks along with baby #3. I'm a little worried because we don't know if my preterm labor was caused by my shortening cervix or vice versa. I have a good feeling about this pregnancy and am expecting to make it to 38+ weeks and have an unmedicated VBAC. I can't help but worry a little, though!


----------



## Srrme

ShelbyLC said:


> Hi ladies. My twins were born at 29+5 due to preterm labor and a short cervix. They are now almost 10 months old and I am 5 weeks along with baby #3. I'm a little worried because we don't know if my preterm labor was caused by my shortening cervix or vice versa. I have a good feeling about this pregnancy and am expecting to make it to 38+ weeks and have an unmedicated VBAC. I can't help but worry a little, though!

:hi: Welcome aboard and congratulations on your pregnancy! Are you on progesterone injections or receiving cervical length scans? :)

Fingers crossed for a full term baby!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Srrme said:


> ShelbyLC said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. My twins were born at 29+5 due to preterm labor and a short cervix. They are now almost 10 months old and I am 5 weeks along with baby #3. I'm a little worried because we don't know if my preterm labor was caused by my shortening cervix or vice versa. I have a good feeling about this pregnancy and am expecting to make it to 38+ weeks and have an unmedicated VBAC. I can't help but worry a little, though!
> 
> :hi: Welcome aboard and congratulations on your pregnancy! Are you on progesterone injections or receiving cervical length scans? :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for a full term baby!Click to expand...

Thank you!

My first prenatal appointment is this coming Thursday and I'll be asking for an early scan to get a baseline measurement of my cervix. I'm not currently on any progesterone or anything. I had multiple doctors tell me during my pregnancy that I would most likely go on to have completely normal, full term pregnancies after my twins. I honestly think my body just couldn't carry twins and that's why I started having contractions (at 17 weeks) and the contractions caused my cervix to shorten. That's my guess, anyway. I'm still going to make sure my doctor keeps on top of things. :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

welcome & good luck to the new ladies xx


----------



## Srrme

23 weeks today. :happydance: I can't wait to make it to 36. :lol:


----------



## Skadi

27 Weeks... feeling more and more nervous the closer I get to 28 weeks which is when my water broke last time. :/


----------



## Lianne1986

thinking of u ladies xx


----------



## katerdid

Can I join? My son was born at 35+5 although I went into labor at 30 weeks (so glad I was able to keep him cooking longer!). I'm due 12/31/13 or 1/1/14 depending who you ask :haha:

Everything had been going really well with this pregnancy until the past few weeks. 20 week anatomy scan showed 2 vessel cord and thick chordae tendineae so I've been scheduled for growth scans every month to make sure she's growing ok. 

Well, I've been having just awful period type pains, enough to be worrisome, and super painful cervix pressure. Had a fFN swab and infection test, both neg at 24 weeks. My cervix is shortening though, at the 25 week growth scan we also did a transvag measurement and I'm down to a 3. Shorter than at the 21 wk scan. 

So I'm worried. I just want it to be Dec 10th so I can breath. I really would hate to be on bedrest with my toddler...my hubby works 70+ hrs a week so I basically solo parent.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I have a dilemma, looking to you ladies for opinions. I'm 39 (eek!) and just has my 1st bubs at 29+4, had a very bumpy road in NICU but at home at the moment and all well just now. I got 3 eggies, all fertilised, 2 transferred, 1 is Skylar and I have 1 in the freezer at the lab. Thing is, our year free storage is up in December. We can't decide what to do, my head is saying I'm getting old, I have my wee miracle and we had a pretty difficult pregnancy as well as the NICU journey. My heart says that I can't leave it there, it's a 5day blast, not just an egg, I'd love another next yr. I think we may pay for a yr and see how we feel next yr, but I still don't know if I could let it "die" without giving it a chance :cry:

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Srrme

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> I have a dilemma, looking to you ladies for opinions. I'm 39 (eek!) and just has my 1st bubs at 29+4, had a very bumpy road in NICU but at home at the moment and all well just now. I got 3 eggies, all fertilised, 2 transferred, 1 is Skylar and I have 1 in the freezer at the lab. Thing is, our year free storage is up in December. We can't decide what to do, my head is saying I'm getting old, I have my wee miracle and we had a pretty difficult pregnancy as well as the NICU journey. My heart says that I can't leave it there, it's a 5day blast, not just an egg, I'd love another next yr. I think we may pay for a yr and see how we feel next yr, but I still don't know if I could let it "die" without giving it a chance :cry:
> 
> What do you ladies think?

That's a decision only you can make! If you don't feel your family is complete, go for it!

Do you know why you went into premature labor, etc? :hugs:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Yes, I had intermittent end diastolic flow from the placenta, they think it was related to my diabetes. If I make sure it's 110% under control I think the chances of a repeat are remote. I'd love another but the thought of another NICU stay like that scares the bejesus out of me. I'm looking at all the stories on this thread :D


----------



## vermeil

hello you wonderful ladies! waaaay back in 2010 at this point in my pregnancy I had already given birth, at 27 weeks. I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow and it`s surreal to have even come this far.

Just to give an idea on how tiny our preemie was (he was 2nd percentile, severe growth delay) at my 24 week ultrasound the doctor casually mentioned that baby number 2 weighed 740 grams. I immediately started bawling. He looked surprised and concerned and said 'no no, that`s a really good weight!'

What did I reply? '*snif snif* I know *snif* I'm so *snif* haaaaaapppy!!!'

He thought I was nuts :wacko: :haha: My first was born at 27 weeks with the weight of a 23 weeker, 570 grams. That weight sounded AWESOME to me.

Now I`ve also surpassed the dreaded 27 week mark. Yaaaaaaay!!! :thumbup:

You can see pics in my sig below.


----------



## vermeil

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> I have a dilemma, looking to you ladies for opinions. I'm 39 (eek!) and just has my 1st bubs at 29+4, had a very bumpy road in NICU but at home at the moment and all well just now. I got 3 eggies, all fertilised, 2 transferred, 1 is Skylar and I have 1 in the freezer at the lab. Thing is, our year free storage is up in December. We can't decide what to do, my head is saying I'm getting old, I have my wee miracle and we had a pretty difficult pregnancy as well as the NICU journey. My heart says that I can't leave it there, it's a 5day blast, not just an egg, I'd love another next yr. I think we may pay for a yr and see how we feel next yr, but I still don't know if I could let it "die" without giving it a chance :cry:
> 
> What do you ladies think?

This one is really tough! My micro preemie was born when I was 38, natural conception. Despite the crazy rollercoaster, we went for IVF earlier this year at the young age of 41. 22 eggs retrieved, 9 fertilised, 6 made it to day 3. The first attempt in december with 2 embryos was a chemical pregnancy at 7 weeks. The first FET that followed with 2 more - poof I'm 28 weeks along now and everything is going GREAT. This pregnancy is night and day compared to the first one.

I`m on cloud 9, overjoyed. Yet I'm already thinking of those last two embryos. I also cannot stand the thought of just, well, destroying them. I would have LOVED to give this opportunity to another family but they were retrieved when I was 40 and the cutoff for embryo donation is 39... I'm not sure I want a third child at what, 43... what do I do, have them transferred and hope they don`t stick?? I`ve heard of people having them transferred in a part of the month when they cannot implant. Doesn`t seem much better. 

I wish I had an easy answer :hugs: these are really tough questions. But I did want to encourage you that it`s quite possible to have a healthy, happy pregnancy in your late 30s/ early 40s.

wishing you the best whichever path you choose :flower:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Thanks Vermeil. We're gonna pay for another yr storage and see where we are in 12 months time. Also gives me a year to get my body into the best shape :)

Congrats on your pregnancy. Hope the remainder flies by happily :flower:


----------



## vermeil

thank you! That`s probably what I'll do also, pay for another year. The reason the first pregnancy went so poorly was untreated high blood pressure. For this pregnancy I lost 40 lbs, got in shape, ate very well and took better care of my health. Of course I had the upcoming IVF to motivate me. It really does make a difference. :thumbup:


----------



## vermeil

I had a scan at 28 weeks today! Baby weighs 2lb10oz - that`s double what my preemie weighed at the same point in the pregnancy! I was so overjoyed I practically danced my way out of the hospital :cloud9:


----------



## Srrme

vermeil said:


> I had a scan at 28 weeks today! Baby weighs 2lb10oz - that`s double what my preemie weighed at the same point in the pregnancy! I was so overjoyed I practically danced my way out of the hospital :cloud9:

That's great! I'm glad everything is going so well. I have an appointment next week for a cervical scan and I'm hoping everything checks out OK! :D


----------



## AP

vermeil said:


> I had a scan at 28 weeks today! Baby weighs 2lb10oz - that`s double what my preemie weighed at the same point in the pregnancy! I was so overjoyed I practically danced my way out of the hospital :cloud9:

Heck, thats awesome!!! :happdance:


----------



## katerdid

Wooo, fantastic vermeil! Bet that was the greatest feeling!


----------



## Skadi

One more day and I'll be more pregnant than I ever have been. :D


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

vermeil said:


> I had a scan at 28 weeks today! Baby weighs 2lb10oz - that`s double what my preemie weighed at the same point in the pregnancy! I was so overjoyed I practically danced my way out of the hospital :cloud9:

That's awesome news! :happydance:


----------



## Srrme

27 weeks today! :happydance:

I had an appointment at 26.2 weeks and my cervix measured 2.7 cm, which has me worried since it was 3.5 cm 6 weeks ago, but my Doctor didn't seem worried AT ALL. :nope: I have a re-scan at 30 weeks.


----------



## Fleur29

Hi girls! I've just found out I'm pregnant with my second baby. My dd was 6 weeks early. For those with later preemies, where there was no reason, just spontaneous labour - did you get an early scan second time around? My gp said (shortly after my dd was born) that I would get an early scan next time, but that was nearly two years ago... Just wondering what others recent experience was!

If you did get an early scan - at what gestation did you have it and was it an internal (I'm so not keen on that!)

Thank you xx


----------



## Skadi

Fleur, I got an extra scan at 26 weeks to check my cervix and that everything else was OK. They did have to do an internal for that one.


----------



## vermeil

32 weeks now YAY! Everything is new - maternity clothes, the strong kicks and my belly moving around. :cloud9: Only 3 weeks of work left. 

I still convince myself every single day that something is wrong. Funny how we think we`re over this 'preemie thing' and then small things trigger panic attacks. Like realizing I have not felt movements for 3-4 hours. :wacko: I have a stethoscope and check the heartbeat twice a day. When I get extra paranoid I sneak out of my cubicle, go hide in the stairwell with it and check on baby. :blush: Wish I could relax but I guess that`s just part of our life post nicu!

Glad to hear everyone here is having a good pregnancy so far. Here`s to reaching 37 weeks :hugs:


----------



## vermeil

Skadi said:


> One more day and I'll be more pregnant than I ever have been. :D

I know this is a few weeks ago but YAAAY isn`t that the BEST feeling ever. I actually cried when I passed 27 weeks. Congrats Skadi:hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Thanks Vermeil, I cried too! I still feel like something will go wrong like yourself, but I'm working to convince myself that things will go well this time. Congrats on 32 weeks!


----------



## vermeil

I had my week 32 appointment last week. At the end the doctor pulled out her agenda, flipped through it counting, then said casually 'how does december 5th sound?'

I just blinked, not understanding.

'to meet your baby! I don`t think you should go past 37 weeks because of your previous classic c section. And I would like to be there to celebrate this with you, so I'd like to do the c section myself. Is that ok?'

I just stared, dumbfounded :haha:

This is the head doctor of the high risk unit of the top nicu hospital in the city. She is just amazing, warm and treats me (and all patients) like an old friend. 

Sooo... she`ll be in the room for the birth! I thought only small hospitals allowed you to choose the doctor for the birth! 

and... december 5th is only 5 weeks away!! I'm giving birth 3 weeks earlier! 

AAAAARGH!!

Totally excited and flipping out at the same time. Leaving her office I went in the wrong direction, went to the wrong desk to schedule the next appointment, and just generally befuddled my way through the day.

Told my boss I had to stop work NOW instead of the scheduled mid november. He wasn`t too thrilled but accepted my compromise of working from home next week so I can wrap things up.

This baby thing is really happening :lol:

ps this is my 1000th post!! I have no life :haha:


----------



## AP

OH MY GOD vermeil!!!! :happydance: that must be exciting, especially when you know the big day!!!!!! :O eeeep!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Skadi

I'm officially Term now! Exciting!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Found out today we're expecting a BOY! :blue:

Cervix is measuring 5cm, so perfect. Will measure again in 2 and 4 weeks to make sure.


----------



## labmommy

Exciting to see you ladies doing so well!! I have made it past my previous delivery date of 29 w 0 d. This is amazing. And, I am not on bed rest or anything of the sort! Currently 29w5d with my girls. Woohoo!


----------



## Srrme

I hope everyone is doing well! I'm almost at 34 weeks. :happydance: I want to make it to 36 weeks at the least! :)


----------



## katerdid

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance: Officially full term!!! Oh my lands guys, this feels wonderful! I am on cloud nine!


----------



## Lianne1986

happy full term! hows everyone else x


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies a bit of advice what's your opinion on the steroid injections to help the lungs? With my first he didn't have them as I was induced and pregnancy was ok to a point he was 36+5 spent 13 days in hospital but wasn't too bad just a little bit of help wih breathing. I had a planned section with esmae at 36+6 and had the steriod injection . But when esmae came out she came out and became floppy and ended up having the ventilator breathe for her and was worse than cal. This time around I really don't know if I want to have it again if it caused more trouble. I know it might not of but I don't want this baby being as bad xx


----------



## AP

Was there a reason esmae had the steroids? Here they don't even give them after 34 weeks, whilst I'm not 100% on the reason why I assume it's just because of the later gestation?


----------



## pink23

I had them at 29 weeks I think because they knew she would come early to help her lungs but I wasn't that early when I had her. I might just have to mention it the further along I get xx I was carrying a lot of fluid but I don't think that would of made a biff difference . Xx


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, Kate! :)

I am 35 weeks and 1 day. It's the longest I've ever been pregnant! :haha: I am hoping I make it to 36 weeks, then 37! :D


----------



## Skadi

Baby Ava arrived 1 day before her due date on the 17th of December. It was amazing to actually come home from the hospital WITH HER! <3


----------



## AP

Congratulations Skadi you must be feeling amazing


----------



## katerdid

Oh congrats Skadi!!!!!


----------



## pink23

Congratulations xx


----------



## katerdid

Had my baby girl! Perfect and showing all signs of maturity born at 39+1 on Christmas morning safe at home. 7lbs and 20in , she's a boob fiend and I'm sure will be super chunky in no time!


----------



## pink23

katerdid said:


> Had my baby girl! Perfect and showing all signs of maturity born at 39+1 on Christmas morning safe at home. 7lbs and 20in , she's a boob fiend and I'm sure will be super chunky in no time!

Great news congratulations xx


----------



## Dinah93

Just discovered we're expecting again and I'm terrified. We were being careful and I'm in no way ready for this. Last time was a 28+0 delivery due to severe pre-e and HELLP, I've been told I've got a greater than 90% chance of going the same route this time. I'm so happy as a family of 3 at the moment I can't imagine spending the next year of our lives in hospitals again. I've been crying all night which makes me feel like a terrible person because I should be happy, our daughter brings us so, so much joy and I'm sure this baby will do the same, but I'm not ready for this. Hoping ladies in here will understand where I don't think anyone else will.


----------



## Cheska

Congrats on your Christmas bundle Kate! What a special present.

Dinah I remember you from a bp thread. Congratulations on your pregnancy. I know it's scary and difficult to get excited but you will be treated differently knowin what's happened and you'll be at appointments more than your at home ha ha. That's what it felt like with ds. 

I'm 12+3 with this little one. So far enjoying it more than last time but the nerves and anxiety will always be there. I think it's more the unknown that I feel nervous about.


----------



## Dinah93

Early scan on Monday due to pain over my right ovary. Considering how freaked out I was at first I'm now terrified something is wrong.


----------



## pink23

Sending hugs Dinah xx


----------



## Dinah93

Scan went well. One happy baby with a nice strong heartbeat, measuring a little before 6 weeks :D


----------



## pink23

Hi Dinah, not sure if you can remember but I'm also in the June bugs with you and on the fb page a Faye. Glad scan went well xx


----------



## Srrme

I had my baby boy on Saturday after 3 hours of natural labor. He was born at 38.5 weeks and weighed 7 pounds 4 ounces and measured 20 inches. It felt so nice having him in my room with me the entire time and being able to leave the hospital with him! :happydance:


----------



## Cheska

Srrme said:


> I had my baby boy on Saturday after 3 hours of natural labor. He was born at 38.5 weeks and weighed 7 pounds 4 ounces and measured 20 inches. It felt so nice having him in my room with me the entire time and being able to leave the hospital with him! :happydance:

That's so nice. Big congratulations x


----------



## Jes.shortcake

Just found out me and husband are expecting #2 already. I was so busy taking care of our son I missed a couple of BC pills. We always wanted them closer together but after having Silas at 30 weeks due to HELLP Syndrome we were very afraid to get pregnant again.

What's crazy is going by my last period this baby will be due around the same time Silas' original due date was. Guess me and OH just like to do it Mid February lol


----------



## PandaMao

Congrats Jes! I can definitely understand your worry about having another so quickly in your situation. I know I won't be ready for a couple years at least. I'm really bad at remembering pills so I'm getting an iud soon. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, Jes! I fell pregnant 5 months after my 28.6 weeker. :) My last two had the same due date! :lol: All of my babies were due in January-February. :lol:


----------



## Cheska

Congrats jes. A pregnancy after a preemie will be a worry no matter when it happens. Try and enjoy it as much as you can xxx


----------



## pink23

Congrats jes x
I had my 20 week scan Friday and after worrying there will be extra fluid and a big baby , fluid is fine and baby is only on the 9th line. I'm hoping all still works out. I'm still hoping for 37 weeks xx


----------



## Dinah93

Had my consultant appointment yesterday and they found trace protein. I'm trying very hard not to panic as I know it would be very rare for pre-e to hit this early, but last time I went from trace to +4 and HELLP within 5 days so at only 17+2 it's blinking scary. The registrar gave me a quick scan and she said my fluid around the baby looks good, baby was moving a lot which was nice to see as it didn't move at all at my 12 week scan. My blood pressure hasn't really risen in the last 4 months and I'm still on a low dose of labetalol and holding steady at about 120/88 as an average. She did say the sample was a bit cloudy which could mean either a uti or skin cells got in the sample, or I could be dehydrated (I didn't actually make it to bed the night before as we had a midnight flight, landed at 3.30 in the morning, then a 3 hour drive, so I only had an hours sleep on the plane) and I only had about 500ml fluid between midnight and my midday appointment.... I feel like I'm rationalising so I don't face the big wolf, but I have to hope it's a non pre-e cause otherwise this baby doesn't even have a hope :(


----------



## pink23

I had a trace of protein at last appointment to , they've upped my bp tables from 2x 125mg now I'm 3x 250mg. Tbh I'm blaming the electronic machines as manual is just perfect xx


----------



## ShelbyLC

I haven't updated in ages!

After having my girls at 29+5, I'm now very excited to say that I'm 33 weeks (as of tomorrow) with our little boy! All is going very well. I have occasional BH, sciatic nerve pain, and all kinds of crazy pressure/pain in my lady bits, but my cervix is high, long and closed, and I'm ecstatic to be pregnant still. Just this last week I've had a lot of people (strangers) say to me, "I bet you're miserable and ready to have that baby!" and I've just smiled at them and said, "Nope! He can stay in as long as he wants!"

All things are looking good for my VBAC as well. I switched to a midwife because my OB wasn't being supportive, and it's the best decision I've ever made. My midwife is so great and with her behind me, I feel completely confident that I will have the birth I want this time. It's such a great feeling.


Congratulations to those of you with new babies and new pregnancies. :flower:


----------



## Dinah93

Growth scan in 3 hours and I have to say I'm incredibly nervous. Blood pressure has been in the region of 139/105 for a week or so now, but when I get checked at the hospital it drops about 10 points as I have to sit and wait for 2-3 hours and they send me home as its fine - not fine when I move about like a normal person with a toddler! I really want to find out he's still on track and it being high hasn't done any harm, but I'm very scared that actually I'll be told his growth has dropped off, my fluid levels have dropped, and I'm starting to leak protein. 27 days to go until the point I had DD, if I can just get to there without signs of pre-e I'll believe there's a hope.


----------



## misspriss

I just found out I am pregnant. LO was born at 33+5 due to pre-eclampsia, he is 14.5 months now. I am already worried about it happening again.


----------



## Dinah93

Update from me, I'm now 29+0, one whole week past where I had DD, which is brilliant. Currently no signs of pre-e or hellp, but I do have restricted flow through the cord, so I'm on twice weekly scans in case it turns into absent flow, and I've already been given steroids to mature the baby's lungs. Feels weird to be at that point when I feel absolutely fine.


----------



## Cheska

Misspriss congratulations on your recent bfp! Hope you can relax a little. The good thing is you'll be monitored much closer and if it does happen again it will be picked up quickly. But then it might not happen at all!


----------



## misspriss

Thanks Cheska!

That actually makes me really nervous, as much as I want them to catch anything, I don't need to be treated like I already have a problem. I want as much of a natural and intervention free pregnancy and birth as I can get. I'm afraid they will make me come in extra, want extra scans, extra everything. Simply being in the doctors office raises my anxiety levels, so I don't want to be in there extra! It was actually me, taking my blood pressure at home, that caught the sudden rise and prompted me to go in for additional monitoring, which led to induction a couple days later, not any monitoring of the doctor.

Anyway, I'm sure it will be fine. Just kind of jittery about it.


----------



## misspriss

Well unfortunately all was not fine and we suffered an early loss.

I think we may NTNP for a cycle or two before we actively TTC.


----------



## Dinah93

Really sorry for your loss Misspriss. 

Bit of an update from me after last posting at 29+0. At 29+1 I went in for a growth scan that showed absent end diastolic flow with significant periods of reverse end diastolic flow. So I was taken for an immediate c-section (great fun when your husband works 1hour 15 mins away and you're freaking out not only about having another preemie but that he's going to miss the birth). It's very odd to me that I still had another early delivery but no pre-e or HELLP this time. Benjamin Alan was born at 2.20pm, weighing 2lb 3oz. He's done brilliantly since being born, he was only on the vent for about 36 hours, then cpap for another 3 days, he's been on room air ever since. He's tolerating feeds, his brain scan yesterday showed no signs of bleeds. He was moved out of intensive care to high dependency yesterday. He's being an absolute star and we're so in love with him. Pictures are a few minutes after being born, first cuddles at 4 days old, and having a stretch at 7 days old. 

https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/317_zps91414b28.jpghttps://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/2014-06-17123809_zps702dabc8.jpg
https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/20140618_121608_zps5f01175a.jpg


----------



## AP

Congratulations Dinah!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Cheska

Sorry to hear about your loss Misspriss.


----------



## misspriss

OMG Dinah He is beautiful!!


----------



## mummy3

Haven't read through, will go back again and do that. 

Saw the gorgeous pics of baby Benjamin,:cloud9: Such a gorgeous baby!!!

I'm back here again, wasn't planned, found out the same day hubby booked his vasectomy.. He's still getting that vasectomy!!

Not new here though and hoping that this time can be as uneventful as possible:baby: Totally freaking out and terrified though!!!


----------



## RcdM

Hi mummy3!

Well congratulations!! How crazy you found out you're pregnant the day of the vasectomy! What caused you to have your previous kid (or kiddos) early? 

I just posted in third tri, but today I am officially the most pregnant I've ever been! It's so exciting. I had my dd at 30+5 due to pre-eclampsia and I was told I am at higher risk to get it again, but here we are and no signs of pre-e whatsoever. I know we're not quite in the clear but at this point I feel like we're past a major milestone so if anything happens from here on out we'll be so much more prepared and feel comfort knowing #2 has had even more time to bake. 

Best of luck to you and keep us updated on your pregnancy! :)


----------



## Dinah93

Congrats on being the most pregnant you have ever been!


----------



## mummy3

RcdM that's brilliant, congrats!!!:happydance: Bring on every extra day!!:happydance::hugs:

I only found out about 6 months ago why, I have a genetic condition (ehlers danlos type 1) that predisposes to pprom and tissue, including cervix,fragility. First was induction at 35 weeks for HELLP but going into labour anyway, second pprom at 35 weeks, 3rd c section at 33 weeks for preavia, done as soon as I had symptoms of preterm labour, 4th pprom at 32 weeks, 5th pprom at 31 weeks.


----------



## misspriss

Well ladies I am pregnant again, hoping this one sticks :)


----------



## Cheska

Congratulations! Fx'ed for a sticky bean! X


----------



## Tasha

This just took me an age to find. It's not been used in a while! How are you all?


----------



## Srrme

I'm back here again!


----------



## Cheska

Tasha - congratulations. Everything crossed for a lovely sticky bean. 

Srrme - congratulations also. You must have a lot of patience. I cannot imagine having a baby and 3 other little ones to attend to. Hope this little one cooks for as close to 40 weeks as poss!


----------



## misspriss

Tasha said:


> This just took me an age to find. It's not been used in a while! How are you all?

Doing pretty well! I'm 14 weeks today, BP staying down (but it was at this point with DS as well). Just going along :thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

Congrats to all the new pregnancies!!:happydance::hugs:

How is everyone doing? 

I just hit viability and had the steroid shots Wednesday and Thursday, time is going so fast now:wacko:


----------



## myra

Hello :)

Not sure if this is an active thread but just discovered it so thought Id say hi. I'm pregnant with #2, due at the beginning of June. My son was born in April 2013 at 29 weeks. He is a thriving, healthy, happy almost 2 year old now. I'm 16w into his pregnancy, and with #1 Id already been to the ER several times for heavy bleeding and contractions. So far everything (but my brain expecting the worst at each turn) is going very well. I have a new doc and am starting weekly progesterone shots this week. 

I'm mostly doing ok..until I think too much and then I'm terrified about potentially having another premie- hard enough when my son was in the NICU for 3 months, but now I also have him at home. I don't know how I'd juggle everything if we had to go through that again. I'm hoping with everything that this stays a "normal" pregnancy and that I can carry to term. I'd be thrilled to hit 36 weeks...even happier, of course, to make the full 40....


----------



## Tasha

Hiya Myra. I hope you're okay, I'm glad everything seems to be going well. 

How's everyone else? 

Can you girls talk to me about cervix lengths? I'm 11+1 and had my first one done today x


----------



## misspriss

Hi Myra! I am glad things are going well so far. I just had my anatomy scan this morning and it all seemed well, although I won't meet with the doctor until next week.


----------



## Srrme

Tasha said:


> Hiya Myra. I hope you're okay, I'm glad everything seems to be going well.
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> Can you girls talk to me about cervix lengths? I'm 11+1 and had my first one done today x


I'm well. Very crampy this past week. Ugh. 

I had my cervix checked throughout my second and third pregnancy. How was your length?


----------



## Tasha

You're really beginning to stretch as your gestation so try not to worry. 

They measure three times and they were 2.6cm, 2.7 and 2.5cm. So a mean of 2.6cm. They dont like it to go beliw 2.5, its quite early to be this short I think. Im a little worried but no funnelling or dilation, ph balance was good and membranes were 4cm away from cervix. Thats all positive isnt?

Im on 800mg of progesterone a day so started talking stitches if it gets shorter x


----------



## misspriss

Tasha I've never had my cervix length measured, I wish I could help!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you miss. Your pregnancy is flying by, is your anomaly scan soon?


----------



## misspriss

Yes it is, I just had the anatomy scan this morning, everything looks good so far I will be seeing my doctor next week to go over.


----------



## Srrme

Tasha said:


> You're really beginning to stretch as your gestation so try not to worry.
> 
> They measure three times and they were 2.6cm, 2.7 and 2.5cm. So a mean of 2.6cm. They dont like it to go beliw 2.5, its quite early to be this short I think. Im a little worried but no funnelling or dilation, ph balance was good and membranes were 4cm away from cervix. Thats all positive isnt?
> 
> Im on 800mg of progesterone a day so started talking stitches if it gets shorter x


That seems a bit short to me, but if they're not worried I wouldn't worry too much about it. Mine was around 2.7cm at 20 weeks (I don't know if it was that short before then) last time if I recall correctly. I was also on weekly progesterone injections.


----------



## Tasha

Is that wait normal there miss? It would drive me nuts.

Thank you srrme. I've just looked and mine was 3.6 at 14 weeks with my daughter x


----------



## misspriss

My scan was originally the day of my appointment, but she said I could do it a week earlier, so I did so I could have the gender card for Christmas morning.


----------



## Tasha

Ahhhh that makes sense. Most people couldn't resist seeing their baby a week earlier :)


----------



## misspriss

Yes! And I wanted pictures to share at Christmas :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hello ladies! 

How long did you wait to TTC for #2 (or w/e number you are on) after having your preemie? I am so scared (like many of you ladies I am sure) of having another preemie. They did not find a reason for why I went into pre-term labor. So I am worried the progesterone shots that I will get in my next pregnancy won't work.


----------



## misspriss

I waited 18 months after my section for various reasons. One for vbac, two to allow my body to heal, three for breastfeeding DS, and four to give me time to lose weight.


----------



## Srrme

Kiwiberry said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> How long did you wait to TTC for #2 (or w/e number you are on) after having your preemie? I am so scared (like many of you ladies I am sure) of having another preemie. They did not find a reason for why I went into pre-term labor. So I am worried the progesterone shots that I will get in my next pregnancy won't work.

My oldest (born at 28.6 weeks due to spontaneous preterm labor) was 5 months old when I became pregnant with my second. 

I was on progesterone injections with my second and made it to 35 weeks. I was on them again during my third (and also refrained from having any intercourse, etc) and made it to 38.6 weeks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies for the replies :hugs:

I really hopr I can make it past 30 weeks for my next pregnancy.


----------



## myra

Thanks for the warm welcome! I had a scan last week (our 3rd) and everything is looking good. I'll continue to have scans every few weeks for them to monitor cervix length. Last pregnancy mine shortened to 3mm at 26w. Progesterone shots start this week. 

So Misspriss- dos to find out if you're having a girl or boy?

Kiwi- my son was born at 29weeks and we started trying to get pregnant when he was 17months. We got lucky out second month trying. After everything we went though in the first pregnancy and with our son in his first 8months, we swore we would only have 1 kid. So it's testament to how wel he's doing that we decided to take that lap and try to bring him a sibling.


----------



## misspriss

Its a girl!


----------



## Kiwiberry

misspriss said:


> Its a girl!

Congrats on team :pink:!


----------



## misspriss

Thanks, I am beyond excited, I mean I wonder now if I'd be this excited if the card said boy...lol I think it's just because it's different this time, and I'm so excited to do all the different things, like I've been blessed to have a boy now blessed with a girl. I can't believe it still.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Having a girl is so much fun, I love it <3.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hello there ladies,
I'm not pregnant but I wanted to ask a question.

DS was born at 33 weeks 14 months ago. I went in to spontaneous pre term labour. I think it was due to an infection but I can't be sure and nothing was ever confirmed.

As you lovely ladies can all appreciate, we want to do our upmost to make sure I cook a baby for a bit longer next time....

So before any of you started TTC again, did you go and see your GP or midwife first to talk about this or get any tests done? Do you think they can look back at my birthing notes? I'm in the UK.

Thinking of trying in October when ds reaches 2 so before then I'm trying to lose a bit of weight and lead a healthier lifestyle.

Any insights of any extra maternity intervention you get after having a premie would be helpful (particularly for a spontaneous pre term labour)

Thanks


----------



## Tasha

Awwww congrats miss.

Gi, I'm in the UK too and you can go book a preconception appointment at the hospital you will be having your baby at, discuss care, tests etc xx


----------



## Tasha

Oh and discuss what happened in your past pregnancy if it's the same hospital you had LO at x


----------



## myra

Congrats Misspriss!
We're also having a girl- I was a bit nervous at first since I'm so used to having a son and was kind of leaning towards another boy because of the familiarity- but now I'm starting to look forward to having a daughter.


----------



## myra

GIJane- my son was born at 29w after my water broke 2 weeks earlier. A cause was never found. But before I starts TTC, I had an appt with my OB/gyn to discuss what could be done to help if I got pregnant again. She also said that the only unusual thing that they could find was that I had a mature placenta in my first pregnancy (more calcified/aged Han it should have been that early on but it wasn't a contributor to preemie)

For this pregnancy, I'm getting weekly progesterone shots starting at 16w and ultrasoubds every 2-3 weeks to check on cervix length. If my cervix starts shortening early again, options are to add a cerclage or pessiary to stop/slow it down. My doc said with these measures, my chance of having a preemie is reduced to the same level as the general population of women who have never had a preemie. I'm hopful...!


----------



## EmSmith1980

I can now safely announce we are expecting baby number 5. My youngest was born at 23+6 after pprom at 23+3. I haven't been told much so far. Just that I will see consultant between 12 and 20 week scan, and that I'll have cervical length measured at 20 weeks and possibly a cervical stitch. I'm so anxious. I just can't enjoy this pregnancy. I'm 12+3 just now, feels like such a long way to go. Positive stories needed please. Xx


----------



## AP

Congratulations EmSmith1980! <3 I cant give u experiences but have loads of virtual hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: em. Congratulations. It is scary isn't it?

When you see the consultant maybe you could ask for your cervix scans to begin earlier? Mine started at 14 weeks x


----------



## EmSmith1980

Thanks girls. Yeah I thought 20 weeks was quite late to start measuring my cervix (from what I've googled anyway). I will definitely be asking for them to start asap. I Feel like I'm always sitting at the door waiting for the postman to drop that consultant appointment through the letterbox, but everyday, nothing. Very frustrating. I just want my mind put at ease (slightly) xx


----------



## AP

Em I would actually say start voicing your concerns now. Looking back I know I should have. I have a friend right now who is not afraid to voice her options and the amount of times shes gained control over the consultants opinions and plans is impressive :haha:


----------



## myra

I agree that you should try asking for cervix cans earlier- I think mine started at 16 weeks and I have them every 3 weeks. Plus I've been on weekly progesterone shots since 18weeks. My doc said that the progesterone shots have been shown to reduce Hanse of pre-term birth down to 7%. So far this pregnancy has been wonderfully boring, esp after everything we went through in my first pregnancy.


----------



## EmSmith1980

Atomic who do you think I should speak to? Just my named midwife? I'm up to 90. Honestly. Im just on my way to cancel holiday to Salou in May. I'll be about 25 weeks by then. I've read the change in altitude isn't good. I just don't want to take any risks. Thinking of getting train to France instead so the kids aren't too disappointed. Just keep thinking if this one is as impatient as anya, it could be here by May. Xx

Thanks Myra. I'll ask about the shots but nobody has mentioned them to me so far. Does anyone know if we are offered them in uk? Xx


----------



## Tasha

:haha: AP.

It's true though Em, it's your body and your baby and doctors need to realise that. I wasn't happy with the care I was being given, so I emailed the consultant (found his email address by googling) telling him my issues and he said come in the next day. I did and he agreed to let me stay on really high dose blood (like four times higher than usual for my weight) and agreed for me to have fortnightly growth scans like I wanted, I have cervix scans separate to that. He comes to clinic to specifically to see me because I don't want other doctors care. It is hard to stand up to doctors and say this is what I want but it's worth it.


----------



## Tasha

Erm I've not heard of UK ladies getting it. Mostly I think we get progesterone suppositories, I'm on 400mg twice a day x


----------



## EmSmith1980

Lol I'm quite good at getting what I want so I will definitely be standing up for what's best for me and baby. I was with a different consultant with Anya so don't even know what they are like. I'll be getting in touch with my midwife next week if I haven't heard about consultant appointment. Feel like I'm living on a knife edge. Thanks for your help girls. It all helps my ammunition lol xx


----------



## AP

EmSmith1980 said:


> Atomic who do you think I should speak to? Just my named midwife? I'm up to 90. Honestly. Im just on my way to cancel holiday to Salou in May. I'll be about 25 weeks by then. I've read the change in altitude isn't good. I just don't want to take any risks. Thinking of getting train to France instead so the kids aren't too disappointed. Just keep thinking if this one is as impatient as anya, it could be here by May. Xx
> 
> Thanks Myra. I'll ask about the shots but nobody has mentioned them to me so far. Does anyone know if we are offered them in uk? Xx

Have you been assigned a consultant yet? If not, I would speak to the midwife. Don't ask, just tell them :haha:
In the UK the shots are extremely rare and I wouldn't expect them at all at our hospitals. :( I could only obtain the suppositories via a research trial which is sadly over now, but I am unsure if they will prescribe them here. I'd certainly ask.


----------



## EmSmith1980

Well I was given the consultants name, Dr Cowan, but that's all I have. I'm phoning the midwife on Monday and I'll definitely be telling her. She's a bit ditzy. At my booking appointment she said the consultant wanted to see me asap, 3 weeks later, still waiting. Thanks for your help. :flower: xx


----------



## Tasha

Good luck Em.

Afm - I've got my anomaly scan this week, big deal for me as it's the scan things started going wrong with Riley Rae. Also got the consultant and Vbac clinic. Not ready to think about birth yet though.


----------



## myra

Tasha- I hope everything goes smoothly at your anonmaly scan and that you get good results!


----------



## EmSmith1980

Aww good luck Tasha. Let us know how you get on. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you both of you. How are you both doing today? Myra you must be getting more anxious the closer you get to when you Pprom'ed :hugs:


----------



## AP

Em I think her name might be Shona. It rings a bell.


----------



## EmSmith1980

AtomicPink said:


> Em I think her name might be Shona. It rings a bell.

Yep that's right. Dr Shona Cowan. I haven't met her before. I hope she's nice. Lol. :haha: xx


----------



## AP

You can always use Tasha's email tip at some point, dont be afraid to use it! :rofl: 

Spoiler
[email protected]

Thanks Google :haha:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: it shouldn't be on the Internet if we can't use it to stalk people :rofl:


----------



## AP

Tasha said:


> :rofl: it shouldn't be on the Internet if we can't use it to stalk people :rofl:

Even worse, the email address format is the same for anyone. Know the persons name, then the email is easy to guess!


----------



## myra

Thanks Tasha! So far this pregnancy is different in so many ways from my first, when I was in and out of the hospital throughout second tri. OH and I are calling this pregnancy beautifully boring. Maybe this is how a pregnancy is "supposed to be?" Hoping it stays that way!

Because of that I've started to relax a bit, even though it's ckise to the time I Pprom'd with my son. It's refreshing to finally start having "normal" parent worries like how will I manage sleep with a baby and a toddler versus the last pregnancy the goal was "can we make it to viability?"


----------



## EmSmith1980

AtomicPink said:


> You can always use Tasha's email tip at some point, dont be afraid to use it! :rofl:
> 
> Spoiler
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks Google :haha:


Lol. Thank you so much. You're a star. :flower: 

Phoned midwife this morning. She had no idea who I even was but said she would get back to me. Not holding out much hope though. But shall pester pester pester her till I get some answers. Xx


----------



## misspriss

Hey I haven't updated in this thread in a while. I have been doing great, no swelling, no high BP readings, no trace protein, etc. Things have seemed much better this time.

Until yesterday. At 31 weeks. The same week that I had my first high BP reading with DS, I had a high BP at doctors. Granted, it was a stressful day and stressful visit, but they took it at beginning and end of the visit and still high. They are having me monitor it all week at home and come back on Friday. I am beyond stressed about it. I am trying to relax and tell myself it was just a one off bad reading, since my home readings are good, but with DS, my home readings stayed good for a while longer.


----------



## myra

Misspriss- I hope that things settle down. The second reading they took at your appointment may have been high because you were anxious from the start with the high reading. Plus with 31 weeks being a milestone for when your BP first when up on ypr last pregnancy, that can have contributed to some anxiety about it

I've just made it to 30weeks (my son was born at 29w and 3d) and I'm surprised to find some anxiety coming out now that I've passed that mark. I had a really strong contraction last night with back pain and then a number of smaller ones when I went to bed, so I woke up anxious his morning worry about early labor and the contractions shortening my cervix. I talked to doctors office and they said it may be as simple as I was dehydrated but since everything feels normal today, they aren't comcerned. 

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## misspriss

myra said:


> Misspriss- I hope that things settle down. The second reading they took at your appointment may have been high because you were anxious from the start with the high reading. Plus with 31 weeks being a milestone for when your BP first when up on ypr last pregnancy, that can have contributed to some anxiety about it
> 
> I've just made it to 30weeks (my son was born at 29w and 3d) and I'm surprised to find some anxiety coming out now that I've passed that mark. I had a really strong contraction last night with back pain and then a number of smaller ones when I went to bed, so I woke up anxious his morning worry about early labor and the contractions shortening my cervix. I talked to doctors office and they said it may be as simple as I was dehydrated but since everything feels normal today, they aren't comcerned.
> 
> Good luck and keep us updated!

Oh yes, I was anxious about the appointment. Also I had DS with me, and he was being a handful. The first time they took it, I'd just carried my 20lb struggling toddler and my purse and my water bottle and his sippy cup (I could have stuffed in the purse but you know how it goes) from the waiting room, to the scale, put it all down, picked it all back up, and then walked to the exam room. She immediately went to take my blood pressure, while DS was getting into a cabinet that I could not see what he was getting - whether it was safe or not, and started spilling things out. Definitely raised my blood pressure! I was really irritated that she rushed in to take it like that. (He was playing with the little plastic models of the female reproductive system...).

I have not had any super high readings at home since, but they are marginally higher than they have been earlier in my pregnancy. My highest systolic has been 117, my highest diastolic 81. It was 140/82 at the doctors. My diastolic being higher worries me though, as that is less influenced by stress and physical activity.


----------



## misspriss

Just wanted to update, my BP has been low at home pretty much ever since, I had a couple high readings the day of my OB appointment, but I was pretty stressed out that day. Not any since. I have had 3 more appointments since, the ones with DH there my BP was in the 130s/80s, without DH they are in the 140s/90s. But at home, they are in the 110-120s/70-80s. 

So far no protein in my urine at any of my dips, I turned in my 24 hr urine catch on Monday still waiting on results, they also took bloods to check my liver functions. No swelling, no headaches, no vision disturbances, etc.

I spoke with my OB at my last appointment about my anxiety and how I feel that it may be my anxiety that is causing my high BP readings and not necessarily pre-e, she gave me medication (which is preg cat B, and _works_) and a referral for a therapist, which I won't get to do until the end of next week)

Today is the anniversary of when DS came home from the hospital, which is awesome. It is also (weird coincidence) the same gestation in this pregnancy (33+5) at which he was born, so after today I will be more pregnant than I've ever been :D


----------



## Srrme

I am 29 weeks today. I passed the mark when I went into labor with my oldest. Now to get to 37 weeks. :D


----------



## misspriss

OMG how awesome! I'm 33+5 today, the gestation at which DS was born, tomorrow I will be more pregnant than I've ever been before :D


----------



## myra

Congrats srrme and misspriss on getting farther than before! (And on the good BP readings miss!)

I'm also in new territory. I'm 3w 1d farther than I made it with my son...and this little girl is showing all the signs of staying put for now. When I tell people that I have 7ish weeks to go, they keep saying "oh you must be so ready to have her out!" Strange to hear that...Despite all the new aches and pains though, I certainly don't wish for a repeat NICU stay...3 months was excruciating enough. I'd be happy with a couple weeks early but no more than that.


----------



## miraclemomma

Hi ladies. I'm 23+1 with DS2. DS1 turned 2 on Tuesday and was born at 30+4 due to PPROM. At first they thought it was unexplained but 1wpp I was diagnosed with multiple bilateral PE's and then 1 week after that I was diagnosed with severe cholecystitis which had caused my liver to become inflamed. I also had GD. This time I have no gallbladder (cholecystectomy 6mpp) and I'm on Tinz for the blood clots, and so far don't have GD so they are hoping I will go term but I'm still really nervous..... Any tips for relaxing until I move in to a safer zone...?!


----------



## Srrme

I had a lot of anxiety yesterday about going into premature labor again. I had quite a few Braxton Hicks (which is normal for me) but it freaked me out. :nope: I can't wait until I'm full term. I wish I could make the weeks go by faster... 7 more to go.


----------



## misspriss

Anxiety is definitely something we have to deal with, having had preemies in the past. I'm on Buspar for mine, and it helps a lot. I'm also going to see a therapist later this week.


----------



## miraclemomma

I'm a bit crampy today...possibly no more than usual but have gotten myself super paranoid. I feel like ds1 was ok as a 30 weeker...I just don't want ds2 to come any earlier. My chances of term are good (7/8) but I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for 36 weeks... Xx


----------



## Srrme

miraclemomma said:


> I'm a bit crampy today...possibly no more than usual but have gotten myself super paranoid. I feel like ds1 was ok as a 30 weeker...I just don't want ds2 to come any earlier. My chances of term are good (7/8) but I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for 36 weeks... Xx

I've been doing the same thing. :hugs: Being pregnant after having a preemie is stressful! :nope:


----------



## miraclemomma

Srrme...ultra paranoid I just went to L&D to be checked over. Back ache, crampy, twinges and occasional tightenings. Think I've had each individual symptom a lot, but not all together...anyway...everything is ok, cervix is closed, tummy is soft, no signs of anything happening. Phewsh!!! Now to bed...


----------



## misspriss

I have actually had no signs really, not even any braxton hicks, but my preemie was due to pre-e, I have had blood pressure spikes, diagnosed with pregnancy hypertension, but no protein in my urine....I have paranoia about my BP so much I have really bad white coat syndrome all of a sudden, I constantly check it at home any time I have an issue. A headache terrifies me. Any kind of abdominal discomfort freaks me out. My severe pre-e was asymptomatic to me (just high BP) no headaches or vision issues, so I worry that I could have it and never know, you know?


----------



## myra

I'm right there with you all- just after the 29w mark (when my son was born in 1st pregnancy), I freaked out that I hadn't felt the baby move in hours and (after drinking OJ and eating chocolate to try and get her moving) rushed in to the hospital. Once I was there, she started waking up. 

And last week I again ended up in hospital after phoning doc once one of my legs was very, vey swollen. "Dr Google" said to beware of blood clots in this situation, so I spent from 9:30pm-1am while the nurses and doctors checked me out to find (thankfully) that everything was ok...frustrating though that they didn't sign me out til 1am. 

So, Miracle, I'm afraid I don't have any good advice on how to make it through the anxiety of another potential preemie- just keep checking in here with us and you'll find your fears are normal & you're in good company. :hugs:


----------



## Srrme

miraclemomma said:


> Srrme...ultra paranoid I just went to L&D to be checked over. Back ache, crampy, twinges and occasional tightenings. Think I've had each individual symptom a lot, but not all together...anyway...everything is ok, cervix is closed, tummy is soft, no signs of anything happening. Phewsh!!! Now to bed...

:hugs: I'm glad everything turned out to be okay!


----------



## miraclemomma

I think I'll feel a lot better once I've got passed 30. Today is V day for me so that makes me feel marginally better.... But once I'm passed 30 weeks I have mini milestones to work towards.... Just trying to take it steady til then...


----------



## Srrme

I hit 30 weeks yesterday. Such a relief. I am now aiming for 32 weeks. The Braxton Hicks I was having the other day have let up. I think they were anxiety and stress related, so I am trying to stay relaxed (not easy to do with a bunch of toddlers running about, haha!).


----------



## misspriss

YAY for 30 weeks Srrme! Hope you can keep relaxed!

I will be 35 weeks tomorrow, I can't believe it!


----------



## myra

Yay for all the milestones: V day, 30 weeks and 35 weeks!! Congrats ladies!!! Slowly but surely, we're getting closer to term babies :)

I'll be 34 weeks on Saturday!


----------



## Tasha

Yay for you all meeting the important milestones and going beyond them.

Tomorrow I'm 28+6, the gestation I was when my waters broke x


----------



## miraclemomma

I actually have a question....when are you packing hospital bags? I want to be prepared (I'm a bit OCD with organisation) but I don't want to jinx anything (I am also strangely superstitious during pregnancy). When did you preemie mummies pack your bags? My current method is to put things together in a box but not officially pack them. X


----------



## myra

I actually haven't packed a bag yet and I'm 34w. Them again, I also haven't finished getting things ready for baby at home either. Just built her crib this weekend...still need to get her car seat and some other items. The plan is to pack one my bag in the next week so that I have one by 35w.


----------



## miraclemomma

That's brave. I was in no way organised for DS1 so threw things together and had very little with me at the hospital, so I'd like to be slightly more organised this time...
I think I want to get past 30+4 (when i had DS1) and then pack my bag.... Xx


----------



## misspriss

I planned to have it done by 32 weeks, but here I am at 34+4 and not finished. I DID make my packing list (big planner) here last night, so DH said he could get the stuff I need at this point if anything happened.


----------



## myra

miraclemomma said:


> That's brave. I was in no way organised for DS1 so threw things together and had very little with me at the hospital, so I'd like to be slightly more organised this time...
> I think I want to get past 30+4 (when i had DS1) and then pack my bag.... Xx

Less about being brave and more about just a disorganized procrastinator ;)


----------



## Tasha

I packed my bag for me last week (I was 28 weeks). My reason is that we need this stuff now whenever they come. Keeping the baby stuff out will lessen my worries I think.

I've got nothing though aside from the car seat which we bought today.


----------



## Srrme

I'm planning a home birth, so I haven't packed a hospital bag. If something happens before 37 weeks I'll just throw something together. I've never really prepared a hospital bag (even during my last pregnancy). :shrug: 

I still need to buy this little girl a car seat, more clothes, and cloth diapers. :dohh:


----------



## miraclemomma

Home birth is so appealing, but so terrifying at the same time. My consultant has said I am "definitely not a home birth candidate"! I think I'm all set for clothes, and bought my Chicco Next2Me Crib yesterday... I have to get DS1s new bedroom finished ASAP, so we can get him moved and settled before DS2 arrives. Other than that there are just the odd bits and pieces I think!! Xx


----------



## Srrme

Scratch the car seat! My mom just surprised me and ordered one. It should be here next week. :D


----------



## myra

Had my doctors appointment today and it was all rather underwhelming (which really is good after the last pregnancy!). I think I was just hoping as we were getting closer that something would be different about these appointments- like he'd check to see if I was dilating yet and then be able to magically discern I'd deliver right at 37weeks. Nope. Just a "weight, heart beat, baby movement and blood pressure all look good- see you in 2 weeks." Ridiculous isn't it- after all the issues with my sons pregnancy, that should be more than enough to make me happy. So I felt ungrateful/guilty for being annoyed that he didn't check anything. I think it's mostly that I just want this little one to arrive about 37/38 weeks so I can have a full 3 months at home with her before I have to go back to work. (I'm a teacher and need to be back at the end of August). If she's on time or even late, then I'll just get 2-2 1/2 months with her :(


----------



## Srrme

During my full term pregnancy, my Doctor didn't check my cervix until I was 36 weeks.


----------



## myra

Srrme said:


> During my full term pregnancy, my Doctor didn't check my cervix until I was 36 weeks.

That makes me feel better- perhaps that's the norm. I had just been reading all these posts about women getting cervix checked and finding out they were x cm dilated/effaced etc and assumed that would be part of my checkup. Plus I think I was rather hormonal that day- bought OH some dessert on way home from my appointment and it ended up spilling all over the diaper bag. When untold him about it, I was crying and crying...while also laughing since I couldn't believe I was crying over something like that. Hormones!


----------



## misspriss

My OB did my GBS swab at 34 weeks and some change (she had me down at 35 plus a few) and checked me then, but not at the 35 week (she thought 36). I am now 36....I had a dream last night that I checked myself and I was like 3-4 and very effaced....like I'd know what that felt like...


----------



## miraclemomma

Eek, misspriss! 36!!! That's so exciting. I can't wait for that. 35 weeks feels like my safe place. One more week til you're term!!! 9 weeks til my safe place. Feels like forever. Xx


----------



## misspriss

Well my appointment today did not go well. My BP was high at the doctors, higher than it had been before (150/80 something), and it had been higher at home (130/90 ish). No protein though. Did a growth scan and it was not great, very low fluid, she couldn't find fluid in one quadrant at all, and all the others were low. Sara is also measuring a couple of weeks behind. 

She put me in the hospital for IV fluids (to see if it increases fluid) and to see a high risk OB for a higher definition scan tomorrow, and to do 24 hr urine catch again. They haven't started the urine catch yet, so I'm looking at at least 2 nights here, which could very easily turn into until I have the baby.


----------



## miraclemomma

Is baby doing ok though?? 36 weeks is pretty good going. My DS1 had minimal fluid for a while due to warts not replenishing quick enough after PPROM. Fingers crossed for you though. Keep us updated!!! Xxx


----------



## misspriss

About to have my scan!


----------



## Srrme

Good luck, Misspriss!


----------



## misspriss

So the scan went okay. She was able to find some fluid, but she said my fluid was definitely low. However, she did not find Sara to be measuring behind as far as I could tell. She did say her kidneys appeared to be functioning well, as well as her other organs, heart all good etc. I was worried about her kidney function since the baby really starts making amniotic fluid after 20 weeks or so by their pee, so if there is low fluid it can signal a kidney problem. I will know more when the doctor comes to see me. She was a really great ultrasound tech, she was chatty and funny and kept me nice and relaxed.

She is definitely still a girl too! Hope the doctor comes back with a good report.


----------



## myra

Glad they're taking good care of you misspriss. But sorry you're having to be in hospital at all! Fingers crossed your little girl can stay in for longer (last pregnancy, my son was in for 2.5 weeks after water broke so he did just fine with low fluid). 

I've been having contractions (not painful though) about every 20 minutes for the past 4 hours. Just put a call in to doctors office and waiting for a call back. Not sure if this is start of labor or just Braxton hicks that happen to be coming more often...


----------



## myra

Contractions every 4-6min. Going to head in to hospital


----------



## myra

Contractions settled down and I stayed at 3cm dialated so they're sending me home. Phew!


----------



## misspriss

Glad to hear they settled down!


----------



## misspriss

Great news ladies! My doctor just came by, my 24 hr urine was normal, my BP has been down at the hospital all except one reading, my ultrasound report was good, everything looked good. I'm free to go, after the nurse processes me out, I'm just waiting on my sister to come pick me up as DH left with the car....

Also my OB said that it reassured her a lot for me to have done so well in the hospital. I'm supposed to go home, focus on fluids, and do modified bed rest (kind of). (she started to say modified bed rest, then caught herself and didn't...it was funny).


----------



## Srrme

I'm glad everyone is doing well. :)

32 weeks today! :happydance: 5 more to go!


----------



## myra

Our daughter was born today! shes just shy of 38weeks and doing well. Contractions started about 4am and she was born at 8pm. I ended up developing an infection along the way so they have her in NICU triage right now to give her antibiotics. But she'll be back here with me in a couple hours and then stay with me til we're discharged.


----------



## Kiwiberry

myra said:


> Our daughter was born today! shes just shy of 38weeks and doing well. Contractions started about 4am and she was born at 8pm. I ended up developing an infection along the way so they have her in NICU triage right now to give her antibiotics. But she'll be back here with me in a couple hours and then stay with me til we're discharged.

Congratulations mama!!! :wohoo:


----------



## sethsmummy

myra said:


> Our daughter was born today! shes just shy of 38weeks and doing well. Contractions started about 4am and she was born at 8pm. I ended up developing an infection along the way so they have her in NICU triage right now to give her antibiotics. But she'll be back here with me in a couple hours and then stay with me til we're discharged.

Congratulations hun! I hope she has a speedy recovery. 

xx


----------



## misspriss

So excited to tell you guys, my little baby Sara was born 5/28 at 8:51 pm, at 39+6. No pre-eclampsia! She was 7lbs 3oz, 20" long. She is absolutely beautiful!!

I can't tell you how many happy tears I have shed to see my beautiful child. Last night when they moved me from L&D to Post Partum recovery we went past the NICU...it was so nice to know that we were able to avoid that. We did a have a lot of stress and worry about my high BP and anxiety, but in the end I got my VBAC at term. It has been so lovely.


----------



## sethsmummy

:dance: ahh so happy for you both :dance: 

please may we see a photo? xx


----------



## myra

Congratulations misspriss!!! I can relate to the relief of a no-NICU stay...our girl went for a couple hours for antibiotics but it was so wonderful to have her discharged when I was. 

Here's a pic of our Fiona
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## misspriss

myra said:


> Congratulations misspriss!!! I can relate to the relief of a no-NICU stay...our girl went for a couple hours for antibiotics but it was so wonderful to have her discharged when I was.
> 
> Here's a pic of our Fiona

So cute!

I have a lot on the big camera that I haven't upload yet, all I have on my phone is her first breastfeeding pic, about 1 hr old:



:cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

so gorgeous <3 i am so broody right now lol xx


----------



## miraclemomma

Congratulations guys.... You're all giving me hope.... Xxx


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, mama! I am fully expecting to make it to term again. I'm almost 36 weeks, and I have had no signs of this little one making her appearance any earlier than term. :D If she can hold out until 38 weeks it will be great. :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Srrme said:


> Congratulations, mama! I am fully expecting to make it to term again. I'm almost 36 weeks, and I have had no signs of this little one making her appearance any earlier than term. :D If she can hold out until 38 weeks it will be great. :flower:

You are almost there, so exciting!! :wohoo:


----------



## miraclemomma

I'm 29+6 today...the day I PPROM'd with DS1!!!!! Keeping my fingers (and legs) firmly crossed...


----------



## sethsmummy

Srrme said:


> Congratulations, mama! I am fully expecting to make it to term again. I'm almost 36 weeks, and I have had no signs of this little one making her appearance any earlier than term. :D If she can hold out until 38 weeks it will be great. :flower:

That's fab Hun your almost there!!



miraclemomma said:


> I'm 29+6 today...the day I PPROM'd with DS1!!!!! Keeping my fingers (and legs) firmly crossed...

Ah I have everything crossed for you! Xx


----------



## miraclemomma

30+5 today!!! Officially more pregnant than I have ever been!!! xx


----------



## misspriss

miraclemomma said:


> 30+5 today!!! Officially more pregnant than I have ever been!!! xx

YAY!


----------



## Srrme

So happy for everyone! :D

I'm 37 weeks today! YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## misspriss

OMG yay!!!


----------



## miraclemomma

Do any of you mummy's know when I don't need steroids?! I was told that I will only have the steroids if there are signs of premature labour (there aren't - this is more of a general question...), but when are they no longer necessary?! 35 weeks? 37 weeks? 38 weeks? Xx


----------



## Tasha

36 weeks for me but I think it varies hospit to hospital xx


----------



## sethsmummy

i never had anything for my boy and he was born 36 weeks hun :) I think its 35 weeks and under in our hospital xx


----------



## myra

Congratulations on reaching new pregnancy milestones everyone!! Keep us updated- fingers crossed for more term babies here! :)


----------



## Srrme

I had my baby girl at 38 weeks. &#128522;


----------



## misspriss

Congratulations! 38 weeks!


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Srme



Tasha said:


> 36 weeks for me but I think it varies hospit to hospital xx

I wrote this but then I was given them 12 hours apart at 36+1. He was born at 36+3 xx


----------



## miraclemomma

Hi ladies! I ended up, just after posting this, having some cramps at 31+1 and to be on the safe side I had them! 33+3 today and still going!!!! 35 weeks was my personal goal (based on nothing really) and I'm nearly there!!! Fingers crossed and good luck/congratulations everyone xxx


----------



## myra

Congrats srme and Tasha! Hows it going with your new 

Good luck miraclemama-you're so close to your goal!!


----------



## ClaireMommaB

Hi ladies, thought I'd pop in. I'm pregnant with my 4th, my 3rd was born at 28 weeks exactly. Hoping for a full term baby with no hospital stay this time!!! x


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck hun xx


----------



## miraclemomma

So ladies, 35 weeks tomorrow...it appears baby is on his way! Come in with braxton hicks and they are now 4 minutes apart...fibronectin test has come back positive so me and hubby have a night on L&D xx


----------



## sethsmummy

eekk good luck hun! i cant wait for update <3


----------



## miraclemomma

All stopped! Kept me in cos they were convinced it was happening and then at about 3 this morning everything stopped! Think I'm being sent home on the strict instructions to come straight back if anything kicks off! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh that's fab news. I was so expecting baby details there lol. Stay cooking little bubba &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## miraclemomma

It was a weird mix of me thinking that he's a good size, he's had the corticosteroids so he'd be ok and I was excited to mean him, and then the feeling that I want him cooking for 2 more weeks at least (combined with - he better come before 40 weeks as I've optimistically booked a family holiday for 6 weeks after his due date!) no tightenings now but excruciating hip pain from being laid in bed for so long!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

awww well i hope he decides to come at bang on 38 weeks hun :D <3


----------



## miraclemomma

37 weeks today peeps!!!! Officially full term!!!! Xxxx


----------



## AP

Congrats miraclemomma!


----------



## EmSmith1980

Well, after having Anya at 23+6, back in October 2010. I'm please to say I'm now 34+5, and booked in for a csection at 38+3. Just 26 days to go till we meet our big bundle. Eek. I'm too excited. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:dance: it is going to fly past hun! xx


----------



## miraclemomma

Due date today! Whoever thought I would ever get here!!!!! You can come out now baby! Any time (soon!) !!!!


----------



## misspriss

miraclemomma said:


> Due date today! Whoever thought I would ever get here!!!!! You can come out now baby! Any time (soon!) !!!!

Yay!!


----------



## sethsmummy

EM you have only 5 days left! Omg its flown by!! how are you feeling hun?




miraclemomma said:


> Due date today! Whoever thought I would ever get here!!!!! You can come out now baby! Any time (soon!) !!!!

:dance: well done hun!


----------



## EmSmith1980

3 sleeps to go till my c-section. Soooooo nervous. I was in hospital 31st July for 4 nights with contractions. Had steroids for baby's lungs but I'm still hanging in there. 38 weeks today. Woo. Xx


----------



## AP

EmSmith1980 said:


> 3 sleeps to go till my c-section. Soooooo nervous. I was in hospital 31st July for 4 nights with contractions. Had steroids for baby's lungs but I'm still hanging in there. 38 weeks today. Woo. Xx

OMG it feels like yesterday since you said you were first pregnant?!


----------



## sethsmummy

EmSmith1980 said:


> 3 sleeps to go till my c-section. Soooooo nervous. I was in hospital 31st July for 4 nights with contractions. Had steroids for baby's lungs but I'm still hanging in there. 38 weeks today. Woo. Xx

I hope everything went ok yesterday Hun! I can't wait to see a picture of your beautiful little bundle! :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## Fliss

Creeping in here. I'm 21 weeks with #2 - Nathan was a 35-week preemie 

They have poked and prodded me for various things with the next being a cord and placenta check scan on the 2nd, but they are ignoring the impact of my endometriosis which is peeing me off tbh.


----------



## struth

Hi Fliss-I'm new here too. I'm 12 weeks pregnant after a 35 week preemie too. I've just been told that I don't qualify for the Preterm Prevention clinic as the cut off is 34+6! Feeling a little anxious and as if I've been left on my own. I'm going to speak to my midwife at my next appointment but I don't think they will do anything for me. 

Out of interest Fliss-were are you based? I'm in the UK.


----------



## Fliss

I'm in Oxfordshire - Banbury.

I'm currently under the care of the 'Silver Stars Unit' up at the John Radcliffe Hospital - which is the high risk unit.

It isn't *so much* to do with N's prematurity in and of itself, but more to do with my hypertension during trimester 3 last time, coupled with post-delivery pre-eclampsia *and* the spontaneous premature delivery, that when I rushed to A&E with a bleed (I was high-risk for an ectopic due to endometriosis) that the consultant then recommended my GP referred me.

Which she did without fuss.

All tests so far have been ngative - hoping the doppler check next week is the same.

I don't want to have Peanut at the JR - I want to have her at the Horton where I had Nathan, but I'll do what they tell me.

I want to keep her safe.


----------



## struth

Ah - that makes sense. Hmmm....I guess the issue with me is that there were no warning signs of premature delivery (no pre-eclampsia, no high bp etc etc) - my waters just went one evening with no warning other than a bit of lost plug the week before. I suppose I should be reassured in some ways as they have obviously not assessed me as high risk but I do feel somewhat left to my own devices. I'll speak to the mw next week to see what she says (I'm not sure why she has booked me in for next week as I'll only be just over 13 weeks and I didn't think you were seen until 16 weeks with your second pregnancy?! Not complaining though!) but it seems like I'll have no monitoring at all. 

I have started reading this thread from start to finish but it is going to take me some time! Maybe there will be others that were in a similar position to me that will give me some reassurance.

Glad to hear that all tests are looking good so far Fliss! I hope that continues for many more weeks.


----------



## EmSmith1980

Pleased to announce the safe arrival of Theo at 38+3 on 20th August, weighing 9lb 11oz. I'm in love. &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1440270222208.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AP

OH MY LORD!!! omg CONGRATULATIONS!!! <3


----------



## Fliss

He's beautiful. :cloud9:

Ladies are any of you paranoid about this pregnancy - i.e. more so than with the previous?

I'm 22 weeks and I CANNOT relax. There's been extra scans, she's fine, I *don't* have an incompetent cervix, my BP is fine but my bump isn't much of one and I'm barely feeling anything.

I'm just so stressed and anxious all the time, despite fine scans and everything okay so far *sigh*

Anyone else?


----------



## miraclemomma

Vincent William born 25th August 2015 at 1.20 weighing 8lb 13.5oz at term+12 (after a 30 week preemie!!! Mummy, Daddy and big brother super proud!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

:cloud9: awww em is he absolutely stunning <3 congratulaions hun! 

congratulations miraclemomma! your babies must have wanted to do both ends of the spectrum :haha: 

hi fliss & struth :hi: im glad both of your pregnancies are going well so far! sending you both lots of hugs. Id never had a preterm before my last so i have no idea with the extra monitoring.. i got it anyway due to previoulsy having an iugr baby. xxx


----------



## Fliss

Damn good job Miraclemomma xxxx


----------



## Twinmum87

Does anyone worry that the same issues will crop up again? I keep on telling myself that this one will not be early since it isn't twins this time and this pregnancy has been so different and zero complications so I am just being stupid for even thinking about it. I have a growth scan at 28+4 weeks, 2 more at 32+4 and 36+4. My twins were on the 12th and 6th percentile at birth so twin 2 was classed as small for gestational age and with twin 1 barely being in the 10-90% range they like they have decided to keep an eye on this one. As they were frat twins they were not sure if them being small was a twin thing or I just make small babies. My twin 1 also had low liquor levels. Everything was fine at my scan at 21+6 weeks but at 23+6 it was dangerously low and I had never leaked. It was to the point that if he had not been head down into the one tiny pool of fluid he had, his lungs wouldn't have been able to develop. I worry I will get to this next scan and the same will have happened again exept this baby hasn't been head down the whole time and it won't be such a good outcome. Or I worry it will be measuring small and they will try and deliver me early. If something actually seems to be wrong I will go with what's best but if everything looks healthy and baby is just small I don't want a fight on my hand to keep it in there because my babies just don't fit in their little mould. 

I dunno I guess I just needed to voice that somewhere to people who will understand. All I get off OH is 'but that won't happen, it's all ok' and I know he is just being positive and reassuring but just because you wish it to be that way doesn't make it so.


----------



## EmSmith1980

Congratulations miraclemomma. And thank you everyone for your congrats. Theo is doing fab. 16 days old already. It's going too fast. Xx


----------



## Fliss

V-Day for me and Peanut today :D


----------



## sethsmummy

It goes far too fast em. 

Congratulations fliss! Happy v day. 

Twin mum. Big hugs Hun. My first wasn't my prem (my last was although he was only just classed as prem) but I had had other problems in my pregnancies. I was induced due to pre-eclampsia and he was very small for gestational age (5lb 14oz at 40+6) so had stopped growing at some point which was missed by the crappy hospital I was at. He was on the 2nd centile and has stayed there or lower his whole 5 and a half years. 

With my second I did worry a lot. My blood pressure did start to go up and bloods were coming back abnormal near the end but they just watched very closely and did nst and bloods 2/3 times a week. He was born fine 7lb 8oz at 37+5. 
Then my last I worried again but my pregnancy was fine minus gestational diabeties. His problems didn't start till after birth. 

If baby is small as long as everything else is ok they shouldn't want to induce you Hun. Unless baby stops growing completely and they are better out than in but that's usually a last choice. Try not to worry yourself too much Hun although that's easier said than done. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Twinmum87

Thanks Sethsmummy. Mine have always stayed diddy too. Now at 7yr old they are just about in the green range for BMI. Always seem to have stuck on the bottom end of the healthy range. Growth scan today went well. Baby is now measuring on the 75th percentile! I was so shocked! 5.1cm of fluid. Now I am worrying it will be a huge baby lmao! Seems to have a fat tummy. FL was just below 50th, HC on the 50th and AC right near the top line!!! Consultant wasn't concerned about the tummy being so much higher so guess we will just see what happens at the next scan.


----------



## sethsmummy

Aww maybe a short but chunky baby. My second was like that. A tiny little Buddha even though he didn't really weight that much he was just short so it showed a lot :rofl: so glad it went well though. Has it helped ease your mind? Cx


----------



## Twinmum87

Lol! Yeah I do think getting this far with no issues had settled my mind, like I know if all the fluid suddenly went now baby would still have a great chance of survival where as last time it all disappeared at some point between 21+6 and 23+6 so thats a scary point to be at. If he had not been head down for almost the whole pregnancy into the one tiny pool he did have, it is unlikely his lungs would have matured enough to cope with oxygen as the rest of his sac was empty or like a couple mm behind his knees. Just had this little pool round his head. I just got very anxious in that time period where everything went wrong as such last time. I had contractions at 23+6 and I had contractions and started to dilate, lost show and had bleeding at 32 weeks last time so thats the next mile stone! Along with not delivering at 34 weeks lol!


----------



## avidwriter15

The posts in this thread look older but here goes... 7 weeks pregnant with my third. First was born induced at 37+1 for pre-e. Second was born at 27 weeks via emergency c/s due to placental abruption and now I am terrified with #3 since my due date is exactly 4 years after the due date of my second! 
Due May 13 2016.


----------



## AP

avidwriter15 i remember you - congrats!!!


----------



## AlwaysDreamin

I'm nearly 6 weeks pregnant and absolutely terrified! 

My twins were born at 26 weeks... They're not even two yet and here I am pregnant and wondering if it's all going to happen again. 

My eyes have filled up reading through some of the posts on here... Really brings it all back.


----------



## sethsmummy

Twinmum how are you Hun? 

Hey dreamin and writer. Congratulations on your pregnancies. I am wishing you both smooth and uneventful pregnancies xxx


----------



## Twinmum87

Well after I thought we were in the clear delivering little man at 39 weeks, we just got home from his second hospital stay today as he has had 2 urine infections. First time at 6 days old he went very sleepy and stopped feeding so went to a&e and they suspected meninjitis. When they confirmed it was a urine infection they were still worried as the bug he had causes meninjius if it reaches the blood stream but luckily I got him there and he was put on IV anti biotics quickly enough to prevent that. 6 weeks and 1 day old he got a mild fever and a bit of coughing and being snotty but I just felt like something was not right so went to out of hours GP as was a Saturday and another UTI was confirmed so admitted to the ward. He will now spent the next 3 months (possibly 3 years if what they suspect is confirmed) on preventative anti biotics and having investigative tests and hospital check ups. I know term babies get ill too but I just really thought I had escaped it all this time.


----------



## Srrme

I'm so sorry, Twinmum87. :hugs: I hope your little one gets passed this bump quickly, and you can enjoy your full term baby to the fullest!


----------



## sethsmummy

hugs huni! :hugs: Please ask them to do a kidney and bladder scan! I dont know how much youve been told but it could be caused by the same thing my son has. we were admitted at 5 months old with suspected meningitis (severe high fever for 4 days running, vomiting on the 4th day, sleepy, lack of feeding). They thought he had bacterial meningitis but after spending all day in a&e and sent to the ward (spent 6 hours in a&e first) they found it was a bad uti and then later that he also had sepsis of the kidney. We spent 5 days in on strong IV antibiotics and then on Trimethoprim every day. he was sent for a scan while there and found a kidney abnormality.. sent for a more detailed scan at childrens hospital and found he had grade 4 hydronephrosis and a ureterocele (a cyst like thing) almost completely filling his bladder. he also has a duplex kidney and collection system, the duplex is damaged (where the sepsis was)

weve been on trimethoprim every since. he had surgery in july to burst the ureterocele and weve had no infections since. hes just had a nuclear kidney scan done to see how much function is in both kidneys and whether the duplex kidney needs to be removed or if it can be left.

UTIs in a baby boy is extremely uncommon and should always be checked out :hugs: 

Ive just re-read your post and youve put "if what they suspect" so im guessing they are already thinking down these lines. Try not panic too much hun. Are you on facebook? there is a group on facebook for it if this is the problem with your little man and id be more than happy to get you added to it. its been a great support for me :hugs:


----------



## Twinmum87

Hey, tank you for all that information. :) That is the medication he will be starting from tomorrow. He had a kidney and bladder scan already and all looked good. Next they will be doing a catheter dye test to check wether the urine flows correctly or if it partially back flows up into the kidneys causing these infections. In 3 months time he will be having a more detailed kidney scan so check for abnomalities again and for any scar tissue caused by the infections. 

First time he had 3 days IV and 5 days oral. This time he has 5 days IV, last dose is tonight. He came home Monday night with the canula still in his arm as his infection markers had dropped by half and no more temp or anything, very alert, feeding well etc so they said it was safe to treat as outpatient. Hopefully if it does turn out to be reflux of the kidneys he will outgrow it as Dr said it is extremely rare it does not correct itself by the age of 3 and they end up doing surgery.

Your poor little man sounds like he has really been thru it. I hope the remaining test have a positive outcome.


----------



## sethsmummy

https://www.facebook.com/groups/childrenwithhydro/

Here's the link for the fb page if you are on there. It's got a little fish icon when you search for it. Lots of ladies with children with the whole range of issues from reflux to hydro. I have everything crossed your little guys will resolve itself Hun. It sounds like they're having a really good look into everything for you Hun so i am sure they will find the problem. Rohans ureterocele wasn't found till his more detailed scan. 

Oo this was only the icing on the cake for Rohan. He's had a hell of a journey so far but were hopefull for a more positive year xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Thank you, I sent a request. How has your little man been with the Trimethoprim? I am pretty worried reading the list of side affects. He has been randomly scrunching up and screaming like he has tummy cramps since half hour after his first dose. He was always unsettled after the IV anti botics too and already has diarrhea because of them.


----------



## sethsmummy

we have never had a problem from the trimethoprim. Rohan has been pumped full of antibiotics since birth so we did have the diorrhea and tummy cramps etc (antibiotics at birth, then 3 weeks pumped full of three different kinds (12 days - 5 weeks old) along with other meds, then with the sepsis and uti). I have heard people have some trouble with it so if hes the same after another dose then id seek a change of antibiotic

editted to add: we did eventually find out he has CMPI (cows milk protein intollerance) and once we were put on a hypoallergenic milk the diorrhea and tummy pains stopped. xx


----------



## Twinmum87

His diarrhea seems to have eased off and he didn't have such bad stomach pains yesterday so wonder if it was more down to the IV anti biotics he had still affecting him. See how he goes tonight. I did post on that page but no one answered. Wondering what the process of the catheter dye test is. Hospital has told me about a hand full of appointments he needs but not given me one single date. They sent it out in a letter about the scan last time but nothing yet.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi..is it okay if I join this thread? My baby born was born last week via emergency c-section at 33 weeks last week because of PPROM. I got discharged today and am just an emotional mess about leaving my little one in the hospital while I am home. I know its for the best but can't help feeling the way I do.


----------



## sethsmummy

twinmum it could very well be due to the iv ones hun. they do tend to play hell with their tummy especially at how high a dose they need to clear an infection. Im glad his tummy is a little bit better though. Hopefully someone will answer you soon. Ill have a look on my page for the other fb page and link that one for you too hun incase you can get more answers on there. 

im not 100% sure on that procedure but if its the one im thinking of then they are on an xray table (it might be one like was used for my sons nuclear scan which surrounds their body or a normal one). the catheter is placed and the die put up through it.. they then watch what happens and wait until baby pees to see whether the urine flows straight out or if it goes backwards upto the kidneys as well. :hugs: when you do get your next appointment i would demand some answers. I too a list of questions in with me to mine and he answered every one. 



Hi Nikki :hi: Congratulations on your little one hun. I am so sorry youre having to leave them in the hospital. Its heart breaking not being able to be with them 24/7 and i promise the way you are feeling is natural. I hope your little ones nicu stay is a quick, uneventful one <3 <3 <3


----------



## sethsmummy

> Voiding cystourethrogram (VCUG). This test uses X-rays of the bladder when it's full and when it's emptying to detect abnormalities. A thin, flexible tube (catheter) is inserted through the urethra and into the bladder while your child lies on his or her back on an X-ray table.
> 
> After contrast dye is injected into the bladder through the catheter, your child's bladder is X-rayed in various positions. Then the catheter is removed so that your child can urinate, and more X-rays are taken of the bladder and urethra during urination to see whether the urinary tract is functioning correctly.
> 
> Risks associated with this test include discomfort from the catheter or from having a full bladder and the possibility of a new urinary tract infection.

 xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Hi Nikki, congratulations. :) I was up crying at all hours and even went to see them at 1am a couple times when my twins were in. It is tough. I found just taking lots of pics and videos, calling in for updates and taking blankets in from home once they were out of the incubators then taking them back home to keep with me after babies had been wrapped up in them a while helped me with missing them and with expressing breast milk. Hope your little one is doing well and home soon.

Thank you Sethsmummy. It's just one of those moments isn't it where they throw a rough plan at you and say any questions and your mind goes blank until after they leave and there is no Dr to ask! I hope the catheter wont be too bad for him. :(


----------



## sethsmummy

It is! I think we're lucky in an unlucky way because he as so poorly we had a lot of the top docs at our hospital in and out and because of everything he's already been through they took more interest in it and I kind of knew what kind of things I needed to be asking. 

I hope I wrote on the right post today. I think I commented on yours. I'm sorry no one has been able to help yet. The other page is called kidney kids xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Ah so it was you that bumped my post up. Thank you. :) Still not had app letter thru for dye test, just a follow up app as an outpaient, not at the hospital. I think I will ring on Monday if nothing is thru by then.


----------



## sethsmummy

i would hun, sometimes its best to chase them up <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hello ladies! 
I am pregnant! A lot more worried this time around.


----------



## sethsmummy

Omg omg Hun. Congratulations! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ty again Tara :hugs:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Any other preemie mom's out there and pregnant again? 
I have my first scan on the 7th because it was the only day I could get where OH would be able to attend.


----------

